# Egg Share



## nichub

hi girls 

are any of you starting egg sharing in feb or march?? im starting the short protocol on my next af and wondered whether any of you wanting to start a thread, ive done this once before so not completely new to egg sharing but its always better in my view to have someone to chat to during the process

nic
xx


----------



## kedmo1

Hey Nic
I've bn stalking the boards for a few months and just saw your post. Glad to hear you are cycling again. I'm currently on day 7 of stimms on gonal f and cetritide, on short protocol too. It's seems to be so much easier so far compared to long protocol. Not egg sharing this time though. Hoping to be in for egg collection at the end of this week.
Good luck for your cycle
Kerry xx


----------



## Journey99

Hi Nic!

We have our first appointment at Lister tomorrow and if all goes well ill be cycling Feb/March. I'm so excited!!


----------



## nichub

hi journey, let us know how your appointment goes, what protocol will you be on

kerry, im glad your cycling again too, i have been on here but only to moderate my board really, where is it your cycling?? i a bit nervous about doing the short protocol, im not sure what the reasons for doing the short rather than the long are, do you know

nic


----------



## Donna82

Hi all.....

I'm having my consultation at Lister on 8th Feb and am hoping firstly that I get accepted and that we can get started ASAP 

Any advice etc would be appreciated, am currently driving myself crazy thinking th worst


----------



## nichub

hi donna, i found my first cycle quite stressful, the thing i feared most was whether i would get enough eggs to share, i did find that this forum was amazing and had all the answers that i needed which is why i wanted to start another thread prior to starting my next cycle

if you want to ask any questions inparticular fire away, if i cant answer im sure others can

nic
xx


----------



## Donna82

Thanks Nichub......

I think my main worry at the moment is getting accepted :/

I'll more than likely start to worry about everything once I know, although I can imagine how stressful it is gonna be as I'm quite anxious already


----------



## nichub

Try to relax as much as possibly (easier said than done I know) why do you think they won't accept you, they are desperate for egg donors you know! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Donna82

Oh I know they are desperate.....think I'm just worrying cause this my last option 

I know I should stay calm and think positive but like you say easier said than done x


----------



## nichub

I'm sure you will be fine, if they took me with pcos and bmi above 30 I'm pretty sure they will take anyone! Let us know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

hi there ladies Im waiting to be matched so should be anyday soon! 

Im having treatment at CRGW in Cardiff xxx


----------



## nichub

Hi Staceyemma, welcome how long have you waited to be matched then, I was matched on the day I rang up, do you know what protocol you will be on? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Nic the clinic received all my bloods back last monday they said they should have a match within the next week or two.
Whats the difference between short and long protocol?

As soon as they find a match I go in for a planning appointment.

How do they match ur periods up?

xx good luck and i hope ur next cycle is successful for you


----------



## kedmo1

Hi Nic

The consultant put me on the short protocol this time, as on both my previous cycles including the donated one the embryos were fragmented at day 3, even though i got lots of eggs on the last cycle  he is hoping that because the short protocol uses less drugs and doesn't shut down my system to then kick start it back into action, this may suit me better. i am hoping that the change to gonal f from menapour works for me too.  I went for 2nd scan today and have 9 follies at 15mm and above and 6 smaller one. They dropped my gonal f from 225 to 187.5 on Friday and they seem to be happy with how it is going.  I am finding this cycle much easier than the last one but then i did have to down reg for 5 weeks on that one, which i think floored me. Only had a few headaches on the short protocol too which is a result. 

For anyone else reading this, the short protocol involves no down regging and you start stimming directly on day 2 on AF. You then take another drug from day 5 to stop you ovulating.  Due to this it is much shorter than the other protocol but it is less controlled due to the clinic having to go on your AF dates, rather than the date they say once you are down regged.  I think most egg share first timers are put on the long protocol, as the clinic are able to control the cycle much better and the egg quantity is usually higher i think.


----------



## Donna82

Thanks will keep you posted 

Can I ask what clinic you used?


----------



## nichub

I am at care in Manchester Donna,

Staceyemma, they can down reg you or your recipient for a bit longer to match your lady, so as I'm doing the short protocol my lady will have to down reg until I'm ready then we will stim at the same time

Kerry, I was the same on the last cycle I down regged for 6 weeks and my headaches were awful!! I'm glad your finding it a bit better this time

Nic
Xx


----------



## Journey99

Appointment went well, scans all good and DH had his best SA yet! But I put on 10lbs so my BMI is too high to start cycle They have given me 4 weeks to lose 12lbs! Then I can start on a long protocol. So I've bought out the entire vegetable/salad section at waitrose on the way home lol. 
I'm really angry at myself for not weighing myself for about 4 months. I had no idea I gained weight. I would have busted my butt earlier. But what's done is done so now I just need to get the weight off. This is the best motivation!! So it looks like I might make a March cycle but more likely April. 
My next appt is Feb 14th and I'll find out then.

The staff at Lister were so lovely. And the nurse was so encouraging about the weight loss. The dr wanted me to come back in 6 weeks but the nurse said if I was motivated enough she would bump it to 4 weeks which I am and she did!


----------



## staceyemma

You can do it journey!!!


----------



## nichub

Hi journey, I have recently lost 2 stone since my last treatment on weight watchers they worked for me, with determination I'm sure you will do it, I'm still aiming to loose another stone in a month!! Ha ha I have unrealistic hopes I think!! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Journey99

Thanks both!

I'm rejoining weight watchers tomorrow. I have the worst will power but we want a baby more than anything so I think I can avoid bread for a while for such a good cause. 

I watch a programme on Diva Tv called The Last 10lbs and people aim to lose 10lbs in 4 weeks so I think I can manage 12! One lady lost 21lbs!! And she wasn't even that big!!


----------



## dingle123

Good luck Journey with the weight loss!

I may be joining you on ww if the Lister wag their finger @ me....I've put on 7lbs since the summer and am worried I may have just tipped into the unhealthy BMI category.  
xx


----------



## Journey99

Dingle I advise you to check your BMI now and do all you can to lose weight before you go. It's devastating getting this sort of setback especially as if I had weighed myself 2 months ago I would have easily lost the weight and then some!


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> Dingle I advise you to check your BMI now and do all you can to lose weight before you go. It's devastating getting this sort of setback especially as if I had weighed myself 2 months ago I would have easily lost the weight and then some!


Aahahh you are so right. I am trying to make changes but its proving difficult. My BMI is currently 27 which according to the NHS website means I am overweight, dammit! Unsure what the recommendation is @ The Lister?


----------



## Journey99

27 is fine! It only needs to be below 30


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> 27 is fine! It only needs to be below 30


yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

I will be cycling in May probably this is my 2nd egg share i got bfp from 2009 and so this is to complete family i am at Bourn Hall i did treatment in 2009 of bmi 28 i am now 24.9 yippeee not bad eh? I did wii fit and cut out bread thats it and lost 2 stone in 2 months i have consultation in April but wanted some support i just want to say hi.

Tam xxx


----------



## dingle123

*waves @ Tam*

Lots of luck!  Very impressed with the lowering of the BMI - good stuff!

Laura xx


----------



## nichub

Hey tam and all you other ladies, my drugs are being delivered next week then just have to wait for AF to arrive! And I can more or less guarantee that my cycle will last about 50 days!! 

Hope your all ok

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic and Laura thanks for the welcome i am absolutely bricking it the drugs make me loopy and with 2 children i worry i will function but im sure we will all get there.
Nic- sending you AF vibes you may get your bfp before i even start consultation lol

Tam xxx


----------



## nichub

Hiya tam, yeah the drugs make me a bit loopy too but I'm doing the short protocol this time so fingers crossed I'll be slightly more sane, I need about a month before my AF arrives anyway so that my lady is ready at the same time, plus I want to loose another stone before I start!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic

I wish you so much luck for the both of you i am doing the ea sports active fit 9 week challenge to lose last stone im 2 days in and i better get 999 on speed dial ha ha ha you can do it for my last cycle i did 3 weeks of the special k diet and managed 8lbs loss i might do that this time but was hoping to do it more healthier this time and i have about 4 months so should be ok i am currently 11st 4 and 10st anything would be fab

Tam xxx


----------



## dingle123

So the Special K diet works then?  I may give it a try...


----------



## galprincess

Dingle-It does at first you will feel hungry but after 4 days you get used top it and it jhelps shrink tummy to enable you eat smaller portions but it is a quick fix i wouldnt do it any longer than 4 weeks its good to kick start a diet or get off the last few pounds

Tam xxx


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Tam xx


----------



## dingle123

nichub said:


> just have to wait for AF to arrive!


AF vibes Nic! xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello Ladies hope you're all ok  
Glad its nearly the weekend!

Im still waiting to be matched to a recipient hoping I will hear next week  

xxx


----------



## dingle123

I thought it was Saturday when my alarm went off this morning - nasty shock when I realised it was Friday!!!

Hope you get a match soon xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Dingle- I completely understand how u feel waiting for ur first appointment!

Im waiting for my second treatment planning appt and it feels like forever- but that might be because I am soooooo impatient!!!  

I love knowing an unknown lady out there will get a call to say they've found a donor for her xxx how fab  she woudld be as excited as me to get going.

I must learn to be more patient I wanted to start treatment yesterday!!! hee hee


----------



## Journey99

I lasted 2 weeks on the special k diet...don't remember if I lost weight but know I've not eaten special k since lol


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> I love knowing an unknown lady out there will get a call to say they've found a donor for her xxx how fab she woudld be as excited as me to get going.


After reading so many stories of ladies here waiting patiently for such a long time...or even being told they have a match and then it falling through (so awful)...I love the fact I could 'possibly' help. So it seems its a waiting game wherever you are in the process! xx


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> I lasted 2 weeks on the special k diet...don't remember if I lost weight but know I've not eaten special k since lol


Hhahah. Too much of anything can put you off for life!


----------



## galprincess

Stacey-I too am very impatient my recipient last time got BFP along with me so am hoping i manage it again for us both although different recipient this time my 1st 1 had twins i decided straight away id egg share and i love the feeling knowing i am helping another lovely couple acchieve their dream hopefully not too much longer.

Dingle-I must admit i havent eaten it since lol either i am currently doing ea sports active 2 9 week challenge on the wii to tone up and im only 2 days in and boy do i ache my diet is really good this time having 2 boys who are always hungry i have learnt to cook healthy food that fill up greedy lil piggies we eat lots of cous cous and rice i cut bread out of our diet and its working just not fast enough for me !!!

You lot are all so far ahead of me i had to plan this tx carefully as i didnt want it to interfere with the boys birthdays etc so think i have nailed it you watch i probably havent!!!

Tam xxx


----------



## nichub

Hi girls,

Dingle, thanks for AF vibes

Staceyemma, I hope you get matched soon, I wonder why it's taking a while for you to be matched?? Have they said??

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

they said its because one of th nurses are on annual leave and they are busy its only been two weeks nearly so not major...

apparently they are sitting down this weekend to do the matching pls pls pls  
I really cannot wait to get started!


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma it took my clinic 4 weeks for me which i think is about average so dont worry they will get you matched soon it can take a while as they have to contact recipient and get their approval etc hope your both ready to start immediately

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Tam   I hope it's not too long!
So glad it's the weekend!


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma-I am not even going for consultation until April thats ages away but hoping i can start April/May cycle june latest!!!!


Tamxxx


----------



## staceyemma

It's so Exciting and nerve wracking all at the same time!!! Hope everyones had a nice weekend. I'm hoping I hear from the clinic this week!!!


----------



## galprincess

Me too just so i know when consultation is and then i can start making plans etc got to book acupuncture and get back in full fitness although BMI is 25 not bad after 2 children and i have upped my workout intensity but will lower it around DR

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

That's a great bmi I'm about 24.5 so not far off u!! I've had no kids tho!
Have you tried acupuncture before? Is it any good? Xx


----------



## dingle123

^ fantastic BMI!  

I took the plunge today and weighed myself...(rather than guessing these past few weeks) and my BMI is def. 27....however: does anyone know if it makes a difference on your build etc?

At LWC they said they are flexible re BMI as it would depend on your frame etc...*scream*  ROLL ON MY AF!


----------



## staceyemma

I dont think BMI is that accurate really it doesnt account for ur frame etc...
I wonder if it takes into account boobs etc. I have big boobs so surely they account for at least one stone between them!   

I hate waiting about waiitng for phone call from clinic to see when I can go in for planning appointment booooo  

Dingle123 I hope all ur blood tests come back ok, waiting for them is nerve wracking thank god all mine are back and ok. YOurs will be too hun  

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle-BMI isnt acurate as it doesnt tell you muscle mass fat %age and 2 people both same height and weight can look different i am healthy i just need to tone a little bit still have small wobbly baby belly lol.

Staceyemma-Yes did acupuncture before when i got my BFP from 1st eggshare so def doing it again it helped me relax i also used a hypnotherapy ivf cd you listen to it while falling asleep.

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

How often did you do the acupuncture- just wondering how much its likely to cost its about £30 a session I think...

Any particular CD you would recommend me to listen to? 


Thanks xxx


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> I hope all ur blood tests come back ok, waiting for them is nerve wracking thank god all mine are back and ok. YOurs will be too hun


I haven't had them yet...sob. Lister have told me to go down the minute my AF starts...I feel like I've been waiting forever! Due Wed...it has to be on its way...I feel HUGE and yesterday sobbed my way Grey's Anatomy and other programmes!!!

Thankfully for my boss is out of the country this week so I can go down the minute it starts..

Poor you waiting for the phone to ring...I can imagine its torture. Have you called them or have they said to wait for an update?


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle-BMI isnt acurate as it doesnt tell you muscle mass fat %age and 2 people both same height and weight can look different


Meep.


----------



## staceyemma

Dingle123 Hope af arrives for u hun  
I was  a few days late this month the more I wanted it to come the more it stayed away!!
The clinic have said it would be 1-2 weeks its 2 weeks tomorrow , they emailed on thursday saying it will be soon...how soon!!

Trying to keep occupied! Have you had an AMH blood test yet?
Thats the most important one with egg sharing...


----------



## dingle123

^ AMH being done @ the lister...I imagine waiting for the results for THAT is going to drive me doolally


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Dingle123 Hope af arrives for u hun
> I was a few days late this month the more I wanted it to come the more it stayed away!!
> The clinic have said it would be 1-2 weeks its 2 weeks tomorrow , they emailed on thursday saying it will be soon...how soon!!
> 
> Trying to keep occupied!


So its pretty likely you'll get a call this week - how exciting!!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

It did drive me doolally   but this site helped the time pass by  

Keep staring at my mobile phone I wish it would ring   hee hee
My clinic tested me for allsorts I feel like I've had a full MOT!


----------



## galprincess

My clinic doesnt do AMH they do FSH, LH and E2. I did acupuncture before my acupuncturist saw me every fortnight then day before EC and ET £22 A session where i go i loved it and i listen to ivf hypno cd by maggie howell i downloaded it onto ipod.

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ooh I'll have to download that  

Cheers Tam xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies your very welcome her relaxing voice sends me into a deep sleep

Tam xxx


----------



## nichub

Hey girls hope your all well, just lost 5.5lbs at fat club and drugs are being delivered tomorrow so all is good!! I hope all you lovely ladies get moving along quickly 

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Nic thats great news well done I bet you're chuffed!!!


----------



## dingle123

Well done nic!!


----------



## staceyemma

Mornign Dingle how are you? xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic-Thats a fab loss you are doing great and congrats on your delivery!!! Not long now

Tam xxx


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Mornign Dingle how are you? xx


Morning! I'm good thank you...working from home today and staying out of the rain...always a good thing! Tomorrow should be the appearance of my AF and thus blood tests...but I have a bad feeling I am going to be late. Bah.

How are you! xx


----------



## staceyemma

Good thanks   lets hope af is on time then you can race down for your blood tests!
What work do you do? xxx


----------



## dingle123

I'm an Executive Assistant - I work in London.  I love the fact I can work from home...Starbucks...the car hahahah!  I work for a phone company and we are all wireless and encouraged to work remotely.  Handy - means I can have dinner on the table when the Wife gets home tonight!

I take it no phonecall from the clinic!!!  Are you walking around with your mobile in your hand the whole time


----------



## staceyemma

Im actually at work at the minute  
I work for the local council working with 14-16 year olds- great job some of my job is in the office and 3 days per week Im out visiting students.

No phone at all from the clinic its in front of me on top of my computer monitor I take it everywhere and flinch everytime it makes a noise! I do take my mobile to the loo just in case 

Lucky you with your starbucks and car... the most Ive got is a company mobile which is the most basic nokia on the planet, not even a camera on it!   I do have my own personal iphone tho  

How exciting for u and your wife! Are you using known donor sperm?


----------



## dingle123

Sounds like an interesting job...as well as flexible which will be helpful when starting treatment!  Have you told work you will be starting treatment soon?  I am intending on keeping my mouth shut in regards to my company...for the time being anyway.

We are intending on using the European Sperm Bank...that part of it all seems quite convoluted imo (timings etc) and I am leaving that part to the Wife.  Trying to ensure we have it picked/paid for/shipped to match up with us starting treatment sounds headachy to me....anyway...I don't want to get ahead of myself until we know if we have been accepted @ the lister.  I can't even bring myself to start looking at the donor profiles...because it just seems a silly until I know we can 'push' the button and pay for our pregnancy slot with them.  Exciting exciting!  My Mother in Law (who resides half the year in Arizona) was panicking she'd miss out on some of the process whilst away...we reassured her it was doubtful she'd miss out on much...considering how slow this bloody process is!!!

I feel like I am waiting for your phonecall now too hahahahaah!


----------



## staceyemma

It is a lot of waiting about and Im the most impatient person you will ever meet I want everything yesterday  

I cant imagine having to pick a donor what I would want... guess soemthing as close to me and my other half as possible! 

My boss at works knows and she's really good about it I think its best she knows in case I start melting down at work!

Once my phone call comes they'll start me on the pill to match up my cycle with my recipient then I can start the injections! I wonder if they've contacted my recipient yet? How excited she must be whoever she is!

xx


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma-Not too much longer firstly they must contact donor im sure they would have done this then they have to get donor to sign up and arrange both cycles of treatment so you dont see eachother and know both your cycles to sync so takes a bit of organising i would be very surprised if you dont hear by Friday maybe Monday latest if you dont hear call them honey.

Dingle-I wouldnt be able to help myseld id wanna browse until i found the right one could take ages lol Lister are apparently one of the easiest clinics to qualify for i searched 8 clinics before deciding on Bourn hall its 2 hours drive but fell in love with it!!! The tests dont take long to do the one that took ages to come back for me was the cystic fibrosis one 5 weeks that took but the others were quick like a week so you should be starting March if ive got it right.

AFM-I do events in evening im a hairdresser and beauty therapist and do some days in salon i cant wait to be back on mat leave i love my job but miss the boys when i do evenings 

Tam xxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Sorry to intrude ladies, but I was wondering if you could tell me what AMH level you had to have to egg-share at your clinics? 

Thanks

Suzie


----------



## staceyemma

Hey suzie my clinic was 15 pmol and over my amh was 22.5 
Its different at other clinics tho I think 
Welcome xx

Hey Tam hope ur ok xx payday for me tomorrow so will be buying that CD!
do they arrange it all with the donor and plan the treatment before I go in for the treatment planning appointment?? wow that might be why they're taking a while...

xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma-Evey clinic different wheni went for consultation initial appointment they had a recipient lined up for me just dependent on bmi and test results so yes could be why taking a while honey they like to start you asap so yes i think they are probably sorting donor and schedule. Have a look on ebay or amazon its the ivf relaxation hypnotherapy cd cant remember the name but something like that.

Suzie-Cant help you i didnt have to do AMH some private patients not egg sharing do but they accept E2 LH and FSH at my clinic

Tam xxx


----------



## Journey99

My AMH is 5. I was told its borderline but they are happy for me to go ahead. Just means I'll get pumped full of extra drugs


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies -  how are we all today? Xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle- I am tired been planning my wedding i mean our wedding lol was up until midnight deciding on a colour scheme with my designer friends think im set on white, silver and teal as winter wedding!!!

Hope everyone is ok im so glad wedding plans are distracting me from thinking about treatment

Tam xxx


----------



## dingle123

Wedding planning yay! Are you fretting over chair covers and favours! We had a big wedding planned but in the end eloped to Canada as it got so expensive and stressful! Winter weddings are lovely - any idea on what kind of dress? Xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle-I dont really stress over anything lol and i have a year hopefully give birth next spring and get into shape for next december i havent got anything planned yet but i am roping people into help and it will be relaxed and chilled like me and Simon 

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies hope everyone is ok still no call.... do you think I should phone or wait for them to call me?


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma- When did they say theyd call? probably busy as they plan few months in advance

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

They said one or two weeks and it's been over two weeks now.
Oh well guess they must be busy


----------



## dingle123

Booooohiss to no call


----------



## dingle123

I would definitely call...


----------



## galprincess

I would call too especially if they are meant to. Im due a call a week Friday latest so will call them on the Friday if heard nothing!!!!

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'll be calling them tomoro I thinks....


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma-Could try dropping an email and asking i find my clinic respond faster to emails

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just sent an email  

Cheers girls xxx


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma-fingers crossed they get back to you im tempted to drop another email but as im not expecting consultation before April can afford to wait plus wedding plans and rearranging my boys room is keeping me busy

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

How exciting! Whens the wedding? 
how are you dingle 123? Has af arriveed? xx


----------



## dingle123

Due today...nuffink  

I have all the symptoms so maybe tomorrow.  Really hoping it's tomorrow because I'm not sure how the lister works over the weekend...and they did say they wanted to test on my second day...hmmm. Thanks for asking SE! Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Come on Af!!! 
Awh dingle it is frustrating hey? 
Hope this clinic email back tomoro!


----------



## nichub

I would call too, Im sure they get lots of calls of women that want to know what's going on, it will put your mind at rest 

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle- The Lister is open on Saturdays honey also they can do day 3 if they have to i had mine done on my first cycle on day 3 hope today is the day if not tomorrow

Nic-Your right women all want to know a date then we relax a bit so i am sure the clinics are all used to it in fact during 1st tx my consultant was happy to put name to face as i had sent so many emails lol!!!!

Staceyemma-Winter 2014 in december exact date not sure yet but we going for white winter wedding theme fake snow the lot ice sculptures will be magical

Hope you all have good day

Tam xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning Tam glad Im not the opnly one who send multiple emails!  Your wedding plans sound fab!


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle- The Lister is open on Saturdays honey also they can do day 3 if they have to i had mine done on my first cycle on day 3 hope today is the day if not tomorrow


Thanks for this Tam! No sign of it today so I am feeling a bit miserable about it all...starting to think I may skip....which means waiting another month :-(

Have a lovely day! Laura xx


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Come on Af!!!
> Awh dingle it is frustrating hey?
> Hope this clinic email back tomoro!


Very frustrating. I was convinced I was going to start yesterday. Just a waiting game, as everyone only knows too well.

Hope you get a response from the clinic today - will you be callling if they don't respond?

Everything crossed you get an answer today! Laura xx


----------



## staceyemma

Awwh Dingle
Have you tried exercising?
I know its easier said than done but I think worry and waiting for it makes it less likely to come (in my experience I was 3 days late this month!)    

Boooo to waiting! its all us girls seem to be doing around here  

Cheers Laura I did email yesterday so hopefully will hear soon I was too frightened to call I guess I just wanna know whats going on!


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Awwh Dingle
> Have you tried exercising?


Hahhahahaahah! I am the laziest person in the world in relation to exercise! Does running out of the office to catch my train home count? Hehehe

Maybe today will be the day! The idea of skipping and waiting to do tests end of Feb and therefore push everything back a month.....meh.

I totally understand being scared to call....I would be nervous too. Pls keep us updated! Laura xx


----------



## galprincess

Laura-Plan a night of passion AF will destroy it or wear decent underwear or white trousers lol

Staceyemma-Im going to call today just because im bored of waiting lol i wont whimp out and send email i have no shame lol !!! If i want to know something i will just ask and if they get stroppy hopefully they will speed up just so i dont become a pest ha ha ha

Tam xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

Just called and they will get back to me soon they only looking at mid-end March so hopefully next week i hate waiting with a passion!!!

Tam xxx


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Ladies
> 
> Just called and they will get back to me soon they only looking at mid-end March so hopefully next week i hate waiting with a passion!!!
> 
> Tam xxx


Ahhhh Tam more bloody waiting! Roll on next week then! xx


----------



## galprincess

I will have a long wait till starting treatment but just want a date then it will feel more real lol 

Tam


----------



## dingle123

An actual start date has to be so bloody exciting!

I think I may have to move my scan date...still no sign of AF...so unsure if my timings will be out.  Blah.


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Cheers Laura I did email yesterday so hopefully will hear soon I was too frightened to call I guess I just wanna know whats going on!


Any update lovely! :-D


----------



## galprincess

Have good weekend lovely ladies!!!!!!!


Tam xxx


----------



## dingle123

You too Tam!!! Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies hope you are all ok?

Reply email from the clinic last night...

Hi Stacey,

You're not bothering me at all.
I'm just waiting for recipient to see if they are happy with match and when they 
want to start.

I've just re emailed them as haven't heard anything.
Will let you as soon as  all agreed
with kind regards
Amanda


----------



## dingle123

Morning

Well...that is something then yes?


----------



## staceyemma

Morning!!!

Yes it is something...hoping the lady replies to her soon    
how are you any sign of af?


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> Yes it is something...hoping the lady replies to her soon
> how are you any sign of af?


Did you ask if they had another rec-in-waiting just in case she changes her mind etc?

No sign. Officially 5 days late BOOHOO! xx


----------



## staceyemma

No didnt ask  but I am wondering if I should ask...surely if she was eager to start she would have replied?
Where's your af    

xxxx


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> No didnt ask but I am wondering if I should ask...surely if she was eager to start she would have replied?
> Where's your af
> 
> xxxx


Yeah...I don't understand either....someone waiting patiently to get the call would surely have confirmed with the clinic re starting date etc...its probably just a breakdown in communication...I bet you get a definite answer/date this week

AF <-- no bloody idea *tear* - have been so regular now for months - why NOW? Bah.


----------



## staceyemma

Its because you want it to come- its being stubborn  

I hope I hear this week    
I think it may be a breakdown in communication too or they hadnt contacted them and me emailing them has given them a kick up the bum!

C'mon recipient Im here ready and waiting to help you!!!!  
This waiting really does do your head in


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma-Recipients can be on the list for years so she may have wrong details etc this happened to me they have to give recipient a certain amount of time in which to reply or will go to next on list hope you hear soon

Dingle- Mine was early when starting treatment its the nerves etc honey just try relax and it will turn up come on AF !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Tam any idea how long they might be given to reply?
Stupid me was under the impression they would match me up quickly and get going...
I really shouldnt moan those ladies have prob been waiitng ages..much longer than me
xxx


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma- Not sure but think they try phone post and email if no response they follow it up which it sounds like they are now then they give them 2 weeks i think something like that so really within 2 weeks you will have news honey my clinic took 4 weeks to match me then i waited 2 weeks then was started apparantly that was quick.

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks tam   xxx


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> I really shouldnt moan those ladies have prob been waiitng ages..much longer than me
> xxx


Moan away! It's a stressful time no matter where you are on the journey in trying to have a baby! I hope this week is the week! Whoop!


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle- Mine was early when starting treatment its the nerves etc honey just try relax and it will turn up come on AF !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tam xxx


Thanks Tam - my partner pretty much has been saying the same thing...I just feel so frustrated!

Ah well. Almost home time :-D


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks dingle123 xxx I hope this week is the week! Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Morning all! 

Any exciting phonecalls/updates?

Still nothing my side...I am beginning to feel like a total fraud posting in here!  I am giving it one more week and if no AF (scream) I will need to cancel/reschedule my scan @ the Lister for the 15th.  How bloody annoying!  

Have a good day egg-sharing ladies!  Laura xxx


----------



## galprincess

Laura

OMG cant believe its late you watch 6 days from now will turn up now you put a week on it its bloody typical!!!!
Hope AF moves in soon

Tam xxx


----------



## dingle123

I hope you're right Tam!!!  I'm a bit huffy tbh!


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Ladies
> 
> Just called and they will get back to me soon they only looking at mid-end March so hopefully next week i hate waiting with a passion!!!
> 
> Tam xxx


Assume no news!


----------



## staceyemma

No news for me today no surprise there!!  
Hope ur ok Tam xxx
Hope af hurries up for u dingle!!!


----------



## galprincess

Its snowing im absolutely ecstatic its snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! should hear next week when they open their calendar on April.
Dingle- i find housework brings on af or exercise its always in the gym she arrives

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Wheres my snow!   I want snow  
xx


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Its snowing im absolutely ecstatic its snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am sorry to say I am a bit miserable re snow! My partner gets all excited when it snows (probably because she is originally from South Africa and didn't see much of it growing up...)

Maybe I am grouchy because snowflake on the train track = bringing London to a standstill! Nuffink here as yet!


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle- i find housework brings on af or exercise its always in the gym she arrives


No housework! No gym!

<-- naughty


----------



## galprincess

Dingle- watch people working out and doing housework might have same affect!!!! 

AFM-I am hurted i pulled hamstring and tummy muscles at gym oh and snow melted boo!!!!

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I wish my phone would ring  
Why wouldnt she be replying ? the clinic say they have emailed the recipient (again??) isnt that informal?would that have been their first point of contact? an email?  

If it was me waiting for a donor I would be checking every day

Does everything get agreed with recipient -paperwork etc before contacting me?


----------



## nichub

Hey girls how you all doing?? Still waiting for af think I'll be waiting for a couple more weeks yet!! Have any of you girls done both long and short protocols and if you have how did they compare for you??


Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic- i did long protocol honey got on fine

Staceyemma- i would think so they wont let you know until they get go ahead then they sync you up an email would be last point of contact letter then phone then email i think

AF vibes to nic and dingle 
Tamxxx


----------



## nichub

Hey tam I've already done long protocol, it lasted nearly 2 months!! Doing short this time 

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic mine took from pill to finish 12 weeks it wasnt long it was epic!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tam xxx


----------



## galprincess

Nic- think on short you dont down regulate you go on pill and stimms is that right?

Tam


----------



## nichub

No I've got my protocol through I'm not going on pill just start stimming when af starts, I think they have put me on the short protocol because I didn't produce many eggs! I just wondered if any of you lovely ladies had had anything similar? 

And tam your right that is bloody epic ha ha 

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic- Not sure what i will be on i was at risk of not producing enough eggs but ended up with 10 in the end

Tam xxxx


----------



## nichub

Thanks hun

Nic


----------



## dingle123

Think I have officially skipped  

Weighed myself this morning and in two days have lost 4lbs. Which indicates to me I went through all the pmt crap...but with no AF.


----------



## galprincess

Dingle- Oh no sorry honey have you missed cycles before?

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bummer   our bodies hey they lose the plot sometimes

Hope everyone is
Ok xxxx


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle- Oh no sorry honey have you missed cycles before?
> 
> Tam xxx


Yep....in the past, due to dieting and food issues...

My partner kept track all of last year and I really thought I had become very regular :-(

Maybe it will show up in the middle of the month. We shall see xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle- i lost a lot of weight and had 70 day cycle once a few 40 odd day ones too but this time its made me pretty regular 26-28 days but wait until i want it to start for tx i bet same happens for me
Hope she shows up in next 2 weeks honey

Tam xxx


----------



## nichub

Hey dingle I hope af shows up for you, I'm the same with my cycles they are so irregular

Nic
Xx


----------



## dingle123

Thanks lovely ladies xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Latest clinic reply....


Hi Stacey,
If we don’t hear after 10days we send them gentle reminder. If not ready to start we go for another recipient. So should pair you up in next week or so hopefully.


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma-Thats fab news honey i should hear from my clinic next week about consultation so long road for me still but im feeling strangely laid back and happy to wait probably as i have my hands full as it is!!!

Tam xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi Ladies,

can I come and join you?

I'm egg sharing at The Lister. I'm just waiting for my blood tests (HIV, Chromosome etc etc) to come back (4weeks) and then hopefully it's all go go go with me.

I've just realised my smear is overdue - so joy of joys that's this afternoons activity! (hope it wont hold up anything). Why is it, I can go through numerous internal scans, examinations, egg collection and egg transfer and yet it's still a smear that I find so bloody painful!? I blame the butcher nurses at my GP!
Anyway - that's probably more detail that you girls needed for an introduction.... but Hello!
x


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Latest clinic reply....
> 
> Hi Stacey,
> If we dont hear after 10days we send them gentle reminder. If not ready to start we go for another recipient. So should pair you up in next week or so hopefully.


HOW FRUSTRATING!!!!! Hang in there....xx


----------



## dingle123

Joanna1981 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> can I come and join you?
> 
> I'm egg sharing at The Lister. I'm just waiting for my blood tests (HIV, Chromosome etc etc) to come back (4weeks) and then hopefully it's all go go go with me.
> 
> I've just realised my smear is overdue - so joy of joys that's this afternoons activity! (hope it wont hold up anything). Why is it, I can go through numerous internal scans, examinations, egg collection and egg transfer and yet it's still a smear that I find so bloody painful!? I blame the butcher nurses at my GP!
> Anyway - that's probably more detail that you girls needed for an introduction.... but Hello!
> x


Hello and welcome! Once again thank you for sharing your story re consultation @ the lister...I am waiting patiently to get bloods done and feel quite frustrated but its lovely to read how other people are getting on.

We are a small little group all at different stages but everyone is lovely! xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanna- Welcome wow you will be on your way soon possibly cycling at same time as Staceyemma 

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello everyone!!! Sorry haven't been in much my supervisor at work is off I'll so I'm really busy!!!
Hi Joanna and welcome!  Xxx Im recently worrying lots that I won't get enough eggs to share Wush I could just get going this uncertainty is driving me bonkers!!! Xxx love to u all xx


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma- To be honest theres only 1 way you will find that out and that is to go through treatment i was at risk of low numbers but they highered by doseage of drugs and was fine eating alot of protein and drinking lots of water can help egg numbers i also drink organic goats milk during stimms

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks tam I do appreciate your honesty  
I appreciate the support you give me and because you've been through it before successfully!!!

Xxxxx
Do you ever think about the eggs you donated? 
How do they decide which eggs are given to who? Do they get graded before splitting them between me and recip? Xxx


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi Everyone

I've been reading your threads for a while and was wondering if I could join please?

I was matched with a recipient last week so should be starting downregs at the end of this month. This is my first ICSI cycle and I'm very excited but also nervous. I'm having tx at Herts & Essex.
I have a son from my first marriage, so if the tx works this will be my DH first child. 

 to all

Caroline x


----------



## katena

Hi 

Pardon the intrusion but as a previous sharer i often read this thread to catch up on old buddy cyclers (hi Nic!!!  )

staceyemma... to answer your questions... day to day i dont think about the donated eggs... kind of like i dont think about the blood i donate. The way i see donating eggs is that without it i wouldnt have had a hope in hells chance of affording IVF.. so the recip gave me this massive chance to have a family and in return i gave them something small to help them along the way too.

I have small concerns over my child meeting any child they had and falling in love! Likewise we used donated sperm to it increases the numbers of half siblings. But i know logically there is no point worrying about it all else i'd send myself even more bonkers!    

Clinics match you up my physical characteristics.. like eye/hair colour, height, ethnicity, blood group. 

And they split the eggs just by number not by grade...

Also.. its SO normal to worry about not getting enough eggs to share but trust me.. your clinic will be monitoring you so they will adjust meds if poss. And if you dont produce enough then you will need to decide whether you want to donate them all and get another whole cycle free.. or keep them. Its your choice. 

sending you all love and positivity!   

k


----------



## galprincess

Staceemma- I know my recipient has twins fron my donation i am happy for her and dont think about them i just feel warm inside knowing i helped her. I had 5 eggs and so did she the grading comes from fertilisation honey i had all 5 top grades all 5 made it we used 2 1 of which is my son and the other i lost but was just so happy to have my son we donated other 3 embies to research as we decided we had our 2 boys but then i got broody and we are getting married and we always planned 3 children so wanted to do fresh cycle 1 last time so fingers crossed. My clinic would let me donate all eggs and then have free cycle myself or keep them and pay for full cycle i think i would donate all of them and then have a free cycle i wouldnt want to let my recipient down. You go through all outcome possibilities in counselling.

Tam xxx


----------



## dingle123

MrsMiller said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I've been reading your threads for a while and was wondering if I could join please?
> 
> I was matched with a recipient last week so should be starting downregs at the end of this month. This is my first ICSI cycle and I'm very excited but also nervous. I'm having tx at Herts & Essex.
> I have a son from my first marriage, so if the tx works this will be my DH first child.
> 
> to all
> 
> Caroline x


Welcome Caroline! *waves*


----------



## dingle123

katena said:


> And they split the eggs just by number not by grade...


This is good to know. My partner has been questioning how they decide to split the eggs etc...(she's quite paranoid about stuff like this!)


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Staceemma- I know my recipient has twins fron my donation i am happy for her and dont think about them i just feel warm inside knowing i helped her. I had 5 eggs and so did she the grading comes from fertilisation honey i had all 5 top grades all 5 made it we used 2 1 of which is my son and the other i lost but was just so happy to have my son we donated other 3 embies to research as we decided we had our 2 boys but then i got broody and we are getting married and we always planned 3 children so wanted to do fresh cycle 1 last time so fingers crossed. My clinic would let me donate all eggs and then have free cycle myself or keep them and pay for full cycle i think i would donate all of them and then have a free cycle i wouldnt want to let my recipient down. You go through all outcome possibilities in counselling.
> 
> Tam xxx


Wow. ^ all of this is such a huge success story for both you and your r. It's nice that you have been through it once - you know what to expect etc.


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Caroline we'd love you to join!! 
Thanks katena and tam your expertise is great!!!

Knowing you have both been through it and your experience helps me to see what is ahead. If I didn't have enough eggs I would donate to recipient I couldnt let her down...


I'm so glad I've found egg share buddies I have good friends on here but no egg sharers...

Look forward to speaking with you all!
All I need is my lovely recipient now....

Hope ur ok dingle.....


----------



## galprincess

Caroline welcome!!!

Staceyemma- they divide them equally one to you one to them etc and if there is odd number you get the extra one!!! grades dont come until they have fertilised thats how they are graded on how well they fertilised you dr which is usually a nasal spray and then stimms injections these make you produce follicles or follies as i call them these contain the eggs alot of my follies were empty but some had 2 eggs in the bigger ones are the best!!! hope this helps during stimms eat as much protein as you can it helps egg production hope you will be sharing your wisdom when you too are successful

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks tam I hope I share my wisdom soon too  

It's all a lot to take in isn't it?? Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma- My only advice is to try and relax as the drugs proper take over so try relax a bit and just go with the flow its hard and at every stage you feel like your always waiting and you have to be flexible if things dont go straight forward but just remember why your doing it enjoy it and again just relax!!!! i take pregnancy vits too


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks tam xx
I've been on pregnancy vits the last 3 months. 
Sounds like I'm in for a rollercoaster ride. I'm more than ready I can't wait xxx


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma- It is a bit of a rollercoaster but its truly amazing if it was that bad why am i doing it again? i found it scary but it was the unknown im far more laid back this time around


----------



## staceyemma

I hope it works again for u tam  
Xxxxx


----------



## galprincess

Saceyemma-Thanks honey me too!!! i got busy day today got friends hair to cut and colour and her 4 children and clean house and get food ready for tonights dinner party and fun weekend ahead

Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Sounds like you are busy! Have fun!  
xx


----------



## nichub

Hey girls had a bit of a panic yesterday, thought my af was on its way and although that sound like its good news my lady isn't down regged for another week so nearly had to delay for a month or so! Not really what I wanted but turns out it was just a show thank god! Which also means I can have a few cheeky drinks at my hubbys 40th next week before the ivf rollercoaster begins again! Are any of you starting imminently?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic- Wow thats great honey glad it wasnt AF hope she turns up when she is supposed to!!!
No not starting until maybe may/june

Tam xxx


----------



## dingle123

nichub said:


> Not really what I wanted but turns out it was just a show thank god! Which also means I can have a few cheeky drinks at my hubbys 40th next week before the ivf rollercoaster begins again!


Glad it was just a show - and hoorah for a few cheeky drinks @ the hubbys 40th! xx


----------



## dingle123

Laura update:

6th Feb and no AF.

I went through an array of emotions the last week or so and really felt hormonal so I do think I have officially skipped and will probably have to wait till the end of this month.  So with a heavy heart I will be cancelling the scan next week @ the Lister. Boohoo.  Unless of course it shows this week but I really doubt it.

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle-Dont cancel it just yet honey there still is time

AFM-I am certain i will get consultation date by Friday

Tam xxx


----------



## nichub

Dingle it's always the way, when you want it it doesn't show up and when you don't want it it's always there!! There is still time

Nic
Xx


----------



## BabyJeano

No Dingle, dont cancel hun.  I panicked waiting for my AF and as I said before my usual 30/32 day cycle turned into 43 for no reason and it just arrived without warning.  Im sure no matter how positive you are about it, its just the thinking about it messes you up. Hang in there x


----------



## dingle123

nichub said:


> Dingle it's always the way, when you want it it doesn't show up and when you don't want it it's always there!! There is still time
> 
> Nic
> Xx


Thanks Nic...I know it will appear when it is meant to...I am just disappointed because after being on here now and talking to you all I see what a length process it is...the idea of not starting properly for months is so frustrating.....I shall keep checking in and seeing how you all are! xxxx


----------



## dingle123

BabyJeano said:


> No Dingle, dont cancel hun. I panicked waiting for my AF and as I said before my usual 30/32 day cycle turned into 43 for no reason and it just arrived without warning. Im sure no matter how positive you are about it, its just the thinking about it messes you up. Hang in there x


Thanks you - appreciate that ((((BabyJeano)))) - we still have time...just over a week away. The Lister seem to be so accomodating so I know it won't be the end of the world if I need to move it with only a couple of days notice xx


----------



## BabyJeano

Thats great   Stay positive


----------



## dingle123

<--- positive head on


----------



## galprincess

Dingle-Good to see your being positive honey i had lots of hiccups along the way during my last egg share but it all ended good so maybe its a good omen!!!!

Baby Jeano- How far into your treatment are you hun?


----------



## galprincess

Had email today just saying sorting their April rota and should hear any day soon


----------



## BabyJeano

Hey Galprincess

My DP is going for egg collection tomorrow   She had 11 follicles all between 1.9 and 2.3 so hoping for some good eggs in there.  We're hoping to get at least 2 embryos to blast which would make my E/T Monday   

I'm just toying with he idea of acupuncture and have posted a question on that board.  I'm a bit late to it but all the stories are very positive so wondering if we should give it a go ?
x


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Had email today just saying sorting their April rota and should hear any day soon


Exciting!!!!! :-D


----------



## dingle123

BabyJeano said:


> I'm just toying with he idea of acupuncture and have posted a question on that board. I'm a bit late to it but all the stories are very positive so wondering if we should give it a go ?
> x


I have read TONS of people praising acupuncture on here - do it!


----------



## BabyJeano

Im thinking its worth a go, even if it is only 3 sessions. 
Will speak to DP later and make a decision
Woman on the phone sounded lovely and knew exactly what she was talking about. Even said straight off she would come to the house after E/T so I could rest  
Cant believe its so close


----------



## galprincess

Baby Jeano

I did acu and was so relaxing im booked in to start in march again 3 sessions will help honey my acu guy likes to see me 2-3 months before tx and prepares my body he is fab
How special that your using DP eggs so she does first leg of treatment and you get to have her embies put into you so you nurture and give birth thats proper sharing cant wait till men can do that ha ha ha!!!! wish you so much luck both of you


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi everyone

Tam - that's great news that you've had an email today and should be hearing soon  

Dingle - I know i'm new to this but I wouldn't cancel yet...I'm sure the clinic will understand if you wait until just before. Good to see you're being so positive   

Nic - glad to hear it wasn't AF but a show   These things happen to test us i'm sure. Did you have fun at your DH 40th?

BabyJeano - Hiya, I've read so many positive things about Acupuncture that I started last week (have my first full session tonight) - I'm a bit of a stressy, emotional pessimist so I thought that anything I can do to help de-stress me must be worth it! I felt great after it last week, my lady also offers home visits after ET too. I would definately think it is worth it even just for 3 times...   

Hope everyone is having a good week so far

Caroline x


----------



## galprincess

Caroline

Thats great my acu dr doesnt do home visits but only 20 min drive so not too bad not long till you start its tough to be positive throughout treatment thats why support groups are a great idea i was a stress head during last cycle even with acu because i didnt know what to expect and when things didnt go to plan i fell apart its because of that i can honestly say each clinic does millions of cycles a year and im sure the majority dont go text book easy so just have faith in clinic and consultant and all will be fine she says .....these may be my famous last words!!!! I am adament to enjoy it and im keeping a treatment journal this time around as will be last treatment successful or not i am blessed to have my boys and would love a final small person to complete our family but if its not meant to be then i will accept that.


----------



## BabyJeano

Galprincess
I'm think we will go for it.  Will speak to DP later and yes, its amazing to think we will both make this baby, even if not biologically I know I will be giving s/he or them life and it makes us both so much a part of it.  

Caroline
As above, I really do think we should.  If 3 wouldn’t help im hoping the lady would have said so.
xx


----------



## galprincess

If at the very least acu helps you relax its worth the money the fact it can help implantation etc is a bonus so def worth it and i was told to have sessions around EC ET and 2ww so your 3 sessions will have benefit

2nd email i should have a date for consultation by Friday i cant believe im impatient already and not even done consultation this should be more speedy than 1st cycle as all bloods done and bmi is 23 and they have my CF test results and CMV etc so should be consultation then i fill in all paperwork and am matched!!!!


----------



## nichub

Hey caroline it's not until this Friday so I'm hoping af will show up smack bang on time next week ha ha yeah right, when does that ever happen

Hi to all you other ladies

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

I should know this but dont if i have had all bloods etc and bmi good once filled in paper work will i be able to start immediately? do i have to do another green form? i loved that form its nice to know that you are speaking to a recipient and their child you help create my last recipient had twins thats all i know but it makes me feel great so heres hoping my next one also gets a great outcome


----------



## staceyemma

good Morning ladies xxx
*
Hi Stacey

have found recipient. As they are an english patient coming through with NHS 
funding just awaiting the confirmation from english NHS to start- just a 
formality as the funding has been agreed. Will probably get you in in next few 
weeks to do consents and plan treatment week
with kind regards*


----------



## galprincess

Stacey-Thats brilliant honey so chuffed for you hope you can relax a bit now and that waiting and annoyed has turned to excitement!!!! You will be under way in no time!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

I am excited now yes cant stop grinning and thinking how happy my recipient must be!  

Ahhh I can't wait! xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Thats really great honey so pleased for you and recipient it must be really hard for recipient their hopes and dreams lay in the hands of us they dont know us and they have to go through treatment too its a great feeling knowing we are helping other couples isnt it?


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> good Morning ladies xxx
> *
> Hi Stacey
> 
> have found recipient. As they are an english patient coming through with NHS
> funding just awaiting the confirmation from english NHS to start- just a
> formality as the funding has been agreed. Will probably get you in in next few
> weeks to do consents and plan treatment week
> with kind regards*


STACEY! So pleased for you! Omg brilliant news! 
Laura xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle- how you doing honey? you and stacey could end up being cycle buds


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi Everyone

Dingle, Nic - How are you doing?

Tam - not sure about whether you start immediately or not as I'm new to this, but I think you may need to do another green form as they look like they go with each cycle etc.....I've got to make a start on mine soon, not very good at writing stuff like that  

Stacey - That's excellent news! Bet you are so pleased  

AF was supposed to be today....for the last couple of months its been coming a few days early but not this month! Need to contact H&E once it shows up to make appointment to start D/R...

Glad it's nearly Friday 

Caroline x


----------



## galprincess

Caroline-Sending you lots of AF vibes and yes i can start straight away as my consultation will be in April i have already been accepted as im a proven donor at the clinic they are sending all paperwork now i will fill it in take it to consultation with me or post it back before and i will be all set to go. Seems you lot will all be pregnant before i even start lol


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Ladies just waiting to go in now waiting for appt date still ! Can't stop thinking about my recipient   she must be so happy  
Hows everyone else?
xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey-Awww bet she wont sleep tonight and will be wondering who you are, what your like and thanking her lucky stars and also wishing she could thank you i know this because my friend had a donor i couldnt do it as i know her i didnt want to let her down and was afraid of what it would do for our friendship but all worked out great she has triplets!!!!
Im just frustrated i just want a date that i can put in my calendar and stop freaking out lol i have emailed clinic and i know they only just sorting April appointments so hopefully will hear tomorrow or Monday i dont think these patient co-ordinators get how stressful waiting is


----------



## nichub

Hey girls, 

Caroline sending you some af vibes, I'm fine thanks, hoping my af is going to start next week so I can start my stimms

Hope your all good

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub

Oh and Stacey well done I'm really pleased the ball is rolling 

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Nic! xx

fingers crossed u hear back soon Tam Im still waiting for appointment to go in but so happy I have been matched.   Can I just ask Tam did you have the amh test if so what was ur level? xxxx

Mrs Miller hope ur af arrives soon so u can start D/R! how exciting!  

Hey Dingle how are you?   xx any update

xxx


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma- no my clinic only want FSH,LH and E2 had all these done already all great!!!! what was your level hun?


----------



## staceyemma

22.5 which is apparently good? My clinic wanted a level of 15 or more...
 you hear from your clinic today xxx
It would be so much easier with dates in mind wouldn't it  
I still ahve no date to go in...sure it wont be too long


----------



## galprincess

Stacey

I am matched too just waiting for appointment to go in my clinic want me to start next month but cant so i chose April for consultation where i will get schedule i think i may start May cycle eeks thats so not far away i started treatment in 2009 in July and got positive in September just was on pill for ages as i had a stone to lose but not so this time so hoping start in May and finish July so i am not doing treatment over summer hols that was stressful last time im going to call clinic if i havent heard by maybe 1pm they must realise i just need a date then can arrange acupuncture etc i love my clinic its in like an old manor house its gorgeous!!!! the staff are amazing and this cycle cost me £260 thats the bonus only downside is its 2 hour journey to clinic but last time it was fine so it will be this time too


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma- Yes that is a great level for AMH it has to be over 15 although some clinics different but in general thats what they like but not over 50 i think so you are smack bang in middle ideal!!!! thats a great sign i was asked to either do AMH or FSH,LH and E2 I get those ones free with gp so opted for those not too sure what difference is to be honest but hopefully we wont be waiting long im glad i have waited though as will have 3 yr age gap between my DS2 and next one you wont be waiting long now because now you have a recipient they will want you both in and under way they just have to sort appointments so you dont cross paths


----------



## staceyemma

They said they need to wait for conformation for the recipients fundin from the PCT? Apparently they are just waiting for confirmation?? not sure how long that might take..

Then she'll get me in (not sure when) togo in to sign paperwork etc, plan treatment, not sure if and when I have the 'counselling session' ? did you have to do this?

xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Yeah but i have paperwork sent before so that speeds things up i had counselling too its only a half hour session to discuss legalities etc if donor gets bfp u dont n vice versa what happens if the children want to find you etc


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma- I just got appointment 2nd April and can start either that cycle or May yippeeeee!!!!


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma- Have you done paperwork etc? or is that the appointment your waiting for? I am waiting for mine its been posted out today and should get it by Monday i will get it all filled in and sent back i cant wait it will fly by now and i can breathe and relax

Ladies waiting for AF any sign yet? it seems AF coming late when wanting to start tx is normal i am a member on another forum and they are all late!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Yay woohooo!!!!!  

Let the egg harvesting begin!!!!  

Apparently at my treatment planning appointment (my next appt) I sign paperwork and see counsellor that day


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma- Not sure i have to do counselling this time but very excited!!!!!! getting paperwork will make it more real


----------



## staceyemma

Signing paperwork will make it official


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma-You should get yours through soon its the matching that takes longest!!!!


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi ladies,

Tam - that's great news about your appointment date  

Stacey - your AMH level is great (mine is 16)
The counselling is pretty easy going, we had ours last month and it was just half an hour discussing things pretty much like Tam said  

AF vibes must have worked, arrived yesterday evening so I've spoken to the clinic today and have appointment booked for 22nd Feb to go through paperwork, book scans and get meds (be shown how to do the injections - eeek!) so excited now! Just wish it was 22nd already....suffering with AF cramps at the mo  

Nic - sending AF vibes for next week  

Hi Dingle and BabyJeano  

Caroline x


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller- Congrats on arrival of AF hope she clears off sharpish and is the last natural one for 2012 maybe thats why she being a pain !!!!

Nic-Hope your AF appears next week so you will be under way too 

Its great to have other people to get support from

AFM-went through notes from last egg share and i had consultation on 9th april 2009 so maybe this is another good omen and will end same way!!!


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all!

My hubby is having his Pesa/Tesa done on Valentines day  - how romantic!! He had a vasectomy in 1999 - he has 2 children so we are not entitled to NHS treatment   we didn't bother with a vasectomy reversal as wanted to use the money that we have had to save to the option that would give us the best possible chance - IVF/ICSI  but it has been a LONG wait to get to this stage - all bloods FINALLY done and im all signed up to donate  - I think every woman should have the chance to become a mummy.  we are also having our treatment at CRGW in Cardiff. 
Will hopefully get a treatment plan within the next week or two .... just hope Tuesday is a success!

Good Luck to all
Hannah x


----------



## staceyemma

Hi hannah 


My hubby had a reversal which was apparently successful but hasnt worked in 3 years we too arent eligible for funding unfair isnt it!
I agree it has been a a long wait when did you have bloods done etc?
I will start treatment in next few weeks at CRGW too!!!


----------



## galprincess

Hannah

Welcome and its great you are progressing through your treatment and Staceyemma has a buddy from same clinic hope it brings you both and your recipients a BFP!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

I really hope so  

xxx


----------



## nichub

Hannah and Stacey we had the same problem after vasectomy, in hindsight we should have probably done ssr rather than the snip reversed because it didn't work at all and the money could have been put towards another cycle!! Oh well 

Thanks for the af vibes girls  

Nic
Xx


----------



## Tito

Hello ladies sorry to crash but just wondering how long the wait is to get matched with a recipient I have just been cleared and now waiting to be matched. Thanking you in advance


----------



## nichub

Tito, it depends on your clinic, I didn't really wait at all, some of the girls were waiting a few weeks, 

Nic 
Xx


----------



## Journey99

Hi been ages since I've been on this post...not much to say lol

I have a weigh in appointment at the clinic on Tuesday and if they are happy with my weight loss progress I get to do the chromosome tests. I've lost 5.5lbs in 3 weeks which is good in normal terms. Hopefullyy I lost another 1.5-2lbs this week. The nurse said if I hadn't lost the full 12lbs but was making an effort they would probably go ahead. Plus as it takes 4-6 weeks for results I'll still have that time to lose more. So fingers crossed. 

The nurse knows we are under a time constraint so she said as soon as they do the tests she will alert the recipient they have a potential match to help speed things up. Maybe put us both on the pill to sync cycles.


----------



## galprincess

Journey-I had 12 lbs to lose on 1st cycle i did it in 6 weeks on special k plan i am sure you can do it and you have done fab your almost half way there im sure they will let you progress

Tito-On average around 4 weeks but many do before that

AFM-I lost 2lbs this week i have 7 weeks before consultation so am hoping to lose another half stone by then but it being half term this week going to make it tough


----------



## nichub

Well done on weight losses girls

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah nic I wish now we'd of spent money on SSR oh well   xxx


----------



## Journey99

Thanks Galprincess! The dr gave me 6 weeks to lose it but the nurse was being nice and gave me a 4 week appointment instead as I was really upset to be out 6 weeks behind. Hopefully they are happy so we can finally get the ball rolling...patience is not really my thing lol Even if we weren't egg sharing I still would have had to lose the weight. It's frustrating as I gained nearly 20lbs since August due to bein inactive from my open myo. So essentially my fertility problems caused the weight gain and now the weight gain is getting in the way of our treatment


----------



## staceyemma

Hjones0809 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I agree with you on the vacectomy unfairness! Lol I even wrote to Health Sec but had a standard letter of reply - I said I felt descrimated against because of a decision that was made before I met my husband who at the time thought he was happily married - turned out he had the snip and she had an affair - the rest is history
> Stacey so lovely to know your at same clinic! (PM me anytime!) I spent past few years going to LWC in Cardiff but they just kept on about my BMI (that sodding word should be banned!!) my boobs alone are about 2 stone haha!!
> Anyway by chance I found the new clinic and was told BMI doesn't come into its the AMH result that was more important! My GP has been brilliant and has done all my blood tests including AMH for free - I had to have CF blood test last week and I'm now upto date on everything I've also signed consent forms and was told if they don't have a match for me they will freeze my donation ... I hope that'll still be the case and I'm not kept waiting for weeks
> 
> Really nervous about Pesa/Tesa on Tuesday - it feels so REAL now - if that makes sense!! x


CRGW are fab aren't they?
When I appealed about funding because of reversal I just got a list of their criteria for funding 
I too was luckly to have AMH blood tests etc for free at gP I think a lot of GP's won't do it??
Whereabouts do you live?

They've matched me but I haven't signed the paperwork yet? Ive had all blood tests back for a few weeks now just waiting for the other ladies funding confirmation...

I hope Im not waiting weeks too 
Hope everything goes well for Pesa/Tesa tomorrow 

Hello everyone else theres a few of us on here now isn't there?


----------



## HJones0809

Stacey I had the list sent me as well  

After that dreadful bouncers programme I'm not going to say I'm from Newport I'm
Going to say I live bout 20 mins from Cardiff  lol!! What about you?x


----------



## staceyemma

I saw that bouncers programme  
I like wales tho  
I live in Hereford so not quite in wales about 1 hr from cardiff xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies regarding BMI the thing that annoys me is that we are all individual no 2 bodies look the same yet we are made to be measured on 1 scale i am not fat i have muscle tone and that weighs a bit i read somewhere about a lady who was made to lose weight due to BMI she actually died from malnutrition they dont take anything other than height and weight into consideration.
I have 7lbs to lose in 7 weeks as a personal goal for me just so i start treatment looking great!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hjones0809 said:


> Stacey I had the list sent me as well
> 
> After that dreadful bouncers programme I'm not going to say I'm from Newport I'm
> Going to say I live bout 20 mins from Cardiff  lol!! What about you?x


What was ur AMH level? do you know yet? xx

Hey Tam hope ur well? xxx


----------



## staceyemma

My amh was 22.5pmol /L  pretty much the same as yours!" can I ask how old you are? xx
Wow that is young to start af! 

I thought my boobs were big at 34e!   big boobs are a pain in the butt


----------



## galprincess

My BMI is now 25.5 so not over but its long slog getting here i think they should definitely take more things into consideration .
Both AMH  are great ladies these show good ovarian reserve 
Cant wait to get started now waiting on forms and 7 weeks until consultation going to go cuckoo lol


----------



## staceyemma

Thats a great BMI mine is 23.49 but could easily go up with all the food Ive been outting away the last few weeks! 

Im still waiiting tam to go in and get going!!
We'll try to keep you from going cuckoo   ha ha  

xxx

You've been a great support tam xxx


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi Ladies

Hannah - Hi! Sending you positive vibes for the Pesa / Tesa tomorrow      . Your AMH level sounds great too  

Tito - Hello! I'm new to egg sharing and am at Herts and Essex clinic and had my 1st appointment on 21st Dec and was matched 27th Jan and am starting D/R 29th Feb so was quite quick - I know it varies depending on clinic etc. but seems 4 weeks is the average. How long have you been waiting?

Journey - That's great news about the weight loss   Fingers crossed for your appointment tomorrow  

Stacey - Any more news from the clinic? 

Tam - I know what you mean about going mad waiting!! It really is hard - I'm just trying to keep as busy as possible to make the time go quicker!  

AFM, Thanks to AF cravings, I've gained 2lbs since last week   So I've got 6lbs to lose in 2 weeks (again personal goal for when I start treatment) My BMI is currently 24.41 but I'm a short-**** so prefer to be a bit lighter ( I lost 2 stone for my wedding in July last year on Dukan diet and had my lowest BMI for years of 22!! so wish I could be back at that weight but not prepared to do mega dieting prior to IVF as I'm not sure it's healthy!!)

You lot are giving my 34b's boob envy!! 

So wish it wasn't Monday....they are mega depressing and work always seems to drag.

Hope you're all ok and had a good weekend?

Caroline x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Mrs Miller

Not heard anything more since being told I have been matched.
My recipient is funded by nhs and they are jsut awaiting confirmation-not sure how long this takes?


xx

My bmi is actually 24.02 I weighed myself at dinner time, I would prefere to be half a stone lighter...

Mondays are rubbish aren't they?!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Thats a great AMH level


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle- how you doing honey? you and stacey could end up being cycle buds


That would be fab...but I doubt it :-(

DP cancelled the scan which was in for this Wed. She has rebooked it for mid March...here's hoping.


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Staceyemma- I just got appointment 2nd April and can start either that cycle or May yippeeeee!!!!


Just seen this - EXCITING!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hey dingle   hope ur ok?  

Cant believe its Monday again!


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Hey dingle  hope ur ok?
> 
> Cant believe its Monday again!


Hey lady! I can't believe it's Monday again either - least we are on the right side of it yipeeee! I have Friday off this week - love a short week! *happy dance*

How are you doing? Are you still waiting for the recep to get the PCT funding sorted etc? xxx


----------



## staceyemma

yeah still waiting really not sure how long it will be xxx
so jealous u have Friday off


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

I drink a cup of green tea a day it speeds metabolism and burns fat quicker its pretty vile but i think ive become immune to the dirty dishwater taste.
I have mother in law staying for a week and a bit so that will help time fly and i will lose lots of lbs she is high maintenance so i will be running around after her i love it because we dont see her often and the boys adore her as she spoils them.
Im feeling quite relaxed at the moment and excited but just happy i have a date and wont be too long until i get going next spring there will be lots of babies!!!!!


----------



## nichub

well done on your dates staceyemma

hope you lot are all good, im still waiting for af so i can start my jabs, good news is that my lady is downregged and raring to go though!!

nic
xx


----------



## staceyemma

Lets hope af arrives for u Nic  
This is ur time I can feel it!

Yes Tam there will be lots of spring babies   Im feeling very positive about it all


----------



## galprincess

Nic- lots of AF vibes coming your way so you can start!!!

Staceyemma-I think with NHS recipient its complicated as they have to apply for the funding etc so may be a little longer yet but i would think you will start March cycle!!! I wont be far behind you im hoping to start May dont think i will be lucky enough to start April if consultation in April but they do have all my bloods etc so that all done and also i will send back forms etc so will be hoping for a quick start!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Morning! Happy Valentines Day! 

Latest reply from the clinic...

I've asked if I can start next af which is due 6th/7th March 
Hi Stacey,
we'll do consents, teach you your injections and then start the pill with your 
next period so we are ready to sync both cycles.
Take care
Amanda


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma-My birthday 8th March so its a good omen lol!!!! So you will be starting March thats only 2 weeks away honey that will fly by!!!! I was having a nose through my notes from last egg share i had consultation on 9th april started in July but i did have to wait for bloods etc so am hoping to start way before July!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Thats if this confirmation from my recip's nhs is back in time for march if not it will be next af... I hope not 
oh well I can't do much about it can I?


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma- gives you longer to prepare mentally for treatment things happen for a reason thats what i tell myself at least within next 7 weeks you will starting!!!! you have waited ages for this so whats 7 weeks?


----------



## staceyemma

I suppose .. thanks Tam


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma

1 thing you will see is with egg share patience is vital everything takes forever!!!! Also expect some appointments etc to not go to plan its ok just try and stay as calm as you can any stress etc is really not good i am feeling amazingly relaxed even though i have long wait half term is keeping me busy my monkeys are keeping me on my toes today but have cleaned whole house before lunch so thats amazing!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

I wish I could be as relaxed as you I don't want to keep TTC naturally and seeing that BFN every month  

I have the Maggie Howell disc I havent listened to it yet, is it worth listening to before treatment?
xxx


----------



## MrsMiller

Tam - that's great getting the whole house done with Monkey's there!! 

Stacey - I bought the Maggie Howell disc too and have been listening to it every couple of days for the last week, it really relaxes me and I'm sure is fine to listen to before you start treatment   Anything that keeps you calm must be good!
I know how disheartening it is trying naturally and getting BFN every month....but at least now you know you are on the way to tx!!     

Nic - sending you AF vibes too   

Dingle - How are you? Sorry to hear that you had to cancel the scan....  

Glad Monday is over!  

Caroline x


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Caroline I might have a little lsiten tomorrow..maybe not tonight not quite 'in the mood' disc for valentines  

I will still TTC naturally in between of course but it dont half break ur heart when ur af arrives


----------



## galprincess

Caroline- I listen to it every night helps me sleep if nothing else

Staceyemma-Yeah you listen to first part the last bit is after transfer it comes in parts for all parts of treatment i start acupuncture next month £22 for half an hour not too bad me thinks it is worth every penny!!!!!

I just want paperwork to arrive so i can actually believe im doing this again it will be weird taking my youngest DS to the clinic where we made him!!! the last time i was there i was 7 weeks pregnant they do early scan to see how many babies i think could be very emotional and the staff encourage to bring babies to give other couples hope i might cry!!!! how embarrassing.


----------



## staceyemma

I think thats a lovely thing to do to take him to the clinic xxx
Who knows he could have a baby bro or sis soon!


c'mon paperwork!! hee hee

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Wooooo! so happy for u thats fab news!


----------



## HJones0809

Thanks Stace! 
When I spoke to Amanda yesterday on phone she said there are people waiting for donors so I'm hoping I won't have to wait months - have they put you on pill yet? Any idea how long I'll have to take it?! I know nothing about what's going to happen lol!x


----------



## staceyemma

Ive been matched so that took 3-4 weeks Im just waiting for nhs funding confmration for my recipeint (she's funded by english nhs) then I start taking the pill on my next period....hoping it will be march 6th/7th   if not next period is due april 3rd

It can take up to 3 weeks to match cycles up then you have 2 weeks down reg then about another 2 stimming x


----------



## galprincess

HJones-Staceyemma is a bit right it also depends on CMV- I am CMV - but some people cmv+ and also blood group and also they try to match on height build hair colour eye colour etc so if your ginger with green eyes and 5ft 10 you would take longer to match than a blue eyed brown haired 5ft6 girl if that makes sense they take so much into consideration. Good luck for getting matched soon and starting!!!! 3 cycles that takes pressure off honey but you will only need 1.

Staceyemma-NHS patients complicate things when it comes to getting matched 

AFM-It only costs£200 for us so i can have as many goes as i like really its not expensive we only ever wanted 1 cycle i have a 9 year old from previous relationship and my 20 month old from egg share 1 so fingers crossed i only need this treatment to complete family. Quick question are you having 1 or 2 embies put back? we decided on 2 if twins we will cope im a twin myself id rather 2 than none thats how i see it!!!


----------



## HJones0809

I'm a rather boring 5ft 3 brunette with green eyes so hopefully not have a long wait  I really want 2 put back in! My nan is a twin so wouldn't be seen as unusual lol! Also my step kids are 13 & 15 and I don't think it would be fair on them for us to try again in a few years time lol!! 
My next period is due 9th March then 7th April so Stacey we could well be going through it at the same time!


----------



## galprincess

Hjones- Boring NO!!!!! just not extreme looking trust me its a good thing in treatment, my DS1 is 9 he really loved having me to myself and the first year was hard but seeing them now playing its amazing and he is excited i let him share the journey he did my injections first time around he told all his friends at school mummys a hairdresser but she gives eggs to people who dont have any ha ha ha bless him we are very close he knows its not certain to work but i feel its important he feels a big part of it he gets to buy 1st teddy and choose middle name and he gets a congrats on being a big bro prezzie!!!!  Wow those are good ages honey i know it may seem selfish to put them through it but you will be surprised how resilient they are


----------



## MrsMiller

We're also deliberating on how many to put back, part of me thinks definately 2 but my sister in law is a midwife and she keeps telling us all the complications etc. which is making me doubt a little. Do you know if clinics try to persuade you to only have one put back?

Hannah - Not boring just good for getting quickly matched (I too am 5 foot 3 brunette with green eyes!)  

Tam- that's so sweet about your little boy being involved  
My son is 8 this year and we've told him basically abou egg sharing and he was really pleased that it may help another lady to be a mummy!


----------



## Journey99

Lost 9lbs in 4 weeks and it's not good enough According to them my BMI is 31. But the NHS says its 30. I ended up paying for the chromosome testing as they wanted to wait another 3 weeks. I still have to weigh on again in 3 weeks and need to have list 5lbs before they will match me. According to the clinic recipients are picky!!! Can you believe that?!?! I'm 4.4lbs away from a normal BMI and they said no one will want my eggs for fear of a fat baby!!! Obesity isn't genetic! If you eat crap and are lazy you get fat! Simple! What's even more frustrating is my BMI was only 28 in August. Due to the insctivity if having major surgery to get pregnant I put on nearly 2stone!! I'm really angry and frustrated. Makes me wonder why I am continuing with egg sharing if these people aren't even grateful! We will see how this next appt goes and if they fob me off again we will go private elsewhere. 
I had a different nurse this time who wasn't as accommodating. The last nurse was so nice and encouraging and sad to speed things up she would do a potential match while waiting for me to lose the weight. 

I'm trying hard not to be discouraged but I can't believe 9lbs in 4 weeks wasn't enough to prove I'm serious about losing weight. 

Sorry for the rant, not been a good week all round

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## staceyemma

Hello hoping someone has the answer

my clinic says I will be put on the pill when my next period starts...what happens after then? do i start down regging? One clinic website I just visited says you may have to take to pill for a few weeks then you start stimming?
Is this right do you not Down Reg with egg share?

xxx


----------



## MrsMiller

*Journey* - Don't apologise about ranting (it's what FF is here for  ) I completely understand why you are upset and frustrated. You need to try to keep positive and remember that despite how the nurse made you feel, losing 9 lbs in 4 weeks is fantastic! 

I'm not sure what diet you are following, but I did the Dukan diet last year to lose weight for my wedding and lost 2 stone between Feb and July, it is also a good diet to lose weight quickly as during the first 5 days of it (attack phase) you can lose quite a few lbs (usually around 4-6lbs).....just a suggestion, but as I said - whatever you are doing at the moment seems to be working well 

*Stacey* - From what my clinic says, for first cycles as they are unsure of each individuals responses etc, they like to do long protocol, starting with putting you on the pill then D/R, then stimms. My clinic said I will start D/R on 29th March which is day 21 of my current cycle. I'm not on the pill, but they told me they would usually put me on it but as I sometimes get migraines they won't put me on it (can trigger them apparently).

I think how long you are on pill or D/R for all depends on what stage your recipient is in her cycle as they need to match you both up...

I think the norm is to D/R for egg sharing.... but I am only a first timer too so perhaps the others may be able to clarify better?

Caroline x


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Mrs Miller Im a little confused how it all works first time for me too  

xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Stacey - found this info online

_Step 4 Starting treatment

Once a recipient is identified, your menstrual cycles are regulated to match (this can take 2-3 weeks), and IVF treatment begins. On or around day 21 of the cycle, you begin taking medication (in most cases) for about two weeks to suppress natural hormone levels (Down-regulating)

Step 5 Stimulation of the ovaries

Hormone injections over a period of 10-12 days are used to stimulate the ovaries to grow a cluster of mature follicles rather than the single follicle that is usually produced naturally each month.

The development of the follicles is monitored using ultrasound and the dose of drugs adjusted if necessary. When the follicles are large enough, another injection (hCG) is given in order that we can time egg collection to take place 36 hours later._

I guess from the above the pill is used to match the cycles in step 4 prior to D/R....

hope this helps 

I seem to spend hours on the internet looking absolutely everything up prior to starting as I just can't wait!!!

x


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Mrs Miller I understand now!  
im so excited too! Stunning picture by the way! xx


----------



## MrsMiller

No worries   that is what FF is there for   I've found so much info and support on here!

Ahh, thanks   xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Afternoon Ladies - hope you're all well and staying positive and patient! 

Well AF has made an appearance (right on cue). On one hand I'm a bit sad because I see it that this past month was our final chance to get  duffed naturally, but on the other hand, I'm excited because the IVF rollercoaster feels like it's starting again.
I called the Lister and I have to start taking the pill from Friday although I don't have all results and letters back etc the Lister want to get me going on the pill because my cycles can be quite irregular.

So The Lister are still waiting to hear back from my Doctor - even though I called them and they promised to send the letter last week! GGRRRR. We're still waiting for my Chromosome blood tests and Hubbys results should be coming through any time now. The Lister have warned me that I may need to take 2 packs of pills if all the results etc don't come in on time. It finally feels like things are moving in the right direction again. 

All this waiting really is a killer though isn't it? 
x


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> Lost 9lbs in 4 weeks and it's not good enough According to them my BMI is 31. But the NHS says its 30. I ended up paying for the chromosome testing as they wanted to wait another 3 weeks. I still have to weigh on again in 3 weeks and need to have list 5lbs before they will match me. According to the clinic recipients are picky!!! Can you believe that?!?! I'm 4.4lbs away from a normal BMI and they said no one will want my eggs for fear of a fat baby!!! Obesity isn't genetic! If you eat crap and are lazy you get fat! Simple! What's even more frustrating is my BMI was only 28 in August. Due to the insctivity if having major surgery to get pregnant I put on nearly 2stone!! I'm really angry and frustrated. Makes me wonder why I am continuing with egg sharing if these people aren't even grateful! We will see how this next appt goes and if they fob me off again we will go private elsewhere.
> I had a different nurse this time who wasn't as accommodating. The last nurse was so nice and encouraging and sad to speed things up she would do a potential match while waiting for me to lose the weight.
> 
> I'm trying hard not to be discouraged but I can't believe 9lbs in 4 weeks wasn't enough to prove I'm serious about losing weight.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, not been a good week all round
> 
> Hope everyone else is well x


Oh no poor you! How crap. Well done on your weight loss - 9lbs in a month is good in my opinion.

What are your plans now? Do another month to bring your BMI down further? Don't get disheartened - you've done really well! xxxxx


----------



## dingle123

MrsMiller said:


> We're also deliberating on how many to put back, part of me thinks definately 2 but my sister in law is a midwife and she keeps telling us all the complications etc. which is making me doubt a little. Do you know if clinics try to persuade you to only have one put back?


*waves*

How are you doing Caroline?

My DP and I have discussed to death re how many to put back...I am really pushing for 2 but DP says 1 (she's scared to death of multiple births) - I've read around on here that clinics encourage you to go for 1 if you're under 40 but it IS your choice and you can have the final say xx


----------



## dingle123

Hjones0809 said:


> Hi all thought I'd share my happy news!!
> 
> We've got enough for 3 cycles!! Hubby also happy that they didn't need to cut and they got enough with needle on the first attempt! I'm so emotional it's the realization that we've finally started on the baby making journey - 6 years of consultations at various places and we've finally got here - waiting on phone call now to find out what happens next  x


Just seen this! Yay for 3 cycles! Awe you must be so happy right now xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey dingle! how are you xxx


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Hey dingle! how are you xxx


Stacey! I'm all good...I was very depressed yesterday and felt really 'stuck' in all of this...but today have woken up with a different attitude...when my AF is meant to show up...it will!

How are you? :-DDDD

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Af still not turned up  
Glad ur feeling more positiive I have good and bad days its this rollercoaster of a ride.
It will all be worth it in the end  
Im good thanks


----------



## dingle123

I need to remind myself that EVERYONE is waiting...be it for their AF, or their consultation date, or the 2ww or being matched up...I just feel a bit like I am being left behind...wish I'd started this a couple of years ago now! Bwah.

Almost home time!  Well.  Kinda!   

Glad you're doing well!


----------



## staceyemma

this is the waiting room!  
Im off home now! woo hoo Im starving xx
Hope u have a great evening hun xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey-Honey if on short protocol no DR but usually DR can take up to 6 weeks first this is only my clinic you may be different pill 1-7 days then introduce nasal spray day 21 is baseline to check DR and then if ok start stimm injections you stimm until you have mature follies then take ovitrelle to trigger maturity of eggs and then 36 hours later EC then 2-5days et and then 2ww you test!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Tam its all head pickling!!  
xxx


----------



## dingle123

Happy Thursday ladies!  

How are we all doing?  I had a exceptionally vivid dream last night I gave birth to a little girl...but had to return to work so put her in nursery...and then someone stole her!  NO idea where that came from but it was so, so real!

Hope everyone has a good day! Laura xx


----------



## staceyemma

Dingle   dreams feel so real soemtimes don't they.
Ive had ababy dream, my baby was a boy hI was only pregannt 2 days   and you could feel and see the shape of his body through my belly I had no big bump just a baby shaped belly


----------



## dingle123

Heehee  

Lets hope our dreams become realities!


----------



## staceyemma

They will hun Im sure  
Two of my FF buddies have got their BFP today


----------



## MrsMiller

dingle123 said:


> *waves*
> 
> How are you doing Caroline?
> 
> My DP and I have discussed to death re how many to put back...I am really pushing for 2 but DP says 1 (she's scared to death of multiple births) - I've read around on here that clinics encourage you to go for 1 if you're under 40 but it IS your choice and you can have the final say xx


Hi *Dingle* - I'm good thanks, just can't wait to start 
I'm still keen on 2 but read that one at a time website which freaked me out a bit.....oh well, guess I need to really think about it and go with what I feel is best. I think perhaps if I get to blastocyst stage then I may only put back one, but if not then perhaps two is a better option...

Dreams like that really do feel real - I had a similar one after my son was born - I woke up in hysterics!

*Stacey * - That's great news about your FF friends - it really boosts positivity when you see success stories 

Thank god its Thurs - only one day of work left 

Hope everyone is having a good day!

Caroline x


----------



## staceyemma

Yay Im glad its Thursday too! 
I notice u start down regging soon Mrs Miller woohoo!


----------



## MrsMiller

I know!! It's sad but I'm so excited, keep ketting butterflies etc. 
Really can't wait - I'm counting days now....only 13 to go


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> They will hun Im sure
> Two of my FF buddies have got their BFP today


Awe how lovely!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

MrsMiller said:


> I know!! It's sad but I'm so excited, keep ketting butterflies etc.
> Really can't wait - I'm counting days now....only 13 to go


13 days will whizz by! :-DDD


----------



## dingle123

*ITS HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE *


----------



## staceyemma

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## dingle123

Should have known after my emotional meltdown on Valentines plus I went really dizzy twice today.

SO HAPPY!


----------



## dingle123

Best cancel my hair appointment for tomorrow as it looks like we'll be heading back into London for bloods tomorrow


----------



## staceyemma

Oh yeah baby   ha ha funny the little things we all get excited over  
Have u phoned the clinic?


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Oh yeah baby  ha ha funny the little things we all get excited over
> Have u phoned the clinic?


I have never been so excited to get my period in my life hahahahahah! Going to call them now xx


----------



## dingle123

All booked in for tomorrow morning....and they reconfirmed my scan/appointment with the Dr and also counselling on the 12th March.

Hooray hooray


----------



## staceyemma

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   bet u r pleased!!!


----------



## HJones0809

dingle123 said:


> All booked in for tomorrow morning....and they reconfirmed my scan/appointment with the Dr and also counselling on the 12th March.
> 
> Hooray hooray


horrrrrraaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!! so pleased for you!! xxxx


----------



## Joanna1981

Yay - I've just seen this! Fantastic news


----------



## MrsMiller

dingle123 said:


> All booked in for tomorrow morning....and they reconfirmed my scan/appointment with the Dr and also counselling on the 12th March.
> 
> Hooray hooray


Yay for you Dingle!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle- congrats

Received paperwork today so all feels real just need to fill in questionnaire and send back before consultation and then should be matched yippeeee!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

thats fab Tam! I bet u r so excited now!
I cant wait o hopefully hear back news next week re whether I can start on next af which is 6th/7th March!  I have this one last month of TTC naturally thank god! I hate seeing the BFN every month!
xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey- I can get pregnant easily its keeping baby thats the issue so we use protection and this way is less difficult emotionally yes i cant wait hope you hear soon


----------



## nichub

Dingle I'm so pleased for you

I've had difficulty keeping up with everyone this week because I've been working nights and because it's become quite a busy thread now  

I'm still bloody waiting for af! My recipient is down regged and waiting for me! I hope I don't keep her waiting too long I'm now on day 38 of my cycle!!!

Hi to all of you lovely ladies

Nic
Xx


----------



## dingle123

Morning all!

Nic - AF vibes or for you!!!!! 

Tam - hooray for paperwork - I would be super excited to be at that point!!

Stacey - how are you lady?

Hope vey one else is doing well - yay for the weekend!


----------



## galprincess

Nic- Lots of AF vibes honey

Dingle-Im chuffed to bits except some of the forms wrong ones and a few missing so have contacted them and the correct ones are now in the post

Stacey-Fingers crossed on starting next month!!!!

Love and Dust


----------



## HJones0809

staceyemma said:


> thats fab Tam! I bet u r so excited now!
> I cant wait o hopefully hear back news next week re whether I can start on next af which is 6th/7th March! I have this one last month of TTC naturally thank god! I hate seeing the BFN every month!
> xx


Any more news Stacey? im still waiting for a phone call to say if they've found me a match


----------



## galprincess

Stacey-Hope you get news soon

Hjones-Hope you hear soon too about being matched

AFM-I have done all paperwork including the green form where you write personal stuff to potential children from our eggs and i find it emotional but in a good way and have sent off my profile for matching so fingers crossed i turn up to consultation in April and have a recipient waiting!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hannah I'm waiting to go in for planning appt it took them 3 weeks to find me a match.... I know the feeling of waiting around hun.. I just wanna get going now xxx
Pm me if u ever need a chat 
Great news tam I'm sure a recipient will be waitin for u  xx

Oh nic I hope ur Af hurries up for u it's always the way isn't it  
Dingle I hope ur ok honey! Bet ur getting excited now!!


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi Ladies

Stacey - Hope you're keeping sane waiting to hear - It is so hard waiting....fingers crossed you'll hear back about starting soon    

Hannah - My clinic took 4 weeks to match me so hopefully you won't have too long to wait  

Dingle - How did your appointment go on Friday - that's such great news about re-booking scans - Yay!  

Nic - Any sign of AF?

Tam - Bet you're feeling good now you've completed and sent off forms   I've still not done the messages and am struggling hugely. I've written a whole page for the personal description section but I can't seem to stop it being factual and like a CV!!
Plus I'm not sure what to put in the goodwill message section which isn't already in the personal description?? At the moment both sections read the same except the goodwill bit has the personal message to the donor about how much they were wanted and how pleased I am to be able to help - does this sound right? Am struggling with it TBH  

Hope you've all had a good weekend - shame it's Monday tomorrow

Caroline x


----------



## nichub

Hey Caroline, no af yet but it will be here either tonight or tomorrow I can feel it, I really struggled doing my form too, it's so hard to describe your own personality and DH was bloody useless he just said 'yeah sounds alright' typical bloke!! I just kept it short and sweet in the end

Hi to all you other ladies are ok 

Nic
Xx


----------



## dingle123

Morning all,

Have some of my blood results back -

FSH is 4.1 and LH is 3.4.

No idea what it means (haha) so will be spending this morning reading around to find out!  AMH is not back yet so will call in a few days.

Hope everyone is well and had a good weekend?


xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi Dingle

Those results sound great to me!!!   Wish my FSH was 4..... mine came back at almost 9 which although normal, is higher than I would expect for my age....

Good thanks - another week under way....all getting us closer to our start dates  

x


----------



## dingle123

AMH result back today (wow the Lister are quick!)

AMH - 38.  Is this good/bad? *anxious*

How is everyone?  Y'all very quiet!  

xx


----------



## staceyemma

thats a good AMH LEvel better than mine mines 22.5!

Ovarian Fertility Potential  pmol/L  ng/mL 
Optimal Fertility  28.6 - 48.5  4.0 - 6.8  
Satisfactory Fertility  15.7 - 28.6  2.2 - 4.0  
Low Fertility  2.2 - 15.7  0.3 - 2.2  
Very Low / undetectable  0.0 - 2.2  0.0 - 0.3  
High Level  > 48.5  > 6.8


----------



## MrsMiller

Dingle - As Stacey says that's a fantastic result.....my ovarian fertility potential is only satisfactory at 16!


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Mrs Miller I hope you are ok


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> thats a good AMH LEvel better than mine mines 22.5!
> 
> Ovarian Fertility Potential pmol/L ng/mL
> Optimal Fertility 28.6 - 48.5 4.0 - 6.8
> Satisfactory Fertility 15.7 - 28.6 2.2 - 4.0
> Low Fertility 2.2 - 15.7 0.3 - 2.2
> Very Low / undetectable 0.0 - 2.2 0.0 - 0.3
> High Level > 48.5 > 6.8


Aww thanks for this Stacey! xx


----------



## dingle123

MrsMiller said:


> Dingle - As Stacey says that's a fantastic result.....my ovarian fertility potential is only satisfactory at 16!


Phew, thanks Caroline xx


----------



## dingle123

Stacey - any news on when you can start?

Caroline - counting down till the 29th?


----------



## staceyemma

Still waiting starting to get really fed up now


----------



## dingle123

I can imagine...it really is being dragged out for you.  I hope you get the all important go ahead call VERY soon.  Have you called them recently? xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle-those levels are near on perfect 

Stacey-not too much longer for you maybe call friday if not heard anything

Mrs Miller-im sure you will do perfectly try not to read too much into figures

AFM-been matched just got to wait for 2nd April to be told when i can start


----------



## nichub

Woooo hoooooo af is here, start jabs on Thursday I was starting to think it was never going to arrive!! 

Hi to all

Nic
Xx


----------



## dingle123

Hooray hooray


----------



## galprincess

Nic

Yippppppppppppeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck Thursday


----------



## MrsMiller

Dingle - Definately counting down!!!   Got my appointment at the clinic tomorrow then just 7 days to go - Woo-hoo!!

Stacey - I'm good thanks, looking forward to my appointment tomorrow and had a good acupuncture session last night. How are you coping? I know how rough the waiting is...i'm sure you will hear soon   - I would definately contact them Friday if you've not heard (I called my clinic every Friday to check to make sure they hadn't forgotten me) 

Tam - thanks for the reassurance, it's hard having never been through it before to know whether that will make a difference to how I respond to treatment, my biggest worry is not having enough eggs collected....I just keep trying to focus on the positives that I've carried a child before and that at 30 I'm still relatively young   
That's great news about being matched!!   

Nic - Yay for AF!! Lucky you, we will be cycling about a week apart  

Hannah - Any news on being matched?

Hugs to all   x


----------



## galprincess

MrsMiller-I was 24 during last egg share and was at risk of not producing enough eggs one of the nurses was so awful i really thought id be thrown off the scheme i ended up with 13 follies and 10 eggs so really try not to worry they will do all they can to get you to produce the eggs lots of protein and water and other than that just relaxation i wish you so much luck.

On my goodwill message i wrote a bit about the sorts of things that make me laugh, any accidents i had and what i was like growing up very sporty and what hobbies i have anything genetic that they may have is important i thought about if i didnt know my mum(i dont see myself as their mum but it helped me with things o write) what would i want to know you want to know if she is caring kind what makes her laugh fav music films is she out going or shy eye colour hair colour build anything that could connect you i finished off with - I hope you are reading this with your parents and that accept that my donation with the good intentions i made it with and you are happy and healthy. I also put about my reason for wanting to donate and how i understand the infertility journey and that if i could in a small way help another couple complete their family then thats a bonus. Hope this helps


----------



## dingle123

Caroline - good luck with your appointment today! xx


----------



## dingle123

Morning all

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## MrsMiller

dingle123 said:


> Caroline - good luck with your appointment today! xx


Thanks Dingle!! 

Morning everyone! xx


----------



## dingle123

MrsMiller said:


> my biggest worry is not having enough eggs collected


I would feel the same..my plan if I don't have enough collected is to donate them all first time around. (Love how I am making the assumption I will be accepted on the egg sharing plan!)

My other concern is if I have a very large amount of eggs collected - what to do with the the others if they are all viable. Have been discussing @ length with my partner....I am not keen on spending tons of ££ to freeze them....we don't plan to have more than one child so I would probably dontate them..its such a lot to take in and consider huh? xx


----------



## dingle123

Hjones0809 said:


> im still waiting for a phone call to say if they've found me a match


Any news Hjones? xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle- We kept ours for 1 year as free to keep frozen 1 year then donated for research you will be accepted and it will all go fine!!!!

Caroline-Good luck hun


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi all

Just got back from appointment - clinic has got me to start suprecur injections on Thurs 1st March!! Woo-hoo  
Was good appointment, did all the forms and we have selected for any leftover eggs / embryos we aren't using to go for research / training etc. 
We also discussed and agreed that if not enough eggs we will donate all 1st time and cycle again for ourselves. 

The clinic has said that if my embyros reach blastocyst stage I can only have one put back on first cycle, but if only 2-3 day embryos then I can have two put back. I am happy with this too  

they've also provisionally booked my scans and said that EC is looking to be around 29th March. 
I've now got a big bag of syringes and needles to take home - can't wait to start next week   

Dingle - I'm sure you will get accepted as egg sharer....your test results all sound excellent!!  

How's everyone else doing today?

Caroline xx


----------



## galprincess

Caroline- Wow that was 1 great appointment it must feel very real i cant believe this time next week you will be almost starting eeks!!!! Good luck with everything im hoping on April 2nd thats how my appointment goes


----------



## dingle123

MrsMiller said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just got back from appointment - clinic has got me to start suprecur injections on Thurs 1st March!! Woo-hoo
> Was good appointment, did all the forms and we have selected for any leftover eggs / embryos we aren't using to go for research / training etc.
> We also discussed and agreed that if not enough eggs we will donate all 1st time and cycle again for ourselves.
> 
> The clinic has said that if my embyros reach blastocyst stage I can only have one put back on first cycle, but if only 2-3 day embryos then I can have two put back. I am happy with this too
> 
> they've also provisionally booked my scans and said that EC is looking to be around 29th March.
> I've now got a big bag of syringes and needles to take home - can't wait to start next week
> 
> Dingle - I'm sure you will get accepted as egg sharer....your test results all sound excellent!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?
> 
> Caroline xx


Aahahahah this is all so exciting for you! You must really feel like you're on your way now!!!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle-Have all your test results come back yet? 

Stacey-Have you got dates yet honey?

I feel like im in limbo but im putting my time to good use started diet and upped vits and gym and started acupuncture so its all good!!!! I just need to get rid of stress at work lol


----------



## HJones0809

MrsMiller said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just got back from appointment - clinic has got me to start suprecur injections on Thurs 1st March!! Woo-hoo
> Was good appointment, did all the forms and we have selected for any leftover eggs / embryos we aren't using to go for research / training etc.
> We also discussed and agreed that if not enough eggs we will donate all 1st time and cycle again for ourselves.
> 
> The clinic has said that if my embyros reach blastocyst stage I can only have one put back on first cycle, but if only 2-3 day embryos then I can have two put back. I am happy with this too
> 
> they've also provisionally booked my scans and said that EC is looking to be around 29th March.
> I've now got a big bag of syringes and needles to take home - can't wait to start next week
> 
> Dingle - I'm sure you will get accepted as egg sharer....your test results all sound excellent!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?
> 
> Caroline xx


Fantastic news!! must be great to have a clear plan ahead of you 

Nic - good luck for tomorrow!

Dingle - I emailed yesterday to ask if there was any news and had a reply back to say I have been provisionally matched up just waiting to hear back from recipient and will hopefully have news for me by the end of the week - not getting my hopes up yet tho! poor Stacey is still waiting on news and we are at the same clinic... where are these recipients hiding!  fingers crossed we'll have some news by Friday - Ive already decided ill be on the phone if Ive not heard anything by Friday afternoon 

Sorry If i haven't replied directly to you all but wishing you all love, hugs and best wishes xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hjones- Fingers crossed you hear by tomorrow Stacey problem is her recipient is NHS funded so that does add time on you would think that they would oversee problems like tthis but they dont 

Congrats on everyone starting 

AFM-Yup still waiting lol i knew i should have asked for March 2nd April seems so long away


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Tam I'm still in limbo too   I hope you're ok and keeping sane  
How long does it flippin take to get back confirmation of funding  

Hannah as I said before I feel ur frustration, I too will be phoning on Friday if I haven't heard anything  

Hey Nic hope its all going well for you 


WOo Caroline great news about dates!!!!!!!!  

Hey dingle no doubt you will be accepted hun bet u cant wait now!!!

Love to you all xx


----------



## dingle123

Hang in there Stacey....I realise it must be so, so frustrating but the good news is you _have_ been accepted, you _have_ been matched...you've got a lot of the ground work done.


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle- We kept ours for 1 year as free to keep frozen 1 year then donated for research you will be accepted and it will all go fine!!!!
> 
> Caroline-Good luck hun


Didn't realise some clinics let you freeze for a year for free...so many questions to ask next month...need to start writing my list!


----------



## dingle123

Hjones0809 said:


> Ive already decided ill be on the phone if Ive not heard anything by Friday afternoon


Too bloody right...if I am lucky enough to be accepted I know I am going to be a nightmare patient calling all the time! They told me on Friday when I had the blood tests done that the results would be back between 3-5 working days...and I er, called at 9am Monday! Let us know what they say when you call tomorrow pmxxx


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Hjones- Fingers crossed you hear by tomorrow Stacey problem is her recipient is NHS funded so that does add time on you would think that they would oversee problems like tthis but they dont
> 
> Congrats on everyone starting
> 
> AFM-Yup still waiting lol i knew i should have asked for March 2nd April seems so long away


Thinking of you waiting patiently! xx


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle-Have all your test results come back yet?


Yeppers...all good...(apparently) FSH 4.1, LH 3.1 and AMH 38..so I am quite pleased! xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle- thats fab honey yes they all look perfect so what you waiting on now?


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle- thats fab honey yes they all look perfect so what you waiting on now?


Appointment/scan/counselling. Was supposed to do it all mid Feb but my AF was late of course...so next slot (apparently its a half day thing) is mid March...just a few weeks away! Xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle -thats fab i have my consultation at 11am and counselling 1pm on 2nd april so at least that gets everything out the way!!!! not too much waiting left i have some busy weeks ahead and my birthday weekend so will fly by


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle -thats fab i have my consultation at 11am and counselling 1pm on 2nd april so at least that gets everything out the way!!!! not too much waiting left i have some busy weeks ahead and my birthday weekend so will fly by


Agree - good to have it all on the same day! Good to be busy huh? I personally can't believe its almost March...wasn't it just Christmas?! Our appointments will be here before we know it :-DDDD


----------



## galprincess

Dingle- Yeah very true and im loving the sunshine it means i can get out and play with the boys !!!


----------



## nichub

Hey ladies I am officially jabbing again who's next to start then?? I've got my first scan on Wednesday to see how they are all growing (hopefully will have lots) and thankfully only got 2 weeks before egg collection all being well

How's everyone else?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Happy Friday everyone  

Nic - Yay for starting! I'm starting next Thursday (5 days and counting!) - although have to get another sharps bin as the one the clinic gave me had only just been brought inside from the car and before I even got a chance to tell DS not to touch he closed the lid permanently whilst I wasn't looking!! Little monkey!!
That's quick! scan next week and EC in 2 weeks!! Fingers crossed for lots of big follies at your scan  

Dingle, Tam - I'm sure your appointments will be here in no time - I definately think time goes quicker once you have dates to work towards...

Hannah, Stacey - Any news for either of you? Are you going to call the clinics today?

AFM, had a meet-up with some local FF ladies last night which was really good, was out til almost midnight though which is late for me at the moment!!!  Feeling a bit sleepy today.

Caroline xx


----------



## nichub

Caroline you can open them you know you just need a screw driver and a bit of force, and it will go back together as normal, I locked mine a few times on my last cycle, you would think I would know better wouldn't you doing the job I do!! Ha 

Only 5 more days for you then how exciting!

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Caroline- oh no lol my Ds did that last time screwdriver easily sorted i think your right now i have a date its flying by and also busy weekends are helping good luck honey!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Stacey,
hoping to hear this week. Will let you know asap. You can come and sign consents 
and do treatment planning
with kind regards

Latest reply from the clinic... my af is due next Tuesday  Looks like its gonna be my next cycle I start the way things are going


----------



## MrsMiller

Morning Ladies

Stacey - That's good that you've got a reply and can do the consents and treatment planning - it's another step closer  
Try not to worry if it is your next cycle, as if you are doing long protocol you'll start on day 21 of your next cycle so only 4 weeks away - it'll fly by!!!  

Nic - How you feeling now you're well into jabbing? Fingers crossed for your scan on Weds  

Tam - How are you - did you have a good weekend?

Dingle - Not long to go til your appointment now - did you have a good weekend?

Hannah - Did you hear anything from your clinic last week?

AFM, good busy weekend which flew by! Only 2 days to go so very excited. Had a go with screwdriver at opening sharps bin but no joy - the clinic said just to use a tupperware tub to put them in until I go for scan in 2 weeks. 

Caroline xx


----------



## dingle123

Hello lovely ladies, how are we all?

Caroline - is it really 2 days? That's gone quickly - not for you I am sure hahah!

Stacey and Hannah....any updates/news? S - like Caroline said you are another step closer for with the consent forms etc...but I realise its still just as frustrating.

Nic - how are the jabs going? Let us know re scan Wed! xxx

Tam - how are you...did you enjoy the sunshine this weekend?

Laura update:

We received a nasty shock Thursday night - my Father <well Step Father, but he is the only Father I have ever known and who raised me from the age of 8> has terminal cancer. We are all a little blown away....esp my Mum - my real Dad died in an accident years ago...the anniversary of his death was Friday so the timing quite franky was shocking. We had expected the consultant to confirm they could remove the cancerous mass and they basically said there was no point as the cancer has spread to his liver, stomach and lymph nodes. At best he has 12 months, at worst 2. It hasn't really sunk in if I am honest...I spent the weekend catching up with them and then going on lots of long walks in the sunshine with the Wife. Had the most vivid dream last night that we adopted a two year little boy...when I woke up this morning I felt utterly depressed...like he had been taken away from me - and no, I hadn't eaten any cheese before bed! Work is horrid and very busy but hopefully time will zip by and I can try and focus on something a little more positive. Sorry for the doom and gloom xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle-OMG huge hugs you poor love thinking of you all at this traumatic time 

Caroline-Had fab weekend lots of sun, cake n wine before i have to be good

Hope everyone has a happy week!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Oh dingle   Im so sorry

I too have a step father who has brought me up since I was 7 and I look at him as my 'real father'
xxxxxxxxxxx I hope your mum is ok take care of each other xxxx


I had a dream last night night that I got my bfp.... gutted when I woke up  
Im feelin pretty down today too xxx


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Tam xx

and Stacey - big hugs to you too - what an emotional journey this is for us all xx


----------



## staceyemma

We're all here for you  
xxx


----------



## nichub

Hey girls,

Caroline stimms going ok thanks, can feel some twinges and I've been crying about 3 times a day lol poor dh!!!  Only 2 more days for you how exciting


Has anyone heard any more about their cycles yet??

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub

Oh god diggle I posted before I saw your message I'm so sorry, that's awful news my thoughts are with you and your family

Stacey keep your chin up hun hope your ok and were all here for a chat if you want to off load


Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Nic just feeling like it's never going to happen...didn't quite realise how long this egg share can take xx


----------



## galprincess

News? i wont get any news until consultation which is 5 weeks exactly away not that im counting days


----------



## nichub

It does take a long time but when you get started it will be really quick what is it your waiting for?? Blood results??

Galprincess 5 weeks will fly by

Well I got totally confused with my dates today I thought my scan was tomorrow!! It's on bloody Wednesday, I know you lot knew that because you posted about it being Wednesday lol!!! It must be the hormones that I'm pumping into myself! Ha ha

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Treatment planning appointment next Wednesday at 12.00
Oh yeah baby!
Af is due on Tuesday or Wednesday Im hoping it comes that Wednesday or later please be one day or more late as you usually are af then hopefully I can start the pill and get going this cycle  
will they have the pill there already at the clinic anyone know? xxx


----------



## nichub

That's great news I'm really pleased for you

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

thansk Nic Im so excited noweeee!!!  

Do you know Nic if they'll already have the pill there?


----------



## nichub

Im not sure hun I've never done a cycle where I've been on the pill but they can give you a script there and then so you can get it from the pharmacy straight away, are you doing long or short?

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm not sure xxx  
I suppose I could get them that day anyway?

Thanks Nic xxx How are you doing?xx


----------



## nichub

I'm ok my abdo is a bit tender, I can't only think of that as a positive thing though I'm hoping it means I have loads of follies! I'm so desperate to get more than 8 eggs this time last time I gave the first lot away as I only got 6 then the next batch that were all for me were quite poor quality but I think this was because this was all in 2 months! 

So heres hoping for lots of follies tomorrow and to you getting started on your cycle!! Woo hoo!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey- yes they have it in their pharmacy or can give you a script for you to get it!!!! it wont matter you start on cd 21 so they might let you start on day 21 of this cycle

Nic-good signs its working everything crossed for you


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Tam is that when I'd start the birth control pill? Day 21? what pill is it? xxx


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi ladies

Dingle - So sorry to hear about your father...my thoughts are with you during this heartaching time    

Stacey - That's great you've got a date for your treatment appointment   I think the clinic will give you the pill so they are controlling what meds you are on. They had my suprecur ready and waiting when I went to my appointment so it's probably much the same for getting the pill  - or as Tam says they'll give you a prescription for it. 
I think it is usually a combined pill like microgynon 30 that they give you but I'm not sure what date you start it on as I didn't use the pill coz of migraines. 

Nic - I'm also hoping you've got loads of follies tomorrow at your scan  

Tam - Sounds like you had a great weekend! I'm sure the 5 weeks will go by nice and quick for you  

Hannah - any news? 

AFM, had a lovely acupuncture session last night which should help me be nice and relaxed for first jabs on Thurs  
Just reading through loads of books at the moment, I've got a Zita West one, a Marilyn Glenville one and Emma Cannon - trying to pull together some kind of healthy meal plans for when I start to make sure I eat everything I need to and get enough protein - some of the info they give differs from another's which is a little confusing....  

Hope everyone is good... 

Caroline xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mrs Miller..you start D/R tomorrow how exciting  

Would you agree that you put on weight through tx?

xxx


----------



## MrsMiller

Almost tomorrow, I start Thurs morning so discounting today only one day to go Woo-hoo!!! I thought I was starting day 21 but I'm starting day 22 as my cycles are 29 days...
As this is my first cycle I don't know about weight gain - I hope I don't put any on but I've heard other people say they did, or at least look like they did during stimms!!


----------



## staceyemma

how exciting Mrs Miller- are you nervous? xxxxxx
Im hoping my clinic give me some dates to go with at the planning appt xxx


----------



## MrsMiller

I am a little nervous, but more excited and positive really.... I just feel that once I start tx time will really fly and I'm keeping positive about my chances but also realistic in that DH and I are both prepared that it may not work 1st time (or subsequent times) but that we'll cross that bridge if it happens. I'm fairly confident about the injections, as I'm not squeamish or anything just hopeful that I don't get any   side-effects  

I'm sure they'll be able to give you some dates as they must know the recipients cycle dates now, at my planning appointment they booked scans and gave start dates etc. Have your clinic said they'll be showing you the injections etc? xx


----------



## staceyemma

Yes they said I'll be shown how to do the injections, sign paperwork etc...
xxx

I hope it works first time for you xx


----------



## MrsMiller

That's great! I'm sure they'll be able to give you some dates then  

Thanks Stacey - me too   xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey-All clinics are different i started pill on day 21 its just to control and sync cycles think you can start any day

Caroline-How exciting i start acu next month good luck for thursday honey how exciting and its 4weeks 6 days yippeeee!!!!! got busy weeks etc so will fly by

Our lovely parents are paying for this cycle so no pressure!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Tam so hopefully won't matter what day of cycle I am?
I am due on the day of my appt!  
xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi again ladies - I've been a bit quiet on here but i have been following all your stories and it's nice to see that everyone's treatment is progressing.... slowly, but progressing!!!  The waiting is a killer isn't it?

AFM - The clinic now have everything they need from me and hubby and the matching has started! YAY! I've been told to expect a call in the next few days, which will be the nurse going through everything with me. I asked roughly how long does the matching take and they said that hopefully within 2 weeks! WOW. I'm excited I'm finally getting going again. Although it's not really sunk in yet and so it still feels months away.  It's my Birthday on Thursday and this is the best present ever! YAY

I'm one very happy bunny!


----------



## galprincess

Joanne-Thats fab im hoping my clinic are that quick then i can start may keep us updated very exciting its my birthday 8th march shame i cant start then but if start in may think i will be due around march 2013 so could have birthday baby


----------



## HJones0809

Stacey -HOOORRRAAAYYYY at last you have a date! so happy for you  hope this has got you more positive  

Dingle - I'm so sorry to hear such sad news about your Dad xx

Nic - Good luck for today! Positive thoughts coming your way for lots of follies  

Tam - 5 weeks will soon be here  

Caroline - Only one more sleep!!!! How many sessions of acupuncture have you had? 

AFM I'm still waiting! - I sent an email on Monday asking if they have heard from recipient and had the short reply of "hopefully this week" - Ive really gone off the word "hopefully" its like when your a child and your mum says "we'll see" when you ask for something!  
I just wonder if the recipient thinks its me holding her up.... all very frustrating! be great if I could also get my planning appointment next week as AF due next Friday - it was two weeks yesterday that hubby had Pesa, I thought they would have been in contact sooner  

Anyway better shift myself and get ready for work!

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## galprincess

Hjones- words they will say that you wont like "soon" "probably" "i think so" "call you tomorrow" all equals to more waiting It will definitely be within 2 weeks would be a sentence we would all love to hear but they dont do those!!!!!

I have 4 weeks 5 days until consultation yippeeee now under 5 weeks seems not long at all!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hannah- happy  to have appointment but not in time for my af my af is due that day.... They originally offered me an appointment on 14th March! Keep on at them  

big hugs xxxx


----------



## nichub

Hi ladies, just a quick update, went for scan there looks to be about 6 follicles that are a good size, 11 th
That are measurable and loads of little ones that still have time to grow so I'm quite happy with that, I'm having another scan Friday then ec either mon or wed

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic Fabulous honey!!!!! well done you are cooking up some fab eggs


----------



## HJones0809

nichub said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick update, went for scan there looks to be about 6 follicles that are a good size, 11 th
> That are measurable and loads of little ones that still have time to grow so I'm quite happy with that, I'm having another scan Friday then ec either mon or wed
> 
> Nic
> Xx


Brilliant news!! so pleased for you xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Hannah how are you


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Stacey I'm totally fed up really down about everything. My hubby just rang me in work and said he's just rung clinic! Pmsl he was told I've been matched to two but neither have been back in touch  
Anyway he's got me an appointment to plan treatment on 14th March - first available appointment apprently - that means I'm not going to start til April doesn't it  which is no good for me as family holiday booked for 18th May for Parents birthday so will probably have to put it off   

I really don't think I'm ever going to get there the excitement I felt two weeks ago has gone - I wish I was never told that my eggs could be frozen so didn't have to match me then perhaps I wouldn't be so low  

Sorry for the moaning!!xx


----------



## dingle123

Morning lovelies! 

*Joanna * - Happy Birthday for today! Fingers crossed you get matched quickly and that all important phonecall comes through for you xx

*Nic* - yay for the 6 follies! You must be pleased. Let us know how the scan goes tomorrow xx

*Hannah * - sorry you have yet to be matched - don't understand why it takes people so long to come back to the clinic...whether I was donating or receiving eggs I'd be full steam ahead?! What have the clinic said re chasing them/trying to match you with someone else?

*Tam * - hanging in there? How fantastic would it be to have a birthday baby? Seems a few people here are having their birthdays - how will you celebrate on the 8th?

*Mrs Miller * - hope you are ok? xxx

*Stacey * - any news/updates?

Nothing to report this side egg sharing wise - just waiting for the appointment a week on Monday @ the Lister. I quit (!) my job yesterday for various reasons - am on a two week notice period which means finishing up Wed 14th but they have agreed I can finish next Friday. No point taking the following Monday off as holiday to attend the appointment and then return for just two days...

Had a phone call at 5am this morning from my Mother in Law in Arizona (married to an American) - she has been advised by her doctor to return to the UK for chemo as she also has cancer. I honestly don't know what is going on at the moment - everything seems pretty dire right now...but quitting my job has helped ease stress levels for sure... I have one horrible long day tomorrow from 7-7 (I work in Finance so its year end crap) and again Mon-Wed - the good thing is work has kindly put me (and my DP yay!) up in a hotel in London for 3 nights so I don't have to get up @ 4am in order to be in work mega early. So I am looking forward to checking in Sunday and going on some long walks with the Wife and try and think about good things....

Lots of you love to you all, Laura xxx


----------



## nichub

Dingle I'm so sorry about your MIL  xx

Hannah hope you get sorted very soon, the waiting is awful!!

Thanks for the kind messages girls

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub

Hey lovely ladies 

Just been for scan and I've got about 20 juicy follies, I'm so pleased

Having ec either tomorrow or Monday

Nic
Xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi everyone

Sorry, been so busy - not had a chance to do personals until now....

Nic - That's fab news about your scan!! 20 follies is what I am hoping for!!!  

Dingle - You really are having a terrible time at the mo. I'm so sorry to hear abour your mother-in-law. Take care of yourself and your wife and try to relax at the hotel      

Hannah - I know exactly how it feels waiting to be matched - it took my recipient 3 weeks to contact the clinic to accept the match (I was getting really annoyed as to why it was taking so long as if it were me I would be waiting for the phone ready to say yes straight away!!) but it turned out that she was away with work for a week then her father died so it makes you realise you never know what is going on in other peoples lives....I'm sure if they are on the waiting list the match will be confirmed soon for you  
Unfortunately IF involves masses of patience (something I have always said I have none of!!) But you just have to think of the end goal for which it is certainly worth it in the end!!!
RE: your question about acupuncture, I've had 5 sessions (one a week) and then once I start scans and stimming my acupuncture lady will book me in for more frequent sessions leading up to sessions on days of EC and ET. I have found it really relaxing so that has to be a positive!  

Stacey - How are you feeling now - better since you have a date to look forward to?

Tam - So many birthdays at the mo, it's my DH birthday tomorrow and his brothers in 2 weeks and my friends sons birthday on 7th March!! Have you got any plans for how you are celebrating your birthday?

Joanna - That's great news that your clinic said you should be matched in 2 weeks!!   for Thursday (sorry it's belated) - did you have a good day?

AFM, I started jabbing yesterday!!! Did my very first injection at 7pm last night with the support of my DH and DS (he was very keen so see the needle go in - strange boy   )
It took me ages to get the right amount in the syringe and get all the bubbles out (think more because I was a bit nervous and triple checking everything) The needle felt sharp as I first started to push it in and at that point I was worried it would really hurt but as soon as it broke the surface it went in really easy and painlessly  
It was a little red and itchy afterwards but today I can't even see where I put it in. I thought my head was a little fuzzy last night but I could be imaging that, and I haven't really felt anything else yet but maybe I will once i've had a few more days of it....
Now I'm just really trying to make sure I drink my 2litres a day to ward off any headaches.
Got a family meal tonight for DH birthday then we are off to Camden tomorrow to get DH a new leather jacket for his present (and so he can have his favourite takeaway food from Camden Market - although I'd rather we had dim sum in Gilgamesh!! (Amazing panasian restaurant in Camden))

Hope everyone else is good and Hapy Friday!!  

Caroline xx


----------



## nichub

Yey Caroline I'm really pleased you have started, if you do your jab really quickly it will hurt less, the part of your skin that has the nerve endings in is right near the surface of the skin so if you jab quickly it doesn't hurt as much

I'm really pleased you have started though, are you doing the long protocol?? Was it buseralin you were injecting??

Nic
Xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Thanks Nic   - Yeah, DH said I was doing it too slow but was just a little cautious to be honest - will try to jab it in quicker today  

Yes, I'm on long protocol and I think it is Buserelin (I'm on 0.5ml Suprecur) - fingers crossed for few side effects  

x


----------



## nichub

Yeah I had what looked like a hive after using buseralin, a bit itchy too!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## dingle123

nichub said:


> Hey lovely ladies
> 
> Just been for scan and I've got about 20 juicy follies, I'm so pleased
> 
> Having ec either tomorrow or Monday
> 
> Nic
> Xx


Oooohhh!!!! So pleased for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nichub

Thanks dingle how you doing? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle- sorry about MIL hope you are both ok

Nic-well done thats fab honey i had 13 on first cycle hoping for few more this cycle

Caroline-Congrats on starting honey yes straight and fast helps if you pinch bit of fat losely too dont use alcohol wipes they sting wipe area with warm water!!!

Hannah-Hope you get matched soon

Stacey-Hope you doing ok honey

AFM-Birthday plans are friday my mum and dad babysitting me and dp going cinema and dinner then im off out for night with the laydees!!! will be wild night in london


----------



## nichub

Hey girls hope your all having a lovely weekend and it's not raining for you like it is for me in sunny Manchester!! Just had the call from the clinic to tell me I'm having egg collection on Monday at 10 so after my trigger shot at 10 tonight I can enjoy a jab free day tomorrow (whilst doing a 12 hour shift!) 
Woo hoo!! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## dingle123

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Nic!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend?  One week tomorrow till we go back to the lister to find out whether we can egg share!  

Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi everyone hope ur all ok 
Looks like I'll be commencing the pill this cycle my period is due weds 7th
Looks like things are finally moving along xx

Dingle wow 1 week! Bet ur excited Hun I
hope things get moving quickly for u Hun xx

Tam- I'm good thanks isn't long for u now is it either!

Nic- I hope ur egg collection goes well and I have my fingers and toes crossed for you.xxx

Hannah- have you got any news? 

Caroline I'm so excited for you Hun xx


You're all such a lovely bunch of ladies


----------



## HJones0809

Hi All!

So excited for you all! things are finally starting to happen  

Stacey - I have a 10.30 app on 14th March for treatment planning  its probably the appointment they first offered you!   I have still heard nothing about the recipients (apparently I have been matched with two - does that mean the eggs will be split between three of us?! or it may be a case of who contacts first! - My AF is due next Friday the 9th - it always arrives on the date its due but im hoping it will stay away until after my appointment!! do you know if I can start on the contraceptive pill even if its not on the first day of period? - I want to know ALL about your appointment on Wednesday! as we are at the same clinic it'll be good to hear what to expect! 

Dingle - 1 week will soon fly im sure they will give you good news that you can egg share xx

Nic - hope your resting! Good luck for tomorrow sending you good thoughts and keeping everything crossed for you xx

Caroline - hope everything is going well xx

Tam - hope you've enjoyed your weekend  

 to to you all xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Hi ladies can I join you?

Im new on here. Hoping to egg share (as a donor) at MFS Manchester. I have had my amh blood test which I was told was good, had counselling session and have got a consultation and scan on Friday. If all goes well I will be having the screening blood tests on the same day and I've been told these take 5 weeks.

I have no idea when I will be able to start, has anyone got any idea? I'm so impatient and I'm hoping around may. Is this realistic? How long has it taken everyone else?

Sorry for all the questions! And thanks in advance.

xx


----------



## nichub

Hey ruby, welcome

It depends on how quickly your matched etc but I found that the screening bloods took the longest, I'm having mine in manchester but I'm at care so not quite sure how long MFS usually take

Hones - I've never heard of sharing with 2 women before I'm now resting thank you but I have just finished a 12 hour shift, I will be resting from tomorrow onwards though!!

Hi to everyone else I will report how many eggs I get tomorrow

Nic
Xx


----------



## HJones0809

nichub said:


> Hey ruby, welcome
> 
> It depends on how quickly your matched etc but I found that the screening bloods took the longest, I'm having mine in manchester but I'm at care so not quite sure how long MFS usually take
> 
> Hones - I've never heard of sharing with 2 women before I'm now resting thank you but I have just finished a 12 hour shift, I will be resting from tomorrow onwards though!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else I will report how many eggs I get tomorrow
> 
> Nic
> Xx


I'm not sure if I will be sharing with two or if they have just contacted two - I haven't actually spoken to them only through email. Will ask the question tho next Wednesday  
Good luck for today will be thinking of you xx


----------



## HJones0809

Ruby998 said:


> Hi ladies can I join you?
> 
> Im new on here. Hoping to egg share (as a donor) at MFS Manchester. I have had my amh blood test which I was told was good, had counselling session and have got a consultation and scan on Friday. If all goes well I will be having the screening blood tests on the same day and I've been told these take 5 weeks.
> 
> I have no idea when I will be able to start, has anyone got any idea? I'm so impatient and I'm hoping around may. Is this realistic? How long has it taken everyone else?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! And thanks in advance.
> 
> xx


Hi Ruby!

Welcome to our little group  ladies on here are all lovely and its good to follow and support what others are going through - the waiting is the worse!! best advice Ive had is just go with the flow - but it is really difficult if like me you like dates in your diary and an instant answer  
My bloods took a while to come back as well the longest wait was for AMH but if you've got that one out of the way the others were quite quick ( I'm having treatment in Cardiff - same clinc as StaceyEmma which is great as we can compare the answer we get from the clinic!)

Good Luck with your journey keep us posted
Hannah x


----------



## staceyemma

Ooh good luck Nic!  

Hey Hannah how are you?
period came today   typical   2 days early which means when I go in to commence pill on wednesday it'll be day 3...
So glad you can start within first 5 days.. fingers crossed I still can  

Hi Ruby welcome   It varies clinic to clinicn how long it takes to get started my bloods were done in December and Im finallymatched and hoping to start this month... saying that my clininc haven't been the best at keeping in touch   However long it takes you have us to support you through xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi again Ladies. Thank you for all the Birthday wishes I spent a lot of time eating cake! YUM.

I'm so frustrated - AHHHHH - today, after being told last week that I should be matched within 2 weeks, I had a phone call from one of the nurses at the Lister saying that there are no recipients ready!!! Huh? I thought there were waiting lists for this kind of treatment? Apparently, there are some recipients still waiting for some results from a 'monitored cycle' (not sure what that it?) and that they should be ready in about 2 weeks. The problem is, I finish this pack of pill on Thursday and then have to have a 7 day break before going back on it  again, the nurse says we both have to be on it for at least 2 weeks before treatment can start....so according to my calculations, I'll be lucky if I start before April. It's too long to wait - I'm so impatient and I'm a little miffed that treatment will probably be going on over Easter when me and hubby were going to try and treat ourselves to a little break.
Sorry for my whining I know I should be grateful that things are moving but I feel like my excited bubble has burst.

***Joanna storms off to drown her sorrows in a cup of decaf tea***


----------



## nichub

Hey ladies just a quick one, I got 13 eggs so that's 6 for me and 7 for my recipient, feel much better than I did on my last egg collection, should know more tomorrow

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thats fab Nic congrats!!!!

sorry to hear about ur delay Joanna I do understand how frustrating it is waiting about when ur ready to go   
I have my planning appt wednesday and am hoping to start the pill that day....my clinic have said I can start pill within 5 days of my period starting I'll be day 3 on wednesday...I hope they match you up soon


----------



## MrsMiller

Afternoon Ladies

Monday again.....seems to come round so quick lately!!

 *Ruby* - Welcome! Of course you can join us  
I would think that if you've already done counselling and had AMH results back you are closer to finding out anyway. I had my blood tests taken on 21st Dec and was matched by 27th Jan - my blood tests took about 4 weeks and the ones for chromosomal checks and cystic fibrosis took the longest. I started tx on 1st March so I don't think it would be unrealistic that you would start in May. I think the bit with the most waiting is when the clinic are trying to match you. My recipient couldn't be contacted for over a week and then she took another week to let the clinic know decision. 
Don't worry about being impatient - my DH says I'm the most impatient person he knows. We have a joke that my anthem should be the Queen song that goes "_I want it all, I want it all and I want it now_!" 
It does get easier and I've found all the ladies here a fantastic support 

Nic - That's great news about your eggs!! Fingers crossed for loads of fertilisation   I took the jab advice and have been sticking it in quickly which doesn't hurt at all!!!  
Random question: I thought the donor usually got the additional egg if there is an odd number?

Tam - Birthday plans sounds great!!! Hope you had a good weekend?

Stacey - AF is always arriving when not expected when you are needing it to arrive for tx / appointments - seems to be sods law!!! Bet you are getting excited about your appointment on Weds 

Hannah - Yay for having a date for your appointment!  I don't think you'll be sharing with two recipients but they have two ladies who you match with so I would guess whoever comes back to your clinic first would be your match.

Dingle - One-week today!!  Hope you are ok and had a better weekend?

Joanna - So sorry to hear about the delay - It does sometimes feel like you're constantly waiting but you will get there in the end...I've just been using my waiting time reading books and following organic healthy eating plans etc. One of the books I've got (The Baby Making Bible by Emma Cannon) talks about how to deal with waiting and she says to view it as a positive to having more time to prepare your body....I keep trying to remember that and keep positive  

AFM, Weekend was good (despite the rain in Camden) but not amused with my 3lb weight gain since starting D/R 
Really hope it is the medication as I'm not eating any different....
Also hoping that AF arrives on time, clinic have said we'll need to move my scans etc if it hasn't arrived by 12th March - according to my FF calendar it is due 11th this month so that doesn't give much leeway. Although on a positive, still don't think I've got any side-effects to the suprecur yet so hoping that continues 

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## galprincess

Hi ladies

Writing this from Princess HQ also known as bed as i have flu!!!!
I am good hoping to be better by my birthday 
Stacey-That fab news honey not long!!!
Ruby and Joanna we could be cycle buds ruby you should get matched straight away honey dont worry they will have you starting asap
AFM-I have 4 weeks until consultation so fingers crossed i start april/may and our parents are funding all this for us this time we are so lucky i should be exercising but no energy and BMI is still at 25 so im ok but hoping to increase exercise before consultation


----------



## nichub

Mrs miller, different clinics have different policies you are probably right about your clinic they may well give you the extra one

Thanks for the lovely messages ladies 

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Mrs miller I get the extra egg I here's an odd number it really is different from clinic to
Clinic xx

Fingers and ties crossed for ur eggs Nic xx

Thanks tam wow 4 weeks not long to go!!! Xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks everyone! Been reading your posts- are you all on special diets? I'm on pregnacare vitamins and I drink plenty of water but that's it. Also is anyone having accupuncture?

That's a really good number Nic, got my fingers crossed for that they all grow nicely! Was the ER painful? That's one thing that worries me, I've never been sedated or had surgery before!

xx


----------



## nichub

Ruby the sedation I had was amazing but I think all clinics use different meds, if you find out what your clinic use I can tell you how they work etc for eg midazolam is a hypnotic but also an amnesiac I had this along side other drugs but because it's an amnesiac I can't remember a bloody thing!! My anaesthetist was amazing a knew the anaesthetist that I work with!! 

I'm a bit tender now but previously this lasted only a few days

Nic
Xx


----------



## HJones0809

So pleased for you Nic!!xx


----------



## nichub

Hjones0809 said:


> So pleased for you Nic!!xx


Thanks Hun

Fingers crossed for good fertilisation
Xx


----------



## nichub

Oh my word my stomach is churning, I'm waiting for a phone call to say how many have fertilised if any and I feel physically sick, I'm so frightened that I'll have none, this and the 2ww are definitely the worst bit of treatment, I'm so frightened!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Nic - What you are feeling now is one of my biggest fears but please try to stay calm, I'm sure with the great number of eggs you've got the fertilisation rates will be good  
When did the clinic say they would contact you by today? xx


----------



## nichub

Hi hun they have just rang now, following a minor panic attack!!!!! She told me that out of my 6 eggs, 5 were mature enough for icsi and 3 of those have fertilised so it's exactly as they would expect to see, I just now have to wait until tomorrow to panic again and see how they are developing, I was more chilled the first time as I was quite oblivious to the possibility of no fertilisation until only one egg fertilised and then stopped developing after one day!!

Thank you for your reply

This is so incredibly stressful and the only ones who understand this are us!!!

Thanks again
Nic
Xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Oh my word...have to share my experience at my doctors this afternoon....

I had an appointment with the nurse as I need another pack of 'the pill' before I get matched and start my egg share.

me: hello, I need some microgynon 30 please
nurse: why?
me: well it's complicated, but I need it for my IVF egg sharing cycle
nurse: _*long pause...baffelled...*_ err... so you're having IVF?
me: yes
nurse: to get pregnant?
me: erm, yes that's the aim!
nurse: and you're getting rid of your eggs?
me: well, I'm giving half of mine away yes
nurse: but then you wont be pregnant!
me: _(trying to wrap this conversation up, before this nurse embarrasses herself anymore)_ as I say, it's complicated, but I definitely need to have the pill
nurse: but the pill stops you getting pregnant
me: yes, I realise that, but I need it at the beginning of the treatment
nurse: but then you wont produce any eggs to give away
me: _(starting to get miffed now)_ yes I will because that's what all the medication prescribed for IVF does.
nurse: oh, well I'll have to check with a doctor
me: ok
nurse:_ (returns looking a little red) _ ok...here's your prescription!

Honestly...I don't expect general nurses to know the ins and outs of specialist IVF procedures, but it does make you think where do they get their nurses from!!!


----------



## nichub

Hi girls me again, phone call from the embryologist this morning, out of my 3 embie, one has not yet divided, one is a 2 cell grade 3 and one is a 5 cell grade 2/3 she did say they vary rarely grade a cell a grade 1 so I'm fairly happy with those and I'm having them both put back, 

How is everyone

Nic
Xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Morning Ladies

*Nic* - That's good news  When will they be put back? x

*Joanna * -  Your nurse experience had me in hysterics!! I had a similar experience with a nurse a few weeks ago. It is more than a little worrying how little they understand about IVF etc.

*Ruby* - I've been taking pregnacare conception and cut out alcohol since July last year!!!  Then I cut out caffeine around xmas time and just over a month ago I switched to organic food (where possible) and also started acupuncture. Since starting acupuncture I've started taking quite a few additional supplements. My acupuncturist is a Zita West affiliate so she obviously recommends her supplements (which are a bit more expensive than pregnacare and wellman - but not as eye-wateringly expensive as Marilyn Glenville supplements!) so I've been taking Zita West Vitafem Boost on top of my pregnacare (DH is on Wellman Conception and now taking Zita West Vitamen Boost) plus these:
Zita West Vital DHA (Omega 3's)
Holland and Barratt Probiotic
Royal Jelly
Bee Pollen
Bee Propolis
and DH taking additional Vitamin C
But I do get a 20% discount code from her to buy Zita West stuff so that's good. 
I'm also going to start having Solgar Whey Protein to drink once I start stimming. I'm also drinking a minimum of 2 litres of water a day too. Sorry for the info overload!! 

*Tam* - How are you feeling? I hope your flu goes by your birthday (is it tomorrow?) 

*Stacey* - How's your week going? Good luck for your appointment today - let us know how it goes 

*Hannah* - Only a week to go til your appointment! Bet you are getting excited about it?

*Dingle* - Imagine you are on appointment countdown now? 

AFM, think some side-effects to the suprecur are staring to kick in....been feeling a little bloated, got mega hot and stressy in bank queue yesterday (but that could have been due to horrendous long queue with coat on and OAP's pushing in front grrr) had a few headaches but the worst bit is feeling like I could cry at anything!! Even having to shred my mother-in-laws address from her unwanted mail after struggling to park car in our very tight, underground work car park set me off bawling today! 
But on the positive, I had a relaxing acupuncture session last night, am having a facial and back massage tonight and have my old work colleague over tomorrow for dinner which will be great as she is absolutely hilarious!!

Have a good day all


----------



## nichub

Hey mrs miller, 

Hope your side effects subside, when do you have your baseline scan??

I'm going in tomorrow at 9.40 for my envies to be put back in I so hope they keep developing!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi Nic - thanks   I'm booked in for my baseline scan next Thurs 15th but that is only if AF arrives by 12th which I'm a little worried it won't.....If it doesn't it just means all my appointment / scan dates will need to be pushed back which isn't a big deal but I'm so impatient I just want everything to go to plan

Wow - exciting!! I'm keeping everything crossed for loads more developing overnight  
By this time tomorrow you will hopefully be PUPO!!  

xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic-Congrats you are doing fab
Joanna-OMG what a stupid nurse lol
Mrs Miller-Good luck for baseline
I have just over 3 weeks till consultation birthday tomorrow!!! 27 eeks!!!


----------



## nichub

On my first 2 cycles I didn't downreg properly and they ended up inducing a bleed with norethiserone! But I know what you mean it just delays you doesn't it and I'm like you, impatient!! Ha 

Thanks gal princess 3 weeks will fly by

I'll let you know how I go on tomorrow

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Well appointment was ok signed all the consent forms, egg sharing agreement etc... I've started the pill today and depending on how fast the clinic gets moving I could start the first lot of injections (suprecur) on day 21 in 20 days. If not I'll start nxt day 21 hoping not hope it's this day months day 21. I should get a phone call in nxt few days to find out wen to start injections and then my drugs will be delivered so still no exact dates yet... Typical ha ha 

Bit annoyed really still no dates!


----------



## nichub

Stacey - that's good news though Hun at least you know roughly when you starting, I hope you do get started this cycle, fingers crossed

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Nic apparently they will phone with dates then they'll post out my drugs....
Gimme my drugs ha ha

How are you doing Nic? Xx
How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## nichub

I'm ok Hun, counting down the hours till my et tomorrow!!! I really hope they are growing well! I'm sick of obsessing about embryo grades etc!!!! Lol

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

That's brilliant Nic! Hope everything goes well tomorrow! And thanks for putting my mind at rest about er. I have a consultation on Friday so will ask what they use! I hope it's the same so I don't remember a thing!

Mrs miller- wow! I think I need to alter my diet! I do drink water and im on vitamins plus I don't drink coffee. I do drink tea but i will try and drink more fruit teas! Other than that I am quite healthy anyway but I don't eat all organic and I do have the odd glass of wine! I was considering accupuncture, I will talk to the doctor about it on Friday. Do you really think it helps?

Ruby xx


----------



## galprincess

I did acupuncture in last treatment doing it this time too start Friday im so excited as it now feels real


----------



## nichub

I also didn't have any caffeine including chocolate, I didn't have any alcohol or sweeteners including any juices, I basically drank at least 2 litres of water and the occasional peppermint tea, I didn't have any low fat cakes or mouses etc due to the amount of sweeteners ( I do weight watchers so usually I'm all for low fat cakes!!) 

I don't know if this makes any difference but I did it anyway just In case

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Ooh chocolate I forgot about that! Ha. To be honest it doesn't bother me to give up chocolate but cakes and biscuits? I work in an office full of women and there is a constant supply of cakes/ chocolates and sweets!! I will have to replace them with grapes and apples ha.

xx


----------



## nichub

Ha ha that's what I did and I didn't actually put a single pound on at all, which surprised the hell out of me!! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub

Well I'm officially pupo!! My embryo that hadn't developed yesterday had developed to a4 cell over night and my 5 cell had moved to a 6 cell the other one hadn't developed at all so I've got the other 2 tucked away nicely!! I'm a bit concerned with how lazy they are being though!!! So my OTD is the 21st of march so we will see!!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Wow good luck Nic xxxxx  
I hope u get that well deserved bfp


----------



## nichub

Thanks Hun x


----------



## twinter12

Good luck to all.  I am hovering around here at looking into egg sharing and donation I will be the receiptent.  Long way to go for us but wishing everyone luck.


----------



## galprincess

twinter-welcome hun how long is waiting list? what clinic you at?
Nic-congrats dont worry now they snuggled up they will do brilliant
hi to everyone else im off out i dont do low fat anything i ate choc all way thru tx and drank coffeee


----------



## nichub

Ha ha galprincess good on you I'm sure due to the chocolate you were much calmer than me too!!!! I could just do with a big slab right now!! What grade envied did you get with your first??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Gal princess-I feel less guilty now! Suppose it's better to eat normally and not stress about things. Will try though but not going to worry if I eat the odd bit of chocolate.

Nic- that's great news, got my fingers crossed for you. You could have twins!! What was et like?

xx


----------



## nichub

Hi ruby it was ok, I did have a bit of a fit of giggles due to being nervous and spat the speculum out at the consultant!!!! Ha ha but it's much like a smear, the worst bit for me was when he cleaned my cirvix because it went through me! But I didn't feel the catheter being passed or anything, I was slightly uncomfortable because I had a full bladder too and was concerned that I would wee lol but it's physically impossible to pass urine with a speculum in you which was a relief!! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Ha Nic that made me laugh. The weeing bit was worrying me infact the whole thing is worrying me. I have a blood test and faint ha ha. Are u having much time at home to rest? xx


----------



## nichub

Yes I'm off work for another week and a half and might even take sick leave until after my OTD, I work on a children's burns unit and when doings dressings etc I get kicked and all sorts so don't really want to chance it! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

No don't chance it your better safe than sorry! And if you get sick pay then why not. I work in an office so was only planning to take a couple of days but will see how I feel when it comes to it. I just thought that work may take my mind of it. Have you got plenty to do during the tww? xx


----------



## nichub

Not really just taking it easy, my friend who is a fab cook is doing some lunch for us both tomorrow but not much else planned

Nic
Xx


----------



## Journey99

Hi All! Just a quick update from me...had my meeting at Lister today and lost another 5lbs! That's 14lbs in 7 weeks I'm well pleased!! So I've started the rest of the screening tests and been given my encyclopaedia of paper work to fill in. So now they start looking for my match. So looks like I'll be moving to the April/may cycle. Good luck to all xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi All!

Nic that's fabulous news  crossing everything for you that you get BFP xx

J99 - well done on the brilliant weight loss! I wish i had your motivation im 4 stone down but lately finding it hard work - I just want to eat crap cos im so fed up!  

Stacey - really hope you get your phone call soon!!!

Hope you are all ok! sorry for the rushed message but i have to shift myself and get to work! love to all xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hang in there Hannah   Frustrating I know (really I know    Im at the same clinic  )

Lets hope they recruit this new nurse next month then poor old Amanda doesnt have to reply to emails at 10.30pm at night!  

Well done on the weight loss Journey!

Hi Nic   loved ur post about spitting the speculum at the consultant  
Hi Ruby, Tam xxx

Hi Twinter good luck xx


----------



## twinter12

We are just looking into things at the moment and are going to the Open evening on Wed night at the Agora in Hove who link with the Lister clinic depending on whether we Egg Share or use a donor.

Anyone else with either of these and can give some advice?


----------



## MrsMiller

Happy Friday Ladies

Nic - Congratulations on being PUPO - am sending you loads of positive vibes and keeping everything crossed for you to get your BFP!        
Your speculum spitting incident is hilarious!!  

Ruby - Reading Tam's post about eating choc and drinking coffee has made me think my last food post made me sound a bit like a diet / health food Führer!! I hope I didn't scare you or make you feel guilty - I still have the occasional coffee (with caffeine) and chocolate and even take-away. Think it is just about balance and doing as much as you feel you can whilst still being relaxed. I try to maintain eating well 80% of the time so the other 20% I can relax  

Stacey - Have you had any update from your clinic as to when you will be starting yet? 

Twinter - Hello! Welcome   I'm not with Lister but I think Dingle is so she make be able to offer some advice. I think open evening will help you with making decisions and I found the HFEA website very useful for comparing clinics etc. 

Journey - That is fantastic news about your weight loss - Well done! Woo-hoo about starting the matching process  

Hannah - How are you holding up with all the waiting - any more news yet?

Tam - Sorry it is belated but   for yesterday!! Hope you have a great birthday weekend with your family and your girly night on the town!!

Dingle - Hope you are ok hun?

AFM, Still waiting for AF. If not here by Monday I'll need to move all my scans which will delay things  
I've also got a stinking cold starting (care of DS - he loves to share his bugs) but we've got to go out tonight to brother in laws birthday house party thingy which without drinks for me or DH won't be a late one I'm sure! 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Mrs Miller!!! Hope af comes   

I was told I would start injections on day 21 of the pill pack not sure if it'll be this day 21 Im waiitng for a phone call... I might email my clinic and see what the situation is now.... after all my recipient may not even have periods.... not sure whats next...?


----------



## Ruby998

Hi Nic how you feeling today? Hope your having a nice lunch!

Mrs miller- no you didn't scare me. I think it's brilliant what your doing and I am going to try and be as healthy as possible but yeah agree the odd take away wont harm.

Hi to everyone else.

I'm sat waiting for blood tests, arrrgh hate them! I've just had a scan, ha I didn't know it was going to be an internal thought it would be just like an ultrasound. Was ok though. Will hopefully find out later when we start. Soooo excited xx


----------



## dingle123

Hope everyone is doing well - hope to get back on later the evening - have missed you guys! Feel a bit distracted with the ttc thing as there is so much going on right now. Off to the hospital this afternoon to pick up my Mother in Law - her cancer has become more serious and she starts her chemo next week. My Father is currently waiting for his start date. You couldn't make this crap up I tell ya! Consultation Monday - yikes!   xx


----------



## nichub

Ruby lunch was lovely thanks, I have a really bad head and period pains which is probably just the pessaries to be honest

Dingle- hope your ok Hun you have so much going on xx

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies-I eat choc rubbish etc on weekends i work out 5 days a week and eat healthy breakfast lunch and dinner and every so often i will watch film and small glass of wine and eat chocolate and coffee although i do drink tons of water and green tea i still have to live my life, i spoke to women who dieted and ate low fat this n that and still 7 cycles later bfn, my consultant said babies when first go onto milk go on full fat as they need all of the stuff in it to help them grow same as foetus so dont eat low fat i have a fab balance i dont live on choc wine and takeaway but i dont smoke or drink alcohol much but the odd glass and bit of chocolate never killed no one and my embies were top grade i hade 10 fab eggs my recipient had twins all 5 of mine fertlized so will continue the same way this time started acupuncture today was amazing it all feels so real 3 weeks 2 days until consultation and im trying to get DP to stop eating so much rubbish and increase exercise wish me luck
Nic-good luck
Dingle-thinking of you babe sorry to hear about MIL and your dad good luck for monday!!!!
Stacey-Hope you get started soon


----------



## nichub

Good on you gal princess 

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic-How you feeling? does male bmi matter? my dp is terrible lol


----------



## Ruby998

Hope you ok dingle. Life can be so cruel sometimes.

Well my blood tests went ok. I didn't faint. The results should be back in 3 weeks and he said I should be matched straight away meaning I should start in may! My next appointment is the same as your galprincess so yeah we may be cycle buddies.

Oh and also I asked about accupuncture and he didn't seem to think I needed it.

xx


----------



## nichub

Gal princess I really don't know if male bmi is an issue to be honest, we used donor sperm and self funded so it didn't make any difference to us, I don't feel too bad I have quite a bit of abdo discomfort and a massive headache!!

Ruby- I'm glad you didn't faint!!!! Ha ha and I'm glad your getting started soon

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby-fingers crossed for cycle buds!!!! i hope i start in may think af will be around 7th may!!! glad you managed to not end up horizontal lol literally falling at nurses feet never good
Nic-all sounding normal honey i had headaches all way through 2ww and pregnancy drink more water it helps hun


----------



## nichub

Thanks Hun, I also had really restless/achy legs last night which drove me made, I'm blaming the pessaries

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic-Achey restless legs is good sign too i had that all way up to giving birth!!!!!


----------



## nichub

Thanks hun, it does say on the info leaflet in the pessaries that it's a side effect of those too!

Hope everyone is ok

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic- i found sleeping with feet on pillows helped a little how you feeling?
How is everyone else?


----------



## nichub

Hi gal princess, thanks for that I'll give it a go, I'm not too bad just really knackered

How's everyone

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic- i too was exhausted i would be asleep by 8pm most nights make sure you eat well drink well and rest
AFM-next week got busy week meeting friends and at the in laws next weekend so time is flying by to my consultation eeks!!!! getting excited now


----------



## nichub

It does fly doesnt it!! Before you know it you will be jabbing again!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic- i cant believe im excited at the thought of jabbing!!!!


----------



## nichub

I dont actually mind the jabbing bit, its the easiest bit I think!! The worst bit is definitely the emotional strain I reckon!

Nic
Xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi everyone

Tam - How was your birthday celebrations this weekend?    It's great keeping busy whilst waiting - it really makes the time go so much quicker!! I can't believe I have been D/R for 11 days already! I too need to know if there is any tips for getting DH to be a bit healthier! My DH loves dominos and crisps!! 

Nic - Hope you are resting up nicely    - how was your lunch with your friend the other day?

Ruby - That's great that you didn't faint during the injections   - will be good too if you and Tam are cycle buddies

Dingle - I really feel for you at the moment.... I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL and your dad     
Good luck for your appointment tomorrow  

Stacey - Did you hear any more from your clinic about which day 21 you are starting on?

Twinter - How did the open evening go?

Hannah - How are you?

Journey - How's your weekend going?

AFM, Thankfully AF arrived this morning so I should be all-set for baseline scan this Thurs. Thank you for all the AF vibes, I think they did the trick  
Had a pretty relaxed weekend as I'm feeling quite tired at the mo and also have a cold - DH has just made a lovely toad in the hole for dinner with cabbage and sweet potato mash - bless him. I do most of the cooking at home but for some reason, toad in the hole never works well for me but when he does it it is perfect every time  

Hugs to all xx


----------



## nichub

Mrs miller I'm so pleased that your af arrived for you!! My lunch was lovely thank you,

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Hi everyone hope your all ok.

Sunday again, hate Monday's!

Galprincess- my af would be around 19th may so maybe a little behind you. Then again suppose it depends on recepient too. Can't wait to get started, thought I would be scared but can't wait to start jabs ha ha.

xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all! Sorry for this short message! Thinking of you all  I'm
On my mobile so difficult to do personal messages  

My AF arrived 11.45pm Friday - which means I'll be day 6 at my planning appointment on wed - they said they can put me on the pill upto day 5 so will this mean I'll have to wait til next month? Sorry for sounding dull but this is all so new to me I feel I know nothing which I don't know is a good thing or not! Why couldn't it have come on Saturday  ... Do I just tell them it can Saturday will 15mins make any difference?!! ..


----------



## melloumaw

if you bleeding was light ie spotting or if you start after midday i believe you count the next day as day 1 
(but dont quote me on that)
mel x


----------



## nichub

Yes as Mel has just said most clinics will only class day one as the full day you have a bleed, if this means you will still be on day 6 can they move your appointment at all?? Sorry I don't know what the 'planning appointment' is for as I didn't have one

Nic
Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Thanks Mel   but I have just had this email reply from the clinic 

Hi Hannah,
it'll be a bit late. Better to start by day 3.
with kind regards
A

I'm absolutely gutted - I have replied and asked if I can go and collect the pill tomorrow but knowing the speed in which I get replies its going to be a complete waste of time even going on Wednesday.  Its now late on a Sunday night and im in tears - i kinda wish she hadn't replied tonight   Stacey I think your right    (Mel me and Stacey are at the same clinic)x


----------



## HJones0809

nichub said:


> Yes as Mel has just said most clinics will only class day one as the full day you have a bleed, if this means you will still be on day 6 can they move your appointment at all?? Sorry I don't know what the 'planning appointment' is for as I didn't have one
> 
> Nic
> 
> Hi Nic
> 
> Booked in Wednesday so they could start me on the pill and give me some dates as to when I can start injecting Ive waited over 2 wks for this appointment - my hubby rang and booked it in the end cos he was as fed up as me of waiting for a call - he had Pesa on 14th Feb and like he said we've got all we need from him so why the wait... we just kept getting told we are waiting to hear back from recipient x


----------



## nichub

Hjones, I wonder why they keep delaying then, can you call them tomorrow and see if they can squeeze you in? Or even just get the prescription for the pill for now of that's all you need for the time being, I don't blame you for feeling deflated I would be too, chin up Hun 

Nic
Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Nic

I think they just have so much work on ( Stacey is at the same clinic and also continually waiting ) there is only one lady running it all - I'll ring in the morning - if her email had said go and ask your gp for it I would but i don't know what brand I need   I feel im being a pain in the ****  

Hannah xx


----------



## nichub

Maybe they will just do you a prescription and you can just pick it up tomorrow maybe, I really hope you get sorted tomorrow

Nic
Xx


----------



## dingle123

Quick update - all went well today - the doc was pretty over the moon with all my results as well as the scan - we felt very, very excited after our consultation with him! The nurse counting 18 follies and based on this it's pretty likely I will be put on a short protocol. Hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller-big fat woo hoo good luck for Thursday
Dingle-Thats so you dont risk OHSS from producing too many follicles lucky you only takes 5 weeks i think im well jel lol
Hannah-Hope your clinic sort it out
My clinic class day 1 if AF arrived before 4pm and is full bleed i usually spot first day so that would not count!!!!
Ruby am hoping im starting that cycle if not will be 2 weeks behind you!!!!
Hope to c lots of BFPs all round im getting emotional as last time i was at my clinic was looking at my little blob on screen at 7 week scan now my little blob will be walkin into clinic with us
love to you all


----------



## HJones0809

I just started the pill! Phew 

Got it from GP and them rang and asked clinic if I could start it - took 7hrs to get back to me but they've said yes! Roll on Wednesday perhaps then I'll finally feel like I'm Getting somewhere 

Love and   to you all xx


----------



## nichub

I'm so glad you got sorted hun

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah- WTG you huge congrats on starting xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Hannah  - great news


----------



## dingle123

I've never felt more sure about egg sharing after yesterday and was completely shocked by this - 
I had NO idea that even after my donated egg has been fertilised by sperm I can STILL change my mind and thus the embi would be destroyed!!!!! Who would do that to someone? Both my Wife and I were gobsmacked by this - as far as I am concerned once the eggs have collected and divided between myself and the recip that's IT!


----------



## HJones0809

Thanks all   I had an email from the consultant at the clinic bout 7pm last night saying yes come and collect the pill Monday or Tuesday  
just goes to show they ant got a clue! 

Looking forward to tomorrow now! will be making sure I get some dates and info - and will be telling them I feel Ive been shoved to the side lines as they told me two weeks to start and its been four - id have been better if they hadn't put a number to it!   Miss organised I can't help myself!!

Hope you are all well! Have a good day xx


----------



## HJones0809

dingle123 said:


> I've never felt more sure about egg sharing after yesterday and was completely shocked by this -
> I had NO idea that even after my donated egg has been fertilised by sperm I can STILL change my mind and thus the embi would be destroyed!!!!! Who would do that to someone? Both my Wife and I were gobsmacked by this - as far as I am concerned once the eggs have collected and divided between myself and the recip that's IT!
> 
> WOW that is harsh isn't it!! I know I was told I could change my mind at any time but how on earth could you do that to someone! - Ive already decided that if there isn't enough for us both I will give that cycle away and then have a new cycle for ourselves - I can't imagine turning around and saying there is only enough for me... I know how much I want to be a mum and if I can help someone else achieve the same dream i'll be happy x


----------



## nichub

dingle123 said:


> I've never felt more sure about egg sharing after yesterday and was completely shocked by this -
> I had NO idea that even after my donated egg has been fertilised by sperm I can STILL change my mind and thus the embi would be destroyed!!!!! Who would do that to someone? Both my Wife and I were gobsmacked by this - as far as I am concerned once the eggs have collected and divided between myself and the recip that's IT!
> 
> I know i find it hard to believe anyone would do that but I bet it happens, as far as I'm concerned it's just a cell I'm donating, and it has nothing to do with me anymore when it's left my body!
> 
> Nic
> Xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Morning Ladies

Dingle - Wow, that's excellent news from your appointment - bet you are so excited!  
I felt exactly the same as you when I found out about what power the donor has over the eggs/ embryos - I was shocked. The way I see it, it is like being a blood donor - once donated it is no longer mine.

Hannah - Well done you for getting things sorted!! Woo hoo   Only one day til appointment!

Nic - How are you feeling - still restless achey legs?

Tam - How many weeks now til you start - not long is it?

Stacey - Any news from your clinic?

Ruby - How are you - glad Monday is over? (I too hate them!   )

Journey - How's things?

AFM, Really excited about scan on Thurs - but a little worried in case I haven't D/R properly as I've not had much in the way of symptoms.....I really want it to go well so I can start stimming  

Think my cold is finally starting to ease - the acupuncture is helping with my mood and headaches which is good. 

Have a good day all! xx


----------



## nichub

Mrs miller, im sure you will have downregged fine now that you have had af!

My restless legs have now gone and I now have quite bad dizziness, I kind of lent against the wall when I got up because I had no balance whatsoever. When I had progesterone on my last cycle I had absolutely no side effects whatsoever!!

Hi to everyone else

Nic
Xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Thanks Nic   I seem to be constantly worrying as I'm a bit of a control freak and there seems to be new things to worry about at each stage - I'm trying not to dwell on it and am getting more positive the more I get into tx

That's good the restless legs have gone, not so good about the dizzyness - is it the same dose of progesterone as last time? When is your OTD?

xx


----------



## nichub

Yes it's exactly the same dose, I seem to have had every side effect going this time!! OTD is not until the 21st I'm only 5dpt today although it feels like ive been on this 2ww for about a year and a half!!!

I'm like you a bit of a control freak!!   I stressed at every stage and your right there are so many hurdles to get over you never actually relax at any point 

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Mrsmiller-I start in 2weeks 6 days well thats when i have consultation
Dingle-I know honey that shocked me too how could you promise to help a couple acchieve their dream then say oh actually i changed my mind could you imagine? heartbreaking. Any idea when you start?
Nic-Have you had iron levels checked? i was like that in pregnancy it was anemia!!! just something to mention when you get bfp get straight to gp and have it checked


----------



## nichub

Gal princess- I had a look at the the side effects of the pessaries are all my symptoms are listed on the leaflet, I just didn't have any side effects when I took it last time!! Maybe that's a good sign, only 8 more days till OTD it's going soooooo slowly!!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic-Your body is nurturing your babies these things cant be rushed i always test early so will need you ladies to reign me in last time i tested 5dp3dt lol


----------



## nichub

Ha ha ha ok I'll remember that when your on your 2ww, I didn't test early last time because I was too scared!! I'd rather not know than it be a BFN!! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic - my bfp came straight up but then 2 days later i bled it actually caused me more stressed so think i will try and hold out!!!!!


----------



## nichub

Good on you I'll be keeping an eye on you!! Lol

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic-Thanks someone has to cos my dp dispairs of me lol


----------



## nichub

Ha ha

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Hey everyone hope you all ok!

Mrs miller- good luck tomorrow. Not that u will need it!

Nic- one week today! That has flown by, obviously not for you. Hope we can all celebrate this time next week with your BFP.

Gal princess- no I won't let u test early neither ha ha. If we're cycle buddies I will want to too ha.

Ive has a good day today, it was payday and got my annual bonus which will just pay for my treatment! Shame it's not being spent on clothes but hey!

Ruby xx


----------



## nichub

Ruby you have a good memory, I didn't even know where abouts I was on the 2ww it feels about 2 months though!!!!
Hey a bonus is a bonus, I still have no idea when my next batch of cash is coming from if this doesn't work!! Lol

Mrs miller, hope all goes ok tomorrow xx

Still having slight abdo discomfort like slight period pain, no further dizzy spells or restless legs, I have however noticed that my urine smells really strong (tmi) and ( Y ) remain tender, I did go out and buy a couple of cheap tests today, don't know whether to test on Sunday as I'm going back to work on Monday then OTD is Wednesday what do you think??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Yeah a bonus is a bonus and I'm lucky it will cover the first treatment in full. Fingers crossed it works first time otherwise could end up v expensive. 
Period pains is a good sign I would think, maybe baby/ babies implanting. Ha your impatient like galprincess but know I will be too! Sunday is only a few days early, think I would xx


----------



## nichub

I think I might just!! I'm hoping it works first time for you too I wish it worked on everyone first time I don't think people should have to go through the emotional rollercoaster more than once 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Yeah I wish it worked for everyone first time. In fact I wish it just happened naturally for everyone. Ha if I was 16 and single it probably would! My friend is pregnant and she went for her first scan and bumped into her 15 year old relative in the waiting room!! Nobody knew she was even pregnant! Oops. xx


----------



## nichub

Oh dear!! One of my friends rang me quite excited and told me that she had been refered for nhs ivf because of her oh swimmers, I had to tell her that the nhs wouldn't fund her because she already had a dd! I felt awful but knew they wouldn't as I was under the same pct when I was first refered and wa refused because my DH has children!!

Not good!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Aww well perhaps she will be able to egg share to cut the costs?

We were eligible on nhs but we decided to go private as 1- the waiting list is long on nhs and even though they said they would refer me when my bloods came back (January) they still haven't and 2- the consultant that I saw was horrible to me and I burst into tears as soon as I got home. Mfs have been lovely so far!

Do all you friends and family know you are having ivf? We've decided not to tell anyone apart from my boss. Couldn't handle all the questions! Already sick of people asking when it's my turn to have kids or why aren't u broody yet! Drives me mad xx


----------



## nichub

Yes I've told most people I thought it was important because of work for them to know plus because I worked shifts I had to do some injections there, there are also some drugs etc that your not supposed to mix/administer when pg so I also dont want to have to deal with this in the 2ww, it just seemed easier for me to tell them, I didn't realise you were at mfs, I'm at care in Manchester

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Yeah suppose with your job your better people knowing. At least then they don't think your lazy when you tell them you can't do certain things!

I work in an office so a bit different. One good thing about going private is that all my scans can be done before work. Obviously I will need time off for er and et but will make up an excuse. My boss is great she's said to take off as much time as I need. 

I don't really think friends would understand. My closest have all gotten pregnant within 2 months of trying. I could be wrong but not worth the questions at the mo.

Yeah I'm at mfs, they are all really nice. I did look at care but to be honest came down to traveling in the end. Mfs is on my way to work xx


----------



## nichub

That's good that you have a really supportive boss, it helps massively! No I don't think a lot of my friends understand luckily for me the occupational health nurse from work had ivf herself which is helpful! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Yep she is brilliant. I'm 2nd official so we have a good relationship anyway but she's let me take days off with very short notice and is even willing to bring my holidays forward if I do start in may. 

Xx


----------



## nichub

That's what I did I took one week annual leave and a week sick, really bored at the mo though!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Ha suppose there's only so much Jeremy Kyle you can handle! You watching one born every minute? xx


----------



## nichub

Yes I always do I love it! Yeah I hate Jeremy Kyle too!! My DH made me go and watch it being recorded once! Instead I find myself obsessing on bloody 6 cell embryos and success rate!! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## shenagh1

hey sorry to bump in I received my registration for lister today and a date for appointment injury wanted a bit of advice and any success stories would b great... even how yous were treated at the lister x

shenagh


----------



## nichub

Sorry hun I wasn't treated by lister but I think there may be a lister thread on here somewhere

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub

Here you are shenagh

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=492.0

Of course you are welcome to ask us any questions but this link will take you to all the threads on the lister

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic- My boss is fab she has given me the 3 months off for tx yippeeee!!!! she did last time and i covered her she had ivf too we are best mates and support eachother as we are the only female senior stylist in salon and she is the boss so i get what i want lol, have told parents and boss and all dh family my family know but not as supportive
Ruby-Yes love we will stop eachother testing early lol or do a 123 lets test hee hee glad you have supportive boss too


----------



## nichub

Wow gal princess 3 months is fab, lucky you having a supportive boss, 

Still no show of the witch, no af pains really only very slight tender ( Y )!! Knowing what luck I have it will be a bfn and I won't see af either to make it more confusIng!! Only 6 days left till OTD!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

What does tx mean? Ha I've been trying to work it out but still no clearer. Bet it's dead obvious xx


----------



## nichub

Treatment chuck x


----------



## MrsMiller

Evening ladies

Nic - try to stay positive for the next 6 days - I'm sending lots of positive vibes your way to help      

Ruby - Don't worry about not getting the abbreviations - when I first joined FF I had no idea what they all meant....especially PUPO which had me stumped for ages   and so I had to ask (pregnant until proven otherwise). I too love one born every minute, watched the whole of series 2 which I never watched last year over the last two weeks on 4OD on my iphone - think I'm a bit obsessed with it (and am conscious the series is ending soon so don't know what I'm going to watch then!!  )

Tam - That's great that you have such a supportive boss! I work for my father in law's business so they are being pretty good about the treatment time off (I think they are motivated by it helping them to get their 1st grandchild!! especially my mother in law!!   ) I think I too will need help and strength not to test early.....am very impatient so think the 2ww is going to be horrendous!!

Hannah - How did you're appointment go yesterday?

Stacey - any news from clinic?

Dingle - How are you hun?

Journey - hope you are ok?

AFM, had my baseline scan today, it went really well, my lining was nice and thin and the nurse counted 18 follicles which she said was good so I'm pleased with that   So I've started stimming today, am on 225IU Gonal F for three days, then drop to 150IU for the next three days and back for scan next Weds. The needle for the gonal F is a LOT bigger than the one I've been using with my suprecur so it took a lot more speed to jab it in but once I'd sussed that it actually didn't hurt much at all. Am going to start trying to have early nights now and listening to my pre egg collection relaxation cd's   Just wish my cold would bugger off now though 

Have a good evening all xxx


----------



## nichub

Mrs miller thanks for you positive vibes hun, I think the sub cut needles that you use for your stumps are thinner than the insulin needles you use for buseralin so I found I didn't actually feel them going in at all! I'm so pleased that your lining is nice and thin, fingers crossed for lots of juicy follies

Nic
Xx


----------



## HJones0809

MrsMiller said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Nic - try to stay positive for the next 6 days - I'm sending lots of positive vibes your way to help
> 
> Ruby - Don't worry about not getting the abbreviations - when I first joined FF I had no idea what they all meant....especially PUPO which had me stumped for ages  and so I had to ask (pregnant until proven otherwise). I too love one born every minute, watched the whole of series 2 which I never watched last year over the last two weeks on 4OD on my iphone - think I'm a bit obsessed with it (and am conscious the series is ending soon so don't know what I'm going to watch then!!  )
> 
> Tam - That's great that you have such a supportive boss! I work for my father in law's business so they are being pretty good about the treatment time off (I think they are motivated by it helping them to get their 1st grandchild!! especially my mother in law!!  ) I think I too will need help and strength not to test early.....am very impatient so think the 2ww is going to be horrendous!!
> 
> Hannah - How did you're appointment go yesterday?
> 
> Stacey - any news from clinic?
> 
> Dingle - How are you hun?
> 
> Journey - hope you are ok?
> 
> AFM, had my baseline scan today, it went really well, my lining was nice and thin and the nurse counted 18 follicles which she said was good so I'm pleased with that  So I've started stimming today, am on 225IU Gonal F for three days, then drop to 150IU for the next three days and back for scan next Weds. The needle for the gonal F is a LOT bigger than the one I've been using with my suprecur so it took a lot more speed to jab it in but once I'd sussed that it actually didn't hurt much at all. Am going to start trying to have early nights now and listening to my pre egg collection relaxation cd's  Just wish my cold would bugger off now though
> 
> Have a good evening all xxx
> 
> Really pleased baseline scan went well!! cant say im looking forward to the needles
> 
> Appointment was waste of time to be honest! a lot more paper work to sign and the good old fob off they will ring me! - didnt even know I had started the pill!
> I am going to ring in the morning and try and get some answers (day 21 will be 31st March) they say I am matched and I will have a call to arrange delivery of drugs but that's all I know! I hope the recipient doesn't think i am keeping her waiting! - its so frustrating knowing we have our swimmers in the freezer!
> Im on hol for my Dads 60th on 18th May so if we don't get started the end of this month I'll have to wait until I get back from holiday which I really don't want to do!
> 
> Hope you are all keeping sane  love to all xxx


----------



## nichub

Hi girls hope your all ok

I feel really bloody low today not even sure why! I've not started bleeding or anything but I just feel really sure it's not going to work!! 

I think I need to get back to work I think a bit of normality will do me good

Sorry for the moan

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hope ur ok Nic   you'r bound to have low times is there anything u can do to relax?

take care hun  
Heres so happy rainbows for u


----------



## nichub

Thanks chicken, just burst in to tears on my mum, off out with some friends soon for tea, that will distract me for a bit

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic I felt like that all the way through my treatment honey one hour i was positive next very negative
Mrs Miller-Thats fab xxx


----------



## katena

Hiya.... Just popping in to check up on my previus cycle buddy Nic! How's it going Hun? Don't test early! Sending you lots of positivity and baby dust! 

K
Xxxx


----------



## nichub

Ha ha I won't test early I promise!! I'm ok thanks chuck felt really rubbish yesterday, I kept crying like a baby big sobs and everything!! Other than that I don't feel too bad, karen did you get af signs in your 2ww?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## katena

Awww... Your allowed to be emotional. Blame the drugs (or poss pregnancy hormones!)

I didn't get af signs... But I also didn't get any pregnancy signs! I was just 'normal'! 

K
Xxxx


----------



## nichub

Ok thanks hun, I've not really had many af pains apart from at the beginning and sore ( Y ) that's all but that could be the pessaries! I'll keep you informed anyway, keep in touch 

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic- I had af pains and stitch type pains and what i can only describe as a kind of dragging


----------



## nichub

Hi gal princess I had af pains early in in 2ww but they have eased now, more backache than abdo! I don't even feel bloated like I normally do and I usually gain a couple of pounds which I also haven't! I can't really say apart from the irrational emotional outbursts and sore ( Y ) I feel any different to be honest!! 

How are you doing??

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic-im really poorly with af but other than that excited


----------



## nichub

Ha ha! I'm usually in some discomfort with abdo pain before hand but I'm not at the mo! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Hey Nic how u feeling today? Have u given in and tested? xx


----------



## nichub

Yes I did I tested about an hour ago and of course it's a bfn, I tested in the middle of the day on purpose so that if it's a bfn at least I know there is still a chance so I probably won't test again till wed now, feel really sad at the mo, convinced its not going to work and me and DH keep arguing!! 

Not in a good place at the mo

Sorry for the morbid post

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Awww Nic I'm so sorry hun. Please don't be too down it is too early anyway! Fingers crossed for Wednesday! xxxx


----------



## nichub

Thanks ruby I know it's early its really hard I don't think you can ever prepre your self for feeling like this!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

No u can't Nic, this whole ivf process is heartbreaking. I am dreading testing at the end of 2ww and i can only imagine how u feel right now. But it WILL happen and hopefully this time. People test all the time and it's negative and then a few days later positive! xx


----------



## nichub

I know Hun, thanks for your kind words

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic-Still hope honey im keeping everything crossed and me and dp argued all the way through tx due to the stress and not knowing etc


----------



## nichub

Thats exactly what's happening hun, weve had a chat now and were ok just a really bad day and he hates seeing me upset too so it's not nice for him either!!

Thanks chuck

Nic
Xx


----------



## dingle123

Nic..no words just sending you a huge hug. 
Laura xx


----------



## nichub

Thanks chicken, 

You lot are great 

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Nic we're all here for u Hun  
 for u for Wednesday xxx


----------



## nichub

Thanks Hun 

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies just wondering if you can help. 
Im currently matched to a recipient, on the pill and waiting for a phone call this week to tell me what to do next.  

I stop my first pack of birth control pills next Tuesday so should have a period on the Wednesday....
My recipient is due her af on next Monday.
What will they tell us to do next? Would they make us do another month of pills? Seems a pain if we're so close in af's.

So confusing as me and recipeint are so close in af.. would they ask recipient to take pill a day or so  extra? then stop her pill to have an af when I do?

help! Expert advice is needed!

Hope everyone else is ok!!!


Many Thanks  

Hope this makes sense not sure how they match up your cycles exactly?


xx


----------



## nichub

I would imagine they would tell the person who is slightly infront to continue with the pill until the other is ready are you doing a short protocol??

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

I think I'll do long protocol not sure   xxxx
How are you today Nic?xxxx


----------



## MrsMiller

Morning Ladies

Nic - How are you feeling today? It's completely normal to feel how you do, I know I'll be a wreck during 2ww as I'm so impatient. Don't worry about arguments, me and my DH have had rows since tx started - it is just the stress of it all.....      

Stacey - Sorry hun, I'm not sure what the process is with the pill as I didn't take it, just started D/R on day 21 of my cycle....I've found that clinics don't really say much abount timings but you could call your clinic this week and ask what the next step is as to whether you'll start tx after your AF due next week...

Tam - how are you feeling? Still suffering with AF? Not long til your appointment now, is it two weeks today?  

Ruby - How are you  - did you have a good weekend?

Hannah - Sorry to hear your appointment didn't answer your questions fully - have to you contacted them again to find out when you are starting?

Dingle - hows things - did your clinic give you an idea of how long it will take to get you matched / started etc?

AFM, bit of a [email protected] weekend - also had row with DH, he can't deal with me being emotional so he just shouts at me to pull it together but it is like a vicious circle as the more he has a go the worse I get emotionally - in the end he stormed out in a mood so I had a sleep with DS which helped to calm me down and when he came back he was normal again so things were ok...
I'm on day 5 of stims, and wondering if I would start to feel anything yet? I thought I felt some niggling pains in my abdo but not sure....
Hoping that at my scan on Weds things are growing well? It's quite scary but exciting to think that provisionally, 10 days today could be EC!!! Just feel that each stage is another hurdle to cross... I had a bad dream last night that on EC I only got 2 eggs


----------



## nichub

Mrs miller, you will get more than 2 eggs I'm sure!! I have worried about everything all the way through treatment in fact its turned me from a really confident person to a quivering mess!!

Feel ok ish today thanks for asking girls, I'm currently sat outside work first day back but I'm also really frightened that people are going to ask how things are etc and I just can't deal with that at the moment I feel like a frightened little school girl on my first day!!! Daft I know!! 

Stacey I'm not sure how the long protocol works with the pill Hun sorry, hopefully one of the other girls will know

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Mrs Miller  
There must be somethin in the air! Hubby and I fell out yesterday  
I'm sure you'll get lots of eggs not 2- more like 22    
Wow 10 days away could be egg collection!


nic- I can't seem to get any answers about it?
xx


----------



## nichub

Did your clinic not send your protocol to you to describe what mess you take etc, sorry Hun I'm not much help 

Nic
Xx


----------



## poppy2012

hi ladies..xx

been reading your threads, mind if I join your group?? have only joined this site this evening, have spent the whole evening feeling overwhelmed by the support and advice and friendliness of all those involved in this!

started taking the pill today, waiting to be matched up to a recipient as have been accepted as a donor. First IVF/ICSI cycle and feel completely unprepared and lacking in knowledge.
so very excited but so very scared. xx 

me 32  / dp 44
vasectomy reversal 2010 unsuccesful
dp has two teenagers from previous marriage
first consultation Jan 2012


----------



## nichub

Welcome poppy!! 

The support on here is amazing and there are loads of us who have done this before so feel free to ask questions

Nic
Xx


----------



## HJones0809

to all! 

Def something in the air as arguments and tears (me!) as well! - easy for these men to say stop stressing what will be will be but easy for them to say  

Stacey re the pill - I was told last week that they are also waiting for my recipient to have AF so I asked what happens if hers doesn't come before my day 21 (31st March) she said thats why we have given you the second packet of pill you may have to take it for another week or two so recipient can catch up - by that I assumed she would stay on pill whilst I down reg - wouldn't the recipient not have to down reg??!   best thing is to ring Amanda early this morning and ask her I rang and spoke to her Friday morning cos I was worried about holiday and dates and she put my mind at rest - I just hope recipient is doing all she can to get AF!  

Nic -   really   for you that you get bfp xx

Mrs Miller - hope your feeling less   xx 

Hi Poppy! - this is a lovely thread - welcome to the madness   x

Tam - how you feeling?   x

Dingle - any news hun?   x

Ruby - hoe you doing?   x

AFM im in the second week of the lovely (not) contraceptive pill   headaches only lasted a day or two but finding im either   or   or    - .... normal female I suppose!!!!   been at the gym alot and trying really hard to shift some more weight before I start, I keep arguing with myself to go but im telling myself its for a good cause!!

oh yes been meaning to ask - Wye protein - is it worth taking (drinking) I seem to have seen other ladies on different threads saying how great it is ... just wondering  

Hope you all have a great day

Han xx


----------



## staceyemma

hi Hannah!  

I'm having bad side effects off these pills too headaches, mood swings, dizziness I feel like poo  

Confused what'll happen with taking the pill because recipient is due af Monday I think I stop tkaing pill Tuesday so we're pretty much in sync? Amanda said she was waiting for recipient to have a period. then what? So confusing   and yet again waiting for a phone call this week from the clinic to be told what to do next more like I'll be having to phone them!

Yeah I heard whey protein shakes are good I'll be drinking one a day when stimming- whey to go is the best....  
Well done on going to the gym it'll keep ur mind occupied too!

Nic- Tomorrow is D day hope ur staying away from those tests     for u xxxx
Poppy-Welcome hun you'll love this thread and fertility friends is a fab website- what clinic are you at?
Mrs Miller- Hope you're ok today  
Tam- Haven't spoke to you in a while it must be so close now for u!  
Dingle- Hey Dingle hope everything is ok any news?   xx
and hello Ruby!  
hope I haven't missed anyone!


----------



## galprincess

Ladies sorry been doing night functions so work has been a nightmare hence not been on 
Poppy-Welcome
Stacey-I think they will tell you to start dr on day 21 next cycle 
Nic-U ok?
Hannah-Good luck
Mrs Miller-yep 
AFM-13 days till consultation i so wanna start may but thinking will be june but my consultant is fab and he did all of my treatment so will blag him lol im feeling great lost a stone been busy at work and gym but back on days so can keep up with my lovely ladies


----------



## staceyemma

i think you're right Tam so my next day 21 will be 24th April   cool!
They only gave me two packs of pills anyway...
So so excited!

xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey- i hope im right!!!!!! im going to beg my lovely dr verwoed to allow me to start May on the pill


----------



## staceyemma

Lets hope so!!!!
xxx


----------



## nichub

Hey girls, 

Hope your all ok

I've had some brown coloured discharge yesterday and today, no red blood at the mo although I don't think it's far behind!! I'll let you know what happens tomorrow

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Hey hope everyone is ok?

Welcome poppy! You will find loads of support on here.

Nic- how u feeling today? Is work helping take your mind off things? I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow!

Ruby xx


----------



## sammy75

hi nic, i just wanted to let you know that i also had brown disharge and i had this until 9 weeks pg so try not to worry too much about it and i really hope to see you post your bfp tomorow.

hi to all you ladies also waiting too or are cycling atm, and hope you get your bfp's very soon.

good luck.


----------



## nichub

Thanks Sammy 

Ruby- work was a god send to be honest I've not stopped today and it's flown by but I'm absolutely shattered now!!! But I've now three days off

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub

Hi ladies its a BFN for me, thank you for all your support in the last few weeks and hopefully you lot will all get your BFPs this time

Nic
Xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Nic I don't know what to say   im gutted for you xxx take care hun and stay positive sending you lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## nichub

Thanks chick, I'm hoping to get on a health visiting course so if I get in then I'll have a break to do that for a year or so if not then I'll try again later in the year, I've a couple of nice holidays booked including a Florida one and a Caribbean cruise so I'm sure I'll make full use of the cocktails!!!!!

Thank you for your message 

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Nic I'm sorry to hear that hun     it's crap  
Sending you lots of hugs and kisses  
Enjoy Florida and your Caribbean Cruise what I would give to be somewhere nice and exotic sipping cocktails right now xxx

They're crying out for health visitors on the NHS so sounds like a good move and I'm sure it's a fantastic job. xxxx

Lots of love Staceyemma xxx


----------



## nichub

Thanks Hun, yeah I think I need a change I'm a sister on a burns unit at the mo but I think an intense health visiting course will keep me busy for a bit!! 

I just feel a bit of a failure, but I really hope that the rest of you are all cradling your babies in a year or so 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Nic hope your ok, don't give up though, next time may be third time lucky. And your not a failure! xx


----------



## staceyemma

Awh Nic ur so lovely   you are not a failure  
I feel rude to ask this but will you try again?

Just what you need... a new focus
xxx 
So unfair when you see some of the lowlife's that just 'accidentally' get preganant  
Thats the way of this cruel world sometimes  
I know we only chat by this forum but if you ever need someone to talk to I'm here  
We're all here for you 

xxx


----------



## galprincess

Nic- im so terribly sorry for your loss u poor thing its never easy just want you to know im thinking of you good luck in becoming a HV we have loads around here but good ones are not common so they urgently need nice ladies like yourself have some great holidays and i will be keeping an eye out for your next tx feel free to drop in or pm me anytime sweetheart


----------



## nichub

Thanks girls 
Stacey yeah I'm gonna either try later this year or after the course it just depends if I get a place on the course or not, 

You lot are so great and if we all lived nearby I'd definitely be sorting a lunch out!!! Ha ha thank you so much and I'm not going anywhere yet anyway I want to know how you all get on plus I'm always in here anyway because I'm the child health nurse on here!!! 

Your not getting rid o me yet ha ha 

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Wouldn't wanna get rid of you anyway Nic   we need you  
I'm sure you'll be a fab Health Visitor  
You're a great support Nic on this thread xx help to calm down the nutty ones like me hee hee


----------



## nichub

Ha ha there nothing wrong with nutty ones it's the sane ones you want to worry about!! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Nic - I'm so sorry Hun - there is nothing I can say to lessen your pain but I wish there was. Sending you loads of hugs.     I heard a saying from a lady on my local thread who said "it'll all be alright in the end so if it isn't alright then it isn't the end" I really believe it and have been thinking it al lot.

Your health visiting course sounds great and the holidays will be just what you need. Your support to us has been fantastic x x


----------



## nichub

My support isn't going anywhere Hun!! I've just heard back from the clinic and because I've not had a full bleed I've got to carry on taking meds and retest on friday 

Nic
Xx


----------



## melloumaw

fingers crossed it was a duff test honey
mel x


----------



## nichub

Im not too hopeful to be honest Mel but you never know
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic i had brown blood then red blood but it was a bfp


----------



## staceyemma

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nichub

I've started properly bleeding buckets now!! So that's it for me for definate. Thanks girls xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Nic- im so sorry hun very gentle hugs sweetie be kind to yourself and rest


----------



## nichub

I will do I think it's only fair that myself and mr Jacobs creek get reacquainted this evening xx


----------



## staceyemma

Have one for me Nic! xxxx


----------



## nichub

Ill have one for all of you, a bottle each that is!!! Lol

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Of course a bottle     xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Ive just opened a bottle for you  

Don't disappear on us Nic - keep us posted and fingers crossed for your course 

in the meantime get the wine down you xxx


----------



## nichub

Thanks Hun I'm not going anywhere, the wine is flowing well! I got a phone call back from the clinic earlier about stopping meds, I burst into tears on the phone!!! Not good!!! then when I asked about a review she said I only get one if I specifically requested one, I'm confused they just send me an appointment out last time!

Nic
Xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Nic - so sorry hun    

Hope you are relaxing with your wine ( I miss a good Shiraz or Pinot these days)

Xx


----------



## nichub

Thanks hun, hubby is home now which set me off again as he's been working since 7 this am, been avoiding everyone else!! Bring on the wine

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic- The clinic im at also has been doing follow ups upon request hope we get some BFPs on here soon im losing faith!!!! Just so you are aware hun your chance improves with every tx so next one is yours


----------



## nichub

Thanks hun, don't loose faith it will happen for all of us!! One of my colleagues recommended a hypnotherapist as I seem to be really anxious panicky etc following this cycle which is very unlike me so as she said her prices were about £40 a session I though I'd give it a whirl! That's until I called her and her prices have since increased to £100 for a session ! I'm all for holistic therapies but I reckon that £100 will be better off going towards my cruise! I'll class that as therapy!!!!  

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub

Funnily enough I have just gone to read my e-mails and I have one from the hypno lady stating that as I am nhs staff she will do a 50% discount!! Lol


----------



## MrsMiller

Evening Ladies - nearly Friday, Woo-hoo!

Nic - thinking of you hun - Big hugs       xx

Tam - I know how you feel about losing faith, I get so emotionally attached to everyones tx cycles and just wish it could work 1st time for everyone! Try to keep positive though....we will get BFP's this year!!!  

Hello Poppy! - Welcome, the more the merrier here - what clinic are you at?

Stacey - Sorry to hear you are feeling [email protected] on the pill   So are you provisionally starting D/R on 24th April? That's great news (only 4 weeks away!   )

Hannah - Sorry you're also not having a good time on the pill   this tx is here to test us definitely!! Re: Whey protein, I've read a number sources recommending it so I bought a big tub of the Solgar Whey to Go Natural Vanilla Powder and have been having a protein shake every day since 1 week before starting stimms - they sell it online at the Nutri Centre (can get Tesco clubcard points too from there) I make mine using a recipe from my Emma Cannon book (she has a daily plan to follow for IVF which is quite helpful) it is :
1 scoop whey protein powder
8 fl oz rice milk (could use any milk / milk substitute if prefer)
handful porridge oats
handful almonds
fruit (I alternate each day for variety between berries, banana etc)
teaspoon honey

Dingle - How are you hun? Any news? x

Ruby - hope you are ok? x

AFM, had my 1st scan since starting stims yesterday and I've now got 25 follies, with 12 on right and 13 on left. The lead ones are 12mm and the rest are around 8-10mm. The nurse was happy with everything so they are keeping me on same dose of 150iu Gonal F and I've got next scan on Monday morning. I've actually starter to feel a bit uncomfortable since Tues this week, a dull tenderness in my lower tummy which is getting more noticeable and a little swollen (hope this is normal?  )
I'm hoping that on Monday they will say trigger shot either mon / tues night as I'm getting a little fed up and tired now....

Hugs to all


----------



## nichub

Mrs miller, all sounds normal hun, 25 follies is brill, well done you xx


----------



## galprincess

Mrs miller sounds perfectly normal i only had 13 follies but i was very sore im hoping for a few more this time


----------



## galprincess

Nic- because it worked 1st time last time for me im worried that i wont be so lucky this time


----------



## dingle123

Hello ladies

Just in case you think I have fallen off the face of the earth!

Still waiting patiently for the rest of the test results to come back, I am guessing another couple of weeks and then I'll call to see how we are progressing along.  Feel very much in limbo right now as nothing is happening - we have registered with the sperm donor site and are taking some time to think about who we would like to use.  Apart from that....its pretty hectic right now with all the cancer crap.

Apologies for the lack of personals xx LJ.


----------



## nichub

Gal princess that should be a positive thing that it worked for you previously you know that you have no existing other problems that may stop the ivf working, I'm sure you will be absolutely fine and I think it's only natural that everyone is nervous and worried about coming treatment, we're all here to support each other for that very reason

Hi to all you lovely ladies, I hope your all enjoying the gorgeous weather this weekend, just think of me on 2 12 hour shifts while your in your gardens soaking up the sun!! Lol 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Nic- hope your ok.

Galprincess- like you said, the success rate increases with every tx so hopefully another bfp.

Mrs miller- that sounds great! Fingers crossed for you. Have u had many side effects? 

How long did it take for everyone's screening tests to come back? My dr has booked an appointment 3 weeks after I had my bloods taken but the nurse said they would take 4-5 weeks! xx


----------



## galprincess

Thanks ladies i will try and chill out a bit
Ruby-My CF one had to be sent off to london took 5 weeks all others were 3 days


----------



## nichub

Yeah my bloods were the same 

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls I start down reg 14th April so earlier than expected...!!!!
Have to continue on the pill until 14th April without a break.
My schedule /day to dya guide is in the post!

Egg collection is booked for week commencing 14th May  

Dingle- I know the feelin of frustration waiting about   this site has been the only thing that has kept me sane. ANytime u need a rant and rave let me know  


Nic- How are you this week? Hope you're ok and had a fab weekend  

Ruby- My blood tests took 4 weeks and that was with xmas in between but I guess it varies.

Tam- It will happen for u this time       hope ur ok

Mrs Miller- Fab news on the follies   I hope I get that many   xxx


----------



## nichub

Hey Stacey that's fab news I'm really pleased for you, I worked 2 long days over weekend unfortunately hope everyone one else had a nice weekend though 

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Nic quite nervous now   more worried about how I'll react to the drugs I think  

xx shame u had to work xxx


----------



## nichub

I expected to be awful to be honest but the worst thing was headaches for me when I downregged I just drank lots of water and took pain relief, everything else was not too bad to be honest, maybe the occasional mood swing 

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

My recipient must be so excited too  

I've been feeling a bit anxious last few days I suffer with panic attacks sometimes- although I feel in control of them just worried they will rear their ugly head throughout treatment and affect my chances....silly I know...I hate being an anxious person.

My mum keeps tellling me to relax etc...if I could switch it off I would  

Feel like its taken forever to get to this point   any tips on how to relax throughout? xxx


----------



## nichub

Well funnily enough I have never been an anxious person until my treatment and I went to see a nurse at my works occupational health who had had 5 ivf cycles before she was successful and she went to a hypnotherapist, she said she was very sceptical but it worked for her and she felt so much more relaxed in any treatments she had after the session, I have actually got an appointment with the same lady on Thursday to see if she can work her magic on me to chill me out 
Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Ooh thats sounds good, I have a friend who's a hypnotherapist I wonder if I could text her...


I hope it helps you chill Nic xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Staceyemma-thats fab hun you will be fine i was an anxious wreck last time but this time around im much more chilled.
Nic-u ok?
mrs miller-u ok?


----------



## nichub

Not bad thanks Hun,

I'll let you know how it goes Stacey

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks nic I hope it goes well and you don't come out clucking like a chicken   hee hee
Hypnotherapy is meant to be fab! xxxx


----------



## nichub

Ha ha ha how do you know I'm not already clucking like a chicken, just a usual Monday morning!!! Ha ha ha  cx


----------



## staceyemma

Well who knows it might even cure you   xx
when are you seeing them?

xxx


----------



## nichub

On Thursday  x


----------



## Ruby998

Hi everyone hope your all ok?

Nic have you not got anytime off this week? The weather is supposed to stay like this all week! Shame im stuck in work! 

Staceyemma that's fab news you must be so excited to finally start. Ha I can't wait to start jabbing myself, and I HATE needles!

Well I rang the clinic today and they said my results will be back by Monday. What will happen now? How long after your results came back did u all start? They said at my last appointment that I should be matched quickly.

Ruby xx


----------



## nichub

I'm off today and Thursday ruby, going to get hypnotised on Thursday, in work the rest of the week though  xx


----------



## Ruby998

Ooh let me know how it goes and if u feel better after. Is it in Manchester? xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic-I had hypnotherapy to get over my sons birth as the lady felt this prevented me getting pregnant!!!! well i managed it on 1st egg share so fingers crossed it helps you


----------



## nichub

Thanks hun, yeah its in Manchester ruby, I hope it does, the lady who recommended it said she absolutely dreaded having yet another failed ivf cycle as it is so draining as I'm sure some of you are all too familiar with, she said that after the session she actually felt really positive about the next cycle and no longer experienced the anxiety related to an upcoming cycle so I reckon it's definitely worth a try

Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Just a quick hello! I'm still waiting for the call to see if I can start down reg soon - I think I need to be hypnotized to calm me down as well! I hate not feeling in control - I need dates  

Love and hugs to all x


----------



## staceyemma

hi Hannah xx
hope u hear soon!!

Nic- I've seen a cheap deal from 21st April-25th April a cheapy deal to majorca for a few nights.
I'll be down regging then do you know if I can transport my needles/suprecur on the plane etc..?
Would they have to be kept cool?
I know its crazy but thinking of a few days away..... before the madness really beginS!


----------



## MrsMiller

Morning Ladies

Hannah - Really hope you hear soon to get your dates to put you more at ease   

Nic - How are you doing?   Sorry you had to work at the weekend ...hopefully you will get a chance to relax on your days off during this week and during your hypnotherapy. I'm really intrigued to hear how it goes as I'm very interested in it generally. 

Stacey - That's great news you've got a date to start and that it's earlier than you thought  
Don't worry about panic attacks (I also suffer from these, I've got a phobia of being sick so have one whenever I feel nauseous!!) I've found listening to IVF hypno cd's has helped (Zita West one and a MAggie Howell one) and the acupuncture really calms me down too. 

Ruby - Fab that your results should be back Monday   - They've probably already got a lady in mind to match you with and are just waiting your results to go ahead and contact her. I wouldn't have thought it would take longer than 2-4 weeks to match you as most of the waiting is for the tests. 

Dingle - Hope you are ok   sorry you have got so much to deal with at the moment.....have you heard any more from clinic?

Tam - How's things with you? counting down the days til appointment time?   

AFM, Well I had my last scan yesterday morning. The nurse said I've got just over 30 follies now and she said it's no wonder my tummy is uncomfortable  
The two lead follies were 18 / 19 mm (not sure how big rest were, had a quick look at notes and think around 10 are between 14mm and 17mm and there are a lot of smaller ones... They also said lining was triple lined (I think this is good?) and 10.5mm so I had my last suprecur and Gonal F injections last night and have my Ovitrelle HCG trigger shot tonight at 10pm with EC on Thurs am at 9.30. I'm very excited   Just   everying goes well and I get enough to share (am very aware that having a high number of follies doesn't mean lots of eggs / mature eggs)

Love to all


----------



## staceyemma

thats fab news about ur follies!!! Wow Egg collection Thursday!!!!  I hope it goes well for you are you excited?!!!  

18 days til I down reg!!!!woo hoo!!!!
I have the maggie howell cd when should I start listening to it?


----------



## nichub

Mrs miller that's fab Hun I'm so pleased for you

Stacey, I would think you would have to ring up and ask first, if your using buseralin then this doesn't need to be kept in the fridge but I'm not sure how you would go about going through customs, you may just need a letter from your consultant

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller-Some follies have 2 eggs in i had 13 follies and 10 eggs some of mine were empty and 3 had 2 eggs in!!!!!
Stacey-i listen to mine now
AFM-Still calm wishing days away and bmi 23 now so all raring to go


----------



## Ruby998

Hi girls how are you all?

Mrs miller- good luck for tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.

So I have my appointment on Monday to discuss my screening test results. I had an email from the clinic today to say they are all back. I'm struggling though completing the well wishes form and the section about me. What kind of things did u guys write? And how much?

Ruby xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby- what i did was about me i wrote physical discription then thought if i didnt know my mum i know we arent their mum but if you think like that just say if i didnt know my mum what would i want to know so things that make you laugh cry and quirks are you creative academic funny anything they may be able to say ah thats where i get that from!!!! Well wishes i wrote why i donated and how i wish to give their parents the gift of a family as i understand the infertility route and how i wish them success happiness and that my gift is welcomed and they see why i did it 
Ok ladies i need your help im doubting my strength to do this treatment its so not like me ive been calm and cool but now with 5 days till consultation im doubting myself i know what i went through last treatment i thought i was going crazy i dont know if i can put myself through this


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks galprincess, it's really hard. I will write a few drafts first!
Don't think like that, you can definitely do it! You were successful last time and I'm sure U will be this time. My consultation is the same day as yours so we will hopefully be starting treatment at the same time. I will need u to answer all my questions and keep me sane. I will try and keep u sane but probably won't know any answers ha ha xx


----------



## nichub

Gal princess you can do this chicken, and if your feeling stressed come join me at hypno!!!  you will do great

Ruby I wrote things like I'm confident, chatty and very loud etc 

Nic
Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Ladies

Mrs Miller - Good luck for tomorrow! sending you lots of positive vibes and   and   let us know how you get on!x

Ruby - Glad you asked what to write as Im also lost for words - I don't know how much you are allowed to give away!   - Ive ordered a book off amazon called two week wait (fiction) by Sarah Rayner - its about a lady who egg shares 

Galprincess - stay positive - its times of panic and worry when we can turn to others on here and we can help to hold each other up - even if its just to vent!

StaceyEmma - thank you my lovely for holding me up today! - bad day     ....  feeling less stressed but still waiting for a reply to my email tho!  

Nic - hope your doing ok hun  

Sorry if ive missed anyone out - AFM  Im hoping to have some dates from the clinic tomorrow, I was told they would be in touch by Friday so im   I get some dates for my diary!

Love and hugs to all you amazing ladies   x


----------



## nichub

Hjones hope your ok hun

Mrs miller, good luck for tomorrow we will all be thinking about you 

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Tam   nerves are bound to be kicking in I guess you know whats involved and just because you were lucky first time it doesn't mean you won't be lucky again  

hannah- no prob hunny- I am praying you hear back today hun     xxx

Hi Nic how are you how did the hypnotherapy go?

Hey Mrs Miller good luck lovely!!!!

Hi Ruby I still haven't finished wriitng mine yet- you're right it is hard.

xxx love to you all xx


----------



## nichub

I'm going today Stacey, I'll report back later 

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

thankyou lovelies i have kicked my self up the bottom im raring to go again i just hate waiting lol
Staceyemma- hows you doing ?
Ruby-hope i helped a bit
Nic-update please? how did it go?
Hjones-good luck!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Great to hear that   

Im going just waiting for down reg now 16 days..


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi ladies

Just a quick update from me as knackered and in bed on iPhone. Had EC this morning, got 20 eggs so 10 each for me and recipient. Had a sore tummy after which is getting better, consultant has advised that there is a risk of OHSS for 20 or more eggs so to keep an eye out for symptoms and drink 2-3litres a day. Should hear tomorrow between 8 and 10am regarding fertilisation so fingers crossed x

Sorry for lack of personals, need a sleep - will catch up later.

Hugs to all x


----------



## nichub

Mrs miller, well done chicken on your fab number of eggs, get some rest I have my fingers crossed for your embryos xxx

I've just had my hypno session it went really well, very relaxing and she is sending me loads of self hypnosis things to do, 

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller-Well done hun you have done the hard bit now relax and everything crossed for your eggs to get jiggy lol sending them lots of fertilization vibes!!!!
Nic-Thats fab hun


----------



## Ruby998

Mrs miller- 20 is brilliant. Fingers crossed for you.

Nic- glad your session went well. Have u had a nice day off? When do u go on holiday? 

Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Wow Mrs Miller! that's amazing!! fingers crossed for jiggy jigs over night - although you get some rest  

Nic - I need some self hypnosis things to do before I have a complete melt down! - although Mr Gallo is helping me out this evening! 

I had an email this morning

Hannah 
Recipient is coming in tomorrow as period has still not arrived will let you know more tomorrow
Sorry

 I know it's no ones fault but this morning I was angry that all im getting is emails - which I have to send first to get any information... but tonight im sat thinking how upsetting it must be for the other lady, she's probably worrying that im getting p off - as if! - cough!   I just dont know what happens from here ..... does anyone know? can they give her something to bring on AF or can they start without it? 

Hope your all enjoying your evening!xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hjones-hun yeah they can medically induce it try not to worry if it was other way ud still feel bad it sucks when things dont go to plan but they will sort it babe just think waiting few more weeks maybe wont be as bad as the years she has waited


----------



## HJones0809

I know what you mean - 2006 was our first appointment regarding IVF and its taken til now to get this close so I know a few more wks wont matter - it may just mean i'll have to enjoy the all inclusive on holiday first before starting  

 hope you have a lovely day - we have sunshine again in lovely Wales!
Hannah x


----------



## MrsMiller

Morning Ladies

Hannah - Don't worry about feeling angry, all the stress of tx and waiting for tx brings out these emotions in all of us. I'm hoping the clinic update you today with good news  
All-inclusive holiday sounds lush - very jealous  

Nic - Glad your hypnotherapy went well and that you'll be getting self-help things to do   Have you got any plans for this weekend?

Tam - Hope you are feeling more positive today? I wouldn't worry about feeling nervous, it's natural - I'm sure after your consultation on Monday you'll be feeling great and raring to go  

Stacey - How are you hun? Only 2 weeks tomorrow til you start D/R - Woo hoo!!   

Ruby - I don't envy you having to complete the form...it is tough. I ended up writing a lot (about an a4 page for both personal description and goodwill message. I started with how I came to being egg-sharing, my feelings and how much I wanted to help someone else achieve the joy of being a mother. I went on to discuss my family and childhood, hobbies I liked growing up, about my education, my job, my life now and about me as a person, then on the message to them about how loved they are by their parents and happy I was to have been able to help their parents have them etc. Hope you are ok and looking forward to consulation (it is on Monday?)  

Dingle - Hi hun, hope you are ok, know things are tough for you   
Have you heard any more from clinic?

AFM, I would like to thank you all for your positive fertilisation vibes as I think they have worked a treat!! Out of our 10 eggs, 8 were mature and were injected yesterday and all of those 8 have fertilised! We are very happy (DH particularly pleased as he joked that for once his   have scored 100% LOL  )
We'll be able to find out grading etc when the embryologist calls tomorrow with our morning update. 
Keeping fingers crossed for our little embies and also that no OHSS symptoms come my way....   

Love to all


----------



## staceyemma

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!! Thats great!!  

I bet you are so pleased!!!!

xxx
Yes 2 weeks to go for me until DR!!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Yep it's Monday so got a weekend of writing my personal description and goodwill message. Excited for Monday though feel like I'm eventually getting somewhere.

That's brilliant news! You must be so relieved and excited! Can I ask, did you feel anything during ec?

Xx


----------



## nichub

Mrs miller I'm so pleased for you I hope the embryologist phones you with good news tomorrow xxx

Sorry it's only a quick one I'm shattered after a 12 hour shift

Hope everyone Is ok

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey- yippeeee waiting is coming to an end
ruby- my appointment monday too
mrs miller- yippeeee well done u 2
hjones-hope not waiting too long!!!!!


----------



## HJones0809

Just a quick hello - Mrs Miller fab news!! 

Well no call from the clinic so don't know what's happening I've only got two pills left of this packet... Have been known to have emails at 10.30 at night so who knows I may HSBC instructions before Sunday. 
Had dreadful headache all day and my first nose bleed in years! Also cried for an hour earlier lol! I'm
Lucky my hubby is so laid back and just gives me a lovely cuddle  

Sorry for the woe me message xx 

Hope you all have a great weekend 
Love Hannah xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hannah I've had emails gone midnight...
Praying for you Hun  

Xxx big hugs


----------



## HJones0809

23.27 so before midnight but not what I wanted to hear!x


----------



## galprincess

Hannah-OMG i usually get emails at 11am and i have an emergency number to call im sorry wasnt good news


----------



## nichub

Mrs miller have you had your phone call yet??

How is everyone 

Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi everyone hope ur all having a fab weekend despite the  poor weather xxx

This time in 2 weeks I'll be starting my DR injections xx


----------



## melloumaw

yay stacey
its all happening now honey
mel x


----------



## HJones0809

Im so upset.... 

Had an email last night saying recipient wont have period for a while so will rematch me.  I emailed back and said cant they freeze my donated eggs so the lady can use them when she is ready as I can't imagine how disappointed the lady must feel.

Ive just had this email back 

Hi Hannah,
We have lots of recipients and donors, so we can easily match both of you up with oters.
I’ll sort out a new date for you and let you know in a few days. We’ll aim for eggcollection in june when you are back from holiday 


my holiday is 18th May for one week.

My husband had pesa at a cost of £1000 that we struggled to get together for 14th Feb - why now after being on the pill for a Month do I have to accept this..... what do I say in reply to her? Im home on my own and crying my heart out ive had an absolute guts full of disappointment.  so sorry for the me post x


----------



## Ruby998

Oh no hjones hope your ok! That's rubbish, I would ring and see if they can match you sooner. Then again if not don't be too upset June is only 2 months away and a nice relaxing break before will be really good for u.

Mrsmiller- any news??

Staceyemma- how exciting!

Nic- how r u? Are u off this weekend seen as you worked the whole weekend last week?

Well I've just completed my personal statement and goodwill message. Suprised how much I actually wrote much more than I thought I would! Excited for Monday now,

xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi everyone

Hannah - I'm so sorry about the reply you've received from your clinic. I can understand how upset and angry you must be feeling. It is particularly hard for us as a the donors as it does seem that everything is geared around the timing of the recipients but then I suppose that is the price we pay for getting the treatment free / subsidised in return for donating. I would guess from the reply you got that I don't think you'll be able to change the course of action from now. 
I know it is terrible but all I can say to help is to try to think of the positives of starting after your holiday in May, you'll be more relaxed from the break and if you were to start now, you would have the pressure of getting EC and ET done in time for your holiday, whereas starting after your hol will remove this pressure. 
I know it is so hard waiting when you've been waiting so long. Sending you loads of hugs      

Stacey - Woo-hoo - 2 weeks   You're right about the weather - shame as it was so nice earlier in the week. 

Tam - Are you having a good weekend? Looking forward to Monday?  

Nic - How are you hun?    When have you got your next hypno session?

Ruby - That's great that you've completed your writing - you can relax and look forward to Monday now  The EC itself wasn't at all painful, I was heavily sedated and I can only describe it like when you are dozing and you are aware of noises etc around you but can't really remember anything. I got a little tearful when I started to wake up but I think this was down to disorientation and that fact that I'd had over 30 follicles aspirated so my stomach was started to get quite sore and the painkiller drip was taking a while to go in. 

Dingle - Hope you are ok hun?

Mel - Hello  

AFM, I had a call at 8am this morning to advise that all 8 embies are growing nicely, there are three good quality ( a 2 cell, a 3 cell and a 4 cell) and the other 5 are of average quality (none of poor quality) so we are very pleased. They said that if there is no clear 'best' embie tomorrow and all still growing well then they will wait til Tues for a day 5 blast transfer (only one as they won't allow 2 blasts to be put back as under 35yrs old so risk of multiples is very high) and if there is a clear 'best' tomorrow I will go in to the clinic tomorrow morning to have two day 3 embies put back - so just waiting for call tomorrow now. 
Am still quite sore in my stomach which I am a bit panicky about (am terrified of getting OHSS and having to freeze all) and find that my stomach swells and is sore after eating then goes down and pain lessens within 1-2 hours. I'm drinking 2-3 litres a day and high protein desperately trying to stave off OHSS and fingers crossed I don't think I've got the symptoms but there is still the worry....

 x


----------



## staceyemma

Mrs miller that is fab news 
I'm sure you are doing everything you can to ward off the ohss xxx


Pleased to hear you are having 2 embies put back xxx

Hi ruby, Hannah, Nic, Tam and dingle xxxx

Xxxx


----------



## MrsMiller

Just a quick update from me, all embies still growing well, the three good ones are now all 7 cell so we a having ET on Tues with a single 5 day blast 

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend x


----------



## Ruby998

That's fab mrsmiller. Looking forward to your BFP in 2 weeks xx


----------



## HJones0809

Mrs miller that's fantastic news!!!  
Thank you for your lovely messages, I did send a rather open email back saying how disappointed we are but I also need to know whether I have a week break on the pill (finished packet today) or carry on without a break. I think what upset me more than anything was the take care at the end - Stacey knows what I mean when I say our clinic doesn't have the personal touch! 
Anyway woke up a bit stronger today and spent a lovely day with my hubby in the sun with a glass of wine and my kindle - two week wait by Sarah Rayner is a fiction bout egg sharing and I'm glued to it  

Hope your all ok and enjoying the sunshine! Love to all (and a big thank you xx)


----------



## staceyemma

Glad to hear you're feeling much stronger today Hannah  
I've ordered the book should be here soon I've read a taster and it's fab xxx


What a nice sunny day it's been


----------



## nichub

Hi everyone

Hannah, I'm so sorry about your matching gun I think that's awful and they are messing you around, I don't know why to suggest though big hugs xxx

Mrs miller I'm so pleased for you you have some bloody good embies there and I have a good feeling for your bfp, I've never actually got to blast although I would love to well done you xx

Ruby - I've been off this weekend thanks for asking, going to have a date with my lovely hubby tonight and go and see the hunger games, good luck for Monday xx

Afm, had a few drinks with my cousin last night and spoke to my other cousin in oz ( were all quite close) my cousin in oz says the minute we rang her that she is pregnant- no planned and not to pleased, I passed the phone over to my cousin, said I can't quite handle that at the minute and didn't speak to her after that, I think she knows she upset me, I didn't really know what to do and I'm such a rubbish liar that I could have blogged my way through a conversation about it! 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies 

Nic
Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller-Thats fab good luck for tuesday
Nic-oh sweetie huge hugs take the positive which is when you get pg you will be happy and will be wanted and planned!!!
Hannah-If Ec is June you will start before you go on holiday hun think that means you start end of this month?
AFM-looking forward to tomorrow nervous, anxious yet dead excited will update tomorrow evening as wont be home until 6ish!!!


----------



## nichub

Good luck for tomorrow chuck xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic-thanks hunny im gettin in bed soon 2 hour drive tomorrow leaving at 8:30 yawnnnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Nic 

I'd of done the same thing too Hun and passed over the phone   
Hope you're ok xxx


Good luck for tomorrow tam how exciting!!!!

Xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all 

Tam - good luck for today!!
Nic - some people are so insensitive, I would have handed phone over as well   

Mrs Miller - good luck for tomorrow!!

AFM just had an email back saying as its 4-5 weeks of injections we have to start after my holiday as flying after stimulation would put me at high risk of DVT and if I had a complication such as ohss I wouldn't be able to fly hence when my recipient couldn't be matched into my cycle she cancelled it..... although I have never had any dates or information ...I don't understand how ladies have treatment abroad and why it has never been an issue before- its still 7 weeks away!! ...... 
so still no wiser! oh and have holiday early August so will be in same situation again I expect. 

yet another bad Monday ahead no doubt   xxx


----------



## HJones0809

lol the word bad started with a s and ended with a y! lol! I love how they change the words of posts


----------



## Ruby998

So my results are back and all ok. The doctor asked if I was ready to go which I replied ASAP! Then I spoke to the nurse and she said they would be in touch in the next couple of months!! Not days, months!! I am gutted. She said there is a back log.

Sorry for the rant just gutted xx


----------



## staceyemma

Awhh Ruby hun   months!!!!
These bluddy clinics don't have a clue do they wave £££'s under their nose and you'd be in the next day... do something as wonderful and priceless as egg sharing and get the response 'months!' I really feel for you   

I've waited since Decemebr to get to this point I wish I knew in the beginning how long it would take 

x

Rant as much as you like hunny xx


----------



## nichub

Aw ruby flipping heck what's with these clinics!! Poor you hope your ok xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Nic how are you?

Hope you are ok

As you're a nurse and very knowledgable I was just wondering if you could give me a few pointers on injecting the suprecur?

I didn't really have a 'injection lesson' as such and a little confused exactly how to do it right...
xx


----------



## nichub

I love the way you describe me as knowledgable ha ha!! Right is it the drawing up you want tips on or actually the jabbing?? Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Maybe both?   hee hee
I think you are knowledgable!


----------



## nichub

Ha ha thank you, right when drawing up the liquid, tip the vial upside down and fill the syringe to where you need it, once you have taken the needle out of the vial tap the syringe gently and get any air bubbles out of the syringe and prime your needle by pressing your plunger slightly so you see a tiny bit of liquid at the tip of your needle, then pinch a bit of fat between your finger and thumb, if you have an insulin needle ( these usually have an orange cap and the needle is about 5mm in length) then press the needle in your skin where your gently pinching and press your plunger, here's my biggest tip, don't do it slowly it will hurt more, your nerve endings are in you dermis near the top of your skin once you pass that bit you won't feel it so by pressing the needle in slowly you will feel it more! If you are using a needle that is longer than an insulin needle ( when you make your stimms up you will have separate needles) then you need to put these into your skin at about 45 degree angle, keep rotating your injection site and buseralin (supracur) usually leaves a bit of a red itchy mark

Hope this helps
Let me know if you have any other questions

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thats great thanks Nic! xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi everyone, thank you for all your good advise last week regarding my delay in treatment. I sent a stroppy email this morning and surprise surprise I've suddenly been matched! hmmmm...strange coincidence!

Anyway, I'm over the moon and it looks like I'll be starting treatment soon. Is there an Egg Share April/May thread?


----------



## staceyemma

No there isn't but Im starting my injections on 14th April.

Thats great news Jo xxx


----------



## nichub

Joanna your welcome to join this one we can just change the name of it, everyone is at different stages of egg sharing anyway so the month bit is irrelevant

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub

There you go girls this is just the egg share thread now, no longer month specific

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies i have to wait 3 weeks for bloods etc to be checked and will be starting within next 3 cycles depending on recipient today was great except my stupid dp forgot to get hiv, hep b and c done so they got to be done but fingers crossed not too much longer


----------



## Ruby998

Hey gal princess glad all went well. We may still start treatment around the same time then cos mine have said a couple of months. Want it to happen like yesterday! Ha ha.

Joanna can u send a stroppy email for me? Ha

Mrsmiller- how are u? Are u excited for tomorrow?

Well I've come home from work and started looking at holidays at the beginning of may. Trust my look though if we book then they will match me quicker. I just don't know what to do for the best. I feel so stressed and a holiday would be good but then I would be gutted if it meant it delayed things! 

xx


----------



## HJones0809

Ruby stay away from the holidays hun! As I've one booked end of May (surprise for my dad bday) my treatment is now on hold til June  
These clinics really are a nightmare - I often wonder if recipients think its the donors holding them up! Ive been matched and now unmatched as she's not due AF for a while (you'd think they would have checked that first!) so now waiting for a new recipient for after my holiday  x

Nix love the new name  we really can't put a month to us all now ... Perhaps Xmas egg share as feels like that'll be the case  lol xx


----------



## HJones0809

Oh quick update - hubby rang the clinic for some answers turns out she thought I had holiday also booked in may and June so couldnt have treatment between the holidays !!  (so busy I think she's mixing people up a bit!) anyway she asked if i would mind doing injections on holiday and said no we just want to get started! So she's going to get some dates sorted for me and out in the post this week - finally  x


----------



## Ruby998

Hjones- that's good news. Why is it things only move when you get stroppy?! Suppose I can't yet but will email every week! Ha. I took your advice, my husband also thought I was being silly. We've booked 2 nights in edinburgh instead xx


----------



## HJones0809

Edinburgh is lovely  we went for new year 5 yrs ago - freeezzzziinnngg tho! Lol
Keep on that them weekly but ring don't just email - you can delete an email without really reading it and I think that's what's happened to me. I'll just be happier when I can get some dates x


----------



## galprincess

Ladies
I will have start dates in 3 weeks although i will ring in 2 just incase my results come back early lol DP getting his bloods done as he forgot the plonker!!!! will all be done by tuesday i will post them to the clinic myself so i know they get there and then will call that friday to check they received and slip in a little so are all my bloods back? ha ha ha subtle as a brick im hoping to start end of may or beginning june i dont care really just want to have dates hate being in limbo


----------



## staceyemma

Hannah hoping you hear some good news this week my lovely- I don't think they'll be mucking you about anymore!        fingers and toes crossed for you xxx

Ruby- Keep on at your clinic lovely, I wanted to book a holiday but wasn't sure with dates etc...so awkward isn't it?

Tam- Fantastic news    men ey! My hubby forgot too but I soon sorted him out  
Tam you sound like me   Who knows they could be back in 2 weeks!  

Nic- I love the ladies on this thread   hope you are ok any more news about the health visitor qual? 

Joanna1981- Hooray Jo any idea when you start injections? xxxx

AFM- I am already drinking plenty of water I don't think I'll struggle as I drink like a goldfish anyway!
My suprecur arrives today and I start next Sat 14th!
I'll be having a nosey at my jabs later no doubt  

xxx hugs to all


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi Ladies, thanks for all your help and advise. It is a little worrying and very annoying that things only really get moving when you start getting stroppy!
I  like the non month specific name now. It's so hard to know when you're having treatment and when you set your heart on a specific month it's heart breaking when that month comes and goes and I don't think it helps our stress levels.
As for holidays, it's bloody sods law that the moment you book one, your treatment will clash - that's just life! I have nothing booked until June/July when we're going camping with friends who are also TTC. Thinking positively we'll both be up the duff or we'll be more-than-enjoying a couple of bottle of grape juice. 

I had a call from the hospital this morning and they've booked me in for a scan and injections lesson(again) on the 16th April. They hope to have me start sniffing the good stuff probably the next day.
It finally feels as though things are happening. The waiting is hard, but with dates at least we all have something to focus on.
xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi Ladies, thanks for all your help and advise. It is a little worrying and very annoying that things only really get moving when you start getting stroppy!
I  like the non month specific name now. It's so hard to know when you're having treatment and when you set your heart on a specific month it's heart breaking when that month comes and goes and I don't think it helps our stress levels.
As for holidays, it's bloody sods law that the moment you book one, your treatment will clash - that's just life! I have nothing booked until June/July when we're going camping with friends who are also TTC. Thinking positively we'll both be up the duff or we'll be more-than-enjoying a couple of bottle of grape juice. 

I had a call from the hospital this morning and they've booked me in for a scan and injections lesson(again) on the 16th April. They hope to have me start sniffing the good stuff probably the next day.
It finally feels as though things are happening. The waiting is hard, but with dates at least we all have something to focus on.
xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

how did that happen twice?


----------



## staceyemma

Jo it looks like I'll be starting around the same time as you I start my down reg on 14th April- I'm doing injections tho...
xxxx

Glad you have dates it feels much better doesn't it with dates


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi ladies

Just a quick update, I am now PUPO with one good quality expanded blastocyst. Praying it is sticky    

Out of our 8 embies, 4 made it to day 5. The other 3 are early blasts so clinic will continue to grow them and call us tomorrow - if they develop more then we'll have some frosties too (fingers crossed)

On way back from clinic now so catch up later

X x x


----------



## staceyemma

oooh how exciting!!!!    
Hope u get that BFP whens your test date? xxx

My drugs arrived today ready for next Saturday!


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller- Congrats honey lots of sticky glue to you xxx


----------



## nichub

Congratulations mrs miller I'm really pleased for you.

Hi to everyone, sorry it's only a quick one I'm on a stretch of nights

Nic
Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Congratulations Mrs Miller!! as we say here in Wales cwtch up and rest   xxx


----------



## Ruby998

That's fab news mrsmiller, got my fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## HJones0809

At last I have news!!

Just had an email to say booked in for EC week beginning 18th June


----------



## galprincess

Hannah -yippeeeee!!!! wtg you so you start in 2 weeks is that right?


----------



## HJones0809

I think I'll start May time - as its about 10 weeks away - Im on holiday 18th May so will have to take drugs with me but hopefully will get dates and more info this week!
Im just not sure what to do about work - to tell or not to tell that is the question!   I'm planning on going sick, the girls in work know im waiting but I don't know whether to just be honest with them all or just let them whisper behind my back  

only one day left in work   im spending the morning up the valley's doing a clinic (did anyone watch Stella on sky1!!) so should be an interesting morning 

 to all xxxx


----------



## nichub

Yey Hannah that's great news I'm really pleased you now have some dates 

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah thats great hun not long now im hating waiting and im only 4 days in lol only 17 days to go


----------



## tans

Hiya Ladies, Thought I would jump in as I started Stimms today  Hope to get to know you all and share the journey x


----------



## nichub

Welcome tans the girls On here are fab I'm sure they will all make
You feel welcome 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Hi Tans welcome to the club!

xx


----------



## galprincess

Tans welcome hun and congrats on starting your journey!!!
My consultant called today to tell me i may not need pill to sync i so hope so lol so could be starting cycle after next my next one is around 13th april


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi Ladies

 Tans - Welcome to the thread. It's been a lifeline for me on my first egg share journey  

Tam - That's great news that you may be starting soon and without the pill  

Hannah - Fab news that you've now got some dates - woo hoo!   Was your clinic good?

Stacey - Bet you can't wait to start jabbing!!!   

Joanna - Woo hoo for finally getting closer to starting  

Nic - How are you hun?

Ruby - How's things hun?

Dingle - Hope you are ok?

AFM, well now 2dp5dt so one week today is OTD - already half-way through 2ww! I am feeling a little sick with nerves, I'm not feeling too hopeful or positive. I wish I had the option of having more than one blast transferred but the clinic flat refuse with more than one blast transfer under 35 yrs old.....
The clinic called yesterday and only 1 of our 3 remaining blasts was suitable for freezing so we've taken the plunge and have 1 frostie but they did warn me that there is only a 50% chance it would survive thawing which again doesn't fill me with positivity for future. 
Am finally no longer in constant pain everytime I eat (thanks to windease and gaviscon - sorry for TMI) but it lasted for 4 days after EC. 
The idea of having to start the whole process again if I get a BFN fills me with dread....I've not really enjoyed the cycling (not to mention how much is costs with all the supplements, organic food and acupuncture!!) mostly because I've been terrified about OHSS. 

Sorry for bringing the mood down, am feeling a little tearful and crap today


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller
i had to reply hun but all the times i swore i had bfn it was bfp so hang in there, i will be having 2 put back 3 day transfer for me as ive opted to keep everything the same come on mrs pma we all with you


----------



## HJones0809

Mrs miller - please don't say sorry! Open up as much as you need to Hun that's what we are all here for xxx not much longer to wait now and you'll know for sure, your body and mind has been
through a lot past few months so it's only right your feeling anxious xx 
Wish we could all give you a real hug  
Sending you love and warm baby dust wishes xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Tans!
Lovely to have you in board  

Congrats on starting stim! Hope all goes well - keep us posted!
Hannahx


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller- the only symptoms i had was a sort of AF pain and stitch type pains down 1 side and veiny boobs other than that i felt like af was arriving any second im so sorry your feeling down hun but i found 1 day i was up next down its all part of the journey hun come on lots of super sticky glue and PMA!!!!! A lady on Bourn hall forum only had 1 frostie and her treatment worked another had 1 transferred no frosties and it worked your lil embie is back where it belongs let your body nurture it and let it snuggle down


----------



## tans

Hey all thanks for the welcome   Well I'm now day 3 Stimms and I'm so bloated I actually look pregnant! I've been walking aroud with my buttons on my jeans undone haha. Scan on Tuesday to see how I'm responding and then finally scan nxt Friday before EC. I've waited ages for this part of the treatment and now its flying by!


----------



## galprincess

Tans all sounds good hun xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Hi everyone, have you all enjoyed the long weekend?

Mrs miller- how are you? When is your otd? 

Can't remember who mentioned it but I bought that book- 2 week wait and I'm hooked! I've read over half of it in 2 days. Ha I thought it would last a few weeks to take my mind off things. I'm a little down at the moment, I feel like my life is on hold and if one more person announces they are pregnant I am going to scream (apart from all you ladies on here! You can accounce all you want, gives us all hope!!) 3rd person I know this week and were all going for a meal next week to celebrate. I feel like a horrible horrible person for feeling like this but I really don't want to celebrate!! Do all you ladies feel like this every now and then? 

Sorry for the rant again!!

Ruby xxx


----------



## nichub

Ruby I feel like that all the time Hun!! Especially now, sometimes I tolerate it more than other times but I think it's understandable, hope your ok

Hope everyone else is ok
I've had an awful week/weekend not seen hubby for ages ( nearly 3 weeks) due to shifts - he's also a nurse! And we have had a couple of days off together and argued!!! 
Sorry for moaning xx


Mrs miller where are you up to chuck 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks Nic. All me and hubby have done is argue this weekend but over nothing. It's all because I'm feeling so crap and really argumentative. I've takn it all out in him and although I think he knows why he doesn't really understand. He doesn't know why I'm upset about the latest pregnancy announcement as they have no idea what we are going through. I know he's right but u just can't help how u feel xx


----------



## nichub

Ruby my DH doesn't get it either I don't think that men think in the same way and I'd love to say that our arguments are down to me feeling crap but it's just him being an ****!!! Lol

Chin up chicken xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Ha ha most men are at some point xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi girlies!

Chin up - don't let the men in your lives get you down  

Ruby it was me that suggested the book - I finished it yesterday! I cried so much at the end! hubby was laughing at me - Nic your right men are   sometimes  really good book!! im on the hunt now for more good reads! Ive downloaded the author other book as well (not ivf related tho) as book was so fab!!

I need to stop eating and drinking rubbish!! I am like a human dustbin especially these past few days but back to work tomorrow so Ive got my salad ready in the fridge and will get step kids to take all their Easter eggs over their mums tomorrow before I devour them!! I never used to eat chocolate until I started on microgynon - how weird that now all i want is to eat rubbish! Ive got to get myself back on track before I start injections or hubby will have to roll me to the clinic!!! 

Hannah 
xx  xx


----------



## nichub

Hannah, I love reading so have some recommendations if your interested xx


----------



## HJones0809

oh yes please Nic!!
I LOVE reading - I parted with six black bags of books recently   
Hubby bought me a kindle for Christmas so im trying to fill it up! xx


----------



## nichub

Right well I have several favourite books but I love 'a piece of cake' by cupcake brown, it is one of the best books I've read! I also love all the Harry potter books and have read them a few times! And I have just finished ' a call girl' and 'call me madam' which were good, I've just also ordered 'the help' which I've been told is a good read

Have you got any recommendations? Xx


----------



## HJones0809

A Piece of cake is one of the best books Ive ever read (found the gang bit a bit hard going! but enjoyed it more once i got past that bit!)  the Help is also really good!!

A brilliant book is The Lost Daughter by Diane Chamberlain also the midwife confessions by Diane Chamberlain is great. - I haven't read a bad book of hers yet!

Twenties girl by Sophie Kinsella is hilarious!!! well worth a read as are all the shopoholic books 

Ive read and loved all Marian Keyes. Also enjoy Sinead Moriarty, Cathy Kelly and Giselle Green!xx


----------



## nichub

Good stuff thanks for that I'll look at those, yeah a piece of cake is one of my favourites

Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Well I've just finished reading the two week wait and I cried too. Nic if you haven't read it you need to! 

xx


----------



## nichub

Thanks ruby I'll have a look on amazon now xx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies
i have millions of books i have 1 about a group of friends all going through fertility pregnancy and it really shows emotions i will dig it out later plus all others i love reading i read bridget jones, confessions of shopoholic, the dog walker , confessions on a call girl , funny valentine, not married, not bothered, i love cecilia Ahern
Update - Dp had bloods done wednesday so just waiting for results so i can get drs to print them and i will send them recorded then its just waiting until all over results back and then should be good to go as im matched alreadyhope recipient ready to start


----------



## staceyemma

Thats great news Tam that you are matched already!  
I bet you are excited now! xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey-I am very excited and its whizzing by even though all ive done is wait lol how you doing hun?


----------



## staceyemma

I'm good thanks looking forward to starting my injections on Saturday it will all feel real then!

So you're just waiting on results now then?


----------



## nichub

Hey Stacey and galprincess good for you two not long now how exciting for you two

Hope your all ok

Mrs miller how are you when is you OTD??

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Nic how are you?
Have you managed to spend more time with hubby?
Yeah only a few days now! eeeek!
I fly out to Majorca on the 21st April for a week so I'll be down ****** abroad!
I have a letter coming in the psot from my clinic just so they know I can carry needles etc...
Can you buy fold up sharps bins anyone know?

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi stacey i found these for you 
http://www.diabeticshop.co.uk/sharpsafe%200.2%20ltr%20sharps%20bin.html
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

You're a diamond as always mel thanks   xxx


----------



## nichub

Hi chuck

Yeah we spent a bit of time together and wanted to kill each other ha ha I've got a few days off now and he is working long days typical!!

Xx


----------



## nichub

Stacey if you ask in your local pharmacy they might give you one maybe xx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies
Yup waiting for dps hiv, hep b and c from gp so we can send and all my bloods done at clinic hoping to start day 21 of may cycle bit down as dp count has dropped from 20 million to 5.6 in 2 and half years so im on a mission to drop the junk n get a hunk lol
Stacey i got 1 free from my gp last time good luck for saturday


----------



## Ruby998

Stacey- bet you can't wait! It's so exciting.

Galprincess- wow that was fast! Your clinic seem on the ball. 

I think I'm gonna email my clinic on Friday, that will be nearly 2 weeks since my results were back. I have no idea what to say though, I don't want them thinking I'm a pain but I can't wait months!

xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've been quiet lately - an not coping well with 2ww.  My OTD is Thursday but I've stupidly tested early and got BFN. Since 3 days after ET I've had this overwhelming feeling that it hasn't worked and I can't explain why - I just feel 100% that it will be BFN so I've been struggling to keep from breaking down into a depressive wreck since then. I've got no positivity or motivation , am fed up as we are skint due to all the costs and associated costs of tx, DH and I are arguing loads as we sit in together every night doing nothing, both bored and taking our IF frustration out on each other. We can't plan to go anywhere or do anything in case we need to use our savings for further tx. It really is a miserable existence. 
Thank goodness I'm off work til next Monday as I would be useless. 

Tam - That's great news that you're already matched   - sorry to hear about DH count (get him back on the wellman! too!)

Stacey - Bet you can't wait to get started   So jealous of your forthcoming holiday!! It'll be lovely.

Ruby - How are you doing hun? - sorry your having such a long wait from the clinic - I would def chase them up this week. I too cried at the ending of two week wait - thought it was a fab book. You are not a horrible person with how you feel about pregnancy announcements (apart from those from people on here) I am a completely bitter and twisted cow about them. And I am not happy for them. Every one I hear about just feels like someone has ripped my heart out   . 

Nic - Sorry to hear that you've been arguing with your DH. Your comment about him being an @ss cracked me up   I feel exactly the same way about mine. He has been insensitive a number of times since ET yet I never get an apology. In our whole time together he has only ever said sorry to me once!! I almost passed out when I read the text as it was such a momentous occasion LOL. I'm gonna have a look at some of your book recommendations. 

Hannah - Don't you just love the Kindle? I got one for my birthday last year and I love it!! I love Marian Keyes too, I'll have a look for some of your recommendations too   Sorry that you've been rowing with DH too..... definitely rife at the mo! 

Dingle - How are you hun?

Journey - How's things with you?

xx


----------



## Ruby998

Mrs miller- it's easy for me to say (I'm sure when it's my turn I will be the same) but try and stay positive. It's still early to test. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

xx


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller-OTD is there for a reason Lady come on i know it dont look good but it aint over your pupo huge hugs and we are all here for you either way we need BFPs lots and lots of em everything crossed!!!!


Ruby-I love my clinic and my lovely dr verwoed he is incredible he took great care of me before i wouldnt put my life in anyone elses hands just waiting for results like you he did say if i havent received in 3 weeks to call i give them 2 weeks then they start chasing lol you are the client doing a great thing for you and another couple so you have the right to call im shameless i would just say hi its been 2 weeks any chance of an update or send a nice email just asking if they have any dates yet


----------



## nichub

Mrs miller I completely sympathise with you chicken and I'm sure anyone else who has been in this position would agree, maybe a good book is what you need to keep you occupied for a little bit, I felt exactly the same as you Hun and still do a lot of the time but it's not over yet Hun 

Lots of big hugs

Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Sit on those hands Mrs Miller and no more testing.  
Big hugs to you hun sorry you are feeling down.  
4 more days to go for me- madness! xxxx


----------



## Journey99

MrsMiller! I know you are feeling down but it's true OTD are there for a reason! So no more pee sticks!! A lady in my local area group tested early and got BFn but got BFp on OTD. So there is a bit of hope.

AfM after the clinic messing me about saying I could start but then turning around and saying they need more results then they had them then they didn't...they are finally starting to match me. Its all a bit surreal that I'll be starting soon. 

Sorry haven't had time to read back, this thread goes to fast for me lol I don't come on often (needing a break from all things IF lately) and when I come on there are about 10 pages to go back. So hope everyone is well and looking forward to some BFPs soon! x


----------



## shenagh1

Hi ladies I am joining the lister soon hopefully with my initial cons on the 2nd may for egg share? Just wondering has anyone been to them or are currently with them x


----------



## Journey99

Hi Shenagh!

I'm currently with lister and waiting for a match. Welcome x


----------



## shenagh1

Thanks journey! How long have you been waiting for a match? I heard they have great results through it... Well I hope so because I'm traveling from Ireland over.. When was your first appt?


----------



## galprincess

Journey- congrats on being matched
Shenagh- welcome hun wow long way to travel, i looked at lister before my lovely clinic i hated lister they treated me like a number not a person although your right they seem to have great results good luck not long wait
Mrs Miller- thinking of you babe xxxx
Stacey- how you doing
AFM-AF due tomorrow or day after so hopefully starting soon


----------



## staceyemma

I'm good thanks Tam   Great that you'll be starting soon I'm getting a little nervous now!

Hi Nic how are you?  

Mrs Miller- Hw you holding on? hope you are ok  

Hi Shenagh, Journey and Ruby


----------



## Journey99

I agree about being treated like a number but I'm willing to put up with that for a BFP! 
The process has taken nearly 3 months to get to where they are willing to match me. I had to lose 14lbs first. Then there was issues with blood tests and my GP letter. It's all be extremely frustrating. They said they will try and match me ASAP. Hoping to start on my next cycle. 
Firstly make sure your BMI is below 30.  Secondly make sure you chase them to see if they are waiting on anything! I found out after 3 weeks they were still waiting on results from my GP I thought they had. If I hadn't contacted them I'd still be waiting.
Good luck x


----------



## MrsMiller

Morning Ladies

Welcome Shenagh!!    Bet you are looking forward to your consultation - that is a long way to travel but they do have excellent success rates   I had my 1st appointment for egg share on 21st DEc, and was matched by 27th Jan so shouldn't be long. 

Journey - That's great that things are moving with getting you matched -   you are right about OTD's. I was very silly to test early. 

Tam - Fingers crossed for your AF arriving on time    - have you got much planned for the weekend?

Stacey - nearly time for you to start jabbing - Woo hoo   It is so exciting

Ruby - How are you hun?

Hannah - How's things with you?

Nic - Thanks for reassuring me   How are you? Have you had any more hypnotherapy sessions?

Dingle - Hope you are ok?

AFM, Well...I was very silly to test early and get myself all down in the dumps as I've done two tests this morning and although faint they are both definately BFP!! I just can't believe it. DH and I have been crying tears of joy this morning. Need to contact the clinic now to sort out more cyclogest and blood test etc.

Hugs to all


----------



## staceyemma

YES flippin yes!!!!!!!!!! wooo!!!

SO Happy for you!!!!!!!
                 
       

*Congratulations!!!!*


----------



## nichub

Oh my goodness mrs miller I'm so pleased for you

lots of   for you

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Huge congratulations!!!!!!   I'm so happy for you! Hope you and your hubby have a lovely weekend off together xxx


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller-Thats fab huge congrats see i learnt my lesson i tested really early i got bfp then 2 days later started bleeding although all was fine it just adds to stress im so happy for you lets get more bfps
Ruby-Definitely hun and hope you add to the bfp stats
AFM-Busy weekend seeing sister in law sat and all other in laws and sunday taking boys swimming no af yet but im cramping so prob tomorrow today is day 28 and af usually between day 27-29 so anytime now 
Quick question looking through last treatment schedule i took pill for 1 whole month then second packet i added down reg spray on day 14 and then 2 weeks after had bleed then started stimms so hopefully i will start pill next month and start june or as my lovely consultant said he wouuld try i might avoid pill does this sound like anyone elses schedule?


----------



## nichub

I have never had the pill galprincess on either a long or short protocol xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic-My clinic use it to sync cycles and i used it in last tx and got a bfp so im kinda hoping i do same again im really superstitious


----------



## staceyemma

I've nearly finished my 2nd pack of pills start my DR injections 2 days before pill pack ends...thats also when I take my last pill.

xx


----------



## nichub

Galprincess I would be the same if it had worked for me I would want the same too xx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies
thanks i have some more questions lol firstly food facts did you know peas, rhubarb and soy soya products are fertility poison?
i have researched sperm production my lovely man does gym 4 days a week and swims 5 days the swimming is fine but would you say gym is excessive?


----------



## staceyemma

Is he liftign heavy weights? what kind of workouts does he do?

We have bad thunder and lightning and huge hailstones here!!!


----------



## nichub

I'm not familiar with what makes can and can't do as mine is a Jaffa!! (seedless!) xx


----------



## staceyemma

hee hee


----------



## Tito

Hi ladies i've been quiet for ages work has been mad with the lads all off to Afghanistan now  its getting a bit quiet and really a good time for me to start treatment in this mad place. Finally ES is starting to get more real to me now.

I started my nasal spray this morning and took the last pill today. I am booked for a scan on the 24th of April and hopefully will start the Menpur injection then. Its been such a long time and finally its coming up. So just wanted to say for all those that have been waiting ages to be matched don't give up my journey started in June last year but here i am now  just keep praying


----------



## HJones0809

Mrs Miller!!!! Congratulation!!!    so happy for you and hubby!! 

Afm OMG!! Had a phone call this afternoon drugs will be with me between 8am and 1pm tomorrow!! 
It's now feeling for real if that makes sense! I was shaking when I put phone down as really wasn't expecting the call! 

 something to smile about at last!

Love to all
Hannah  xx


----------



## galprincess

Tito-Congrats on having patience
Hannah-Yippeeee bring on the drugs
Nic- you hun?
afm- ok dp does weights and cardio and swimming af is late Nooooooooooooo!!! huge pains though so hopefully not too much longer n dp test results all good to send so we should be under way soon if af plays ball


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi ladies,

Thanks forall your lovely well wishes - Just a quickie as on way back from blood test at clinic, they told me that my recipient is pregnant too! It brought a tear to my eye. So pleased for her!

Will catch up properly later as an pants at typing on iPhone in car!

Xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Congrats MrsMiller - what amazing news x


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller-Best outcome now just a wait to the 7th week scan!!!!!!


----------



## Journey99

MrsMiller that is fantastic news!!! So happy for you x


----------



## Tito

Mrs Miller congrats that's great news


----------



## HJones0809

Aww mrs miller that brought a tear to my eyes as well! What a brilliant outcome!

Afm drugs are sat in my fridge! I start Suprecur on 20th May (in the Tenerife sun!) baseline scan booked in for 6th June and EC booked in week commencing 18th June - I can't stop smiling! Finally feels all very real! 

Any tips on what I should do to get my body ready? I'm on pregnacare conception tablets and royal jelly but be grateful for any advice!!xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Well I've done my first down reg injection  
Was quite nervous was going to get Hubby to do it but when he came near me with the needle I was like noo!!   ha ha 
I did it myself and it didn't hurt at all  
Have a little red Mark and it feels a little stingy and itchy but apart from that it was super duper easy xxx

It all feels real now!!!! Ahhh


----------



## melloumaw

congratz stacey,it'll fly by now
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

WAHOOOO STACE
A BIG CONGRATS GIRL FINALLY TIME IS HERE...


----------



## nichub

Well done Stacey I told you it would be fine xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks girls xxx 
Roll on the next one!


----------



## Tito

Well done stacey n haha i know what u mean on my last tx DH injected me once n it was aweful but when i did it myself no pain at all so preferred to do it myself


----------



## galprincess

Stacey-i did all mine myself although DR is nasal spray for me good luck will fly by now!!!!
AFM-Calling clinic tomorrow as AF turned up day 1 will be tomorrow as today just spotting but very relieved now so not much longer for me hopefully!!!!


----------



## galprincess

just ordered my whey protein powder for when i start stimms very excited now


----------



## HJones0809

Great news Gal - wont be long now!!! - I got my wye protein from Tesco - hope its ok! Lol

Well done Stacey!! hope your winning at the Bingo!!

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls second day of down reg done so far so good  
Does everyone get side effects from downreg? Expect it takes a while to kick in?  

I too ordered whey protein  

Didn't win at the bingo but had a fantastic night so many giggles! Xxxx

Love to u all! Xx


----------



## Tito

Ladies can i ask what is the whey protein good for?


----------



## nichub

Stacey on my first cycle I did long protocol and had awful headaches and night sweats but I down regged for about a month so maybe that was just because it was such a long time 

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Tito-Whey protein is for use during stimms protein diet is proven to get better quality eggs 
Ladies need help im 2 days late cramping had tiny bit spotting but nothing since any advice? i know im not pregnant i have bad backache should i go c my doctor?


----------



## staceyemma

Is it normal to get af type cramps while down ******?  

Last night it felt like my period was coming havent had one for 5 weeks as the clinic put me on the pill back to back for 5 weeks straight. As I've stopped the pill I should have a bleed about now? Will the suprecur delay the period by a few days?

Feeling a bit warm and a little sweaty too  

hope everyone is ok I can't believe it's Monday already!


----------



## nichub

Yes Stacey I can delay it don't worry, If its really delayed they can induce your bleed

Galprincess it can't hurt to go to gp, where abouts are you up to in your cycle now, I'm really bad at keeping up with everyone and where they are up to sorry chicken

Nic
Xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi Ladies - wow so much has happened on here since I last visited. I'm finding it hard to keep up with everyone's news but I believe there are 'congratulations' in order as well as 'keep patient and brave' to all you lovely ladies out there. It's nice to follows everyone's treatment and progress and although it can all get frustrating at times, slowly but surely everyone is moving i the right direction!

I had my scan today and my recipient did this afternoon. I had a call this afternoon from the hospital saying that we're all good to go! So it's the last pill for me tomorrow and I start on Synarel tomorrow morning. FSH injections start next Monday and I have a scan booked in for the following Friday. It's been frustrating, but it finally feels as though things are moving. I'm excited and scared. What will be will be.

Sending lots of positivity and good luck wishes for all you ladies on the big dipper emotion rollacoaster
xxx


----------



## dingle123

Hola ladies! I feel a little out of the loop on here and have no idea how everyone is doing!!!! Hope very much everyone is ok and that wherever you are the in the process you are staying positive *sending bucket loads of baby dust*

A quick AFM: I am booked in to see my GP in a few weeks for a smear, to test my blood pressure and also to find out what is causing my dizziness. Could be stress but not sure...it's been going on now for a month or so and quite frankly is becoming tedious! Also need to get the all important letter from the GP to approve the egg sharing. The Lister email A LOT chasing us re: getting started which is a wee bit stressful considering all the stuff going on in our lives right now....however at least it's a good sign for when we officially start - they very much seem to be on the ball!  

Anyway love to all, Laura xxxxxx


----------



## nichub

Laura hope your ok chicken I was wondering about you, 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Journey99

Dingle I can't believe Lister are actually chasing you! I constantly have to chase them. They don't communicate we'll so I've had numerous times when one nurse gives me conflicting information. I'm actually getting extremely frustrated as we need to leave the country in 2 months and they are dragging their feet. I contacted them originally in January and asked if we had enough time as we were wanting to leave in May but needed to leave in June no matter what. And I'm still not matched! 

Do you all think I should start chasing them daily? Basically if I don't start on my next cycle then I've basically wasted the last 5 months as we will need to go.


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies hope you're all ok

Down reg is startin to take effect now on day 5 now   hot flushes, mood swings and crying too  
Seem to be very short tempered at the moment  

Looking forward to getting to gettign home and just chilling tonight

Drove to alton towers and back 2 hours each way a long day and I felt and still do feel absolutely exhausted!!! xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle- i went to see my gp as af was late and been feeling yuk in general i burst into tears i didnt realise how stressed i was but it was great to chat and he checked everything and surprise surprise af arrived today lol
hope you feel better soon hun
AFM-Should find out some dates today hope they start with may or june!!!!!!


----------



## tans

Hiya Ladies! I haven't really been able to join in properly so I thought i would try again. I had my EC yesterday which resulted in 13 follicles which was only from one ovary. My other one has been kinda tucked up all the way thru stimms, there were follicles in there they just couldn't get a clear picture on how many and unfortunately couldn't retrieve them. The reason for that is that they only gave me a light sedation which resuted in me having the worst EC I've ever had. I couldn't cope with the pain when they tried to reach my naughty ovary so had to leave them. I'm pretty gutted about that and they reckon there was about 5 or 6 in there but aren't sure. 

As I'm egg sharing we got to keep 7 4 of which have fertilised overnight and are developing well. So fingers crossed friday ET for me 

Hope everyone else is ok? 
Tans


----------



## nichub

Hi tans that's awful why didn't they give you any more sedation, well done on your eggs though that's still a good number

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Great news on the eggs Tan shame about your naughty ovary but your seven is still a fab number!  
I'll be happy if I get to have seven!  

Hi Nic how are you? xxx


----------



## galprincess

Tans-Naughty ovary!!!! i only have general so stay awake thats great considering 1 ovary i had 13 follies from 2 ovaries and 5 eggs each and mine worked so keeping everything tightly crossed!!!


----------



## tans

I went into my EC laughing and came out crying! I asked them for more sedation but they told me they couldn't give me anymore because they didn't have anesthetist. Its a pity because they could've got more follicies outta me. Ah well its done now tho has left me with some bad memories. Two woman went in before me and they came out fine. Wonder why I felt EVERYTHING?? I'm quite good with pain aswell.


----------



## nichub

I'm ok Stacey thanks how about you??

Tans in not sure on the protocol, as I've only ever used one clinic and I know they can only give a certain amount of sedation without an anaesthetist being present, maybe I'm naive but I thought all clinics had anaesthetist there!! I have always had one ovary that they struggle to reach which Is why I'm always so uncomfortable after my egg collections but they give me midazolam which is a amnesic and I can never remember anything about it, sorry you have had such a rough time it might be worth asking why you didn't have an anaesthetist there?

How is everyone else 


Nic
Xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Tans - well done you for going through what you did. I can completely sympathise. In my last IVF cycle I had EC under sedation and I was in agony. I felt everything and was screaming in pain towards the end. My husband was with me throughout and he was begging them to knock me out - it was a terrible experience for both of us and it really left me feeling very anxious about IVF this time around. I was very very relieved when at my initial consultation at this hospital they told me that they do EC under a general anaesthetic as standard.

I think what pain you feel depends on a lot of things. A friend of mine laughed in my face when I told her I was having a general this time. She was sedated for her IVF and said she didn't feel a thing. (I did point out to her that she had 3 eggs retrieved and I had 18!). I think it depends on numbers, positions of naughty ovaries and individuals. (I too had a dodgy experience with sedation at the dentist, so I think some people just require more than others!) I have learnt that in future when offered a sedation for anything - I will ask an awful lot of questions!

Congrats for your eggies and rest up and take it easy
x


----------



## galprincess

Clinic called back just waiting on couple more test results then hopefully starting next cycle or one after!!!!!!


----------



## nichub

Joanna I agree with you about number if eggs, and it's awful that you also experienced this,  I have had sedation before and because the sedation was a good amount more like an anaesthetic, i don't remember anything and they really prodded around in me and considered going through my abdomen because the couldn't get to the eggs so some sedation can be great, I would say though if there isn't going to be an anaesthetist present the amount of sedation is going to be minimal
Tans At least you have your eggs now Hun and will soon be pupo cx

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub

Woo hoo galprincess great news xx


----------



## tans

Fantastic news Galprincess! The time will come before you know it!!


----------



## galprincess

Thanks ladies i will be on their case as of next monday making sure my results are back!!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

Hows everyone doing this morning?
Thursdays always make me happy because only one more day until the weekend YAY!

Sending lots of positive thoughts to you all

xxx


----------



## tans

Morning all, just received a call from my clinic and embryos have done well overnight. I have 1x2 cell 2x4 cell and 1x 5cell. So 3 good ones at this point that are developing as they should. ET tomorrow afternoon  I'm feeling better today after the call tho after tomorrow is the dreaded 2WW ahhhhhhh I know I'm going to be pacing the house or stripping wallpaper off the walls just to pass the time haha. Hmmm might be worth thinking of some activies for me to do while DS is at pre school. Any ideas?


----------



## galprincess

Tans- good luck they sound fab well done and good luck for et


----------



## galprincess

Hannah i would as if there is a reason to postpone treatment it will be a valid one id rather have treatment delayed to give it a proper chance. If you didnt tell clinic and your treatment failed you would blame yourself hun its best be safe than sorry


----------



## dingle123

nichub said:


> Laura hope your ok chicken I was wondering about you,
> 
> Nic
> Xx


Thanks Nic xxx


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Hey ladies hope you're all ok
> 
> Down reg is startin to take effect now on day 5 now  hot flushes, mood swings and crying too
> Seem to be very short tempered at the moment
> 
> Looking forward to getting to gettign home and just chilling tonight
> 
> Drove to alton towers and back 2 hours each way a long day and I felt and still do feel absolutely exhausted!!! xx


*waves*

woohoo! You seem to be all steam ahead in my absence...I am so pleased for you Stacey! xx


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle- i went to see my gp as af was late and been feeling yuk in general i burst into tears i didnt realise how stressed i was but it was great to chat and he checked everything and surprise surprise af arrived today lol
> hope you feel better soon hun
> AFM-Should find out some dates today hope they start with may or june!!!!!!


Whoop! Roll on May/June!


----------



## galprincess

Thanks Dingle how is everything? you starting may? we could be cycle buds


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Thanks Dingle how is everything? you starting may? we could be cycle buds


ooooh that would be VERY exciting! I'm @ the docs first week of May and the clinic said we could start straight after that...not sure time wise how that works? Do I start the injections straight away? End of the month? We are still umming and ahhing over our sperm donor and I need to find out if they will start me off before we ship the sperm...actually I don't think they will but we do need to double check. It would be lovely to be cycle buddies! xxx


----------



## dingle123

Nic - how are things with you?  Are you having a little break for now?


----------



## nichub

Yes I'm ok thanks laura, had a bit of a wobble yesterday as my best friend casually texted me to say she was pregnant, obviously I completely get that it's my issue but I just expected a bit of sensitivity, maybe that's me being selfish! I don't know... I'm fed up at the mo so don't think it would be a good time for me to cycle just yet, plus I've got no funds at the mo!! Any way rant over!! I'm so pleased that your starting soon, I don't know how your clinic works re; donor sperm or when to start injections etc sorry hun they ate all so different 

How is everyone else

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic oh you poor thing hun i dont know about you but i always found pregnant women harder to cope with than babies i too think some people could be more sensitive i have 2 boys but its still hurtful how all my friends fall over and get pregnant and then i feel rub in my face but i guess they get so happy with their news they dont realise.
Dingle my clinic works like this you choose donor before you start and then they like to start you on day 1 of next cycle im hoping to have news by friday if not i will be emailing and calling


----------



## nichub

Gal princess I don't think she actually comprehends how it could have upset me, after my DH had had a failed vr and I has hadn't produced enough eggs to share on my first round she said oh we'll you've not been trying for that long have you!! At that point I knew that she would never 'get it' anyway! Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic omg thats so selfish my friend said to me i dont know why you try its not like your dp has good enough sperm thats why you need treatment i actually slapped her i was so angry and on my first egg share she asked how i could give my babies away so i gave up on her now she is pregnant and her partner left her so i have been there for her but cant help but say i know we need help but my fella wont leave me tee heee karma!!!!


----------



## dingle123

nichub said:


> Yes I'm ok thanks laura, had a bit of a wobble yesterday as my best friend casually texted me to say she was pregnant, obviously I completely get that it's my issue but I just expected a bit of sensitivity, maybe that's me being selfish! I don't know... I'm fed up at the mo so don't think it would be a good time for me to cycle just yet, plus I've got no funds at the mo!! Any way rant over!! I'm so pleased that your starting soon, I don't know how your clinic works re; donor sperm or when to start injections etc sorry hun they ate all so different
> 
> How is everyone else
> 
> Nic
> Xx


Eek re text from friend - that can't have been easy to read. When realistically do you think you'll get the ball rolling again? Rant away..that's why we are all here!

I've contacted The Lister today to get an idea of time frames for matching/starting etc...I'm not too optimistic about the matching part being smooth...

Anyway...have a good day all xx


----------



## dingle123

Give away your babies?! 

Urgh.

This is why we haven't told my MIL - we brought up the idea of egg sharing a few years ago and she was horrified. I guess difficult for women who are not going through it to understand.


----------



## nichub

Gal princess I think I would have done the same as you I think!! I think people are so inconsiderate sometime and the only people that could possibly comprehend this are us that are living it!!

Laura- I'm currently looking at reprofit and not only do they have excellent results but the cost difference is massive so I could afford for Kev to have TESA and use him rather than a donor, obviously I was more than happy to use a donor but if I can use DH then that would be preferable but looking at doing it either later this year or next year 

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic i looked into research at reprofit hun the 1 in czech republic dr stefan is amazing i did a fertility blog before 1st egg share and went to interview him he was lovely!!!!
Ladies today is 3 weeks since my bloods my consultant said would have the resultsin 3 week but we had easter etc should i ask or wait few days then ask?


----------



## galprincess

Decided to email instead lol such a whimp but just basically said was asked to call in 3 weeks from consultation to see if bloods back and how everything progressing i appreciate that there have been bank hols etc but would appreciate it if someone could let me know as soon as you have news. I have a feeling this may be a weekly occurance email until treatment lol im so impatient


----------



## galprincess

Just had call from bourn hall i cant believe it all results back so just waiting to confirm match and should start pill may or june eeks


----------



## dingle123

Wooohoooooo!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle it all feels so surreal as i started treatment july 2009 so almost 3 years later and i have to say the nerves are exactly the same wont be long for us all now
Staceyemma- you ok?
mrs miller- how you doing hun? must be scan time soon 
Nic- i can appreciate needing time and the money it costs loads will you be egg sharing in reprofit? my friend has reprofit twins she did 5 treatments that was her 6th and final attempt they have great stats and u get holiday at same time but my gosh it gets cold there


----------



## nichub

Hey galprincess no I won't do egg share this times because I don't get lots and lots of eggs I think I'm going to have a try just for me this time, reprofit sound really good, don't get me wrong the clinic I used were good and I'm glad u used a clinic here for my first tries but I think I like the sound of reprofit so I'm gonna give it a go

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic thats fab hun even though ur not egg sharing keep us informed my friend egg shared over here then on 6th go she did reprofit just for her. In egg share she got maximum of 8 eggs at reprofit she got 19!!!!! and has gorgeous twins so i hope you go the same way not 6th cycle but lots of eggs and success


----------



## nichub

Thanks chicken xx


----------



## Ruby998

Hi everyone,

Sorry been quiet for a while, not had any news to share. Still havent, still waiting to be matched!

Nic- completely understand how you feel. I think it's hard for anyone to understand what it's like unless they have problems conceiving. I have 1 friend that said it took ages to conceive- 3 months!! What a joke!

Galprincess- still hoping we will be cycle buddies but looks unlikely. I thought there was a long waiting list for recipients! I rang today as I started my period on sat and they had asked if I could call on the first day, she said I might be matched before my next one but might not! Getting so frustrated now!

Hi to everyone else.

Ruby xx


----------



## dingle123

Morning all!

How is everyone today?

Nothing exciting to report apart from the fact I'll be following up again today with The Lister.

Have a good day lovely ladies xxx


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi everyone

Sorry been useless with personals, ms has started and although I've not been sick yet I feel it all day long and eating only reduces it temporarily. For a normal person that probably sounds manageable but I've got a terrible phobia of being sick (which I normally have meds for but which I won't use whilst pregnant) so I'm pretty much hysterical and having panic attacks all day. Been off work this week as moving makes it worse so just in bed trying to sleep and try to be calmer.
Got scan next Thurs so praying it is ok 

Hope you're all ok x x


----------



## Tito

Hi everyone just had my first scan after starting stimms last thursday so far so good 18 likely follicles on right ranging from 8-10mm and about 8 on left about 10mm next scan planned for thursday got my fingers crossed and prayingxxxx


----------



## dingle123

MrsMiller said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sorry been useless with personals, ms has started and although I've not been sick yet I feel it all day long and eating only reduces it temporarily. For a normal person that probably sounds manageable but I've got a terrible phobia of being sick (which I normally have meds for but which I won't use whilst pregnant) so I'm pretty much hysterical and having panic attacks all day. Been off work this week as moving makes it worse so just in bed trying to sleep and try to be calmer.
> Got scan next Thurs so praying it is ok
> 
> Hope you're all ok x x


Omg!!!! I totally missed your BFP - so pleased for you! Hope the ms eases up for you soon xx


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> Hi everyone just had my first scan after starting stimms last thursday so far so good 18 likely follicles on right ranging from 8-10mm and about 8 on left about 10mm next scan planned for thursday got my fingers crossed and prayingxxxx


Everything crossed for you Tito xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Glad to hear everyone is getting along nicely.
Keep smiling ladies

xxx


----------



## galprincess

Tito wow you doing fab hun
mrs miller wow that has flown by cant wait to hear update
Joanna nice to hear from you not too much longer
afm im waiting for my lovely dr v to call and give me dates i just want dates!!!!


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller i was same with both my pregnancies i found sprite or lenmonade helped have you tried sickness bands can get them from pharmacy after 12 weeks it will be gone!!!


----------



## Tito

ooh did i say congrats Mrs Miller am sure the sickness will stop soon..


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi again ladies.

Hope you're all pleased it's Friday!

It was an early appointment for me with dildocam this morning. I had my first scan after stimming and it's looking like everything is going as it should be. I also had bloods taken and depending on the results, they may call me up later to chanmge my dosage, but may be not as well! I have another dildocam appointment on Monday morning to see how my eggies have grown over the weekend.

Come on eggies grow eggies grow!

x


----------



## galprincess

Joanna lots of eggie growing vibes hun lmao at dildo cam i hated that thing maybe the fact i had a heavy handed nurse explained that hope i dont have her this time i swear she was picking up outer mongolia!!!!!
AFM making best of this weekend as my 4 legged baby girl who is 14 has to be put to sleep on 8th may
Happy weekend lovely ladies


----------



## Tito

Galprincess sorry about that. 

Just wanted to say ladies after a slow start i can't believe EC is round the corner now. I have a scan tommorrow morning and looks like EC will be next Wednesday or Thursday wish me luck ladies.


----------



## galprincess

Tito thank you hun and all the best of luck for Wed/thurs you can do it cant believe we are actually getting to 2ww well some of us i feel thats a life time off lol im so impatient will be emailing clinic weekly although they are amazing bless them im beginning to feel like a stalker


----------



## angel_83

Hi girls,

Would it be ok to join you? I start DR next Friday. This is my second egg share x


----------



## Ruby998

Good luck Tito!

Aww galprincess so sorry. Hope your ok.

Hi angel welcome to the club! Course you can join us.

Well I got my email today to say I have been matched!! And I start on my next period so in 3 weeks. So happy!

Xx


----------



## galprincess

Angel welcome to the egg share party!!!! good luck with Dr keep us updated this is my 2nd egg share too


----------



## galprincess

Ruby i did write thats amazing but it didnt come up wow that will fly by im hoping to start next cycle too around the 20th may but we will see i will email clinic every week until i get dates lol


----------



## Ruby998

Galprincess mine will be 19th may! Would be great if we start at the same time xx


----------



## nichub

Tito-good luck chicken

Angel-I'm sure we were on the same thread last time I cycled??

How is everyone

Nic
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic im good thanks how you doing?


----------



## nichub

I'm ok Hun, fell out with my mate over a pregnancy related issue! She had a go at me because I wasn't more interested in her being pg!!!

Xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks everyone and welcome Angel


----------



## galprincess

Nic huge hugs sweetheart its a tough road all this treatment and it becomes frustrating and hurtful when people are so insensitive just dont beat yourself up hun its a hard place to be in my friend is pregnant with baby number 11 i made a comment and she said i was judging her so know where your coming from


----------



## nichub

Thanks Hun and poor you, bloody 11 of em!!! Ha ha hope your ok xx


----------



## galprincess

Nic all i said was i thought 11 was a bit excessive even more so as she dont work and she bit my head off then i said it cant be good for the body but apparantly im infertile and bitter!!!! i threw back at her we have male factor and im not infertile but if she was a good friend she would know that


----------



## nichub

I know how you feel Hun I told my so called mate that if she took any interest in why was going on with me then she should understand how difficult it is for me, she said that she maybe miscarrying which I think was said to make me feel crap as it had no relevance to what I was saying! I suppose it just shows us who our true friends are, the ones we can rely on and the ones we can't!!

It will be us in the end xxx


----------



## galprincess

Nic when going through my first egg share no one understood as i had a son already by an ex my family blamed my lovely bf for putting me through it why dont people understand? i lost many a friend over treatment etc but me and my fella are getting married next year and it hurts alot of friends wont be attending as i dropped them along the way it was too painful to celebrate with them when they couldnt support me so any decisions on whats next babe?


----------



## nichub

When we got married we annoyed people just because you will never please everyone! If people are important to you they will be there so that's what matters, you will have a great time though, I loved my wedding day and wouldn't change a thing, when is your big day?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## angel_83

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone  

Nic - Yes I remember you were on a cycle last may/june and we were on a thread together. I've had a little break and now I'm ready for another go! 

I did start to DR in December but my cycle got cancelled due to my recipient being unwell so I decided to wait and carry on in the spring.
Doing this the second time round feels no quite so daunting as you more or less no what to expect. In my first cycle of egg share it confused me and I thought I wouldn't know when to take what and when but it soon becomes the 'norm'

We will def need SSR....does anyone else need this with their other half?


----------



## nichub

We're doing it on our next round angel not done it before though we used donor last 2 times so it's new to us

Nic
Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Morning, hope everyone's ok.

Can someone please give me an idea of timescales? I was matched on Friday and the email said I should ring on my next period (19th may approx) but what will happen then? Will I start on the pill? And then what? I will be on the long protocol. I know I will be able to ask all these questions on monday but I'm a planner and need to know ha ha.

Thanks

Ruby xx


----------



## nichub

Hi ruby I've only ever known them to start your injections on day 21 of your cycle on a long protocol and on day 2 of a short cycle, I've never been put on the pill so not sure about that, I hope someone can offer you more info that this, great news though xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby i was on long protocol i did pill cd1 and on cd 14 added nasal spray and pill then after the pill a week later i had baseline then started injections all together 12 weeks from pill to pregnancy test
Nic not got date but november next yr
Angel i have no experience of SSR but a friend did its painful for the guy but apparantly very effective


----------



## Journey99

Hi Ruby!

I'm not doing the pill but will be starting the nasal spray on CD21.  Then after a week will have my baseline scan and if that goes well approx 14 days of stimming before EC.  The 2-5 days later ET. They obviously can't give me specific dates as it depends on how my body respites to everything. They also said depending on my recipients cycle I may be on the nasal spray a few extra days. Of course AF is taking her sweet time arriving lol So our cycles might just be matching up naturally lol

Good luck 
J x


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks girls. I feel like things are finally moving!

Galprincess- 12 weeks! That's ages, ha you lot will all have to keep me sain.

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby i was on pill though so if your not wont be that long and it does fly by
Journey all sounding great


----------



## Tito

Ruby i was on pill called day on of period then pill started day 2 took it for two weeks then a weeks break then two days later started the nasal spray


----------



## staceyemma

hi Ladies how is everyone?
Jsut come back from a week in Majorca (shame I come back to rain!)

Feeling refreshed and rready for stimms.
I have baaseline scan tomorrow so hope my body has done what it's supposed to do and I can start the stimm injections  

Big cuddles everyone!


----------



## galprincess

Stacey welcome back hun good luck on starting stimms im still waiting to hear back about when i can start


----------



## Tito

Welcome back Stacey


----------



## willow07_123

Hi everyone i have my first consultation on may 16th. Was just reading what u guys are doing re treatment at the mo and was wondering how do they decide weather u go on the pill or not? Do diff clinics do diff things? Thank you xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Tam- lets hope you can start soon....  anything holding things up? 

Tito hello   how are you?  

Hi Willow I'm not sure Im afraid   I was put on the pill to match my period up with the recipients but I guess if the recipient  does not have periods then maybe this would not need to be done?  
xxx


----------



## galprincess

Willow clinics that match donor up to recipient use it sometimes you dont need it it really depends
Stacey no nothing holding things up ive done all tests im just waiting to see if they have my last 2 bloods back because last monday they were waiting on 2 results so i just email each week they usually call me straight back but havent so im assuming they are waiting for recipient to respond but will email again if no news by friday i emailed asking if they received last 2 test results and when i should be matched


----------



## galprincess

Willow good luck for 16th!!!!!dr v is fab let us know how it goes im on vits and eating well and exercising to keep my bmi down ordered protein shake but other than that waiting zzzzz lol


----------



## Tito

Gosh this ivf thing is really a roller coaster just when i was so excited that i will be having the trigger shot at 7 pm tonight i got the dread phone call to tell me that my hormone levels are to high so not to take the shot as need to go back tommorrow for another scan meaning EC now delayed probably Thursday now, fingers crossed.I really cant understand my body am on the lowest dose


----------



## galprincess

Tito i know its frustrating but trust the clinic if you had the shot it may cause OHSS they just want to monitor you and make sure its safe everything crossed for your scan hun hope you get the go ahead


----------



## Tito

Thanks Galprincess i know its just the fraustration of waiting


----------



## galprincess

Right ladies i emailed clinic yesterday asking fr update but they havent replied so guessing they sorting out when i can start and matching etc im going to give them a week then call im so impatient i hate not knowing and i know i havent been forgotten i just want to start this cycle so badly but its 2 weeks away until af so i know im cutting it fine but am hoping and praying i can start in 2 weeks realistically it will be june lol unless they dont start me on cd1 then i can start may cycle guess i just have to wait sorry for the me post but need to vent


----------



## Tito

No need to be sorry Galprincess thats why we are all here we understand the situation fingers crossed for you and things will be rolling soon.


----------



## galprincess

Tito thanks hun my doggy being put to sleep in 7 days and i think i need treatment to take the pain away although i know it wont im going to plan my days off so waiting flies by hate that my clinic not replied its just not like them


----------



## galprincess

Ladies 
I need a rant i called clinic today as got nowhere with emails and was told they still waiting chlaydia and ghonnerea results i called last Monday and was told oh they will be with us in couple of days a week later and still not and they havent even been chased up im fuming i feel if i dont call then nothing gets done and it wasnt like this 3 years ago they didnt even seemed bothered and the dippy nurse said oh we will match you quickly and i got angry and snapped not without my results you wont !!!! I had consultation on 2nd april its been a month all the gene type results are back so why arent these ones?


----------



## galprincess

Rant over they have located my results they still at lab in London so being sent to clinic and then finally i can be matched and start guess looking at June now as AF is 2 weeks away but oh well another hurdle over onto the next lol another month to get body ready!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Glad they found your results Tam phew! xxx I'm waiting on a phone call to see if I can start stimms tonight.
Baseline scan went very well yesterday so just hope my recipient is ready   xxx

Hope everyone is ok? Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey glad baseline went well everything crossed for you starting stimms and hope recipient is ready your racing along nicely hun


----------



## staceyemma

I can start stimms tonight recipient is ready!!! I'm doing 150Iu of menopur per day then scan on Sunday or Monday.
Does this dose seem low? Xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey no its your first treatment they can higher it i started on 150 gonal f ended up on 300 starting at 250 this cycle


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks tam xxx any tips for me for stimms? Xx how many eggs did u get first time? Xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Hi everyone hope your ok.

I emailed my clinic and asked what happens next- if I would be put on the pill on the first day and she said no nothing straight away but that they would ask me to take some tablets on day 19 to match with recepient and then would have a treatment plan. Any ideas what tablets I'd be on? And what happen after that- timescales etc. my husband has banned me from emailing them with loads of questions as he said they will tell me when I start the pills! 

xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey yes protein lots of water i got 13 follies and 10 eggs all mine fertilized!!!!! light exercise acupuncture if having it and also visualisation or relaxation cds etc and folic acid if you havent started already


----------



## galprincess

Ruby only been on the contraceptive pill to match so dont know every clinic is different hun


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all

Just wanted to say a quick hello sorry for the lack of personal but im still in work arrr!!! 

Hannah xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah hi hows you?


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies.  Ive started stimming!
Well did my first menopur injection last night it was soooo fiddly and awkward. 
We manged to break the glass vial of solution correctly (hooray) then drew up the solution ok.
We squeezed it into the menopur powder then drew up the liquid again and then repeated into the next menopur powder….
The syringe was so full of air each time… then hubby swapped the drawing needle for the injector needle and cut his finger he bent the needle right over …so obviously we had to use a new injector needle...
I managed to inject it in but had some air in the syringe.

What a nightmare lol!
Later in the evening hubby had a practise with spare syringes etc.and figured out if you turn the syringe pointing upwards before injection and then slowly push the syringe up the air comes out I was in such a panic to get it injected I was frightened of the liquid coming out so just injected it in I had visions of it squirting everywhere! 
Feeling much more positive about tonight though   xxxx

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey i use gonal f so it comes in i just have to stick it and press as an injector pen i couldnt do fiddling around mixing things


----------



## staceyemma

Its a nightmare Tam   xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey when i had treatment last time i had to prime injector pens hold them up and press air out but apparantly now they have new ones so just jab and throw needle in sharps box!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Sounds like heaven   xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey bet i still manage to mess it up lol i damaged lots of the needles last time what progesterone are you on i was crinone gel last time


----------



## staceyemma

Don't know.. haven't been given those yet? When do you start them?
My clinic gave me my stimms drugs when I went for baseline scan xx so maybe they'll give me those soon? xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey after ec hunsome are pessaries (bum bullets) crinone is a vaginal gel hmmm neirther sound nice eh?


----------



## staceyemma

bum bullets   xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi Ladies - I'm sorry for the me post, but I'm freaking out a little bit. This is my first and hopefully last wobble of the treatment.

I went for a scan today (day 11 of stims). The ultrasonographer said during the scan that we are "getting there", so I was a little taken back when the nurse afterwards said "right I think we're ready for egg collection!" She took bloods and I'm waiting to hear back about the results but we are kind of planning egg collection for Saturday! I'm just so surprised. As far as I could tell by nosing at my notes, only 2 follicles are at the 18mm point, the rest are smaller so shouldn't I be waiting longer? Last time I stimmed for 12 days (on different meds) and I'm so worried it's too soon and I wont have enough eggs!

Sorry for the panic!


----------



## galprincess

Joanna Dont worry about size the bigger ones are fab and mature but once you do trigger injection you will see all little ones catch up its like a magic shot the bigger ones might have 2 eggs in mine did and few little ones were empty so judging by what they said the smaller ones are around 8-12mm and will grow once trigger been done so dont worryits all sounding great and wobbles are normal its a tough time we all doing this together!!!!
Stacey after EC i had to have bum bullet i call em that cos she shoved it right up lol you laugh away its good to giggle even if it is at me!!!!
AFM Still waiting!!!!! im going to call Wednesday next week by then should have results and i will have 1 week until AF due so can ask how likely it is i will be starting in may i think will be june


----------



## staceyemma

Hubby did the menopur injection like a pro tonight no bubbles at all xx 
Hubby has it sorted  

Can't wait for the bum bullets xxx hee hee
Bit worried about the air bubbles I inJected yesterday  
Xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey it will be fine hun dont worry air bubbles dont make much difference as long as you got all liquid i dont let my dp touch my injections etc he is a chef so scary!!!
Yippeee bring on the bum bullets i dont have that i crinone gel that you insert like a tampon its yuk!!!!


----------



## Tito

Joanna dont worry trust the clinic Stacey welldone you'll be pro soon. Just update myself was so excited after bloods yesterday as was told it was almost certain EC was going to be Saturday then just to get a call later that my levels didnt go down much.
so am on the train again for another blood test am so exhausted now and DH is also down with the flu which doesnt make things easier am getting so tired and the back ache is really killing me am drinking loads just dont know what to do now to be honest


----------



## Joanna1981

Oh gosh the saga continues Tito! Stay positive it will all be worth it in the end. When I was in the hospital yesterday there was a lady sitting next to me who had just had a scan after me and who seemed a little exhausted with the whole thing - I was very tempted to ask "are you Tito"? I didn't I thought she'd think I was mad!!!

So you are back for a blood test today? Let us know how you get on. Really hoping now's your time


----------



## galprincess

Tito best of luck hope DH gets well soon everything crossed


----------



## shenagh1

hi ladies, I had my initial cons on wed in the lister and was very impressed, they told me things about my husband that previous hospitals  never picked up!! I can't wait til I get my results back now? how long have u all been.waiting to be matched? xx


----------



## galprincess

Hi i had initial cons on 2nd april they just got all results back so awaiting to be matched hopefully not long!!!


----------



## Tito

Haha Joanna why do i have that funny feeling it was me i think it was anyway ladies just wanted to share some positive news today.  My levels were down and i just did the trigger shot so wooohooo EC is finally this Sunday so wish me luck ladies


----------



## galprincess

Tito thats fab hun goodluck for tomorrow wow its all happening so fast!!!! unless your the 1 waiting of course.


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies not so good today EC went well however i only had 6 eggs so not enough to share as needed 8 i cant understand as i had about 30 follicles on scan so decided to donate all guttered but guess it wasnt my time does anyone know how long i need to wait before i can try again


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Tito xxx sorry you didn't get enough to share hunny xx 
What a wonderful kind thing you have done giving them away, next time just think you will be able to keep all of your eggies xxx I'm not sure how long you have to wait x it may be different at different clinics xxx 

I'm sure it won't be long xxx

Afm had first follie scan and everything is looking good they're keeping me on the 150 menopur and next scan is Wednesday xxx on my right ovary she measured at least seven follicles and could only see two on the left but my left ovary was hiding. Is this the amount I expect to end up with at the end I've only done 4 stim injections or will more follicles grow over the next few days? Not sure how it works? She said everything was perfect and didn't increase or decrease my dose so I guess that's good? Xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Staceyemma Wednesday is quiet a way and am pretty sure you will have more fingers crossed for u love.

Am feeling much better dh and mum have been my strenth today. My mum is so religious and has been telling me this was not my time and if i had kept the eggs i have maybe even ended up with a BFN so she feels it was the right decision as it was not God's plan this time for me this time, i believe her and wish my recepient the very best and now focusing on getting myself ready for next time i dont have to wait to be matched so its not going to be a long waiting game just getting myself fit and mentally prepared.Anyway i have all of u my FF family to keep me going nothing else can put me down so loads of Baby dust to us ladies i believe it will happen  to usxxxxx


----------



## galprincess

Tito think you have to wait for 2 cycles then start
Stacey on my 5day scan i had 6 follies so your doing fab!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks tam hope ur having a good weekend xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey yes im ok had good weekend so far tomorrow my fur baby being put to sleep


----------



## staceyemma

Oh tam I'm so sorry Hun  
I had a fright with my furbaby last night but he's ok now xx
They are just like family aren't they? Xx I had my childhood pet put to sleep a few years ago. We could have kept her alive on tablets etc but it wasn't fair and as I loved her I had to do what was best for het, it hurt very much but I found some comfort in this poem.



The Last Battle

If it should be that I grow frail and weak,

And pain should keep me from my sleep,

Then will you do what must be done,

For this, the last battle, can't be won.


You will be sad I understand,

But don't let grief then stay your hand,

For on this day, more than the rest,

Your love and friendship must stand the test.


We have had so many happy years,

You wouldn't want me to suffer so.

When the time comes, please, let me go.


Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,

Only, stay with me till the end


And hold me firm and speak to me,

Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time you will agree,

It is a kindness you do to me.


Although my tail its last has waved,

From pain and suffering I have been saved.


Don't grieve that it must be you,

Who has to decide this thing to do;

We've been so close,we two, these years,

Don't let your heart hold any tears.


XxxxxX


----------



## Journey99

Tito...I think it's a selfless thing you have done and exactly the same thing I will do if that happens to us.  I chose egg sharing to help another family and I couldn't imagine pulling out at the last minute. I couldn't disappoint someone like that. 
I think your mum was right and maybe this wasn't your time. You can relax on your next cycke knowing its all for you. Also the dr has a better idea off how you respind do can adjust your treatment accordingly. Wish you all the luck hun x


----------



## galprincess

Tito honey i think id do the same too however at my clinic they can just make you carry on free of charge and rule you out of programme
Stacey thanks hun thats amazing i will print it and keep it what a beautiful poem i had her when i was 13 and now at 27 i get to say goodbye we have spent half my life together and its so sad but i find comfort in doing the right thing


----------



## willow07_123

Tito-sorry to read your news, you have done a wonderfal thing though   

Galprincess-Will be thinking of you tomo   
-You say that if we don't get enough at our clinic they let you carry on free of charge but can you choose to donate them all to other person? Or if you carry on free of charge can you do egg share again? Thanks xx


----------



## galprincess

Willow unfortunately its not our decision they make up their mind on an individual basis i got told if i got less than 8 eggs i could donate them and then go on higher dose next time and try again or donate all and then have free cycle myself or carry on with my cycle and never egg share i said i would donate all and Dr V said not my decision!!!! they look at response etc and then decide


----------



## Tito

Galprincess am so sorry and thanks ladies


----------



## willow07_123

Galprincess-when u say never egg share do u mean u wudnt be allowed to do another egg share cycle at the clinc if u carried on and didnt donate them? Wud u b able to egg share somewhere else though? xx


----------



## galprincess

Willow never egg share means not at same clinic other clinics might accept you but i got told it would be very rare they went for that option hun it would mean you respond bad and have no chance of ever getting 8 or more eggs so dont worry you have done treatment before and it went well that goes in your favour


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi all, while I've been away it seems there has been a lot of sad news. I'm so so sorry for all concerned. Thinking of you all.

I had my ec today and I'm now relaxing at home and hoping that it's good news for the call tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## galprincess

Joanna well done you how many eggs hun and keeping everything crossed for your call tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

Thank you. I got 13 eggs. 6 for Mrs Recipient and 7 for me. 6 out of the 7 looked mature and the 7th was 'possibly going to catch up'! I so so hope and pray that these eggies get jiggy with their daddy's swimmers tonight. I thought I was quite relaxed but I've been in bed for 3 hours and I can't think of anything else. X


----------



## galprincess

Joanna its amazing how maternal we feel about our embies i kept thinking of mine too hoping and praying and imagined them listening to "get it on" kinda music lol crazy lady i am!!!! everything crossed for you you have done fab!!!!


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all im back!

Ive tried to stay away a bit as it feels like Ive been waiting forever to start and reading everyone's posts makes me realize that once you start the injections time really does fly (although im sure time stands still again on 2ww!) so Ive tried (being the word!) to relax and not think too far ahead!

Now tho im on count down!! Tenerife next Friday (18th) and start down reg on 20th!! 

Ive had a flick back over posts (bum bullets!!! pmsl) and thinking of you all 

Hannah xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Great news Jo hope you get some good news and lets hope they are gettign it on  
Tam    that made me smile today I'll be imagining that music too now  
Hannah Just you wait it'll be here before u know it   , so so jealous you're off to Tenerife   xx

Has anyone heard from Nic, hope you're ok Nic xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah wow you lucky girl nice relaxing holiday then you start im hoping to start sometime soon lol Stacey glad i made you smile  hope Nic is ok too


----------



## Ruby998

Hi everyone!

Tito- so sorry hun. You've done an amazing thing though and like you said next time will be your time!

Joanne- well done, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Helen- have a fab time on holiday! It will be great to relax before tx.

Nic- how are u? Did you get that promotion at work? 

Mrs miller- hope your ok and your scan went well?

Galprincess- hi how are u? Have you been given any dates yet?

AFM- I've had a nice relaxing weekend away, a last blow out I suppose where I could drink and eat what I want! I got a call from the clinic yesterday advising they had received the paperwork back form recepient so all official. I will start tablets around 19th may for 1 week then have a bleed and then start injections on day 2 for 2 weeks. So ec around end of june!! Quicker than I thought!


----------



## Ruby998

Sorry Hannah not Helen! Don't know where I got that from. Ha still half asleep as off this week!

And hi to everyone else that I missed 

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby no dates yet but should be june cycle i start i think


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> Hey ladies not so good today EC went well however i only had 6 eggs so not enough to share as needed 8 i cant understand as i had about 30 follicles on scan so decided to donate all guttered but guess it wasnt my time does anyone know how long i need to wait before i can try again


Really sorry to read this but as everyone here as said...what a wonderful gift to donate all. Here's to your next go! Xx


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Stacey yes im ok had good weekend so far tomorrow my fur baby being put to sleep


Boohoo. Very sad to read this. I love my fur baby to death. Hope you're doing ok xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

Thanks for all your best wishes.

Well after egg collection yesterday I decided to get an early night (9pm) at 2am I was still wide awake and worrying about my little eggies. I was hoping that they had a nice date with daddy's swimmers and that the evening date was leading to some naughty action.

I had the call this morning....

5 out of my 7 eggies have fertilised. I'm very very happy, but incredibly scared still. (Having been through this before you know that it can all fall flat at any given moment). I'm thinking positively and willing my embies to stay growing big and strong. I have a day 3 transfer booked for Friday at 11:40. They will call Friday 9:30 if we are going to go to blasts.


----------



## galprincess

Joanna i had 5 embies and day 3 transfer and my lil almost 2 yr old is snuggled next to me all snotty and full of cold!!!!
Dingle thanks was emotional day but had to be done she was very poorly lots of happy memories
Tito wont be long hun and you will be having your cycle


----------



## Joanna1981

Thank you 
I can't stop thinking about Mrs Recipient, I so hope that she too has had good news this morning.


----------



## galprincess

Joanna i kept trying to imagine the look on my recipients face when she got call!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Great news Jo  
Off for second follie scan now about 1hr 30 min drive
Day 8 of stimms today.... 


Nervous  

Xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey wow thats so exciting im going to predict 10 follies
AFM good news clinic are currently matching me will hear within next week or so yippeee!!!! this has flown by only did consultation 2nd April!!!!!


----------



## angel_83

Hi girls, I've been following you all. Im on day 6 of down regging. Does anyone know if you can exercise when down regging? x


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Stacey wow thats so exciting im going to predict 10 follies
> AFM good news clinic are currently matching me will hear within next week or so yippeee!!!! this has flown by only did consultation 2nd April!!!!!


Hooray!!!


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Great news Jo
> Off for second follie scan now about 1hr 30 min drive
> Day 8 of stimms today....
> 
> Nervous
> 
> Xxxx


Lots of luck Stacey! Xx


----------



## galprincess

Angel i did and will do and i did through stimms too!!! only if you are used to doing exercise that is and only do what feels good dont over do it


----------



## staceyemma

Great news tam   woohoo let's hope u hear soon
10 follies Oooh we'll see 
Thanks dingle so lovely to hear from you hope all is ok xx  
Hello angel


----------



## staceyemma

16 decent follicles!!! she said my womb lining looks lovely and everything is looking great. Next scan friday and she estimates egg collection Monday ahhhhhh!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey thats brilliant i didnt want to guess too high but all sounding positive good luck for Friday!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> 16 decent follicles!!! she said my womb lining looks lovely and everything is looking great. Next scan friday and she estimates egg collection Monday ahhhhhh!!!!! Xxxx


Weeeeeeee!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks tam and dingle u girls r the best 
  

Excited but so nervous now!!! Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey quick question what did you do protein wise? i have protein shake and will attempt brazil nuts did you do anything else?


----------



## staceyemma

Tam I've had loadsa protein everyday I feel sick  
I hope it helps with my egg quality

I have two protein shakes a day, lotsa chicken, eggs every other day (every day is too much and too smelly!  ) also quorn chicken style pieces they're really high in protein, yoghurts..
Drinking lots of milk too xxx

Looking at that no wonder I feel sick  

I've stayed on only 150iu menopur throughout too.
Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey my quality was fantastic as i had 100% fertilization and 10 was ok im hoping for few more eggs this time though!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

100% fertilisation that's great!   xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey yup my consultant keeping everything the same just upping doseage to 250 gonal f but everything else exactly same i didnt eat too much protein either last time i exercised too


----------



## galprincess

Stacey good luck with scan today!!!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi Ladies, Hope you're all well,

it's 3 days post egg collection today and I had a call from the embryologist this morning telling me that all 5 embies are still going strong! I'm so happy I can't stop grinning   
We are now going for a blast day 5 transfer on Sunday.

Yay!


----------



## Ruby998

Wow that's fab news Joanna! Good luck for Sunday xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanna 
Thats fantastic hun good luck for Sunday!!!! I had 5 embies too im having 3dt as it worked last time


----------



## Joanna1981

thank you          

(can you tell I'm happy!)


----------



## galprincess

Joanna you should be hun your doing fabulous and have every reason to smile you have given a couple the best gift and you are being rewarded for it!!!!


----------



## angel_83

Joanna - thats great news. 

Galprincess - thanks for the advice on exercise..i'm not one to do much at the best of times but do go bike riding. I've been awful this week with food...I think cos I know I should be good it's mking me to the opposite lol

Staceyemma - Thats great news bout your follies! You're being so good with your food! I wish I could be so disaplined! Where are you traveling to to have your treatment? It's a pain th travel isn't it. My DF is from Cardiff but moved to live with me in the midlands.

Im off work this week and it's been great...don't want to go back Monday. I only work pat time in the mornings though so I guess i can't complain. I'm now on day 8 of down regging and I'm waiting for AF to arrive so I can get booked in for my scan.
I'm travelling to nottingham for my treatment, same place that I had my first cycle of icsi at. The travelling can be a pain before work! But worth it hopefully if all goes well.


----------



## Journey99

Great news Joanna!!! Sticky embie dust!!!!


----------



## galprincess

Angel hun your welcome bike riding im not sure on i dont do that 
i travel from kent to cambridge 2 hours each way!!!! love the clinic though


----------



## angel_83

Galprincess - Wow that is a lot of travel...feels good to know that a lot of us ladies on here do it! Do you work? I do hate trying to get back to work on time after the scan lol


----------



## galprincess

Angel yup im a hairdresser but i take days off for scans etc as im self employed only do 3 days a week though so try and get days im not working!!!


----------



## galprincess

Those of you who took pill to sync with recipient how long were you on it?


----------



## staceyemma

Scan went well egg collection is Monday morning  

How's everyone? Xx
I was on pill 1 1/2 months but it's different for everyone depending on how close yours and recipients period are. 
Xx


----------



## Journey99

Good luck StaceyEmma for Monday!!

Sorry Galprincess I didn't need to take the pill.  I just start sniffing on CD21.


----------



## Joanna1981

i was on the pill for 3 months but that was when i was waiting to be matched. When they found a match I was on it for 2 weeks. They told me that was the minimum for both the donor and recipient.


----------



## angel_83

Staceyemma - I never had to take the pill, I'm not sure why that is though?? Good luck for EC Monday


----------



## Ruby998

I've been told that I won't be on the pill, only recepient.

Good luck for Monday Stacey 

xx


----------



## galprincess

Thanks Ladies hoping i wont be on it too long too was just asking for a friend as she not at same clinic as me i was on it 2 weeks last time then 2 weeks alongside nasal spray so guess your all right it totally depends im hoping im not on it too long
Stacey fab news good luck for Monday


----------



## staceyemma

If the recipient has gone through menopause or has no ovaries etc they won't have periods I was told and they wouldn't need the pill.  

Thanks for the good luck ruby and tam xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey your very welcome hun lots of BFPs to come
Nic hun how are you thinking of you


----------



## staceyemma

Really nervous now tam  
Xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey good luck and dont be nervous EC was fine for me and i loved drug free days before ET


----------



## Joanna1981

Oh ladies, I'm so nervous. It's my egg transfer day tomorrow and I'm bricking it! It was at this point last cycle that things started to go wrong for us and I'm petrified of it happening again. I'm trying to stay positive but it's such a shame that I can't look forward to egg transfer because I'm so worried that they may tell me I have no blasts.

Ok- pull yourself together woman. At the last check in you had 5 good embies. 1 blast would be amazing, 2 blasts -a dream and 3 or more -phenominal.


----------



## galprincess

Joanna its normal to be worried hun but no news is good news if things had changed they would tell you i promise and this time you have blasts all the best for tomorrow and let us know when your PUPO and blasts usually if things go wrong its before now they would have pushed for 3 day transfer!!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

Well, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't dissapointed. We went for the transfer today only to be told (like last treatment) that we only have 2 morulas.
I'm gutted, but I'm trying to stay positive and give these guys the best possible shot.


----------



## galprincess

Joanna sorry im think what is a morula? is that not quite a blast? i thought that was good news you have 2 and they back in best place sweetheart have you named them?


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi,
A morula is the development stage before the embryo becomes a blastocyst. This normally happens on day 4.
The chances for success are significantly reduced compared to a blastocyst transfer. I just feel so gutted because it really does feel like history is repeating herself. 

But I'm remaining as positive as I can. Pregnancies to occur occasionally from a morula.

My morulas are called 'hob' and 'nob' because they look like biscuits!
Poor Nob- fancy that as a name! Oh well at least the doctor put a Nob in me!



Come on Hob and Nob, you can do it, keep going x


----------



## Ruby998

Joanna, havent they got a better chance than embryos being transferred on day 3 though? Plenty of people have 3 day transfers and are successful. Good luck, got my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## galprincess

Joanna my lil boy upstairs is a day 3 embryo or should i say was lol wow poor lil nob id rather be hob lol deffo good chance and you have 2 i had 2 day 3s put back 1 took so deffo chance for you now come on hob come on nob lol!!! feels so wrong im having day 3 transfer again!!! my friend had 1 day 2 put back she 20 weeks so come on faith and positivity!!!!!
Good luck Stacey for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

thank you for your positive thoughts ladies. Me, Hob & Nob are all hanging in there. Because Hob and Nob are a day behind where they should have been, it means that they are slow growing embies, which generally means they are not as successful. but, we are going to prove the doctors wrong! I had a good chat with Hob and Nob last night and they are behaving themselves. They were too shy to turn into blastocysts in front of the doctors, so as soon as they came home to mummy they were good and became blastocysts and they are about to snuggle up have a house warming party for their new home for the next 9 months!


----------



## galprincess

Joanna 
3 years ago i was on for 2 day transfer but mine were slow so they made me have 3dt and 1 stuck so just because they slow growers dont mean anything it means they take their time to perfect!!!


----------



## dingle123

Thinking of you Stacey...excited about your next update!  xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls Only 10 eggs collected total so 5 each.
Not sure if my eggs are all good quality yet... Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

yay stacey
mel x


----------



## galprincess

Stacey thats fab i had 10 too and mine worked just great im playing them "getting down to it" music lol everything crossed you get 100% fertilization it worked for me im hoping for same again the less you have the best sperm gets to those so thats why some ladies who have loads not all fertilize 5 is a good number


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you tam   I'm just so terrified now I guess hoping I don't lose them as five is such a low number xx

Xx


----------



## Joanna1981

Well done stacyemma - now rest and try your best to relax xxx


----------



## Tito

Stacey,Tam congrats we needed some good news and don't stress about 5 being low be positive things will be fine fingers crossed for you both.

Had my follow up appointment on Friday and the good news is all i need to do is once AF starts which should be around this week or next week call clinic so i can go back to get medication and we should start again on my next cycle which is June. Its not too long to wait am glad i donated all to the recepient  as am not waiting too long.


----------



## galprincess

Tito sorry i was referring to my last cycle i havent started i will be starting june cycle sorry if i confused you. Congrats on starting next cycle i should be starting mid june hoping and praying!!!


----------



## galprincess

Stacey 5 is not low hun naturally you would have 1 chance a month so you have increased your chances already 5 times!!! a lady i know had 26 and 2 fertilized its not quantity its quality you want and im going to guess yours are fab you are young and no problems hun just relax and wait for the good news!!!!


----------



## Tito

Galprincess oops... goodluck too us though


----------



## Ruby998

Well done Stacey! And remember u only need 1. Can I ask and I ask everyone ha ha but did ec hurt? Did u feel anything at all? It's the bit I'm least looking forward too xx


----------



## staceyemma

Only 2 mature, 1 may possible mature overnight , 2 immature


----------



## galprincess

Ruby honey i was awake through all mine no more uncomfy than a smear test in my opinion
Stacey on day 1 all mine werent looking good i got 5/5 on day 3 thats not bad hun everything crossed and praying you get some fab embies!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks galprincess. I'm sooo nervous about it but I keep thinking I will have no choice when it comes to it anyway! Ha imagine me in labour! Just waiting for my af to start (Saturday) so I can get starting. U heard anything yet? xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby no not yet but only got told being matched last Wednesday and id hear in a week or so? dont like the or so bit lol!!! i will call friday if not heard anything i love my clinic it worked last time so im itching to get started and i will beg plead etc to get 2 back i did last time!!!! im hoping i have enough eggs its silly isnt it we hate waiting then it gets closer and waiting turns to worry in fact as soon as treatment starts the worry doesnt stop until bubba in arms and im weird i love labour ive had 2 fab labours and 2 great midwives makes all difference i even dont mind needles etc my only fear is BFN nothing worst than that


----------



## Ruby998

I cannot wait to start injections, really looking forward to it and i used to hate needles- think im getting used to them. It's then that things are finally happening after 2 long years. 
My clinic have already said that they are only going to transfer 1. Can u insist that they put 2 back?? 
Your the first person that I know of that loves labour ha xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby i insisted last time i said im a private patient lots of money even though egg sharing i was 24 i had 2 put back so at 27 i will demand same!!!!
Im weird lol even my dp said i have the most beautiful labours was home 8 hours after both my boys stay active during pregnancy it really helps we will all get BFP!!!!


----------



## galprincess

Stacey everything crossed hun for your call today!!!
Willow congrats on consultation tomorrow?
good luck to everyone else


----------



## staceyemma

Ec was ok had 10 eggs so five each.
Only one has fertilised they hope to do transfer tomorrow I have to phone in the morning to see if I still need To go in.
Had the worst night ever. 2 eggs were mature, 2 were immature and 1 was possibly mature-this didn't catch up tho 

I know I am lucky out of the 2 eggs to have one fertilise but I have no faith at all.  

Been crying a lot and can't believe it's all gone wrong. Everything has gone so perfect up until now.

Got to pray and hope that my one little eggie makes it  

X


----------



## Joanna1981

we're all thinking   and   for you Stacyemma xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey
If you go on ladies in waiting may board 1 lady had same thing happen only 1 put back from 5 embies and 2 were immature and other 2 didnt make it only 1 fertilized she got BFP yesterday i was being nosey as a friend of mine on there!!! everything crossed sweetheart


----------



## Joanna1981

^ wow what a lovely positive story. Something for us all to bear in mind.
x


----------



## staceyemma

Just been told the other 5 eggs the recipient had were all mature


----------



## galprincess

Honey its luck of draw i saw all my ec my consultant showed me 10 eggs and just split them like for like its on the eggshare small print their 1st priority is to get egg donor a bfp


----------



## angel_83

StaceyEmma - When is your ET?


----------



## Joanna1981

staceyemma, out of interest - did you ask for this information or did they just tell you? 
Still positive for you honey
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I asked them Jo xx


----------



## angel_83

Sorry just read back over your post..its tomorrow. Will be thinking of you staceyemma


----------



## galprincess

Stacey i didnt think they were allowed to tell you hun only allowed to tell you if live birth or not i guess it varies clinic to clinic good luck for ET tomorrow!!! loads of     
AFM waiting for af so i can ring clinic and be nosey lol i have decided if i dont hear from them i will wait for af and then call to them its day 1 AGAIN!!! I shouldnt be waiting too much longer


----------



## angel_83

Galprincess - Im still Down Regging at min I'm waiting for AF to show so I can get my baseline scan booked


----------



## Joanna1981

Staceyemma - forget about the other recipient, it will do you no good at all worrying about what she does or doesn't have. She may well have 5 mature eggs, but there is still no guarantee that a) any fertilised b) any make it over night c) any suitable for transfer let alone getting a positive test result.

You need to focus on you and keep your spirits up. Put all your thoughts into willing your little eggie along. Have you named him/her? 
xxx


----------



## dingle123

^ Great advice from Jo xx


----------



## Joanna1981

why thank you   - you can call me Jo-ermy Kyle!!!


----------



## galprincess

at Jo-ermy kyle pmsl great advise though
Stacey i had 2 perfect ones put back as did my recipient she got twins i got 1 so anything can happen and my SIL had only 2 eggs thats it and she ended up with twins!!!
Angel AF may be bit delayed dont worry and if bleeding during baseline they still scan you
Dingle how are you?
AFM hoping to find out by Friday when i can start it feels like i been waiting forever which isnt quite 2 months since consultation lol what am i like?


----------



## Ruby998

Hey Stacey fingers crossed for you hun- you only need 1 xx


----------



## staceyemma

The gynaecologist said the egg had on one polar and should have two? Didn't sound good.
The embryologist on the other hand said it had more chance of fertilising than not so who do I listen to?
Get the call between 8-9am tomorrow to see if I go in for 1.15 for transfer x

He said he didn't want to disturb it and can't look until the morning.

Really don't think it will be I've googled the one polar thing it's all negative


----------



## Tito

Hey Staceyemma stop. Be positive and dont stress yourself we are all    for you so all will be well dear.


----------



## dingle123

Thinking of you Stacey.....lots of PMA!! Xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Ruby998 said:


> Hey Stacey fingers crossed for you hun- you only need 1 xx


Exactly! :-D


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> at Jo-ermy kyle pmsl great advise though
> Stacey i had 2 perfect ones put back as did my recipient she got twins i got 1 so anything can happen and my SIL had only 2 eggs thats it and she ended up with twins!!!
> Angel AF may be bit delayed dont worry and if bleeding during baseline they still scan you
> Dingle how are you?
> AFM hoping to find out by Friday when i can start it feels like i been waiting forever which isnt quite 2 months since consultation lol what am i like?


Funny isn't it...for me time is whizzing by....I actually can't believe it's mid May. Let us know if you hear anything Friday xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey if it wasnt worth putting back they wont!!! trust clinic hun 
Dingle time flying by
AFM af arrived today bang on time       thanks for answering my prayers lol going to call clinic see if they have any news yet!!!


----------



## dingle123

Woohoo!


----------



## galprincess

Ive left answer machine messgage hope someone gets back to me!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Cant believe it its a miracle!!!!My egg is a fighter its only 3 cell at the mo but no fragmentation embryologist said it looks good!!!!!!! transfer at 1.15!!!

xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey thats brilliant now relax breathe stay calm your little fighter will do it you only need 1!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Tam!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

YAY - go eggie, go eggie, go eggie!!!!

WOO HOOO - I'm so happy for you!!!

YAYYYYY!!!!

Sending you all the best wishes for your wonder egg transfer today!


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Jo!!!! Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey you will have to name it after a fighter something strong!!!!


----------



## galprincess

Ladies i was told to call on day 1 i have and left message no one got back to me yet and it closes at half 4 would you wait till maybe 2 then call again just to make sure they picked message up?


----------



## dingle123

I'd always keep calling.....


----------



## dingle123

*jumps up and down and shakes Pom Poms for Stacey's egg*


----------



## galprincess

Stacey good luck for ET at 1:15 not long now !!!!! i found ET emotional you go clinic empty and they give you a baby!!!!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle been trying for an hour still no answer straight to answer machine im going to keep trying i want to know when im starting how dare they keep me waiting dont they know who i am lol


----------



## galprincess

Stacey gongrats on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) 
Finally got through to clinic waste of time i spoke to the dippiest receptionist who couldnt access my file so will "call me later" we shall see i have heard that so many times so will wait and wait and wait i hate waiting!!!!!


----------



## galprincess

Ladies 
I need to vent i spoke to a nurse eventually and she said not matched dunno when was actually quite rude so i decided to take action and call egg share co ordinator who basically told me there is no match!!! i explained that this should have been explained at consultation as was assured i will be starting within 3 months which would be July how can they promise if no recipients? im totally disgusted but it gets worst as i explained to the lady i was promised etc etc and want to start before July she was like oh i will speak to Dr Verwoed and get back to you i said im thinking of changing clinic and she was like no need!!! none of this makes sense they dont want me to change clinic and she speaking to consultant what difference would that make if no recipients? im going to call few other clinics got all paperwork etc and as i had all bloods etc done at gp can print off copies i dont like being messed about!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Grr tam these clinics do your head in!  ^ hope they get back to you soon!

Embryo transfer went well   
My precious little egg is on board   I have never ever felt so lucky in my whole life  
Time to rest now


----------



## galprincess

Stacey they wont call back now they close at 4:30!!!! another broken promise and its an embie not an egg!!!!! u have ur baby on board (bob) call it bob


----------



## galprincess

Stacey rest up and talk to bob and visualise your bob snuggling and keeping warm i did this alot and listen to cd and just relax as much as possible!!! when is OTD?


----------



## dingle123

Firstly - Stacey! So happy for you! Chatting about being accepted and your long and frustrating wait to be matched seems like such a long time ago now...hooray for finally getting to this point! Come on little embie - you can do this!

Tam - disgust. I am so sorry but equally horrified on your behalf. I wouldn't relish switching clinics and starting all over but your treatment so far/ communication sounds hideous. Go with your gut - if you feel they are messing you around..make a move. I don't understand who some donors are treated so crappily!!!  Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle thanks hun i will wait a few days and see if they get back to me i dont get why they would put me through paoperwork consultation etc if  this is what it comes down to im not sure what i want to do yet im just going to get through this week then see how i feel!!!


----------



## dingle123

I think taking some time is a good thing. Have a good evening - go pour yourself a nice glass of wine!  

Shout out to Mrs Miller - I know you're suffering with horrendous ms but we hope you're doing ok


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks tam and dingle  

Test date 31st may  

Xxx


----------



## aastraj

Hi sorry to intrude but I am on the other side of the coin, 
I am in need of donor eggs and I read this thread to learn as much as I can about egg share/treatment.

Gal princess  your post about Bourn hall made my blood boil  
I am and have been on the waiting list to receive donor eggs at Bourn hall since August 2010!
I am apparently on the top of the list and ready to start treatment but have been told there isn't any donors at the moment ? 
And surely with a waiting list of 18-24 months I can't be the only one?

I'm also starting to wish I had gone to another clinic, I hate being messed around too  
These clinics should treat you ladies much better than this, you are all stars  


Aastraj xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Wow Stacey! Got everything crossed for. Get lots of rest and don't test early! I've learnt that from this group.

Galprincess- noooo u need to start with me, tell them ha. I wouldn't give them a few days though ring again tomorrow. U never know they might miraculously found someone!

Hi dingle, u got any dates yet?

Hi to everyone else.

Well I'm waiting for my af to start- the only month I want it early! Not due till sat but u never know.

Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks ruby


----------



## galprincess

aastraj i am so sorry you too are going through this i really shouldnt complain as what you are going through is far worst i hope they find you someone soon honey im hoping its just a blip in their system i will give them a few days if i call tomorrow i will cry my silly hormones i want to wait until im calm and rational it just seems so strange there are no 5ft5 people with brown hair blue eyes i would have thought pretty common but who knows? hope they get their act together thank you so much for taking the time to reply


----------



## Ruby998

Hi aastraj

Your welcome here! 

Aww hun I cannot imagine what you must be going through being on the waiting list for 2 years. I've been waiting since jan and that's long enough. Hope they find someone soon for you! xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi All

Sorry for not being around lately been crazy busy in work! big   to Stacey who has had the ride of her life this week! - if only huh Stacey!   sooo happy for you and hubby xx

Im off to Tenerife on Friday! and start down reg Sunday - I can't believe how quickly the time has flown now Ive stopped stressing... its easy to be told not to get upset and stressed but its easier said than done isnt it!

Anyway wanted to let you all know im thinking of you all big hugs to you all    

Hannah xxxx

ps I'll try and bring some sun back with me  xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Hannah have a fab time on hol and try and de stress! And yes please bring back some sun! Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hannah my angel   thanks for being there  
I really hope you have a fantastic holiday Hun and when u get back I'm here for u EVERY step of the way  

Hello ladies eating breakfast in bed right now made by my beautiful Hubby xxxx


----------



## Joanna1981

oh ladies I'm having to normal 'post transfer low'   I'm trying so hard to stay positive for Hob and Nob, but I think the inevitable is happening. Every month about 5 days before AF arrival I have a day or two of AF type pains and right on cue, I'm having them now  

I know it's not over yet - (I've not started singing!) and I know I should still be positive, I guess it's just really hard.

Sorry for the me post.

Come on Hob and Nob - please still be there


----------



## galprincess

Joanna hun totally normal i doubted id get BFP then i had few symptoms so would feel great then theyd go and i would feel rubbish again and so it went until i bled and cried cos it was over only to find out it wasnt!!!!


----------



## galprincess

well today a new day and a new mood, relief!!!! i got call back the lady is now looking into recipients and there are plenty just not for this month? not sure what that was all about as i hadnt insisted on this month but oh well another hurdle so looking at starting July again!!!! it was good omen last time so feeling way more positive


----------



## Ruby998

Morning girls, happy Friday!

Galprincess- thats better news. Hopefully u will start soon.

Well AF has arrived (the first month I'm happy about ha) so will be starting pills in 19 days and then week after I will be jabbing! Whooo.

Xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby awesome news hun i will be about a month after!!!


----------



## shenagh1

gal princess quick question what clinic r u with ??


----------



## galprincess

Bourn hall hun


----------



## galprincess

2ww ladies how are you doing?
Nic hope you still about
Mrs Miller hope the MS is easing i was very fortunate i didnt have MS just feeling sick all day it will ease soon and you will start to feel more human


----------



## everydayisagift

Hi Ladies 

Just wanted to pop on here ans say HELLO 

I am new to FF and have been posting a little on 'The Lister Thread' as thats were i am hoping to have my 2nd treatment

I am hoping to start round two July/Aug time if all goes well 

I am going to have a read through this thread as well to see how everyone is doing 

I wanted to wish everyone a BIG good luck with they treatment and we all get lovely BFP


----------



## angel_83

Everydayisagift - welcome to the thread. I'm on my second cycle also after failed vr.


----------



## galprincess

Everydayisagift welcome to thread my 2nd Eggshare and i will be starting July August time so we will have eachother as cycle buds good luck to you too 
have a good week everyone xxx


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi Ladies.

just thought I'd update. My official test day is tomorrow, but it looks like I'm starting to come on this morning   I'm totally gutted, but this isn't at all unexpected. Things were not going our way and this was inevitably going to be the outcome. I feel like I've let everyone down, doctors, family, friends, husband - I know I haven't and I've done my best, but that's just how it feels.

Well, we've come to a major T-junction and at least now we know which direction we're going in. No more fertility treatment, no more dreams of pregnancy, now we must move on to the next step, which for us is adoption. I'm so angry at the time we've wasted, we should have done this years ago instead of torturing with our hopes and expectations.

Thanks for all your support girls and I wish you all the very best for your treatments xxx


----------



## galprincess

Joanna oh hun huge((((HUGS)))) i bled though so have you tested? a lady at BH has had heavy bleeding and on and off spotting and she has her scan booked 31st i know you know your body but it really may not be over. I wish you well honey and life can be so cruel


----------



## Joanna1981

thank you. I know there is a tiny slim chance, but I'm not kidding myself. AF will soon be on her way in full force. I will test tomorrow morning as planned, but it's just procedure. Its just not meant to be for us. I feel tortured by the whole process of IVF, I can't take anymore and I don't want to. I feel like my heart has been ripped up and thrown out to sea, the chances of me finding it again are slim, but I'll never stop looking.


----------



## staceyemma

I am so so sorry Jo   and I want to thank you for the support you have given to me.  
xxx 

Jo you have done your best hunny what more can you do   I am ALWAYS here for u if u need me xxxxx so cruel xxx Dont be angry at the time you have wasted you had to see if it would have worked.

my friends on here bled and is pregnant.

Wish I could give you a real hug xxx

xxxxxx


----------



## Tito

OOh Jo (((hugs))) so sorry to hear your news. Don't regret the time you have spent you have tried your best but unfortunately it hasn't worked.    for u in your next steps and wishing you all the best. Thanks for the support and we are always hear for you.xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

galprincess said:


> Everydayisagift welcome to thread my 2nd Eggshare and i will be starting July August time so we will have eachother as cycle buds good luck to you too
> have a good week everyone xxx





angel_83 said:


> Everydayisagift - welcome to the thread. I'm on my second cycle also after failed vr.


Thanks Ladies 

Jo i am so sorry about your news put dont give up hope just yet tomorrow might be a different story


----------



## angel_83

Jo sending you a big   

Afm -  no change really got my baseline scan weds. Been alittle tired with the drugs more than last time. Anyone else down regging st min?


----------



## dingle123

Joanna1981 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> just thought I'd update. My official test day is tomorrow, but it looks like I'm starting to come on this morning  I'm totally gutted, but this isn't at all unexpected. Things were not going our way and this was inevitably going to be the outcome. I feel like I've let everyone down, doctors, family, friends, husband - I know I haven't and I've done my best, but that's just how it feels.
> 
> Well, we've come to a major T-junction and at least now we know which direction we're going in. No more fertility treatment, no more dreams of pregnancy, now we must move on to the next step, which for us is adoption. I'm so angry at the time we've wasted, we should have done this years ago instead of torturing with our hopes and expectations.
> 
> Thanks for all your support girls and I wish you all the very best for your treatments xxx


Jo. :-( so very sorry. Sending you a huge hug. We are all here for you, no matter what the next route is. Laura xx


----------



## galprincess

Angel good luck for Wednesday , nope just waiting to be told when to start thinking July


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Angel good luck for Wednesday , nope just waiting to be told when to start thinking July


We may end up being cycle buddies Tam! Still no news my side on the elusive GP letter. It's almost June. June is busy for us...my B'day, our wedding anniversary and then we have a holiday booked mid July! So based on all that I would be happy to start when we get back ie end of July. My only concern us time running out re the validity of my test results...


----------



## dingle123

Angel - good luck for Wed!

Stacey - how are you feeling?

Nic - hope all is well?

Mrs Miller - hope the ms is easing cx

Hannah - how are you feeling since starting dr? Hope you're enjoying Tenerife!

Lots of love to everyone else xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello Dingle sweetie Im ok thanks trying to stay away from Dr Google ha ha  
Hope ur ok xxx
xxx


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Hello Dingle sweetie Im ok thanks trying to stay away from Dr Google ha ha
> Hope ur ok xxx
> xxx


Heehee! Dr Google indeed - I would so be the same! All good here...I just heard some good news re a friend - BFP! So am really pleased for her. You're testing the day before my B'day!! :-D


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Dingle! 
It's difficult being led in this sun with a glass of sangria and mr grey to read on my kindle! ( 50 shades of grey -HELLO!) lol  
I stood for ages plucking up the courage to stick the needle in (new respect for diabetics!) but apart from a bit of a sting a few little bumps and itching it was all good! Jut struggling on goodwill messages now! 
It's been lovely to sit and talk to my mum this week about all things Ivf we are very close and I realized the other night that's she is more worried than me about it  

Hope your ok dingle - any news? Sorry I haven't read back I'm on my phone  
Han xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle be my pleasure to be cycle buds xxx
Stacey Dr Google doesnt help at alli was same and no doubt i will be doing the same this time
Hannah sounds like all going well my mum was petrified through my first cycle she trusts me now and knows i will need her but i will be ok


----------



## galprincess

Ladies
Firstly clinic wouldnt call back and today 3 calls in 1 day!!! caught me very off guard and told me i will be starting in 2 weeks yippeee!!! excited and nervous and panicking about what to do with boys etc but very good news


----------



## staceyemma

Great news woo hoo finally! xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey thanks hun how you doing? let me guess analysing every twinge, ache, pain googling and trying to stay sane? that was my 2ww!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Sounds about right!  

hee hee one minute I'm really posiitive then the next I'm really negative...


----------



## galprincess

Stacey that is normal hun like i would google too much i would google bfp symptoms and be happy i had some and then id read same symptoms BFN and it would bring me back down all i would advise is visualise the prize and concentrate on your cycle and only yours other people will say oh thats good i had bfp and i had that we are all different for example we all doing egg share but not 1 journey the same just try and stay positive hun i found 2nd week went quicker than 1st


----------



## staceyemma

Sounds exactly like me   I keep saying 'no Stacey don't do it' and next thing you know I'm typing away into that search box   xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey have you decided when your going to test you lot must stop me testing early i tested 8dp3dt last time


----------



## HJones0809

Fab news Gal!!xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah thanks hun


----------



## Ruby998

Hey galprincess looking at your dates we should be having treatment at exactly the same time! Whoo xx


----------



## staceyemma

Did u get a positive that early Tam? xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey yeah but i started bleeding had run out of tests was so stressful everything turned out ok but not worth stress 
Ruby wow yippee a cycle bud 
quick question shloer is it ok during tx? going to bbq in june during tx no alcohol but would shloer be ok? just 1 glass


----------



## Ruby998

It's non alcoholic isn't it? Why wouldn't it be ok? I'd say so.
Are you going to be on a special diet when you start? I've read to eat lots of protein and drink plenty of water but is there anything else I should be doing? Oh and when do u start it? xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby no not really im healthy anyways hun i eat brazil nuts, drink organic goats milk and drink protein shake eat chicken and red meats (not fish as i hate it) but fish is good for you but not too much oily fish i drink tons of water but am going to have to give up intense gym battles with my personal trainer also warned against showers after ET i dont drink caffeine anyways but if you do try and limit it and not any harmful chemicals but i cleaned my house last time i think you just have to be sensible but still need to continue with life loads of luck i will be there every step of the way i know what to expect now so im going to try and relax i have acupuncture too more for relaxation than anything else.


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks hun. I'm trying to be as healthy as I can- not perfect though to be honest! Also ive read mixed thjngs on whether or not to drink a pint if milk per day- u heard this? I have an appointment next week to go through my treatment plan and learn how to jab! My medication is being delivered on thurs- exciting! xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby i never aimed to drink a pint but i mixed milk with protein shake so probably did a pint of milk a day , good luck on jab training and your present arriving!!! mine be here next week my present lol a box of goodies to make an extra special present.
good luck with everything what drugs you on? im taking synarel nasal spray then gonal f then ovitrelle and then crinone gel


----------



## galprincess

ladies using synarel is it 1 spray in each nostril in morning and same in evening 12 hours apart?


----------



## Ruby998

I have no idea what drugs I will be on- I will let u know when my present arrives ha xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby good luck when is it arriving? i found out nasal spray twice a day 12 hours apart as i thought!! its crazy i should know these drugs like back of my hand but ive forgotten everything guess its good to know the experience hasnt scarred me for life pa ha ha need to call mr song my acupuncturist to book more sessions


----------



## Tito

Galprincess you're right 1 spray per nostril (2 sprays) 12 hours apart


----------



## galprincess

Tito thanks hun how are things? ur due to start ur treatment arent you? a friend of mine produced 4 eggs donated and is currently having double trouble sleepness nights!!!!


----------



## Tito

Aah bless your friend am doing well if she's at the Lister she won't be waiting long all she needs to do is book her follow up appointment ASAP. As all you need is one bleed then start on next AF.

We discussed how the cycle went with me having to coast last time i will be monitor everyday from day 4 of down reg.well all i did was call on day 1 of AF started pill on Monday for 12 days my 1st scan is next Friday and we take it from there i will be collecting all my meds then.Just relaxing at the moment and waiting to be pampered hopefully (fingers crossed) as tommorow is  my Birthday


----------



## galprincess

Tito    for tomorrow xxxx hun she was with lister and that was just over 18 months ago she has twins now from her own cycle after donating!!!! hope u get spoilt rotten before you cant drink
I have a feeling we will all be bumpilicious this summer!!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Happy birthday for tomorrow tito!
Galprincess- get my drugs delivered tomorrow.

xx


----------



## galprincess

Tito see its your birthday prezzie a box full of meds just what you always wanted


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi Ladies - me again....

I really need your help - I'm in a right pickle!!!

To recap, I started to spot on monday - tmi alert!!! It was old blood, brown gunky stuff, but I usually get this before AF come in full. My official test date was Tuesday, I was still spotting and the result was negative. I called the hospital notified them of the result, stoped the bum bullets (progesterone) stopped folic acid, had several beers and decided to move on - infact I've started posting on the adoption board.

Well, yesterday, the spotting stopped and so I thought I'd call the hospital this morning to see what was going on. I suspected that they would tell me to test again, so I collected first wee and tested. I may of been dreaming it but there was a second line. I tested again - another second line. I raced to Tesco and got a digital and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks! Could this really be true? My test on my test date was negative and the nurse advised I enjoyed and finished my bottle of wine!!!

I've been trying to call the hospital all morning, I'm beside myself. If this isn't true, I need my dreams quashed now, because I'm starting to think wonderful things!!!

HELP PLEASE.


----------



## galprincess

Joanna as i tried to tell you the same happened to me it was old blood and the spotting was the progesterone spotting and bleeding a very common twin symptom get back on progesterone and folic acid and yes it all sounds promising dont worry about the alcohol etc just get back on folic acid and progesterone and ring clinic as soon as im so pleased huge hugs it will all be fine i actually forgot progesterone gel 1 day and everything was fine hun just get back on it you should have enough in system just get more advice im keepin everything crossed just relax and dont feel guilty etc all will be just fine


----------



## galprincess

honey it cant be anything other than pregnancy and just to let you know this happened to a lady at clinic i go to dud test maybe reason(the negative one) you wouldnt get 1-2 weeks up unless levels significantly high and 1-2 weeks would not be from EC or ET its from implantation so possibly late implantation? can you get blood test to confirm levels? you get them taken 24-48 hours apart if levels have doubled or more then yes you are pregnant good luck hun


----------



## Joanna1981

I'm so confused - I've called and called the clinic but they are understaffed and they say someone will call me back, but I guess im being impatient.
I've bum bulleted again this morning and I've taken floic acid again, but I don't know if I should be taking my metformin so i haven't yet this morning. ?!?


I'm stuck in a bit of no-man land. I'm too scared to think that this really could mean I'm pregnant?


----------



## galprincess

Joanna a test wont tell you are if you arent they pick up pregnancy hormones what is metformin for hun? if you have to take it through treatment and also pregnancy i would take it


----------



## Joanna1981

I guess you're right - I just can't believe it!

The metformin is for PCOS. they told me to continue it to test day and then depending on results they'll re-evaluate it. I've got a feeling that your not supposed to take it when pregnant so I think I'll hold off until i hear from them 

thank you


----------



## Joanna1981

Ok I've just heard back from the hospital. They want me to have a blood test. The hospital charge £65 pounds for this and it's not something I want to pay for, knowing that I'll probably need a repeat one!
I've called the doctor and I'm getting one done today but results wont be back for several days - I'll just have to be patient!

Thanks for all your help x


----------



## staceyemma

Joanna!!!! OMG!!!! xxx


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi ladies

Sorry been AWOL, ms has been horrendous, most normal people would be able to cope with it as I've not actually been sick but feeling sick all day and dry- heaving 20-30 times a day with a phobia of being sick has not been good. I've been signed off work for 4 weeks so far and have some anti sickness tablets which have eased the nausea a bit, started taking vit B6 at weekend and have felt a little better this week. 

Had a scan today which made it all worthwhile, little one looks like a baby now and was kicking legs and waving, got two gorgeous pics. Baby measures 10 weeks which is spot on for today and heard heart beat at 162 bpn- it was very emotional.

Hope you are all doing ok, looks like a lot of you will be cycling around the same time so you can buddy up.
Hope Dr going ok Hannah?
How's 2ww Stacey - hope you are keeping sane, know that none of how you feel will tell you anything so try to stay away from symptom spotting (easier said than done, I know)
Hugs to everyone x x x


----------



## dingle123

Joanna!!!! Omg!!!! Please keep us updated!!! Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Joanna1981 said:


> Hi Ladies - me again....
> 
> I really need your help - I'm in a right pickle!!!
> 
> To recap, I started to spot on monday - tmi alert!!! It was old blood, brown gunky stuff, but I usually get this before AF come in full. My official test date was Tuesday, I was still spotting and the result was negative. I called the hospital notified them of the result, stoped the bum bullets (progesterone) stopped folic acid, had several beers and decided to move on - infact I've started posting on the adoption board.
> 
> Well, yesterday, the spotting stopped and so I thought I'd call the hospital this morning to see what was going on. I suspected that they would tell me to test again, so I collected first wee and tested. I may of been dreaming it but there was a second line. I tested again - another second line. I raced to tesco and got a digital and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks! Could this really be true? My test on my test date was negative and the nurse advised I enjoyed and finished my bottle of wine!!!
> 
> I've been trying to call the hospital all morning, I'm beside myself. If this isn't true, I need my dreams quashed now, because I'm starting to think wonderful things!!!
> 
> HELP PLEASE.


Great news on your  even tho it was abit of a shock after the negative test 
Wishing you all the best


----------



## MrsMiller

That's great news Joanna!!! Praying your HCG test comes back nice and high and you don't have too long to wait for results x x


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller great to see you back here sorry to hear about MS i had exactly the same and to be honest id have rather been sick than feeling like it all day and the heaving is awful glad you feeling more human and awww congtrats on scan
Joanna hope you got sortedxxx
Stacey hope your holding up ok
Hi to everyone else


----------



## everydayisagift

MrsMiller said:


> That's great news Joanna!!! Praying your HCG test comes back nice and high and you don't have too long to wait for results x x


great news on your 

Are both scans 7wks & 10wks FREE at the lister ?


----------



## MrsMiller

I don't know about the lister as I had treatment at Herts and Essex, the 7 week scan was free and I paid £75 privately at a local clinic for today's scan- think some of the others may be able to advise about what is included at Lister? X


----------



## galprincess

Usually 7 week scan free anymore are charged you get 12 week and 20 week scan free on nhs and some people have more i paid for 3d scan at 28 weeks with my last son was amazing and not too expensive!!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

Oh thank you ladies. I've had the blood test and hopefully I'll get results on Monday- its not going to stop me calling and nagging for them tomorrow anyway! As for scans etc, I've no idea what's included. To be honest, I'm surprised this blood test isn't free! Oh well I'll wait til Monday and take it from there.
Thanks again x


----------



## Tito

Ooooh my GOD JOANNA I have been AWOL all day but this is wonderful news congrats dear this is just the news we all want to hear Monday isnt too long i know u r impatient but i strongly believe all is well  so happy for u


----------



## galprincess

Joanna its because of cases like yours my clinic OTD is 18days so over 2ww and most ladies on thread complain you go to prove their theory but glad you managed to sort it and got bloods done im so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies just wanted to share this clip i found interesting


----------



## staceyemma

I'm praying for you Joanna     xx
Hi Mrs Miller nice to hear from you   xx glad ur ok

Hello Tam   tito   everydayisagift      
xxx


----------



## galprincess

Tito wow very interesting hun i do agree with some but not all of it i have never heard about sour food but dont really eat it much but will deffo bear it in mind 
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Ruby998

Wow joanna that is fab news!! Got my fingers crossed for u hun.

Tito- hope you had a nice birthday yesterday!

Galprincess- my drugs came yesterday- omg never seen so many, I could open my own chemist. Didn't get chance to look what exactly they it was our nieces 1st birthday do spent all night there. I did see needles though- arrrgh.

Hi to everyone else and it's Friday!!!

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby awwww dont worry im needle phobic and they dont hurt trust me!!! I want my box now!!!!
Joanna good luck on bloods hun everything crossed xxx


----------



## Ruby998

I will get used to them! I showed my husband and he said he doesn't think he can jab me. I told him tough **** he will have to! Thought he would like inflicting pain on me- pay back for nagging him to clean ha ha xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby i would do them yourself hun i let dp do 1 he fumbled about i ended up doing them myself i was so pleased as felt nothing im deffo doing them myself!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

Morning all - What a day for me yesterday! Thank you for all your support and advise.

I'm due to call the doctors to see if they have the blood result later this afternoon, but the nurse did say she doubted it would be back yet and probably on Monday.

Well, I always knew not to test before test day, but wow - didn't even think to wait 2 days post test day to test!
My last cycle (different hospital) set test day at 16dp egg collection but this hospital said 14dp egg collection, hence why i tested when I did!

the spotting/AF has stopped now which is exciting I can't believe that I may be pregnant! It's so surreal.

Thank you again ladies


----------



## galprincess

Joanna honey im so pleased for you and could be twins!!!! bleeding and spotting sign of twins but 1 or 2 your pregnant i wish you a happy healthy and drama free 8 months!!! keep us updated need all the PMA to rub off and BFPs!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

I hope my positive news is the start of much more to come! I want to see everyone with a BFP!

I've just called my doctors to see if they have the blood result back yet and yes they do!!! My hcg level is 153iu/l.

I called the Lister and surprise surprise they want a repeat test (I knew that would happen - thanks to all the great info on here) so I'm pleased I didn't go there yesterday and pay £65 knowing that another £65 would be around the corner!

I have called my doctors up again and I am going in on Monday for another blood test to see what is happening to the levels.
I'm   so hard that they rise as they should be.

Honestly I should just be happy that I have a pregnant hcg level, but no, know I'm worried that it will drop and I'm miscarrying or it will be ectopic. Sometimes I'm sure my body loves me to worry!!!


xxx


----------



## galprincess

Joanna its all preparation as the next lifetime will be a worry first will be up and coming blood test then scans then delivery etc then breastfeeding or not then falling over its what we women do!!!
AFM bet you all laugh!!!! im potty training my little one who is 2 on Sunday i took his potty upstairs to clean as he had wee wees in it and he decided to poop in my handbag the lil monkey!!! thankfully no damage done and nothing ruined and it was a beach bag type bag so in washing machine all dried on line i cannot believe it!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

ha haa, that's so funny! At least he used something and didnt just do it on the floor! It sounds as though he's getting the right idea, although glad you found it. That could have been a nasty surprise when you next went to pay for shopping!!!


----------



## galprincess

Joanna lol i know the monkey actually floor would be better laminate would have wiped off but nope he wanted a nice comfy bag the next best thing to a potty!!!!i did laugh because what else can you do?


----------



## Tito

Galprincess hehe cheeky little monkey.

Joanna am     for u love all will be well


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all!

Im back from sunny Tenerife to sunny wales!! - fab!!
Had a wonderful family holiday with hubby bro mum and dad and niece been a really lovely break - booked tomorrow off work so only a 3 and a half day week for me this week!
Injection number 8 is due in 10 minutes! all going good but im just really tired and my stomach is HUGE!   

Mrs Miller - lovely to hear your doing well - apart from the MS   sending you love  

Galprincess - I think your little monkey sounds like fun!! bless him - he's got the right idea tho! - maybe worth buying a 2nd potty!! lol 

Jo - OMG how wonderful! i bet your on cloud 9 - try and relax and not stress about the next blood test

Stacey - you already know my number - here for you hun - stay positive xxx

Tito - how you doing hun? xx

Ruby - exciting about the drugs arriving!! - when do you get to start jabbing?!  

Dingle - how things with you?

everydayisagift - Hi! hope your ok x  

sorry if ive missed anyone out - thinking of you all - this is my fav thread   - Nic if your popping in and out hope your ok hun xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah the swollen tum is normal glad you had fab break and welcome to costa del uk lovely eh? bought 2nd potty lol!!!! 
my fav board too hope your all doing ok


----------



## Tito

Welcome back Hannah thanks for bring the weather back with u my tummy was huge too had o get bigger nickers as found the ones i had tight but am back to normal now so thats normal love


----------



## staceyemma

It's bfn for me ladies started bleeding yesterday  and tested this morning xxx
Good luck to you all xxx I'll be trying again as soon as the clinic allow me xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Oh Stacey so sorry hun. Hope your ok.

xx


----------



## MrsMiller

So sorry to hear that Stacey, but I do think you should continue with cyclogest and re-test on test day as there are loads of ladies on here who bled before a test date but got a BFP x x x


----------



## galprincess

Stacey hugs hun i too agree with Mrs Miller hun
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Joanna1981

Stacey - so sorry to hear you news, but please do carry on with cyclogest etc. I starting bleeding day before test day and even my test on test day was negative. Two days later it was positive. I'm never one for building up hope and expectations, but just wait a couple more days to know that your AF is 'normal'.

love to all
x


----------



## galprincess

Stacey huge hugs id never stop meds until 18days post transfer as a lady i know got bfp 18 days after a 3 day transfer!!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

listen to galprincess - she is wise!


----------



## everydayisagift

so soory to hear your sad news stacey  but i 2nd what everyone else is saying give it a few more days


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks ladies I know it's af  
Xxx
Anyone know how long until you can cycle again? Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Joanna1981 said:


> listen to galprincess - she is wise!


*nods*


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Thanks ladies I know it's af
> Xxx
> Anyone know how long until you can cycle again? Xxx


Ah Stacey. Truly am so sorry. Not sure re trying again...is it 3 bleeds?


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Thanks ladies I know it's af
> Xxx
> Anyone know how long until you can cycle again? Xxx


I love the fact your sig says not defeated. Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey my clinic 2 bleeds hun i am not questioning you know your body hun but at least wait until OTD look at Joanna she was convinced its very common hun.
AFM need to vent called clinic to ask where my drugs are, only afterwards did i realise i sounded like a desperate junkie ha ha ha stupid rude nurse said to call back Thursday and they will arrange for Monday (bank hol) i explained i have plans for monday to be told well id better cancel them like WTF? who does she think she is so i will call tomorrow insist on speaking to someone with half a brain and an ounce of common decency and hopefully will get my meds!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Would the 2 bleeds include the bleed I'm having now? The failed cycle bleed or is it two periods after x
Guess I just wanna plan ahead now
Xxx


----------



## Tito

Hey Stacey   so sorry to hear your news with my last clinic it was three bleeds and that included your current bleed


----------



## Ruby998

Hi everyone hope your all ok.

Thanks Hannah for bringing the sun back as promised!

Galprincess- what's happened to your lovely clinic- they changed all the staff since your last treatment? I would be fuming.

Has anyone considered using aenestetic gel before injecting? Am I just being soft? Read it today in the zita west book! I've got my injection training and planning app tomorrow so may see how that goes. First.

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby i am far too chilled i will call tomorrow and kick up a fuss cant rescedule a funeral!!!!
Stacey 2 not including so kind of same as Ruby said 3 cycles including this one so July/August time hun
AFM going to bed im exhausted good luck to you all will let you know when i get through to Bourn Hall and demand my meds!!!!


----------



## galprincess

Ruby 
if taking gonal f it really is painless you wont need gel hun i promise i take my eldest son with me to hold my hand through bloodtests etc and i didnt feel a thing i promise you


----------



## Joanna1981

Morning Ladies, we'll I've pretty much chewed through all my fingernails and I'm not sure how I'm going to last the day today waiting for my HCG result from yesterday.

I sneezed last night in bed and had a sharp pain in my right ovary area - I really hope it doesn't mean this is ectopic  . I'm so anxious about these results today. Please please please let me HCG levels rise as they should do.

How is everyone else doing today? Another sunny day here in London...

Joanna *now started chewing half her hand as she's run out of fingernails*


----------



## galprincess

Joanna 
Not ectopic i had same its where ovaries have stratched to accommodate so many eggs takes while for swelling to go down also your body is adapting to pregnancy and all stretching it just makes everything sensitive i thought i pulled a muscle when i sneezed in early pregnancy it was agony a little tip sleep with pillow in between thighs when sneezing hug pillow wont hurt!!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

Thanks Galprincess, - you are full of clever and useful information - thank you. I think I'm just hyper sensitive to everything at the moment, every twinge I worry is a sign it's ectopic and I'm hoping the results of the HCG later today will put my mind at rest a little.


----------



## galprincess

Joanna im so not its just ive been there, i remember sitting in Tesco crying on the floor during DR because they didnt have the fairy washing up liquid i wanted and during Stimms i was just off my trolley more than usual!!!! and 2ww i was a nightmare i wouldnt leave my house i slept by myself incase DP hugged me too tight and once got BFP i was even worst so experience has taught me lol i look back and giggle but at the time i thought i was being rational!!!!! this time im doing treatment and i have 2 children to look after so thank goodness im relaxed and chilled about it all or they might aswell be home alone if i turn into that monster again i wont though i know what to expect.


----------



## Joanna1981

ha haa - well thank godness there's people like you about, that's all I can say. x


----------



## galprincess

Joanna be prepared for virtual hugs when i start DR i fall apart over everything i am just human and i learn from experience lots of cringing!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMiller

I too had sharp pain on either side whenever I sneezed or coughed shortly after getting BFP - Like Galprincess said, it's things stretching - it has worn off now for me x


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller bet your blooming with radiance how are you honey?


----------



## Ruby998

Hey girls how are u all today?

Hi mrs miller- hope u and bump are well!

Ive just had my planning and injection training- not half as bad as I was expecting! And think Ur right galprincess, I'm going to inject myself rather than letting dh do it. He's a bit disappointed now I think ha ha xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby glad you have been put at ease are they gonal f? My DP said he would do it i had visions of him drawing a dartboard on me and launching them so quickly put an end to that!!!!
AFM After my rant at poor nurse i got call from delivery company saying i can have anytime i like tomorrow, dont mess with a pre treatment girl feisty isnt the word!!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Yes gonal f 150 for 10-14 days. She's said that's a low ish dose as they don't want me to over stimulate. Egg collection will be end of june. Glad your drugs are on their way! xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Bet your raring to go after your appointment Ruby 

Tam- I wish! I don't bloom in pregnancy unfortunately, I look horrid! Lol
Still feeling sick, hope it doesn't last too much longer, got 12 week scan next Thurs so hoping everything will be ok x
Glad your drugs all sorted

Hugs to Stacey x

Hope you get HCG results soon Joanna x


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller im sure you look fab i didnt feel it but everyone said how great i looked i think they could just tell i was feeling yuk and chose to entertain me!!!! Good luck for scan hun xxx hopefully by end of wk 13 nausea does 1 mine went at week 13
Ruby you are a bit ahead of me i have EC 2nd July


----------



## galprincess

Ruby hun i started on 150 last time im started 250 this time!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Good luck with the scan mrs miller- im sure everything will be fine. They say a lot of ms means a healthy baby.

Yes I can't wait to get started now! Im not worried about any of the treatment apart from ec. Still dreading it even though you've all told me its fine, I'm so soft!!

Galprincess- they said I will start on 150 but they may increase/ decrease depending on how I respond. They seem to think I will get lots of eggs but we will see. 

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby yes its natural hun they like to play safe too as your first cycle they need to monitor you more closely i got told that too but ended up on 300 but i guess starting slow and low works and building up doseage if necessary it worked for me last time!!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi Ladies, sorry for the me post again, but I've just had my HCG results and I'm a bit worried because the amounts have not doubled within 48hours.

My result at 16dpo was 153 and now at 20dpo is 509. For it to have fully doubled over this time the reading should be 612, but it is not.

Is this doubling thing an exact science does anyone know?


----------



## galprincess

Joanna its not an exact science but thats good anything significantly raised is brilliant so there you have it you are pregnant!!!!! anything over 9 is pregnant so you are just a tad over 9!!!!! I wouldnt worry about exact numbers hun not an exact science they have gone up which is main thing a drop in numbers is a worry just to look forward to scan when is scan booked for hun? if your 20 days past then got to be around 2 weeks? they do 7 weeks so from ec should be around 2 weeks i think!!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

oh thank you. I'm booked in for a scan on the 7th which seems a bit early to me (will be 6w2d), not that I'm complaining! Although bearing in mind this is obviously a slow starter, (morula on day 5, positive HPT on 16 dpo) im a little worried that there wont be a heartbeat when they are maybe expecting to see one? ...And you know that will panic me!!!


----------



## galprincess

Joanna i had vivid dreams before my scan like my baby would be 10ft with 4 arms it really freaked me out!!!! i had EPU scan at 5 weeks as bleeding they saw heartbeat so it will be fine and no hun around 7 weeks is scan!!!!your only few days before that


----------



## galprincess

Meds just arrived yippeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Meds just arrived yippeeeeee!!!!!


Hoooooooray!!!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Stacey....just wanted to send you a


----------



## galprincess

Dingle thanks hun xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Joanna was told today i gave you wrong info regarding levels they double not everyday but every 48-72 hours so your levels are actually better than you thought!!!!!I thought id tell you incase your worried your levels are too low!!!


----------



## Joanna1981

Thank you Galprincess, yes someone else mentioned they should double every 48 to 72 hours and mine are doubling every 55 hours - so I'm happy with that  Thanks for getting back to me


----------



## galprincess

Joanna good luck for scan its only a week away!!!! thats 2 days after i start DR so please bear with me if im not with it or cry lol washing up liquid set me off last time so im guessing i will be all cried out come stimming time!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Just wanted to wish you beautiful ladies all the luck in the world.  

I am sad about my failed cycle but I will try naturally for a while me and hubby have no reason it cant work naturally maybe I was too impatient and jumped the gun for IVF. Luckily hubby has a big compensation payout due any day   so we can pay for a cycle again. 

fingers crossed I get caught naturally   Im just gonna chill for a few months, if I need to I will go again Im not worried about needles, egg collection etc. anymore
I guess at least Ive had a full MOT down there  too  

A very tough and stressful journey this has been a lot of waiting about etc I have my sad moments but there is no way Stacey is beaten Im young and I will get my baby one day soon  

I have follow  up on 19th June so will be interested in what they say xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey when i cycled last time i met a girl same age she got BFN and i started and got BFP and in same month she also got natural BFP our sons are 2 weeks apart in age she decided no more treatment she found it too much got new job to pay for treatment just in case but ended up pregnant she had PCO and endo too so it could happen for you i keep everything crossed naturally or a treatment further down the road you get your magical BFP!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Tam xxx Im just so impatient oh well   xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey hun how long were you trying? it can take a "normal" couple years i know what you mean i waited 5 years for my 2nd !!!!! thats why im doing this cycle before i intended i may not be lucky again first time!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Not long really about a year in total   he had a worse sperm count so we stopped 'trying' for  a bit 
Since his really good sperm test we've 'tried' 3 cycles.. not many I guess....


theres no reason why you won't be lucky again xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey hun sperm has a 3 month cycle so if he is taking vits etc each 3 months it gets better and better lots of zinc and who knows miracles do happen!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Tam u know how to cheer me up


----------



## galprincess

Stacey keep us updated hun     back


----------



## staceyemma

will do thanks Tam xxx


----------



## HJones0809

I'm sooo tired!!!  

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi! Looking forward to our date tomorrow Stacey!  

Hi Tam hope your ok xx

Bed for me now! - party animal! xxx


----------



## galprincess

Happy bank hol everyone !!!!


----------



## missy86

hello ladies.
im half way through my treatment and getting slightly nervous now.
started stimms 2days ago and got a date for egg colletion 14th june  

hope u all have a lovely bank holiday weekend  


    love missy xxx


----------



## Journey99

Missy I started stims 2 days ago too but not been given an EC date


----------



## galprincess

Journey In my experience an EC or ET date isnt useful as things always change i had 1 in first treatment and no dates stayed the same so dont worry hun this time im treating mine as provisional xxx
Missy good luck hun those dates can change but its nice to be given an idea and a date to look forward to


----------



## Journey99

Oh I know it could be any time from day 10 to day 16 but they've not even discussed it with me.  I do hate there is no "planning" with IVF...you just have to go with the flow which is what I'm doing.  I need to book flights and the prices nearly triple within a week and it frustrating not being able to book anything at the moment.  So i've put it in my mind I'll end up with the triple price ones lol


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies hope you r enjoying your Bank holiday just wanted to update u on my appointment yesterday. Gosh things are moving quick had my scan and thought it was just one of those things before i knew it i was collecting all my meds took my last pill today and started sniffing today. Start Menpur injection next saturday then i have my scan on the 13th.

Am on cloud nine at the minute as i really didnt realise things would be this quick  

So am now just getting myself ready and praying for the best.


----------



## missy86

Galprincess... 
i no dates can change but just happy Ive got a date to work around it will be on or around that date.
i hate not knowing and just waiting i get so frustrated lol..

hope u all have a lovely long weekend


----------



## galprincess

Journey fingers crossed hun that flight prices drop they only risen as half term!!!!
Missy yes thats true give r take 7 days!!!! 
Tito wow that has come around quick congrats hun your about a week ahead of me!!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Hi everyone hope your all enjoying the long bank holiday - shame about the weather!

Missy- welcome to the thread, everyone is lovely on here.

Tito- wow that is quick. Your just ahead of me too- I start down regs on Tuesday and then injections approx 15th.

Galprincess- you bought 2 potties now? Ha ha. I really hope my treatment goes to plan. I know dyes can change but got it all mapped out- eg excuses why I'm off work- it's hopefully going to be around our weddin anniversary that I need time off.

Hannah- hope your feeling less tired ad enjoying the bank hol.

Dingle- u got any dates yet hun?

Journey- how are u finding stimms? Won't be too long now.

Joanna- hope you and bump are well!

Hi to everyone I've missed- cant keep up ha.

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby hun dates should more or less go to plan i told my clinic the days i can be extra flexible so they worked around those lol my boss knows but my parents dont know exact dates etc and we are hoping for EC that DP parents have the boys and all others we will work around!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Yeah my boss knows and will be as flexible as needs be but no one else knows and they re a nosey bunch at work. 

Bit ****** off today as dh just told me his best mate knows about our treatment. My mum doesn't even know! I'm fuming and just feel like he's completely gone behind my back. I know we're both going through it but it's me that's the problem! xx


----------



## Journey99

Ruby- I'm actually finding everything ok. It's weird but I get so excited to do my injection each night lol Especially since until recently was a conplete needlephobe!  I guess it's just excited that it's all finally happening.


----------



## galprincess

Ruby hun i know your annoyed but im sure he didnt say its your fault and maybe he needs support too so he dosnt vent at you. DP and i agreed not to tell anyone and loads of ppl know because of him but in a way i dont mind just try and not let it get to you just concentrate on treatment babe and i really wish you so much luck xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all!

Ruby try not to shout too much at DH - he probably needs to talk to someone else who isn't going through it - perhaps you should talk to your mum?? Hope your ok tho  xx 

Interesting your all talking about work - The girls I work with know but I haven't said anything to my boss as I'm worried they won't pay me if I'm off sick (I do get 8 wks fully paid sick pay but is Ivf seen as a lifestyle choice do they don't have to pay me??) 

Hope your all enjoying the back hol! I'm sipping flavored water while we have friends over all enjoying a drink  

Han xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah you might be entitled to medical leave hun no way is ivf a lifestyle choice!!!! thjey have to pay you it comes under medical reasons and medical procedure id be honest hun out of interest what sort of job do you have?


----------



## Ruby998

Yeah I know he doesn't think it's my fault and he won't have said it that way but he should have asked me first. I just don't want half people knowing and half not as one day we will slip up or his mate will now!

Hannah- yeah have been thinking about telling my mum. It will hopefully all be done in 6 weeks anyway so think I may stick to just telling u guys ha.
Your boss won't not pay u if off sick. Ive read once the embie is in, any sick would be pregnancy related! 

xx


----------



## HJones0809

I'm a practice administrator for a dental practice x 

Ruby I've not told my in laws (only because they would worry for me) but my family know - my mum is my best friend I can't imagine not telling her - she's coming to my baseline scan on wed as hubby is working but I think deep down I don't think she realizes how much I'm putting myself through so like my hubby said she may think oh heck this is really happening  when u told her the other day I'm shattered and having flushes she said welcome to my world..!! Lol she means well!!x


----------



## galprincess

Ladies
I have told bear minimum really although if anyone asked id be honest i just dont like being quizzed, DP tells anyone and everyone i guess men dont have social boundaries like us ladies


----------



## shenagh1

Hey I just thought I would throw in my 2cents for all it's worth I tell anyone who asks r is mosey enough!! When women tell me to get a move on or tell me I'm wasting time I just tell them well u know some of us just arent as blessed as others and we have to wait that little bit longer to get the best! That usually hushes them or when they really annoy me I tell them I'm having FAR too much practicing lol. On the flip side some of the people I have told have come to me after wards and said they were experiencing the same problem so for me it's a win win xx


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh love your style hun xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Day 1 DR for me synarel nasal spray YUK!!!!! i gagged on it going to have to toughen up i was fine with it last time so bit strange
Hope all ok happy bank hol Tuesday lovely ladies


----------



## dingle123

Is it not nice then? Woohoo for Day 1 Tam


----------



## Ruby998

Hey galprincess whoo for starting! It's my fist day too but got tablets not spray! Ugh I'd hate spray too xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle its fine at first then its like a metalic taste in back of throat will be ready tonight with orange juice at the ready!!!!
Ruby congrats id prefer tablets but at my clinic spray or injections i opted for spray lol cos im a whimp although now realised this may not have been best choice 
Quick question im storing gonal f in fridge DP (mr idiot as im calling him today ) put them at back fridge got bit of ice on box will it still be ok? no ice inside


----------



## Tito

Hey Galprincess welcome am on day 4 of spray today and i agree it yaaccck! But its got to be done


----------



## dingle123

Wow, lots spraying at the same time! Gl gals xxx


----------



## Ruby998

How long a u all sniffing for? Ha we sound like druggies! Im on these tablets for 1 week then start injections on day 2 of af. Is that similar? xx


----------



## shenagh1

Gal- I was on gonal f for iui and my nurse said it was ok but to try and keep them upfront or even in the door that way it stay cool but not too cold x


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh moved to front fridge now
Tito i will be ok after few days got to get used to it again i remember last time as i got used to it came off it
Im DR sniffing until baseline 18th so 12 days then should be allowed to start injections xxxxx


----------



## Tito

I start Menpur injection on Saturday but continue sniffing till they tell me to stop 

Galprincess i just hate the sniffing dont know why but i do so i know its just one of those things that got to be done really as long as it works.

Hello everyone


----------



## galprincess

Tito i feel so tired on synarel is that normal i dont remember feeling this exhausted last time good news about you starting menopur though im keeping everything crossed for you sweetie xxxx


----------



## Ruby998

Hi girls, I think I'm going crazy! I started these tablets yesterday and since I've had period type pains in lower stomach and back. Am I imagining things? Or should I really be feeling them working?? xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby 
I had same on nasal spray and feeling flu type symptoms and just no energy and super stroppy im lucky my DP is amazing he booked me into salon in 2 weeks to get hair done and massage im so lucky xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Aww bless him how nice! Oh good glad I'm not imagining things. Yep I've just said to dh that I may go to bed as I'm pooped! How do u feel when injecting? xx


----------



## Ruby998

Oh and also am I ok to have a hot water bottle on my stomach at the mo? Is it after et that your supposed to avoid direct heat? xx


----------



## Tito

Galprincess yes thats normal for me i feel so tired 

Ruby heat on tummy is a No no after ET but okey before and those period type symptoms i have been having them as well. 

The things we go thru ladies hey


----------



## galprincess

Ruby im on nasal not injecting yup hot water bottles good for now and during stimms heat helps follies grow but after ET big no no!!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks Tito and galprincess, glad I'm not imagining things. 
Galprincess- sorry meant when u start stimms- do u feel worse at this point? xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby as soon as i get the needles i will be a totally different person i love the gonal f although makes me bloated along with high protein diet its so much better than down regulation


----------



## Ruby998

Phew, bring on the jabbing! xx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies i have been having the usual side effects from the delightful synarel but today had leaky    (.)(.)s only time i get it is in pregnancy i know im not pregnant could it be synarel?


----------



## HJones0809

Oh well girls in finally on menopur to stimm! Baseline scan yesterday and they were really happy all nice and clear! I struggled loading the syringe tho  had most of it on my kitchen table! Any tips on how to load it?!
Han xx


----------



## galprincess

Han i have no idea as never used it could try looking on youtube they do lots of demo on injecting etc!!!! good luck hun wow not long for you
Im being very naughty too many biscuits lol so have been out bought lots of fresh fruit and veg so feeling less guilty now!!!!


----------



## Journey99

Hannah - Do you have the ampules of liquid that you inject into the little glass vials with powder?  I have to mix 5 of of those and i lose about .1 ml each time.  I asked the nurse and she said that's okay.  I draw up both my liquid vials flick out the bubbles and then squirt out the excess to get to 1.5 ml (not sure if you are the same amount).  Then i jab the needle into the first vial.  It should just suck the fluid out.  After you give it a swirl and its clear make sure the hole of the needle is facing down at the bottom of the vial and tilt the vial at about a 30 degree angle.  Draw it up and repeat.  Its taken me a week to sort of get the hang of it.  I don't worry about air bubbles until i've done the last bottle and after I've change it to the injecting needle otherwise I found i lost a lot of liquid getting rid of air bubbles between each vial.  Hopefully you have the same as me or I've just babbled nonsense lol


----------



## HJones0809

Lol! Thanks journey that made a lot of sense! I've got to mix 3 powders to one water! The suction means it squirts back into the pot I've sucked out of (oh matron!!) lol! You need a nursing degree to get every drop! I left hubby to do it tonight but had to leave the room as I could feel myself getting wound up invade he lost a drop! I'm like a woman
Possessed!  x


----------



## Joanna1981

Hi Ladies,

For those that remember me, I just wanted to pop back and update you all as you were so kind to me.

I had a scan today (6w2d) and they found two sacs each with a heartbeat! Obviously we're so so happy.

The message is, never give up on morulas, never give up on low hcg levels and more importantly it's not over until it's over!!!


Thank you girls xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Wow Joanna that is amazing news! Huge congratulations xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Jo that's wonderful news!!! Congratulations! enjoy watching your bump grow keep us posted 
Han xxx


----------



## MrsMiller

That's fantastic news Joanna, so pleased for you  x x


----------



## Journey99

Hannah - get hubby to hold the glass vial at 30 degree angle then you can use both hands to draw up with the needle and pull it out once it's all sucked up. Like I said if you get extra air it's easy to get rid of after.

Joanna - congrats!!!!

AFM - scan tomorrow... Hoping and praying I'm actually responding now they upped my drugs.


----------



## galprincess

Joanna omg thats amazing stick around hun, so you went from thinking BFN to twins i wish you the very best for the rest of pregnancy loads of hugs and glad you got your happy ending xxx
Han OMG that baffles me you poor people i will never moan as my gonal f comes prepped in a pen i just press and inject good luck practice makes perfect and losing tiny bits wont hurt hun i always have bits left in pen xxx
Journey good luck for scan hun everything crossed all is well and you have some great follies xxx
Hi to everyone else DR day 3 and i have no energy so off to bed


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck today journey! crossing everything for you that things are working xx


----------



## galprincess

Journey
Good luck for today hun xxxx


----------



## Ruby998

Good luck journey!

Morning everyone happy Friday! What a nice short week. 

Well I looked on Internet last night and there is a list as long as my arm of side effects from these tablets inc the pains I'm getting, headaches, tiredness and lack of concentration all what I have had. Oh well 4 days left.

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby they sound lovely...NOT!!! just think other side of weekend and should be feeling more yourself xxx


----------



## Journey99

Good news!!! My right ovary has woken up and I have 11 albeit small follies.  The largest was 10mm.  My left has around 11 follies also but 7 are around 15mm.  I have a scan on Monday and if all goes well then we will have EC on Wednesday but worst case by Friday.  I'm hoping Monday is the green light day.  Considering the left ones grew by 5mm in 2 days and the right actually is getting into gear.  It made me soooo happy!


----------



## galprincess

Journey congrats hun thats brilliant news not long until your on 2ww!!!


----------



## HJones0809

That's brilliant news Journey! Fingers crossed for Wednesday xx


----------



## Ruby998

Fab news journey, good luck for Wednesday! xx


----------



## shenagh1

Great journey good luck for wed fx for u Hun xx


----------



## galprincess

Journey
Cant remember if said good luck for Wednesday or not so good luck as on phone cant read back xxx i have terrible memory at the moment


----------



## HJones0809

I'm having a really crappy day today I feel really angry and emotional! I've already screamed at my hubby down the phone cos he left dust off his work boots on the floor! Lol and I've sat through a theatre show of Annie trying not to cry! I don't feel myself at all today even I wouldn't want to talk to me today as I'm an emotional snappy mare!!  
Hope your all enjoying the sunshine xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah oh hun im with you im an emotional wreck and to top it off spent afternoon in a &e Brody fell off trampoline bashed up right side of head


----------



## Ruby998

Oh Hannah I get days like that. Its allowed all this stree were going through. Oh and where do u live? It's peeing it down in Manchester.

Galprincess hope brody is ok.

Have u realised we've picked a really bad month to be going through treatment? It's the euros and that's all that's on tv!! Grrrrr.


----------



## Tito

Hannah aaah i know how u feel go thru those days somtimes   hope u feel brighter.

Hey ladies just wanted to say just had my first menpur injection am getting there. Funny thing is i think am a druggie hehe the injections just dont bother me now took it like a pro


----------



## Journey99

Well done tito on your first injection. Its not bad is it.  I'm a needlephobe and I've been doing my own no probs.  Although twice now I've almost injected myself with the mixing needle...yeouch lol

Hannah     Just remind yourself its the drugs not you!!  I hate how they make me feel.  I get so angry I want to punch someone.  Those are the days I really shouldn't be in public    Hubby can handle the snappiness and is taking it like a pro lol.  Think of it as practice for our pregnancy hormones. x


----------



## HJones0809

You ladies are all so lovely xxx (sunshine in South Wales today!) 

Tam I hope Brody is ok! Trampolines are great fun but don't half cause some damage  x 

Ruby I agree about the rubbish tv! I've got sky plus and still nothing suitable to watch for me hubby and my step son and daughter (12 and 15) ... Surprise surprise football is on so I think I'll have an hour reading fifty shades freed perhaps the lovely Mr Grey can put a smile on my face  xx hopefully you'll have sunshine tomorrow like we've had in wales today-no doubt we'll have rain again tomorrow!

Tito so happy for you that your on the menopur lovely feeling for you I'm sure that you know this cycle will be just for you after such a kind gesture last time you sooo deserve this to go your way xx I'm on 3 bottles to 1 water and slowly getting better at drawing it up! I'd be a great druggie now as well!! 

Journey your so kind xx thank you for pointing out its the drugs and I'm not the only pshyco out there!! My hubby is luckly so laid back he ignores my outbursts but he quite rightly points out that I'm not the only one cleaning floors as he pointed out he's cooked tea and cleaned up and walked the dog every night after work ... Whoops! I've no reason to be so nasty but he knows I don't mean it! 

Well the no alcohol for two weeks lots of protein and water galore has resulted in me losing weight! My skin is lovely as well!! Perhaps I'll stay on the drugs!! Lol  
Roll on scan on Wednesday - a week seems a long time between scans but they've said scan wed and possibly fri and egg collection will be on Monday or tuesday 

Hope your all having a lovely evening love to you all xx 

Hannah xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah wow lucky you lol the protein usually bloats me
Tito lol i felt like a junkie too the needles do just somehow become part of daily life
Ruby never a good month hun really always something!!!!
Brody is fine bless him new enclosure ordered for extra safety im finding DR really ok except emotional wreck but im sleeping well not too stroppy no headaches now ive said it i will!!!!


----------



## galprincess

How we all doing ladies?
Im actually feeling ok which is not great as now im thinking is DR actually working as it was horrific last time also AF due today got pains so fingers crossed she not far away and only 1 week now until baseline!!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Morning everyone.
Galprincess- that's good about the symptoms. I wouldn't worry that it's not working, u may just be used to them ha. Well I feel much better too, perhaps it's because I've done nothing all weekend! I think my drugs are different though as I'm taking my last pills today and then start stimms as soon as AF arrives. They haven't mentioned a baseline scan? xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby
not everyone gets baseline scan some clinics dont do them its only to check lining has gone and can start stimms!!!!!


----------



## Tito

Hello everyone.

Thanks Hjones am doing well and cant wait for my scan on Wednesday.

As anyone got any information with assisted hatching i am really contemplating it as i have never had BFP


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all 
Just a quick hello hope your all coping!xxx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi ladies if you don't mind I'm going to join this thread as I'm going through egg share at the mo well I'm waiting for bloods to come back. This wait is killing me im so eager to start! Its been a while since I had treatment so I will need all the help and advice when I'm given all my drugs to take lol im kinda looking forward to it lol because then I know it's starting   . I will try and write on here as much as I can to keep you updated and read your journeys too but I'm always busy with work and my 4 yr old son who keeps me busy but I will do my best. Any tips on the best foods to eat while taking the injections or the lead up to it? I've also started to take frolic acid, am I doing right? 


Love tan xxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Ruby998

Hannah- hope your feeling better today! We got some sun in the end in Manchester so went out for lunch with dh, even had a cheeky glass of red- last one I promise!

Tito- good luck for weds. I don't know much about assisted hatching but I'm sure this is your time after the lovely thing u did last time.

Galprincess- how are u today? The symptoms still staying away? Hope af arrives soon.

Tan- welcome hun. Where u having treatment? High protein and lots of water during stimms and obviously healthy eating. Then again I should start this weekend and just agreed to go out for a curry on mon with a friend! Will eat tons of fruit during the day to make up!

xx


----------



## Tito

Ruby thanks

Tan welcome


----------



## Tan1982

Hi ruby998 I'm having treatment with CRGW, thanks for the advice on the food and water I shall start this ASAP   . Thanks for the welcome Tito   . Off to bed now so I shall post tomorrow, good nite friends   x


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Tan  lovely thread this one and your more than welcome to join - we've gone a bit quite on here lately but always someone around  

Ruby stay away from the vino!! I've not drunk for over 2 wks and it's killing me!!! Lol x 

GPrincess how you doing hun? has Brody recovered from his trampoline accident? xxx 

Tito sorry I don't know anything about assisted hatching but I'm sure there will be plenty of lovely ladies who can help you out x How you feeling Hun? 

AFM I feel like a blow fish (I'm in joggers for work! I'm dental nursing this week so can just about swing it with my scrub top!!) my head is fuzzy and I'm like a dried out prune hahaha!!! Roll on scan tomorrow!! 

Love to you all 
Han xx


----------



## dingle123

Morning all

Just wanted to say a quick hello and hope everyone is doing well @ their various points of treatment etc xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle you ok?
Tans welcome i am currently DR this is my 2nd ES and it does come backl slowly you start remembering during stimms my clinic recommend protein and water and milk xxx folic acid is great and maybe a multi vitimin for pregnancy or conception
Hannah yes he back to his normal self thanks apart from feeling bloated you ok?
Ruby no last night i was duvet oakey cokey lol was hot then cold then hot then cold etc all night Brody woke up at 3am and DP wasnt happy i kept him awake all night!!!
Tito assisted hatching can help if the shell off eggs is really hard for the sperm to penetrate xxx
Still waiting for af to arrive before Monday but all in all im doing better than last time no diva strops just yet!!!


----------



## dingle123

Hehee - no diva strops!  

Yah, all good, thanks Tam. Just spoke to our clinic - I am starting the pill mid July whilst on hols. Have never, ever been on the pill (not much use to a f/f couple!) so am wondering what to expect re side effects (if any?)


----------



## galprincess

Dingle-Was on it last cycle dodged it this cycle i didnt have anything nasty just mood swings and weight gain made me so hungry and other than that nothing really xxx
I had never been on it either but in a way thats good because it feels different and like treatment started!!!! not long for you now


----------



## dingle123

Exactly - I feel like we are getting somewhere!!! Really quite excited today, silly isn't it?

Hopefully no weight wain or mood swings...don't want to be grouchy on holiday! How is your son now? Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Tan1982 said:


> Hi ladies if you don't mind I'm going to join this thread as I'm going through egg share at the mo well I'm waiting for bloods to come back. This wait is killing me im so eager to start! Its been a while since I had treatment so I will need all the help and advice when I'm given all my drugs to take lol im kinda looking forward to it lol because then I know it's starting  . I will try and write on here as much as I can to keep you updated and read your journeys too but I'm always busy with work and my 4 yr old son who keeps me busy but I will do my best. Any tips on the best foods to eat while taking the injections or the lead up to it? I've also started to take frolic acid, am I doing right?
> 
> Love tan xxxxxxxxx.


Hi Tan - big welcome! What clinic are you with? Everyone is lovely here :-D


----------



## dingle123

Tan1982 said:


> Hi ruby998 I'm having treatment with CRGW, thanks for the advice on the food and water I shall start this ASAP  . Thanks for the welcome Tito  . Off to bed now so I shall post tomorrow, good nite friends  x


Ignore my question...just seen this!


----------



## HJones0809

Hi dingle! Oh your in for a treat with the pill pmsl!! I hated it as it turned me into a psycho! But only to my hubby so fingers crossed your DP is sympathetic  its lovely that youve got a date to look forward to! sending you hugs xx 

Tito if icsi is assisted hatching that's what I'm having done - I'm rubbish at what words mean what! As my hubby had a vacectomy when married to the moy (mother of the year - cough) he had surgical sperm retrieval and so we are having icsi to help us along  

Tam hope AF hurries up for you  

I'm in work a hot tired mess trying not to cry as I want to be at home on my sofa  just have to see this week through and then going sick from Monday - thinking of getting dr to sign me off for 2ww but unsure what to get signed off with...! 
Han x


----------



## staceyemma

Hannah   everything will be fine lovely   Get signed off with stress or 'womens problems'   
Was so so great to meet u in person and I can never thank you enough for helpin me through my most difficult time. U know me tho I wont give up that easily and Im gettin stronger everyday  

I check in on you all most days seein how ur gettin along.

Im crossin my fingers and prayign for u all xxxx  
Great news to hear u r starting soon Dingle I hope u have a fab holiday  
Tam (Galprincess), Ruby and Journey   praying for u all  
xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey so good to see you post here big (((hugs))) hun
Hannah no assisted hatching and ICSI are 2 different things ICSI is a process that put the sperm directly into egg and assisted hatching breaks shell of the egg( for women who have hard eggs) so the sperm can penetrate. I thought they were same thing only an ex cycle buddy had assisted hatching.
Dingle wait till you get all your drugs its like christmas and easter lol
Regarding get time off work if you explain to your gp work stress etc even if you have to milk it they sign you off and they dont have to put why on form just goes down as personal problems!!


----------



## HJones0809

Cheers for that Tam  xx 

Aww Stacey!! We've rode the waves of Ivf planning and treatments together and I'm sure we'll continue to! I've told you more about myself than I have friends - I've found a new friend in you and even if it means going to Cyprus or arguing your way through appeal boards you'll get your babies soon - and I'll be behind you cheering you on or offering my shoulder - you deserve everything you wish for xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Aw thanks Hannah       I really hope u get ur longed for baby too u'd be a fab mum  
xxxx

My PCT aint gonna know whats hit em   !!! luckily I have hubbys compensation coming through soon so I know we can self fund   Maybe I need to kick his solicitor up the  

good luck to you all ladies xxx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey The PCTs are a joke and a lottery my friend was granted 1 funded cycle she had it was BFN she paid for 5 further cycles and got BFP only to be told she would have been able to get 2 more cycles had she appealed and yet the BFNs were down to stress about money etc these people really dont get it i would appeal hun and fight your case and deffo kick solicitor up the behind!!!!
Hannah thats ok all these terms are brain carnage at best of times let alone when full of meds loads of luck hun xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Tam I have the PCT Contract managers personal email so I will be hounding him day and night they'll have to say yes and already emailed the solicitor.


Hows things goin for you?

PCT's are poo   Just cos hubby has one child from his ex partner it means I am not entitled to help?
I deserve to be a mummy too


----------



## dingle123

Their stance on no help for couples with a child from a previous relationship is, quite frankly, s*it.


----------



## galprincess

Stacey we in same position except i have DS from a previous!!! a friend of mine has a son and they get 3 cycles she is in bolton!!!! in kent you dont even get 1!!! I didnt mind really but now i hear of other people in other areas 1 rule for 1 and 1 for another, it doesnt affect us now as we have a child together but it should be a child in current relationship not from previous you email him and dont stop until they wave their white flag!!!! I know Lister used to offer free ivf if you fitted criteria or it might have been LWC cant remember they fund through their own clinic. My friend from Manchester travelled to have it and she didnt egg share


----------



## Ruby998

Dingle- I was on the pill for 10 years! Ironic really! Didn't have many side effects, then again who knows? I never knew any different. You will be fine hun

Stacey- hope your ok, u never know that natural BFP might be just around the corner. But yes push them it is so unfair. I get 3 free cycles in nhs but hated the nhs doctor- he was horrible pretty much told me it was my fault for having an Sti at 19 (due to a cheating bf who I'd been with for 3 years!!). So I went private and much happier- skinter though ha ha.

Galprincess- oh no spoke too soon sorry. Hope your feeling better.

Hannah- no good getting stressed, you go off sick! If there is any excuse it's now. I'm really chilled at the moment- this is not normal!! Was talking to my boss about how nervous I was about ec and she said I won't need sedating the way I am at the mo ha ha. Sure I will change when stimming.

Tito- hey how are u feeling today?

Hi tan, hope your keeping up ha ha.

xx


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Ruby...I have read about headaches... a small price to pay I guess!  

Hannah - I would go the exhaustion/anxiety route....throw yourself over the desk!


----------



## dingle123

Nic & Mrs Miller - thinking of you - hope you ladies are both doing ok xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ruby ur NHS doctor sounds horrible   xx If I can cope with eC then u definitely can I quite liked it the sedative was lovely!!!!
Tam   Im doing some investigating.....I wont stop!!!!! xxx

Dingle- hello dearie!

hannha- scan tomrrow!!!!!

tan hope ur ok any news from CRGW?   xxx


----------



## Journey99

Hi All! Just a quick update...EC Thursday. I've got 13 follies ready to go so they are pretty convinced they will get the 8 eggs I need. I'm excited but nervous. Have to do my ovitrelle at midnight tonight. I'm convinced the needle is bigger lol


----------



## HJones0809

Oh journey that's great news! Crossing everything for Thursday for you!xx 

Hi all I can't do personals as I shouldnt be on my phone I should be getting ready for work! Fin at 12.30 today - scan at 3 fingers crossed the menopur has done what it should have done! I've been up
since 5.30 on sofa with hot water bottle as stomach is feeling heavy and uncomfortable when I move around  

Update you all later  xx


----------



## Ruby998

Good luck Hannah!

Journey- good luck on thursday! And make sure u keep up updated from Canada 

Xx


----------



## Tito

Goodluck tommorow journey n goodluck Hannah. Am on he train to London for my scan


----------



## galprincess

Journey hun i had 13 follies i got 10 eggs from it but you may find you get a couple more as trigger matures some of the smaller ones too!!!! loads of luck for tomorrow
Dingle im really chilled im just doing 1 day at a time i didnt have sedative during EC it was fascinating watching all the follies get sucked up 1 by 1 and talking to my consultant 
Stacey deffo make sure all bases covered!!!!
Tito good luck for scan hun
Hannah hot water bottle good for helping follies grow!!!its all those follies hun if you get too uncomfy drink plenty of water hun i know it makes you feel full and try eating maybe 7 light meals rather than 3 full on ones!!!
Ruby hope you ok
Still no af and slept so well last night just bad memory and clumsiness!!!


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies just an update had my scan today and bloods linning looking good and tho i cant feel anything yet they r follicles starting the bigger ones were 10 mm.Bad news is because of my reaction last time i have to be back for bloods n scans everyday so back tomorrow,friday n saturday my boss didnt look to please when i informed him this afternoon especially on a day like today when he needed me in the office.

Guess i just have to be selfish and think of me i hate the journey to London but i would rather be safe....


----------



## galprincess

Tito dont worry about boss you just concentrate on you if he thinks this is bad wait till you announce your off on maternity leave!!!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Hi Tito- great news about your scan! And your clinic must e really good getting u in everyday- they are only thinking about u hun. Ha your boss will have to do without u next year do might as well get used to it!

Im starting AF probably tomorrow do should be stimming on Friday! Can't wait xx


----------



## odineen

Hello all

It's been a while since I've been on here! Trying to read back and catch up on everyone's journeys!

At the moment I'm just waiting to be matched haven't been told my protocol yet do just a waiting game for me!

Hope your all keeping well xxxx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi everyone thanks for asking about me  , got some news    I may have a match in a few days I'm just waiting for them to let me know and I've been advised for my hubbie to have a cf blood test which he is on Monday but how long that will take to come back now so there's more waiting. Im a carrier of cf but I'm having another cf blood test done tomorrow at my gps it's just to put my mind at rest really because since CRGW tested me and it come back positive ive been constantely worried so double checking it's true will put it to bed then and I will accept I'm a cf carrier and I won't say no more about it. Does anyone know or is a cf carrier that's had egg share? 


Good luck to those having treatment which ever stage your at     




Love tan xx


----------



## shenagh1

Wow tan accepted already? Who are you with and how matched so quickly I'm still waiting xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah oh thats just how my cycle last time started i was due EC and only had 8 follies nasty nurse scared me saying i was rubbish not in those words but how i felt anyways next scan i had 10 follies and by the EC after trigger i had 13 hun and from those had 10 eggs so dont worry put hot water bottle on tummy to speed up little ones and you will be fine dont listen to nasty nurse its her job to give you worst case scenario your parents are fab but it wont come to that you will see!!! If they were really worried you would be on highest dose
Tan as a carrier you are fine they will match you with CF negative couple who are not carriers and not an issue xxx CF test usually takes about 5 weeks to come back 
Odineen-Hi hun congrats not long now xxx
Ruby send af here after please she is being a pain literally!!!!
AFM still waiting af ive felt she was going to turn up for few days now but still nothing so off to the gym in white shorts to tempt fate!!!!!


----------



## Journey99

Hannah first off   My first scan my right ovary had nothing over 1-2mm and my left only had a few at about 10mm. I was a slow start. They upped my drugs and ask of Tuesday I had 13 follicles good to go! Don't give up hope. 
I thought long and hard about what to do if I didn't get enough eggs. I decided I would donate and have a free cycle to myself. For me I decided to do this to help another woman fulfill her dream and I couldn't bear taking that dream away. So have said I will donate. It's not even about the money as it will cost me just as much to return to the uk for my next cycle as it would to pay for this. To me I made a promise and i couldnt break that. But that's my opinion. You need to do what's right for you. I know you don't want to wait any longer but if you did you would get a lot more eggs to improve your chances. But Hun please don't stress yet as so much can change over night!! You will be amazed. x


----------



## Ruby998

Journey- good luc today with EC. Hope you have lots of nice eggs.

Galprincess- well I was expecting to wake up with full AF this morning but nothing! Perhaps I spoke too soon. Lots of cramping though so fingers crossed will be this aft. Hopes she moves straight to u! Question- do u count the first day as the first full day? Or if it arrives this aft would today be day 1??

Hannah- Oh hun what a horrible nurse! Got my fingers crossed for you that you respond better for the next few days. What lovely parents you have. I really don't know what I would do if I didn't have enough to share- don't beat yourself up whatever you decide. It's your decision and you have to think about yourself! 

Tito- how are u today?

Tan- wow that was quick! What a great clinic!

xx


----------



## galprincess

I agree with journey i too would donate all then cycle myself i could easily pay for a full cycle but i got told i could help a couple and that was my mission as well as for myself id feel awful putting her through pre treatment getting hopes up and crushing her.
Ruby ive had cramps for 3 days and still nothing so gym and white shorts for me im tempting fate!!!!
have great day girls im off gym then to see a good friend working tonight boo!!!!
Tam xxx


----------



## missy86

hi ladies fingers crossed for u all...
i had my EC yesterday and they took 17 eggs i got 9, i got a call this morning to say only 2 fertalized so I'm all book in to have et tomorrow at 12.15...
i was expecting to have more and feel like Ive had the wind knocked out of me i no i have to stay positive but finding it hard to ATM.
I'm praying like Ive never prayed before that this works..the wait for the pregnancy test is going to be the longest wait of my life, thinking of u all xx


----------



## Journey99

Good luck Missy! It only takes one! x


----------



## dingle123

Hannah! Poor you  

How lovely of your Dad to offer to help pay.

If it were me, I'd donate all first time around and have all eggs for myself next time. Whatever you decide...it will be the right decision because it's about YOU.

Tam - white shorts indeed! Come on AF!

Ruby - Another 'come on AF'  

Journey - thinking of you today - update as when you can!

Tan - well done on being accepted so quickly! We may end up bring cycle buddies  

Missy - what Journey said - it only takes one! Lots of luck for et tomorrow xxx

*waves to everyone else* xxx


----------



## galprincess

Missy i know it doesnt sound great when you say out of 9 you got 2 but out of 9 you have 2 strongest and the others were not to be the one for you!!!! my SIL got 2 only 2 and she has non identical twins!!!! i had all 5 fertilize 2 put back 1 took so it really doesnt matter about numbers hun its a lottery i know of ladies who had loads and got BFN and some had 1 just 1 and it wasnt top grade and workedxxxxx
I have 5 pairs of white shorts and i will be wearing them even if it rains until af turns up my poor DS wont want me to pick him up from school if it rains!!! If af wont come i can have a good giggle waiting for her


----------



## Journey99

In shock...17 eggs and 14 mature! So it just goes to show you really don't know. I have low AMH of 4 and the other day they were discussing what I would do if I didn't get enough as they weren't sure I would. Amazing our bodies! Let's hope my eggs are now getting jiggy 
Thanks for all the well wishes x

PS I actually feel fine, like I had a power nap.


----------



## galprincess

Journey huge congrats and it shows that amh etc are only guidlines you define the stats!!! everything crossed they get jiggy overnight and give you some fab embies!!!!


----------



## HJones0809

fab new Journey - get some rest 

Ive always said id do my own cycle and donate all but when it comes down to it it really is easier said than done - I hope Tam that your never in my situation 

Missy lots of luck for tomorrow crossing everything for you hun xx


----------



## Journey99

Hannah its tough decision to be in and its easy to have something in your head but when you are on the spot I'm sure its easy to go back and forth.  Like I said please don't stress.  I had the dreaded chat just last Friday as they wanted to know what I planned to do if I didn't get enough to share as i only had 7 viable follies at the time and they were worried I wouldn't get enough to share.  Less then a week later and 17 eggs!  I'm seriously shocked and amazed.  In fact my face is about to crack in two as I can't stop smiling (despite me drowning my iPhone this afternoon lol) x


----------



## Ruby998

Hannah chin up hun- you will have enough eggs I'm sure! As everyone's said they have to give tell you about worse case scenario.

Journey- wow what a fab number! Congratulations. Hope they get jiggy tonight.

Well my AF is taking its time- phoned the clinic and they said not to start counting until I have a full bleed. Only there when I wipe at the moment, sorry if tmi.

xx


----------



## HJones0809

Morning all hope your all ok! 

Ruby I hope you haven't wiped yourself away and the witch has arrived for you!! 

Journey your story gives me hope  you should be very proud of yourself for doing so well!

sorry for the short message hope your all ok! off for a shower ready for the drive to the clinic 
Han xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah honey i know its a tough place to be but i donated eggs before my treatment so maybe thats why for me its different i didnt mean to offend you hun was just my opinion and i know in theory its easier said than done you must do what you feel is right i wasnt in any way saying if you wanted to fund your treatment your wrong im keeping everything crossed you dont have to make the decision and you have plenty. Sometimes when i type things it comes across not as i would have said it im sorry hun xxx
Ruby hope she comes in full force today xxxx
Hi lovely ladies hope we all ok
AFM still no af so a new pair white shorts today going for bike ride followed by acupuncture see if my magical dr can bring her on although if someone told me snogging a monkey would work id give it a go!!!!


----------



## odineen

Hanna my second cycle I only got 5 eggs and kept them! I Had a really bad cycle and didnt want to do it again! It's a hard decision but it's compleatly down to you what you do! Good luck today x


----------



## Tan1982

Hi everyone still no news from CRGW on my match   . 




Hi shenagh1 I'm with CRGW but I have been waiting since march, I've told I may have a match on Monday but haven't heard anything yet   . 




Hi gal princess thanks for answering my question on the cf topic   




Hi journey WOW well done you! All the best for ET   




Hi Han good luck today Hun let me know how you get on, lots of       




Hi dingle123 are you with CRGW? Be lovely if we were cycle buddies   




Hello to anyone I've missed! Wanted to ask how many embryos can you have transferred back? 






Love tan xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Tan BIG huge hugs to you sweetheart trust me I know how frustratin it is   xxx
In my personal experience with CRGW you have to contact them and get onto them they really are useless soemtimes...I was never contacted once always me who made the first move sure Im not the only one who would agree ......Have you got Amandas email address she always replied to my emails I pestered her all the time but eventually got going.... 

phone them email them twice a day if u have to...

You can have one or two embryos put back it depends on the quality etc 
As you are young if you have a good quality blast to put back they would advise you to have one... of course its ur decision....

xxx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi staceyemma thanks so much for answering my question. You are totally right about the clinic their communication is terrible, I totally understand they are busy but as I was telling Hannah we are all patients and all eager to start treatment and an email or phonecall goes a long way with us ladies waiting. How are you doing anyway? I've been emailing Hannah over the last week and it's been brilliant to have support,advice and just a chat as no one knows about my treatment so a chat is lovely. Where abouts are you from? I'm from Aberdare. 


Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Tan hope you get matched quickly my clinic replied ok at first then i had to chase them i actually spoke to the egg share co ordinator at the clinic i used she was very enlightening she said if my consultant said i wanted to start straight away she would have matched me sooner but deffo agree with Stacey keep contact i emailed every 2 days and called twice a week maybe you could call and just say you were expecting to hear from someone and could they please update you on their progress everything x for you.


----------



## HJones0809

What a difference a day makes  approx 15 good size follicles   so able to egg share   waiting for the phone call to hear if egg collection will be Monday or Tuesday i took my mum with me today and we were both very emotional when we got out! Long way to go yet but at least i know im in with a chance xx 

Love to you all
Han  xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah huge yippeeeee!!!!! my mum came to my scans last time but this time she babysitting awww you can relax a bit now hun you may even get few more as trigger matures some of the not quite ready ones 
AFM AF finally showed up so all set for baseline Monday quick question for any of you that used or are using sniffs did you find 2 bottles not enough? cant wait to start stimms DR is starting to give me headaches and mood swings my poor family have me home all weekend 
Have fab weekend girls im getting hair done tomorrow and acupuncture and Sunday all about my wonderful dp although we will visit our dads too xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Thanks Tam!! Glad AF has shown up!! I didnt sniff but found AF was a lot lighter last time - get the water down you it'll help with the fuzzy head  xx 
Grr hormones!!  x


----------



## Journey99

Hannah I hate to say it but "told you so"   So very pleased for you hun!


----------



## galprincess

Hannah seriously if i drank anymore water id evaporate i have barely eaten as so full of water so got nice salad to tuck into hoping the fresh food might help cant wait to start sniffs and feel better. these hormones have a lot to answer for!!!! so glad that things are looking up the nurses do have to give worst case scenario but could be a bit more empathetic in doing so, at my last EC lady in bed next to mine had 42 eggs and the nurse said you have OHSS go home and rest and you wont be having ET for at least 3 months!!!! i felt really sorry for her as she didnt say it quietly it was very matter of fact.
How lucky am i my dp treating me to acupuncture and hair a day before fathers day i feel so lucky and come at just right time as i look and feel awful got cold coming on and just not sleeping and with hot flushes etc could do with some trying to feel human


----------



## Tito

Hannah thats great news

Had my daily scan this morning and all was well just got a call to say the usual for me now my body has started its tricks again my hormone levels r begining to go up nothing too serious but high for this stage so am back tommorow i was told EC might be late next week n was keeping my fingers crossed.  i dont have to be coasting again.


----------



## galprincess

Tito -Fingers crossed hun that everything goes to plan its amazing how things just fall into place look at Journey and Hannah xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Tam


----------



## dingle123

Hannah - so pleased for you!


----------



## HJones0809

Tito stay positive hun - big hugs! 
Journey I'm quite happy to accept I told you so! 
Tam it was the senior consultant that scanned me Wednesday and yes she's very matter of fact! 
she just rang me and said as they've grown so much since yesterday she wants me in again tomorrow morning early to scan me so she can decide what day to do EC  that's lovely your DP is treating you to hair app and acupuncture my hubby has been wonderful cooking every night (well that's nothing new hehe!) but he's a great support xx


----------



## HJones0809

Thanks Dingle! long way to go but so far so good xx


----------



## Ruby998

Hannah- whoo fab news hun! 

Journey- sorry I'd I've missed it bit how are you eggs doing hun?

Galprincess- has AF arrive yet? Aww how nice of him to book you in for hair and accupuncture. Think my dh needs lessons ha ha.

Tito- sure u will be fine, at least they are keeping an eye on you.

Dingle- hi how are u today?

Well my AF arrived today- injections tomorrow, blood test on tues and maybe a scan on weds. I feel really emotional today- no idea why! I'm not on any drugs at the mo!

xx


----------



## Journey99

Ruby - 3 fertilised and transfer on Sunday... Fingers crossed they keep developing


----------



## Ruby998

I will keep my fingers crossed for you journey!

Just realised some of my posts don't make sense- its because I am on my phone- predictive text! You all have to guess what I mean ha ha xx


----------



## missy86

just a lil up date..
i had my et today 2 embryos put in so now the waiting game begins   that this works.
hope all u ladies r ok xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Congrats on being pupo missy! xxx


----------



## missy86

thank u ruby..
i had top grade 4 cell embroys im not sure if that makes a difference or not but sounded good and made me feel like there is more of a chance of it working,   is wat i need right now and 12days of no stress and something to keep my mind off of it(haha never goin to happen)...it my birthday tomorrow and my daughters on the 24th so enough to keep me goin lol..xxxx


----------



## Journey99

Wow I didn't know they did a 1 day transfer! Must be really good embryos...congrats


----------



## missy86

no its a 2nd day transfer hun coz i only had 2 that fertalized so they didnt want to chance it by leaving them out.. best place for them is in my body x


----------



## Journey99

I'm confused.  Lol I thought you had EC Thursday same day as me. The clinic told me EC is day zero which today is Friday (it is Friday right lol) tat would be day 1.


----------



## missy86

no sorry hun i had ec wednesday so makes today the 2nd day.. x 
hope ur ok and ur embryos grow sticky and strong xxx


----------



## Journey99

I really am going loopy lol. I thought you had it same day as me.  I don't think the cyclogest agrees with me. I have such a bad tummy ache. 

When is your OTD? My clinic do 14 days past EC. I guess that makes it the 28th for me.


----------



## galprincess

OMG what is going on noone knows what drugs they on when EC was lol
Journey everything crossed for you xxxx
Missy congrats on being PUPO 4 cells at day 2 is great hun 
Ruby congrats on starting and your posts are going to be more cryptic than the da vinci code
Hannah good luck for scan and finding out when EC is and bless your DH thats lovely my DP is a chef so i do most cooking at home but today he cooks!!! he has designed my menu for stimms i havent checked it yet but bet he puts things in i dont like!!!
AFM My af is heavy and im crampy but looking forward to pamper day


----------



## dingle123

Ruby - how are the injections going - you start today, yes? Xx

Journey - you must be counting down the hours till et tomorrow! Hope it goes swimming!  

Missy - thinking of you now on the arduous 2ww xx

Tam - what kind of menu suits stimms? What a supportive hubby!! Enjoy your pamper day!

Hannah - hope you're having a lovely Saturday!

AFM: no major update apart from an email yesterday reconfirming timings for starting the pill and being matched - all still in for mid July. Really do like the clinic we have gone with - the constant communication reassures me. Oh! And it's our 4 year wedding anniversary today - we eloped to Toronto hehehe! So a nice day of quality time, good food and a possible long walk down by the Thames (if the weather holds)

Love to all, Laura xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Quick update - egg collection is Wednesday just waiting in times etc  x


----------



## Journey99

Hannah - Good luck for Wednesday!

Dingle123 - I'm so nervous I couldn't sleep last night very well.  I went to bed around 9pm as I had such an upset tummy.  I woke up at 5am feeling really nauseous.  I got up and went back to sleep for a few hours this morning.  I'm feeling much better now thankfully.


----------



## galprincess

Journey good luck for tomorrow
Hannah good luck for Wednesday
Dingle high protein is what my consultant suggests milk, not too much dairy and brazil nuts these are gross yuk!!!i coat them in green and blacks choc yum, not too much processed food and lots fresh fruit and veg i do tend to follow his healthy menu but i slip a few treats in 
AFM well pamper day not to plan, i woke up feeling bit groggy and got worst throughout day so went acupuncture feel better a little but skipped hair will rebook for couple of weeks i like a good hair wash and post head massage so decided with my thumping headache to reschedule now DP like a bear with sore head and the boys bit under weather!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Hannah- good luck in Wednesday! Fingers crossed u have plenty of eggs.

Journey- good luck tomorrow. Just think, this time tomorrow u will be pupo!

Galprincess- sorry ur day didnt go to plan but yes I would have rearranged hair if I had a headache.

Laura- congrats on your wedding anniversary! Hope your having a nice day.

Afm- did my first injection today- was very stressful, the tips of the bottles are supposed to snap off and I broke 2 with glass going in the liquid so had to bin. 3rd time lucky though and it's finally done. Sure will get easier.

xx


----------



## Journey99

Ruby did they not give you the plastic covers for breaking them?  The trick is to not squeeze and just snap.  I crushed one too but luckily no glass when into it so was fine.  Plus I had so many extra solutions left i could stand to lose 5 or 10 lol

PUPO ----- ohhh goosebumps!


----------



## Ruby998

Ha yes journey I was using the caps but it still went wrong. It was probably because I was nervous xx


----------



## Tito

Hannah guess what EC is planned for Wednesday for me too    ohh thats great and best of wishes to us....


----------



## Journey99

Haha I broke my first one with the cap too. I actually found it easier without the caps.


----------



## Ruby998

Hey tito didn't realise you were that far in to treatment. That seems to have flown by. Good luck for Wednesday. Hopefully will be a lucky day for you and Hannah xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Ruby i can't believe it too its reLly come so quick


----------



## HJones0809

Wow Tito that's great!!!   have they given you time of shot and EC? They are ringing me Monday with times   I'm still on pins as to whether I'm going to have to donate all - I've hardly slept I've gone through everything twice over in my mind lol!! It's out of my hands tho until Wednesday  in the mean time my hot water bottle is my new best friend!xx 

Hi Journey Tam Ruby Dingle and missy - and anyone else I've forgotten (damn drugs  hope your all enjoying the weekend  

I'm waiting for my step kids to fall out of their pits   oh to be a teenager!xx


----------



## Journey99

I'm pregnant* (*until proven otherwise)      It really doesn't seem real.  I can't believe we made it to this point. 

We had 2 grade 1 8 cell embies put back.  Apparently grade 1 is the best.  Our third embryo was only 1 cell yesterday and 3 cells this morning and should have been between 4-8.  However just prior to transfer they checked it again it was 14 cells.  So they felt something was genetically wrong with it.  (DH said later he wish they had put that in as he was convinced our baby would have super powers   ) 

They were running a bit behind and my bladder was bursting so I went and let a bit out to make myself more comfortable.  Then when I went in for transfer they were having issues getting to my cervix as my bladder was still too full.  So they told me to go let some wee out (jeez that was hard).  Then they had no problems.  It was neat watching it on the screen and then seeing this little dot appear that is our future baby(s).  I love that they give you a picture of your little embies to take home.  

So now I'm home chilling out and getting DH to wait on me hand and foot lol.  The doctor said to resume all normal activities.  He said all the things you may have read telling you to have bed rest to avoid forget it all as there is no proof.  Unfortunately he said we could have sex in front of DH...doh I told him we couldn't lol. I've just not felt in the mood.  

Sorry for the copy and paste if you are on my cycle buddy thread...it was just easier than retyping again.


----------



## galprincess

Journey congrats on being pupo hun everything crossed for 2ww but you wont need it you got 2 fab embies there you should be so proud xxx ha ha ha super powers does he by any chance watch too many movies?


----------



## Ruby998

Congrats Journey! They sound like fab embies. When is it u fy to canada?

xx


----------



## Ruby998

Told u I wouldn't make sense on my phone- fly to Canada? x

Can I ask, I'm supposed to do my injections at the same time everyday. Has anyone changed the time? We're going to dh parents for tea and think its going to land exactly when I should do my injection. Would half an hour early or even an hour early be ok??

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby yes i did once as DP had kidney stones did injection in ambulance on way to hospital as i didnt want to be injecting in a hospital and DP hospital phobic didnt want me to leave his side it was fine hun xxxx2 hours early!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks galprincess- just done it. 1 hour early. This time much better but did manage to stab my finger with the needle ha ha xx


----------



## Journey99

Galprincess - yes he watches far too many movies lol  

Ruby - We fly out on Friday morning.  I booked us in at the Hilton for our last night in London...looking forward to our lovely kingsize bed!!  Re: injections I was told 30 min early or 30 min late max.  

I had a lovely long nap this afternoon since the dr said resume normal activity and I usually nap in the afternoon lol.  I can't stop staring at the beautiful photo they gave us of our little embies.  I sent it to my mum and titled it future grand baby(s)...she said they were beautiful lol


----------



## Tito

Journey congrats on PUPO 

Hannah no i havent been told anything but am still on the daily monitoring so am positive i will be told at tomorows appointment.Hot wyer bottle is my best friend at the moment am so hot tho heehee


----------



## HJones0809

Journey congratulations on being PUPO   I will say a little   for you that they cuddle into
their mummy   xxx


----------



## galprincess

Journey my clinic dont give pics but i did get a little choked up they will be snuggling down ready to come out in the spring with chicks and lambs xxx
Ruby ouchy!!!
AFM a marvellous baseline scan i didnt have to wait went in did bmi which is around 25 not bad after nasal spray and munchies lol then blood test that was ouchy then scan and i have 8 follies on left and 11 on right so fingers crossed i get some fab follies xxx start stimms on thursday and back week tomorrow


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies just wanted to say had my bloods today n same old story my hormone levels are too high so EC wont be Wednesday probably Thursday n guess what as usual work is stressing me think am going to get some sick leave in cant take it


----------



## galprincess

Tito honey i am so sorry your levels are still too high fingers crossed for Thursday


----------



## HJones0809

Tam thats great news x 

I've had the call I need to be at the clinic for 11 on Wednesday  I take my menopur and Suprecur as normal
this evening and then the ovitrelle at midnight 


Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah huge YIPPEEE!!!   on EC wednesday honey good luck for ovitrelle and look forward to drug free day tomorrow xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Thats fab news galprincess.

Hannah good luck for Wednesday! Not that u will need it.

Tito- sure Thursday will be just as lucky!

AFM- 3rd injection done tonight- I smashed another one again, don't know what I'm doing wrong. I'm at the clinic for a blood test tomorrow so will ask them. 3 wasted though!

xx


----------



## HJones0809

Ruby is it the water bottles for menopur your breaking?x


----------



## Journey99

Hannah - Good luck!!

Ruby - You are squeezing the top when you don't need to.  You need to just place your thumb and forefinger around it and sort of pop it to the right.  But don't stress too much as depending on how many vials you have to mix you will have plenty of the solution left at the end.


----------



## dingle123

Hannah - gl for Wed!

Ruby - I would be the same, breaking the bottles, I just know it!

Tito - fingers crossed for Thursday  

Tam - fingers crossed for lots of follies! Xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks everyone just watching The Walton sextuplets wow it must be hard work six all at once


----------



## dingle123

I blog and keep reading blogs of women with triplets/quads...and multiple multiples...it's a bit addictive!


----------



## Journey99

I think 1 is perfect lol.  I could handle twins but anything more you are outnumbered by hands and parents!!


----------



## dingle123

Haha I agree - ideally we want one. DP says she can cope with twins but no more. I say what will be, will be!


----------



## Journey99

My mum wants twins as she doesn't want to share her grandbaby with my dad lol.  DH says if its twins I'm not allowed another baby


----------



## Ruby998

It's the little solution for the fostimon. It looked so easy when the nurse did it. Well I will tell them tomorrow and hope they give me some more. Only have 6 left as broke 3 and used 3 ooops xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby i would break them too im clumsy, when you speak to nurse or pharmacy just say can i show you what i do and then see if they can see where your going wrong if they just show you then you might have same problem xxx im so luck i have already made up pens just twist to dose and stab 
Tito Thursday is a lucky day i start my injections and you get EC fingers tightly crossed are they coasting you?
Journey id love twins as i am a twin my bro and SIL have twins but i see the advantages of 1 at a time, my friend had twin boys a month before my Brody and her DH said no more yet here they are back on rollercoaster never doesnt ever mean never!!!!
Dingle my DP would love twins only so he can get bigger car!!!! im like you what will be will be
at the clinic yesterday was a lady in tears it was just us in waiting room i offered her a tissue and she told me she had her 7 week scan and she is having triplets at 41!!!! she had lots of treatment before she had 1 or 2 put back so she upped her chance of having 1 baby by having 3 put back and they all took she was so happy she could only cry not speak i sat on her chair when she left had to be a lucky chair right?


----------



## dingle123

Triplets! I would have taken her chair home with me! Awe. That is lovely. I can only imagine how overjoyed she is!


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies,

How is everyone? I think I must be hormonal because everything is making me cry at the mo. Did anyone watch the documentary last night (BBC 4) about the abandoned disabled children in Ukraine? Very, very sad.

Have a good day xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle 
i cry at everything today went shopping but couldnt remember what i wanted so bought loads of random things in the hope id have got it but half way home remembered i needed black sacks so got refund just bought black sacks was on way out of shop when alarms went off Brody had granny incontinence pants in his hands and wasnt giving them back he had full blown tantrum saying how he just wants to cuddle them (strange boy) so i sat on floor and cried explaining grannys need them so he walked up to a lady who was about 40 (not old) and gave them to her i was mortified we got out of shop and ran!!!!i want to go to bed!!!!!!


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Tam I'm sorry but I've just actually laughed out loud!!! put the kettle on have a cuppa and do dons one coloring with Brody!!   xxx


----------



## HJones0809

some colouring! Damn mobile!!


----------



## dingle123

Hjones0809 said:


> some colouring! Damn mobile!!


Haha!


----------



## galprincess

Ladies
He has just got worst as day went on he had potty on his head shouting car brrrrrrm all afternoon i have no idea wat got into him today maybe the heat?


----------



## Ruby998

Galprincess- ha that's hilarious! Aww bless him.

Hannah- how u feeling about tomorrow hun? Good luck.

I had my blooes test which came back normal an I have a scan and another blood test on Thursday. She showed me how to break the glass bottle and yes I was doing it wrong ha ha xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby hun thats fab congrats at least now you will do them right hun im starting to worry ive forgotten how to do my injections and thats just turning end and in window doseage comes up then inject hold 10 secs and withdraw lol!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Ha there you go galprincess you've just reminded yourself! To be honest once she explained again it was really easy. I just must have forgotten. I really thought I would be feeling odd at this point but quite chilled actually, sure that will change soon xx


----------



## Tito

Welldone RUby hehe 

Galprincess your little one sounds like fun to be around

Some good news for a change EC is definately Thursday just had my acupanture ready for EC now waiting on 23:00hrs to hit the shot am getting excited. 

Ladies reference your earlier conversation i would die for twins my nanny had two sets of twins and her sister had a set all natural so as a child i always thought it skipped my mothers generation n i would have twins wishful thinking hmmm.


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck for your shot Tito!!xx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi ladies how are we all? 


Just a quick post for me as I haven't stopped all day! My husband went to CRGW today to have a cf blood test which cost £180 because his gp wouldn't do it   so it's more waiting now which I'm so angry about but I would rather wait to see if he is a carrier or not. I still ain't got any news about being matched even though I was told last Monday I may have a match. This wait is a killer. Still no email off them but I suppose their busy and we are best to wait for the cf blood test to come back, I will keep you all posted once I know more. 




A massive good luck Han for EC tomorrow. I will be thinking of you!! Lots of hugs   . 


Also good luck to all EC and ET this week!   


Love Tan. Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Thanks Tan   I'm relying on everyone to think nice thoughts for me at 12pm! Can't say im looking forward to flashing my toot to a room full of strangers!!xx


----------



## shenagh1

Fingers crossed tightly hjones xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah hun loads of amazing thoughts coming your way at lunch time just think flashing your toot is a practice run for labour there you go first nice thought of the day!!! you will be fine sweetie honest 
Tito congrats for tomorrow hun thinking of you and yippeee on acupuncture pre EC and also for drug free day enjoy tomorrow
Ruby yup hun i reminded myself but DP going to go through it all i have huge poster to put on wall on how to do it step by step my clinic cover all bases!!!!
Journey sweetie how you feeling?
AFM im so chilled what happened to the mood monster i was 3 yrs ago? i have acu a week sat so pre EC hopefully i cant wait to start gonal f tomorrow its whizzing by and im just not me im a control freak lol maybe Brodys antics have chilled me into submission!!!
Tan hun they are probably waiting for recipient to state when can start and prep her before contacting you hun also they might want to give it a couple of weeks for the results if in doubt call hun and explain your anxiety to why all waiting im sure they will reassure you by end of next month you should be well on your way loads of luck and dont be afraid to ask i emailed my clinic loads they are offering us a service if we as the patient are not happy must voice your concerns!!! i have found since starting my clinic are back to former glory nurse Lizzie was my fav last time and she did my scan etc this time she calls me tamz like my friends do and is funny and sweet she is very huggy!!!


----------



## dingle123

Will be sending you good thoughts today Hannah  

Tito - roll on tomorrow!


----------



## dingle123

Tam - have you had acupuncture before?


----------



## Journey99

Galprincess - I'm good thanks just busy packing for Friday! The first few days I'm not sure if it was the GA wearing off or the cyclogest but I felt rough.  Now I feel fine as I think my body is getting used to the cyclogest but OMG (tmi warning)  they give me serious wind.  I was doubled over in pain yesterday it was so bad.  DH had to wind me lol  A few times I've had a panic moment as it feels like AF pains but then i toot and feel fine    AF is due on Monday but test day isn't until Thursday.  I presume my cycle would't be a normal cycle anyways due to all the drug manipulation.


----------



## galprincess

Dingle yes ive had it for 6 months now xxxx
Journey all progesterone products do that its a good sign


----------



## MrsMiller

Hope EC went ok Hannah? X x


----------



## Journey99

Galprincess - care to come tell my loving hubby that my stinky toots are a good thing


----------



## Tito

Journey hehe you r cracking me up


----------



## HJones0809

Hi girls 

Quick update as still off my face  

8 collected so I've donated four of them  

Fingers crossed they get jiggy in the lab now! 

Thanks for all your kind words

Hannah xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah thats fab everything crossed and a big yippeee!!! you did it hun loads of ferto vibes
Journey your poor DH doesnt want a confrontation from me today lol im on one firstly washing machine breaks then the line breaks ok fate i hear ya take a break from laundry i would but 4 of us there will be a mountain by Monday when the emergency guy is here 5 days is an emergency really? then DP rings and says babe can you order something for work off ebay well i swore and ranted so not like me and told him he was selfish as if i asked him to shop at work for me hed go ballistic!!! and breathe sorry Journey yes id happily tell mr Journey that toots are a good warning that all meds working and snuggling babies down!!!


----------



## Journey99

*Tito* - I'm here all day  I read a medical case study that laughter increased success rates in IVF. It was actually a good read. It was about medical clowns so consider me your medical clown!

*Galprincess* - Oh No! I've had a big spazz today about laundry too but not that it broke but that our flatmate who does laundry EVERY day decided she had to do laundry today. I actually had stuff in the machine and had to take it out as she started putting hers in. I was ready to throw her laundry off the balcony!!! She's unemployed and can do laundry anytime. I wanted everything dry so I could pack it tonight now it means more packing in the morning.

*Hannah* - Wooooohooo! Jiggy eggs in the lab tonight!!


----------



## galprincess

Journey i would have lol my ex and i lived together 3 months after we broke up while i found somewhere else and i would do laundry everyday he was dirty and did once a week he stopped my stuff half cycle and put his yuk stuff in i lost and threw it all off balcony in pouring rain ha ha ha 
I also heard laughing is good for implantation i watched every comedy i had during 2ww!!!! meet fockers you cant beat it but i was a stress head too and it worked so maybe a balance of both?


----------



## Journey99

Galprincess - I really don't know what is wrong with pp sometimes.  I'm glad I got common sense lol  DH has been good for a laugh.  He does the funniest faces that leave me in stitches.  Although after my surgery it was awful as it was so painful to laugh but then he would get the giggles at me trying not to laugh.  It was hilariously painful. I really am surprised at how calm I am about all this.  I'm remaining positive it will work but have really been sort of zen like.  I truly believe it its going to happen it will happen and me eating certain foods and avoiding certain things isn't going to change the outcome.  When I was trying naturally I would symptom spot like made every month on the 2ww.  This time I rarely think about it and I do NOT google anything.


----------



## dingle123

Hjones0809 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Quick update as still off my face
> 
> 8 collected so I've donated four of them
> 
> Fingers crossed they get jiggy in the lab now!
> 
> Thanks for all your kind words
> 
> Hannah xxx


Come on eggies!!!!!


----------



## HJones0809

Just had a call!! All four are mature eggs so icsi been done!! just see what happens overnight now xx


----------



## Ruby998

Well done hannah, got everything crossed for u xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah whe i got 10 i was so down thinking only 5 but like you all ICSI'd and all 5 made it you have 4 fab ones low numbers means the body concentrated on quality so i am keeping everything tightly crossed you have 4 fab embies xxxx


----------



## Tito

Oh Hannah thats fantastic news i told u not to worry let those eggies get jiggy tonight 

Journey will be think of you so am laughing all the time good medicine


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck for EC tomorrow Tito I'll be thinking of you let us know how you get on  

Afm I'm in pain   clinic rang me earlier and she said she's not surprised I've got pain and bleeding as they had to pinch me a few times inside to get to the follicles hence caused some bleeding and bruising inside but it was def all worth it ..... I've given my recipient four mature eggs as well! I'm over the moon for her  

Fingers crossed for jiggy jigs tonight! in the lab that is!!! That's the last thing I fancy right now   xx


----------



## Ruby998

Hannah- did u feel anything during the actual EC?

Tito- good luck today hun will be thinking of u xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah i had a bit of discomfort after EC for about 3 days felt like i had been kicked inside but got better!!! rest up hun will you get call today to let you know how they doing?
Tito good luck for today hun thinking of you
Tan any news yet?
Journey how you feeling?
AFM 1st injection tonight ladies im actually excited done these before and i didnt feel a thing last time!!! had 1st protein shake yummy the strawberry 1 is so much nicer than the wall paper paste vanilla 1 i had last time!!!
Hi Missy, mrs miller, nics , ruby and anyone else i forgot i have proper scatty brain


----------



## HJones0809

we've got two!!! embryologist really happy with them and said they are looking as they should be so are putting them back tomorrow


----------



## galprincess

Hannah yippeee are you having both put back? i been told if enough i can have 2 again loads of luck for tomorrow hun and they will be in the right place ready to snuggle all roasty toasty especially in this cold weather!!!! 
Hi everyone else xxxx


----------



## MrsMiller

That's great news Hannah, fingers crossed for ET tomorrow 

Good luck for EC today Tito x


----------



## HJones0809

yes im having two put back in - I did ask would I have a better chance if I just have one and he said no you increase your chances of a pregnancy if you put two in but you also risk twins - my hubby paled


----------



## dingle123

^ hehe!

Great news Hannah!


----------



## dingle123

Tito - thinking of you xx


----------



## HJones0809

Also thinking of you Tito xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah my DP wouldnt be bothered by twins as he works long hours i do the home and babies bit he does play a huge part but it would be more on my plate than his and to be honest id love twins the more babies the merrier in my house


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies its been a really long day got up at 5am this morning had to be at clinic for 730 then the clinic was running late only got in for EC about 1100 then had acupuncture on my way home so just got home twenty minutes ago.

Anyway to cut the long story short after having only 6 eggies last time i couldnt beliveve my ears when i was told i had 20 today. 20  can u believe that!!!i think i asked again twice just to make sure i was awake n not dreaming.

My worry now is that might be too high n the quality might be rubbish    things will be okey.


----------



## HJones0809

Tito that's wonderful!! Come on now positive thinking!! Rest up and wait for that call tomorrow!! Hope your not feeling too bad I've been on sofa all day feeling like I've been beaten up  
 that you have great news in the morning xx


----------



## Tito

Hannah thanks i feel awful my tummy hurts had hot water bottle since i got back it wasnt this bad last time


----------



## Ruby998

Hey Tito well done hun that's fab news! Stop worrying they will al get jiggy tonight. How was EC? Did u feel any pain?

I had a scan and another blood test today. Thu didn't really say much just that thu are small at the moment and to carry on. Another blood test on Saturday xx


----------



## MrsMiller

that's great news Tito - I wouldn't worry at all....I had 20 eggs collected and 8/10 that i kept were mature and although I don't know how many were mature for recipient, it can't have been bad as she also got BFP.....keep positive and rest. Fingers crossed for lots of action tonight


----------



## Tito

Thanks Ruby am inpain right now keeping watwr bottle at hand u just reminded me can take painkillers now hehe   total forgot.Ask questions when u go for scans i never used to but now ask q like thickness of lining no in each ovary size of the leading follicles as sometimes they never say much.All will be well love


----------



## galprincess

Tito Yippeeee!!!!! out of 20 you will get a lovely crop of mature ones and they all yours that is typical isnt it? last time i had 13 in total this time i have 20 already so every cycle different hun you did fab have you found out if recipient got pregnant from last cycle? 
hi everyone else im off to bed im shattered!!!!


----------



## Tito

Galprincess no i dont know if she got pgn do you believe she couldnt call the clinic to tell them if she did or not.Anyway i wish her the best but would have been nice to know


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> Galprincess no i dont know if she got pgn do you believe she couldnt call the clinic to tell them if she did or not.Anyway i wish her the best but would have been nice to know


Wahhhh? Which clinc was this?


----------



## Tito

Dingle the Lister.

Anyway ladies just got that phone call i have been waiting for out of 20 16 were mature enough and today 13 have fertilized am sooo happy with that.Provisional booked in for ET on Sunday at 13:40 however if we still have 3 and more then the change could be a blast for Tuesday    we go to blast i was so happy fogot to ask the grading n now i cant get thru


----------



## Ruby998

Whoooo Tito fab news so happy for you xxx


----------



## dingle123

Well done Tito!

AFM - I'm a bit huffy. Apparently there are 7 women waiting to be matched at my clinic....all who have specified they don't want use donor eggs from anyone under 5'5 (I'm 5'3)

Really quite indignant about it. *puts on high heels*


----------



## galprincess

Tito I would take that as a BFN as if BFP they would know by law they have to inform of BFP hun for the HEFSA of whatever it called well done you hun you will so go to blast!!!!
Dingle you are kidding me? my son is bio m8ine and DP we are 5ft4 and 5ft 8 he is going to be well over 6ft according to docs!!!! you would think because they been waiting something trivial like height shouldnt worry them? how shallow some people are!!!
AFM did 1st injection all went well easy peasy and no pain etc so roll on Tuesday i want to see if they growing!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Well done on injection, glad to hear no pain! Roll on Tuesday!

Yeah it's a bit crap re the height thing. My SIL is 5' and her 8 year old daughter is now 5'4! I really don't think these these things are that relevant


----------



## galprincess

Dingle i always thought as a recipient they would be grateful fr a donor to come forward and so what if you arent leggy its hardly having 4 legs is it? some people baffle me hun i hope you get a recipient soon xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Dingle it really p me off!! I got told at last clinic I couldn't egg share as recipients don't want over weight donors as they don't want child with weight problems! I said well they can't be that desperate for a child then with their moral high grounds!! This "fat" bmi body of 36 produced 8 mature eggs that have resulted in 2 fertilized for me and 3 fertilized for my recipient - not bad for a fatty   actually I wouldn't say I'm fat I'm a size 16 and under tall!! 

Anyway!!


I am PUPO!!! Two perfect embies but back in (Itsy and bitsy) both had four cells and no fragmentation which they told me was excellent. It was lovely that both hubby and my mum came in to watch the transfer - mum was a blubbering mess!  

I've got nothing but rest and me time planned for the next two weeks I've just got to let nature take its course now - what will be will be x 


Couldn't be happier right now xx


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle i always thought as a recipient they would be grateful fr a donor to come forward and so what if you arent leggy its hardly having 4 legs is it? some people baffle me hun i hope you get a recipient soon xxx


Thanks Tam! Xx


----------



## dingle123

Size 16 isn't fat!!!!!! 

Big congrats for being PUPO!!!!!  

Itsy and bitsy - love it!!!!


----------



## galprincess

Hannah size 16 is about average these days, i could understand skin colour etc but height and build omg my mum and dad are both over "normal bmi" and us 4 children are fit and healthy so thats rubbish i would rather be "fat" healthy and happy than skinny and not healthy!!!! BMI isnt acurate anyways it doesnt take into consideration the fact my (.)(.)s weigh a stone lol im bmi 25 but im not slim i would say im athletic any ways  CONGRATS HANNAH!!! on your 2 fab perfect embies i dont blame your mum she didnt see what you saw she saw her 2 potential granchildren and for that moment she dreamt what she would do with them!!!! i know beacuse my mum came with me too last time!!!
Dingle im 5ft4 and im leggy just from a distance pa ha ha!!!! im happy being ickle you get away with a lot more you dont want to donate to heightest people anyways xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah            Itsy and Bitsy snuggle in xxxx
Quick question i have lost my appetite during stimms what did you ladies eat i really dont fancy anything i have dropped protein shake to 1 a day as i fear these may be filling me up anything you would recommend?


----------



## HJones0809

Tam I had only a Protien shake in morning and evening but also had four milky coffees throughout the day. I lost my appetite as well but made sure I stayed off the bread as that's bulky and had cornflakes for breakfast and then salad for lunch with chicken or ham and then for tea I lived on seabass and steamed packet veg  I found fish not to be heavy on my stomach x 
I also ate a few brazils with choc on the evening (just Brazil's!!)   xx


----------



## Ruby998

Hannah- congratulations on being pupo!!

Galprincess- I'm struggling to eat too. I've just snacked on some frozen yogurt. Hope that's ok to eat. Scared about why I can and can't eat. My clinic said no particular diet.

xx


----------



## Tito

Hannah congrats on PUPO 
Galprincess that sound familiar i also lost my apetite dont know what to eat but the problem is i feel hungry all the time just cant eat.Do you continue with the protein shakes after ET if so for how long ladies


----------



## HJones0809

Ruby don't go worrying xx when I was told I wouldn't have enough to share I asked what I could do and she said there is nothing you can do  I'm glad things worked out as they did although I didn't have a very nice EC they had to push me around abit as i was determined theyd find enough for me to share!   it was worth it tho!! 

Just eat healthy and in moderation - and no stress! 
You'll both soon be PUPO as well  xx


----------



## HJones0809

Tito I didnt think of that - shakes after ET - my after care note say high Protien or a healthy balanced diet 
I'm not going to stress about it I'll eat if I'm hungry and stay off the alcohol and spicy foods  xx


----------



## Ruby998

Ooh Hannah should you not eat spicy food? I've got an Indian wedding 2 days after ET if the dates don't change! And it will be spicy curry xx


----------



## Tito

Ruby spicy food is not adviced

Hannah can u believe it i have been off the alcohol over two years now dont even fancy the odd occasion


----------



## sammy75

hi girls, just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your journies, just wanted to say that i done egg share last year so know what you are all going through atm, and re spicy food i actually work for indian men who regularly brought in their food for us all for lunch and it didn't have a bad effect towards my treatment as you will see by my ticker and i also ate it through my pg but if you feel that avoiding it will help then that's fine but i just wanted to reassure ruby that eating indian food at the wedding will be fine as when you think about it  no indian women would ever get pg would they lol.


----------



## Ruby998

Hi Sammy thanks for the info and well wishes! That is a very good point never thought of it like that but then I suppose lots of drunken women get drunk too but I definitely won't be doing that ha. In fact it's no alcohol so no questions neither- hate that why aren't u drinking question! May take a packed lunch just to be safe xx


----------



## galprincess

Sammy hun are you a fellow bourne girl i recognise your name hun congrats and indian food yum!!!!
Ruby there isnt anything food wise that is a miracle but i tend to eat fruit veg 1 portion at least a day and meat and fish drink milk and eggs and brazil nuts good too and tons of water after ET first thing i ate was a kfc zinger burger and my treatment worked lol so will be doing same again.
Tito i didnt drink protein shake after ET as i was so bloated!!!! 
The protein helps with egg quality and its up to the body on quantity just everything in moderation!!!! i also use hot water bottle to help growth of follies but other than that not a lot else we can do!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Ha ha just re read my post- meant lots of drunken women get pregnant not drunk!!! It's the drugs honest!!

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby  your going   bless ya well i can now say i learnt something new today that drunken women can get drunk!!!!!
Just so you know pregnant women can get pregnant lol!!!!! cheered me up today


----------



## sammy75

galprincess, i had my treatment with ivf wales and crgw but i think i may have been posting on the egg share thread at the same time you might have been coz i remember seeing your name also.


----------



## Ruby998

Ha ha I am definately going crazy!   xx


----------



## shenagh1

Evening all Tito again congrats on eggs and embies
Hannah congrats on being pupo x

Dingle hang in the I'm only 5'2 and got a phone call yesterday to say I'm matched and waiting to start xx

Hi to everyone else just a short one tonight.

Very quick question I need to get early detection screening done what does that entail? Xx


----------



## missy86

hi hope everyones treatment is going well..
just a lil update..i have 4 days untill test date!! its been the longest wait of my life, i stupidly done a test the other day and it was negative..
i was a lil upset to say the least and had a few down days because of this    but now ive decided im not doing anymore until the actual date im ment to..im praying it has worked but also worried it wont show on pregnancy test! wen i was pregnant with my lil girl i was doing test for 2months before i got a pos and i was pregs the whole time. 

wishing u all well lots of love missy xxx


----------



## galprincess

Missy hun i would ask GP to do bloods if possible after OTD then you will know for sure!!!
Shenagh ive never heard of it hun possibly another name for baseline scan?
Sammy yeah thats probably it hun xxx
Ruby hun dont worry me too i did laundry today but put clothes in the oven instead of washing machine       
Hannah lots of resting and short gentle walks to get blood flowing
Happy weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Morning all! Had the most funniest night sleep trying to decide if I should be sleeping on my side or back!! Oh how the mind works! 
Hope your all ok and not going too loopy on the drugs


----------



## Ruby998

Missy it's to early to test. Hope it turns to a BFP on test date.

Ha galprincess that's worse than me! I did walk into a shop today though an then forget what I went in for.

Hannah hope your feeling ok. I wouldn't have thought it would matter whether u slept on side or back? I can't sleep on my back.

xx


----------



## Ruby998

He he have to share- my dh just said he can't wait until ET to see if it's worked. I said no we won't find out then it's about a week and a half later when I take a pregnancy test. His reply- whaaaaat?? That's ridiculous I thought we would find out straight away. Ha ha awww bless him. He obviously doesn't listen to me though xx


----------



## HJones0809

bless him!! My auntie thought I had 4 put in! When I rang her yesterday and said I had two put back she said I thought you had four?! It's hard for people to get their heads around isn't it! My mum said to be this morning had she not been with me all week for EC and ET she would not have appreciated everything I've been through  
Your DH is probably so excited love him!! 

I've decided I dont like the bum bullets it still feels very clinical  lol x


----------



## Tito

ladies you r cracking me.i have had a terrible day today spent most of it in bed with hot water bottle i feel so bloated and my tummy aches    i feel better tommorow i really need a fresh cycle this time round


----------



## Ruby998

Oh no Tito hope you feel better soon. When is Ur ET? xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Tito! Sorry to hear your feeling cr ap! any idea when you'll be having ET? I worried yesterday as I was still in pain from EC but hey ho they are back on board  

I'm being a right lazy mare!! Ive been on sofa all day only moving to have yet another wee!! enjoy your water bottle while you can! I'm missing mine already!!


----------



## Ruby998

Hannah- have a hot water bottle but on your feet may take away some of the withdrawal symptoms ha. I carry my hot water bottle every where I go(round the house and garden) xx


----------



## Tito

Hannah am booked in tommorrow at 13:40 however they may call to say Tuesday if i have 3 or more embies still developing am hoping to get the call but okey with day 3 transfer


----------



## galprincess

Missy hun hope it changes too!!!
Hannah awww bless her my twin sis thought i had 5 put back i explained they dont put them all back and i said well i dont want 5 babies all at once she didnt realise they were actual real embies!!!!! 
Ruby hun your poor DH my DP thought he did his sample at ET i said well how can they put anything back if you havent done your sample lol!!!! 
Tito good luck for blasts hun i felt sore bloated and tender for about 5 days after EC hun 
AFM im pootling along in the bubble of scattyness causing all sorts of destruction in my path lol im still relaxed not worried although 1st stimm scan on Tuesday that might wake me up from my daydream!!!! nothing ever goes too straight forward for me


----------



## missy86

for u tito everthing crossed for u...
ladies can u get a fauls positive  i tested again this morning i done 2 tests both different and both had a FAINT POSITIVE LINE !
not sure if i should be happy im confused......
good morning to u all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruby998

Whoo fab news missy. A positive is a positive! How many embies did you have transferred? xx


----------



## Tito

Morning ladies Missy thats fab news

Ladies got that call this morning am over the moon as we r going to BLASTO  am so excited today of the 16 that fertilized 13 were still doing great the embryologists exacts words were "am having trouble which embies to pick as all 13 r looking beautiful grade 1 n 2" 

Oh could this be my time   so now my ET is booked for 12 pm on tuesday i feel so blessed will chat later as no matter how bloated i feel am off to Church to thank my Lord


----------



## galprincess

Missy no you cannot get false positive but can get evap lines meaning if you leave too long the line comes up the test picks up hormone levels you only get positive if the hornone present and some tests are more sensitive than others the test my clinic give out are rubbish!!! everything crossed hun sounding good and your levels rise alot they double every couple of days so each day can make a difference
Tito good luck on going to blast at same time you having EC i be having scan its a good day and time!!!!


----------



## missy86

thank u ladies...
i did do 3 tests any everyone of them had faint line just hope this is for real  
good luck x


----------



## galprincess

Missy yippeeee!!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Missy - big congrats!  

There is a lot of this pregnancy lark going around at the mo - couple I know egg sharing @ LWC just found out they are having twins!! 

Tito - thinking of you xxx

Tam - how's the scattiness!

Lots of baby dust to all xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Congratulations Missy!!   fab news!! When's your OTD?x 

Hi all sorry for the lack of personals I'm on my mobile I daren't turn on the lap top or I'll be on DR Google!!xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle its getting better xxxx how you doing are you on folic and vits? all preparation before starting
Hannah you stay on mobile no Dr Google its route to all evil!!!
AFM Looking forward to scan tomorrow hope its good news and that my lovely follies getting nice and big!!!


----------



## dingle123

All good - DP is militant with the folic acid and vitamins! Just getting impatient now.

GL for the scan tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Hjones0809 said:


> I daren't turn on the lap top or I'll be on DR Google!!xx


Haaaaa understandable! Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Hey ladies hope your all ok.

Had a scan today- 8 day of stimms. I will be having EC on Friday! Soooo nervous now. The injections are getting a bit sore and my ovaries feel huge- I'm struggling to sit. Is this normal?

xx


----------



## HJones0809

Totally normal Ruby!! Wait til your trigger shot! That doesn't hurt but the day I woke up on EC I thought woah!! Ovaries felt heavy!! 

Great news for Friday!! We are all moving along now!! Tam and then Dingle! Exciting times!!  

Come on then Tam when will I start getting symptoms of a BFP?! and what will they be?!!xx


----------



## Tito

Ruby woo hooo you r almost there  

Hannah u might not even have symtoms but still get BFP fingers crossed for us 

Dingle goodluck for your scan today

Missy spread the baby dust

Goodluck to everyone else just getting ready for my journey to London for ET wish me luck ladies


----------



## Ruby998

Tito- good luck today! How many are u having? xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah this one tricky as i get no pregnancy symptoms until about 6 weeks in and its feeling nauseous never being sick just feeling it, earlier signs yuk metalic taste in mouth and darker nips and i had cramps like stitch pain and AF pain the best symptom missed AF and a huge BFP on test dont test early though hun OTD is there for a reason xxx
Ruby totally normal when i had tx last time i almost cried bwhen sitting down i felt my ovaries were dragging along the floor so heavy and even after EC i felt uncomfy for about 3-5 days xxx
Day 5 follie tracking scan today at 12pm i want lots of follie growing vibes please i will fill you in later EC should be 2nd and ET 5th


----------



## dingle123

Ruby998 said:


> Hey ladies hope your all ok.
> 
> Had a scan today- 8 day of stimms. I will be having EC on Friday! Soooo nervous now. The injections are getting a bit sore and my ovaries feel huge- I'm struggling to sit. Is this normal?
> 
> xx


That's come around quick! Roll on Friday! Xx


----------



## dingle123

Looking forward to hearing how the scan goes, Tam. Come on follies!!!!


----------



## dingle123

I'm not having a scan btw   

Think I confused everyone by wishing Tam GL!


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks dingle, yes it's come round really fast!

Tam ha never know whether to call u tam or galprincess but suppose tam is quicker! I'm feeling ok but just heavy. Will it be worse after trigger? I'm thinking of booking next day off work. Good luck with your scan.

xx


----------



## Journey99

I tested 2 days early...I was convinced it was over and just needed closure but...


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck Tito!!! Wont be long and you'll be PUPO and we can go crazy together!!

Good luck Tam for your scan doing a folly dance for you 

Hi Dingle hope your ok!! Out of interest are you the blonde or brunette in your pic?  

Ruby hope your managing to still carry your ovaries   I rang my gp and she happily signed me off work for 2ww she wrote on it gynaelogical procedure. 
Enjoying being home relaxing  

Missy how you feeling pregnant lady?  

Journey!!! Omg I'm soooo happy for you!!!! Congratulations xxx 

 to you all
Han xxx


----------



## dingle123

Journey I KNEW it!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!  

The Lister rate is rising thanks to you and Jo  

Hannah - I'm the blonde (fake hehe)

AFM - just got a bit excited to see an email from the OD nurses in my inbox. However my consultant wants me back in on Thursday to check my blood pressure again?! Lord. Alive. I'm in town anyway as am going with my parents to UCLH as my Father is now starting clinical trials for his cancer   - so I'll be dashing all over the place!!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather - I'm sitting outside Starbucks with my iced caramel macchiato


----------



## galprincess

Everyone its Tam as we all friends!!!
Right crikey where to start
Journey YIPPEEEEE!!!! had a feeling you would be!!!!
Dingle you are crazy luv ya though!!!
Ruby yup after trigger heavier feeling worst
Hannah hope you ok you be next to be BFP
AFM Well ladies i have 24 follies and 5 bigger than the others back on Thursday just awaiting to hear if drugs being increased or not!!!
LUV TAM (THATS ME)


----------



## dingle123

<----- Laura


----------



## shenagh1

Oh TAM!!!! Lol that sounds great so far fx for thursday then xx

Dingle lol hi Laura

My name doesn't change lol I'm still Shenagh!!! Lol


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies just wanted to say i am now officislly PUPO OTD is next Thursday 5 July i cant believe am here already gosh.

Journey congrats


----------



## HJones0809

Congrats on being PUPO Tito!!! - not liking that you can test before me   I'm well Jell!!!  

Dingle I never had you as a Laura  haha I've certainly got to know you today blondie    

Tam that's great news about your scan!! I can tell the drugs are slowly getting to you as your messages are getting shorter   

Shenagh how you doing?  

Hi Missy and Journey hope your still rubbing those bellys with big smiles on your faces  

AFM I've been a bug ger today on Dr Google!! I've also found Dr YouTube I've talked myself in and out of BFP bfn all day!!  

Going out for a walk now before I completely mould into the sofa!!! 

Han xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah no i was late for school run lol when is your OTD? i have forgotten oh and with or without google youd do that in 1 hour 1 day i was like DP this will happen, oh its never gonna work and back and forth in the end he just said get a hobby lol
Laura dingle pa ha ha i like that its a great name!!! 
Tito yippeeee hun how come OTD is so soon? ur clinic have a fast forward button!!!
As for me well feeling bit down hearted as only 5 are big and other how many are small i cant do math on a good day lol well had to share this i was going for dildo cam scan they put me on the ledge chair as i call it and i forgot it goes back so your tilted right back well i lost balance and fell off straigh flat on my face on floor i was so embarrassed!!!! my big bum up in the air the lady was so lovely i had to joke and i said oh i thought i was at Alton Towers she looked at me like      
Tam xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Tam   I bet you wanted to die!!! When you booked in for EC? 
My OTD is 7th July (I had 2 day transfer fri so think that makes me 5dp2dt??)


----------



## Ruby998

Journey- congratulations!! Fab news hun.

Tam- ha ha sorry but that's funny! Sure more will grow. Did u get ur call? Are u staying on the same dose?

Tito- whoo ur pupo! Congrats hun.

Hannah- no testing early! We want two BFPs on the same day- u and Tito!

Laura- mine is fake too! Well no it was fake I'm a fake dark brown now!

How did u all feel night of EC? My dh is supposed to be going to a gig that night!

xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah hate to burst bubble your 4dp2dt as transfer is day 0 you count next day as 1dpt and so on xxx
Ruby yup scan Thursday 11:15 and from 225 to 300 gonal f day of EC drained exhausted and ouchy!!!!
AFM yes i wanted to die lol ok is bit funny now but at time was awful i was like just scan me and let me go but no she took forever i was squirming i have 12 on each ovary which is strange usually left better than right but bigger on left biggest was 11mm so fingers crossed a couple of days and i have huge follies!!! i would ideally want EC mon or Tuesday as DP off work mon tue,thur,fri so cannot do wednesday xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

My bubble is still in tact  just re-read my instructions from the clinic. 
"Take a pregnancy test on day 16 post embryo transfer (Day 1 being day of embryo transfer)"

Won't make the time go any quicker tho


----------



## Ruby998

So tam if you were me would you tell DH he couldn't go? He was fully aware that he might have to cancel and he will get hammered even though he said he won't! Know him too well.

xx


----------



## Tito

Tam mine was the same left last time had more follicles this time round it was the other way round it all good for u though goodluck those numbers r great


----------



## HJones0809

Ruby my hubby worked EC night my mum came and made tea and we chilled out and watched tv then I had the bed to myself  I don't mind spending time on my own - if it was me if let him go to his gig - think of the brownie points you can earn (for future blackmail) you'll be tired anyway Hun enjoy your last bath for a while and chill in front of the tv - we'll all keep you company  xx


----------



## Ruby998

Hannah your too nice! Ha. I'm jut really worried that he will also be rough the next day an I will end up looking after him! I will think about it ha ha.

xx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi everyone! 


journey- a MASSIVE congratulations! Fab news enjoy the next 8 months being preggers    Xx


Tito - pupo! That's brill! Lots of rest the next two weeks   xx


Han- hope your doing ok?  Xx


Ruby - I wouldn't leave him go lol, he sounds like my hubbie haha   . good luck xx


Gal princess- good luck when you have EC xx


Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope your all doing ok?


AFM we are waiting for my husbands cf blood test to come back then going to be re matched, this wait is a killer!! four weeks to wait for bloods now, arghhhhhh! 


Oh well it will be my turn soon


Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Tan- I remember when I was waiting to be matched, seemed like it took forever!! But since being matched it has flown by, seems to have just crept up. It will be your turn before u know it. Good luck xxx


----------



## Tan1982

Thanks Ruby, it was all going ever so smoothly until my bloods came back and I was a cf carrier,my hubbie has had the test as well now £ 180 but had to be done so waiting for his results to come back. Amanda said she will match me once we know the result. 


Hope it goes quick lol




Xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby No way he would not be going!!!! firstly he couldnt as he has our boys to look after but it was DP more than me that wanted to try again so id throw that at him and i agreed on the condition he didnt act a scum bag like he did last treatment and so far so good!!! Im a meany infact its his best mates birthday week of EC and i told him to tell his mate who is not having treatment with him he can get as wasted as he likes sometime in August!!!
Hannah thats not fair lol although my clinic say 18 days not 16 as some ladies take longer to register a pregnancy last time i managed 8dp3dt lol but this time no early testing!!!
Tan hun i would ask them to chase it up i know it seems like forever but they are making sure they assign you the right person and that your baby/ies will be safe sweetie i know it doesnt help feeliung like your the only 1 waiting but you will be thankful when you get BFP xxxx
Journey has it sunk in yet?
Missy you ok?
Tito good luck for next week OTD!!!
Shenagh hope you ok too xxxx
AFM still bit bonkers feel fuzzy headed i am drinking so much i do nothing but wee all day!!!! im hoping follies would have grown by tomorrow i thought i would feel so bloated i cant move but i dont so not sure if that good or not!!! its crazy wanting bad symptoms to prove its working lol guess tomorrow will tell all i couldnt possibly do anymore than i am i am drinking 2 protein shakes a day eating protein hot bubble baths to increase growth hot water bottle lots of rest and sleep and exercise


----------



## dingle123

Tam - sounds like you're doing all the right things!  

Ruby - as long as you have someone with you? Xx

How are you PUPO gals doing? Keep away from Dr Google!

Lots of love to everyone else - beautiful day here in London!

<--- will be mostly reading/sunbathing today


----------



## galprincess

Laura Dingle pa ha ha
Hi hun thanks for hugs i need them sweetie im feeling tired really really tired like i could sleep all day im keeping everything crossed that they all start groeing loads and the trigger makes them all super sized


----------



## Journey99

Galprincess- Nope still doesn't feel real. I am so happy but trying not to get too excited. It will probably sink in at first scan.

I know they say to have an early scan at 6-7 weeks. Do you think 8 weeks is too long to leave it? At the moment we only have private medical so it's really expensive to see a dr. But at 8 weeks I'll have government medical so it will be free. I'm not even sure they do private scans where we live as its only a small town. My man spoke to her dr who agreed to take us as private until our medical kicks in but not sure she told her about IVF.


----------



## Tito

Afternoon ladies i have had such a lazy day today just got up to grab sumthing to eat n back in bed.

Tam when i only had the 6 eggies i was soooo bloated then this time when i had the 20 i didnt feel a thing until after EC i was quiet worried so dont u worry love everything will be good.  

Journey am so  delighted for u 

Tan if u follow my journey its been a long one because of medical history in the family so dont u worry it seems so long when u start these tests but all will be well n worth while in the end


----------



## galprincess

Journey the scan is to make sure everything growing properly im sure 8 weeks will be fine hun xxxx
Tito thanks hun i really hope so although do feel bloated now!!!!
Tan i would maybe wait until 5 weeks as thats on average how long test results take and then id chase up dont stop until they match you xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Ladies - totally off topic but have had a stressful afternoon!

My furr baby thought she was being considerate today by bringing in a tiny field mouse as a gift *shudder* - she got herself so over excited she threw up. Meanwhile I try and encourage the mouse out of the cupboard and put the cat in another room. But stupid mouse makes a dash for it and under the door of the room the cat is in! Dash in to grab the cat and put the cat under the stairs....mouse tries to climb the chimney (!) - turn my back for two secs to grab a box to 'try' and catch it.... mouse disappears. Poof. Gone. So now I am very distressed. In the end I let the cat out to see if she could find it and she can't. To add insult to injury - the cat went out the kitchen window leaving me seeking out the mouse/having a minor heart attack. Still no sign of mouse. DP is at a function at the London stock exchange till late. NOT HAPPY


----------



## HJones0809

If its rough the mouse would have climbed up the chimney so try not to worry!! I'm a doggy girl as the thought of small animals being brought in frightens me to death  !!


----------



## dingle123

I felt rather 1950's - surprised I didn't jump on a chair! Hope it's gone for good...


----------



## HJones0809

it was probably more scared of you  x


----------



## shenagh1

If your trying to catch it dingle don't put cheese out try chocolate my friend tried cheese for months and it never came out and the night she out chocolate out she caught it x


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> If your trying to catch it dingle don't put cheese out try chocolate my friend tried cheese for months and it never came out and the night she out chocolate out she caught it x


Chocolate! That's interesting! I may well try that tonight (if I can bring myself to share) hehe! Thanks Shenagh xx


----------



## Ruby998

Awww a icle mouse id be wanting to keep it ha ha.

Well had my final scan today and just took my last injections well until my trigger at 9.30.  EC Friday! I'm so scared but so excited at the same time. Our baby will hopefully be made on Friday, not happy that DH will be looking at a mag though when he does his bit! Seems rather strange that he is thinking of someone else when making a baby! Ha ha.

Oh had approx 20 follies so nurse said I should have plenty to share.

xx


----------



## galprincess

Laura id run i hate anything smaller than a dog lol
Ruby wow thats great number of follies well done u
AFM bed soon scan at 11:15 tomorrow hoping they all growing nicely


----------



## dingle123

Ruby998 said:


> Awww a icle mouse id be wanting to keep it ha ha.
> 
> Well had my final scan today and just took my last injections well until my trigger at 9.30. EC Friday! I'm so scared but so excited at the same time. Our baby will hopefully be made on Friday, not happy that DH will be looking at a mag though when he does his bit! Seems rather strange that he is thinking of someone else when making a baby! Ha ha.
> 
> Oh had approx 20 follies so nurse said I should have plenty to share.
> 
> xx


EC Friday! That's come around quick although I'm sure for you that is not the case!! GL for trigger Ruby xx


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Laura id run i hate anything smaller than a dog lol
> Ruby wow thats great number of follies well done u
> AFM bed soon scan at 11:15 tomorrow hoping they all growing nicely


Rest up Lady and let us know how the scan goes xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Ruby good luck for trigger shot!! 
My hubby had to have a needle put in his bits for us to make a baby(ies!!) haha that was back on valentines day so his were sat in the freezer for a few months  

Let us know what time your EC is so we can all be thinking of you!

Hi to you all xx 
I've slept for hours today! On my way back up the wooden hill to bedfordshire soon


----------



## Tito

Ruby goodluck yeee nearly there


----------



## Ruby998

Well my jabs are complete!

Hannah- they said arrive at 7.30 but they will do me one of the last as I'm egg sharing so will take longest (more eggs). So anytime between 8-11. Would rather be first and get it over with to be honest but hey! 

xx


----------



## HJones0809

Good Luck Ruby   take something to read with you to keep you busy until its your turn  
Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## galprincess

Good luck Ruby xxx
AFM very quick as just got home and so busy i have an hour to do housework before DS1 gets home and im going to prep dinner etc i now have 17 follies big enough another scan on Sat they keeping me on 300 gonal f and Ec Monday or Tuesday xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Fab news tam, not far behind me. 

Oh it such a shame that we all don't live close together, you all feel like close friends! xx


----------



## dingle123

Where are you all located?

Laura <---- West London


----------



## Ruby998

Manchester xx


----------



## Tito

Home of the British Army (Aldershot)


----------



## galprincess

Charing in kent


----------



## galprincess

Laura i used to live in ruislip


----------



## HJones0809

Me - Wales  near Cardiff x 

Whens the meet  

Fab news Tam xx Ruby how did you get on?!xx


----------



## dingle123

We do need a meet!  

Tam - cant believe your ec is next week!!!  

Ruby - how are you feeling?

Tito - not long now till OTD!!!!

Hannah - how are you doing? Xx


----------



## Ruby998

I know! All of you come to Manchester tomorrow and hold my hand ha ha.

Laura I'm not too bad thanks, got a banging head ache and feel a bit sick though. Think it's the nerves xx

Perhaps we could all meet up with our new borns next year, get to meet the little monkeys putting us through this stress ha ha xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Laura I'm climbing the walls lol! I'm finding it hard that I've got to wait til 7th to test! (ET was 22/6!) 16 days is one hell of a wait!! I just got over excited that I found a huge blue vein in my boob! I can't say they've got bigger as I'm already a GG so don't think I'd notice if they had  
Symptom checking all the time!! sense of smell has increased...  Can see me testing next Friday (6th) rather than the sat!! I'm too scared to test too early... I'm going  

I think a meet would be fab!! I've met Stacey already and we talk all the time  meeting up Monday so she can keep me away from the tests lol! 

Hope your all enjoying the sunshine it's really warm here!
Han xx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies i have had a crappy day today my tummy has this weird bulky feeling not bloated cant really explain it especially when i stand and i just feel low n moody for no particular reason aaah time has just stood still


----------



## odineen

Hey all

Sorry I haven't been posting much! I have been reading every day though!

Just got the good news that I've been matched and I'll be starting on my next cycle on day 21! So should start injections end of July! Soo excited when I found out as felt it was taken ages!

Oh I'm in Manchester as well!

Orla


----------



## Ruby998

Hi orla,

Fab news that you have been matched. Time will fly by now. What clinic at u at? I'm at mfs xx


----------



## galprincess

Orla congrats hun you and Laura should be cycle buds xxx
Tito thats normal i had a dragging feeling like heavy!!!
Ruby hun good luck with everything
Hannah are u crazy yet?
Stacey you still here sweetie?
Journey hope your doing ok
Missy, Mrs Miller Shenagh any1 else hi!!!


----------



## dingle123

Back in tomorrow with more personals - on train home after longest day ever. Went with parents to UCL re my Father starting clinical trials for his cancer. Was supposed to go to my clinic to re-do my blood pressure but I sweet talked the nurses at UCL into doing it  

Emailed them the results and got matched!!!!   - excited but tired. Stopped off at St Pauls Catherdral to light candles - I lit mine for family, my DP lit hers for baby dust. Hope you're all ok! Laura xxx


----------



## galprincess

Laura what sweet things to do i love st pauls its a magical place stunning hope dad ok sweetie and congrats on being matched xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Sorry for the me post....

Quick question to anyone/everyone..... I'm starting the nasal spray 13th July does anyone know how long I should be swimming for After that? I know I should get a bleed while on the spray well I think so. I'm so new to this any help would b great xx

Laura.....     for your family and that you get started quickly Hun... Xxx

My spraying starts the 13july... Eeeekkkk xx

Hi everyone else hope u are all well and welcome odineen..

P.s I'm from Ireland lol long way away from all u lovely ladies


----------



## Ruby998

Laura- hope your dad gets better. What a lovely thing to light a candle for him. Congratulations on being matched. Won't be long now xx


----------



## odineen

Thanks guys for all the lovely welcomes 

I'm doing it in Dundee nine well as hoping to move up in the next few months! I was at care Manchester my 1st and 2nd cycle!

I'm originally from n.ireland!

Laura when are you starting to dr?

Orla x


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Orla x 

Welcome to our lovely little thread  

Hannah xx


----------



## galprincess

Orla good luck with clinic change hopefully new clinic new outcome xxx
Shanagh i would say its fine up until ET as in 2ww we are advised at my clinic not to have baths think its more about the heat etc rather than the water but i would to be safe after ET but could ask clinic hun they would be better to advise you
Ruby good luck on EC today xxxx
Laura will you be starting day 21 of this cycle?
Hannah how you holding up hun dont even consider testing im the new   although will deffo need help not testing early i tested so early last time
Love hugs and kisses Tam xxx


----------



## Tito

Tam we seriously need   for testing early as i have already been tempted my clinic says its fine to have cool baths but from what i have read this time i am not having one nor shower just the odd wash stinky bomb i know but not taking any chances

Ruby goodluck  

Orla welcome

Dingle how u doing..

Hannah not long love hang in there


----------



## staceyemma

Just to let you know girls I read this thread all the time   Hope you are all ok 
I have been offered a free eggshare ICSI cycle starting in August which I have accepted. Theyre gonna up my drugs to 225iu menopur per day instead of the 150iu and also get me in for egg collection earlier in case my naughty right ovary ovulates early again!  

So fingers crossed  

Just waiitng for AF its 4 days late already!

Good luck Tito and lovely Hannah Im sure you have both gone insane by now!
Tam- Its not long for you now is it?!!!! Good luck chick

Orla   ruby   Shenagh  

Dingle- looks like our cycles will be close   xx


----------



## Ruby998

Stacey fab news hun! This time will be your time.

19 eggs!! 10 for me and 9 for recipient. Hope she is happy with that, know I am. EC was fine apparently I was asleep and the last question I asked was whether I could have some wine at the weekend!! Omg they must think Im an alcoholic xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thats fantastic Ruby! well done!


----------



## HJones0809

Aww Ruby that's fantastic we'll done!!  x 

I'm trying to sleep this next week away! Im driving myself potty! I used to think oh I'll be fine 2ww but boy it's hard! I've never been one for secrets and this feels like a secret lol xx 

Stacey just going to jump in the shower and I'll text you back xxx 

Hi to everyone else! It's nearly the weekend! xx


----------



## Tito

Ruby thats wonderful but    u have made me laugh wine...
Stacey hello thats brilliant
Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Morning lovelies!

*Stacey!* Welcome back - my AF is also late hahah!

*Hannah* and *Tito* - be good ladies! Only a few more days to hang in there for...

*Orla* - welcome! Love the name btw! I am awaiting a call from the nurses but I am guessing it will be next week sometime....when do you start? Xxx

*Ruby* - wow, we'll done you Lady - that's lots of lovely eggs then! Hahahah the wine question amused me greatly....*snicker* - we can see what's been on your mind recently 

*Shenagh* *waves to my fellow lister friend* - I fly on Friday 13th eeeeek! Glad you have some official dates now - lots of luck for sniffing xxx

*Tam* - how are you feeling? You resting up? Just one more weekend to go!

 to all. Laura xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey woop woop hun this will be the one
Ruby be proud you did great girlie
Tito hun step away  
Hannah good bundles to come to those who wait
AFM i feel relaxed and calm not too bloated i dont do resting im a bad patient i cleaned house top to bottom by 10am and went sportsday this morning just got back i won the mummy race with brody on my back lol


----------



## dingle123

Haha Tam I am super impressed with you for winning!  

I heard today that I am starting the pill on day 2 of my period (due any day).... Can anyone tell me how long I'll be on the pill for? They mentioned first week of August for scan? Xx


----------



## galprincess

Laura read my signature i was on pill for 2 weeks i think its just to sync but wont be longer than a whole natural cycle usually


----------



## HJones0809

Great news on starting the pill   I was on the pill for two continuous packets xx 


Just got back from cinema with hubby! Rock of ages was fantastic!! even better we had the cinema to us so had a good sing along!!


----------



## Tito

Thats great Hannah glad u had a great time


----------



## dingle123

Cinema was a good idea...something to keep your mind off the obvious! 

Tito - you being good?


----------



## Tito

Ladies morning i have a confession to make dh left very early this morning to queque for wimbledon i got so bored and decied i would do just one sneaky test with my cb stick.Problem is its only 4dp5dt and my OTD is not until Thursday but the test says Pregnant 1-2 weeks could this be really happening i really don't want to be getting so excited at this point but am   it is never had a BFP in my life n gosh could this be real...help why did i do it no am driving myself mad....  

Sorry Tam i was week


----------



## Ruby998

Tito- huge congratulations  . U naughty girl though ha ha, when is your OTD? Oooh might be twins, doesn't it show up earlier with 2? Wow how exciting x

I'm awake early as 1 got bloody work men outside my house making a racket at 7.30! And 2 nervous about my call- blame google ha.

xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Sorry didn't read correctly as was too excited for u. Your OTD is thurs xx


----------



## HJones0809

Tito tut tut (but how exciting!!!) did you have trigger shot? I'm sure I read somewhere it takes 10 days to get out of your system I soooo hope this is a BFP for you!xxxx 

Ruby not long til the call   I think you'll Have a few strong ones there! 

Morning everyone  

I'm still being a good girl and not testing only a week to go! I know this is going to be the hardest week! Any ideas when my AF is due?? According to my app on my phone it was due yesterday but would it now be Wednesday (2 wks after EC) the past two nights in bed I've had like a drawing feeling low in my stomach I like to think its them cwtching (cuddling) in


----------



## Ruby998

Had my call- 8 out of 10 have fertilised! Whoo happy with that xx


----------



## Tito

Hannah thats what i was thinking its been 11 days now since the trigger shot fx...

Ruby any news yet love   those eggies were jiggy


----------



## HJones0809

So happy for you Ruby!! Well done hun xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Ruby998 said:


> Had my call- 8 out of 10 have fertilised! Whoo happy with that xx


8 put of 10 - fantastic news! Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Congrats again Tito!!!!  

Hannah - wll done on being a good girl! Everything firmly crossed for you xx


----------



## HJones0809

If I tested it would be far to soon wouldn't it? They were only transferred last fri (2day transfer) x


----------



## dingle123

I am guessing it would be too soon but what do I know? For the record...knowing myself...I'd test. Go with your gut xx


----------



## Journey99

Ruby - Fab news!!

Tito - fingers crossed its not a false positive from the trigger 

Hannah - No testing! That's too soon!! I tested 2 days early but it was 16 days since my trigger so figured it should affect it. And I only tested after a missed period.


----------



## Ruby998

Hannah- resist hun. If you were to get a BFN you would be soooo disappointed! And it's very likely that a positive wouldn't show yet, but it will next week! xxxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Next week it is then   thanks girls  

When would my period be due? Is it two weeks after EC? (that would be wed) 

Strange question journey but my sense of smell is really strong and my wee is really yellow (and more frequent) could these be side effects from the drugs or a positive sign?!


----------



## Journey99

Hi Hannah! My sense of smell has always been strong but it's now like superhuman strong lol My wee is actually clear except for first morning. I drink so much water and per so frequent it doesn't have time to get dark. I've kind of gone off food. I crave nothing and only eat bc I am hungry but never want anything. No other symptoms yet. Good luck and please hold off as long as you can x


----------



## HJones0809

Thanks Journey xx roll on next Saturday!! xx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies
Sorry been awol right update first....
Had scan today and have another one Monday bit peed off as thought EC would be then but this is treatment and rarely anything goes to plan so i have now accepted i am at the mercy of my body and it is doing things properly and slowly!!!!
Tito-Naughty naughty girl i doubt its still trigger id wait a couple of days and test again now!!!
Hannah well done hun you hang in there im wishing the week away and another Eggshare BFP!!!
Ruby Yipppeeee babe you did great when is ET?
Laura honey cant wait until you start
Journey i was same my sense of smell good anyway but pregnancy made it so much stronger!!!
Advice for any of you feeling a bit down the nurse told me today at my scan that we have to accept no one who has been through treatement undersstands what we go through and its important to only surround ourselves with positive people etc i told my parents about treatment they had my eldest son today and my SIL knows now she sent me an awfully rude text so i blocked her she has now stopped me seeing my neice n nephew im upset but for now i need to think about treatment once i get BFP i will sort it!!!


----------



## Tito

Ruby998 said:


> Had my call- 8 out of 10 have fertilised! Whoo happy with that xx


Ruby thats 8 is brilliant


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks ladies! xx

Tito- have u confessed to hubby yet? 

Tam- my EC got put back by 2 days but glad they did as got a good number. Aww ur SIL sounds horrid, hasn't she upset u before about this? I agree wait until after your BFP it's only a couple of weeks away.

I've just found out that a friend (not close friend) has just announced she's pregnant- 12 weeks. She only got with her new guy (cheated on ex of 5 years with him) in feb!!! How does it happen to these people  

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby thanks hun , as for your friend dont think about it just know that when you get your BFP your in a secure loving relationship!!!! a fling or whatever it is he will get bored when a baby becomes her number 1 i have so many friends this happened to


----------



## Ruby998

Hey ladies hope you are all having a nice weekend!

Can I ask all of you who have had EC, is it normal to feel bloated and have a heavy stomach? I feel ok in myself but stomach feels huge- bigger than when stimming and all of a sudden. It was fine yesterday apart from still being a but tender. Am i going crazy? I'm just soooo worried they will cancel my transfer if i have OHSS. Would I have more symptoms? Sorry xxxx


----------



## Journey99

Ruby - I felt bloated for a few days after EC. As long as you aren't in loads of pain you should be fine. Just drink at least 2L of water a day to rehydrate yourself.


----------



## HJones0809

Ruby I felt battered after EC I actually rang clinic as was having pain and bleeding, I kept on the paracetamol and also drank peppermint tea which helped a lot to bring the bloating down! (windy!!) lol

I'm on the sofa feeling rubbish stomach is cramping but touch wood no spotting I'm also off my food and can't stomach cup my cup of de caf tea   this is all a good sign!!x


----------



## Ruby998

It is a good sign Hannah! 

Thanks Hannah and journey for putting my mind at rest. I'm feeling a bit better now. Think I'm just paranoid xxx


----------



## HJones0809

When's ET Ruby?

How you all today? I've been reading all afternoon (babies in waiting by Rosie fiore - it's like FFs n a book!!) 

Another week off work ahead of me  xx


----------



## Ruby998

Hannah don't know how your not going crazy being off work! What is it you do? Is hubby off with u? I'm off all next week but then back in, including OTD! If it's a BFN don't know how I will go in.
My ET will hopefully be on weds unless when they call tomorrow they aren't doing as well as expected and then it will be tomorrow xx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies been away all day with DH managed to relax.Ladies is it just me or does anyone else have this problem this is the first time i have really been out since ET and i find it very uncomfortable walking as far as just 200 yards i feel so tired and my tummy is feels so bulky my back aches abit i just have to sit.is that normal thank God am not at ork as i was not going to manage


----------



## HJones0809

Im spending my days with my feet up reading or watching tv or looking at holidays (that usually kills a few hours) I'm enjoying the relaxing it's something new for me!! I'd hate to be in work and anything happen I feel happier I'm by my down stairs toilet!! 
I've got a lovely family around me keeping me company! Mind you hubby been off a lot this week as not much work on at the moment ... Shame I'm not allowed to jump his bones tho hahaha  

Tam Laura Journey ... Your all quiet today hope everything is ok xx

Fingers crossed everything is going well in the lab Ruby  you'll be on 2ww before you know it!! 

Tito: my stomach aches if I'm walking around too much but if you're worried ring the clinic and don't go rushing back to work - I find peppermint tea helps with my bloating heavy stomach x sorry I can't be much help xxx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi!! 
I'm here, been to London for the weekend to stay with some friends so back now, I cat really join in a lot yet as I'm still waiting for my bloods to come back, once I start you won't be able to shut me up!

I'm starting my fitness regime tomorrow, to get me as healthy as possible.. And to take my mind off the wait!

I'm 30 2 weeks today so hoping to be spoilt.. And hoping it will be my last birthday without a child! Got quite a bit on this month so hoping it goes quick!

How u feeling Hannah, not much of a wait left for u!


----------



## Ruby998

Tam- good luck with your scan today! Fingers crossed your EC will be weds.

Laura- time will fly once your bloods have come back, good luck! 

Tito- u tested again?

Laura dingle- u had a good weekend?

Hannah- u still being good?? 

Journey- how's u and bump? When do u start ur new job?

I'm waiting for my call to see how my embies are doing. Yesterday was torture not receiving the call xxx


----------



## Tito

Ruby fx crossed that phone will be soon i believe in no news is good news if anything was wrong they would have called yesterday. 

Tam  not long now

Hannah we r almost there love last week now welldone for not being weak like me.. 

Laura hope u had a great weekend in London enjoy yourself while u can love..

Journey how u doing question at what point in your tx did u fly to canada my brother wants to take me on holiday to Namibia whih is like 8 hours flight next month but if i get BFP am worried its to early as can miscarry is this possible.

AFM lazy day today i managed to get DH o call in sick today so we could spend sometime together


----------



## dingle123

Morning my lovelies!

Hope everyone is doing well?

Tito - have you tested again or going to wait till the OTD now? I know it was naughty but I seriously would have been the same! I will need Tam to keep me in check when I finally reach the 2ww!   - well done on getting your DH to call in sick hehe!!!

Hannah - how nice to have a week off! Shame the weather isn't bloody nicer for you!  

Tam - not long now!!!! *jumps up and down* - hope you're not feeling too uncomfortable xxx

Ruby - hope that all important call comes quickly - come on little embies!!!!!  

Laura - welcome - roll on getting your bloods back!

AFM - as you know I was matched last week after sending in my BP results. I was also told to call in to start the pill on Day 2 of my AF....which started today. Angela (dp) emailed them this morning but they replied stating they just need to get my consultant to review my file. I am hoping very much it is just protocol/or miscommunication as I was told a few weeks ago he had signed it all off. Sigh. I don't want to whiney about it so will wait patiently today to find out how we get hold off the pill.

Laura xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Had my phone call- 8/8 are still going strong. 4 are top quality but she said the other 4 could still catch up, just going a bit slower. ET weds xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Great news Ruby!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Having a mini drama in that my consultant won't sign off my prescription for the pill today. My usual consultant is on hols till Thursday, so the consultant covering is reluctant to sign off. He has said my bp is still too high and he is concerned that I will have reaction on the pill. Therefore he is suggesting the nasal spray, and to start on my next cycle! This would mean mid  August/possibly end of August. My DP spoke to the consultant on his mobile who was apparently very firm, but also very nice. She has explained our situation: the fact I have a very long cycle, the fact we have been matched (where does this leave the receipient?) and also that my test results run out end of next month.... Anyway, his advice was to speak to our consultant upon his return to the office, which is our plan.

Sulky-of-Starbucks


----------



## galprincess

Dingle oh no sweetie fingers crossed it all gets sorted miss sulky of starbucks!!! lol
Hi everyone else will do personals later im exhausted just done 5 hour round trip EC is wednesday xxxx20 follies 6 over 18 mm and 14 over 10mm few smaller ones so trigger tonight


----------



## dingle123

No wonder you are exhausted!!! GL for trigger, Tam xxx


----------



## staceyemma

good luck Tam!   
Dingle sounds like theyre muckin you about a bit hope ur ok   great news if can get started without goin on the pill tho they can always freeze ur eggs I guess if u arent in line with the recipient?

Tito good luck for your official test date!

Hannah no testing yet please not long now dearie!!!!    
x


----------



## HJones0809

Laura worth a shot ask your gp for it - I told my gp I needed it for Ivf and said the clinic was to far to go and get it! Worse comes to the worse and consultant isn't happy on thurs you can stop it. Or go to family planning and get on it - these clinics p me off that they mess with everyone's emotions do much! Rant over hope you and DP get this sorted  

Well done Tam! That's a fantastic number good luck for trigger shot  x 

Ruby that's brilliant!!!!xx 

Tito have you admitted to hubby you tested?!x 

Stacey - as if!!  will ring you tonight for a chat xx 

Hi to everyone else hope your all enjoying this lovely wet Monday!!xx


----------



## Tito

Tam that wonderful news woooohooo u r almost there
Hannah no i havent i just left it for Thursday morning on the official day
Stacey thanks
Dingle i replied to u on other thread


----------



## Ruby998

Laura- oh no how annoying! Wait till thurs u never know your doctor may be ok with this cycle  

Tito- good girl for not testing again ha. Only a few days to go!

Tam- fab news on your scan 

Hannah- hope your not going too crazy on your 2ww. It would help if we had nice weather!! I said to dh it's getting the bad weather out of the way so that next year when I'm off for 10 months it will be nice and sunny ha ha.

Been trying to think of an embie name today ready for weds. Hannah and Tito have you named yours? xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Ruby the weather wasnt too bad last week but it's quite cosy being cwtched up on sofa when it's p ing down outside!! We called ours Itsy and bitsy but we haven't referred to them tho really as both too scared in case we jinx ourselves! Roll on saturday I've never wished a week away before!!xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

galprincess

fingers crossed for good eggs number and their quality


----------



## galprincess

Tryingsecond time- Thank you hun good luck for your cycle too xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies having a bit of a depressing day its not even 8am my son turned 10 today!!! i feel so old im only 27 but still!!! its my 1st decade with him its flown by. I am taking boys out for dinner tonight so will be fine and then guilt trip.... as im in clinic tomorrow at 9:30 my eldest gorgeous baby is spending his birthday night with grandparents as he needs school tomorrow we will leave around 6:30am so no other option am i a bad mummy? i sure as hell feel like 1!!!! my son is actually very excited as his grandparents spoil him but im sad!!!
Dingle id be perplexed being in your situation hun thats not on these things do happen i love my cliniuc but they are not perfect!!!! they stimmed me 2 days longer than necessary telling me my follies not ready yesterday i find out recipient needed 2 more days why didnt they just say that i wouldve preferred that!!!
Tito and Hannah good luck for OTD!!!
Stacey when are you starting hun?
Mrs Miller how you doing?
Laura welcome hun xxx didnt realise 2 lauras!!!
have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Tam- no ur not a bad mum, he sounds like he will have a fab day- day out with u and then spoilt tonight by his grandparents! And your making him another brother or sister xx


----------



## HJones0809

Tam (as I would tell a friend ) get a grip girl!   stop being hard on yourself!! your boy is probably looking forward to being spoilt by his grandparents no doubt too many treats and a late night on a school night  27 and old yeah right     
Good luck for tomorrow and enjoy your drug free day!!  Hope your son enjoys his double digit birthday - teenager before you know it  

Hope your all ok today (Laura D did you get any further yesterday) xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah thank u i needed that!!!! accepted as a friend i do feel old today stayed up til half 11 to do trigger and then up early to do birthday bits and having a marathon cleaning up day before 2ww!!!
Ruby thanks its so difficult to juggle everything sometimes
AFM house blitzed DS1 stuff packed for his over night adventures going pizza hut yum before taking him to grandparents we are lucky to have family so close!!!


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies

No further forward. The consultant told my dp she could call him anytime with questions but he point blank said no to the pill because of my blood pressure. The reason he won't put me on the nasal spray is due to me being out of the country from 13th July and I'd need to be here for scans. BooHOO. The only other thing he suggested is we run the pill thing by our usual consultant when back in the office on Thursday, as he may be willing to sign it off and I can start Fridayn 

Tam - old!!!! I'm 33!  

Hannah, Tito, Ruby - how are you all?

Stacey - any further forward? 

Xxx


----------



## HJones0809

That's pathetic!!! Fingers crossed your consultant can help you on Thursday  xx


----------



## Tito

Tam nothing saidvabout how u feel as Hannah as said well but enjoy yourself with your family n am sure your son appreciates everything n knows u love him.

Dingle    everything goes well

Hows everyone else doing.

AFM i tested again today n could this be my time its still BFP  its still the same on Thursday


----------



## Ruby998

Tito- whoop that's a definate positive!!! congrats! U told dh now? xxx


----------



## Tito

Ruby no i havent left it for Thursday i figured it would be nice surprise a birthday prezzy as his birthday is next Friday


----------



## HJones0809

Tito I am sooooo happy for you!!! You had any twinges? Does hubby know or is it still all our little secret ?!!?  xxx  

Just seen your reply bout hubby before I pushed send - oh there will be tears on his birthday!! AMAZING!! I so hope I get a BFP but it's still too early to test for me xx


----------



## Tito

Hannah i have been having quiet a few twingles somtimes am not even sure if i am or imaging it to honest the orst thing is the backache its not too bad today but the weekend was awful


----------



## HJones0809

What a day!! 
No pains or anything although I feel like I've done loads of sit ups!! 

I feel very wary of this site now as I had a PM earlier hence I've taken all my info about myself off my profile... be careful what you write etc girls such as dates esp egg sharing xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Hannah- implantation pains! What do u mean? Do u think it was off recepient?? xx

Tam- good luck for EC xx

Me an dh have just been for a lovely meal for our first wedding anniversary, now off to the pics to watch spiderman ha ha guess who picked!

xx


----------



## HJones0809

Tam good luck for tomorrow!!!   let us know how you get on!! Xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Seriously?? That's naughty! Such a good job your already pupo as if clinic were to find out they would cancel tx. And yes I think the pains are a good sign, don't know how your coping! I want to test now and I'm not even pupo ha ha. Hopefully I will be tomorrow xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Haha won't be long and you will be PUPO!!! 

I deleted my last message - feels like big brother!!x


----------



## shenagh1

Hannah, why did u delete everything what have I missed something here? I'm worrying now lol x how r u feeling anyway?

Ruby- how r u getting on?

Tito... Congrats again I've written to u on the other thread?, x


----------



## HJones0809

Shenagh nothing to worry about hun just a shock private message today  I'm feeling ok thanks hun how about you?!xx


----------



## shenagh1

from your recipient? god I'm worried now because iv been writing about my treatment lol aw I'm ok just waiting to hear some more news? when you testing? is it Thursday? you haven't snuck another wee test in there have you lol


----------



## HJones0809

I've been a good girl up til now and not tested  otd is Saturday xx


----------



## shenagh1

lol that's good stay away!!!    x fx  for you


----------



## HJones0809

xxx


----------



## Journey99

Hannah - I'm 5 weeks now and I feel like I've done 100 sit ups. I still get AF pains.


----------



## HJones0809

Oh journey that's promising!! Haven't had my normal AF pains just this strained feeling like I've been doing sit ups, I'm not feeling very hungry and I'm full of wind pmsl!! I blame the pessaries  !!xx 
When did you test? Did you wait til otd?x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Hello ladies 

My first symptoms of pregnancy (yrs ago):  AF pain (implantation stage), feeling very tired and sleepy during the day time, my smell sensor was very sensitive plus bigger and soaring nipples...then other occured  

so please think positive as I do for you
I cannot wait tomorrow to make my congrts to both of you!


----------



## Journey99

Hannah I wake up at 3am starving but the rest of the day I have no interest in food. Only eat bc I need to. I'm on pretty bland food as smells make me gag. My sense of smell has always been pretty good but I swear I can smell the neighbours 6 doors down cooking. And yes defo the pessaries causing wind. It's horrid!!!!

I tested Tuesday and OTD was Thursday. Only bc I had all my AF signs and a bit of brown discharge on the Monday was convinced it was over and needed closure. 

I'm so anxious for my scan next week. I hope my little bubbas are clinging on tight!


----------



## Ruby998

Tam- good luck today!   for plenty of eggs for you xxx

How is everyone else today? xx


----------



## Ruby998

Whooooooo huge congratulations Hannah!!!!    . Will let u off for being naughty ha ha xxxx


----------



## MrsMiller

Congratulation Hannah!!! that's fantastic news!


----------



## HJones0809

Thanks both xx I just can't believe it! Do I have to wait til otd to tell the clinic (Saturday)? xx


----------



## Laura1507

Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so pleased for u!! Ah, ur giving me hope now!!!!!

I would ring them now, it's too exciting not to!!! Xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Hjones0809 said:


> Good Morning!!! Good Morning!! (sang in cheery voice!) it may be raining but I have a huge smile on my face!!
> 
> Ive been a naughty girl and tested!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I did two tests just to be sure


Hooray!!!!!!! So pleased for you! So many BCP's on here - love it! Xxxxx


----------



## Tan1982

Omg a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! I wish I could see you in person to give you a BIG hug   
Well done you. Have you told DH yet? 


Hi everyone    


Love Tan xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hannah ----               thats fantastic  xxxx

Got a phone call today start a pill tomorrow until the start of August then I'm finally due to start?? Hopefully fx

Hi all 
Xx


----------



## Journey99

Congrats Hannah!

Prob best to wait for OTD as most clinics will ask u to retest then.


----------



## galprincess

Sorry ladies just a quickie!!!!
Hannah and Tito yippeeee well done girls xxx
AFM had 23 eggs collected got to ring tomorrow to see how are 12 are doing been long day so sleepy time for me xxxx


----------



## Tito

Welldone Tam 23 is great now rest up love


----------



## Ruby998

Well done tam! xx

I'm now pupo! With 1 early blast. Tiny bit disappointed they would not let me transfer 2 and it's only an early blast. Is that bad? I was expecting a blast not an early blast- will this lower my chances? They have froze one already and will check on the others tomorrow xxx


----------



## Suke M

Hello All

Congratulations to those with BFP, this seems like a lucky thread 

I am a newbie and embarking on my first egg sharing for ICSI.  It was 3 months before a recipient was matched so I really thought that no-one wanted me/my eggs, but now it is all go.

It is great, but scary, I start DR on 14th July 2012 - LP, but am nervous as my drugs arrived today and I will be injecting rather than sniffing.

Good luck to everyone

Hugs  

Sukem


----------



## galprincess

Sukem welcome xxx good luck for the journey ahead will fly by now what clinic are you at?
Ruby early blast is brilliant hun you have a good success rate xxxx
I have taken up residence on sofa


----------



## Suke M

galprincess said:


> Sukem welcome xxx good luck for the journey ahead will fly by now what clinic are you at?


Hi
I am sharing through Complete Fertility in Southampton.

Enjoy the sofa *Galprincess*, it has to be so much more cozy than this damn rain  x


----------



## Tito

Congrats Ruby and welcome Sukem


----------



## Ruby998

Morning everyone!

Tam- hope the phone call this morning is good news!

Hannah and Tito- hope you have had a lovely few days! 

Laura- good luck ringing your doctor today.

Well I've had a rubbish nights sleep and I'm full of a cold. Can't stop sneezing and blowing my nose- worried that this will affect the little embie? I'm being daft right?

xx


----------



## Ruby998

Sorry I missed you sukem- welcome and good luck with your treatment xxo


----------



## Tito

Morning its official just did my final test on test day and cb digital says pregnant 2-3 weeks      finally i get my first   after three attempts i was starting to think this would never be possible for me am so delight but now am   everything is okey and not an ectopic pregnancy oh now am going nuts waiting for my first scan


----------



## galprincess

Tito       

AFM got to ring clinic at 13:30 i havent long been up i had 13 hour sleep!!!!


----------



## Tito

Thanks Tam am sure everything will be okey goodluck.

AFM my first scan has been booked for 24 th July fx


----------



## galprincess

Tito OMG that will zoom by hun xxx


----------



## Tito

Hey Ruby sorry to here your not well   you feel better soon lots of rest love


----------



## galprincess

Ruby sneezing wont do any damage sneezing can be a pregnancy sign funnily enough so dont worry baby is snuggled up nice and tight!!! get well soon rest up when you can xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hi Ladies out of 12 eggs they used 9 and 6 fertilized and ET is tomorrow im going to fight for 2 embies but will see what they say xxxx


----------



## hereishoping

CONGRATULATIONS to Tito and HJones    

It's great to read some good news. It gives the rest of us who are about to go through it hope.

Babydust to all!!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Tam - well done love, been a tiring few days for you. Are you anticipating a battle re the transfer of 2?

Ruby - rest up....maybe hay fever? I've been feeling a bit poorly myself the past few days but think the pollen count may be high?

Sukem - welcome to our lovely little group and good luck for dr  

Hannah and Tito - sending hugs to both you and your tummies!  

Mrs Miller - hope things are going well and the ms is finally easing off.

Shenagh - how are you doing lady? Any update from the lister?

Stacey -  

Hi to anyone I've missed xxxx

AFM - Update: The Wife spoke to our consultant this afternoon (I let her deal with all this kind of stuff!)  
He is sending out a prescription for the nasel spray and I start sniffing on 27th July - hip hip hooray! 
Did grill my DP re the other dates for ec etc but apparently he is putting it all in the letter. Anyone have any ideas re timings?? 

Much love, an excitable Laura/Dingle xx


----------



## Ruby998

Tam- fab news hun, good luck tomorrow!

Laura- whoo not long now then!

I'm still waiting for my call to see whether any others were suitable for freezing!

xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle yes im anticipating a battle and 1 i shall win lol they cant tell me yes you can have 2 then change their minds im having 2 i am a private patient i had 2 before im having 2 again!!!!
Ruby hun fingers crossed you got call and some snow babies if not dont worry alot of clinic are weird about freezing anything less than perfection and they will get finickity they dont freeze


----------



## Ruby998

Well my call never came and I left a message! A long wait tonight it is!

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby i like the mantra no news is good news!!!! maybe they waiting another day to freeze? my clinic do this sometimes so that they only freeze excellent quality


----------



## Ruby998

What would they leave them until day 7? Is that possible? Hope your getting plenty of rest for tomorrow tam, good luck xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby im not sure hun every clinic different im sure they are fine id call tomorrow just to ask


----------



## tryingsecondtime

ladies

may I ask few questions?

I received my AMH result and is very high - 63
with no doubt I have PCOS
and I'd like to know if any of you have such a high amh? is that impact your egg quality?
I know that such a high AMH is correlated to OHSS and therefore as follicles are growing at the end of stimulation too fast and there is risk of the OHSS EC is taking place probably to early as most of the eggs might be not mature enough  

and one more question

ladies with PCOS
have you had long or short protocol?

many thanks for your response and good luck to each of you


----------



## Laura1507

Hi trying secondtime
I also have pcos and my results were 44 so we r both quite high, when r the rest of ur results due back? I have 2-3 weeks left x


----------



## Tito

Tam thats fantastic news goodluck tommorow


----------



## tryingsecondtime

laura1507

thank u for response 
I should have a results July/August so 3-5 weeks
I hope to get in July, before my next period.

what the doctor said about your amh?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I've been taking metformin 3 weeks and I read that it could improve egg quality.
anyone else on metformine?


----------



## dingle123

Tam - good luck for today!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Well I just had my phone call- out of my 6 remaining embies none were suitable for freezing, so just the one that was frozen on ET day. Bit gutted! If they didn't last what's to say this one will! 

xx


----------



## HJones0809

Ruby - oi mrs positive thinking  I didnt have anything to freeze - you got the best on board  

Dingle - fab news bout the sniffing! It's usually about 4 weeks I think  sooo exciting!

Tam hope your ok any news on ET?x

Journey & Tito hope your both doing well! x 

Shenagh How you doing?x

Mrs Miller how are you and your bump doing  xxx 

Stacey - Still doing AF dance for you! 

AFM i just want to shout it from the roof tops but hubby won't let me  He said we have to wait til OTD, the few I have told are obviously over the moon for us I just can't wait to tell my step children they are going to be so excited!! My in laws don't even know we've had treatment so think they are going to be very shocked!


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks Hannah. I know the best one is back in and we have one frozen but if I would have known on the day that I'd only have 2 then I would have pushed for the 2 to be put back! Oh well what will be will be. Just   that it works! 

Anyways on to you- is Saturday your OTD? Bet you can't wait to scream it out! Are u going to just tell close family until 12 weeks or are u going to tell everyone? 

Tam- u had ET? How did it go? Did you get your own way? Ha.

xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby the 1 on board is the best alot of clinics dont freeze any its common!!!!
Ladies i have 2 on board called Bibble n Bobble and 4 frozen all perfect so im chuffed im now off to sofa HQ to research resting!!!!! tough job but i will manage and OTD 22nd July but having bloods 19th!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Woohoooooooo!  

Come on Bibble and Bobble!!!! No drama then, Tam?


----------



## Ruby998

Whoo fab news tam! Hope they are both snuggling in nice! Enjoy your nice rest this afternoon xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby thanks hun
Dingle lol no drama


----------



## Ruby998

Tam- any tips on 2ww? What we should be eating? Do u still carry on with high protein? And how much resting are u going to do? Sorry for all the questions!
I'm eating fresh pineapple and brazil nuts and just trying to be healthy 

Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Thats great news Tam!! Come on bibble and bobble!!!


----------



## galprincess

Ruby i dont continue with protein shake im way too bloated but lots of water and normal healthy diet not resting much as have 2 children but not charging around as would usually just no gym and not any heavy lifting light cleaning fine etcmake sure you move about to get blood flowing to uterus!!!
Thanks Hannah xxxx


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks tam. Just took the dog for a walk and now back on the sofa! xx


----------



## HJones0809

I on the other hand Ruby haven't picked up a cloth or Hoover or iron and say for two weeks on the sofa!  
Week 2 I did take a gentle 20 minute walk everyday! but apart from that healthy food and milky drinks (no Protien shakes) 
so I think it's safe to say do what feels right for you xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Stayed not say x


----------



## galprincess

Ruby Hannah is right i can only tell you what im doing but there would be lots of ladies doing same and we all different you do what your happy with


----------



## HJones0809

morning Tan x how you feeling?xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah much better been feeling sore and bloated but today more myself i have acupuncture at 2:30 pm


----------



## HJones0809

Glad to hear your feeling better x enjoy your acupuncture xx

I've just done my final HPT as its OTD and it's def BFP!  xx


----------



## Ruby998

Whoo Hannah- you can shout it out now xx

Tam- enjoy your accupuncture xx


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Hannah much better been feeling sore and bloated but today more myself i have acupuncture at 2:30 pm


Enjoy your session xx

Happy Satuday ladies!


----------



## Ruby998

Did anyone have cramping early in 2ww? I've got Light AF pains- since last night. Know it's too early for AF. Ha im gonna notice every single thing! xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby i am having it too lol way too early i think they snuggling in pains xxx
Hannah yippeeeeeee!!!! well done you huge congrats to you both 
Dingle happy Saturday xxxx


----------



## dingle123

HJones0809 said:


> I've just done my final HPT as its OTD and it's def BFP!  xx


WooHOO!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Hope your right tam! Wish I could fast forward 1 week ha ha xx


----------



## Tito

Hannah congrats....
Ruby Tam i had that feeling of AF in 2ww actually i had it today as well ...


----------



## galprincess

Woke up today went to put washing out as not raining yet!!!! there was a huge gigantic rat in my garden i have to laugh im such a girl i didnt run i froze and screamed!!!!! hope this doesnt count as stress!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Ewwww! Did it run? Ha no dont think that's too much stress! xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby yes it did lol came from next door they put bread out for birds!!!! ive told them a million times it attracts rats they skanky!!!!


----------



## Tito

Hehe gosh that would have frightened the hell out of me


----------



## galprincess

Oh its long gone the boys chased it with a mop and broom!!!! im such a fab mummy i told the boys to chase the nasty rat away Brody wanted to make friends he was chasing shouting hello fuzzy we fwends? too cute but im going to have to watch him we might end up with all sorts of yukky creatures in here!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies Im now 2 weeks late for af   but obvious BFN  Clinic said not to worry last week...

How long do I wait for it to come? Do I need something to bring it on? Im normally 28-29 days Im now day 42  
I guess the drugs from my cycle may have messed my body around a bit but thought by now it would be here.
Anyone would think Im mad hoping and prayin for my period to come I just wanna get going as need this period and then can start a new cycle on the next...

Tam whens ur OTD? Good luck xx  

Hannah and Tito hope ur resting up preggers ladies  
Looking forward to seeing u next week Hannah  
Ruby- Hope you're hangin in there sweetheart crossing my fingers for u xxx
xx Thinking of u all xx


----------



## Ruby998

Stacey- aint that always the way! When we don't want the witch to show she does and when we do she doesn't! No idea what they can do to bring her on but ring and check. I'm doing ok thanks, had lots of cramping today and feel tired. Hoping it's a good sign but then may just be all the drugs! 

Tam- aww your broady sounds well cute!

Hannah & Tito- how are u both? 

xx


----------



## Ruby998

Tam- sorry brody! Stupid phone! xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey hun yes my friend didnt have af for 3 months after her bfn they can give you tablets xxxx OTD is 22nd July but ive booked blood test on 19th!!! any possibility of BFP?
Ruby hun he is cute but a lil monkey he decided to draw over the walls today so will pant them again next week!!!! 
AFM having cramps pains but im not symptom spotting much!!!!! I have been so lazy today my house is a tip DP doesnt see chaos its a good trait as he can walk in kitchen and not see the eiffel tower of washing up he created!!!! had tiny arguement last night but overall im not stressing


----------



## Ruby998

Hey ladies hope you are all well!

I'm on day 5 now and been having cramps all day! Got worse tonight and it feels like AF is going to start any minute. Sure it's far too early as not due until Friday but is it possible drugs have messed with it and I could really be early 

xxx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi everyone 


We had hubbies cf blood test back today and it's negative, phew! So waiting to be matched now so fingers crossed someone will be willing to match with me. I do hope so. 

Ruby and gal princess how you coping? 



Hey Stacey how you doing? 


Tito and Hannah how you feeling? 


Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Tan- fab news hun. Sure u will soon be matched!

2ww is hard! Sooo wanting to test but know its far too early. Thinking I may do on thurs/fri that will be 8-9 days past 5dt. That's if AF doesn't arrive before. Feels like it will xx


----------



## Tan1982

Thanks ruby   


You will be fine, I had AF symptoms on my last 2ww, somedays mild and somedays bad and I've got a little four year old now, it's from all the drugs you have pumped into your body. Lots of rest I advise but everyone is different, I didn't move off my sofa on the 2ww and I do believe that helped. as for testing earlier I was so tempted but I held on until 2 days before. 


Good luck Hun and take it easy xx


----------



## shenagh1

Quick question girls... When egg sharing if they say the eggs r going to blasto is it free or how much do we pay? X


----------



## galprincess

Ruby i have had af pain everyday since ET its far too early hun could be implantation though although you dont feel embies implant as chemical reaction you get side effects like stitch pain cramps feeling heavy nausea can even cause upset tummy so dont worry its embies getting extra snuggly everyday not bleeding is the best news!!!
Tan yipppppeeeeeee!!!! hope you get matched quickly 
Shenagh its usually £400-£500 depending on clinic xxx
Tito and Hannah good luck for up and coming scans
Mrs Miller- hows the bump?
Dingle- have you started yet?
Laura hope your ok
Missy hi hun
hi to anyone else i forgot xxxx


----------



## galprincess

is it bad that only 4 days after transfer im thinking about testing?


----------



## Tito

Tam u can do it no testing 
Shenagh no u dont have to pay to go to blast at my clinic


----------



## Ruby998

Shenagh- I didn't have to pay any extra to go to blast either.

Tam- no testing! Although I want to too, I'm now on day 6. Bet it's still too early right? Ha

xx


----------



## galprincess

I have decided to test from Sunday 11dpt


----------



## Ruby998

Does that mean I can test at day 9 then as it was a 5 day transfer? Ha u test early I'll test early! We're supposed to stop each other from testing! Ha ha xx


----------



## galprincess

Oh no your not blaming me!!!!! lol i tested last time 8dp3dt so this time i could do 9dp2dt but will wait as long as i can im only 4 days past today the thought of another week!!!! i ordered 3 off ebay and 2 decent ones for otd but got blood test next thurs so will just see how long i torture myself for!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

I'm so weak!! I've tested this morning- BFN  . I'm only 7dp5dt so I know it could change but a lot of people get a BFP after only 5 days. Feel a bit negative now. Not going to test again until Friday. 

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby your way too early hun seriously thats why im waiting until sunday i know im an early implanter usually but yours could still be implanting what test did you use? even first response only gets 4 days early and thats not 100%


----------



## Ruby998

Tam- I know I was early but as some people test positive before now I just hoped! It was a cheap Internet one but was supposed to be ultra early xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby me and another lady last time had exact same days etc i got bfp at 8dp3dt she also tested but got BFN hers didnt show until OTD and she was pregnant with twins i only had 1 as i bled just before OTD for a day i lost 2nd embie


----------



## dingle123

Hi lovelies,

Apologies for being AWOL. My Father took a turn for the worst on Monday and passed away yesterday with my Mother and I by his bed. I will be back soon.

Love to you all,
Laura xxxx.


----------



## galprincess

Dingle i am so sorry hun heart goes out to you and your mum we all here if you need us take good care of yourself xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Laura my love I am so sorry to hear about your loss thinking of you at this extremely difficult time xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

so so sorry for your loss Laura   , we're all here for you


----------



## MrsMiller

Sorry to hear your sad news Laura - sending you a huge hug


----------



## shenagh1

Awww Laura... So sorry to hear that thinking of you and your family at this time and as the girls said if you need a shoulder or twenty!! Don't hesitate to come here xxx


----------



## Tito

Oh Laura my condolences dear


----------



## Ruby998

Laura I'm so sorry hun, hope your ok   xx


----------



## HJones0809

Mrs miller just seen your having a baby girl! Congratulations xx


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller congrats on the pink bump xxx


----------



## cocobella

Really sorry for your loss Laura   x


----------



## Tan1982

Sending lots of hugs Laura


----------



## tryingsecondtime

Laura my condolences


----------



## galprincess

Ladies im 6dp2dt and had a bit of blood on tissue when wiped this morning im   its implantation as it occurs 5-12 days after EC on average not had any sinceand its 8 days since EC for me so im trying to remain positive as 6 days until af due!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Thank you friends - much appreciated xxxx 

How is everyone? 

Tam - everything is tightly crossed for you  

Mrs Miller - woohoo pink bundle! Xx

Ruby - hope all ok? Xx

Love to everyone else  

Laura xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle didnt you like Mrs Millers name you changed it to Millet    
AFM i have handed all my tests over to Simon as im seriously doing my own head in im on knicker watch now after smudge of blood nothing since so guess what? just for a change i will WAIT!!!! its officially my top thing i dont like!!!!


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle didnt you like Mrs Millers name you changed it to Millet


iPad! I blame the iPad! :-D


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> AFM i have handed all my tests over to Simon as im seriously doing my own head in im on knicker watch now after smudge of blood nothing since so guess what? just for a change i will WAIT!!!! its officially my top thing i dont like!!!!


Hahah you of all people can't be trusted with tests!!! Xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Well it's over for me- AF due tomorrow and like clockwork it's pink brown when I wipe   gutted xx


----------



## dingle123

Oh Ruby. Nothing to say about from much love to you. Xx.


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Ruby   I really hope it isn't AF xx   xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby
Last time i bled loads and my lil dude here still test OTD!!!
AFM more blood when wiped this evening im not due AF until Wed im hoping its implantation but PMA dropping!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks girls

Tam- your bleeding is early though so very very likely to be implantation  .
I'm due AF tomorrow so surely it would be too late? I did another test and it's negative again. I think OTD is way too far in front. Going by most peoples 14 days after EC tht would be tomorrow xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby im so sorry hun
I really dont think its good for me im in so much pain i had ET with no pain relief and EC i was awke i have fab pain threshold but i cant stand up!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

Tam- fingers crossed for u hun.

I'm ****** off- to top it off received an invoice from the clinic for £360 for freezing my embie! 1- i wasn't given a choice, they had already frozen it when I went for ET, I asked for both and they said no. 2- it's more expensive to have a frozen cycle than egg share again then plus £360. 3- surely if the better one didn't work then that one won't!!  I'm so confused 

xx


----------



## shenagh1

ruby and gal princess BIG HUGS xx

ruby are you a donor?? y would they not put two back?x

Laura hope your ok xx

hi Hannah etc all I have missed xx

afm- just over a week into the progesterone and I hate it.. always tired bloated and ratty  x


----------



## galprincess

Right lovelies
Ruby hun freezing is free at my clinic for a year!!! i wouldnt pay i would ring and say it wasnt discussed and your not happy you should have been told!!!!
Shenagh sweetie progesterone does that but embrace it as this yukky piece of hormonal torture is what protects embies until placenta takes over so learn to love it and gives you an excuse to rant!!!!
AFM well i dunno whats going on with me      nothing new there pa ha ha ive decided to live in my PUPO bubble in ignorant bliss if BFN it wasnt meant to be but im loving being spoilt so will relish in that a little longer im so over me!!! added that in before Hannah tells me nicely to get over myself and who am i to argue with a pregnant lady!!!!


----------



## HJones0809

as if!!! 
Well I'm in the car with my boss on my way to work at another practice his driving is never good and it's added nerves that I will suddenly start heaving or he may ask me why I was off sick (   he doesn't ask as I don't want to lie to him!!) started heaving in public out shopping last night hubby was dying of embarrassment and actually said oh please han don't people will see!! Lol

Ruby darling   I agree with Tam I wouldn't pay mention that nothing was explained and hfea and I'm sure they'll back down ( Stacey rang them for advice and she said they were helpful) our clinic offer a year free freezing as well xx hope you ok xxx 

Hi Shenagh   I'm still around just looking in and checking your all ok i dont want to rub my bfp in peoples faces im still scared tho that anything can happen ill be glad when i have scan on 24th x I don't like the bullets either just fed up of having to time everything first it was injections now it's bullets I'm not complaining tho xx 

Laura dingle I hope you and your family are getting through a very difficult week - thinking of you hun xx 

Stacey  

Hi to everyone else!!! Need to get off this phone in car!!!xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ruby I suggest you contact the HFEA sweetie, its a bit naughty of your clinic. So so sorry you are going through all this xx Its hard I know   Im here if u want to pm me xxxx

Hey everyone else xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks Stacey. I was aware that there was a fee but it's the fact that I was not given the option! I asked for two and they said no we've already frozen the other plus you haven't a better chance with 2- you have the same chances if you have the frozen next time. They didn't then say oh but it will cost u £1500! I think it will be approx £600 for another egg share IF I don't need all the blood tests again.

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby FET doesnt have higher chance than fresh so thats wrong if they told you that, Bourn Hall which is the clinic im with say 2 doesnt necessarily increase your chances but it must do? my last cycle i had 2 i lost 1 if id only had that 1 implanted id have got BFN but i didnt as the other took?


----------



## galprincess

Ruby it is different at alot of clinics i was always given choice of 1 or 2 as im private patient and egg sharer but i do know of some clinics that have a SET rule


----------



## staceyemma

What clinic are you with ruby? Xx


----------



## Ruby998

Tam- no they said I would have the same chance with frozen. I think they just try and keep twins low which is fine if it didn't cost me an extra £1500! I will be fighting for two next time.

Stacey- I'm with MFS in Manchester. To be fair they have been fab all the way through. It's just the hormones! I'm bleeding worse now  

xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby wow thats good if frozen cycle have same success as fresh at your clinic not many of them say that!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

ruby I remember readin this a few weeks ago 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2168710/Women-having-fertility-treatment-better-using-frozen-embryo-fresh.html?ITO=1490

So sorry you are bleeding more ruby xx


----------



## staceyemma

tam whens ur OTD? xx hope ur ok xx


----------



## galprincess

Stacey hun OTD is 22nd a week sunday but af due wed so not too long


----------



## staceyemma

Oooh good luck!


----------



## galprincess

Ladies 
Im being quiet unlike DP thunderous snoring grrrrrr!!!! however that isnt what woke me up i ran to toilet retching over an hour ago i have this vile taste in my mouth ive brushed flossed mouthwashed nothing its still there!!! headache from hell so guess pee stick tomorrow!!!!! Those are my no symptom spotting symptoms!!!!


----------



## galprincess

Was naughty i tested today (9dp2dt) and got   very faint but its there xxx


----------



## cocobella

That is great news galprincessHow exciting!   x


----------



## galprincess

Cocobella how you feeling? thanks hun xxx


----------



## cocobella

Hi,
I am tired and headachey from the DR but actually fine apart from that. Really hoping my recipient gets her AF this week so I can start stimming. Will feel like something is really happening then.  Hope your BFP keeps geting stronger   x


----------



## Ruby998

Tam- congratulations hun! U must be over the moon xxx


----------



## dingle123

Tam!!!!!! Wonderful   xoxo


----------



## dingle123

Happy Sunday ladies - hope you're all well?

Feel a bit out of the loop so lots of lovely baby dust to you all xxxxx  

AFM - have generally just been trying to take care of myself, health wise. Eating really well, have cut out all alcohol (although I would have killed for a glass of red wine on Tuesday) and now just waiting for the 25th July. Off to the Lister to collect the nasel spray and also to repeat some bloods. Start sniffing on the 27th (same day as funeral, joy) - just hope I do it correctly!

How is everyone? What news! 
Much love, Laura xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle hun you cant sniff wrong really just 1 spray each nostril in morning and 12 hours later xxxx good luck for funeral sweetie will be thinking of you
Cocobella- everything crossed you move onto stimms hun!!!!
Ruby thanks hun how you feeling?
AFM all my symptoms have gone!!!!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

galprincess
such a great news


----------



## shenagh1

ooh gal how exciting I hope this is it for you x

dingle I start sniffing on the 1st august so I hope everything gets going soon getting tired of the messing around.. still thinking of you and hope Your  ok xx

morning everyone x


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh its a lot of messing around but once stimms start it flies by!!!!


----------



## Ruby998

I'm ok thanks, just been to a 1yr olds birthday party which was hard! Full AF now so definately over. Hoping to try again as soon as in allowed to! xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby so sorry hun that mustve been tough loads of gentle      next time will be yours and Staceys time!!!! worked for Tito!!!!


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> AFM all my symptoms have gone!!!!


Preggers!!!! Whoop!


----------



## dingle123

Ruby998 said:


> I'm ok thanks, just been to a 1yr olds birthday party which was hard! Full AF now so definately over. Hoping to try again as soon as in allowed to! xxx


Roll on next cycle. We are all here for you.

What happened re them freezing your second embie? Xx


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> ooh gal how exciting I hope this is it for you x
> 
> dingle I start sniffing on the 1st august so I hope everything gets going soon getting tired of the messing around.. still thinking of you and hope Your ok xx
> 
> morning everyone x


Hello fellow Lister Lady! 

GL for sniffing - looking forward to starting the journey together xxx


----------



## Ruby998

Laura- yeah they froze the other embie. Still unsure whether to have that one or a fresh cycle. Will see what the dr says xx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby good luck with follow up and starting i would trust whatever clinic say as afterall they do this day day out and all clinics really are different xxxx thinking of you


----------



## cocobella

Hi everyone, 
Hope you are all doing ok.
Ruby I hope you are recovering slowly and keeping positive about trying again.
Laura, I know what yo mean about worring about sniffing wrong. I was convinced it wasn't coming out properly so kepy doing a spray in the air to check first even though you are only supposed to do that the first time you use it. Then realised I was wasting far too much so put a stop to that particular habit! 
Galprincess, how are you feeling now?
Shenagh glad you are on you way to sniffing. 
Hello to everyone else reading. 
I am a bit   today as my recipient has still not had AF. I phoned earlier and  they are going to bring her in for a scan tomorrow to see what is going on. They said if her lining has gone down on its own (which surely won't happen?!?) I can start injections. They said have no idea why she still hasn't had a period as they gave her something to start it! Know it must be just as frustrating for her as it is for me. Just wondering if anyone else has been in a similar position. I know lots of people get delayed starting the pill and stuff but don't remember seeing anyone delayed while they are DR... I know the nurse said at my last appointment they don't want you to stay on the DR drugs for longer than necessary so now worried about that! Sorry for the moan. I know nobody can do anything about it but hard not being in control of anything. x


----------



## Suke M

Hello Ladies

Just thought I would check in as it has been a while since I last visited this thread.  Congratulations to those with BFP and huge hugs  to those that have BFN or cancelled/delayed cycles or even unexpected and costly frosties.  I would definately mention that you were denied the option to make an informed decision regarding your medical treatment and the embryo is your legal property so you should have been given the choice.

AFM - I am on day 4 of DR and all seems to be going as expected now that I have got over the first injection.  I am dry mouthed, tired and a bit grumpy, but it is a bit like PMT so nothing too unusual.

 to every one xx


----------



## galprincess

Cocobella AF can be delayed naturally in DR or it could be lining issues or cysts most common are cysts or just delayed AF hope gets sorted how frustrating but she must be feeling awful too im sure she would like to progress just as much hun hoping for good news for you both xxx
Sukem congrats on starting hun i lost appetite i didnt suffer too much on DR but there are millions of symptoms you copuld have everything crossed all goes smoothly keep us updated
Dingle thinking of you sweetie please accept my appologies im so forgetful but im sure funeral this week good luck and thinking of you     
Journey, hannah, Tito,Mrs miller hope your all ok
Ruby  
Stacey cant be long for you xxx
                        
AFM was going to test again but felt so ill i stayed in bed today!!!


----------



## cocobella

Thanks galprincess. Think these DR drugs are making me more emotional than usual! Hope you are feeling better after resting


----------



## galprincess

Cocobella not really headache and feel sick and just yuk in general being emotional is completely normal hun xxxx


----------



## Ruby998

Thanks everyone, yes I'm feeling a bit better now that it's sunk in. I have a follow up appointment on Monday so hoping they can give me some answers. I think I'm going to try acupuncture next time- do u recommend it? And tam what are those protein shakes called that u had? 

Tam- hope your feeling ok

Laura- hope the funeral goes ok  

Hi to everyone else, really hope everyone gets their well deserved BFP xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ruby they are called "whey to go" protein shakes, i would recommend acupuncture for relaxation purposes i had less this time than first time round i did once a month then just before EC and ET and after ET thats it!!! i would say i did all things i did last time reason for more follies i put down to relaxing and not stressing!!!easier said than done i wish you all the luck for Monday and next treatment xxx
Hi everyone else have fab evening xxx


----------



## cocobella

Glad you are feeling better Ruby. Galprincess, hope you are not suffereing too much this evening. I am tired and irritable so will be another early night I think. Seem to be getting earlier and earlier! x


----------



## galprincess

Ladies i am not suffering its just nausea but the best kind so no complaining from me did 2nd test today and 2nd line straight up!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Tam - another protein shake question: where can you buy them from and how often did you have them?

AFM: funeral is on the 27th so a fair bit off still. I have plenty of arrangements to keep me occupied and also my appointment at the clinic on the 25th. I'm feeling a bit under the weather but think its just stress related. My vertigo is back (blah blah) and I have excema on my eyelids! 

I'm also now on the decaf coffee <sob>

How is everyone?

Stacey - how are you chick? 

Ruby - big hugs - hope you get some answers on Monday.

Cocobella - any update on your lady? Whilst you wait to start jabbing do you continue to sniff or take a break? It's totally understandable to be frustrated xxxx

Sukem - my dp is really worried I'm going to be hideously grouchy when dr so you give me hope! When is ec date? Xxx

Shenagh - roll on the 1st Aug! Do you have to go back to the lister to collect your prescription/do a repeat of bloods or us it just me??

tryingsecondtime, Mrs Miller, Hannah and everyone else:


----------



## HJones0809

Laura I bought my wye Protien from Tesco  x


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Hannah  

How often did you have it? Xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle bought mine amazon and had twice a day one in morning one in evening
good luck for next weeks appointment and funeral xxxx i get styes when im stressed and acne real bad!!!


----------



## Suke M

Hi

*Dingle* - No EC date yet, but I have my scan on 30th so would imagine that I will start stimming then too. I am guessing EC will be about 10-15 days after so perhaps w/c 13th Aug, this is my first cycle so I have no idea. Funerals are not the best thing to have on the horizon, but they do keep you busy. My granddad passed away in Feb, so can sympathise with how you are feeling  

*HJones* & *Galprincess* - Think I have missed part of the thread, but what are the protein shakes for? My hubby is a boxer so we have various shakes all over the house, do I need to start stealing them?

*Cocobella* - I too am tired and ratty all the time. Hope things move along for you soon though.

AFM - Today I will mostly be tearful, LOL xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Laura I had one in the morning and one in the evening and drank lots of milky coffees (de caf and very little of it but I hate drinking milk!)
Sukem - my clinic said it makes no difference but I read to increase Protien during stimms also eat brazil nuts (I bought just Brazil's with the choc on lol) and drank pineapple juice ( not from concentrate ) I don't know if any of it helped but I'm pregnant  x


----------



## galprincess

Dingle hannah has given fab advice i did hot milk drinks in replacement of coffee nowhere near as good but it was worth it xx
Sukem you need to be careful as some protein shakes have lots of artificial sweeteners and also male hormones i would ask clinic if unsure xxx i used natural ones "whey to go" where they use natural fruit sweetness and not sweeteners


----------



## cocobella

Hi everyone,
I have just ordered the protein stuff so will follow the example of you guys and start taking it when (or if!!) I start stimming.
Dingle, I just spoke to  the Lister and they said the lady was in this morning for a scan but still has not had a bleed so can't start   feel like bursting into tears. Know it is all for a good cause but really struggling with the DR and is hard not having an end date for it! They said they will make a decision tomorrow and either find me someone else or keep waiting. Yes I think you carry on with the sniffing at the same time as the injections as it helps keep your cycle/hormones under their control. 
Sukem, you are catching me up. Great you have got some dates!
Galprincess, great news on your 2nd test!


----------



## galprincess

Cocobella if they get you new recipient usually takes days sweetie hopefully it wont come to that xxx
Dingle in DR you take 4 sniffs a day 1 in each nostril twice a day and during stimms its halved to 2 a day 1 nostril morning and 1 nostril evening xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all 
How is everyone?xx Laura I can't wait to follow your journey  tam have you tested? Ruby how are you hun?xxx 

Hi to everyone else hope your not all going crazy  xx


----------



## sugarsweet

hello Lady's can i please join in here  you all seem very supportive, I'm 8 days into taking the pill and the first week was not so nice from felling sick headaches crying ect  it has been the last 2 days i feel as tho I'm getting back to Normal, i finish the pill on th 31st and then book scan for day 2 or 3 of bleed so i can start stims, I'm on short protocol and lowest drugs as i have a very high egg reserve and border line pocs. hope every one is well, dingle I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## HJones0809

Hi SSweet xx 

Drink plenty of water hun and do some light exercise - I found being on the pill hard work (I was like a fruit cake on it!!! Lol ) was so much better when I stopped taking it not much longer hun  this thread is lovely it's seen me through the past six months! Good luck for your treatment xx


----------



## sugarsweet

hello Hjones0809  thank you for the welcome, i will try that hun, yes I'm all most there it has come very quick from getting the blood tests back i was matched the same day so it has been all go, and the day they matched me my af was due the next day so
straight on pill,, I'm very exited but nervous all at the same time but worth it in the end i  , i see you are bfp congrates hun may i ask was this the result of your first ivf ? xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah yes ive had over 20 BFPs been for my bloods but wont get them back until Wednesday at latest as had them done with GP but its ok!!! your scan is soon isnt it? i worked out im 4+2 today so my scan almost 3 weeks away so gives me time to get results to clinic!!!!
Sugarsweet welcome hun i had pill in 2009 i managed to dodge it this time congrats on starting and as on sp wont be long now until all done these girls are great you will get loads of support here xxx
The weekend is meant to be lovely hope you all have fab weekend i wont be around much as with inlaws xxx


----------



## HJones0809

20!!!!   congratulations Tam!!! xxx  my scan is Tuesday morning I'm 6w2d today  x 

Sugarsweet this was my first Ivf/icsi cycle (male factor) I had 8 eggs collected so the minimum allowed for egg share - 2 of my four fertilized and I had both put back  my recipient had 3 fertilize and is also pregnant  so Egg share does work x


----------



## galprincess

Hannah thats fab i cant wait to find out about my recipient !!!! your exactly 2 weeks ahead of me im due march 27th so your around march 13th!!!!
Sugarsweet i had 10 last time and that was my first IVF/ICSI too and we have male factor me and recipient got BFP all 5 of mine fertilized and all 5 of hers!!! this time i had 12 and 6 fertilized and i have 2 on board until proven otherwise and she had 11 and 5 fertilized so it most definitely can work xxx


----------



## sugarsweet

that is grate news Lady's, i really can not wait to get straited now. i would love to say i have a BFP, fingers crossed i was just a little worried because I'm on short protocol with low drugs and hoping this dint make me have less eggs   to share I'm going to stay positive and   me and my recipient both get bfp have a nice weekend both of you xx


----------



## galprincess

Sugarsweet i was on long protocol both times but my best mate on short got 26 eggs!!!!! and she got 24 on long!!!!


----------



## MrsMiller

Sugarsweet - don't worry about being on a low dose, I was on 150 iu gonal f whilst stimming and got 20 eggs (both me and recipient got BFP off my first cycle)
It is better to be safe and be on a lower dose to reduce risk of OHSS. 

Galprincess - how are you feeling?, so pleased for your BFP - there is so much good news on here at the moment  

Hannah - how are you hun? Bet you are excited about your scan Tues  Have you had any MS yet?

Hi to Cocobella and Sukem   
I would also recommend the protein shakes, I did these every day whilst stimming (think I used the same one as Galprincess, Solgar Whey to Go natural vanilla - bought from nutricentre online) I used rice milk, whey powder, almonds, and fruit in my shakes in a blender. I also had acupuncture before, during and after tx. I took a lot of vitamins too (pregnacare conception, Zita West Vitafem boost, Zita West Vital DHA, extra vitamin E, C and B12 plus bee pollen, bee propolis and royal jelly!! I was definately rattling!!  
My DH also took Wellman conception, Zita West Vitamen boost and extra vitamin C. 

Dingle - How are you doing? Sorry to hear you're feeling under the weather at the moment - but on the positive side not long till you start now 

Stacey - How are things with you? Do you start again in August?

Ruby -   Hope that your follow-up on Monday is helpful  - there is also a lady on here called Agate who has a load of information about BFN cycles which is very useful to read, I'll try to find the link and post it for you....

Hi to Shenagh, Tito, Tryingsecondtime - hope I've not missed anyone...

AFM, I am finally waving goodbye to the horrendous MS!!! Am off my antisickness tablets and getting my apetite back  
Got our 20 week scan in 2 weeks on monday,   that our baby girl is all ok 

Hugs to all xx


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller brilliant to hear your finally getting over MS im actually feeling really well, i cant believe your 20 week scan coming up thats flown by good luck and im sure your little girl is perfect xxx
Hannah scan next Tuesday wow hun thats come around quick!!!


----------



## cocobella

Hi everyone,
Very exciting to read about all the upcoming scans and BFPs for you guys and recipients! Well I have stocked up on the protein powder everyone recommended but not sure when I will get to use them. Still waiting on my recipient to have AF. They are going to make a decision on Monday as to whether I should stop DR and start again with a new recipient later.   Will be very disappointing to have to do that but know they are doing everything they can to make it all run smoothly.
Mrs Miller glad to hear you had success on a low dose. I am also going to be on a low dose (when we get there) and was worried about the possible lack of eggs. Glad to hear your morning sickness has eased!


----------



## sugarsweet

hello Lady's could some one tell me a bit more about the protin shakes and were to get them,name ect many thanks xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi sugarsweet - here is the link for where I got my protein powder - they do two sizes, I got the large one which I almost finished.

http://www.nutricentre.com/p-28481-whey-to-go-protein-powder-vanilla.aspx

http://www.nutricentre.com/p-28482-whey-to-go-protein-powder-vanilla.aspx


----------



## galprincess

Sugar sweet Mrs Miller used ones i did i got mine from amazon and strawberry flavour i finished mine and i too had a large one
Cocobella unfortunately hun this can happen on egg share programme i know its hard waiting i dont think i will ever get patient but it really is worth the wait must be hard for recipient too hope you get good news soon, i had protein powder in my cupboard about a month before i used it!!!


----------



## sugarsweet

thank you all very much i will have a look in to the protein shake, as i should be starting stims soon i finish the pill on the 31st of July and really can not wait the pill has made me so ill and all i do is eat so all the weight i lost before i started i think has piled back on so more hitting the gym for me   hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## galprincess

Sugarsweet i was same on pill got fat and it gave me acne i felt like a fat freaky puberty ridden teenager with moods to match!!!! not long now and you will be onto stimming


----------



## cocobella

Thanks galprincess. Know my recipient must be feeling rubbish too. Protein powder is there ready and waiting anyway   
Hope eveyone is having a good Friday evening


----------



## sugarsweet

galprincess did you find the affects of the pill worse then the stims i really worried that the side affects are going to be bad because the pill affected me so bad xx


----------



## galprincess

Sugarsweet the stimms are fine i had no problem with stimms just a few headaches and bloating my DR drugs were the worst but you get to skip those on short protocol!!!!


----------



## sugarsweet

thats good I'm such a worrier   ..thank you really can not wait now I'm so exited and nervous all at the same time hope you Lady's are all well and enjoying your week end xx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies my OTD today and got 2-3 on digi test which means im 4-5 weeks ( 4+4) today xxx


----------



## dingle123

xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

brilliant news Tam - congratulations  xx 

Laura D you'll be next  !!xx


----------



## Tito

You deserve it Tams congrats


----------



## dingle123

HJones0809 said:


> brilliant news Tam - congratulations  xx
> 
> Laura D you'll be next  !!xx


Hope so!!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> You deserve it Tams congrats


Totally agree!


----------



## galprincess

Thanks ladies hoping to get bloods results soon the nausea has kicked in today just feel bleurgh worst at night but all day today felt icky but i wont moan as its a good sign!!!!


----------



## nichub

Hi to those of you who are still here that remember me!!! Congratulations galprincess I'm really pleased for you

Nic
Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Nic  

Who could forget you!! How you doing?xx 

Hannah x


----------



## nichub

I'm ok hun, not having any more ivf until April and going to czech for it then, how are you where you up to 
Xx


----------



## HJones0809

April will soon be here  Czech sounds interesting! You going to egg share again or do your own cycle?  Stacey looked at going to Cyprus for her second cycle but is going to stay at Cardiff for another go  

AFM I've been extremely lucky that I've had a BFP on my first cycle I have 7wk scan on Tuesday morning  xx


----------



## nichub

Wow that's lovely news I'm so pleased for you, not egg sharing this time, I feel like I've done my bit now I've done it twice, I'm keeping them all and because of the difference in price it means we can use DH's sperm instead of donor so that's all good!! Plus they have really good success rates so fingers crossed, good luck for Tuesday xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

That's wonderful for you!! I'm so happy for you that you've got a plan x my hubby had pesa apart from some bruises he was fine  keep us posted on your treatment xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Nic so good to hear from you  

I've decided my second cycle Im not sharing I looked into Cyprus and the Czech republic too- Reprofit? They sounded really good really cheap too. It is not much more to have your own cycle than it it is to share here   Im really happy for you  
I have decided to try one cycle of my own at CRGW before trying abroad   

Hey everyone else hope ur ok


----------



## dingle123

nichub said:


> Hi to those of you who are still here that remember me!!! Congratulations galprincess I'm really pleased for you
> 
> Nic
> Xx


Of course we remember you *hugs*

Lots of  for April xx


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> Nic so good to hear from you
> 
> I've decided my second cycle Im not sharing I looked into Cyprus and the Czech republic too- Reprofit? They sounded really good really cheap too. It is not much more to have your own cycle than it it is to share here  Im really happy for you
> I have decided to try one cycle of my own at CRGW before trying abroad
> 
> Hey everyone else hope ur ok


But you will still post in here even tho' you're not sharing yes...?


----------



## dingle123

HJones0809 said:


> AFM I've been extremely lucky that I've had a BFP on my first cycle I have 7wk scan on Tuesday morning  xx


7 week scan - exiting! Xx


----------



## galprincess

Hjones congrats on 7 weeks scan tomorrow!!!
Nic yippeee you post here and update us hun i think you have done a wonderful thing donating twice you just concentrate on you sweetheart Reprofit is amazing i looked into it before Bourn Hall Stefan at Reprofit is amazing 
Stacey good luck on next treatment i think like Nic its great you egg shared now concentrate on your cycle hun i researched alot into reprofit i have 3 friends that used those they have triplets and 2 sets of twins!!!!
AFM hoping to get bloods back today and then confirm scan xxx


----------



## staceyemma

You try and stop me posting in here Laura!!!   hee hee
I care about what happens to you ladies
I have admiration for everything that you all are doing  

I am lucky in that I can try naturally too -so grateful for that x

Tam- Good luck for ur bloods and hope u get a scan date soon! x


----------



## galprincess

scan date 8th August but having a bloody nightmare with progesterone gel they have asked my gp to get me some more but if he cant we will go BH to get it!!!!


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies sorry been AWOL

Hannah goodluck on scan will be thinking of u scan partner i have mine tomorrow as well i feel terrible at the minute am only 6 w 4 days but am spitting like mad am so hungry all the time yet i have no apetite for anything except green olives and feeling like going sick but eventually dont oh its awful am happy but not enjoying it at the moment everyone keeps telling me it will get better really cant wait for that time


----------



## HJones0809

Aww Tito   my friend had that in pregnacy she was constantly spitting into tissues and foaming at the mouth  what time is your scan? Mines early in the morning! I'm 6wk 5days today I'm off food but the hardest thing I'm finding is the tiredness! Good luck for Tom and let us know how many you have in there  xx


----------



## nichub

Thanks ladies! I've missed you all!!!!!! I've not really posted anywhere for a while just on the board I moderate because I needed to take a but of time out really

I'm glad you are all well 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Journey99

Tito and Hannah! I'm tired of people telling me it will get better! I hate feeling nauseous 24/7! I can barely keep food down and crave nothing but junk food (when I can actually eat) DH and my mum are on my case bc I won't eat any veggies. They make me sick. But through all that it's reassuring in a way that something is going on in there lol

Good luck for your scans! I hope you actually get to see something. I wasn't allowed to watch


----------



## galprincess

Journey im a carb junkie at the moment and oranges im addicted eat what you want as your giving into your body which at this early stage is what you need to do it doesnt matter what you eat just eat i cant stop im like a fat pig i need my jaw wiring up!!!!
Nic hun totally understand you needing time out please keep us updated you wont find happier people when you get your BFP xxx


----------



## Journey99

I wish I could eat! It's hard to describe but I constantly feel hungry and thirsty but can't eat or drink much or I'm sick. My dr told me not to stress and eat whatever I can.


----------



## galprincess

journey exactly dont worry xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi journey  
Sorry your feeling so horrendous  I've been eating crap as well - for the first time in my life my mum is nagging me to eat! I've not been sick but heaving really badly (and loudly!!) just try and eat what you can even if it's something little like a rich tea biscuit  x


----------



## galprincess

Hannah good luck for scan xxx


----------



## dingle123

So many pregnant ladies on here now!


----------



## cocobella

It is great to see all the pregnancy updates. 
Dingle, you must be excited about starting sniffing.
I am still waiting for my recipient to have AF. They are going to give it one more week and then if there is still no show then we will have to start from scratch again. They said that last week though so who knows..... Has anyone ever been on the spray for as long as this? Will be 4 weeks this time next week...... they said not to worry and the only reason they would want to start again is so that I get a break from the spray and the side effects.  
Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying the sun


----------



## HJones0809

Well it's official I have one baby on board with a lovely strong heartbeat! Absolutely over the moon


----------



## galprincess

Cocobella its fine hun you can be on spray for up to 16 weeks i think!!!!
Dingle not long now!!!!
Hannah yippeeee!!! congrats on your lil bubs all the best for rest of pregnancy there is a spray you can use on tongue to prevent reaching it is brahms or something like that my friends swear by it and perfectly safe


----------



## MrsMiller

Woo-hoo Hannah - that's wonderful news


----------



## Suke M

Congratulations Hannah, keep that precious gift warm and cosy


----------



## Journey99

That's fantastic Hannah!


----------



## Tito

Congrats Hannah i also have the answers to all this madness am going through its TWINS two beautiful heart beats am over the moon


----------



## shenagh1

Tito :O :O omg congrats Hun xxxx

Hannah congrats to u too Hun xxxx

Journey hope ur better soon x

I can't wait to start now... Head is fried this week!! Just want it to get going roll on 1st August xx

Hi all laura tam etc xx


----------



## galprincess

Tito hun sorry didnt realise you had scan too huge congrats on double trouble awwww so pleased for you xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Tito and HJones - A huge congratulations to you both. You must be thrilled   xx


----------



## HJones0809

Tito I am soooo happy for you hun!!!xx When is your next scan? Mine is 23rd August  x 


L if you read this delete some of your inbox messages as I'm not able to reply to you as your in box is full x


----------



## Ruby998

Hannah and Tito- glad all went well and good luck for your next scans. Tito- wow twins!! 

Tam- good luck with your scan, that will come very soon!

Nic- aww I've missed you! Glad you are starting again. April will soon be here. Thanks for all of your advice before my tx, and u were right EC was nothing to worry about!

AFM- had my follow up on Monday. Dr is happy for me to egg share again and hopefully thy will be sep oct time. He thinks that it was just bad luck, but my recepient didn't get pregnant either so I felt a bit gutted- like what if it's my eggs. He told me to stop blaming myself and tht if he didn't believe that they were any good he wouldn't let me share again. I cried and he did my blood tests for free ha. I told him I was annoyed tht I wasn't given the option of two and he agreed I could have two next time! I know believe it didn't work as I'm destined for twins ha ha. Oh sorry to babble on but I'm also booking a hol in between tx to keep me occupied!

Love to you all and thanks for being such a supportive group!


xxxx


----------



## Ruby998

Sorry me again- Laura-how are u and your family? Hope you are all ok. Good luck with your tx, u must be stimming soon?
xx


----------



## nichub

Sorry it didn't work for you this time ruby, and I'm glad your EC went smoothly hope your ok

Xx


----------



## dingle123

HJones0809 said:


> Well it's official I have one baby on board with a lovely strong heartbeat! Absolutely over the moon


Woohoooooooo!! Xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> Congrats Hannah i also have the answers to all this madness am going through its TWINS two beautiful heart beats am over the moon


Another set of twins at the lister...eeeee!!! Wonderful news Tito - so pleased for you!!!


----------



## dingle123

Ruby998 said:


> Sorry me again- Laura-how are u and your family? Hope you are all ok. Good luck with your tx, u must be stimming soon?
> xx


Hello lovely - we have good days and bad. Plenty of things to organise which has kept our minds off it all...funeral is Friday - hopefully we can get some closure in time. My Mum is very excited right now - really glad we have something positive to look forward to.

Start sniffing Friday! 

Glad you can egg share again - Sept/Oct will be here before you know it xx


----------



## dingle123

Off topic (slightly)  

I picked up a book in Tesco the other day "The two week wait" by Sarah Rayner. I read her last book - the usual light hearted chick lit but not as bad as some of the crap out there. Anyway was just wondering if anyone else had seen it? I'm only a few chapters in but it seems to be about a lesbian and a straight woman who both enter an egg sharing programme.... Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Laura both me and Stacey have read it - it's brilliant! Get your tissues ready tho it's a real roller coaster ride - as is Ivf!! Well worth a read you won't put it down  xx


----------



## staceyemma

good book to read   Hope ur ok Laura  
xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Tissues!!!! Oh no!!   xx


----------



## staceyemma

Not long until you start hey Laura!!!! xx


----------



## dingle123

I know I know!  

At my clinic now killing time on the iPad!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle good luck for Friday hun will be thinking of you and yup that book is tear jerker!!!! good read though
Ruby honey dont you dare blame yourself, firstly most treatments dont work first time odds are against it but you are destined for babies you must believe that and next treatment you have higher odds of it working as they know how you react to the drugs etc also the lovely lady you helped had issues already her chances are already lower than us she will be ecstatic you tried to give her the gift of baby/ies it isnt your fault ok best of luck for next treatment just relax you know what to expect and we are all here for you xxx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies,
Gosh this ivf journey is really hard after a wonderful day yesterday i spent my whole aftetnoon in AE as i started to bleed earlier it was not much but we decided to go in its stopped now but still brown spotting slightly when i wipe bloods were taken and i have been asked to go back tommorow at 12 for a scan am so scared   everything is okey only yesterday i saw those beautiful heart beats what could have happened over night


----------



## SarahScrafton

Tito

Thinking of you, have my fingers crossed your 2 on board! Where you at the Lister yesterday? I was there yesterday and it's funny coz when I was in the waiting rooms I was thinking I wonder if any of these ladies are the ones I've been chatting with? 

Lots of luck for tommorow.


----------



## nichub

Dingle, I bought that book when I last egg shared, and could bring myself to read it and unfortunately still haven't been able to, but I will at some point I'm sure, you will have to let me know if it's any good 

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Tito I hope everything is ok sweetheart     xxx


----------



## cocobella

Hope everything is ok Tito


----------



## galprincess

Tito bleeding with twins is very normal if only a small amount hun and brown is fine its old blood keeping everything crossed for you today xxx


----------



## dingle123

Tito - you are in my thoughts   please let us know how things are.  

Nic - no doubt will have the book finished this weekend - will let you know xx

AFM -

I have my drugs - start sniffing tomorrow! I have to call my clinic by Friday if AF hasn't arrived as they want me to go in and have an injection to bring it on. Then 3 days later back in for scan and injection training/pick up.

We are using donor sperm - it left Memphis last night and arrived at Stansted @ 7am this morning - hope it had a good flight heheh!!!

Hope all you lovely pregnant ladies are well and taking it easy - big   to everyone else xxx


----------



## odineen

Hey all hope everyone is doing well!

Laura good luck tomorrow with the spraying! I'll be thinking of you with the funeral! 

Hi nic long time no see! Hope everything goes to plan with you this cycle!

I started my spray this morning! Last two times I was on injection so don't know if I'm going it right! Does it matter if a little runs back out? Started my Acupuncture last night again! It really chills me out! Started taking royal jelly and maca supplements! Really throwing everything at it this time 3rd time lucky and all that! Down reg scan on the 13th!

Orla x


----------



## odineen

Forgot to say good luck today Tito!


----------



## staceyemma

Laura hope ur sperm had a good flight   xxx love it


----------



## HJones0809

Put on my blue suede shoes
And I boarded the plane
Touched down in the land of the Delta Blues
In the middle of the pouring rain!!

Haha I couldn't resist!!!xx 

Tito thinking of you hun hope alls ok xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hjones so weird that song came into my head too when reading that!!!!
Dingle hope you sperm didnt hit any turbulance!!! americas finest eh? good luck for starting sniffs are you excited?
Tito thinking of you im hoping all ok xxx
Orla none ever ran out but it felt tingly like it was im sure you are doing it right dont forget once you spray to sniff to ingest it xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Odineen* None ever ran out but it used to run down the back of my throat. Sit forward when you sniff. Inhale as you spray then immediately after tilt your head back for a few seconds.

*Dingle* Yeah for spermies arriving!

*Tito* Hope everything is ok with the bubbas!

AFM Nausea is not easing up and it's 24/7 still (unless I'm asleep). Nothing seems to help. The list of foods I can actually eat without throwing up is very short. In fact it only has about 5 items on it. I can't even drink water as it tastes like dirt. Do you hear that...it's the worlds smallest violin playing a tune just for me haha!


----------



## galprincess

Journey i know its hard hun but stick to food you can keep down as its better to do that than not eat or keep throwing up sweetie im really lucky in that so far so good no symptoms really!!!


----------



## Journey99

I'm trying but every day it seems another food gets scratched off the safe list. I try to eat but can't stomach much. Even worse I've started gaining weight its not fair lol


----------



## Tito

Hey everyone thanks for thinking of me had the scan still have two heart beats but twin two is not promising she was smaller than she was on Tuesdays scan n i have been told to expect the unexpectable as the size is too small for this stage to be honest u really had to look to actually see the heart beat.Twin one on the other hand is doing absolutely brilliantly.Am keeping my fx n    but will have to wait n see what happens. I was offered another scan on the 6 th of August or wait to 12 weeks i took the option just to be reassured but i have come to terms with what will be will be at least one twin is doing brilliantly n that is better than nothing.


----------



## galprincess

Tito hun im so sorry it wasnt all promising but as you say at this stage they are 2 tiny lil fishies in huge ocean but im keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## SarahScrafton

Tito 

  for both your two on board. They is still two heartbeats and plenty of time for that second little one to catch up. Keeping fingers crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Tito hope things settle down chic and twin catches up ... Try not to worry xxx

Tam when is your scan?!x 

Laura I'll be thinking of you and your family tomorrow xx im sure your Dad will be putting his arms around you in spirit throughout your treatment xxx good luck for the sniffing xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle good luck for today thoughts are with you xxxx
Hannah scan is 8th August another millenium away lol im not even convinced im pregnant i have zero symptoms


----------



## HJones0809

Lucky you   I feel like I'm being zapped of all my energy!! The heaving loudly in public isn't very attractive either - but why have people got to be so smelly!!   
The 8th is a fab date! It's my wedding anniversary  x

I'm off to spend a few hours with Stacey this afternoon in the beer garden  minus the alcohol for me!!xx


----------



## staceyemma

H- If you start heaving when Im with you I'll burst out laughing  

C'mon 1pm I can finish work then!!!!

Great news on your scan tam    

Big hugs to you Laura for today   xx

Tito   xxx


----------



## HJones0809

It's quiet on here this weekend   is everyone watching the Olympics with all those tight outfits   hope everyone is well xx


----------



## dingle123

Morning all!

As Hannah said - it was very quiet over the weekend - hope everyone is well?  Am on day 4 of Synarel - it's making me extremely sleepy zzzzz. 

Just finished The Two Week Wait and as predicted - shed a few tears!!  

Have a lovely day all...

Laura xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah did you heave in public? Stacey thats mean you cant laugh !!!! although its pretty hard not to!!!
Dingle yeah i felt exhausted on nasal spray but second week not so bad!!!


----------



## Suke M

Hello ladies

Sorry for no personals, hope you are all well or as well as can be expected.  I had my baseline scan this morning and am fully down regulated (thin lining/dormant ovaries - 5 follies on LHS and 6 on RHS), however, my recipient has not yet had her period so I have to keep on DR-ing. Has anyone else had this?

I feel really down in the dumps as was really looking forward to starting the next stage. 

Fed up now.


----------



## galprincess

Sukem no i havent hun surely the clinic need to decide 1 way or the other soon?


----------



## Suke M

Hello

Thanks *Galprincess*, got your message just as I was about to start typing.

The clinic just called and said that they will keep me DR-ing for another week and hope that the recipients AF has made an appearance. We were synchronised, but this month, her AF has not shown up as expected. I need to go in for another B/L scan on Monday, and they will start me stimming, assuming I am still dormant, the same day (6th Aug). If she has not had AF they will freeze any of her embryos, but carry on with my treatment as planned.

Much happier now that I know what is going on


----------



## galprincess

Sukem excellent glad you have a plan its not the waiting bit its the not knowing bit isnt it? you have been so patient so its good now you have a date to continue onto next stage hope the rest is plain sailing xxx


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies

Just wanted to know if anyone had tried Spirulina? Xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle Nope sorry what is it?


----------



## Donna82

Morning all.....

I'm currently going through the egg share process and am due EC Thursday......

At my final follicle scan Monday the clinic said I hadn't responded as well as they had hoped and may not get enough eggs 

When I asked at clinic they said it was 1 egg per follicle but from what I've read you can get more than 1...... 

Can anyone shed any light 

Experiences please :/


----------



## galprincess

Donna yes the ones at 20mm could have 2 in some can be empty so they dont actually know until EC how many follies do you have and what sizes? i got told on my first cycle i may not have enough i ended up with 13 follies and 10 eggs and they all fertilized for us both hang in there and some smaller ones can catch up


----------



## Donna82

Galprincess........

I had 5 over 20mm, 3 at 16mm and a few smaller ones :/

Really feeling nervous about EC tomorrow now


----------



## dingle123

I have everything crossed for you lady


----------



## HJones0809

Donna I was border line for Egg share right up to EC spent the week in tears! All the way through collection I remember saying keep going I need 8!!! They laughed afterwards and said we got you your 8!  8 mature eggs so 4 each and we are both pregnant! Quality rather than quantity! 
Good luck for tomorrow let us know how you do  xx


----------



## Donna82

Thanks everyone I'm trying so hard to be positive.....

At least I've only got to wait till tomorrow to find out....

At worst I've only got to wait one cycle before its all go for me


----------



## galprincess

Donna i think you will have enough hun please let us know how you get on but honestly hun i think you will be just fine


----------



## Donna82

Thanks Hun, will definitely keep you posted. I go down for EC at 10am


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> Thanks Hun, will definitely keep you posted. I go down for EC at 10am


----------



## galprincess

Donna good luck for today!!! 
Dingle when is baseline hun?
Stacey when do you start must be soon?
How are all the other preggo ladies?


----------



## cocobella

Good luck today Donna, fingers crossed.  
Hope everyone is doing ok.
AFM My recipient has started AF so hopefully start stimming after her scan on Friday at last


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck Donna xx


----------



## galprincess

cocobella thats fab news xxxx
Donna fingers crossedxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donna82

Hi ladies......

Just a quick check in, I'm now on journey home from clinic.

We got 9 eggs, not as great as we had hoped but it gives myself and the recipient a chance this time


----------



## dingle123

Well done xxx


----------



## galprincess

Donna hun dont be so hard on yourself 9 is fantastic i got 10 first cycle and all my 5 were great maybe you dont get the numbers but you get the quality!!!!! most important bit


----------



## Donna82

Thanks galprincess that's what I'm thinking


----------



## Journey99

Great news Donna! Hoping your eggies are getting jiggy!


----------



## Donna82

Thank you...... Hoping and praying for fertilisation


----------



## HJones0809

You beat me Donna   hope they are enjoying their jiggy jigs in the lab  x 

Laura Dingle goes the sniffing going hun? hope your DP is looking after you  

Tam I bet your on countdown to your scan! 

Coco that's wonderful about your recipient!!  won't be long now hun x 

Journey how you doing hun? - I read on other thread re scan - nasty pasties!!  hope the sickness has calmed down xx 

Afm 8w 1d today  I'm going to Portugal on Saturday for a week it's our 3rd wedding anniversary on wed and hubby's 40th on Thurs but no boozing for me this year!! I'm feeling ok although im still hating the cyclogest! ... These are the pessaries that I've got to use morning and evening to support the pregnancy that no one tells you about!! Pmsl  they are making me bloated and I'm fed up on drugs but hey ho only a few more weeks of them  xx


----------



## Journey99

*Hannah* I dread that stupid alarm on my phone twice a day that pops up and says CYCLOGEST! I hate them. I can't help but blame them for my severe MS and my uber sore ta-ta's! I'm so sick of them and on the countdown to finally stopping them. I've only got enough to get to 11 weeks so I'm hoping the dr says that's okay so I don't have to fork out undoubtly a fortune for them over here. My anti sickness tablets cost me nearly 60 quid for 30 days and they aren't even working haha! It's gotten to the point I don't even know what normal feels like anymore lol
Hopefully you are fairing better than me! Have a fab time in Portugal, I'm well jel! That will be a fantastic holiday despite the lack of vino! 
PS Seabands (anti nausea bands) do NOT work for me. In fact they made me feel worse. I wore them for 24 hours straight and actually felt better when I removed them.


----------



## galprincess

Journey im hoping at 12 weeks your MS  stops xxx
Hannah enjoy hols yup im on count down to scan!!!!


----------



## Journey99

*Tam* I'm hoping it stops before then!

*Laura* I see you've started sniffing. I hated it but at the same time it was really exciting because it meant things were moving. In the beginning I had the "sucking on a penny" taste I couldn't get rid of. Hope it goes well for you


----------



## HJones0809

Journey my gp has given me far too many boxes so if you need a box pm an address and I'll forward them to you  x


----------



## Journey99

Aw thanks Hannah but I'm all the way in sunny Canada now!  Hence why I have to pay for prescriptions.  As of September 1st I get free prescriptions paid by my work so I might be able to back claim once I get my medical card.  When I got my anti-nausea tablets even the pharmacist coudln't believe how expensive they were.  But its hilarious they have a picture on the tablet of a little pregnant women.  Maybe its meant to cheer us up. 

PS I'm very bored at work today if you all can't tell.  Thankfully I'm only part time but for the next few weeks I have to go full time to help out.  I'm dreading it!  But I'm sure the paycheque will make it better.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

journey

try ginger in any form
is great for sickness
as you are in Canada ask for a similar medication but in different price-sometimes is only a manufacturer matter/price where is the same staff in it


----------



## Journey99

Thanks Trying!  I'm absolutely sick of ginger in any form!  In the beginning it helped but now it makes me feel worse.  I've tried absolutely every tip I have read and then some.  I don't even care the cost if it would just work.  I have another doctor appointment on Tuesday so hopefully they will allow me to up my dose as I'm only on 2 tablets a day and apparently the max is 4.  The last two days have been tolerable so I do feel like I'm getting somewhere.  Work has been an absolute struggle as I have to hide how I feel.  I've not told them as I've only just started.  I only found out the week they hired me that I was pregnant.  Ah the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

hope you feel better soon


----------



## HJones0809

Journey I know your in sunny Canada  offer is there if you need them  xx


----------



## Journey99

Thanks Hannah...I'll let you know.  If they try and charge me $100 for them I'll send you 20 quid haha. 

Thanks Trying!

Oh dear I have to make dinner for my family tonight...this should be fun.  I'm thinking it will be take away for them and nothing for me lol


----------



## HJones0809

The joy of being off food  take away all the way so you don't have to prepare!!x


----------



## Journey99

Where are all the good things like craving yummy treats and DH running out and getting them.  I get excited if I can eat a ice lolly!  What's even more annoying is I've put on 2lbs!  I'm absolutely starving and I'm still gaining weight.  Surely I had enough excess for the little bean to start sucking up! lol


----------



## galprincess

Journey hun its good that you are having not so bad days ginger for me did same i only felt sick but ginger made me sick xxx
Hannah hun you doing ok?
Dingle how sniffs going? like journey i too found them exciting as was start of treatment but novelty soon wore off!!!
hi everyone else xxx


----------



## dingle123

Morning everyone xx

Have just been to the clinic for a scan.  Apparently the lining is thick so I am due to start AF any day now but they have also given me tablets to kick start it. They counted tons of follies (yipee) and the nurse reassured me that I have nothing to worry about in relation to producing enough eggs to share (we'll see...)

Doctor likes you to take a pregnancy test before starting the pill but as the nurse pointed out, as a same sex couple...no need!  

So basically I carry on sniffing and will most likely have my baseline scan/injection training middle of next week. Will be on a very low dose - not sure if that's good or bad?

Will be back later for personals - the spray, whilst not bothering me taste-wise is really making me knackered!

Laura xxx


----------



## galprincess

Laura made me laugh about test!!! thats fab news regarding follicles hun you just relax and go with flow as im sure stress hinders their growth i was calmer this cycle and amazed how much better i did COME ON AF!!! wont be long until you join the bump squad!!!


----------



## dingle123

Bump squad - love it!!!


----------



## Journey99

Laura that's odd I never had to do a pregnancy test before I started treatment.  Unless they used my urine or my blood and didn't tell me.  lol


----------



## shenagh1

Laura brill news on getting there? Have u to keep sniffing while stimming?? Aw I wanna join the bump squad lol

Journey hope ur feeling better soon?
Gal-how's u?

Afm-started sprays last night and was told af should show around day three-four well she showed up this morning bright and early?,!!  

In abs agony.. Lining was 15.4 and still growing I had loads of tiny follies biggest one being 4.9 :/ getting scanned on day 3of af and then hopefully starting Stimms xx


----------



## dingle123

Shenagh my cycle buddy!  

How are you getting on with the spray - any side effects? Xx


----------



## dingle123

Oops was too quick to reply - I have to sniff all the way through stimming.


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> Laura that's odd I never had to do a pregnancy test before I started treatment. Unless they used my urine or my blood and didn't tell me. lol


I think it's because they have given me a 5 day course of Provera to bring on AF....

How's the ms? Xx


----------



## Journey99

MS has eased slightly the past 2 days.  I've not thrown up for 3 whole days now...well apart from a few retching moments lol.  I'm not sure if its the MS easing or the drugs are finally starting to work.  I still don't have much of an appetite for food.  And it's torture that my favourite foods now make me sick.  But I wouldn't trade it for the world!  

I'm glad the sniffing is going relatively well.  I didn't have too many side effects.  I had a few minor headaches and my sinuses felt icky at times.  I'm so sick of drugs now.  I mean I've been on one thing or another since May and it's getting old.  I set alarms on my phone to remind me to do certain things.  A the moment I have cyclogest twice a day plus my prenatals once a day and my diclectin once a day.  I'm surprised I'm not rattling when I walk!


----------



## dingle123

Haha I've got a fair few alarms set myself now - twice a day for the spray, now the Provera and also vitamins!

Really glad the ms is easing - nothing worse than feeling/being constantly sick!!


----------



## Journey99

Trust me it won't be long when the sound of that phone alarm makes you want to throw your phone across the room haha!  I used the worst ring tone too because I didn't want to use one I liked as then I would associate it with annoying drugs.   I'm a little nuts...but I blame it on the drugs

And yes feeling nauseous 24/7 is horrible.  If it was just a case of eat and throw up and feel fine I wouldn't mind but its throw up eat throw up feel sick feel sick feel sick feel sick.  I've had to cut my afternoon naps because when I woke up I would feel like morning again and I'm sickest in the morning.  I'm now uber tired but feeling slightly better so worth it.


----------



## galprincess

Dingle i had to use spray through stimms too most of us do but they decrease the dose by half xxx you will be a member of the bump squad!!!
Shenagh congrats on AF and sounds very promising you will also be member of the bump squad!!!
Journey jun glad sickness has eased 
AFM i just feel queasy but im ok scan Wednesday


----------



## dingle123

Tam - hooray for Wed!!!!  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Just popping in to say bye bye ... Only for a week! I'm off to Portugal to celebrate our wedding anniversary and hubby's 40th bday! 
Hope you all have a good week - Tam I'm crossing everything for you for wed! Can't wait to hear how many you've got  

Love to you all 
Hannah xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah have fam hols a week will fly by!!!


----------



## dingle123

What Tam said - have a lovely time Hannah! xx


----------



## dingle123

Tam - quick question - forgive me as I can't remember the details, but I recall you transferred back two.  What stage were your embies?  I've read on here that you can't transfer back two which are @ blast stage.  Is this true or just rubbish?


----------



## galprincess

Dingle it depends on clinic because i am private at my clinic i could choose i had 2 day 2 embryos put back this cycle last cycle i had 2 day 3 embryos put back as its your first cycle and i think you are private (not NHS) i think you can choose but some clinics say on first cycle 2 day 2/3 put back or 1 blast hope i have helped i dont think i could have 2 blasts put back though and i always said i wanted 2 put back so they decided day 2 or 3 for me hope i have helped


----------



## dingle123

Thanks for this Tam xx

Really fretting I won't get my way!


----------



## Suke M

Hello Ladies

Just a quickie from me...

Had my second baseline scan this morning and we are 'go'.  My lady has had her period so she will be getting fresh rather than a frozen cycle which is brilliant news.  I start stimming tonight (225 of Gonal-F) and have my first follicle scan booked for Friday morning.  I am so excited, I could almost burst!

Love and baby dust to everyone xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle be super persuasive and say how much you had your heart set on 2!!!
Sukem Woop Woop so pleased for you both xx


----------



## cocobella

Hi Suke M, great news about starting stimming. I started mine on Friday so only a few days ahead of you. Got my first follicle scan tomorrow which I am really nervous about as keep thinking nothing will be working! Great news about your lady too. I had to DR for again waiting for my recipient to get to the right stage so was a big relief all round when she was ready.
Dingle, hope it won't be too long before you can start stimming. The sniffing totally knocked me out too which wasn't much fun but think I feel a bit better now I have started the injections even though still sniffing as well. I was thinking about the number of embryos too. I know when I went to my initial consultation the doctor said they would try and persuade you not to have 2 put back if you get to blast stage but didn't say an outright no if I remember rightly   I will ask when I go tomorrow and see what they say. Can't even think that far ahead at the moment as seems like so many hurdles to get through before that but good to have all the information......
Galprincess, you must be looking forward to your scan  
When are you supposed to start drinking pineapple juice? Been doing the protein/brazil nuts thing but cant remember about the pineapple.
Also, I know some people have those whey to go drinks. Got a tub but don't really like it that much but will do it if it will help. Do you think you need to have them if you are getting lots of protein from other stuff? Or is it just a case of the more the better? 
Hope everyone else is doing well. Really glad of the Olympics to help keep my mind of everything. At first I was glad that I am on holiday during all this (am a teacher) but think it just gives me more time to think and worry!! Not complaining about the holiday though.


----------



## Journey99

We thought we would have to argue to have 2 embies transferred but on transfer day they told us we had two grade 1, 8 cell embies (perfect were her words lol) and asked if we wanted them both transferred. I suppose bc it was a 3 day transfe that's why it was ok. Had we gone to blast maybe not. I think the other reason we didn't go to blast is we only had 3 embies and two were clear forerunners so there was no point waiting. A lot of times if you have lots of embies they leave them longer to find the best ones.


----------



## galprincess

Cocobella i never had pineapple juice i used whey drink as for me if i hadnt eaten enough protein i knew i was getting enough


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> We thought we would have to argue to have 2 embies transferred but on transfer day they told us we had two grade 1, 8 cell embies (perfect were her words lol) and asked if we wanted them both transferred. I suppose bc it was a 3 day transfe that's why it was ok. Had we gone to blast maybe not. I think the other reason we didn't go to blast is we only had 3 embies and two were clear forerunners so there was no point waiting. A lot of times if you have lots of embies they leave them longer to find the best ones.


Aha. Just trying to get my head around it all. How long did you inject menopur for? I am trying to get an idea of ec date xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle on average you Stimm for 12 -14 days at my clinic not sure if all the same my friend only stimmed for 10!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Tam!

You all excited about tomorrow? What is your gut feeling re how many.....?


----------



## galprincess

Dingle 
15!!!! lol i feel so sick and fat pa ha ha seriously i dont know but however many we will welcome 1 would be fab as i have everything but 2 would be magical too xxx


----------



## dingle123

Can't wait for your update tomorrow!!


----------



## galprincess

Laura Dingle thanks hun xxxxx


----------



## Journey99

Dingle I think I stimmed for 13 days if I remember correctly.  After 1 week at my first scan they upped my dose another 75 to 375.


----------



## HJones0809

Just a quick hello!!! Blinking boiling here! 
Good luck tomorrow Tam! Can't wait to hear your news! 
AFM I don't know if it's the sunshine but sickness is gone  x


----------



## galprincess

Hannah yippeeee for you i feel so sick but the sick bands DP bought me are helping xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies we have 1 little precious baby on board an we took boys to the scan and we are all excited and willing time away i hope to see the rest of you share your special news and i will be here cheering you all on and just want to thank you for being fab board mates xxxx love u all squillions xxx


----------



## Journey99

That's fantastic news Tam!


----------



## cocobella

Great news galprincess, you must all be really excited


----------



## shenagh1

tam---- YAAAAAAYYYYYY          xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

galprincess

great news
congratulations! I am so happy with you!


----------



## galprincess

Thanks lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Hello ladies

Hope everyone is well?

I have nothing to report (boooo) - I finished my five day course of Provera on Tuesday. Still no sign of AF, sigh. So it looks like baseline and injection training will be next week. By this rate we'll be into September - lord alive!

Xxx


----------



## Suke M

That's fantastic news *galprincess*, really pleased for you   

*Dingle *- Really hope AF turns up soon and hope even more that it is the last AF you see for several months too 

AFM - Tis a little quiet for me at the moment. Got my first follie scan tomorrow morning, but not sure how I have responded as not had many side effects. Had huge headaches lasting hours, but I had that anyway while I was DR-ing and I am still really tired, perhaps a little less grumpy and emotional, but that could be as I am getting used to being grumpy and emotional. At least I have not jabbed into any more blood vessels, got a nice black bruise for that  LOL!

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Journey99

*Dingle*    Bring on AF!

*Suke M* I actually felt much better stimming than I did D/R. It's amazing how one less spray a day helped. I was very irritable and moody on my nasal spray and emotionally unstable (best way to describe it). But was feeling pretty good stimming. Towards the end my tummy felt full and a bit tender. Good luck for your scan!


----------



## galprincess

SukeM hun i had no symptoms and i had loads of follies so dont worry they are growing just wont be big enough yet to make impact give it till next scan and you will be surprised hun xxx
Dingle wow your flying hun good luck for next week come on AF!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Congratulations on ur little one Tam  xxx
I start down reg on 30th August ding ding round two!!!   xx although not egg sharing this time xxx 

Thinkign of u all xxx
Hope ur ok Hannah well jealous u went on holiday but Im off to Majorca again a week after transfer to chill out for the second week of the 2ww!   xxxx
Dingle   how are you getting along?  thinking of u and wishing u all the best   

Tito   hope ur ok xxx


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> *Dingle*    Bring on AF!
> 
> *Suke M* I actually felt much better stimming than I did D/R. It's amazing how one less spray a day helped. I was very irritable and moody on my nasal spray and emotionally unstable (best way to describe it). But was feeling pretty good stimming. Towards the end my tummy felt full and a bit tender. Good luck for your scan!


Have to say, it was very reassuring to read your comment re feeling emotionally unstable. Whilst I feel fine now, a few days ago DP said she had never seen me so emotional/angry/unreasonable! Really hope stimming is a lot easier.


----------



## staceyemma

dingle I was very emotional angry etc ha ha just ask my hubby   xxx stimming is easier


----------



## dingle123

Tito - hope you're doing ok and keeping your little one nice and smug  

Stacey - how quickly has DR come around for you! Really excited for you - this cycle is 'the one' xx

Hannah - hope the hols was restful - glad to hear the ms has eased xx

Sukem - good luck for scan today! Let us know how you get on.

cocabella - how are you lady? Where are you @ now?

Shenagh - how was first injection?  

Tam - hope you're taking it easy  

Lots of love to everyone else!

Laura xx


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> dingle I was very emotional angry etc ha ha just ask my hubby  xxx stimming is easier


Hoo-farkin'-ray


----------



## Suke M

Morning ladies

Just thought I'd come and share some of my PMA with you all 

I have just had my first follie scan and my womb lining is 8.9mm (was 2 on Monday), LHS has 9 follies at 8-10mm and RHS has 1 at 14mm, 2 at 12mm and 3 at 8-9mm.  There are also about 4 more follicles on each side than are under 6mm which are not being recorded.  Next scan on Monday with provisional EC at the end of next week.

I really am happy, happy, joy, joy.  Hoping to have lots of good eggs to share and give away.   

Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## galprincess

SukeM wow thats fab hun some brill follies the smaller ones will catch up!!!
Dingle my DP said i had multi personality disorder and the nice part of me didnt believe him but the nasty side did and wanted to scream at him for pointing it out!!
Stacey woop woop welcome back to the crazyness fingers crossed for you hun not egg sharing is the right thing to do this time after recipient got all fab eggs!!!
Hannah yippeee on morning sickness subsiding
Journey and Tito hope you ok
Mrs Miller hope you ok
Nic any update with you yet?


----------



## cocobella

Hi everyone,
Dingle, I was also moody, knackered and grumpy all through DR on that spray (good job I live on my own is all I can say   ) but mood definitely lifts when you start stimming. Can't say the same for the tired feeling though. So tired but am hoping that means the drugs are doing their job. Second scan yesterday showed lining was getting thick and lots of follies growing. Next scan tomorrow so hopefully they have carried on doing the same thing in there. It certainly feels like there is something going on! You must be getting really impatient waiting for AF. Fingers crossed it arrives soon.   
Suke M, sounds like you are moving along in the right direction too   It is always such a relief to see it all on the scans and know it is all working. 
Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## galprincess

Hiya ladies how we all doing?
AFM i look amazing NOT!!!! think mrs grim reaper in a tornado and thats a compliment oh and DP is a bigger ass than i ever thought and my hormones are totally fine!!!!! pa ha ha just fed up feeling sick all day every day my skin resembles a pizza all spotty and my hair yuk i feel a million dollars of poo!!!


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies

Off to the clinic this morning for another scan. Finished my course of Provera last Tuesday and still no AF


----------



## Donna82

Good luck with scan Dingle....... Hope AF arrives soon x


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Donna xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle it will turn up tomorrow typically everything crossed for clinic visit hun


----------



## Suke M

Morning Ladies

*Galprincess *- I am sure you don't look anywhere as bad as you say. You are your biggest critic and unless you have six noses and four webbed feet you are perfect - even then, there would be some who adore webbed women who are nasaly endowed, LOL! 

I will be back to do proper personals later, but just popped on to do a quick me update as just had my third follie scan.

It's EC on Friday - eek! It seems my singing and talking to myself has paid off as my follicles have been growing like there is no tomorrow. LHS is 22x2, 20x3, 18x4, 15x3, 14x3, 10x2 and the RHS is 19x2, 18x2, 15x4, 12x2 so 27 in total. I am really pleased as I want lots of eggs for both of us so we have a good chance, I know it is quality over quantity, but I can't help thinking that me singing to them to grow nice and strong and produce lots of good eggs might have helped 

So trigger shot tonight and no jabs tomorrow - bliss!


----------



## dingle123

Came into the clinic this morning for a scan as no AF. Had to see a consultant who advised that I should stop the spray right away and start on the mini pill on day 1 when AF finally shows her face. (ie slowing the whole process down by a few weeks) The scan showed a cyst which they want to fall away. Apparently it's nothing to worry about  

Anyway..left with prescription in hand for Cerazette. Whilst waiting to collect it, AF started. FFS! Went back upstairs to see the nurse who booked me in for a scan on the 28th August. The plan is to take the pill for 2 weeks, scan, spray for a week and then stimming for a week only. I'm a bit confused by it all and emotionally shot to pieces - damn you hormones! Xx


----------



## dingle123

Sukem - lots of luck for Friday


----------



## Journey99

Laura so flipping typical!! Hopefully it will all be worth the wait. Has DPs face brightened up yet? Your post on the other thread made me chuckle. After we found out Dh was trying to take a pic of the scans and his hands were all shaking but he was pretty excited. I was so flabbergasted we got in the lift to go see our consultant after and I pressed the wrong floor, got off and realised got on ended up back in ultrasound and then had to stand there for a few minutes to remember where his office was lol


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> Laura so flipping typical!! Hopefully it will all be worth the wait. Has DPs face brightened up yet? Your post on the other thread made me chuckle. After we found out Dh was trying to take a pic of the scans and his hands were all shaking but he was pretty excited. I was so flabbergasted we got in the lift to go see our consultant after and I pressed the wrong floor, got off and realised got on ended up back in ultrasound and then had to stand there for a few minutes to remember where his office was lol


Haha, she's fine now! But it's like running joke now between us when I say someone else is preggers with twins at the lister heehee! Really pleased for you both - have you told your family yet to start doubling up on the baby clothes!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle hun my friend had cyst before her cycle she ended up with twins
Suke M Wow well done you good luck for EC


----------



## sugarsweet

hi Lady's i have not really been on much just now and then for advice i have my EC on Friday i have 27 folices 17 of which are all ready I'm so worried any advice on what to expect on EC and after, I'm really worried about OHSS  as well as have been told i may have to have my eggs froze if my blood test comes back high waiting for nurse to ring today x


----------



## galprincess

Sugarsweet OHSS is quite rare sweetie im sure the clinic are looki8ng after you good luck for ET and i had 23 eggs hun i was fine xxx


----------



## cocobella

Hey everyone,
Had egg collection this morning and they managed to get 19 eggs. Pleased they got enough to share but now the anxious wait to see if they do what they need to do over night  
Time for a sleep now as feeling a bit battered and bruised! 
Suke M and sugarsweet sounds like you are nearly there too!
Dingle sounds like you are having a right nightmare with AF and timings and stuff. Fingers crossed it will all go to plan now.
Journey wow that is so exciting.
Hi to galprincess, Donna and everyone else.x


----------



## Journey99

*Cocobella* 19 is a fab number! Your recipient will be over the moon!

*Laura* once we make the big announcement I will be asking for any and all hand me downs! DH still hasn't found work since moving abroad. Luckily I'm in a really good job with amazing benefits and we are living with my parents. They said we can stay as long as we need which is good. I was hoping to move out by Christmas but I think we may have to stay a bit longer. Luckily its a 5 bedroom house with only me and my brother left at home so still 2 spare rooms!


----------



## Suke M

*Dingle *- Glad AF turned up, eventually. I am hoping that dealing with the hormones is good practice for the ones that arrive with pregnancy. I was in bed last night, having a cuddle with one of our cats who then decided to extend claws to aid traction and I burst into tears. Hubby said "I didn't think it was that bad" to which I replied "It wasn't, but I can't stop crying". Two minutes later, there we were chatting like nothing happened.

*Journey *- Glad you managed to escape the lift saga and find the right floor. It is terribly confusing.

*Sugarsweet *- You've got loads of follies, well done! Don't worry about OHSS, they are just being cautious. I have 27 also (and EC is Friday too - spooky) and was told to stay hydrated, make sure I was going to the loo lots and keep an eye on symptoms. Good luck xx

*Cocobella *- Well done on getting 19 eggs, that's amazing. Are you getting 10? I am sure that they will be getting on it over night 

To every one else 

xx


----------



## Suke M

Just a quick question:

Do you want to know the outcome of your recipient?

We have opted (so far) not to know as I couldn't bear it if she got pregnant and we did not, but wondered what are other peoples thoughts are.

xx


----------



## galprincess

Suke M yes mine is pregnant xxx
Cocobella fab news hun loads of ferto vibes


----------



## Journey99

*Suke M* I havne't asked yet for two reasons. One being the same as you, I wasn't sure how I would feel if she got pregnant and I didn't. The other is it will make me sad if it didn't work. I hope it did. I was thinking of waiting until after the birth and then asking. I think our children need to know they have a half sibling out there. I don't feel that any of us need to be a part of that child's life as its not my baby just my genes. But a birth child may feel differently and I want our children to know that they may be contacted one day.


----------



## Donna82

Hi Suke m.......

I will be finding out about recipient as although I would feel gutted if it didn't work for myself id be happy if recipient got BFP as then all this wouldn't have been for nothing.

1 BFP is better than none x


----------



## galprincess

Donna thats exactly how i feel and my boys both know my eldest is 10 and he knows about Brody when i had ivf and egg shared in that cycle im very open and honest as i feel they deserve to be part of the special journey


----------



## sugarsweet

hi Lady's thanks for advice i will keep my fluids up  my bloods are fine and I'm booked for EC at 9.30 and Friday  suke m yes spooky both got EC Friday what time is yours ? xx good luck to all of you what ever stage you are all at   xx


----------



## dingle123

Suke M said:


> Just a quick question:
> 
> Do you want to know the outcome of your recipient?
> 
> We have opted (so far) not to know as I couldn't bear it if she got pregnant and we did not, but wondered what are other peoples thoughts are.
> 
> xx


We are in two minds.

Right now...I don't want to know. At the same time I feel quite protective over my receipient (was feeling guilty today that she is hanging around waiting to start because of my cyst/AF issue) - so who knows how I'll feel @ the end of the cycle?

I do know that I feel I should make a decision before we finish our 2ww. I don't want to find out/be happy purely because we get a BFP. If I want to find out it should be regardless of whether we are successful or not. No sure if that makes sense. Xx


----------



## dingle123

sugarsweet said:


> hi Lady's thanks for advice i will keep my fluids up my bloods are fine and I'm booked for EC at 9.30 and Friday suke m yes spooky both got EC Friday what time is yours ? xx good luck to all of you what ever stage you are all at  xx


Lots of luck for Friday! Xx


----------



## dingle123

cocobella said:


> Hey everyone,
> Had egg collection this morning and they managed to get 19 eggs.


Well done Coco!

Come on embies - when is the call? Xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle yes perfect sense you mean if you find out is because you want to find out and has no bearing on your outcome xxxx i didnt find out about my 1st recipient until my son was born then i could cope with it this time i wanted to know desperately


----------



## cocobella

Yeah I get 10 and the recipient gets 9. Really pleased for her as was worried about not getting enough to share as I am sure most people do. Strange to wonder what is going on in that lab tonight!
They said they will call before 10.30 tomorrow so will be carrying the phone round at all times 
I think I will definitely ask the outcome for the recipient even if I don't get a BFP. I think I would be too curious. Of course I might change my mind depending on what happens but I think that is the way my mind is going at the moment and I would be pleased for her even if it didn't work this time for me.


----------



## dingle123

Hey ladies, how are all?

*The Bump Squad* - Tam/Hannah/Tito/Mrs Miller/Jo/Journey/Donna - hope you're all resting up! 

Coco - did you get the call? What news xx

Sukem - lots and lots of luck for tomorrow!

Stacey - hope you're ok lady 

AFM - I was very naughty last night after being told to stop sniffing for two weeks and drank a vat of red wine!! It was also my recently passed Father's birthday so was feeling a bit gloomy in general. Paying for it today and also feel incredibly guilty  Ho hum.

AF is killing me but at least she is here. Be gone, cyst, be gone!

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Suke M

dingle123 said:


> AFM - I was very naughty last night after being told to stop sniffing for two weeks and drank a vat of red wine!! It was also my recently passed Father's birthday so was feeling a bit gloomy in general. Paying for it today and also feel incredibly guilty  Ho hum.
> 
> Lots of love to all xxx


Good Girl!!!! Don't blame you for having a drink. No one is a saint and luckily my consultant is realistic and says a little will never do any harm. Just think of all the alcoholics and drunken one-night stands that have babies (aka bi-atches!) xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Suke M said:


> *Dingle *- Glad AF turned up, eventually. I am hoping that dealing with the hormones is good practice for the ones that arrive with pregnancy. I was in bed last night, having a cuddle with one of our cats who then decided to extend claws to aid traction and I burst into tears. Hubby said "I didn't think it was that bad" to which I replied "It wasn't, but I can't stop crying". Two minutes later, there we were chatting like nothing happened.
> 
> *Journey *- Glad you managed to escape the lift saga and find the right floor. It is terribly confusing.
> 
> *Sugarsweet *- You've got loads of follies, well done! Don't worry about OHSS, they are just being cautious. I have 27 also (and EC is Friday too - spooky) and was told to stay hydrated, make sure I was going to the loo lots and keep an eye on symptoms. Good luck xx
> 
> *Cocobella *- Well done on getting 19 eggs, that's amazing. Are you getting 10? I am sure that they will be getting on it over night
> 
> To every one else
> 
> xx


 hi hun how did your trigger shot go i done mine at 10.30 las nite and have no side affects how do you feel i'm so nervous about tomorrow good luck to you hun on EC xx


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* some wine isn't going to hurt you! I hope you enjoyed it Hehe bump squad that's funny.


----------



## galprincess

Laura my friend got BFP on the only cycle she drank wine!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

*reaches for bottle*  ;-)


----------



## HJones0809

Hi hunnies I'm home  !! 

Had a lovely restful week in sunny Portugal but back to work and reality now! Still heaving and shattered but feeling great  I've got my scan next thurs (11wk 1 day) and my ante natal appointment the week after! 

Sorry for the lack of personals!! I did pick up on people's views about finding out about recipients... I've always asked about mine and kept her in my thoughts, I know she is also pregnant  

Hope your all doing well 
Hannah xxx


----------



## cocobella

Hi,
Well I got the call this morning to say that 6 out of my 10 fertilised and that my recipient also had a good fertilisation rate too, forgot to ask how many though! Really pleased with that as wasn't sure what to expect. Got an appointment for transfer for Saturday but said they would call on Saturday morning if they thought there were more than 2 which would make it to blast on Monday. Just worried they are not going to survive the night now! Started on the Cyclogest this morning. Not very pleasant I have to say. Tummy has blown up already!
Glad you had a good holiday HJones and had some sun. Has been a bit rubbish weather here. Very exciting about your scan.
Dingle I don't blame you for having wine after all your stress recently. It won't do any harm at all. I remember the doctor saying it wasn't necessary to cut it out completely anyway.
Sugarsweet and Suke M good luck for tomorrow and fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggs. 
Hello to everyone else


----------



## galprincess

Cocobella honey you both had great ferto rates so there is no reason they wont make it sweetheart i wish you so much luck for call tomorrow and to read whether transfer is then or to blast everything crossed dont put so much pressure on yourself you made fab embies and gave fab eggs to recipient too you should be proud xxx
Dingle no wine for brekkie!!!! lmao hope your ok sweetie your recipein t wont blame you for small delay she will be so grateful your willing to put yourself through this for her xxx


----------



## sugarsweet

hello every one thank you Hun and well done on the fertilization, i had 14 eggs   just hope they get jiggy now, i feel fine so far no pain difference from what i was getting before EC i had to have some fluid drained but they said every thing went well good luck to every one what ever stage there at xxx


----------



## Suke M

Just a quick me update. Got 13 eggs (not as many as I hoped from 27 follies) so that is 7 for me and 6 for my lovely lady. Just hoping that all/most of them are mature and will fertilise tonight. x


----------



## dingle123

Sukem - still a great #!  

Fingers crossed for a good news phone call tomorrow xx


----------



## dingle123

Coco - loads of luck for the call, as Tam said you've done really well xx

Sugar - well done on the 14! Everything crossed for you!

Hannah - welcome back! Are you disgustingly brown!  

Tam - hope you're feeling tip top!  

AFM - I am clock watching till the 28th for next scan and am busying myself by making jam with the blackberries from the garden. *must. get. out. more*


----------



## galprincess

SukeM thats a fab number and they are the strong ones sweetie dont worry xxx
Dingle hun im feeling absolutely shocking but blackberry jam i could eat i crave all things sweet!!!


----------



## cocobella

Thanks everyone.  
Spoke to them and they said out of the 6 4 of them are top grade and the other 2 are grade 3. Haven't quite got my head around the whole grading system but can breathe another sigh of relief as she said not to worry as the slow ones might catch up. 
Well done Suke M and sugarsweet. Such a relief to know how many you have got and that they are good numbers   Lots of   for great news tomorrow.
Jam sounds great. Yum!
Just a quick question about Cyclogest. Started them yesterday and feel terrible on them. Bloated, sick, headaches and really painful in that area when I go to the loo or all the time really! (sorry for TMI) Nearly passed out this morning!
Is that normal? Thinking that it might take a few days for it all to settle down. Have emailed the nurses but not heard back yet.


----------



## MrsMiller

Cocobella - those sound normal cyclogest symptoms unfortunately. The bum bullets are a necessary evil!


----------



## cocobella

Thanks  you are right they really are evil!


----------



## Journey99

*cocobella* Yup I agree evil bum bullets! I only have 6 more days of them and I am soooo excited! The symptoms settle down a bit after a few weeks as you get used to them but man oh man were and are my boobies sore. I'm hoping the soreness settles down when I am done.

Funniest thing yesterday. I needed 4 more days of cyclogest but they don't do them in Canada. They have other progesterone medications. So I picked up my prescriptions yesterday and they are weird. They look like a little candy ball. They can only be inserted vaginally. But here's the funniest part on the bottle for instructions it says "Insert 2 capsules per vagina twice a day" haha! I don't know about you guys but I only have one vagina!! I laughed so hard I cried.


----------



## sugarsweet

hi Lady's thanks for the good lucks i see on here that you have put the cyclogest up your bottoms i have been told to put mine up vaginally   comfused now i wonder if it makes much difference ? xx


----------



## Journey99

*Sugarsweet* My clinic said which ever I was more comfortable with. I originally was adamant it was front door only but on ET day you have to do it rectally so there is nothing blocking the entrance. I found it so much cleaner using the back door. This way you just poop out the vegetable fat coating rather than it melting into your knickers (tmi).


----------



## galprincess

Journey ha ha ha thats funny my friend in USA had some and it said on bottle dont take more than those recommended like who would want to take more?
Cocobella yippeeee that sounds brilliant regareding embies as for the bullets never had pleasure i have "the gel from hell"
Mrs Miller how are you?


----------



## dingle123

Um. The last few posts are scaring me


----------



## Journey99

Haha Laura!!  It's all part and parcel  Believe me if you can inject yourself sticking a little vegetable fat bullet up your bum is nothing!!


----------



## MrsMiller

Journey - That is hilarious!!  

Sugarsweet - on the instructions for cyclogest they say can be inserted vaginally or rectally, I think my clinic said vaginally but (sorry if TMI) I found them too messy so opted for the back door so to speak.   I don't think it makes any difference to the absorption. 

Sorry for scaring you Laura!

Tam - I'm good thanks, counting down weeks of work left (only 15 to go - woo-hoo!!) not been on too much but keep an eye on everyone on here to see how you are all getting on - Congrats on your little miracle  
How are you feeling? x


----------



## sugarsweet

thank you i was told on day of ET to not put it up to after, i have piles sorry for the info so was a bit worried it would cause me pain i'm gonna do it late evening so will be laying in bed and very early so i can go back to bed   xx


----------



## Journey99

It's funny how nothing is TMI anymore!!


----------



## cocobella

Ha ha ha Journey that really made me laugh.  
Also agree who in their right mind would take more than the recommended dose!


----------



## Journey99

No kidding, I hate the dose I'm on now.  Was so excited when my dr said I could start halving it only taking it at night.  I felt so much better the next day.  I do think the progesterone is attributing to my extreme ms.


----------



## HJones0809

Pmsl laughing at the bum talk!    I can't wait to stop them! I feel like I have no skin left in my back door so I'm using the front door for now!! Horrible yucky things!! 
Laura I could eat your black currant jam - it must be lovely to be able to cook  i wish I was lovely and brown but midwife told me I was not to sunbathe and no swimming breast stroke so spent the week in the shade with my new book (bared to you by sylvia Day) much better so far than Mr Grey   and paddling in the baby pool! It was a lovely rest tho  
I just wish I could sleep past 3am and I wasnt wide awake or that my leg cramps would go away - I'm drinking water constantly but can't face eating a banana (yuck!!)

Well done to all those with such fab collection numbers!! time to relax now and trust your bodies and when the 2ww comes stay away from DR Google!!!! 

Hannah xx


----------



## sugarsweet

hi Lady's hope every one is well out of my 6 eggs 3 have fertilized and are looking good   i will get a call on Monday to let me know if i will be having a day 3 transfer or day 5, thanks for advice on the cyclogest so far i have been fine with them i see they are used to treat PMS which i suffer bad with so hopefully i will survive   hope your all having a lovely week end x


----------



## cocobella

Great news about your eggs sugarsweet  
3 of mine are still doing well but the other 3 are a bit slower and not such good quality. ANyway they are going to do a 5 day transfer on Monday so hoping they last until then! Kind of wish they were going back today but have to trust they know what they are doing 
Bet you can't wait to stop them Hjones


----------



## Suke M

Sorry for another me post.

Only 5 eggs were mature and only 3 of those fertilised. ET on Monday and no chance of frosties for us.


----------



## sugarsweet

thanks cocobella good luck for Monday, and well done suke m just the same as me looks like we will be doing the 2ww wait togother how are you feeling after you EC  ? xx


----------



## Journey99

*SukeM* That was exactly the same as me. I had a 3dt and of my 3 only two were transferable and my 3rd was not suitable for frosties. But I'm pregnant with twins so frosties weren't needed. It only takes one

*Coconella and Sugarsweet* That's great news!


----------



## vickym1984

Just noseying on here (as we are hoping to egg share next year)

Just wanted to say to Suke M, I had similar in 2010. I had 8 collected, 6 mature, 4 fertilised. Our clinic didnt even do 3 day transfer, it was one 4 cell day 2 embryo they transferred. I was really dissapointed in the fertilisation, and the fact I didnt get to have a blastocyst transfer. However that day 2, 4 cell embryo is now a strapping 19 month old whose down for a nap at the moment, so please try and be positive, although I know too well how hard it is to feel positive xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Sukem - it only takes one! Lots of love for et  

Coco and Sugar - great news ladies! Xx

Quick question - assume this is normal but: I have been dr with Synarel for 3 weeks and stopped earlier this week and switched to the mini pill. Have also just finished a course of Provera. Have never, ever taken the pill in my life (handy gay-girl thang!)

Anyway..on day 4 of AF. Boobs feel like they have punched. I never, ever get sore boobs during my period. Assuming its purely down to the cocktail of drugs I've been taking. Have been whining so much, DP told me to "Go ask your chums on FF"  

Xx


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* Unfortunately I found my boobs were sore through ivf process and when you get to cyclogest it hurts if someone looks at them! I can't even sleep on my tummy and I wear sports bras 24/7.


----------



## dingle123

Eeeeek!  Lots to look forward to then! Xx


----------



## Journey99

The boobs aren't the worst of it. Constant nausea, headaches, ms, sleepless nights but man do my nails every look nice! Haha seriously they are so perfect right now they almost look fake!


----------



## HJones0809

Laura, Journey missed out bloated stomach and constipation as well lol!! my boobs were sore as well but they are huge so that didn't help  

Journey any ideas how I can shift this headache I've had all day I've been on sofa all day really getting me down  x


----------



## Journey99

Constipation is the only thing I haven't had!

Have you tried 4 Head? The forehead stick, it's totally natural
And you rub it on your forehead and temple. It's menthol and tingles. It often helps mine x


----------



## galprincess

Dingle i still cant wear a bra luckily i have nice full perky boobs at the moment!!!
Suke M hun you will be fine hun and 3 is a great number
Sugar sweet congrats to you too xxx
Mrs Miller wow your zooming!!!
Joanna are you still lurking?
Journey i agree crinone in evening makes me feel bloated and sick!!!! so far no sickness but all day nausea
Hannah thats weird i sunbathe all time did with boys too and swim!!! its weird how we all get different advice i cant go gym like heck am i not swimming?


----------



## HJones0809

Tam she told me at this stage babies don't like heat (avoiding hot baths as I've been told) and breast stroke can bring on MC but front crawl was fine. I'm just doing as I'm told  
I'll buy the forehead stick tomorrow! Thanks for the advice xx


----------



## Journey99

My babies hate the heat, if I go in direct sunlight I get instant nausea.  It's plus 30 here at the moment and I can't even enjoy it

Only 5 more days of Cyclogest and praying that brings the nausea down a notch. 

ASDA sell the 4 Head for £3.50 usually, way cheaper than boots. Just be very careful not to get it too close to your eye or it stings.


----------



## Donna82

Hi ladies.....

I'm after some advice please.....

I'm still bleeding on and off, it's been 6 days now  

I'm really starting to worry and petrified of doing another test, good signs are I feel so tired and starting to feel sick which are obvioulsy good signs but can't get my head round the bleeding.

I know we can also get breakthrough bleeding as well as implantation and also progesterone can cause bleeding, anyone else had this or similar and gone on to get a positive outcome


----------



## vickym1984

Not at the same time but at about 6+4, a few days after my clinic scan I had a big, bright red bleed, but luckily all was ok. Had further bleeds at 12 and 13 weeks, but again all ok. Had one last bleed at 21 weeks, and we found out it was just changes in the cervix from pregnancy hormones (cervical etropican) , not dangerous.

Whens your pregnancy scan?


----------



## Journey99

*Donna* Just a thought but are you using the progesterone vaginally? Maybe it's agitating your cervix. Try using the back door instead and see if that helps.


----------



## Donna82

Vicky I'm only 4 weeks 4 days so got couple of weeks before I can be scanned.

Journey I've been using the back foot all along as it seems less messy than the front x


----------



## HJones0809

Donna how many did you have transferred?x is the blood red or dark? (Could be old blood) are you having any pain? Have you contacted your clinic?xx


----------



## Donna82

Hi hun....

I had 1 5 day blastocyst....

blood has been brown and red....and have had no pain apart from lower dull back ache....

spoke to clinic who said the fact i'm so tired and sickly and the backaches are all good signs of early pregnancy so they have upped my progesterone dose...

Bleeding seems to have stopped since this afternoon....hopefully thats it now 

i did do another test this afternoon and it is showing a darker positive line than ever


----------



## cocobella

That is good news Donna. Fingers crossed it all calms down now


----------



## HJones0809

That sounds like good signs Donna  just rest up - and I mean REST!!! feet up no stressing (pull a sicky) keep us posted xx


----------



## Donna82

I am resting don't worry..... Too scared to do anything even if I wanted too plus OH watching my every move.

Fingers crossed x


----------



## galprincess

Donna i had huge bleed with my son bright red heavy some clots went on for days and he is a healthy 2 yr old!!!
Hannah and Journey thats weird i went on holiday sunbathed in my last pregnancy at 8 weeks the sun doesnt affect me i was on dover beach sat sunbathing
AFM got midwife Tuesday as cant put it off as will be almost 9 weeks and i went to hospital last night as bleeding all ok been told to rest how funny when DP away and i have a 2 yr old and 10 yr old to look after but im doing my best i bled in all pregnancies so weirdly for me its a good sign i think


----------



## dingle123

Glad you're ok Tam - hope you didn't have a horribly long wait last night.


----------



## galprincess

Dingle the staff were lovely straight to a and e but the lady said drunken idiot was kicking up a fuss so she put me in a private room i was scanned and checked over and all ok


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle the staff were lovely straight to a and e but the lady said drunken idiot was kicking up a fuss so she put me in a private room i was scanned and checked over and all ok


Aw really glad to hear that. A and E isn't the nicest of places at the best of times!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle i nearly wet myself laughing at the drunk man he was standing on a chair shouting im a christmas tree dont chop me!!!! Weirdo!!!!!! our local hospital is fab hun i couldnt fault them


----------



## sugarsweet

hi Lady's clinic rang today and said there doing ET toady at 3.30 i have one embie at 1.8 cell one at 1.7 cell and one at 4 I'm a bit worried about not making it to day 5 but hope my cell 8 is strong enough they did ask if i was thinking of having two put back and this had left me very confused,i would just like to say good luck to the other two Lady's who are also having there ET today sorry i don't no how to put the names in good luck to every one else what ever stage there at xx


----------



## Suke M

Congrats sugaresweet! 

I am now PUPO with two grade 2 embies. One was 9 cell and the other was a 10 cell. We have another 5 cell which we are waiting to see if it goes to blast, but am happy with Little Ted and Hamble on board xx


----------



## galprincess

Congrats SukeM all the best for next 2 weeks rest up
Sugarsweet good luck for this afternoon
Cocobella think your having ET too good luck


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies sorry i have been away but i have had serious ms the last few weeks.Unfortunately for us this was not our time this time i miscarried on Friday u/s confirmed today that we have no heart beats. I wish everyone all the best and thank you


----------



## galprincess

Tito just read this on pregnancy thread im so sorry honey i cant believe how this happened i wished i could hug you i feel so incredibly sad after all you been thru


----------



## sugarsweet

sorry for your loss tito   
suke m thats great i had one top grade 8 cell put back i have a 9 cell and 6 cell which i have been told will make it to freeze stage, they advised me not to have 2 put back because of my situation which when explained made sense, good luck I'm gonna take the next 13 days relaxing x


----------



## dingle123

Suke M said:


> Congrats sugaresweet!
> 
> I am now PUPO with two grade 2 embies. One was 9 cell and the other was a 10 cell. We have another 5 cell which we are waiting to see if it goes to blast, but am happy with Little Ted and Hamble on board xx


Congrats on being PUPO Sukem! Let's hope the next 14 days whizz by xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

I hope you don't mind me butting in but I'm stressing and hoping for any advice you can give. I went for my first scan today and only had two follies on the left ovary and two on the right along with three very small ones. They said as my amh is good I haven't responded as they'd expected and have upped my dose to 300 from 225. I have another scan Friday morning. I am worrying now so any encouragement welcome!!!! xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Here is hoping* Don't panic the same happened to me. In fact even after they upped it I wasn't responding as well as they thought but near the end i had a major growth spurt and got 17 eggs! I had been told on a Friday I would be lucky to get 7 eggs which was not enough to share and by the monday I had 13 follies. Put a hot water bottle on your tummy each night before bed and eat cinnamon buns It worked for me! Haha. Honestly your body will amaze you x


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks Journey......your message has had me in tears. I have been stressing about this all day. I just needed somebody who'd been in the same boat to tell me it could turn around. Thanks again, this has really helped me. And congrats on the twins  xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hereishoping-  I had a scan on Friday and had four follies biggest one was 12mm today I went back after having my dose upped and scan showed about 13 follies between 5-12!!!!! Unreal in two days all the difference in the world can b made, don't fret they know what they are doing xx


----------



## dingle123

hereishoping said:


> Thanks Journey......your message has had me in tears. I have been stressing about this all day. I just needed somebody who'd been in the same boat to tell me it could turn around. Thanks again, this has really helped me. And congrats on the twins xxx


It's not over till the fat lady sings! Least now they can up the dosage - if they'd gone in high you may have overstimulated and the whole cycle would have been cancelled. Drink lots of milk and use a hot water bottle on your ovaries. Another lady on here (Hubba Bubba) also found herself in a similar situation and I believe everything caught up in the end!


----------



## cocobella

Tito, so sorry to read your news.  
Donna and galprincess hope you two have got your feet up!
Hereishoping, I also had a bit of a slow start as I started on a dose of 150. They upped it to 225 and after that there was no stopping them and ended up with 19 eggs. So like the others have said try not to worry as these things change a lot on a day by day basis and you will be suurprised.
Suke M and sugarsweet great news on your transfers. I am joining you on being PUPO as had 2 blasts put back this morning. It is a very strange feeling! 
Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Suke M

Woohoo Cocobella, welcome to 2ww x

Tito - so sorry


----------



## galprincess

Hereishoping in my first cycle i started on 225 and at 2nd scan was told my cycle would most probably be cancelled as i wasnt doing it right(the grumpy cow in scan actually said that)i got into waiting room and cried and cried at the next scan i had 8 and was relieved but was told this was not great anyways next scan was 11 so they took chance i ended up with 13 follies and 10 eggs all fertilised and me and my recipient got pregnant


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks to all of you who have taken the time to reply to me. It really has helped me tonight. I left my scan today and had to go back to work and act normal whereas all I wanted to do was curl up and cry. Reading what's happened to lots of you and how things can turn around I feel so much more positive. Following your advice I now have a hot water bottle on my stomach and a glass of milk by my side!! You're all angels   Congrats to all who are pregnant and good luck to everyone else. We can do it!!!! xx


----------



## Donna82

So so sorry Tito x x

Cocobella....... I'm keeping my feet up as much as possible but had to do a 450 mile journey today to take my stepdaughter home to north Yorkshire.... Technically it's sitting down lol.

Bleeding is slowing down since upping progesterone..... Fingers crossed


----------



## HJones0809

Hereishoping - don't go worrying yourself with sizes of follicles etc x keep me in mind  I got so upset that my body didn't respond as they expected but you only need 8 to share - I asked them to keep going at egg collection until I had 8!   both me and recipient are now pregnant so it goes to show you never can predict it  I slept with my hot water bottle and lived for a week on milky coffee! Try and relax hun xx


----------



## staceyemma

Tito I am so so sorry to read of your news xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hereishoping my hot water bottle was my best friend too and also hot bath take advantage as dueing 2ww these are not permitted milky drinks brazil nuts etc glad your feeling better x


----------



## vickym1984

Tito 

Donna, Galapricess    feet up ladies xx

Just saying a quick hello. My husband and I have a little girl, Hannah, 19 months, from ICSI in 2010 and we are hoping to do egg sharing to have a brother or sister for her. My husband was apprehensive at first but he has now come round to the idea. Trouble is I said we wont go and get started with it all till Jan, as I thought my BMI would be an issue (BMI of 33) but I have since realised the clinic we want to use (Herts and Essex) let you egg share with BMI under 35

It keeps niggling away at me now, and would love to get started sooner but dont see that happening, so will mostly be lurking for the next few months


----------



## galprincess

Vicky hun the BMI thing is because of theatre etc i would recommend you try and get BMI down if you can xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks hun, am loosing weight anyway as want to be less when I am pregnant. I have done it before, I can do it again . Just hope the next few months fly by so we can get started. Hoping to loose about 18-21lbs by Christmas (put me with a BMI under 30)so will be a fair bit lighter, then will loose some extra whilst waiting for appt, and tests etc do be complete,


----------



## galprincess

Vicky i do know of people with children and their bmi was well over 35!!!


----------



## Journey99

*Vicky* Hi! My clinic had a strict under 30 bmi policy. They said this was for 2 reasons, firstly recipients were less likely to pick "fat" people for fear of "fat" children. Seriously!? I tried to explain to them it wasn't genetic and the only reason I was over weight is I had had surgery 6 months prior leaving me almost bed bound for 6 weeks. The second was they felt the chances of IVF working were greatly increased by being of a healthier weight. Overweight people have higher chances of complications during pregnancy, so they say.

But I think you are on the right track by setting a goal. like you said you want to be as fit as possible so you don't have as much baby weight to lose at the end. Good luck x


----------



## dingle123

Quick provera related question:

I usually bleed for no longer than 4-5 days. This time around, I'm still bleeding 7 days later. I am hoping this means the cyst is falling away - I am dreading going for my scan next week to either be told the cyst is still there and for treatment to be pushed back AGAIN....I'm also concerned they will ask me to carry on with the mini pill for another few weeks?


----------



## vickym1984

dingle-I dont know if itd be different because its private treatment technically but when I had my NHS treatment in 2010, I had a cyst and after they tried getting me to down reg for a week longer it was still there, so they just aspirated it, with a procedure similar to egg collection. Not sure if this is an option you could mention? (they may be avoiding it due to the cost to you, dont know what it would be). Hope it doesnt come to that though and cyst has gone x


----------



## dingle123

Hi Vicky  

They did mention that last week but said it was hideously expensive and to just take the pill and dr for a bit longer. Fingers crossed they don't think there is a problem next week - my patience is running thin  

How are you? Counting down till Jan I bet!


----------



## vickym1984

Ah, thought the cost may be the issue with that. I really hope it is ok for you next week

Yes, counting down till January here. Trying to keep myself busy. I am currently in the process of starting up my own book keeping buisness, on top of a small part time job I have. I have 2 book keeping clients so far, and am using the money earnt from this for the treatment


----------



## everydayisagift

Hi ladies 

I have not posted on this thread before but as you all have or are going through treatment I through I would ask you ladies hope you don't mind 

SYNAREL SPRAY 

OMG the headaches from it  

Y'day was my first day talking it and I went to bed with a headache and woke up with one 

I took some headache tabs at 9.30am come 11.30am it was still there so tried to hold out till 12.30 and took some more and it finally cleared it but it 4pm and its coming back 

I can't keep talking headache tablets  

Anyone else suffer bad from the spray that had to take headache tablets ??


----------



## Donna82

Hi everyday....

I think it's the same with all down reg drugs.... I was the same on suprecur.

I found drinking lots and lots of water helps


----------



## Journey99

*Everday* Definitely up your water intake. I was on about 3 litres a day during treatment and found my headaches weren't too bad but on the odd day I didn't drink enough they were horrible. I also used 4 Head, the headache stick. Its completely natural and you can get it from any chemist or supermarket. It's menthol and you rub it on your forhead and temples and it helps aliviate headaches without the need for pumping your body with extra drugs!


----------



## dingle123

Water, water, water!


----------



## everydayisagift

Thanks ladies will up the water and see how i go and get DF to pick some 4head up from boots while he is at work


----------



## galprincess

Everday hun echo what others have said water and also i found fruit juice helped and also a forehead stick my god Journey been my saviour!!!


----------



## Journey99

I still use my 4 head stick now, as I am often dehydrated due to ms and end up with terrible headaches.  I don't like to put anything into my body I don't have to.


----------



## everydayisagift

DF has been and brought me some so hopefully 2night/2morrow will be a better day


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all x

I had my scan today at CRGW (11wks 1 day) I was so scared and burst into tears when I seen our baby wriggling about on the screen   measuring 11wks 4 days 
Everything is good and consultant told me to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy, I was so emotional leaving there knowing that this is now very real ... I've never been so grateful for anything in my life. 
Nhs scan next Thursday so get to see it waving at us again. 

Hope your all well 
Hannah xx


----------



## dingle123

Hannah - fantastic! Relax now


----------



## Donna82

That's fantastic Hannah....... Like Dingle says, time to relax now  x


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Hannah   

Everyday-No advice on the sniffing/headache front I did downreg jabs rather than sniffing xx


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well xx

This week has dragged - want it to be Tuesday already so I can have my next scan and know what the next step is. Currently on day 11 of AF


----------



## everydayisagift

great news Hannah


----------



## galprincess

Hannah awwww huge congrats sweetie so happy please do enjoy cos it flies by
AFM got dating scan through for 6th sept xxxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

I just wanted to thank you all for your replies when I was fretting after my scan on Monday. Today's scan went a lot better. I had 12 follies compared to only 4 on Monday and 9 were of a good size. I have my next scan on Monday with e/c planned for either Thurs or Fri next week. A big thank you again for putting my mind at rest on Monday. You're all fab   Praying for BFP's and healthy babies for us all  xxx


----------



## shenagh1

hereishoping what clinic you with hun?

girls just a quick one from me.... took my ovitrelle at 9pm last night am I allowed a bath tonight or not?


----------



## Donna82

Shenagh....... You are fine to bath x


----------



## Journey99

*Shenagh* I'm not sure. I've read other women got told off because there was water up in their and it made ET more difficult. Not sure how true that is.


----------



## everydayisagift

i would just take a shower to play it safe


----------



## Donna82

My clinic never mentioned not bathing..... I had a bath the night before and morning of ET and everything went fine and was over in seconds x


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> hereishoping what clinic you with hun?
> 
> girls just a quick one from me.... took my ovitrelle at 9pm last night


So exciting!! I have everything crossed for EC lady! Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Here is hoping fab news sweetie
Dingle any news on you?
Shenagh it was never mentioned to me either 
Good luck on 2ww ladies sorry memory is shocking


----------



## dingle123

Morning Tam

Scan Tuesday...probably a week of sniffing and then jabs..I hope  

Have a lovely day all - I've obviously been watching too much of The Great British Bake Off - making bread today!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle oh i luv that programme lol makes me hungry though!!!! wow fingers crossed it goes to plan for you


----------



## sugarsweet

hello Lady's my otd is in a week, but i have all my PMS symptoms IE spots, tiredness,mild cramp etc all the same time as i would if i was due a period next week I'm so worried now and just wondered if any one else had this hope my other otd Lady's are all doing well and wishing every one else the best of luck


----------



## Journey99

*Sugarsweet* Totally normal. I was convinced AF was on her way as it was a every month was but was shocked to get a BFP! 2ww is torture! Good luck x


----------



## sugarsweet

thank you so much if it was not for ff and Donna i would be going really mad by now this site really keeps me sane when I'm about to lose all control x


----------



## Donna82

I'm good for something hehe........ We are all here to help each other  x


----------



## sugarsweet

donna you defo are for me   x


----------



## Donna82

x


----------



## everydayisagift

Just a quick question ladies 

Can you going swimming while DRing & Stimms not to swim but to take my LO swimming ?


----------



## Donna82

Everyday it's fine while DR/stimming..... They just advised not to after EC due to infection x


----------



## galprincess

Sugarsweet hun totally normal i also fet crampy skin was awful and moody still am lol!!!
Everyday yup i was told same as Donna xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Thanks ladies


----------



## shenagh1

ternoon all.

well ec was grand yesterday very tender and sore today though and my tummy is massive :-( but all a good cause got 18eggs so 9 for me and I got my phone call to say 6fertilised and et either Tuesday or blasts on Thursday xx

everyday I was told swimming was fine until stimms but I was afraid of the water annoying my nose..

the nurse yesterday told me it was ok to bath before et but I'm afraid to any thoughts? 

hope u r all well xx


----------



## dingle123

Well done Shenagh - 18 is a fab #

6 feet - woot! Sending you lots of good thoughts for Tues or Thurs - how many are you planning on transferring back? Xx


----------



## cocobella

Hi everyone,
Hope you are all doing ok. I am finding this 2ww very long and stressful like I am sure everyone does. Only 3 days to go until OTD so will know one way or another. Suke, sugarsweet and Hubbard bubba how are you all getting on?
Dingle, you must be soooo keen to get started on stimming now. Hope things go to plan from now on.
Hereishoping hope your follies are still growing nicely ready for ec this week.
Shenagh, great news about your eggs. Fingers crossed they are all doing well and growing strong.
Galprincess you must be so excited about your next scan. I can't imagine ever getting to that point right now! 
Everyday, I know people have answered already but just to reassure you I swim pretty much every day and carried on throughout stimming which the nurses said was perfectly fine. Stopped two days before ec though as was so bloated and ovaries really hurt towards the end.
Donna, hope your bleeding has calmed down now. 
Hjones, it must be so amazing to see that scan. Hope you can relax now you know things are all as they should be.
Hello to Journey and anyone else I haven't mentioned.
My laptop decided to choose this week to pack up. Very annoying as everything takes twice as long on the phone. Sorry for any typing errors in this! 
Just wondering how soon you can find out if your recipient is pregnant after OTD? I thought before that I would only want to know if I got a BFP but think I want to know even if it if BFN.


----------



## Donna82

Hi cocobella.....

The bleeding has pretty much stopped now, only a slight amount every now and then. 

Thinks it because the pregnancy symptoms are taking over so hoping things are going well in there. 

As for when you can find out about recipient, I found out on OTD when the nurse called me back to discuss what happens next. The recipient must have been keen to ring in with her result


----------



## cocobella

That's good news   such a strange feeling not knowing what is going on in there! 
Glad they tell you straight away. Not sure why but wasn't sure if they waited for some reason to tell us. Really hoping it works for mine as much as I hope it works for me!


----------



## Donna82

It was great knowing not only had it worked for me as well as my recipient. 

1 of us would have been a bonus but both of us is excellent  x


----------



## galprincess

Donna thats how i felt too xxx


----------



## Journey99

I still don't know if my recipient got a BFP.  I'm going to assume she did but something is holding me back from asking the question.  From the beginning I had thought I wouldn't ask until after their EDD.  I do want to know though.  I guess I just need to work up the courage to ask. Now isn't a good time, if it's a BFN I'm sure to cry...darn hormones are bad at the moment.  Even adverts on the telly make me cry.  STupid ones too lol


----------



## hubba_bubba

Hi Cocobella! I'm doing ok only 4 days till OTD and I am ever so nervous! This is definitely the hardest part of all! How are you feeling? Are you feeling any symptoms? 

Hope that everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## cocobella

Hi Hubba bubba,
Know what you mean about nervous. I have got constant butterflies. It really is the hardest part. The days appear to last twice as long. Am a teacher so on school holidays and really shouldn't be hoping the days go fast. Had a meltdown on Saturday as really felt like the start of AF but hasn't appeared yet. On constant knicker watch of course......Haven't had any symptoms that can't be linked to the Cyclogest I don't think. Bloating, tired, fuzzy head etc. what about you? Are you at work?x


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies - how is everyone?

HB, Sugar, Sukem, Coco - hope you're all doing ok on the 2ww xx

AFM - I went for another scan today - cyst has shrunk considerably - hooray!

Resume sniffing again today and have scan Monday. If all fine, I am due to start menopur on the 11th, with ec scheduled for the 25th.

Hope everyone is enjoying the beautiful sunshine. Laura xx


----------



## cocobella

Yay Dingle that is good news. You must be soooo keen to start stimming. That is when you feel like you are really doing something   have to admit there have been a few tears being convinced it hasn't worked but trying to do stuff to take my mind off it!


----------



## Donna82

Great news Dingle...... Bet your pleased x


----------



## Suke M

*Dingle *- That's great news honey. You've been waiting what has seemed like forever.

Fellow 2ww-ers, hope you are all coping. Keep busy, do anything to stop thinking about it, LOL

I am now 8dp3dt (11 days since conception) and although I am testing each day, I am still on knicker watch, it has become obsessive. I feel like I have OCD as it occupies my every thought. I read far too much into everything and almost convinced myself that the HPT are not working as they are cheap eBay ones which I bought for £7.50 for 50 tests. I am wondering if I should just bite the bullet and do my Clear Blue one on Friday before the Beta Blood Test. It is really hard to sit back and let nature do her thing when I've been so pro-active for so long.

Lots of  and  to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Donna82

Suke m......

If you gonna buy a decent test get 1st response not clear blue.

They pick up lower levels of hcg x


----------



## everydayisagift

Suke M said:


> *Dingle *- That's great news honey. You've been waiting what has seemed like forever.
> 
> Fellow 2ww-ers, hope you are all coping. Keep busy, do anything to stop thinking about it, LOL
> 
> I am now 8dp3dt (11 days since conception) and although I am testing each day, I am still on knicker watch, it has become obsessive. I feel like I have OCD as it occupies my every thought. I read far too much into everything and almost convinced myself that the HPT are not working as they are cheap eBay ones which I bought for £7.50 for 50 tests. I am wondering if I should just bite the bullet and do my Clear Blue one on Friday before the Beta Blood Test. It is really hard to sit back and let nature do her thing when I've been so pro-active for so long.
> 
> Lots of  and  to all you lovely ladies xxx


I used a CBD on day 9 and got 1-2 wks done another test on Day 14 and got 2-3 wks I like to see it in written as I don't like looking for lines


----------



## HJones0809

Laura (dingle) that's brilliant news!! I'm excited for you!  

Hope all those on the 2ww aren't all going crazy! I tested 2wks after EC and got my BFP with a pack of 2 morrisons own £3.50 tests lol!! I did treat myself (hehe) to a clear blue digital for otd (3 days later)! 

I've been told I can lower my cyclogest etc for 3-4 days and then stop ... I'm actually pretty scared now either tho I can't stand the stuff!x


----------



## hubba_bubba

cocobella said:


> Hi Hubba bubba,
> Know what you mean about nervous. I have got constant butterflies. It really is the hardest part. The days appear to last twice as long. Am a teacher so on school holidays and really shouldn't be hoping the days go fast. Had a meltdown on Saturday as really felt like the start of AF but hasn't appeared yet. On constant knicker watch of course......Haven't had any symptoms that can't be linked to the Cyclogest I don't think. Bloating, tired, fuzzy head etc. what about you? Are you at work?x


Awww bless ya it is emotionally taxing isn't it! I've been really moody lately and it's not like me at all, think it is all the stress! So tempted to test early but I promised myself I wouldn't! I took a couple of days off after ET but I'm quite lucky in that I work 3 days on 3 days off (12 hour shifts) so that has kept me rather busy! Test day is a work day for me... When is your test date?

Yay yay yay Laura!! So so happy for you! Bet you feel like a weight has been lifted.

X


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* Woot woot! Let the real fun begin!!

*Suke* I hate testing, I would much rather AF turn up than have a little smug plastic stick tell me nope you aren't knocked up again you old cow haha! The cheap ebay ones are the ones they use in the hospital so are just fine, but just more fiddly. I used those paper stick ones for ovulation tests and found it a bit icky. Good luck on OTD!

*Hannah* Yeah I got to stop my cyclogest last week and was so happy to delete 2 alarms off my phone.


----------



## Suke M

*Journey *- I think I have turned POAS into an obsession. I can't stop in case it changes and miss seeing the line getting darker each day, but at the same time, I die a little with each negative test. We did manage to add a little humour into it as hubby did a test at the weekend and I was very pleased to report that he is not pregnant. Dunno what I would've done if the result was different, LOL

Just re-reading some of your posts, I too don't have the courage to ask about my recipient. I think it would be really hard to take if I am unsuccessful and they are pregnant, but know many women feel that one BFP is better than none. To me, it would be another kick in the teeth that I can't get pregnant. Perhaps I will feel different after OTD or EDD or in 18 years time


----------



## dingle123

Thank you Gals - really hope there aren't any more hiccups along the road - I want to get going now and be part of the ever- expanding Bump Squad!! Really hope we have a few more ladies joining in the next week 

*Suke* - your thought process re finding out about your receipient...I think deep down I may be on the same page as you. I think it's really honest to admit how you feel. I realise one BFP is better than none but on the other hand...I do personally think I would struggle with the information if my result is negative.

I have everything crossed for you - it's not over yet 

I have no clue whether I would be able to wait the full two weeks or test daily - we all approach this so differently.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I would feel exactly the same I think I'd rather not no if mine failed x



Suke M said:


> Just re-reading some of your posts, I too don't have the courage to ask about my recipient. I think it would be really hard to take if I am unsuccessful and they are pregnant, but know many women feel that one BFP is better than none. To me, it would be another kick in the teeth that I can't get pregnant. Perhaps I will feel different after OTD or EDD or in 18 years time


----------



## galprincess

Dingle hun yippeee fingers crossed no more hurdles
Sukem i used first response 9dp2dt so 11dpo and got bfp cheapies didnt work for me even the ones that claim they are extra sensitive be careful with digi i have had 3 dodgy ones 
Cocobella and hubba bubba good luck
Journey good luck for scan x


----------



## Journey99

*Suke* I actually peed on a stick just for fun one day because it said it was expiring that month (that's how little I pee on sticks...a 2 pack and one expired haha). On the day I got my BFP I was convinced it was negative and threw it on the floor. When i finished peeing i picked it up to put it in the bin and there it was...i swear a light shone down and angels were singing haha! Never in my life did I ever think I would see those two pink lines. I then had to go to the shop and buy 2 more just to be sure Haha


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hahaha that really made me laugh ''a light shone down and angels were singing'' bet it was such relieve



Journey99 said:


> *Suke* I actually peed on a stick just for fun one day because it said it was expiring that month (that's how little I pee on sticks...a 2 pack and one expired haha). On the day I got my BFP I was convinced it was negative and threw it on the floor. When i finished peeing i picked it up to put it in the bin and there it was...i swear a light shone down and angels were singing haha! Never in my life did I ever think I would see those two pink lines. I then had to go to the shop and buy 2 more just to be sure Haha


----------



## hereishoping

Hi girls,

How is everyone? I don't know you all on here as I usually post on CRGW thread, but you're all brill with advice.  I'm booked for ec on Thurs but at my last scan today they saw a lot of fluid around one of my ovaries and said i have mild OHSS. Did anyone else have this towards the end? I'm trying to drink more protein drinks but it's hard as I feel really sick. I just wanted any advice you could give please xx


----------



## Journey99

*Hereishoping* Sorry I have very low amh so no issues with OHSS. My nurse did say to drink plenty of milk for OHSS (I was drinking it like it was going out of style and she told me thats only for OHSS suffers). Good luck for EC!! xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks Journey, it'll be a glass of squash, followed by a protein drink, followed by milk and then start all over again   I appreciate you replying to me - it really helps to talk to people who've been through it xx


----------



## dingle123

hereishoping said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> How is everyone? I don't know you all on here as I usually post on CRGW thread, but you're all brill with advice. I'm booked for ec on Thurs but at my last scan today they saw a lot of fluid around one of my ovaries and said i have mild OHSS. Did anyone else have this towards the end? I'm trying to drink more protein drinks but it's hard as I feel really sick. I just wanted any advice you could give please xx


Hi there - no experience but did they suggest drinking lots of water?

Three ladies I know with OHSS all got BFP's btw!

Lots of luck for Thursday - exciting times!


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks Dingle - you've made my day   I have been worrying about it since my scan earlier and so its good to know there could still be a positive outcome for us. Thanks so much   xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Every lady i know that had OHSS got BFP too


----------



## dingle123

hereishoping said:


> Thanks Dingle - you've made my day  I have been worrying about it since my scan earlier and so its good to know there could still be a positive outcome for us. Thanks so much  xxx


 

Honestly if I get OHSS I'll be pleased! *weirdo*

Please let us know how Thursday goes!


----------



## Journey99

Someone once told me that every time she got pregnant it was when she had a cold or flu.  She struggled to concieve but she's convinced when your body is feeling down its too busy fighting off what ails you to bother with your little embie snuggling in.  And it makes sense.


----------



## dingle123

That makes LOTS of sense!

How's the ms, Journey? You're in the second trimester now right?


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* After a few really rough days I'm feeling half good today...was feeling better until the lady who sits next to me decided to eat the smelliest lunch in the universe. Then she went out for a ciggie and it was even worse! I'm sat here trying to fill my bladder for the scan haha. Nothing worse than a full bladder.

Note to ladies yet to do ET...you don't need to start drinking water until you get to the clinic apparently. I drank a litre before I got there then almost another litre waiting. There was a 40 min delay and I had my legs crossed so hard. I finally had to let some wee out which was near impossible. Then when I went in they couldnt get the speculum in. they thought i had a tilted uterus then they scanned my bladder and it was bursting at the seems. So I was told to go let "some" wee out. So off I ran with my little bum hanging out to the toilet (its in the room) and let "some" wee out. After she said I could have let out more. I was clutching the bed so I wouldn't wee on the doctor haha!


----------



## cocobella

Ha ha that story really made me laugh Journey. 
Hubbard bubba, my OTD is Thursday....luckily I don't have to go to work. Hope you are doing ok tonight 
Suke, I hope you get some good news on your test tomorrow


----------



## galprincess

I had tons of fluid on ovaries up until 12 week scan with my 1st IVF baby and 9 weeks with this one both BFP no OHSS it was just swelling nothing to worry about 
Journey is right i never drank until got to clinic both times you rarely go straight in so plenty of time!!!


----------



## dingle123

Morning all!

Sukem - thinking of you today.   - good luck for 31st xx

Coco - 1 day to go!!

Hubba - almost Saturday - eeee!

Journey - glad you're on the right side of it. Someone smelling of smoke would have made me gag - nasty.

hereishoping - hope the fluid starts to subside - lots of good thoughts for tomorrow xxx

Tam, Hannah, Mrs Miller - hope you're all ok

Stacey - miss you lady!

Lots of love to everyone else xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Hi ladies - don't post much on here as post more on the lister thread and the thread with ladies having treatment at the same time as me 

BUT I do pop on everyday and look through the posts 

I just wanted to say I will be doing my 1st stimms injection tonight Its come round very quick


----------



## Suke M

*Dingle *- You are so sweet xx Love your photos btw. Really liked the one of you and DP. I think I am driving myself bonkers... I just want to know now so I can either relax (slightly) knowing I can get pregnant as that would be another hurdle achieved or if I need to start planning the next cycle. I am not a very patient person as I've discovered. How are you doing? It wont be long before now before you're stimming, 11th? If I remember correctly?

*Coco *- How are you coping with the horrid 2ww?

*Galprincess *- Have you been successful with both cycles? (I can't see signatures while typing) Would be good to hear if you have hit the jackpot first time as so many people have said not to get my hopes up as it usually 3 goes before it works.

*Journey *- You made me laugh. I was told to have a very full bladder as my uterus is tilted and I was nearly peeing myself as soon as the ultrasound was rubbed on my stomach. I don't know how you managed to let a little out. I was like a burst dam when I managed to get to the loo, nothing short of concrete was gonna stop me.

As for all you other lovely ladies. Good luck and lots of baby dust xx


----------



## galprincess

SukeM honey yup 1st and 2nd times hit the jack pot i know lots of people who hit the jackpot 1st time x


----------



## cocobella

Hi Suke,
Know how you feel. My tummy is constantly churning with nerves and the days are really dragging which I shouldn't be saying in the holidays! Hope you are ok today 
Everyday, good luck with your first injection. I nearly fainted after the first two but got used to it after that. Found that stage went really quick as you are in every few days for scans.
hello to everyone else. Hope everyone is having a good day.x


----------



## Donna82

Suke m......

I hit the jackpot 1st time and so did a couple I know personally...

PMA  x


----------



## Suke M

Thanks *Donna *and *Galprincess*, this process is so so consuming and tiring. I am sure I am boring people (hubby, parents and my sister) with constant chatter about babies, pregnancy and IVF. There are so many thoughts running around my head and not all of them are nice. I worry that I've given all the good eggs away and I was left with the crappy ones, I worry that there is something wrong with me and that as DH SA was poor that everyone just assumed that he was the cause when perhaps if they did more tests then we might have found something else which would give this cycle a better chance. Then I swing to the other extreme where I am ultra fertile and Hamble and Little Ted are nestled in and it is these stupid cheap tests that are dashing my hopes every morning. I dunno what is worse testing daily or waiting to the beta on OTD?

God knows how people stay so calm!


----------



## Donna82

We don't stay calm lol!!

I hate to say this but Im worrying more now than I did on 2ww.

I think it's because now I actually have something to lose.

Roll on my scan next Thursday to put my mind at rest, although I'm even scared of going to that just in case :/ 

It took me till yesterday to book it x


----------



## dingle123

*Suke* - aw thanks Lady - my DP is my world and is SO supportive on this journey. Love her to death! Yep - start 11th but of course that could change. I'm a lot calmer (and happier) knowing I have some rough dates. Btw - I know tons of people who hit the jackpot first time. Xxxx

*Donna* - I would feel the same. Roll on next Thursday


----------



## Suke M

OH GOD, more worry!!!  I guess we're starting early with the parental feelings of worry as this is not an easy thing for any of us to achieve.

*Donna *you have become the little angel on my shoulder as the voice of reason, thank you. I am sure that your scan will be absolutely fine and to see that heartbeat will make you fall in love even more. 

*Dingle *- For me having set times of do this at 8pm, do that at 9pm, eat this, keep warm, go for dildo cam, etc, is easier than the do nothing and just wait (other than stick cottage cheese (crinone) up my ladies front bottom twice a day). The 2ww is killing me as I just want to know. I have learnt so much about myself doing this process. Wishing you lots of lovely thoughts x


----------



## Donna82

Thanks Suke m.......

I try so hard to think positive during all this for myself as well as everyone else.

To be honest I feel like a bloody emotional mess, but luckily for a good cause.

I'll be so glad once I get further on and can start to relax abit. I'm well past the 2ww but I'm still on knicker watch :/

I've never felt so happy to have sickness, sore boobs, backache and seeing every 30 seconds lol x


----------



## hereishoping

Hi girls,

Thank you all who took the time to reply to me - you have made me feel so much better   I am drinking loads today but am now living in the loo. Plus the protein shakes are filling me up and so I'm not feeling hungry. I am getting a bit nervous now that ec is so close. I'm not going to be knocked out completely so will i feel it? Am scared it's going to hurt!! Have read lots of your posts on here and it's a lovely thread, you're all so supportive of each other.   Thanks for all the advice you're giving me xxx


----------



## dingle123

*hereishoping* - from what I have heard, ec is more uncomfortable than painful - hopefully the BS can confirm! Really hope all goes well tomorrow - looking forward to hearing your news after collection! 

*Journey* - just noticed your new profile pic - LOVE IT! xx


----------



## hubba_bubba

hereishoping said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Thank you all who took the time to reply to me - you have made me feel so much better  I am drinking loads today but am now living in the loo. Plus the protein shakes are filling me up and so I'm not feeling hungry. I am getting a bit nervous now that ec is so close. I'm not going to be knocked out completely so will i feel it? Am scared it's going to hurt!! Have read lots of your posts on here and it's a lovely thread, you're all so supportive of each other.  Thanks for all the advice you're giving me xxx


Hi Hun,

I cant really remember EC I remember thinking at one point 'ouch' but that was it.. I was pretty out of it. It was only the following day that I felt a little sore. For me ET was more uncomfortable!

All the best to you xxx


----------



## Suke M

hereishoping said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Thank you all who took the time to reply to me - you have made me feel so much better  I am drinking loads today but am now living in the loo. Plus the protein shakes are filling me up and so I'm not feeling hungry. I am getting a bit nervous now that ec is so close. I'm not going to be knocked out completely so will i feel it? Am scared it's going to hurt!! Have read lots of your posts on here and it's a lovely thread, you're all so supportive of each other.  Thanks for all the advice you're giving me xxx


Hi I was sedated and have absolutely no recollection of it at all. I came round in pain and started crying, but by the time the bum bullet meds kicked in (after 10 mins), I was able to get up and walk around. I took about 3 lots of paracetamol that day and took it easy afterwards to heal as much as possible before ET. I had a 3 day transfer and wasn't taking any pain relief at that point. Should I get to labour I am sure the discomfort of EC will be nothing in comparison.


----------



## Journey99

*Hereishoping* I had GA and seriously the last thing I remember is them putting a blood pressure cuff on me and next thing I know I'm in recovery. I actually had a dream while I was out (no idea what it was about). I said the nurse did they not do EC and she said yes and i replied but I had a dream and you can't dream on GA she said yes you can. I then asked if I could sit up and she said no I needed to lay down on oxygen for a bit. I was full of beans. By the time I got up to my room I was starving so they brought me my breakfast. I left about 2 hours after EC. It was a breeze. I had very little pain. I put a hot water bottle on my tummy when I got home and chilled on the sofa. But I took the tube home.

*Laura* Thanks, I made it for our announcement. I couldn't just put one baby up lol


----------



## vickym1984

I was sedated for EC. I had the procedure a few weeks earlier also for cyst aspiration too, as had a pesky cyst that didnt want to shrink. 

The canula went in, and then I had vague recolection of things, but couldnt feel it iyswim. Then nearly as soon as they took the drip out I was back with it and was fully with it by the time I was wheeled back round.


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks all for replying to me.......none of you have said that it was awful so hopefully it will be ok. If I was being knocked out completely then I'd be less worried but cos I'm just being sedated I wondered whether I am going to be able to feel it. Looking forward to ec being over and praying for enough eggs to share xx


----------



## cocobella

Morning everyone,
Can't believe it but have got a BFP. Have been testing positive for a few days but didn't want to trust it until today in case it disappeared! Really pleased but trying to stop myself getting too excited as I know it is very early days. All sorts of worries but is amazing though


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Wooohoooooo 



cocobella said:


> Morning everyone,
> Can't believe it but have got a BFP. Have been testing positive for a few days but didn't want to trust it until today in case it disappeared! Really pleased but trying to stop myself getting too excited as I know it is very early days. All sorts of worries but is amazing though


----------



## Donna82

Congratulations cocobella  x x


----------



## dingle123

cocobella said:


> Morning everyone,
> Can't believe it but have got a BFP. Have been testing positive for a few days but didn't want to trust it until today in case it disappeared! Really pleased but trying to stop myself getting too excited as I know it is very early days. All sorts of worries but is amazing though


Woohoooooo!! So pleased for you!


----------



## vickym1984

cocoabella


----------



## cocobella

Thanks everyone


----------



## hubba_bubba

cocobella said:


> Morning everyone,
> Can't believe it but have got a BFP. Have been testing positive for a few days but didn't want to trust it until today in case it disappeared! Really pleased but trying to stop myself getting too excited as I know it is very early days. All sorts of worries but is amazing though


Wow wow wow WOW!!!!!! Congratulations Cocobella!!!!! Absolutely made up for you!!! Xxxx


----------



## MrsMiller

Great news Cocobella!!       
Bet you are over the moon


----------



## Suke M

*Coco *- Wonderful news honey, well done 

AFM - The faintest of lines appeared on the stick this morning. OTD is tomorrow, so hope that the blood test confirms it, but it's looking like a good result for me too ladies


----------



## dingle123

Wooohoooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Suke* that's fantastic! Wooo good news all round today


----------



## cocobella

Thanks too amy and mrs m. Am so pleased but sooo worried something will go wrong. I know that is a normal worry though and just have to try and relax! 
That is brilliant news Suke  you must be so excited to see a line after all that testing!
On the subject of blood tests....did everyone have one. The lister have not said to go for one but lots of people seem to have them. Should I ask my GP for one? Even though tests are positive do you need to have an actual HGC number?


----------



## Donna82

Cocobella......

I'm with herts/Essex and I never had a blood test.

I've now reached 6 weeks so fingers crossed everything will be fine next week on scan x


----------



## cocobella

Thanks Donna,
It must seem a very long wait to get to that scan. It seems ages away already! Not too long for you to wait now   x


----------



## Donna82

To be honest I think the last 2 weeks have been worse than 2ww for me.

I had on and off spotting till last week and as I actually knew it was a BFP I actually knew I had something to lose.

I feel so lazy lately, I've hardly done anything x


----------



## cocobella

I know exactly how you feel now! Great news the spotting has stopped. That must have been so scary! I seem to have been knackered all the time since I started on the sniffing. Have been very unsociable too! People are wondering what is going on and not saying anything yet for obvious reasons. Am not complaining though.x


----------



## hereishoping

Congrats to all those who've just had a BFP.........that's fantasctic. I bet you're so excited!!!  

I thought I'd let you all know how my ec went today. You were all right as usual in that it was nothing to worry about   It went well and I had 13 eggs, 7 for me and 6 for my recipient. I am feeling sore but it just feels like bad period pains and I'm used to those!!! I had a call from the embryologist to say that 3 of my 7 were mature, 3 immature and one in between. We need ICSI and so they're going to do that with the three mature eggs and the one in between. I was over the moon with 13, knowing we had enough to share but now we're down to 3 and a half I'm panicing that none will fertilise.  It's going to be a long night.        they will get jiggy tonight and we will have some good news tomorrow. xxx


----------



## dingle123

Woohoo! Fantastic news hereishoping! 13 eggs is a great result  

Hope tomorrow brings more good news xxx


----------



## Journey99

13 Eggs is all it takes.  I only had 3 mature and now I'm pregnant with twins so....
Here's to eggies get jiggy


----------



## MrsMiller

Congrats to SukeM too!!    

Cocobella - I was at Herts and Essex and they said blood test was optional (chargeable) but not necessary - I'm a worry wort so I had it then managed to wangle the second test out of my GP to get it for free. I just needed the reassurance that the levels were doubling properly but everyone is different. 

Hereishoping - try not to get down about your eggs....remember it only takes one. You may get 100% fertilisation rates too


----------



## hubba_bubba

hereishoping said:


> Congrats to all those who've just had a BFP.........that's fantasctic. I bet you're so excited!!!
> 
> I thought I'd let you all know how my ec went today. You were all right as usual in that it was nothing to worry about  It went well and I had 13 eggs, 7 for me and 6 for my recipient. I am feeling sore but it just feels like bad period pains and I'm used to those!!! I had a call from the embryologist to say that 3 of my 7 were mature, 3 immature and one in between. We need ICSI and so they're going to do that with the three mature eggs and the one in between. I was over the moon with 13, knowing we had enough to share but now we're down to 3 and a half I'm panicing that none will fertilise. It's going to be a long night.    they will get jiggy tonight and we will have some good news tomorrow. xxx


That's awesome hun well done! Keep Your feet up and get lots of rest xxx


----------



## cocobella

Thanks Mrs M I went down to create in Wimbledon as was too far to go to my clinic and they did one for me. Got the result and it's all good. Going to try and do the same as you and get one out of my GP when I go tomorrow. If not I might have to get a second one done myself as can't cope with the worry. Like you said can relax a tiny bit of you know the numbers are going up as they should.
Hereishoping glad your ec went well. Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all sorry for radio science on my side, have been soo sick this past few days but boy was it worth it!!!! Just a quick one from me as I'm waiting to board the boat!! 

Well it's official we have 1beautiful grade A blast on board and 5 blasts frozen from grades b/b-b/c the dr was so shocked how everyone of them made it so far... She kept calling them beautiful and then telling me I'm soo young before going back to describing how perfect they were lol

Hope ur all well?? Journey,Donna,Laura,everyday and all the new girls or anyone I've missed will catch up later xx

Oh and congrats to the bfps on board..praying I'll be up there soon xx


----------



## galprincess

Cocobella and Sukem congrats
As for EC had both mine wide awake and was fine xxx
Donna congrats gettng to 6 weeks
Ladies in 7 days i have 12 week scan


----------



## HJones0809

cocobella said:


> Morning everyone,
> Can't believe it but have got a BFP. Have been testing positive for a few days but didn't want to trust it until today in case it disappeared! Really pleased but trying to stop myself getting too excited as I know it is very early days. All sorts of worries but is amazing though


Amazing!!!! Congratulations hun!!x stop worrying and enjoy  x


----------



## HJones0809

Suke M said:


> *Coco *- Wonderful news honey, well done
> 
> AFM - The faintest of lines appeared on the stick this morning. OTD is tomorrow, so hope that the blood test confirms it, but it's looking like a good result for me too ladies


Amazing!!!! So happy for you!!xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Cocobella* OMG Did I miss your BFP?!?! How did that happen. Congrats!!! Unless I already said congrats and my baby brain is reaking havoc yet again lol But then double congrats haha


----------



## HJones0809

hereishoping said:


> Congrats to all those who've just had a BFP.........that's fantasctic. I bet you're so excited!!!
> 
> I thought I'd let you all know how my ec went today. You were all right as usual in that it was nothing to worry about  It went well and I had 13 eggs, 7 for me and 6 for my recipient. I am feeling sore but it just feels like bad period pains and I'm used to those!!! I had a call from the embryologist to say that 3 of my 7 were mature, 3 immature and one in between. We need ICSI and so they're going to do that with the three mature eggs and the one in between. I was over the moon with 13, knowing we had enough to share but now we're down to 3 and a half I'm panicing that none will fertilise. It's going to be a long night.    they will get jiggy tonight and we will have some good news tomorrow. xxx


Hey mrs less of the it's only 3  that's fantastic!! 13 is a brilliant result your recipient is going to be over the moon and you'll sleep fine tonight thanks to the drugs  Remember my little miracle was thanks to CRGW  xxx


----------



## HJones0809

I so love this thread!! I want a big meet up so I can give you all a huge hug!! Plenty of BFP now which is lovely to see  

Had my ante natal scan today I'm measuring 12wks 5 days so they have changed my due date to 10th March which is mothers day ... So so happy xxx


----------



## cocobella

Ha ha thanks journey  
Hjones am going to try not to worry so much now as it is getting silly and need to enjoy the moment!  
Wow galprincess can't believe you are nearly 12 weeks. So exciting!
x


----------



## HJones0809

Worrying will just drive you mad  the weeks will fly by believe me! Wait til the tiredness kicks in you'll sleep the first 12wks away  xx


----------



## cocobella

Thanks.   I know, feel like I am going mad already   time will definitely go fast when I go back to work.x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

ah how lovely!  thats my mums birthday too xx



HJones0809 said:


> I so love this thread!! I want a big meet up so I can give you all a huge hug!! Plenty of BFP now which is lovely to see
> 
> Had my ante natal scan today I'm measuring 12wks 5 days so they have changed my due date to 10th March which is mothers day ... So so happy xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck to all the ladies whos OTD is today


----------



## hereishoping

Ladies I had to come on and share the good news. After a sleepless night we had the fantastic news this morning that the three mature eggs all fertilised. We're over the moon   Thank you so much for all of you who suported me yesterday when I was fretting. I wouldn't get through this without you. 

Hannah - The dream is still alive for my CRGW miracle too   xxx


----------



## dingle123

HJones0809 said:


> I so love this thread!! I want a big meet up so I can give you all a huge hug!! Plenty of BFP now which is lovely to see
> 
> Had my ante natal scan today I'm measuring 12wks 5 days so they have changed my due date to 10th March which is mothers day ... So so happy xxx


I'd love a big meet up! We'd have to Skype Journey in tho' 

Can't believe you are 12wks 5 days - it seems to have gone so quickly!! 

*hereishoping* - brilliant news! So pleased for you!! 

*Tam* - a week away from 12 week scan - that also seems to have come around quickly!

*Shenagh* - posted to you on the lister thread but hooray for being PUPO! Xx

*Stacey*, *Tito*, *Mrs Miller* and everyone else - hope you're doing ok 

Have a fab weekend ladies!

Laura xx


----------



## sugarsweet

Hello lady's hope your all well good look for all the otd for me it is a bfn  xx


----------



## Donna82

Claire x x x


----------



## Suke M

Morning all

*Claire *I am so sorry for your result  

*Hereishoping *- I had only 3 fertilised embryos and two were put back in at 3 days. Don't give up hope yet xx

AFM - I've not yet had the 'official' result from my blood test, but after a forest of pee sticks this morning I am pleased to say that they all showed positive. My clinic have booked the scan on the basis that so many urine tests are unlikely to be wrong, but will call me later with the beta test results. I don't see the beta test being wrong as morning sickness has turned up today too. I have never been so pleased to feel so sick!


----------



## Donna82

Congratulations Suke m  x x x


----------



## cocobella

Sugarsweet, so sorry for your result. Xx


----------



## cocobella

Congratulations Suke, you must be so happy! Hope you get a nice high number from the blood test  x


----------



## dingle123

sugarsweet said:


> Hello lady's hope your all well good look for all the otd for me it is a bfn  xx


Oh no 

I can't imagine how you must be feeling.


----------



## Suke M

sugarsweet said:


> Hello lady's hope your all well good look for all the otd for me it is a bfn  xx


So sorry I missed your post. Really sorry


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Suke M* congrats! You must be made up x


----------



## Suke M

cocobella said:


> Congratulations Suke, you must be so happy! Hope you get a nice high number from the blood test  x


It's confirmed! HCG level of 210


----------



## Donna82

Is that normal level Hun or high? Could you be looking at twins?? X


----------



## Suke M

Donna82 said:


> Is that normal level Hun or high? Could you be looking at twins?? X


This morning I was told to expect a result around 50 and when the nurse called with the result she said it was "not just good news, but very good news". I've just done a quick spot of research and am finding a lot of levels between 20 and 70 for 11dp3dt so it looks likely that both Hamble and Little Ted have managed to burrow in. Can't wait to find out now. It is like having all the Christmas presents under the tree and not being able to touch them. Oh dear, another waiting game until the scan. How will you put up with me!?


----------



## Donna82

Fingers crossed they are both settling in nicely.....

The wait for the scan is horrible.... I got my BFP over 2weeks ago and not got scan till next Thursday x


----------



## Suke M

*Donna *- I Bet the days seem like they are dragging. I think we must go from one worry to another. So far my worries have been:
- Must not get pregnant/sh*t forgot my pill
- Why did it not happen first time/It's been 3 months why has it not happened
- I'm late I must be pregnant... nope, mother nature is playing cruel jokes with me
- It's still not happened, what is wrong with me
- Shall I drink over Christmas or not?
- Why are the doctors not concerned, it's been over a year/What is wrong with me and what do all these results mean
- Why does it take so long
- Why can't I get NHS funding/How am I ever gonna afford IVF
- What if I don't have enough eggs to be a sharer/What if no one wants my eggs
- OH NO.... it's needles not sniffing
- What if I don't respond/produce enough eggs/the eggs are not mature/they don't fertilise
- What if they die before transfer
- Damm, I just went over a bump in the car, that's it.... I've thrown them out. Oh no, I need to sneeze
- Nothing is happening, why do I not feel pregnant/Nothing is happening, do these tests actually work
- It is true, please tell me I am not making up that really, almost invisable, pink line/I'll need to test again just to make sure, need more wee
- Let's buy three different types of HPT and do it before the blood test
- Please let the bloods be good
- Now how many are there and will they stay
- Why is the scan date so far away

And that brings me up to today, LOL Sorry for the rather long ramblings, but if I can't ramble here, etc

 to you all xxxx


----------



## Donna82

Haha.... Some of that made me chuckle.

Your right though if you can't rant here where can you.

The days are going so slow, it seems like months not weeks.

I keep trying to stop myself getting excited until I've had scan to make sure everything is ok.

As for pregnancy symptoms I've never felt so happy to be feeling so crappy lol...

Have you joined the waiting for early scans thread? X


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* Yup I'd have to skype in...but I'll be in London next year and we could all have a baby meet up

*Sugarsweet*  So sorry, I'm devestated for you! xxx

*Suke M* I never bothered with the dread HCG beta test because I knew I would panic about numbers. Yours sounds great though! Funny enough I did 3 tests and they were all quite faint. I never got a really bright second line. I heard that HPTs are designed to pick up very low levels of HCG and if they are too high sometimes you can get a false negative. I never expected twins bc of my faint lines. I was just praying one was sticking in! Good luck and hopefully the next 3ww for the scan isn't to torturous! Stay away from DR GOOGLE he is one evil DR!!


----------



## HJones0809

hereishoping said:


> Ladies I had to come on and share the good news. After a sleepless night we had the fantastic news this morning that the three mature eggs all fertilised. We're over the moon  Thank you so much for all of you who suported me yesterday when I was fretting. I wouldn't get through this without you.
> 
> Hannah - The dream is still alive for my CRGW miracle too  xxx
> 
> It sure is hun!! So pleased for you  I only had 2 out of my 4 fertilize so you did better than me  when's ET? Hope your not to sore today xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

Sukem - Congrats on your bfp. I loved your little blog about all your worries...really made me laugh   I've been through all those stages and am currently at just because they fertilised will they survive to ET. It never stops does it!! 

Hannah - Yay i was so pleased with 3. When you had the call to say they had been fertilised did they tell you anything else? Was told they couldn't tell the quality until the day after but that they don't look at them on day 2 which is tomorrow and so won't know about quality until  Sunday. They asked how many I had thought of having put back and I said two. They are going to call Sun and if there's two better than the other et will be Sunday, if not they'll wait for 5 days and it'll be Tues. Is this normal? Anyone else who can answer this please help...Hannah had her treatment at CRGW too and so good to compare notes.

I'm guessing it's normal to worry!!! Ha ha, understatement of the century xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

I can't get over that I have to really push the needle into my belly (and it hurts doing it) I thought it was meant to be easy and pain free 

Or is my skin tough ? 

I now have 3 needle marks on my belly  

Never had any needle marks when I cycled last time when I had a pre filled pen one 

ANYONE ELSE HAD THIS WELL DOING STIMMS INJECTIONS ?


----------



## Journey99

*Everyday* You're not using the mixing needle are you?! haha. I have no idea what is going on bc my needles just went straight in without me having to push or force. And I didn't feel a single thing. After I removed it there was a sting for about 5 seconds. I only bruised once and that was totally my fault. I didn't grip the needle correctly and after it went in i somehow managed to let go and it flinged up and down numerous times meanwhile still stuck in my belly.


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> *Everyday* You're not using the mixing needle are you?! haha. I have no idea what is going on bc my needles just went straight in without me having to push or force. And I didn't feel a single thing. After I removed it there was a sting for about 5 seconds. I only bruised once and that was totally my fault. I didn't grip the needle correctly and after it went in i somehow managed to let go and it flinged up and down numerous times meanwhile still stuck in my belly.


Hahah no I am using the muti-dose so I don't mix daily and the needles are so small I really don't understand maybe it's coz I am doing them on my baby belly god knows 
Its not nice it's hurts


----------



## Journey99

And you are grabbing the fatty bit of your tummy (if you have fatty bits...I had plenty!).  I only made the comment about mixing needle because a couple of times I almost jabbed myself with them (and they are HUGE) and it was only when DH said to stop I realised what I was doing! Doh that would have hurt and defo left a mark!!


----------



## everydayisagift

Maybe everytime I inject I am hitting a stretch mark hence why it's hard to push in 

Will try a different area 2night


----------



## HJones0809

I found my one side hurt more than the other - try doing it my squeezing as much skin as possible and injecting to the left or right of belly button but not to close to it - don't inject at an angle and if all else fails but a bit of ice on the area to numb it first x


----------



## everydayisagift

Dumb question is day 1 day of EC  so if you was having a 3dt you would have it 2 days after EC


----------



## Donna82

No hun it's 3 days after....

They don't count EC as day 1.... That's the next day x


----------



## everydayisagift

Thanks donna


----------



## Donna82

No problem  x


----------



## shenagh1

Quick question did all the bfps have an implantation bleed?? Or feel anything?

Xx


----------



## Journey99

Shenagh at about 5dpt I noticed a tiny bit of blood once when I wiped and never again.  I didn't feel any different in my 2ww, lots of AF symptoms.


----------



## Donna82

Hi Shenagh....

I spotted a mix of brown and red blood for 2 weeks starting from 5dp5dt x


----------



## everydayisagift

Ladies is it ok to have sex during DRing & Stimms ?


----------



## dingle123

Morning all,

Scan tomorrow after a week of Synarel. Unsure what the outcome will be if the cyst is still there (albeit smaller) - will they stop me DR again?!

Hope everyone is well, 

Laura xxx


----------



## Donna82

Hiya everyday.....

Yes it is. 

Clinic will tell you when to stop, it's normally 3 days before EC you have to abstain x


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> Ladies is it ok to have sex during DRing & Stimms ?


everyday - what advice did your consultant give you in your first round of IVF? Realise advice changes from clinic to clinic.


----------



## Journey99

*Everyday * I presume so but I certainly wasn't in the mood. Also during stimms as you get so many scans I would have been embarrassed if she saw any soldiers floating around haha!


----------



## dingle123

*Journey* - you're up early!


----------



## galprincess

Ladies i did injections around belly button that is what my clinic suggest that way i worked my way around in clock form so never jabbed same area twice!!! 
As for sex yes its fine think it has to be protected although i wasnt in the mood!!!
AFM been poorly collapsed Friday and then nose bleed today was awful 
hope you all ok xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Feel better soon, Tam


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> everyday - what advice did your consultant give you in your first round of IVF? Realise advice changes from clinic to clinic.


I can't remember


Journey99 said:


> *Everyday * I presume so but I certainly wasn't in the mood. Also during stimms as you get so many scans I would have been embarrassed if she saw any soldiers floating around haha!


Haha about the soldiers no chance of seeing any of them on my scans but no what you mean

I will tell DF it's best don't to I think


----------



## shenagh1

Haha everyday.....sex R u mad wOman I wanted to hit my dh during Simms not hold him lol I was SUPER hormonal 

Tam-hope ur ok?? Is that bad for baby?? 

Journey- pic is gorgeous Btw and I was always adamant they would know at the scans too if we had it or not.

Thanks ladies for answering me I guess I don't know hat to think one minute I'm worried that I'm feeling nothing then Im roled up with cramps and shooting pins and thinking af will b here soon :[email protected] I promised myself I wouldnt do this 

X


----------



## galprincess

thanks ladies no it isnt bad for baby i just over did things a bit so calmed down a bit and done nothing all weekend!!!


----------



## hubba_bubba

dingle123 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Scan tomorrow after a week of Synarel. Unsure what the outcome will be if the cyst is still there (albeit smaller) - will they stop me DR again?!
> 
> Hope everyone is well,
> 
> Laura xxx


Hi Laura!! Good luck for tomorrow keeping everything crossed for you hun. Hope your ok xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* nope I was up late haha! Babysitting for my cousin who didn't get home until 2:30!


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok? I wanted to share my good news with you...I had two embryos put back today. Am so happy    Any advice any of you can give me for the 2ww...I'm guessing it's a long two weeks? The clinic have advised to limit physical activity for the first 2 - 4 days but after that carry on as normal but be sensible. Did you all rest for the full two weeks or not? Also i keep thinking that i should be laying down as sitting could mean they'll come back out. Also I'm worrying i'll lose them down the loo when i pee..........is this normal to be this crazy? xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Congratulations on being PUPO!! Don't worry you won't wee them out  I remember worrying that I didn't know which side to lie on as if it would matter! Lol x I know they've told you no sex but I read in so many places no orgasms as it causes a rush of blood to pelvis but was to worried to do anything anyway! 
Rest up and do what's right for you unfortunately no rules set in stone this week will fly next wek will send you crazy  what's your otd?xx 

As for sex during stimms nooo for me either as worried about the soldiers as well   managed to get by doing other things tho   haha!!x


----------



## dingle123

Rest and relax, I'd say! I am sure the other ladies can advise...

Congrats in being PUPO, hereishoping!


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> Scan tomorrow after a week of Synarel. Unsure what the outcome will be if the cyst is still there (albeit smaller) - will they stop me DR again?!
> 
> Hope everyone is well,
> 
> Laura xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Laura!! Good luck for tomorrow keeping everything crossed for you hun. Hope your ok xxx
Click to expand...

Thanks lovely! Angela has the whole day off so I don't have to go alone 

How are you feeling!

L xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Laura!  I'm constantly checking up on you on here (call it stalking! Haha!!) feels like you've been waiting forever!!xx


----------



## dingle123

HJones0809 said:


> As for sex during stimms nooo for me either as worried about the soldiers as well


Haha SO not a worry for me


----------



## dingle123

HJones0809 said:


> Good luck for your scan tomorrow Laura! I'm constantly checking up on you on here (call it stalking! Haha!!) feels like you've been waiting forever!!xx


It has been forever huh? I am preparing myself for bad news tomorrow ie the cyst is still there 

Xx


----------



## Donna82

Good luck Laura.... I'm sure it will be fine.

You have waited long enough, I hope that cyst has buggered off so you can start next stage of treatment x


----------



## HJones0809

Positive thinking! keeping everything crossed for you x 
Ps love your new profile picture xx


----------



## dingle123

HJones0809 said:


> Positive thinking! keeping everything crossed for you x
> Ps love your new profile picture xx


Thanks lovely


----------



## everydayisagift

Ladies who have already had treatment 

Did you find when on DRing drugs only you was so so tired  I was in bed most nights out for the count by 10pm (normal bedtime was 10.30/11pm) 

And on stimms I can sleep tossing and turning ??


----------



## shenagh1

Girls reading today's posts and now I'm in an awful panic....
Someone (Hanna I think) mentioned no orgasms well sorry for tmi and it's e,barrassing of me to say but last night I had a "BIG O" dream and now I'm fearing I have done harm as my little bud should b implanting around now!! I have also had cramps all day sometimes mild sometimes sharp and sudden... It was completely involuntary but sh*t I hope I haven't frigged up!!! 

Everyday my Simms messed me about big time I slept during the day and up all night and v sweaty some nights too... Oh I'm also on fbook x


----------



## everydayisagift

Wish I could sleep during the day


----------



## HJones0809

Big o dreams I had loads of them on 2ww and now! I didn't mean to scare you hun I'm so sorry!!xxx 
I had cramps it's the cyclogest plse don't go worrying xx


----------



## HJones0809

everydayisagift said:


> Ladies who have already had treatment
> 
> Did you find when on DRing drugs only you was so so tired  I was in bed most nights out for the count by 10pm (normal bedtime was 10.30/11pm)
> 
> And on stimms I can sleep tossing and turning ??


The whole drug thing messes with your sleep pattern  rest when you get in from work if you can xx


----------



## dingle123

Synarel makes me really sleepy. When the OD nurse asked me recently how I felt, I spat out "knackered"

So knackered, grouchy and tearful - to sum it up. The only consolation is that I know it's normal - every other woman DR feels the same. Xx


----------



## dingle123

HJones0809 said:


> Big o dreams I had loads of them on 2ww and now! I didn't mean to scare you hun I'm so sorry!!xxx
> I had cramps it's the cyclogest plse don't go worrying xx


You scaring people, Hannah?


----------



## cocobella

Hi everyone 
Dingle really hope your scan goes well tomorrow 
Galprincess glad to hear you are resting now.
Hereishoping great news about being PUPO. I felt exactly the same as you but did try and carry on as normal after transfer a that is what they told me to do. Probably spent more time sitting and sleeping than usual but sill went out and about shopping, meeting friends etc. nothing strenuous though. Was really tired so didn't feel like doing that much but was lucky enough to be off work so didn't have to. They definitely won't come out  
Everyday I was tired through the whe thing DR and stimming. Found it really hard to sleep DR but think it got a bit better stimming. Naps helped me catch up though.
Hope everyone else is doing ok. I am not looking forward to going back to school on Tuesday but at least it will keep me off google


----------



## HJones0809

dingle123 said:


> HJones0809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big o dreams I had loads of them on 2ww and now! I didn't mean to scare you hun I'm so sorry!!xxx
> I had cramps it's the cyclogest plse don't go worrying xx
> 
> 
> 
> You scaring people, Hannah?
Click to expand...

Oh Laura don't! I feel so guilty!! See Dr Google is BAD!


----------



## shenagh1

Lol Hannah it's ok I seen on here it happens loads of people I was really freaking out earlier it's not a thing that happens me (without dh) pmsl but hoping its a good thing xx


----------



## wheeley

Hi all 

Would you mind if I joined you? I am currently waiting to be referred to Complete Fertility in Southampton for an egg share consultation (about 6/8 week wait).

I have been stalking this thread for a few days and am currently up to page 94!!  I thought I would skip to the last page to say hello and then read a few pages each day to catch up!

A little about me: I am 27 and have been TTC for child number 1 for 2 1/2 years. I have had most of the tests available including a laparoscopy and everything came back fine (which of course is great but ever so frustrating!!!). The next step for us is IVF but unfortunately our PCT rules means that we will not get any funding until I am 30 hence why I am going down the egg sharing route - to help with the cost and to hopefully help another lady get her  too.

Looking forward to chatting with you all and getting our much wanted BFPs xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi wheeley!
Welcome to the best thread on FFs  I hope you get started soon and in the meantime join in with these lovely ladies  xxx 

Shenagh   it's a dream I don't ever want to wake up from haha!! Mind you my dreams now are crazy!! I'm sorry if I scared you tho xx when's your otd?xx


----------



## Suke M

Hi Wheely I too had treatment at Complete as a sharer and got a BFP on Friday.  The PCT rules are really unfair as I didn't qualify for funding as I was too old (at 34!!)

Good luck with your treatment honey xx


----------



## cocobella

Hi Wheeley
Welcome to the thread.  I hope you get going with your treatment soon.x


----------



## galprincess

Wheeley welcome hun hope it flies by xxxx
Laura hun everything crossed for you and im sure it will be fine
Shenagh hun i had weird O dreams 
as for tiredness had it from DR and still have it although cleaned whole house today


----------



## Suke M

galprincess said:


> as for tiredness had it from DR and still have it although cleaned whole house today


Already? Wow!


----------



## shenagh1

Tam thought u were told to take it easy!!!     lol
OTD is the 8th sept can't come quick enough the pee sticks r screaming at me already x

Everyday, Laura how did today go? Xx


----------



## dingle123

*Wheeley* - big welcome - lots of luck for your treatment 

Just a quickie from me - had scan, all fine and dandy - start stimming on Wednesday *small scream of excitement*

Any tips gratefully appreciated - although I've been posting and following on here for so long I really should be all over it by now!

Laura xxx


----------



## shenagh1

YEAAAAHHHHHH FINALLY xxx  

R u on Menopur? What dose r they starting u on? X


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Shenagh  

Menopur - low dose - 150. So excited!


----------



## shenagh1

I know it's crazy to think mine is over now everything went that quickly!! I started on 150 and at 2nd scan was upped to 225 mixed vials they are soo easy to do and I started injecting to my tummy when the follies weren't really responding I changed to my thigh (less fat) lol And they boomed xx


----------



## Suke M

That's good news Laura.  Really pleased for you.  It wont be long honey until your BFP


----------



## dingle123

Thanks lovely - I'm currently eyeing up the many boxes of pessaries...


----------



## cocobella

Yay   great news Dingle.


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh im rubbish at resting lol
Dingle huge loud YIPPEEEEEE so pleased for you and recipient your profile pic is so cute xxx


----------



## Donna82

Great news Laura..... Won't be long now  

Good luck with pessaries I'm hating every minute of them ( although it's worth it )


----------



## everydayisagift

Scan went ok lining is 6.9mm their are around 6 follies on right side around 6-8mm and on left 4 smaller ones 
I was due to have a scan Wed & Fri but as follies haven't grown that much might have next scan on fri and stay on 225 I might get a email to tell me this if this will be the case if not i have been booked in for next scan on wed if I don't hear from clinic then that's appointment stands it's done to result OD blood test and want DR says so hopefully will hear later today 

Bit peed off really that my body hasnt done as well as I thought and it looks like all rough dates fr scans/EC/ET will change which is a pain as staying in London until treatment is over


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Shenagh im rubbish at resting lol
> Dingle huge loud YIPPEEEEEE so pleased for you and recipient your profile pic is so cute xxx


Thanks Tam 

*Shenagh* - roll on the 8th - think you'll be able to hold out till then?

*Donna82* - when is your scan? This bit must be really dragging 

*Coco* - same for you - this must be the most frustrating part! Rest up lady!


----------



## shenagh1

Laura..... Nope... The PEE STICKS are SCREAMING at me lol I'm soooo tempted, still crampy and achy!!

Tam etc did you's have anything similar? X


----------



## dingle123

JFC.

Clinic just called. OD nurse 'forgot' about my receipient (poor receipient!) and therefore has to prepare her for et....so basically they have told me to continue DR and start injecting next Wed, not this Wed. It's not the end of the world but lord ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

...and as The Wife just pointed out: some very patient lady out there got some very good news today that she is finally starting her treatment - so that is something.


----------



## HJones0809

dingle123 said:


> *Wheeley* - big welcome - lots of luck for your treatment
> 
> Just a quickie from me - had scan, all fine and dandy - start stimming on Wednesday *small scream of excitement*
> 
> Any tips gratefully appreciated - although I've been posting and following on here for so long I really should be all over it by now!
> 
> Laura xxx


Yipppeeeee!!!! so happy for you chic a dee!!!!xxx


----------



## galprincess

Laura OMG lol only you!!!! im pleased for you both and your wifey sounds lovely 
Shenagh yes and i still have aches and cramps lol so normal hun although progesterone most likelyi started POAS at 6dp2dt


----------



## hubba_bubba

dingle123 said:


> JFC.
> 
> Clinic just called. OD nurse 'forgot' about my receipient (poor receipient!) and therefore has to prepare her for et....so basically they have told me to continue DR and start injecting next Wed, not this Wed. It's not the end of the world but lord ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh never Laura!!!!! Can't believe it but you're right it's not the end of the world. You both have such great patience and have the right attitude! Everything happens for a reason. Xxxx


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFC.
> 
> Clinic just called. OD nurse 'forgot' about my receipient (poor receipient!) and therefore has to prepare her for et....so basically they have told me to continue DR and start injecting next Wed, not this Wed. It's not the end of the world but lord ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh never Laura!!!!! Can't believe it but you're right it's not the end of the world. You both have such great patience and have the right attitude! Everything happens for a reason. Xxxx
Click to expand...

Everything happens for a reason is my mantra in life 

Xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all
How are all those on the 2ww coping? I guess as it nears OTD you go mad. Did anyone have any symptoms early on? I had a good EC, so good that I didn't take any pain killers after and went out shopping the day after. ET was yesterday and that was good for me too but today my stomach feels quite sore and am having cramps. Is this normal? xx


----------



## hubba_bubba

hereishoping said:


> Hi all
> How are all those on the 2ww coping? I guess as it nears OTD you go mad. Did anyone have any symptoms early on? I had a good EC, so good that I didn't take any pain killers after and went out shopping the day after. ET was yesterday and that was good for me too but today my stomach feels quite sore and am having cramps. Is this normal? xx


Hi Hun, cramps is so very normal. A lot of it has to do with the progrsterone and your ovaries settling back down.. Just take it easy and don't do too much.. So happy for you being PUPO.

Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks Hubba Bubba, this site keeps you sane. I just needed to know this was normal before the crazy worrying started. Thank you xxx


----------



## hereishoping

HubbaBubba - just saw your BFP in your signature. Congratulations.......you must be over the moon    xx


----------



## wheeley

Thanks all!

Lovely to see some BFPs  Hope it will be me soon!

*Suke:* Nice to hear someone else has used Complete. Would you mind if I asked about your experience with them? Did you have to wait long to be matched? I haven't had a AMH test done yet so a bit nervous about that....!

xxx


----------



## dingle123

*hereishoping* - I have no experience re: being on the 2ww...but try not to fret. Your embie(s) is probably busy burrowing down and getting nice and snugg. It's rubbish that pregnancy symptoms are somewhat similar to AF symptoms!


----------



## cocobella

Laura, you must be drawing on all your reserves of patience right now! Like you say though got to think that everything happens for a reason. I really thought it was never going to happen when I had that long delay DR but it did in the end! Won't be long for you and the recipient now.
I haven't actually booked a scan yet. Will do it this week though. Felt like I wanted to wait a few days as it felt so early last week!
Hereishoping, try not to worry (easier said than done I know) I had all sorts of twinges etc after transfer. The progesterone caused all sorts of strange goings on too!


----------



## everydayisagift

Day 6 of stimms and a increased dose to 300 

And 2nights injection really hurt


----------



## hubba_bubba

hereishoping said:


> HubbaBubba - just saw your BFP in your signature. Congratulations.......you must be over the moon   xx


Hi hun! Oh yeah completely over the moon best feeling ever! I had convinced myself that it hadn't worked! Still doesn't feel real yet looking forward to the scan in a couple of weeks. How are you? X


----------



## dingle123

Morning all!

Hope everyone is ok - I have zilch to report 

*Stacey* - miss you!

*Tito* - hope to see you back here very soon. 

*hereishoping* - exciting that you are PUPO - hopefully the pregnant ladies here can keep you sane 

*Coco* - yeah, for a first cycle this is really dragging on! However I know it's not personal and I know some people really get put through the ringer (ie YOU!) - looking forward to hearing the news of your scan xx

*Journey*, *Hannah*, *Tam*, *Suke* and all the other pregnant ladies - hope you're all resting up and enjoying the moment xx

*HB* - I owe you an email....still a bit scarred by the content  

*everyday*- roll on ec! Are you drinking the whey to go stuff?

*Shenagh* - another sleep closer!  

To anyone I've missed:


----------



## staceyemma

Dingle Im still thinking of u and checking in on u! xx  
Im having a bit of a break from Treatment at the mo   xxx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

hello ladies

please tell me when you had your EC done, which day of cycle?


----------



## hubba_bubba

dingle123 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok - I have zilch to report
> 
> *Stacey* - miss you!
> 
> *Tito* - hope to see you back here very soon.
> 
> *hereishoping* - exciting that you are PUPO - hopefully the pregnant ladies here can keep you sane
> 
> *Coco* - yeah, for a first cycle this is really dragging on! However I know it's not personal and I know some people really get put through the ringer (ie YOU!) - looking forward to hearing the news of your scan xx
> 
> *Journey*, *Hannah*, *Tam*, *Suke* and all the other pregnant ladies - hope you're all resting up and enjoying the moment xx
> 
> *HB* - I owe you an email....still a bit scarred by the content
> 
> *everyday*- roll on ec! Are you drinking the whey to go stuff?
> 
> *Shenagh* - another sleep closer!
> 
> To anyone I've missed:


Oh dear..... I am sorry lol haha! How are you today?

Okay ladies, I asked my clinic if my recipient got a BFP too and they said they are not allowed to tell you anymore?? Does anyone know if this is right? I have been told to contact the HFEA. Can anyone shed any light on this for me? X


----------



## Suke M

wheeley said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Lovely to see some BFPs  Hope it will be me soon!
> 
> *Suke:* Nice to hear someone else has used Complete. Would you mind if I asked about your experience with them? Did you have to wait long to be matched? I haven't had a AMH test done yet so a bit nervous about that....!
> 
> xxx


Hi

I have found that they can be a bit useless regarding information. I wasn't told that I had a match until two days before my 3 month HIV follow-up test as they were chasing me for the result as they wanted me to start that month. I'd been calling and leaving messages every two weeks asking for an update and never got a reply so it was a bit of a shock to suddenly be told it is all go. Especially as a match was found within 3 weeks of my AMH. I also didn't have a drug demo so learnt how to inject myself from YouTube, LOL However, I have always been OK with that side of things as their results were above the national average and that was what I was more concerned with. Forgo bedside manner for success!

I am now pregnant after my first cycle so can not fault them. Some nurses are nicer than others, but all are good at their jobs. Good luck, I am sure you will be fine xx


----------



## Donna82

Hubba bubba.......

I asked my clinic and was told recipient got a BFP only 2 weeks ago....

I'm pretty sure the laws on it won't have changed in such a short space of time x


----------



## hubba_bubba

Donna82 said:


> Hubba bubba.......
> 
> I asked my clinic and was told recipient got a BFP only 2 weeks ago....
> 
> I'm pretty sure the laws on it won't have changed in such a short space of time x


Thanks for that Donna, I will ask when I go for my scan. I thought it was odd, as I thought we were allowed to find out. and it seems like such a pain contacting the HFEA.

Maybe it is the clinics policy? I will ask and find out. I do want to know how she got on, I really hoped it worked for her too.

Hope you are feeling ok. I am only 4 weeks and 5 days and feeling a little strange.. If I dont eat every 2 hours I feel ever so dizzy. And I keep getting headaches but dare not take any pain relief. Is it normal to feel like this so early or is it all in my head?? Lol

xxxxxx


----------



## Donna82

I'd says it's normal.... You have s mix of pregnancy symptoms on progesterone being pumped into you too. 

I just feel constantly sick at the minute although I haven't actually been sick, I've gone of loads of foods and also tea and coffee.

I'm now 6 weeks 5 days and as much as I like the symptoms as they are a good sign things are going well I can't wait to stop feeling sick x


----------



## Journey99

*Hubbabubba* I felt nauseous the right from the beginning. But it usually passed once I ate. But at 5 weeks I got extremely ill. Hopefully for your its just a bit for now. I also had some lightheaded dizzy spells but your body is currently doubling your blood supply (it will account for 3-4 pounds of pregnancy weight gain) so it's totally normal.

I actually plucked up the courage and emailed my clinic today to find out if my recipient got her BFP. I'm really nervous and I don't know why. I really hope it worked for her.


----------



## shenagh1

Cramps gone, back killing me, head thumping and all I want is 2 brufen and my hot water bottle :-( all seem like af signs to me x


----------



## Journey99

*Shenagh* It was all AF symptoms for me through my whole 2ww wait. It's hard but try not to give up hope.


----------



## hubba_bubba

Journey99 said:


> *Hubbabubba* I felt nauseous the right from the beginning. But it usually passed once I ate. But at 5 weeks I got extremely ill. Hopefully for your its just a bit for now. I also had some lightheaded dizzy spells but your body is currently doubling your blood supply (it will account for 3-4 pounds of pregnancy weight gain) so it's totally normal.
> 
> I actually plucked up the courage and emailed my clinic today to find out if my recipient got her BFP. I'm really nervous and I don't know why. I really hope it worked for her.


Thanks for this Journey, I really didnt know that your body doubles its blood supply.. I really ought to invest in a 'What to Expect when your expecting' book..

I feel ok other than the dizziness and if I have something small to eat every two hours I am fine. 
Oh and I love to have nanna naps.. lol

Just seen in your signature that you are expecting twins! Congratulations to you!!That is so so excting! Do you think the symptoms in a twin pregnancy are perhaps worse than a singleton? How are you feeling now?

Good on you for getting the courage to ask about your recipient. I hope she got a BFP too, Id love to find out about mine too.

*Shenagh* I had the feeling that AF was on the way too. A lot of it is the progesterone and your uterus expanding as well. Please dont fret hun, just take things easy and try and keep occupied with other things. What day are you on now? I started getting really bad cramps from 8dp5dt. I have spoken to lots of other lovely ladies who said it is perfectly normal. Keep your chin up and relax.. xxxxx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> *everyday*- roll on ec! Are you drinking the whey to go stuff?


What stuff is that Hun ?


----------



## wheeley

Suke M said:


> wheeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Lovely to see some BFPs  Hope it will be me soon!
> 
> *Suke:* Nice to hear someone else has used Complete. Would you mind if I asked about your experience with them? Did you have to wait long to be matched? I haven't had a AMH test done yet so a bit nervous about that....!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have found that they can be a bit useless regarding information. I wasn't told that I had a match until two days before my 3 month HIV follow-up test as they were chasing me for the result as they wanted me to start that month. I'd been calling and leaving messages every two weeks asking for an update and never got a reply so it was a bit of a shock to suddenly be told it is all go. Especially as a match was found within 3 weeks of my AMH. I also didn't have a drug demo so learnt how to inject myself from YouTube, LOL However, I have always been OK with that side of things as their results were above the national average and that was what I was more concerned with. Forgo bedside manner for success!
> 
> I am now pregnant after my first cycle so can not fault them. Some nurses are nicer than others, but all are good at their jobs. Good luck, I am sure you will be fine xx
Click to expand...

Well first of all CONGRATULATIONS on you BFP. Fingers crossed they help me get mine too  xx

When I first contacted them I was a little concerned as they said I had to get a referral from my GP. My first thought was WHY If I was going private!! Anyway, I realised that they were trying to save me having to pay the initial consultation fee (nhs referral) but to be honest I was all for paying it.... at first! I decided to get the referral in the end. Means I have to wait 6-8 weeks rather than 2 weeks but if we have to do this more than once, the fee we have saved will go towards the next.

Thanks for sharing your experience with me. I'm not sure I could do the injections without being shown  hopefully they will be more organised in a couple of months when it's my turn. Congratulations again on you BFP. Hope the next 8 months fly by for you xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

2nd stimms scan went well today lining is 9.5mm and follies are growing some around 12-14mm with rest 10-8mm 12 now in total I am to stay on same dose 300 and I am due back for another scan on fri


----------



## galprincess

Everyay thats fab news hun probably have EC Monday


----------



## Journey99

So I plucked up the courage and asked about my recipient and pleased to say she got her BFP too!  Wow 3 babies from one crop.  Pretty good in my books.  I wasn't sure how I would feel knowing regardless of the outcome but I'm so pleased now that I actually was able to help someone.  It's crazy to think we probably have the same EDD (singleton).


----------



## vickym1984

Quick question ladies, for anyone else who has had a similar situation, or knows someone who has

(Yes I am thinking a bit far ahead since we arent doing tx till begining of next year)

Last time waiting for a/f to start wasnt too bad because I had been on clomid about 6 months before and it kicked started my cycles, where as atm my cycles are a/d every 10-12 weeks, so would I still have to wait, or would they give me something like the pill or provera to kick start a bleed?


----------



## everydayisagift

galprincess said:


> Everyay thats fab news hun probably have EC Monday


Thanks hun Been told more likely to have another scan on mon with EC on wed


----------



## everydayisagift

vickym1984 said:


> Quick question ladies, for anyone else who has had a similar situation, or knows someone who has
> 
> (Yes I am thinking a bit far ahead since we arent doing tx till begining of next year)
> 
> Last time waiting for a/f to start wasnt too bad because I had been on clomid about 6 months before and it kicked started my cycles, where as atm my cycles are a/d every 10-12 weeks, so would I still have to wait, or would they give me something like the pill or provera to kick start a bleed?


I was put on the pill which made me have a bleed after stopping it


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> So I plucked up the courage and asked about my recipient and pleased to say she got her BFP too! Wow 3 babies from one crop. Pretty good in my books. I wasn't sure how I would feel knowing regardless of the outcome but I'm so pleased now that I actually was able to help someone. It's crazy to think we probably have the same EDD (singleton).


Thats great news and every egg sharer dream for both to get BFP


----------



## everydayisagift

Do you know how much weight you put on during treatment ?? 

I put on 12lb last time


----------



## Journey99

I put on 10lbs!


----------



## galprincess

Journey that is fab news congrats to you both
Everyday hun good luck your doing great
Vicky i think they will give you meds or ask you to call in on day 1 and then start


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies!

I daren't weigh myself. I know I've put on weight since quitting my job....I keep waiting for one of the nurses at the clinic to question my BMI eek! Do people tend to gain the weight when DR or stimming?

6 more sleeps till I start jabbin'...off for a full head of highlights this afternoon....very much hoping this is my last trip for a good few months!  

Xxx


----------



## Suke M

Hi

Re the weight issue, I put on 4.8kg (about 10.5lbs) while stimming.  I lost all but one kilo between EC and ET and now I have put on another 2 kilos since my BFP which I am blaming on extra blood rather than the extra food I am scoffing atm, LOL xx


----------



## hubba_bubba

dingle123 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I daren't weigh myself. I know I've put on weight since quitting my job....I keep waiting for one of the nurses at the clinic to question my BMI eek! Do people tend to gain the weight when DR or stimming?
> 
> 6 more sleeps till I start jabbin'...off for a full head of highlights this afternoon....very much hoping this is my last trip for a good few months!
> 
> Xxx
> [/quote
> 
> Hi Laura! Wow only 6 sleeps that is awesome!!
> 
> I personally hardly gained any weight at all- maybe 2-3 pound and I think this was down to the stimms and my belly bloating but I still fit into skinny jeans (not for long though
> Lol)
> 
> Hope you are well and enjoy getting your hair done! ;-)
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


----------



## galprincess

Ladies i must be lucky im 11weeks and 1 day and ive gained 7lbs ive not been sick at all thats since start of treatment


----------



## Journey99

I've only gained 2lbs since my BFP and I'm 14 weeks with twins.  But know its down to being sick. Im scared how much weight I'll gain when I can eat normally again lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

All this talk about weight scares me lol. Ive lost 4 stone in a year to get married (3 of that I managed to loose in 5 months then I hit the wall) I really don't wanna put it all back on  x


----------



## Journey99

Amy most of it is bloating and water retention. Just don't use treatment as an excuse to binge and do nothing like me lol


----------



## everydayisagift

The 12lb I put on was during stimms and the wks leading up to my booking in appointment with the mw 
I was 12st before treatment was 12.12 at 6 wks preggers and 2 wks after having my LO I was 12.12 

So ladies don't be scared that you will not be the weight you were before


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> Hi Laura! Wow only 6 sleeps that is awesome!!
> 
> I personally hardly gained any weight at all- maybe 2-3 pound and I think this was down to the stimms and my belly bloating but I still fit into skinny jeans (not for long though
> Lol)
> 
> Hope you are well and enjoy getting your hair done! ;-)
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


Hehe, thanks - I was 3 hours! I think the hairdresser thought I was quite rude as I didn't want to chit chat. But the Synarel is knackering me out so I felt rather snoozy through the whole experience 

How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> All this talk about weight scares me lol. Ive lost 4 stone in a year to get married (3 of that I managed to loose in 5 months then I hit the wall) I really don't wanna put it all back on  x


Well done on the weight loss Amy! 4 stone is a fantastic achievement xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi girlies

Quick question as I'm worrying....did it hurt any of you if you sneezed during 2ww? It really hurt me when i sneezed earlier and now I'm panicing i may have dislodged my implanting embabies xx


----------



## dingle123

I'm no expert...but I really don't think you can dislodge them with a sneeze


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thanks went from size 18 to size 12! i am quite tall though about 5foot 8. i dont wanna be like that again 



dingle123 said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk about weight scares me lol. Ive lost 4 stone in a year to get married (3 of that I managed to loose in 5 months then I hit the wall) I really don't wanna put it all back on  x
> 
> 
> 
> Well done on the weight loss Amy! 4 stone is a fantastic achievement xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks Dingle. I just felt that I needed some reassurance   How are things going with you? xx


----------



## galprincess

hereishoping sweetie i had sharp pain in pelvic area when sneezing you cant damage embies it may feel sore because of treatment but dont panic all ok x
Amy wow honey thats amazing but to be honest pregnancy isnt fat and my weight gain was all protein lol 
Dingle as a hairdresser its ok if you dont wanna chat we get paid to do clients hair its up to them and its their experience we really dont mind so im sure you came across just fine i always suss out whether clients want a chat or not
AFM scan was awesome saw bubba wriggle and nuchal fold scan was 1.6mm so low risk of downs and it was amazing i cant stop staring at my miracle pics


----------



## Journey99

*Hereishoping* It hurts everytime I sneeze! Trust me they are tucked up in their tight. Immediately after transfer they told me I could get up and pee. I thought I had to lay there for 20 mins and she laughed and said they aren't going to fall out!


----------



## hereishoping

Galprincess and Journey - you are both angels   

Did you both worry this much during your 2ww? I feel as though I'm going mad!! Thanks both so much for putting my mind at rest. Just hearing that you had the same and that you both went on to get BFP's makes me feel so much better   How are you both feeling? Does it feel real for you yet? xx


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> hereishoping sweetie i had sharp pain in pelvic area when sneezing you cant damage embies it may feel sore because of treatment but dont panic all ok x
> Amy wow honey thats amazing but to be honest pregnancy isnt fat and my weight gain was all protein lol
> Dingle as a hairdresser its ok if you dont wanna chat we get paid to do clients hair its up to them and its their experience we really dont mind so im sure you came across just fine i always suss out whether clients want a chat or not
> AFM scan was awesome saw bubba wriggle and nuchal fold scan was 1.6mm so low risk of downs and it was amazing i cant stop staring at my miracle pics


Tam, wow, I can totally imagine how in awe you must be of your scan pics


----------



## galprincess

hereishoping yes im a natural worrier but 2nd week i totally forgot and carried on as normal then regretted it its the drugs the fact you want to protect babies and it takes so much to get to 2ww you feel you will never get there then when you do its all panic stations and yup i was scared id pee them out too!!!!you are not alone then you worry am i arent i then you worry about scans etc


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

ahhh i just wanna start the treatment now. i came on period today so hopefully next period is when ill start the pill.

do you always have to start by taking the pill? x


----------



## HJones0809

The only time sneezing is a problem hun is when you've put a cyclogest in the front door and it shoots out!!   we all had our little worries on 2WW mine was "I don't know how I am suppose to sleep .. on my left side ... On my right side... On my back arrr!" I'm sure your embies are snuggling in  
Tam so happy to hear your scan went well  my 20wk (gulp) scan is on 17th October I can't believe how quick the weeks are passing
Laura wake up! Haha!! The tiredness hit you do quickly doesn't it! listen to your body and take it easy xx
Journey hope your ok chic x 
Hope your all well!xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Day 16 of treatment (day 9 of stimms) Feeling very uncomfortable 2day and feel the pressure more so when picking up my LO also going a loo more so take it that's down to pressure as well


----------



## shenagh1

quick question... poas today again... I need hit lol... any who tested abduction bfn  so went down stairs made breakfast and went back about an hour later abduction there was a very very faint 2nd line don't know if it stands though. peed again tonight and will check shortly giving it about 30min to see... is it a false positive ??


----------



## donnaw

Everydayisagift me too can't fit my jeans on either  

Good luck for ur scan tomorrow, I'm so nervous my follies haven't grown but surely they must have if I'm so bloated? Hey with 40 follies there best be some good eggs  

Love to everyone xx


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh could beb an evap line but i didnt get a positive until 11dpo (9dp2dt) and even then not on cheapies only on 1st response and was very faint


----------



## vickym1984

Shenagh. Could be an evap. No way of quite telling after leaving it that long unfortunately.

I didnt get a BFP till 13 days post EC (11 days post 2 day transfer) with Hannah, and I know ppl on my clinic thread who didnt get a BFP till OTD which was like 16 days post collection


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> quick question... poas today again... I need hit lol... any who tested abduction bfn so went down stairs made breakfast and went back about an hour later abduction there was a very very faint 2nd line don't know if it stands though. peed again tonight and will check shortly giving it about 30min to see... is it a false positive ??


Have you done a test this morning ?


----------



## everydayisagift

Did anyone get a bad belly during stimms ? Or is it nerves with me 
I have had a bad belly since last night


----------



## dingle123

*Shenagh* - naughty! 

Have you tested again today? What is abduction?

*Tam* - you're a hairdresser?! You have now been elevated to Goddess status in my book!  Shame you're not still in Ruislip!

*Donna* - have only just seen....40 follies! Wow! Loads of good luck for ec 

*Hannah* - zzzz I may have a sneaky Starbucks today to wake me up! How are you feeling?

 to everyone else xxx


----------



## galprincess

Donna omg you are amazing 40!!!!! you take it easy lady are you at risk of OHSS?
Dingle lol i was self employed for a while but missed the buzz and *****ing of a salon


----------



## shenagh1

Lol Laura it was and... My stupid phones predictive text spelt that WHY I would ever use that word heaven knows lol

Donna 40!!! Wow how r u not dying right now lol

Everyday I threw up a day or two before EC for about a day but it was pure nerves Hun xx 

Gal- you would b ashamed to see my hair right now lol x

Well today for me is 8dp5dt and lister told me to test tomorrow :-/ 

Soooo I tested today and......... BFP :-D well pregnant 1-2 actually lol on the digi clear blue now I need to stay calm and get bloods done on Monday fx it's real!! 

Xx


----------



## everydayisagift

3rd scan - well the follies are growing but so slow  I have 9 that are a good size at the min i am back for a scan on mon and if follies haven't grown enough EC will be delayed by a few days 
Losing hope already that my body is not working as well as it should be why are my follies growing so slow


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Well today for me is 8dp5dt and lister told me to test tomorrow :-/
> I tested today and......... BFP :-D well pregnant 1-2 actually lol on the digi clear blue now I need to stay calm and get bloods done on Monday fx it's real!!
> Xx


Great news hun so happy for you


----------



## shenagh1

Thanks everyday!! :-D I'm very scared that it's not real or that it won't stay with us, but fx I'm over exaggerating lol... However my boons have gotten smaller :-/ xx


----------



## dingle123

Woohooo! Really hope The Lister luck doesn't run out luck by the time it gets to me - they have produced some fab results recently!


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh nope i should be ashamed im a hairdresser and mine is truly awful!!!! abducted and boons? lol your funny 
Everyday honey mine were slower than i would have liked i feel your frustration but getting worked up isnt good for you get lots of heat on tummy have a relaxing hot bath and get scoffing protein and chugging water thats all you can do its so frustrating but your body isnt broken you will get there x


----------



## dingle123

everyday - hang in there - are you eating lots of protein?


----------



## shenagh1

Pmsl boons?. I meant boobs lol 

Everyday don't worry Hun they will pick up Hun just thing the quality will be much better as they haven't been forced or rushed xx


----------



## dingle123

Shenagh - so the lister told you to test on day 9? I never really understand this part!


----------



## shenagh1

Laura- yea day 9 past 5 day transfer so your actually 14dpo the normal testing day for iui etc?? Is still early days and the hcg must be low if I'm only 1-2 but hoping it rises quickly xx


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats Shenagh, try and ignore the weeks bit on the cb digi, they arent very accurate. Congrats on the BFP though, thats fab


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh hun i agree weeks on digi arent exactly spot on but its nice to see in writing i didnt dare do a digi until a normal line test came up BFP first


----------



## Suke M

*Shenagh *- Congratulations


----------



## HJones0809

shenagh1 said:


> Lol Laura it was and... My stupid phones predictive text spelt that WHY I would ever use that word heaven knows lol
> 
> Donna 40!!! Wow how r u not dying right now lol
> 
> Everyday I threw up a day or two before EC for about a day but it was pure nerves Hun xx
> 
> Gal- you would b ashamed to see my hair right now lol x
> 
> Well today for me is 8dp5dt and lister told me to test tomorrow :-/
> 
> Soooo I tested today and......... BFP :-D well pregnant 1-2 actually lol on the digi clear blue now I need to stay calm and get bloods done on Monday fx it's real!!
> 
> Xx


Congratulations!!! so happy for you  xx


----------



## hubba_bubba

Hi everyone

Congrats Shenagh that's amazing happy for you!

Everyday don't lost hope just keep that tummy warm and eat loads of protein and drink lots of milk!!

Laura- only 5 sleeps to go!!! Counting down for ya!!

Suke- how are you doing? How are you finding this waiting? I'm so impatient can't wait to see the heartbeat/s!!

To everyone else I've missed lots of ❤❤❤


----------



## everydayisagift

Well just had phone call from clinic my dose is being upped from 300 to 375 !!! 
Been told my hormone levels are low !!! 

OD nurse is hoping this will get them going !!! 

Really losing hope


----------



## Journey99

*Shenagh* Congrats! That's fab news.

*Everyday* I replied on the other thread.


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh honey im so happy for you xxx


----------



## dingle123

*HB* - 4 sleeps 

A is now starting to fret about making the solution up!

Hope you're feeling ok?


----------



## hubba_bubba

dingle123 said:


> *HB* - 4 sleeps
> 
> A is now starting to fret about making the solution up!
> 
> Hope you're feeling ok?


Morning!!

Wow 4 sleeps its coming around quick! Can't believe it! ;-)
Don't worry we were scared to but L found it really easy!

I'm feeling ok - my sense of smell is amazing and I don't like it lol. I can smell things that no one else can and I feel like im going mad! I'm very tired these 12 hour shifts are killing me!

X


----------



## galprincess

HB yes sense of smell awful here too my son is potty training so defo wished i had no sense of smell babe
Dingle wow thats flying by everything crossed for you


----------



## hubba_bubba

galprincess said:


> HB yes sense of smell awful here too my son is potty training so defo wished i had no sense of smell babe
> Dingle wow thats flying by everything crossed for you


Phew! It is driving me insane! How long does it last? It's only early days for me (5 weeks 2 days) and it just started today... Xx

How far gone are you? What have your symptoms been like? X


----------



## galprincess

HB 12 weeks tomorrow feel nauseous tired and its worst when hot or tired and addicted to sweet things


----------



## Journey99

HB I'm 14 weeks and my sense of smell is still super human! But pleased to say my nausea and sickness are starting to subside. It defo gets worse before better!

Laura eek 4 days! Ugh I hated the mixing. DH would sit and back seat mix so one day I told him to do it and he lost just as much as me haha Needless to say he didn't say boo after that.  Just remember to change the mixing needle lol Twice I almost jabbed myself with it lol

AFM heart the bubbas heartbeats yesterday, pretty cool.


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> *HB* - 4 sleeps
> 
> A is now starting to fret about making the solution up!
> 
> Hope you're feeling ok?


What one did you go with daily mixing ? Or multi-dose ?


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *HB* - 4 sleeps
> 
> A is now starting to fret about making the solution up!
> 
> Hope you're feeling ok?
> 
> 
> 
> What one did you go with daily mixing ? Or multi-dose ?
Click to expand...

Multi....hoping that will be easier.....you?


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *HB* - 4 sleeps
> 
> A is now starting to fret about making the solution up!
> 
> Hope you're feeling ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> Wow 4 sleeps its coming around quick! Can't believe it! ;-)
> Don't worry we were scared to but L found it really easy!
> 
> I'm feeling ok - my sense of smell is amazing and I don't like it lol. I can smell things that no one else can and I feel like im going mad! I'm very tired these 12 hour shifts are killing me!
> 
> X
Click to expand...

12 hour shifts!! Poor you


----------



## dingle123

*J* - aww listening to the heartbeats must have been amazing! I can't believe you're 14 weeks already!

*Tam* - urgh, poor you. Doesn't sound nice at all


----------



## everydayisagift

Dingle- Same so much easier


----------



## hubba_bubba

Hi Ladies

Sorry for late reply 

*Galprincess* I guess I should be getting excited about all this sickness and pregnancy symptoms, I really am lucky to be feeling them I guess but I still dont like it lol. And its only early days! Hope things get better for you soon it must be hard sometimes if your not feeling well to look after you and your little one!

*Journey* I am glad to hear things are getting better for you now. Must of been so amazing to hear the heart beats how lovely did you cry? I know I will lol!

*Dingle* Yeah I work 12 hour shifts (boo hoo) but its not too bad I work 3 on 3 off, I think Id rather work these shifts than 9-5 now.. Its a good job with great perks so I cant really complain. How are you feeling you must be so excited. Are you sneaking in any last glasses of wine

Lots of love to everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## Journey99

*Hubbabubba* I didn't cry. It was really faint and she was having troubles getting a rating. I did cry on the way home as it hit me lol


----------



## hubba_bubba

Journey99 said:


> *Hubbabubba* I didn't cry. It was really faint and she was having troubles getting a rating. I did cry on the way home as it hit me lol


Aww bless ya.. Thats beautiful.  How exciting for you, remind me how far you are now?

I am hanging for my 7 week scan its taking forever! Got to wait another 15 more days!! xx


----------



## galprincess

HB both my boys look after me xxxx
Journey the wooshing train sound how i love that sound i wont hear it until 16 week midwife app


----------



## Journey99

I'm 14 weeks. So only another 4 weeks till my next scan. I have a few dr appts before then so maybe get to hear them again. I think the weepy stage has set in as I welled up looking at baby books the other day and today I nearly cried looking at crib bedding lol


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> *Dingle* Yeah I work 12 hour shifts (boo hoo) but its not too bad I work 3 on 3 off, I think Id rather work these shifts than 9-5 now.. Its a good job with great perks so I cant really complain. How are you feeling you must be so excited. Are you sneaking in any last glasses of wine
> 
> Lots of love to everyone xxxxxxxx


Morning! I had a sneaky glass of white wine with A last night...but in all honesty it just seems to aid the tiredness - I was asleep by 21:30!!!

How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## galprincess

Journey im same hun
Dingle i was asleep at 8pm lol


----------



## dingle123

Haha Tam - you have a legitimate excuse


----------



## hubba_bubba

dingle123 said:


> hubba_bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dingle* Yeah I work 12 hour shifts (boo hoo) but its not too bad I work 3 on 3 off, I think Id rather work these shifts than 9-5 now.. Its a good job with great perks so I cant really complain. How are you feeling you must be so excited. Are you sneaking in any last glasses of wine
> 
> Lots of love to everyone xxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! I had a sneaky glass of white wine with A last night...but in all honesty it just seems to aid the tiredness - I was asleep by 21:30!!!
> 
> How are you feeling? Xx
Click to expand...

Good on ya hun! Bless ya I remember how tired I was when DR it gets so much better when stimming. I crashed out last night too! I'm feeling pretty good today it's a beautiful sunny day again so going to make the most of it! How are you? X


----------



## dingle123

I'm grid locked on the M25 en route to a BBQ - looks like the good weather has brought everyone out  

I keep hearing how much better it is when you start stimming so fingers crossed! Did you carry on sniffing at the same time?

What are your plans today?


----------



## galprincess

Dingle when i stimmed i sniffed too just half the doseage


----------



## hubba_bubba

Oh how lovely enjoy your BBQ! I didn't sniff I injected but when I started stimms it was a lower dosage.

Wow only 3 more sleeps for you now woo hoo!

Well I had every intention of getting out in the sunshine , we have our village fair on today and that started at 1 but I had a lie down for 5 mins that turned into 2 hours whoops. So im going to get ready now and head down for an hour. Afterwards I'm meeting friends for a big walk. 

Hope you have had a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## shenagh1

hcg test today and results are 376!!! dunno how good that is nurse said it was great xx

I also have my first scan on the 24th September so fingers crossed for that xx


Laura, everyday, tam, hubba  etc how are you all?? on phone and can't read back sorry if I've missed anyone x


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh thats a great result honey huge congrats and good luck for up and coming scan


----------



## dingle123

Morning all! 

I can't believe I'll finally be stimming from tomorrow - feel like I've been posting (and fretting) on here for months! Meanwhile there's been SO many BFP's during that time 

DP is mixing up the multi dose tonight in preparation - handy, considering I'm so clumsy!  

How is everyone?  

Laura xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Y'day scan showed 8 at 14mm so I have enough to egg share 
I also have 2 at 13mm 1 at 10mm & 4 at 9mm got told the 10 & 9 might not make it in time for EC but the 2 at 13mm will be ok (nurse told me the follies grow at mm a day) So I am back for  ANOTHER scan number 5 on wed and hope I have a few more follies ready I am staying on the same dose 375IU


----------



## shenagh1

Yay everyday look at you!!!  getting close now Hun xx


----------



## Suke M

everydayisagift said:


> Y'day scan showed 8 at 14mm so I have enough to egg share
> I also have 2 at 13mm 1 at 10mm & 4 at 9mm got told the 10 & 9 might not make it in time for EC but the 2 at 13mm will be ok (nurse told me the follies grow at mm a day) So I am back for ANOTHER scan number 5 on wed and hope I have a few more follies ready I am staying on the same dose 375IU


Don't wish to disagree with medical knowledge and expertise over my own meagre experience, but follies grow 'on average' 1-2mm per day, however, some of mine grew upto 9mm in two days where others grew only 2mm in a week. Don't fret *Everyday*, it is always quality over quantity and any follicle over 10mm is capable of producing an egg so ask them to check all of them, including the ones at 10mm at EC to be safe. If you are not already, increase the amount of protein in your diet and have a hot water bottle with you as much as possible. Like all of natures creatures, we too like fertiliser and heat. Good luck as it sounds like you are well on your way now in any case xx

*Laura *- Can't believe that it is finally here! It seems to have taken ages. Good luck for tomorrow girlie xx

*Shenagh *(must ask, but is that pronounced Shen-a as in the Gaelic word or Sheena as in Easton?) - Well done on having a good Beta result. It/They have certainly embedded in, WOOHOO!


----------



## shenagh1

lol suke I don't mind its the Irish version of sheena lol all my family have Irish names and most are impossible to remember or pronounce lol x

I did another clearblue to be sure after a bad night of cramps and its up to 2-3 weeks now so I'm happy enough. now to just get the little pudding to stay x


----------



## galprincess

Everyday i had all mine checked from 10mm so i agree with Suke hun and all sounding very positive mine grew 3-4mm a day then slowed towards end
Laura Dingle you just had to drag your tx out so you have a huge audience for your fab announcement lol!!!
Shenagh thats fab news congrats and pudding is going nowhere, my last DS was called pudding and he was and still is very strong and robust!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Haha


----------



## hubba_bubba

Yay that's great news everyday! Knew you'd get there in the end!!

Laura- WOW WOW WOW! Only 1 more sleep how fantastic! You must be getting so excited!

Suke- How are you feeling? 

Shenagh- Congrats on your HCG that is a great number,how baby did you have put back?

Gal princess- how are you feeling?

I have been feeling so exhausted I've had a 4 hour sleep today and I'm already looking at the clock waiting for bed time!! Lol. Haven't really had much sickness yet feeling starving all the time though! Never known me to be so hungry! I've stocked up on lots of fruits and veg!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine xxx


----------



## HJones0809

dingle123 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I can't believe I'll finally be stimming from tomorrow - feel like I've been posting (and fretting) on here for months! Meanwhile there's been SO many BFP's during that time
> 
> DP is mixing up the multi dose tonight in preparation - handy, considering I'm so clumsy!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Laura xxx


Who hoo!!! At last  thought me and tam and journey would be giving birth by the time they got you started  hehe!! just wait you'll be ditsy daisy before you know it!  xxx


----------



## Journey99

Yeah Laura!!!!  haha at Hannah although I feel so huge already like I could give birth any day. I went to prenatal yoga last night and I was the least pregnant at 14 1/2 weeks but was far bigger than a girl who was 21 weeks!


----------



## dingle123

Haha Hannah - that made me chuckle!


----------



## dingle123

HB - bless you waiting for bedtime! You obviously need it after all those 12 hour shifts - get in as much as you can


----------



## Jessbrad

Hello all,

Hope you dont mind me joining in your thread  its been amazing reading all your storys and I just thought I would introduce myseld, as I am new to all of this.
Im 22 and Husband is 23 and we are just starting our ICSI journey with egg share, have just been matched with an egg recipient after a 2 month wait and will be going in to hospital from my next period. Very exited and nevous, not sure really what to expect as new to all of this. I was just wondering as im not 100% sure i have been told by the hospital that i have to go into hospital to start a pill from my first period and then on day 21 will start drugs, does this sound the same for anyone else, as i keep getting the nurses to explain and I just dont get any of it lol, so I thought I would ask others who have actuallybeen through it all. 

Babydust to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Journey99

*Jessbrad* Hi and Welcome! A lot of ladies start the pill (I didn't) to sync their period with their recipient. It is totally normal. As my recipient and I were already in sync I was able to go straight to down regulating.


----------



## Jessbrad

Journey- Thanks for your reply, Im very irregular aswell which doesnt help so i guess that would be y they would be starting me on the pill aswell. Hopefully things will become all clear when i next go into hospital. 
Im very excited to get started now feels like I have been waiting a very long time. x


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Jess!
I was on the pill before starting injections I ended up on it for a few months as my recipient didn't have a period so I was matched with someone else.  I also worried that I didn't understand/know what would happen next but for me the less I knew the more relaxed I was  
Try and relax and enjoy the ride  everyone is lovely on this thread! Welcome  xx


----------



## galprincess

Jess
I was on pill first cycle i was regular it was to sync me and recipient thats all so they could control my cycle this time me and recipient were already synched naturally so didnt need it good luck honey wishing you loads of luck xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hope everyones well!

hopefully not long and i can get matched. these chromosone tests need to hurry up! lol nearly 2 weeks ago they was done. its the only thing left till the matching can start    

im so eager to start now x


----------



## Jessbrad

Thanks for all your replys.
The only reason i worry is because im so irregular but they know what there doing i guess lol. I cant wait to get started as it took so long for me to get matched. Can i just ask do the injections hurt? x


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* It takes 4-6 weeks for chromosomes. Mine came back in about 4 weeks it just depends on how busy the lab is. I totally understand wanting to get going but unfortunately IVF requires a lot of patience (something I'm not good with lol). x

*Jessbrad* i'm the biggest needle phobe and can honestly say I barely felt a thing. Sometimes I would get a slight sting after the injection for about 5 seconds. The needles are so fine you don't even feel them go in. My first injection I intended on resting the needle against my tummy and then pushing it in well as soon as it hit my skin it went straight in. I opened my eyes and was like oh wow its in haha.


----------



## Jessbrad

Thanks Journey,
Im very scared of needles, but hopefully it will be all worth it in the end. I see you got a BFP-congrats hun and all the best-was it ur first egg share? x


----------



## Journey99

*Jessbrad* It was 2010 that I had my first tear free needle lol. Pretty pathetic so if I can handle them anyone can!!! Thanks, yes it was my first IVF and my first eggshare so I count myself pretty lucky!!


----------



## Jessbrad

Very lucky, i hope luck will be on our side aswell. x


----------



## dingle123

Jess..also.....Hubba Bubba on here did ICSI as well so keep a look out for her xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Jess you'll soon get used to the injections like journey said sometimes it stings x 
I also was extremely lucky to have BFP on first Ivf and egg share - we also had icsi xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

lizzy at lister did say can be 3 weeks so im hoping lol

are you all watching channel 4? one born every minute twin and triplet special x


----------



## hubba_bubba

Hi there Jess and welcome! 

Good luck on your upcoming treatment and enjoy the ride!
I have just had my first ICSI and egg share and got a BFP!
If there is anything I can help you with give me a shout xxx


----------



## Jessbrad

Hubba_bubba - thanks for ur message and congrats on ur bfp  , i will keep everyone updated with it all, very excited to get started. x


----------



## Suke M

Me too on the ICSI egg share first cycle BFP!

Huuba - on phone at mo which is terrible for typing. Hope you"re doing well xx


----------



## Jessbrad

congrats suke  x


----------



## dingle123

amy_x said:


> lizzy at lister did say can be 3 weeks so im hoping lol
> 
> are you all watching channel 4? one born every minute twin and triplet special x


I was watching....watching and weeping!


----------



## shenagh1

I was watching it too and cried A LOT I really am looking forward to being in the position of bringing a baby home just hope everything stays and is ok come the scan xx

was it a one off tonight? my sky series linked it but I don't see it repeated next week... 

any who Laura..... tomorrow EXCITING stuff I'm so excited for you lol..

hope everyone else is keeping well xx


----------



## Journey99

I miss Sky! I can't even watch 4OD anymore. They get one born in Canada but its the yank version


----------



## shenagh1

Aww journey I'm sure there's a website somewhere you can watch it on lol x I'll have a look around for ya


----------



## donnaw

Try www.channel4.com/4od then type in one born and search, that's how I watched it on my laptop xx


----------



## Journey99

*Shenagh* I'll have a google for it. I watched all the seasons on 4OD before we moved.

*Donna* I can't watch those ones as viewing is restricted to UK IP addresses only. You can't even trick it by using a proxy server


----------



## galprincess

Jess im an ICSI girl too both times ICSI both times BFP!!!! i have to take my eldest son to blood tests i was fine with the needles 
Dingle- good luck for tonight
Amy mine were back within 4 weeks and i was matched real quick hun its worth the wait x
Hi everyone else xxxx


----------



## Donna82

Jess......

I'm also an Icsi girl...... 1st go I got BFP


----------



## Suke M

Hearing all the first time BFPs make me wonder if fate/Karma plays a part in this??

We have all done something to help someone else achieve a little miracle.  Someone we've never met, have no emotional tie with and who may have completely different views to ourselves.  We have all selflessly given another lady a chance to have a baby and to reduce her living nightmare.

Do you believe that you were 'meant to' help someone else and that the worlds conspired to ensure that you were a sharer even though that resulted in your own heartache to get to this point?

I know it all sounds very airy-fairy, but just wondered what thoughts others have.


----------



## galprincess

Suke funny you say that i do think DP and i were meant to take this route for a reason and helping someone else made the journey so much more easier to accept although unfortunately there are some really special egg sharers i know 1 who did 4 cycles negative for herself and it took her 5 years but she did get a natural BFP!!!!


----------



## everydayisagift

Update from me  - After scan number 5 i am finally ready for EC !!!!!!!
On mon i only had 8 follies that were 14mm or over (which is the size they need to be for EC) Well today i have 16 follies at 14mm and over No wonder i have been so uncomfortable the past 2 days So EC is fri 

I am so happy as i have been really down in the dumps the last few days


----------



## Suke M

*Everyday *- I knew what you were told by your nurse was complete b-oll-ox, LOL. Well done, that is fab news and you get to put your feet up over the weekend to recover from EC.


----------



## dingle123

Woohoo good news everyday! Before you know it you'll be back home again with your DP.


----------



## galprincess

Everyday well done you good luck xxxx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Woohoo good news everyday! Before you know it you'll be back home again with your DP.


Thanks hun i take my last stimms injection as you take your first any questions feel free to ask as your using the muti-dose as well 


galprincess said:


> Everyday well done you good luck xxxx


Thank you hun 


Suke M said:


> *Everyday *- I knew what you were told by your nurse was complete b-oll-ox, LOL. Well done, that is fab news and you get to put your feet up over the weekend to recover from EC.


Thanks hun 
Wish i could put my feet up over weekend ! My DF holiday starts sat but because EC is now fri ( we was hoping it was wed as that was DF day off) he is aloud the fri off if he swaps it for another day so now has to work the sat (9-6) So i am hoping my LO will be a good boy for mummy on sat And then From sunday i will be taking it easy for a week before DF is due back to work


----------



## donnaw

I'm absolutely devastated my right ovary isn't growing so they have abandoned my cycle  

I've Got to have a period and start all over again, can't tell u how upset I am


----------



## Suke M

*Donnaw *- That is terrible. Sending lots of  your way. Hoping the old cow shows up nice and soon for you xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

donnaw said:


> I'm absolutely devastated my right ovary isn't growing so they have abandoned my cycle
> 
> I've Got to have a period and start all over again, can't tell u how upset I am


Hun sending lots of  hun 
As i said in my PM i am so shocked hun 
Here if you need a chat


----------



## shenagh1

Aw Donna so sorry hoping for a speedy witch visit then back on the horse again xx

Everyday wow I knew you wouldn't only have 8!!!! From personal experience no one can tell you how your follies will grow!

Laura- d-day for you lol how u feeling?

Hi to everyone else xx

Afm- had my 48hrs later hcg this morning and I've went from 376-1087!!! Only had one blast put back so the nurse seems to think it may have possibly split and if not she said its a very strong bubba! :-D x

Did anyone have terrible stabbing pains or cramps during their early weeks? X


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh mine was over 1000 and i have singleton so it could be i am just so pleased its all going well
Donna awww sweetie how devastating but i know it seems awful but now they now to adapt your treatment and you do respond differently every tx so as awful as this is it wont necessarily happen again hope the nasty witch hurries and you can get back on with treatment huge hugs honey xxx


----------



## dingle123

Donna - I am so, so sorry  

Xxxx


----------



## P4TP

I Have been told my test results are all back and they are matching me how long does this normally  take and if they put me on the pill do they always do this for 3-4 weeks ?


----------



## everydayisagift

Just done my Ovitrelle Injection  

Yeahhh DRUG FREE day 2morrow


----------



## Journey99

Matching usually only takes a few weeks.  They use the pill to sync your period with the recipient.  I was already naturally synced so skipped that step.


----------



## galprincess

P4TP- Hun i did pill for 21 days with first cycle and its actually(sounds weird) a feel good factor as you feel you are taking some meds and starting, this time i was already synched so skipped this step and good luck with being matched soon , length of time on pill depends on cycles etc
Everyday congrats on drug free day 
Dingle how did first stimm go?


----------



## dingle123

Morning all

*Tam* - day 3 of bad headaches. But I am putting it down to zero caffeine and weeks and weeks of Synarel. Drinking 2-3 litres of water a day and still not shifting. Injection was fine xxx

How are you feeling Lady? Any exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## galprincess

Dingle hun could try 4head stick i love mine as tablets make me sick!!!!


----------



## Donna82

Dingle.....

Deffo try 4head stick, I've been using it since getting BFP as won't take any meds while pregnant x


----------



## dingle123

Thanks both - going to ask DP to grab it en route home. I'm not usually a headache person. Xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle me neither its hormones you may need to reapply it a few times for it to work but it does work


----------



## hereishoping

Hi girls

How is everyone doing? I haven't been on for ages as I've been ill   I have had really bad trapped wind in my chest and stomach and it has been agony. I haven't been able to sleep and have completely gone off food. I started to feel sick yesterday and since being sick it seems to have helped clear a lot of the trapped wind. My clinic advised me to use the cyclogest in the front door now as this may help. Has anyone else had this? I got so worried yesterday that I called the clinic to say i was no better and i have an appt today as they think it could be ohss   Not sure whether they'll scan me today so did a test this morning so that I'd know first and got a BFP. My EC was 2 wks ago today and I had a 3dt so my OTD isn't until Mon. Could this BFP be still the trigger shot, though that was 16 days ago. I don't want to get too excited just in case.

I haven't had chance to catch up with all your posts but I did read yours Sukem about feeling that being an egg sharer as your destiny. It made me cry as I feel exactly the same way. I'm not sure yet if either of us will have a BFP on OTD but I feel our 5 year struggle to conceive was all beacuse I was supposed to help somebody else.     it has worked for both me and my recipient xxx


----------



## Suke M

Congratulations *Hereishoping *(not for feeling bad, but for the )

I tested 14 days after EC on a 3 day transfer and both the pee sticks and blood tests showed positive. Be excited, I am sure it is a true result as the trigger shot will be out of your system by now.


----------



## galprincess

hereishoping oh honey that sounds awful glad that your starting to feel better it could be OHSS congrats on BFP and def wont be trigger i tested everyday and trigger left my system on 5dp2dt so deffo pregnant good luck with scan etc sweetie and hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Donna82

Congratulations hereishoping....... Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## everydayisagift

4head is great stuff


----------



## Journey99

*hereishoping* 16 days is more than enough for the trigger to be out. I tested at 15 days after trigger and got my BFP. Congrats!!!!!

*Laura* *4HEAD* is the way to goooooo! I love the stuff. Even if it doesn't rid it completely it takes the edge off. Just becareful not to get it in your eyes as it stings. lol


----------



## everydayisagift

How did everyone feel the night before EC 

This afternoon my ovaries feel very very sore


----------



## galprincess

Everyday you will feel sore as trigger matures the follies and they grow and also your ovaries swell a bit to accommodate so perfectly normal, you may feel a bit of discomfort for few days too xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

EC today


----------



## galprincess

Everyday good luck hun


----------



## Donna82

Good luck everyday x x


----------



## dingle123

*Hereishoping* - huge congrats - so pleased for you


----------



## shenagh1

Hereishoping congrats Hun xx

Everyday good luck today chick xx

Morning all xx


----------



## Jessbrad

Hereishoping- congrats
Everyday- good luck 

My husband has had another sperm test done at the hospital he has gone from 1.4 million to 11 million!!! i cant beleive it they might change us from icsi egg share to just ivf egg share, has anyone had this happen for them? starting all the procedures next month so were going to try conceive naturally this month! xxx


----------



## galprincess

Jess thats fab hun im guessing they only suggested ICSI based on count then? we were suggested ICSI as although normal count of 20 million low motility etc we were suggested normal ivf but my consultant said ICSI would give us better chance so i went with ICSI. If your consultant tells you that you dont need ICSI then thats fab hun!!!!! ICSI was free of charge at our clinic so i thought we might as well use it


----------



## Donna82

Jess......

That's fab news but they might still go with Icsi depending on motility etc.... X


----------



## everydayisagift

EC all done  

Very very sore (I am a wimp) 

13 eggs were collected 

When do we find out how many were mature for both of us ? As I see this being spoken about this on here 
Never had this last time as got 14eggs and all were fine to inject


----------



## galprincess

Everyday you will either call or be called tomorrow, congrats rest up and loads of      to your eggs and swimmers xxx I was sore after too but i did it on just a local and was sore for few days not long now you have done the hard bit now its just waiting and then praying that at least 1 implants xxx


----------



## Jessbrad

Yeah they only suggested ICSI because he was very  low, however they are going to do another sperm test nearer the time and then a decision will be made altho we might just stick with the icsi now. We have a meeting on the 25th to discuss everything xxx


----------



## Donna82

Our clinic made the final decision on the day of EC as to whether to do ivf or Icsi.

We had Icsi on all 5 of my eggs, 4 fertilised perfect. I had 1 top grade blast put in and got BFP x


----------



## Suke M

Well done *Everyday *- I have been thinking about you. 13 is a good number and was lucky for me!


----------



## Journey99

*Jessbrad* Our clinic made the decision on the day whether to go icsi or reg IVF. I was adamant we wanted to pay extra for ICSI but they didn't feel it was necessary. DH had poor SA previously but apparently on EC day they were all super swimmers. Obviously they know best


----------



## Jessbrad

Hi Journey- Yep were very happy that his sperm has gone up by so much so we will go with what the hospital feels is best  but have a meeting with hospital on 25th just to go through everything as we are so new to all of this and i just dont understand it all lol there is just so much to it!  im sure it will be much clearer to me then xxxx


----------



## Journey99

*Jessbrad* You will be an expert on nearly all things IVF/IF related by the end of your treatment  It is all rather daunting at first but as I had a friend who had already been through it I sort of had a head start. Plus I'm one of these people that has to research everything. It drives DH mad lol He likes to just go with the flow and believe whatever the doctor says.


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> *Jessbrad* Our clinic made the decision on the day whether to go icsi or reg IVF. I was adamant we wanted to pay extra for ICSI but they didn't feel it was necessary. DH had poor SA previously but apparently on EC day they were all super swimmers. Obviously they know best


Glad to hear there is someone out there that fell sans ICSI....starting to worry we should request it after so many successful ICSI BFP's on here!


----------



## everydayisagift

Update from me 

Had a email out of 7 eggs i got 6 have been injected today so keeping my fingers crossed i still have 6 2morrow


----------



## HJones0809

everydayisagift said:


> Update from me
> 
> Had a email out of 7 eggs i got 6 have been injected today so keeping my fingers crossed i still have 6 2morrow


Brilliant!!! Rest up hun!xx  glad all went well


----------



## galprincess

Jess sperm has a 3 month cycle and can change drastically so it may even improve more by then!!!! i think if your consultant says you dont need ICSI trust him/her and think yourself lucky xxxx
Everydayisagift well done you!!!! huge  vibes for your 6 for tomorrow update!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies,

Just checking - should I already feel bigger/bloated after only 3 injections? 

My stomach looks and feels huge.

Im guessing no one else will be up yet....my selfish cat Daisy woke me up be jumping on me for her breakfast  

What's everyone up to this weekend?  

Laura xxx


----------



## Donna82

Morning Laura.....

My cats woke me too lol....

I bloated really quickly on jabs too..... And it hasn't gone down since stopping lol.... As its my 4th child I'm showing already x


----------



## dingle123

Bloody cats  

Thanks Donna. How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## cocobella

Same here with the early morning cat alarm clock. Laura, u also bloated out really quickly. Was kind of reassuring that things were going on.
Hope everyone is doing well. Have been keeping up with everyone but seriously struggling with tiredness now I am back at work!


----------



## Donna82

Lol Laura....

Mine are the same every morning. My Tom headbutts me if I don't wake up lol.

I'm not feeling too bad just extremely tired. The sickness is better since I listened to midwifes advice and forced myself to eat. She said nausea is worse on an empty stomach..... She was right!! X


----------



## HJones0809

dingle123 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Just checking - should I already feel bigger/bloated after only 3 injections?
> 
> My stomach looks and feels huge.
> 
> Im guessing no one else will be up yet....my selfish cat Daisy woke me up be jumping on me for her breakfast
> 
> What's everyone up to this weekend?
> 
> Laura xxx


I was up and out swimming - no thanks to hubby who thinks 6am is mid day!!! I was bloated straight away and stayed like it! Drink some peppermint tea it settled my stomach (no milk in it tho - yuck!!) hope your feeling ok!! Han xx


----------



## everydayisagift

HAD THE CALL

Had 7 eggs -6 were mature and injected
Result on day 1 
4 eggs doing well
1 was abnormal 
1 didn't survive the ICSI

ET is booked for Mon 17th 9.30am I will only get a call at 8.30am on mon if all 4 are doing well and 2 can't be picked out to be put back on day 3 then they will go to blasto 
I would like  a day 3 transfer tho


----------



## galprincess

I  up at 6 with my lil dude asking is it cwistmas? grrrrrr!!!!
Everdayisagift hunni thats great!!!!


----------



## Suke M

*Everyday *- that's great news honey. Fingers crossed for frosties xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Ladies I am still in quite alot of pain all over my belly top bottom sides it hurts getting in and out of bed up and down the sofa and I look about 4 mths pregnant and belly is quite hard 
I don't remember this from last time 
Did anyone else feel like this 
I slepted 12 hrs fri night had 2-3 y'day during the day and went to bed at 10.30pm last night I am still in bed now


----------



## vickym1984

Everyday-Could be bruising but could also be OHSS, drink water water water, and milk. if the pain worsens call the clinic xx

Hope everyone is doing well, I havent got the time to read back atm (been on holiday for a week), but hope its all going well for you ladies

Quick questions, has anyone had the blokes blood tests done via the NHS (by getting a form from the GP, and having it done at local hospital). The clinic say you can choose to do this if you want, but wondered what the chance was on them saying yes and if so how long the results take to come back via NHS


----------



## Donna82

Hiya Vicky....

My partner had all his tests done on the nhs to cut costs, they only took the same amount of time the clinic would have took x


----------



## Suke M

Hi, my hubby had all his tests done on the nhs (so did i) as my clinic offers treatment to both nhs and private patients. xx

Hope everyone is doing well today? Laura how are you lady?

Love to everyone xx


----------



## galprincess

Vicky we had hep b and c and hiv dne at gp and i had all my day 3 profiles done too!!!!
Everyday i felt like this too but by 3rd day felt reasonably better x


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> I up at 6 with my lil dude asking is it cwistmas


Heehee!


----------



## dingle123

Suke M said:


> Hi, my hubby had all his tests done on the nhs (so did i) as my clinic offers treatment to both nhs and private patients. xx
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today? Laura how are you lady?
> 
> Love to everyone xx


Morning! Chipper!

Menopur is bloody marvellous stuff! I've got my get up and go back hip hip hooray! 

Randomly, since injecting, I've woken up every night around 14:30 super thirsty, almost like I've been drinking! Anyway I've upped my water to almost 4 litres a day now.

First scan tomorrow morning - no idea what I should be expecting to see?

How are you Suke?


----------



## dingle123

*Tam* - how are you? Any early morning wake up calls today? I had a Boeing 747 this morning - the joys of living in West London!

*everyday* - I'm sorry you're in pain - rest up before tomorrow. I'm in @ 10:45 but not sure our paths will cross. Lots of good luck for transfer xxx

*Hannah* - hope you're having a good weekend 

*Donna82* - how are you feeling? Have you told everyone yet? Just wondering as you mentioned looking 4 months already! Xxx

*Coco* - glad to hear I'm not the only one bloating so quickly. Hope the tiredness eases up soon xx

*Stacey*, *Mrs Miller*, *Journey*, *Shenagh* and everyone else - hope you're all ok!

AFM - loving menopur! Still tired but feel so much better emotionally. First follie scan tomorrow but unsure what I should be expecting in size/numbers...considering my low dose - probably nothing?

Have a lovely Sunday ladies,
L xxx


----------



## Donna82

Hi Laura....

I'm feeling ok Thankyou, just extremely tired. The sickness has settled down now, just airing to finish these nasty pessaries. 

We have told a few people, mainly the ones we see day to day but not made it public knowledge yet, we are waiting till 12 week scan.

As for showing baggy tops help but if anyone has noticed they haven't said anything x


----------



## dingle123

So how long do the pessaries last for?


----------



## Donna82

Some clinics seems to be different but mine said I have to use till 12 weeks :/ x


----------



## dingle123

Urgh, poor you


----------



## Donna82

They are horrible.... The really making me feel rotten, but won't risk not using them in case something happens to baby.... Only 24 days to go lol x


----------



## galprincess

Dingle i got woken up at 8am today by Brody whacking me with loo roll holder shouting mamma need wee wee oh the joys of a toilet training 2 yr old!!!!


----------



## Donna82

My wake up call this morning wasn't the cats for once......

my neighbour was banging on my door telling me my kids rabbits were on the loose down the rd......my darling son hadn't closed the hutch properly last night when he fed them lol x


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks for all the congratulations I had for our BFP.  I haven't been on here properly for a while as I have been ill. I went back to the hospital where I had treatment to be scanned and I have OHSS, luckily it's manageable from home. I have had to up my drinking and my protein intake. Hopefully by my next scan there will be less fluid as i'm finally starting to feel a bit more human and have actually dressed today!!! I think now i'm getting a bit better I'm panicing about my BFP and just praying it stays. How long do you have to wait for your first scan? Hope you're all doing well. When i'm better I'll be on to chat to you all properly xxx


----------



## Donna82

Hi hereishoping....

I hope you feel better soon...

I had my early scan at 7 weeks, not much can be seen before then x


----------



## dingle123

Evening ladies,

Any other Downton fans? So excited!  

Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies, will defintely try and get my husbands bloods done at the GPs first

Dingle-good luck for scan tomorrow xx

hereshoping-sorry to hear about the OHSS but sounds like you are doing better

  for Donna, galprincess,suke m and everyone else xx

I am really looking forward to getting started with everything in the new year x


----------



## everydayisagift

Still feeling rough  

Really hope I get my day 3 transfer 2morrow 
As I have traveled back down to London 2night to get a phone call at 8.30am to find out if the transfer will happen 2morrow or wed 

WHAT TRANSFER DID YOU LADIES HAVE ? And was it your choice or the clinic ?


----------



## Donna82

Hi Hun.....

I had 5 day..... That was decided by clinic as they couldn't pick out the best one at day 3. 

They were obviously right to do so as I got a BFP but none of my other embryos survived x


----------



## everydayisagift

Donna82 said:


> Hi Hun.....
> 
> I had 5 day..... That was decided by clinic as they couldn't pick out the best one at day 3.
> 
> They were obviously right to do so as I got a BFP but none of my other embryos survived x


Hun how many did you have on day 3 to go forward with ? Did they tell you the grades at that stage ?


----------



## Donna82

I had 4 at day 3..... I believe they were all top grade. 

By day 5 one stood out which is the 1 I had put back in but by the following day I had none suitable to freeze.


----------



## Journey99

I had 3dt. And it was clinics decision (always is).  I only had 3 eggs and two were perfect on day 3 so they didn't want to risk losing them by day 5. It worked tho!


----------



## everydayisagift

Thanks ladies only the phone call at 8.30 will tell me what will happen I suppose


----------



## everydayisagift

HAD THE CALL

Having ET today have 2 eggs that are 6/7 cell grade 3 (same as my LO was ) and 2 that are 3/4 cell grade 4 not going to make it 

So having 2 grade 3 6/7 cell put back at  9.30am


----------



## galprincess

I had 2 day 3s put back in 2009 BFP and 2 2dt put back this cycle and BFP both clinic choice and i trust them


----------



## dingle123

Which is better 3 or 5? Or does it just depend on the grade?? (bit confused)


----------



## galprincess

Dingle to be honest i dont know as i know of ladies who have had top grade blasts (5 day) embies put back and fail and some day 2-3 not necessarily top grade succeed and vice versa the clinic i attend believe that sooner embies back in body the better but all clinics have their own opinions and successes
AFM need hugs ladies nausea back really bad im not sleeping well am full of cold and potty training DS2 which let me tell you some of those smells are not human!!!!


----------



## Donna82

Day 5 transfer is better but if the embryo doesn't look strong enough to survive in the lab till day 5 it will go back in earlier.

Lots of pregnancies still occur with day 2-3 transfers.

The way my clinic explained it is if on the days they are monitored they all look healthy and are dividing well they leave them, if there is a clear front runner they will also do an earlier ET. 

Mine all looked exactly the same on day 3 but by day 5 only 1 was strong enough to transfer, none made it to freeze x


----------



## galprincess

Dingle
My clinic different to Donna's as they dont like taking to blast unless really necessary purely because blasts are more difficult to freeze than day2-3 its far more complicated because of the cells etc but i think your clinic will do whats right for you. Bourn Hall was 1st clinic in this country to do IVF and their studies are very interesting they have discovered that success rates for day 2 transfers are actually better than day 3 at this clinic which i guess is where their theory of embies back where they belong is best. FET stats at BH arent bad either its something they are doing further studies on but every clinic is tailored to their own programme and no 2 clinics practice is identical, you have to trust that once you have embies your clinic got you that far and will do whats right for you. I felt also by having 2 put back it helped if i opted for blast id get 1 put back but dont worry about it right now hun you just grow those amazing follicles!!!!


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle to be honest i dont know as i know of ladies who have had top grade blasts (5 day) embies put back and fail and some day 2-3 not necessarily top grade succeed and vice versa the clinic i attend believe that sooner embies back in body the better but all clinics have their own opinions and successes
> AFM need hugs ladies nausea back really bad im not sleeping well am full of cold and potty training DS2 which let me tell you some of those smells are not human!!!!


Oh no! Poor you Tam! 

Honey, lemon and hot water! Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Donna82 said:


> Day 5 transfer is better but if the embryo doesn't look strong enough to survive in the lab till day 5 it will go back in earlier.
> 
> Lots of pregnancies still occur with day 2-3 transfers.
> 
> The way my clinic explained it is if on the days they are monitored they all look healthy and are dividing well they leave them, if there is a clear front runner they will also do an earlier ET.
> 
> Mine all looked exactly the same on day 3 but by day 5 only 1 was strong enough to transfer, none made it to freeze x


Thank you for the explanation Donna (and Tam) - such a minefield!! I guess at the end of the day the clinic knows best xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Thats it ladies i am now PUPO


----------



## Suke M

I had two G2 (not best quality) 3 day embryos put back and got a BFP.

I only had 3 eggs fertilise so it was fairly easy to pick out the best two as they were a 10-cell and 9-cell at grade two and a 5-cell at grade 3 (it never made it to 6-cells). I was insistent that we would have two put back as it was private treatment and I am paying for their services. After EC, I had an overwhelming desire to get them back as soon as possible and was very pleased when they said that they were going to do transfer on day 3.

I was told that the 8-cell stage is another milestone for embryos and that some women do better with poorer quality embryos. Personally, I think it is a bit of a mystery and what works for one person may not work for another. Go with what you feel and the experts advise for your situation. Give it your all and be positive, we all know this can be a cruel journey, but why start out as if it has already failed. Have faith that your body knows what to do. xxx

*Everyday* - Congratulations on being with embryo honey xxx


----------



## hubba_bubba

dingle123 said:


> Which is better 3 or 5? Or does it just depend on the grade?? (bit confused)


Morning hun!

I had the same dilemma - in the end I had total confidence in my clinic. The embryologist was amazing. I was scared of waiting till Day 5 in case they didn't make it but they like day 5 at our clinic as it mimics a natural pregnancy as day 2/3 the embies are still in the Fallopian tube..

Also they can pick out the best lOoking embies that they think will make a healthy pregnancy as day 3 they can sometimes all look the same.. I am grateful to my clinic as I managed to get 2 x blasts transferred. Just go with your clinic if they say they would like to go to day 5 then do it!

Hope your scan goes well today Hun.

I have been feeling so nauseas and tired it's been yuck but I must not complain! Only 7 days till first scan!

Hope all you ladies are doing well x


----------



## dingle123

Congrats ED xx

Just had scan: lining is 10mm, two follies at 10 and one @ 10.5. Was a bit worried that it didn't seem a lot but apparently there are tons of little follies not worth measuring at the moment. Staying on 150 dose due to AMH.

Beautiful day ladies - hope everyone is ok? Xxx


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is better 3 or 5? Or does it just depend on the grade?? (bit confused)
> 
> 
> 
> Morning hun!
> 
> I had the same dilemma - in the end I had total confidence in my clinic.
Click to expand...

I think I'll just have to go with the clinic - after all what the crap do I know! 

Woohoo not long now till your scan  - think you and *Suke* are scanning on similar dates - exciting times!! Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle wow thats a good start nice thick lining anything over 9mm at Bourn Hall is good!!! and you will see that the littlies get bigger its amazing how you have a few then bam!!! all grow. Im cleaning house at the moment and then me and little dude napping i need a lie down!!!!


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday congrats on being pupo    it works for u xx

Dingle my transfer was day 5 blast and they decided... I had 6 at day 3 still going strong and all made it to day 5 and blast stage so I was lucky to get them frozen as well after ET... Your results so far sound promising hope they keep it up xx   

Morning everyone else!! Sorry I have been reading as always but had a bad weekend so not been up to chatting much xx


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh oh hunni hope you ok if you need to rant or get things off your chest your welcome here hope you have better weekend this one!!!
AFM i almost just died im not exaggerating ive been with DP almost a decade and some days i wished id killed someone lol but today i got a mysterious phone call from a lady from the spa in our village my very captain cave man kinda fella who bought me an iron for xmas last year as my special surprise!!! has booked me in for a mummy to be pamper session, if itd be anyone else id be delighted but im in shock i had to ask 5 times whod booked me in lol so he is either thinking i look so atrotious he needs professionals to help me or he has had an horrific accident like a bump on the head and changed his whole personality or he is in touch with his feminine side and i will be checking to make sure he hasnt borrowed my undies etc there can be no other rational explaination!!!! ahhhhh he isnt rational so guess i will keep guessing ha ha ha MID LIFE CRISIS,It has to be i bet this is my treat for the shock he has bought a ferrari a motor cycle or something far worst, oh no not leather trousers please not leather trousers!!!!


----------



## shenagh1

Oooooooohhhh tam how nice!!!! I'd just love a bunch of flowers lol never mind a spa day.... My dh is the same normally I have to tell 'stories' about other women for him to realise hubby's r meant to treat u lol

I just had such a bad weekend health wise long story thought we were losing r wee pudding sat night n spent the WHOLE night in hospital and now can't go bk to work and put n bed rest :-( soo frustrating xx


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh oh hunni i was same with my little Brody i bled loads in early pregnancy and cramps etc i was doubled over, dont worry about work worry about you and little one sweetie hope you feel heaps better too, no matter what i tell my DP he lives in deaf ignorance lol


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> just had such a bad weekend health wise long story thought we were losing r wee pudding sat night n spent the WHOLE night in hospital and now can't go bk to work and put n bed rest :-( soo frustrating xx


Hope everything will be ok


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> I just had such a bad weekend health wise long story thought we were losing r wee pudding sat night n spent the WHOLE night in hospital and now can't go bk to work and put n bed rest :-( soo frustrating xx


That must have been so scary 

How long is bed rest? Xxx


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Shenagh oh hunni hope you ok if you need to rant or get things off your chest your welcome here hope you have better weekend this one!!!
> AFM i almost just died im not exaggerating ive been with DP almost a decade and some days i wished id killed someone lol but today i got a mysterious phone call from a lady from the spa in our village my very captain cave man kinda fella who bought me an iron for xmas last year as my special surprise!!! has booked me in for a mummy to be pamper session, if itd be anyone else id be delighted but im in shock i had to ask 5 times whod booked me in lol so he is either thinking i look so atrotious he needs professionals to help me or he has had an horrific accident like a bump on the head and changed his whole personality or he is in touch with his feminine side and i will be checking to make sure he hasnt borrowed my undies etc there can be no other rational explaination!!!! ahhhhh he isnt rational so guess i will keep guessing ha ha ha MID LIFE CRISIS,It has to be i bet this is my treat for the shock he has bought a ferrari a motor cycle or something far worst, oh no not leather trousers please not leather trousers!!!!


I shall be directing DP towards this! Awe so nice and you deserve it Tam xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Which is better 3 or 5? Or does it just depend on the grade?? (bit confused)


None are better as ladies can get preggers from low grade eggs just as easy as having a blasto's

I found this info to help us understand about grading

EMBRYO GRADING

Day 1 Check eggs for fertilization (the presence of two pronuclei or PN's)
Day 2 Embryos at the 4-cell or more stage of development
Day 3 Embryos at the 8-cell or more stage of development
Day 4 Embryos at the compacted morula (16-32 cell) stage
Day 5 Embryos at the blastocyst stage of development

...Critical points in development are (1) fertilization, (2) 4 to 8 cell stage and (3) morula to blastocyst stage.

With regards to grading, some clinics use the reverse scale so that Grade 4 is best...you would need to check with your own clinic and some clinics don't grade at all...

Numeric grading systems for multicell embryos usually have 4 levels (this showing Grade 1 as best):

Grade 1: even cell division, no fragmentation
Grade 2: even cell division, small fragmentation
Grade 3: uneven cell division, moderate fragmentation
Grade 4: uneven cell division, excessive fragmentation

Blastocysts are graded differently with a number and two letters.

The number refers to the degree of expansion of the blastocyst (1 is the least expanded, 6 is the most expanded). The first letter (A,B, or C) refers to the quality of the inner cell mass (the part of the blastocyst that is going to be the baby) and the second letter (A, B, or C) refers to the quality of the trophectoderm (the part of the blastocyst that is going to be the placenta).

Sometimes the laboratory uses the reversed scale where a grade 4 embryo is equivalent to a grade 1 embryo on the above scale. Check with your lab

And here's some more info...

http://www.ivf-bath.co.uk/treatments/embryo_grading.htm

However, lower grades and less cells doesn't necessarily mean that won't implant, just as higher grades can't guarantee success...

This website shows pictures of the different embryos and uses the reverse grading where grade 4 is best...

http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryos.htm

Many clinics will also only freeze grade 1 embies so usually an embie with more than 2 cells. The problem is that embies are so fragile and with the thawing process they can sometimes lose cells...so if only 2 cell embie frozen then it may not survive the thaw...although some do so would also depend on whether there was any fragmentation...

Some women may only get 3 or so eggs and some may have "lower" grade embryos but still go on to get that much wanted BFP......whilst others may get lots of eggs and "high" grade embies and BFN...there really are no guarantees sadly which is why it's probably best not to dwell too much on it.


----------



## galprincess

Totally agree except Bourn hall grade 4 is best down to 1 so make sure you know the grading system xxx


----------



## dingle123

Thanks ED xx


----------



## P4TP

Starting to stress, I was told after coming out of reflexology last Friday that they had someone who might be my match but wanted to talk it through with their partner and would decide by Monday , today is Tuesday and I have not heard anything so guess they were not interested. The waiting is so stressful so near but yet so far away from starting . I need to let my boss know when I need time off so she can get cover !


----------



## Donna82

P4tp....

Have you rang clinic? 

Maybe the couple haven't decided yet x x


----------



## galprincess

p4tp same happened to me i called clinic and they followed up the call and i was matched!!!! clinics get so busy they dont always check messages until late afternoon and need to find out where recipient is in cycle etc when they can start then they get back to you, drop them a call they dont mind i called all the time!!!
Dingle when is next scan?


----------



## everydayisagift

P4TP said:


> Starting to stress, I was told after coming out of reflexology last Friday that they had someone who might be my match but wanted to talk it through with their partner and would decide by Monday , today is Tuesday and I have not heard anything so guess they were not interested. The waiting is so stressful so near but yet so far away from starting . I need to let my boss know when I need time off so she can get cover !


I had the same problem and i emailed the clinic and was told they waiting on her to get back to use with her period dates So give them a email or call hun


----------



## dingle123

*P4TP* - definitely call....they get so busy....it really is a case of managing your own treatment (in my irritated opinion) xxx

*Tam* - tomorrow! And DP is coming with, yay! Hoping to see a bit more progress... a lot of ladies on other threads seem to have a lot more follies 

Xxx


----------



## Suke M

*Dingle *- quality not quantity my love and you'll be surprised how quickly they can suddenly appear and grow xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> a lot of ladies on other threads seem to have a lot more follies


I remember writing and thinking this and I ended up with 16 follies on last scan and got 13 eggs

So don't worry Hun (I know it's hard not to do ) everything will be fine


----------



## galprincess

Dingle best way is to grow them slowly and they blossom into babies!!!! im a slow grower im proof in my theory!!!
P4PT- It doesnt just end at calling for asking if matched you have to call alot lol


----------



## P4TP

Thank you to everyone for your advice I have emailed the clinic and will call them tomorrow afternoon if I haven't heard anything x looking forward to properly joining the chat x


----------



## hubba_bubba

Dingle - Good luck tomorrow and don't stress - remember the start I had! My egg share was cancelled as I wasn't making good enough progress - only
Had 8 follicles altogether... Then when I went to my final scan they said there was a small chance I could still egg share and luckily at EC all went well! I deffo believe quality over quantity- someone may produce 20 eggs and hardly any may fertilise etc so seriously don't stress! Will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Laura good luck for your scan tomorrow!! Will be crossing everything for you! Love Han xx


----------



## donnaw

Woohoo! My af turned up this evening therefore I'm ready to start again! Xx


----------



## tryingsecondtime

donnaw

I have high amh as well
I have very high E2 level and my cycle might be cancelled
did you have high E2 as well?
I start with Menopur 150iu
how did you response?


----------



## galprincess

donna w congrats on AF and starting again x
Dingle good luck for today and they are all right quality over quantity i had 10 eggs in first ES and all 5 fertilised this time i had 12 and only 6 made it


----------



## dingle123

Thanks ladies, looking forward to seeing some small changes in the scan today xxx

Donnaw - everything crossed for next cycle


----------



## everydayisagift

donnaw said:


> Woohoo! My af turned up this evening therefore I'm ready to start again! Xx


Hun that's great news you can start again so quick -what's the next step ? Pill or start onto DRing ?


----------



## everydayisagift

Morning ladies 

I feel rough this morning me and LO have  a cold coming on   just In time for my birthday 2morrow GREAT  

Ladies is this right for today 

2dp3dt (5dpo)


----------



## galprincess

Everyday yup that is correct sweetie x i tested 9dp2dt and was 11dpo    for tomorrow and hope you feel better soon although i had a cold during 2ww so maybe a good omen!!!


----------



## everydayisagift

Thanks Hun I tested on 9dp3dt last time (12dpo)


----------



## Suke M

*Dingle *- I am waiting for an update honey! Hope all went well xx

*Donnaw *- Yay for AF.... the only time anyone wants the witch is when it signals the start of a cycle!

*Everyday *- I heard, read, saw, can't remember now that if you are ill during 2ww it can help as your body is busy dealing with the infection so doesn't have time to worry about rejecting embies. Positive thoughts honey! xx


----------



## dingle123

Hola ladies,

Back from scan  

Still on 150 dose until third scan Friday. Lining is now 10.8. The three follies from Monday which were all around the 10mm mark are now 13, 15 and another 15. There is apparently 16 follies on one side and 18 on the other which they are hoping by Friday will have started to grow. I muttered about increasing my dose but it was an out right no. Sniff.

Hope everyone is ok,

Laura xxx


----------



## cocobella

Hi Laura, lining sounds good and sure follies will catch up soon. I was convinced all my little once wouldn't grow but they all did in the end. They did increase my dose though my AMH wasn't as high as yours. it will all be fine. Just kept saying to myself they know what they are doing.
Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle thats brilliant had the little ones grown since last scan? im guessing they have or they would increase doseage trust them hun their aim is for you to be safe and get BFP and a bonus if recipient does too so trust they are airing with caution as dont want you getting OHSS if next scan not growing as much as they like they may up doseage but on those numbers they are confident!!!!


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Hola ladies,
> 
> Back from scan
> 
> Still on 150 dose until third scan Friday. Lining is now 10.8. The three follies from Monday which were all around the 10mm mark are now 13, 15 and another 15. There is apparently 16 follies on one side and 18 on the other which they are hoping by Friday will have started to grow. I muttered about increasing my dose but it was an out right no. Sniff.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok,
> 
> Laura xxx


All looking good I only had a few around 10-12mm on 2nd scan with a total of 12 follies your on the right path


----------



## hubba_bubba

That's great news laura! How are you feeling? X


----------



## Suke M

Woohoo *Dingle *- It is amazing to see your own body leap into action, well done. The dose is obviously right for you as it is growing them at good pace and not too fast and you have loads more follies catching up. Just a little more patience my love and it will be worth it (patience is the one thing I don't possess and yet I seem to need buckets of it). Lots of PMA xx


----------



## donnaw

Secondtime Don't know what e2 is but my left ovary just didn't develop so higher dose of menopur next time.

I started on 100 and was increased to 150.

Rung clinic today I have to finish this af and have another one next month then I'm.in for treatmentfingers crossed this time x


----------



## galprincess

E2 is estradiol level i think ladies and i had e2 instead of AMH as my clinic said it gives same result somehow? sorry should explain instead of AMH i had E2, FSH and LH all 3 result in 1 AMH test


----------



## everydayisagift

Really bad low and side belly pains this past hour didn't have this last time so not looking good for me already


----------



## shenagh1

Everyday you should try to not over analyse everything.. I did the same it only drives you mad!! It is FAR too early for your pains to b gone from the whole EC and ET so take it easy and don't panic!!


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Everyday you should try to not over analyse everything.. I did the same it only drives you mad!! It is FAR too early for your pains to b gone from the whole EC and ET so take it easy and don't panic!!


Thanks Hun its so hard to not think it over already  ing everything will be ok


----------



## shenagh1

I know everyday but you need need need to keep saying I AM PREGNANT!!! If you think it you will be it xx think positive Hun xx pm if u need anything 

Laura- all sounds good for you Hun the others will catch up nicely xx

Afm - still slightly bleeding every now and then but taking it easy and trying not to do ANYTHING hard as it is xx


----------



## galprincess

Everyday just to let you know symptoms this time totally different to when i was pregnant before even in 2ww i was more crampy etc       its way too early to be anything bad so implantation? i found i was more aware this time with cramps as last time i worked through 2ww this time i didnt
Shenagh how far are you? im thinking twins maybe as bleeding very common with twins or if using front door pessaries maybe they are irritating cervix i had this with my 1st Ivf pregnancy how long until scan?


----------



## dingle123

*Shenagh* - this must be such a worrying time for you 

Roll on scan date xxxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Did anyone feel sick so early after ET ?? Is it the pessaries ? Coz i am only 3dp3dt (6dpo) so feeling sick cant be anything else


----------



## galprincess

Everyday i didnt feel sick but did feel bloated kind of like id eaten a 7 course meal very "full" even though i hadnt eaten and i lost appetite


----------



## everydayisagift

My belly has gone down hell of alot i only look 3 mths preggers and not 4 mths now   maybe i am not eating enough as feel ok once i have eaten


----------



## everydayisagift

Morning all 

How is everyone ? 

4dp3dt (7dpo) only 7 more nights till test day


----------



## hubba_bubba

Morning Everyday!!
Not long for you now at all hunni!! How exciting! 

How many did you have put back again?

I'm doing ok suffering pretty bad with morning sickness but not complaining! Only 3 sleeps till my early scan, and let me tell you this wait is so much worse than 2ww.. It's taken forever lol.

I'm feeling very nervous for Monday I just hope that it all goes well and they find a healthy heartbeat! 

How is everyone else? X


----------



## everydayisagift

HB- had 2 put back  

When did you start getting MS ? 

Roll on mon so you get to see you bubba or 2 for the first time


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> Morning Everyday!!
> Not long for you now at all hunni!! How exciting!
> 
> How many did you have put back again?
> 
> I'm doing ok suffering pretty bad with morning sickness but not complaining! Only 3 sleeps till my early scan, and let me tell you this wait is so much worse than 2ww.. It's taken forever lol.
> 
> I'm feeling very nervous for Monday I just hope that it all goes well and they find a healthy heartbeat!
> 
> How is everyone else? X


Morning sickness! Such a good sign!! 

3 sleeps! So excited for you xxxxx


----------



## galprincess

Everyday good luck with up and coming scan
Hubba bubba im almost 14 weeks and nausea still a daily occurance sometimes in morning sometimes in evening and sometimes both


----------



## dingle123

Ladies...can anyone decipher my E2 levels as I have no clue  

Nurses emailed this am: Monday was 1173 and Wed 2204. Have another scan and blood test today.


----------



## hubba_bubba

Morning Laura sorry I can't help you with E2 levels but I'm sure someone on here can?


Everyday MS started for me at about 5 and a half
Weeks i would say and it's getting worse every single day lol. I'm 7 weeks 1 day today. How are you feeling? I didn't really have any symptoms at all during 2ww so don't be alarmed
If you don't. 

Gal princess you poor thing I thought it might disappear at 14 weeks :-( I have it from when I wake up until
Bed time only relief I get is when I'm asleep! 

Can't complain though can we? Xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle know they are the levels that test for OHSS but other than that pass sorry
Hubba Bubba oh def cant complain although ive never had MS or nausea so 3rd time unlucky tee hee my MW said 12 weeks it be gone now she says oh def 16 weeks lol the goal posts are widening oh and nothing helps either ive had all sorts of people tell me to try ginger yuk!!! peppermint tea yuk to be honest id rather be sick than try any other dodgy tasting potions


----------



## hubba_bubba

galprincess said:


> Dingle know they are the levels that test for OHSS but other than that pass sorry
> Hubba Bubba oh def cant complain although ive never had MS or nausea so 3rd time unlucky tee hee my MW said 12 weeks it be gone now she says oh def 16 weeks lol the goal posts are widening oh and nothing helps either ive had all sorts of people tell me to try ginger yuk!!! peppermint tea yuk to be honest id rather be sick than try any other dodgy tasting potions


Hahaha that made me laugh! I've had people tell me about ginger - sp I bought some ginger nut biscuits - haven't helped at all. Ah well I can live with it I'm sure. I've only thrown up a few times luckily it's just hard to eat and I've totally gone off my decaf tea the thought makes me wanna be sick. Can only stomach very small sips of water. Hopefully it will ease off soon enough.

Hope it gets better for you hunni x

Take it easy xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Morning all...

Laura e2 is to test for the estradiol levels to see if ur at risk for ohss, anything over 4,000 is considered at risk but by your numbers they are prob seeing a good number of viable follies being produced. But be careful in two days mine went from 3796-13,457 or somewhere along that, and they had to schedule EC for the following day lol xx

Hubba your scan is the same as mine :-D but I'm only 6w3d when I get mine. I thought that was v early x

Tam- hope ur feeling well soon x

Hi everyone else

Anyone know do we just stop the cyclogest after twelve weeks or do we ween off it?? 

I was up most of last night with migraine and throwing up and can't even take anything to help :-(


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh it depends on clinic some stop at 12 weeks some go few extra weeks my friend was on it until giving birth!!!


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Shenagh it depends on clinic some stop at 12 weeks some go few extra weeks my friend was on it until giving birth!!!


Meep!


----------



## dingle123

Quick update:

I now have 4 good follicles on scan 3:

3 on left - 13, 15 and 15

1 on right at 17

Predictably, dose has been increased from 150 to 225. Fingers crossed for a flurry of activity this weekend! *pats tummy*

The Wife has taken the afternoon off to now for a relaxing afternoon together yipee!

Have a lovely weekend ladies xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle enjoy your relaxing afternoon together and those are fab good luck for next scan and im sure dose increase will work its magic xxx


----------



## cocobella

Enjoy the relaxing afternoon. The extra dose will definitely make a difference. That is the dose when all mine sprung to life!
Shenagh, I was told you just stop Cyclogest at 12 weeks?!?


----------



## galprincess

Dingle 225 was my starting dose!!!! i went up to 300 so your doing great on lower doseage


----------



## Suke M

Hello just a quick me post. Was rushed into a&e last night with a very heavy red blood bleed. Looks like we lost one baby, but will know more on tuesday with my scheduled scan, but in meantime am delighted to report that twin a is 6+6 and twin b is 6+3 and i have a hcg of 91,000 today. So relieved that both are ok and a little numb/confused about how I feel about the other. Praying all stays well from now on. Love to you all and well done Dingle xx


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* no doubt they will sprout over the weekend!

*cocobella* I was weened off my slowly over a couple weeks but only because I moved to canada and they do half the dose that I was prescribed in the UK so my UK dr told me to slowly decrease and then fully stop at 12 weeks. Had I just been on the same dose I would have just quit on 12 weeks.

*Suke* I didn't know you were pregnant with triplets! At least two are still in their snug.


----------



## Donna82

So sorry Suke m....... Glad there is still some good news for you x x


----------



## Suke M

Journey99 said:


> *Laura* no doubt they will sprout over the weekend!
> 
> *cocobella* I was weened off my slowly over a couple weeks but only because I moved to canada and they do half the dose that I was prescribed in the UK so my UK dr told me to slowly decrease and then fully stop at 12 weeks. Had I just been on the same dose I would have just quit on 12 weeks.
> 
> *Suke* I didn't know you were pregnant with triplets! At least two are still in their snug.


Didn't know it was triplets either!! We thought it was twins, but was waiting for my first scan on 25th to confirm either way, but when I saw two HBs today I burst into tears of joy. There is another sac, but they can't see much so don't know whether it is empty or not, but there is an echo (whatever that means) from it. Still keeping appt for Tuesday as they want to see what it is.


----------



## dingle123

Sending you lots of hugs, lovely Suke xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Suke- wow triplets !sorry you loss one


----------



## hubba_bubba

Suke M said:


> Hello just a quick me post. Was rushed into a&e last night with a very heavy red blood bleed. Looks like we lost one baby, but will know more on tuesday with my scheduled scan, but in meantime am delighted to report that twin a is 6+6 and twin b is 6+3 and i have a hcg of 91,000 today. So relieved that both are ok and a little numb/confused about how I feel about the other. Praying all stays well from now on. Love to you all and well done Dingle xx


Oh wow Suke! So sorry about potentially losing one but congratulations on your twins! Hope the scan goes well for you please keep us posted. Hope you are ok. Have you been suffering with sickness or anything?

Dingle - well done on getting your dosage increased Hun and I hope you both have a lovely weekend together and also hope you get plenty of rest darling.

Hope everyone else is ok - Shenagh only 3 sleeps to go! Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Suke an echo is how they scan it uses sound waves so maybe picked up possibility of life just too early fr a HB or wrong position etc wow so you had identical twins +1 is that correct everything crossed and i wish you no more drama bless your DH xxx


----------



## cocobella

Suke, that must have been so scary but so glad you had good news too. Take care! 
Thanks journey


----------



## everydayisagift

I am 6dp3dt (9dpo) really hoping to hold out to OTD but tested on 9dp3dt last time


----------



## galprincess

Everyday i tested 9dp2dt so feel less bad lol found someone a little more impatient than me


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies

Just had final scan and saw nurse.

Have 6 small ones on left + 14, 29, 17, 21, 20, 14, 17, 21
Have 9 small ones on right + 22, 15, 13, 13

I trigger tonight and EC is first thing Wed. 

The nurse said to prepare myself that we 'may' not get 8 and to think about options if we say, only get 6. My DP and I had already discussed that we'd donate the 4 and keep 2 because the journey has been so damn long...we want to at least go the whole way. However the nurse pretty much said it would be better to donate all and have all next cycle. I realise it may not even come to that - she even said we may get a nice surprise. But her attitude has made me rethink about donating all....I'm a little unsure now.

Thoughts?

Hope everyone is having a lovely day on this horrible wet Monday!!!!

Laura xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Laura that would b a very hard decision to have to make we always said we would donate them all, but I'm sure your tired of the whole length of it all the sniffing,headaches, jabbing, scanning, travelling, cramping with all those to think about you could b swayed to wanting it now!! Only u know what u want and what u should do but no harm to the nurse you have some pretty good numbers there they WILL grow one last time normally a mm or 2 and I don't think u would have any problem getting the 8 u need!!? Think positive give the tummy a full night of constant hot water bottle and hope for the best Hun xc

Hubba?? Did u have ur scan?

Hi everyone else hope ur well xx

Afm had scan 1 healthy bubba jumping about on board was so thrilled but still early days as only 6w2d so back next Monday for another x


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all,

How is everybody? I haven't had chance to go back and read what's been going on for the past week so sorry for no personals. Hope everyone is well.

I was ill the week before last and last Mon got taken into hospital with OHSS. I had to have fluid drained from my chest but came home on Friday and am now starting to feel better. I haven't been able to get too excited about our BFP as I've been feeling so rotten but it's finally starting to sink in now  I had a 3dt on 2nd Sep and have my first scan 3rd Oct.......is this the usual amount of time to wait? OTD was only last Mon but as I am desperate to know all is ok. Still have a few twinges in my tummy and it hurts there when i sneeze.....has anyone else had this and is this ok? Just praying my baby/babies are doing well xx


----------



## Tito

Dingle don't think too much into it. You will make the right decision when the time comes if you have too, trust me am talking from experience. We had made a decision to keep all but when the time came i change my mind instantly and have not regretted that decision. You will know whats right. All the best and fingers crossed it doesn't come to that


dingle123 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Just had final scan and saw nurse.
> 
> Have 6 small ones on left + 14, 29, 17, 21, 20, 14, 17, 21
> Have 9 small ones on right + 22, 15, 13, 13
> 
> I trigger tonight and EC is first thing Wed.
> 
> The nurse said to prepare myself that we 'may' not get 8 and to think about options if we say, only get 6. My DP and I had already discussed that we'd donate the 4 and keep 2 because the journey has been so damn long...we want to at least go the whole way. However the nurse pretty much said it would be better to donate all and have all next cycle. I realise it may not even come to that - she even said we may get a nice surprise. But her attitude has made me rethink about donating all....I'm a little unsure now.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely day on this horrible wet Monday!!!!
> 
> Laura xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle easy you will do what is right for you sweetie, dont let anyone influence your decision you must do what you feel is right, this recipient will be grateful for you even offering to help but its your body, if it was me id donate all and have free go but thats just me and please dont feel you must do this. 
The only advice i can offer is trust that your body is doing the best it can try not to stress what will be will be and stress can affect egg quantity so just wait and see i have every faith in you that you will get 8     
Here is hoping- hun i had scan at 7 weeks so seems about right 
Shenagh congrats on scan hunni and good luck next week
Hi everyone else hope we all doing ok xxx


----------



## Suke M

*Dingle *- You have some really good follies there. Any follicle over 10mm is capable of producing an egg, so I think you will be lucky, but should crunch time come and you need to make a decision, just do what is right for you. Should you donate all, next time you do not have to wait for anybody and it will all be for you and you alone and this will help you get through the process again. If you decide to keep all, then that is what must be done for you and you need to concentrate on that. I don't see you having an issue though so it is all hypothetical!

*Hereishoping *- Glad you are feeling a little better and the twinges/cramps and pulled muscle feelings are all perfectly normal. I had pain when sneezing for just over a month, but was told that was due to EC wounds still healing, you may be the same. If anything was going wrong, you would know about it (according to my docs anyway).

*Shenagh *- That is great news, well done you!

AFM - Thank you for all your kind words. It was a very horrid few hours, but am glad I went to A&E. The two babies that could be seen are fraternal twins, we are delighted with this as it is exactly what we wanted, but feel guilty that I am not more upset about a possible third. We hope to know more about what is going on/went on in my scan tomorrow. All the sonographer could say on Friday was that there was a third sack, it looked like it could be gestational, but wasn't sure and that she couldn't get a good enough picture to see if it was empty or not, but from what she could see, she would say it was more than likely to be empty. My husband has told me off for feeling guilty, he says that because I thought I was having a miscarriage and was devastated, the fact that we saw two heartbeats is such a relief it has outweighed the sadness ten times over. Men, mostly useless and then say the sweetest thing that makes it all better.

In the meantime, my nausea is still high, so much so it actually woke me up this morning an hour before my alarm, so I am taking that as a sign that the twins are fine.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## galprincess

Suke oh honey dont feel guilty your Hubby sounds lovely bless him you are truly blessed i wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy and good luck with next scan x


----------



## dingle123

Thank you lovelies - the Wife and I have discussed over dinner and we intend to donate all 'if' it comes to it. Personally I think it will happen. 

Wonder how my recipient is feeling tonight knowing ec is Wed? Sending her lots of  for a BFP.

*Shenagh* - so glad scan went well 

*Suke* - big hug in preparation for tomorrow - looking forward to hearing how it goes xxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*I want to call the clinic tomorrow to get an update on what's going on but don't wanna be a nuisance lol did anyone else fill like this?   (I'm so impatient lol) just my period is due next Tuesday the 2nd but think I ovulated couple of days late so could come Wednesday or Thursday instead but don't wanna wait a whole month for the sake of a couple of days *


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> I want to call the clinic tomorrow to get an update on what's going on but don't wanna be a nuisance lol did anyone else fill like this?


I must have emailed every day while waiting


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Haha glad I'm not only one! They are beginning to know my Voice I think lol. When I emailed last time they never replied so I ended up calling the next day x



everydayisagift said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to call the clinic tomorrow to get an update on what's going on but don't wanna be a nuisance lol did anyone else fill like this?
> 
> 
> 
> I must have emailed every day while waiting
Click to expand...


----------



## shenagh1

Started bleeding again?! Could it be from the scan today? I hope it's nothing serious


----------



## Journey99

*Shenagh* If it was internal then yes it could have agitated the vaginal wall. Is it heavy or just when you wipe?


----------



## shenagh1

Just when I wipe journey but it's there every time I wipe had a bleed last week and was told I had cervical entropicon (can't spell) but the blood now seems redder than before?? I hope it's just been annoyed because after seeing the HB etc Anything else would kill me :-/


----------



## Journey99

It's probably nothing major and the baby is tucked in fine. From what I know if you have cervical ectropion it means you are highly subseptable to bleeds as the vessels are closer to the wall so things like "cuddles" could make you bleed.  So by having the dildo cam up there it's not suprising.  The blood from something like that would be red as it's new blood from agitation not like early bleeding of brown old blood.  Can you call your midwife to ask her opinion?


----------



## shenagh1

I mentioned last weekends fiasco to her today and she just said babies fine it happens and to rest but it's now freaking me out that it's a little heavier and redder!! Thanks journey fx I'm over exaggerating xx


----------



## Journey99

*Shenagh*   It's not easy and we can never relax xxx


----------



## hubba_bubba

Morning Everyone!

Shenagh - congrats on your scan that's great news,hope the bleeding stops soon, how are you feeling?

Suke - Good luck for your scan today! Keep us posted!

Laura- How did your trigger go? So excited for EC for you! Stay positive I have a good feeling!!

AFM - had my early scan yesterday, measured at 7 weeks 5 days, expected due date 9th May! 2 sacs were seen but only one heartbeat detected. It was amazing to see and I thought my heartwas going to burst! It was just magical I've never felt anything quite like it!

Having trouble sleeping due to so many trips to the loo and nausea but I'm so tired all the time!Looks like a nana nap for me today! 

Hope everyone else is well sorry to who I've missed I'm on my phone.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## dingle123

everydayisagift said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to call the clinic tomorrow to get an update on what's going on but don't wanna be a nuisance lol did anyone else fill like this?
> 
> 
> 
> I must have emailed every day while waiting
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> I mentioned last weekends fiasco to her today and she just said babies fine it happens and to rest but it's now freaking me out that it's a little heavier and redder!! Thanks journey fx I'm over exaggerating xx


No such thing as over exaggerating when you get to this point! How is the bleeding today? Xxxx


----------



## dingle123

*Ms Hubba Bubba*! Woohoo for seeing the heartbeat 

Nap away - you deserve it! A and I were sleepy waiting for trigger shot time!  *old ladies*

Just quickly - I assume even though we have triggered....today still counts as a day of topping up the protein/hot water bottle etc etc...?

Have a lovely day F! Xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh i bled for 12 weeks this wasnt all at once but at different times throughout pregnancy id bleed lighjtly then get heavy and stop then its start up again etc i was told at first lost embie, then it was cervix due to progesterone crinone applicators irritating it then they didnt actually know its so worrying and i got so fed up being told to rest, not think about it, not worry etc its easier said than done but im a good example its not necessarily bad as my lil monkey is very healthy!!!
Dingle yup hit the protein hunni and heat although i did this during stimms no heat after transfer though honey xxx
Hubba Bubba huge congrats its such an overwhelming time i wish you a healthy 8 months xxx
AFM having a bit of a downer had a bug finally feeling human but Thursday is first of my DS1 secondary school open days which means im officially losing him i should be proud he is an intelligent confident happy 10 yr old but i feel so incredibly sad


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Just got email they are in process of matching me now. Found a couple who are very keen to start just want to know how blue my eyes are. 

Hopefully wont be long now ahhhh 


Hope everyone having lovely day x


----------



## galprincess

Amy good luck hun i think its silly how recipients wait for ever and get hung up on how blue eyes are!!!


----------



## dingle123

^ it grates on me, to be honest.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I know I was a bit like um ok lol blue eyes are blue eyes ain't they lol x


----------



## galprincess

Amy i wouldve been tempted to say well they are an azure blue with a hint of aqua marine and maybe babyblue lowlights if its dark pa ha ha sorry but its ridiculous what next a form with a colour chart? as if it isnt stressful enough i personally think if they are that hung up on eye colour they know nothing my friend has 4 children 2 have blue eyes 2 have brown eyes yet both parents have blue and 1 distant great great grand parent had brown!!! i always thought anyone going through any treatment would appreciate the fact they have been given an opportunity of having a baby not a colour orientated fashion accessory!!! phew i think its hormones ha ha ha


----------



## Journey99

*amy* it's Lister! The people there can afford to be as picky as they wish. Which is frustrating but if you we're forking out £10,000+ you would probably be picky too lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I just said light to mid blue which they are couldn't say a shade lol.

Hopefully I hear back soon


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> *amy* it's Lister! The people there can afford to be as picky as they wish. Which is frustrating but if you we're forking out £10,000+ you would probably be picky too lol


It doesn't sit well with me though. Maybe it's because we needed donor sperm (and had to pay for it!) - when it came down to it, I just wanted the donor to be (or come across as) a good, kind, family orientated, fairly intelligent individual. To be hungup on BMI, height, eye colour...blah.


----------



## galprincess

Journey i do understand that but most donors at the clinic i attended were 3 yrs in waiting and never asked anything like that i just think it makes them sound ungrateful and not appreciating that a donor is offering them a chance of a lifetime but yes i guess if they can get a match as close to what they want then thats their call and at Lister there are plenty of donors!!!


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck Amy

Suke-sorry to hear about bleeding and the empty 3rd sac but congrats on the twins

I am finding it hard to keep up with this thread whilst trying not to focus too much attention on the whole process yet, but I am thinking of you all and reading it reguarly.

I am just eager for Jan to come around so we can get started x


----------



## Journey99

Oh it peed me off too!  But I don't think Lister has much of a wait list. It's a posh pricy clinic that gets good results so the people going there aren't "desperate".  It's highly unlikely they sat on a NHS wait list for 3 years.  I was turned down by 3 couples and it was eluded due to my weight which I felt was unfair. I put on over 2 stone from a surgery I needed to get pregnant and didn't have time to lose it before starting treatment.  I asked the clinic to relay that to recipients. Then on the flip side it must be really hard to come to terms that you will never have your own biological child and I suppose you want them to look as much like you.  I do feel for them in that respect.  I feel blessed we are not faced with needing donor eggs.  But of course when you are waiting to matched all you can think about is starting. I didn't actually think much about the recipient until after I was done my treatment as I was all me me me. But now I can sympathize with their struggle.  But yes if it were me I wouldn't be so hung up on weight or shade of eye coluor!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

They have a 5-8 month waiting list lizzy told me. I'm hoping it won't be long till I hear back. I've gave them as much info as possible x


----------



## dingle123

J - you KNOW I'm blatantly still not over being turned down due to my height


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* It only takes a couple weeks to match you up. However in treatment time that feels like months!!!

*Laura*  haha! Did they have to disclose that to the recipients. I thought it was only hair and eye colour, height and weight. Which we all know means nothing when you can get a throwback from 3 generations and end up with a tall red head with green eyes even though they picked a short blond blue eyed donor lol. I mean my mum is 5'3" and my dad was 6'1" and I am only 5'4". Genetics is worse than the lottery!


----------



## Suke M

Hello ladies

Back from my scan and all is well. Both babies have grown so much and there was only two so have not lost a triplet.  The sonographer today said it was not gestational.  Babies are measuring 7weeks 2days and 7weeks 6days which is fantastic as I am 7weeks 4days by conception date.  Next is my 10week appt with the midwife and the nexts scan will be the 12week one.

So happy that Hamble and Little Ted are doing well.

Love to all, stay positive xx


----------



## Donna82

Great news Suke m...... 

You must be thrilled at the thought of twins  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

They said I should be matched by end of the week 

Congrats suke x


----------



## Journey99

*Suke* that's fabulous news! It's crazy the thought of twins isn't it. But as I keep telling people, I'm smart I like to multitask And considering the pregnancy I've had I don't know I would ever do this again lol


----------



## hubba_bubba

Massive congratulations to you Suke! You must be over the moon! 

Good luck for egg collection Laura so excited for you! 

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Suke yipppeee double congrats xxx
Dingle how heightest!!!! me and my twin sis have same mum and dad she is 5ft 10 and im 5ft 5 i got the boobage though id rather have that than leggage!!! we play top trumps body parts tee hee
Amy fab news although by end of week translates usually as by end of month!!!
Vicky Jan will soon be here just think how quickly xmas is coming round!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

ah i hope not!   just have to hope i guess


----------



## galprincess

Amy it may not be at your clinic thats just my experience it was so you dont panic if by friday you dont get a call xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* My experience at Lister was things took forever in the beginning but as soon as they confirmed a match it was all sections go!!! Next thing you know you'll be POAS x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

guess only time will tell really....


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies, may i join in? Im sharing at CRGW llantrisant, start suprecur injections 4th October for ICSI, its mt 1st time so really nervous and excited, cant wait xxx


----------



## galprincess

Rocky1 welcome and good luck not long at all for you its great when you get dates through xx


----------



## dingle123

Hello my lovely egg sharing friends,

DP has just gone to call her Mum to give her an update do I thought I'd post quickly.

The nurse was right to prepare me - we retrieved 7 eggs. We have decided to donate 4 and have a bash with 3 (the OD nurse was very negative about this - even in my hazy state this irritated me)

Lots of love and thank you all for your support - it has been invaluable these past 9 months.

Laura xxx


----------



## Donna82

Any chance is better than no chance Laura.......

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah Laura that wasn't nice of her. You was only 1 of the 8 aswell. How was it? Are u in pain? X



dingle123 said:


> Hello my lovely egg sharing friends,
> 
> DP has just gone to call her Mum to give her an update do I thought I'd post quickly.
> 
> The nurse was right to prepare me - we retrieved 7 eggs. We have decided to donate 4 and have a bash with 3 (the OD nurse was very negative about this - even in my hazy state this irritated me)
> 
> Lots of love and thank you all for your support - it has been invaluable these past 9 months.
> 
> Laura xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle my SIL didnt egg share but she only had 2 yup 2 and from those she has identical twins so thats rubbish you may have got 27 and only 7 be ok so i dont see what the issue is and i was told less quantity usually means good quality my 5 from my 10 eggs were better embies than my last 6


----------



## Donna82

I agree with galprincess...... Quality over quantity....

I only got 9 and myself and recipient got BFP...... PMA it can happen!!!! X x


----------



## Suke M

*Dingle *- Well done. Always quality over quantity honey. I really do believe that you have to stay positive, you deserve a good outcome as you have done something amazing today. Be proud of yourself!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Sorry for the me post but I have been MATCHED!!

My eyes must of been good enough lol. Start the pill when period comes on day 2. It's due next Tuesday  x*


----------



## Donna82

Woohoo......

Brilliant news Amy  

Did they give you any idea of dates etc? X


----------



## galprincess

Think Hannah had 4 and hers worked so no reason why not!!!! you will have 2 put back and 1 frostie sorted!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I start pill day 2 of period which is due Tuesday. They said call day I start and they will book me
In for scan x


----------



## Donna82

That's good then......

Won't be long till your facing 2ww  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Eeekkkk can't wait x


----------



## Donna82

I bet its been dragging on for weeks.....

No is the time when things go full steam ahead  x


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Think Hannah had 4 and hers worked so no reason why not!!!! you will have 2 put back and 1 frostie sorted!!!


Love my supportive buddies!


----------



## dingle123

Amy - already commented on the lister thread but what they hey - another woohoo!  

Xxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yep sure has! Can't wait to get going now. Even the injections that I'm scared of I can't wait to start lol x


----------



## P4TP

Dongle it only takes one , that's all people who conceive naturally normally have. 

Amy - congrats on being matched luckily u don't have to wait too long until you can start the pill.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I saw thanks love! Well pleased. So happy for you praying for it to work for you. Are you out yet x



dingle123 said:


> Amy - already commented on the lister thread but what they hey - another woohoo!
> 
> Xxxx


----------



## dingle123

On train home! I didn't mess around!  

Woke up, felt initially like crap, got my drugs, saw DP back in room, cried re: 7 eggs and then said let's go with 3.... drank TONS of water, scoffed down the lovely food and got dressed. Need to get home pronto because Housewives of Orange County is on just after 3 heheh!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Haha that really made me laugh. Will they call u Tomoz to let u no how eggs done overnight? X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Quick question girls - when I start pill on day 2 I gota ring them for a scan? Does anyone know how long normally it is once you took pill that scan is? X*


----------



## shenagh1

Laura the girls are right quality over quantity I don't know y the nurse was neg you only hae 1 less than normally accepted....   silly person taking u down like that xx

Lol I'm lying up watching on housewives of oc too... That Vicks has a face like a horse lol xx

Amy great news on being matched :-D not long now..

Afm,Still cramps n spotting but have backache now am I allowed a hot water bottle?? X


----------



## rocky1

galprincess thankyou for the welcome! yes it great to know where i am, am super excited now, although hubby is already a nervous wreck, poor thing is worried about injecting me, wimp ha ha xxx

Hi amy congrats thats great you are matched, time has flied for me since i got the call to say id been matched so hope it does for you 2 xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Shenagh - thanks so pleased! Hope you are feeling better x

Rocky - thanks too! Can't wait at stage you are! When is your ec?x

Laura - hope you are feeling better now x


----------



## galprincess

Amy wow that was quick good luck hun xxx


----------



## rocky1

Amy-it went really quick! EC is provisionally booked for 5th November x


----------



## Journey99

*Shenagh* I was told you can only use hot water/heating pad on areas of your body where it will not affect your core temperature ie leg or arm. But your back or belly is a no go. But I would check with your doctor. The baby can't regulate their temperature yet which is why we are told to avoid saunas, hottubs etc.


----------



## vickym1984

Just a quickie for Amy-all clinics vary, but some start you in the pill when you start a/f and book you in for a scan 5 weeks later , but get you to start down reg drugs in the meantime (day 21 of the cycle) . Some like to have a scan before downreg drugs start though x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thank you. hoping to hear soon with a treatment plan x



vickym1984 said:


> Just a quickie for Amy-all clinics vary, but some start you in the pill when you start a/f and book you in for a scan 5 weeks later , but get you to start down reg drugs in the meantime (day 21 of the cycle) . Some like to have a scan before downreg drugs start though x


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* I didn't do the pill as I was already synced with my recipient but started D/R (synarel sniffies) on day 21. I had my first scan after my period and then started stimming. I think thats the way Lister do it.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*journey* - i got these emails:

_Hi Amy,
We haven't spoken to the recipient yet about her periods. But I have spoken to Annette one of the nurses. She has said you would go on the pill to start whether your periods were in sync or not But it's fine if you wanted to wait for the next period.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Amy,
I'm afraid I'm not medical so I cannot answer that question. 
The nurses will be able to sit and plan your treatment then they will call you once they know what your recipient is doing also.
At this point they will be able to answer any questions you have regarding your treatment and set out a rough idea of dates.
_

to be honest i was a bit angry with them earlier i had to call them to see if they had heard back from recipent and then they said oh yes theyve accepted you have been matched. i dont know when id of heard if i hadnt called?!

so i dont know whats happening yet? ive got the pill ready to start on day 2 but if we are in sync didnt no if there would be any need? x


----------



## Journey99

I agree they are a bit scatty in the beginning but once you start treatment it goes really quickly and smoothly.  

I was on a very tight time frame as I was moving abroad and coudn't wait any longer.  In the end I had ET on a Sunday and flew out on the Friday!  It may also depend on how quickly the recipient wants to get started.  Again I was lucky we were in sync and she wanted to start ASAP.  For now just start the pill on day 2 and you will most likely be D/R by day 21.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

i know i thought that i hope it is all ok and not so ditzy once i start lol

so am i right: 

take pill day 2 - day 21. then once i finish last pill period will come 3/4 days after.

then when do i start sniffing whilst im on my period? then you sniff for a week then inject after that around 10-16 days? x


----------



## Journey99

I started sniffing on Day 21 and sniffed through my period.  I started stims after my period finished.  They like to do a baseline scan before starting stims to make sure your lining is thin and there are no cysts or anything like that.  The length you stim depends on how you respond.  I think I stimmed for over 2 weeks as I was a slow responder.  You stay on your sniffies throughout stims but they just reduce you to 1 sniff twice a day while stimming.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

bloody hell! ill sound like a druggy lol. 

ah so about 5/6 in total from day of starting pill to egg collection?

also know the needles im petrified of them i sobbed and nearly fainted in the lister on my blood test. i want a needle thats like a epipen style so i dont have to see the needle do you know if they do that? or am i gonna just have to grit my teeth and bare it with a normal needle? 

when is your next scan? are you finding out what your having or going for a suprise x


----------



## Journey99

I think they offer the injector pen now which will probably be easier.  You also only have to mix up once in a while as opposed to what I used which was mixing every shot.  I'm a huge needle phobe and honestly the needle was sooooo tiny you couldn't even feel it go in.  I still got all hot and flushed in the beginning with panic but it was a breeze.  

Yup you will be a walking drug store.  I had alarms set on my phone and by the end of it all I was so sick of that stupid alarm.  I only have one now to take my prenatal vitamin.

Our next scan in next Friday but my dr just said they won't tell us the sexes until after 24 weeks when you can no longer legally get an abortion bc some nationalities abort if its not the desired sex.  To which I said was stupid as it's an IVF pregnancy surely we wouldn't go through all this and then say oh yeah we dont' want that one.  But he said I might luck out and get a tech who tells us so fingers crossed as I already bought halloween outfits for next year lol  I think i have 3 months to return them so should know by then!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

oh i hope so honestly im so scared its so bad lol im good now to how i use to be. 

im gonna have to set one for pill everyday. 

haha thats funny i know youd go through all of that and say no sorry we dont want that! thats crazy! 

love that you bought the outfits haha! i would love twins would be our dream! mind you our 2 bed house isnt quite big enough   dunno how id get 2 cots in second bedroom lol 

do you have any names in mind yet x


----------



## Journey99

We are currently living with my parents!!  We just moved from UK to Canada (DH is english) so we are now looking for our own place.  My parents offered to turn their basement into a suite for us with a kitchen but I want our own place and I'm sure they don't want two screaming babies around all the time. 

Oh the halloween outfits are the cutest.  I think its a boy and a girl so i got an elephant for a girl and tigger for a boy.  Adorable!  If it's two girls the tigger goes back and I get a zebra and if it's two boys the elephant goes back and I get a lion or dinosaur.  DH doesn't know I bought them.  I hid them in my mums car lol. 

Oh please names...we can hardly agree on one let alone two.  The other night he agreed to two but I'm not sure i like them.  He agrees to a name then 2 days later denies he said that.  Men!  So the name conversation has been closed until we find out the sexes.


----------



## rocky1

Amy- some clinics put you on the pill regardless of sharing, mine does. They put me on the pill when my AF started in august and have to stop on 4th october and start suprecur injections that day, they wont do a scan untill 22nd october, im on long protocol, i know every clinic differs but just thought i would share mine. Hope it goes super quick for you hun, when they 1st told me the pill for 2 months i thought it would take forever, but it flew by before i knew it im a week away xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Tested this morning


----------



## dingle123

Oh gawd. Are you going to test tomorrow? Much love and hugs, ED.


----------



## galprincess

Amy onmy first cycle on pill i started pill day 2 like you your AF should arrive 3 or 4 days as they said after day 21 but dont worry if bit longer mine was 6 days as you will find out 100 people could be on same protocol but no 2 cycles will be exact!!! you will be testing around xmas i think if ive worked it out properly!!! We have a 10 yr old a 2 yr and 1 on way in a 2 bedroom but are in process of buying somewhere bigger!!!


----------



## galprincess

Everyday hun hang on a few days sweetie isnt it a bit early?


----------



## dingle123

Just had the call - all 3 fertilised!

Apparently there are no dark patches which is good (what do I know?) so we are provisionally booked in for et @ 10am Saturday. The negative nurse told us yesterday that with only 3 eggs they wouldn't go to blast because we have so few eggs, so best to get them straight back in. 

All change - as the are doing so well - they will call us Sat @ 08:30 to let us know if they are still going strong and if so, we can still go to blast. I'm not sure if I am more elated that the news is good or the fact the phonecall came early!  

Have also been told no drama re transferring 2. How long does it take till they can grade them?

Looks like our little gamble paid off....come on little 3  

Xxxx


----------



## galprincess

I didnt get told grades until ET hun so not entirely sure but main thing is sound fab see quality!!!! dark patches means fragmentation hun so they sound like clean fab embies just what you want and with having 3 good thing is 2 back and 1 spare!!!! are you having 2 blasts hun? lucky you i was allowed 1 blast or 2 day 2-3 but all clinics differ.
Congrats and good luck for sat xxx


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Tam xxx

Yes to two blasts. However I am not sure whether to take them to blast now - would I be a fool not to?


----------



## galprincess

Dingle its personal choice ive never been offered blasts so im not really right to answer but putting myself in your shoes they obviously think there good chance so id wait until update Saturday and ask their advice thats just what i would do basically day 2-3 they need to get to blast stage in your body, having 5 days blasts they there already so you just need body to grow bit more and implant but its your body, they your embies you decide xxx


----------



## Donna82

Great news Laura......

Fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Got my treatment plan:
Pill scan - 15th oct
Start nasal spray - 16th oct
Start injections - 23rd oct
Egg collection - 6th November.

Providing my period is not late next week these are my dates x

Just remember though Minhas is on holiday and back to work 12th Nov to do hubby's microtese same day as EC so ill have to call them back and tell them hopefully runs over a bit *


----------



## galprincess

Amy lol i was way out you wont be testing over xmas lol!!!! i then realised my schedule was long as my recipient wasnt ready i had to stay on pill extra month!!!


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* Fab news! I had 3 fertilise and had a 3dt. On day 3 there were 2 that were grade 1 8 cell embies (the best for day 3 I was told) so they transferred both no issues (in fact they offered both we thought we would have to fight). It's unlikely with only 3 they will allow them to go to blast. They usually only go to blast when there are too many that are doing well and they want to go longer to pick out the best. But with only 3 they will easily be able to pick out the best two so why wait? Look at me twins with 3dt


----------



## Suke M

I am another one with twins from two embies being put back on day 3 and only had 3 fertilised eggs too ... take it as a good sign xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi Amy wow thats quick there you go im EC on 5th November so will be testing together xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Rocky - finger crossed we both get our   together. I was shocked I didn't think would be so quick must of been coz of recipient I guess

Gal princess - I know was shocked too! Just hoping it works x


----------



## rocky1

Amy- definately   it must have been, i guess all the clinics differ, i know mine are really busy and has started doing cycles for sharers and freezing the donated eggs. Its fantastic you must be excited now, i am cannot wait, would be the best xmas pressie ever hey xxx


----------



## dingle123

3 day looking pretty tempting....want those puppies back inside Mama! Just hope they continue to hang in there till Sat. Xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* I wanted a 3dt for that reason...in my belly so I could protect them  but obviously it worked.


----------



## dingle123

I'm just struggling to understand why the embryologist suggested it...not sure what the benefit to the growth of the embie is?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Rocky - where are you doing yours again? I think they will have to delay me a few days from 6th as Minhas isn't back from annual leave till Monday the 12th but shouldn't be a problem nurse said

Laura - hoping for them to make it to day 5! Is there a chance then that if they let them go to blast on day 3 that they may not make it x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Quick question...

Can someone explain to me how they do the ec? Do they put u out? How long does it take?



I'm already in my pjs which I warmed on the radiator whilst in the bath haha I reckon I'll be asleep by 6 once I start this treatment, no doubt the drugs knock you out?! X


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* They can do EC under sedation or General Anesthetic (GA). Lister tend to do it under GA unless you can't have GA. You are only out for about 15 minutes and feel nothing or remember nothing. I came too and was full of beans it was like I had the best power nap. I also was lucky as I had no pain after. I took the tube home and put a hotwater on my belly and watched tv.


----------



## Donna82

They insert a speculum... Like with a smear and go straight through vaginal wall to ovaries.....

Depending on clinic it ranges from sedation to general anaesthetic.....

I was done and awake within bout 45mins to a hour x


----------



## dingle123

GA is a-mazing! The crazy posh lady shoved the drip in, said to me your face may feel a bit funny....and er, that was it! I felt like crap/whoozy until I had managed to drink two jugs of water and then wanted to get up and into my clothes. It's honestly nothing to worry about, Amy xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Lol sounds bit scary to me but I'm petrified of needles and hospitals. Only been put out having teeth out when younger. Never been in hospital for anything before I think that's why it freaks me out
Ill survive lol. Like hubby said you won't be scared by the end and hopefully will all be worth it x


----------



## dingle123

I think once you have had a fair few 'dildo cams' and dropped your knickers on more than one occasion....it's like a breeze, promise.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hahahahahaha I just burst out laughing!


----------



## Donna82

Pmsl Laura...... That made me chuckle too but oh so true lol x


----------



## dingle123




----------



## Journey99

[/b]Laura[/b] The crazy posh lady was awesome! *Amy* I told her I was afraid of needles and asked for the numbing cream she said she doesn't do the canula in the hand she does it with a butterfly needle in the arm like when they take blood and you don't feel a thing. She was right I felt nothing. I was out in about 5 seconds.

When I had my first prenatal appointment I walked in the room and there was a tray with a speculum sitting on it and I sighed because I knew what that meant. When the dr came in she asked when my last smear was and as it was time for another she said she had to do a chlamydia test anyways so might as well do it all in one go. I said to her "oh man I thought I was done with having stuff shoved up there and the next thing would be coming out" she laughed so hard. It's just like going for scans now I have to remember NOT to take off my pants haha.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hahaha

Oh I'll be the same ill freak it makes me feel ill even reading that I can't watch on tv nothing. Gonna be a comedy gold moment the first night of stimms in this house god knows what the neighbours will think haha x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Do you all watch celeb juice?!

I'm wetting myself here, he has my sence of humour haha


----------



## rocky1

amy, oh i see, im at CRGW near cardiff, its a private clinic and they dont do GA just sedation, i wish i did, i would much prefer to be out of it x


----------



## HJones0809

dingle123 said:


> Just had the call - all 3 fertilised!
> 
> Apparently there are no dark patches which is good (what do I know?) so we are provisionally booked in for et @ 10am Saturday. The negative nurse told us yesterday that with only 3 eggs they wouldn't go to blast because we have so few eggs, so best to get them straight back in.
> 
> All change - as the are doing so well - they will call us Sat @ 08:30 to let us know if they are still going strong and if so, we can still go to blast. I'm not sure if I am more elated that the news is good or the fact the phonecall came early!
> 
> Have also been told no drama re transferring 2. How long does it take till they can grade them?
> 
> Looks like our little gamble paid off....come on little 3
> 
> Xxxx


Omg I missed your EC!! Three fertilizing is brill!! Hope your not too uncomfortable hun will be thinking of you Saturday  ET is so lovely and very emotional  xxx


----------



## HJones0809

rocky1 said:


> amy, oh i see, im at CRGW near cardiff, its a private clinic and they dont do GA just sedation, i wish i did, i would much prefer to be out of it x


Don't go worrying the sedation is fab! Staff are so lovely they hold your hand and talk to you through it - I remember bits of it  xxx


----------



## galprincess

Amy im severely needle phobic my son has to come to blood tests with me but trust me dont think too far ahead just 1 day at a time otherwise its too overwhelming and it cant be that bad i was wide awake i saw whole procedure and ive done it twice no one would do more than once sweetie if it was that horrendous you got us lot we will get you through xxx If you feel worried just think more people will know you intimately than ever before lol i too am clinical places phobic but you soon become in the system and know it and before you realise your doing it


----------



## everydayisagift

OTD -   gutted


----------



## galprincess

Everyday awwww hunni so sorry you didnt get the right outcome this time


----------



## Donna82

So sorry everyday x x


----------



## shenagh1

So sorry for your outcome everyday xx


----------



## Suke M

*Everyday *- So sorry  

*Rocky *- I had sedation with EC, but have had GA with two other procedures in the past and I honestly can't tell the difference. The stuff was pumped into me, I felt a bit drunk and the next thing I know, I am in the ward with my hubby next to me. I was VERY emotional though and cried when I found out how many eggs.

The strangest bit is the dream I had that night, well I think it was a dream. It is all a bit fuzzy as I was sleeping on and off for the rest of the day and all I remember the day after EC saying to DH that I dreamt about EC and the actual procedure. All the instruments were white plastic, and they did this, then that happened, etc... How much of that was a memory I have no idea, but I do know that sedation apparently means you are still awake, but really drowsy and it gives you short-term amnesia which is why you think you have been asleep. I would be happy to have sedation again so it can't be that bad.

AFM - 8 weeks today, YAY!!! Can't believe it, it really is a dream come true. Hubby was working yesterday and got home at 5:30am this morning. He woke me up rubbing my tummy (which made me need a wee) and saying that he is so happy to be with me and is really proud of me for making him a Dad and he can't wait to meet our twins. Bless him, love him to bits, but FFS could've done without him snoring for the next 2 hours, LOL!


----------



## dingle123

A quick question for the ladies in the 'know'...

Roughly how long does it take for the trigger to get out of your system? I just took a test and it says not pregnant. To me that says it is out of my system and therefore no fake BFP's once the embies are back in.

Xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Suke M said:


> AFM - 8 weeks today, YAY!!! Can't believe it, it really is a dream come true. Hubby was working yesterday and got home at 5:30am this morning. He woke me up rubbing my tummy (which made me need a wee) and saying that he is so happy to be with me and is really proud of me for making him a Dad and he can't wait to meet our twins. Bless him, love him to bits, but FFS could've done without him snoring for the next 2 hours, LOL!


I love your hubby, he sounds fab


----------



## hereishoping

How is everybody?

Congrats on having 3 fertilised eggs Dingle, that's fab   You must be excited for ET? As Hannah said it's a lovely experience. 

And congrats Suke, twins!!! You must be over the moon   I had 13 eggs like you, 3 fertilised for me and 2 put back on day 3...I likeyou am convinced I'm having twins. Is that mad?? I have my first scan on Wed, I can't wait!!

When waiting for the first scan is it normal to obsess about everything? I'm far worse than I was on the 2ww. I haven't gone back to work yet since EC as I spent a wk in hospital last week with OHSS and am still getting over it...think being home is giving me too much time to worry about everything. I'm 6wk1day and apart from being sooooooo tired all the time i'm ok. I did have really sore boobs up to yesterday but they seem to have gone now. Is this normal? I guess it's lucky not to have ms but i feel as though i want it so i can believe this is really happening. Yep I'm mad


----------



## galprincess

Suke awwww bless your hubby my DP said that when i was pregnant with Brody and he snores every night lol just aswell i fall asleep before him!!!
Dingle i tested everyday and i got BFP up until 2 days after trigger then it was out of system as got BFN i got BFN up until 9dp2dt so 11dpo but everyone different honey xxx
Hereishoping good luck for wednesday and yes the wait to scan is longest hardest wait ever!!! one day id have lots of symptoms then next none and then i kept thinking what if i go scan and they see nothing etc completely normal xxx


----------



## HJones0809

hereishoping said:


> How is everybody?
> 
> Congrats on having 3 fertilised eggs Dingle, that's fab  You must be excited for ET? As Hannah said it's a lovely experience.
> 
> And congrats Suke, twins!!! You must be over the moon  I had 13 eggs like you, 3 fertilised for me and 2 put back on day 3...I likeyou am convinced I'm having twins. Is that mad?? I have my first scan on Wed, I can't wait!!
> 
> When waiting for the first scan is it normal to obsess about everything? I'm far worse than I was on the 2ww. I haven't gone back to work yet since EC as I spent a wk in hospital last week with OHSS and am still getting over it...think being home is giving me too much time to worry about everything. I'm 6wk1day and apart from being sooooooo tired all the time i'm ok. I did have really sore boobs up to yesterday but they seem to have gone now. Is this normal? I guess it's lucky not to have ms but i feel as though i want it so i can believe this is really happening. Yep I'm mad


How exciting!! you wait the first scan is amazing  Amanda will give you lots of pics as well! don't go worrying about symptoms we are all different! I'm counting down the days til my next scan (17th Oct) can't believe ill be 17wks on Sunday! Big belly already  x


----------



## HJones0809

dingle123 said:


> A quick question for the ladies in the 'know'...
> 
> Roughly how long does it take for the trigger to get out of your system? I just took a test and it says not pregnant. To me that says it is out of my system and therefore no fake BFP's once the embies are back in.
> 
> Xxxx


I don't know sorry hun as I didn't test until 3 days before otd  xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi Hannah!! Here you all are lol! thanks hun, thats all i worry about but i guess theres no point, its gotta be done, wow 17 weeks how quick thats gone, how are you? xxx

hereishoping here you are too ha ha, ooooh im so excited for you for your scan, bet you just cant wait xxx

suke Hi and thankyou, i hope it goes the same for me too, that definately doesnt sound too bad, thankyou for sharing, im im allready feeling better xxx


----------



## dingle123

Sorry for all the questions and dithering...

Just had a call - all 3 are grade 1 and they want to go to blast. Do I insist on transfer tomorrow? Ahhhhh *pulls out hair*


----------



## Suke M

*Dingle *- The choice is yours, they are your eggs, but you could ask for 1 or 2 put back tomorrow and to take the remaining 1 or 2 to blast for freezing? Well done on having super quality eggs though honey! xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah Laura that's brill! Great US sperm done the job haha x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura - I also personally would go to blast and demand for 2 put back and freeze other 1 x


----------



## Journey99

Oh that's fab news *laura* it's a tough one. I would say the embriologists know what they are doing and to trust their judgement. You could get 3 blasts which means 1 back and two to freeze for future siblings. Clearly you make good eggs and them Texans have super sperm  What's the saying "everything's bigger in Texas" hahaha!


----------



## shenagh1

Laura highest grade there... Let them go to blast they really do know wht best!! But if ur uncomfortable with not having them back tell them this xx


----------



## cocobella

Great news. Like journey said they know what they are doing so you have got a brilliant chance of them making it!


----------



## galprincess

Laura you are in optimal position you have a choice i wouldnt know what to do id decide if in the position at the time which i know is no help but do what your instincts tell you!!!! you managed 3 super duper embies so you obviously arent doing things wrong!!!!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

dingle

I would go to blast (hope to have any of them tomorrow  )


did anybody have IVF in Lister?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thanks, i will be on here everyday when its needle time lol

i will have to get through it to get something out of it x



galprincess said:


> Amy im severely needle phobic my son has to come to blood tests with me but trust me dont think too far ahead just 1 day at a time otherwise its too overwhelming and it cant be that bad i was wide awake i saw whole procedure and ive done it twice no one would do more than once sweetie if it was that horrendous you got us lot we will get you through xxx If you feel worried just think more people will know you intimately than ever before lol i too am clinical places phobic but you soon become in the system and know it and before you realise your doing it


----------



## Journey99

*trying* I'm a lister success


----------



## hubba_bubba

It's a decision only you can make hun - id say trust your clinic. So happy for you - keep us posted x


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Sorry for all the questions and dithering...
> 
> Just had a call - all 3 are grade 1 and they want to go to blast. Do I insist on transfer tomorrow? Ahhhhh *pulls out hair*


WOW thats great news hun

I wish you all the best in what ever decision you make hun x


----------



## tryingsecondtime

journey

I wonder if all semen parameters have to be within norm?
my DH motility was first time for years under 'normal' level and they persuade to do icsi


----------



## Journey99

*trying* We were the opposite. DH had poor morphology and we were going to do ICSI but on the day he had super swimmers and they refused to do ICSI stating we didnt' need it. I was so upset but clearly they know what they are talking about. It takes 3 months for new sperm to be made so if his sample was poor now it is likely to be poor at EC and ICSI may be best. It's not that much money when you consider your treatment is free and it will definitely help boost the odds of fertilisation.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

journey

I simply want to ensure myself that they do not try to do icsi in every case

by the way
I have ET tomorrow


----------



## dingle123

*trying* - lots of luck for today - thinking of you


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*laura * - what did you decide to do?

*trying * - good luck for today love

Hope everyone has great weekend xxx


----------



## dingle123

Morning,

Had a call this morning: all 3 are still grade 1, cell 9, 8 and 7. So we are hanging in there till Monday.

Thank you for your feedback ladies - it was much appreciated xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's brilliant Laura!! 

Are you gonna say you want two put back x


----------



## P4TP

Congrats dingle, two more days and u will be reunited x


----------



## cocobella

That is great news Laura.  
Good luck with your ET today trying. Very exciting.


----------



## photographerlady

I have a slightly embarrassing question. I know the BMI cap is 30 but I am 29 and little worried on my appointment in a few weeks that they wont be happy being so overweight. Did many of you have to lose well below BMI30 before starting?


----------



## tryingsecondtime

thank you so much for all wishes

I had ET of 2 early blastocysts


----------



## dingle123

Yay!!!!


----------



## Donna82

Photographerlady....

My bmi was 30.6 when I had treatment x


----------



## photographerlady

thanks for answering! Good info to know this board is great


----------



## Donna82

No problem.....

It's definitely a great board..... And a great website altogether.

I've had more info and support from here than anywhere else.

Good luck with and future treatment  x


----------



## HJones0809

photographerlady said:


> thanks for answering! Good info to know this board is great


I found a clinic that was more concerned with AMH than BMI - the lowest I got my bmi was 36 x some clinics put so much on bmi it's heartbreaking - hope you get started soon x


----------



## photographerlady

I found a clinic that was more concerned with AMH than BMI - the lowest I got my bmi was 36 x some clinics put so much on bmi it's heartbreaking - hope you get started soon x
[/quote]

I havent had my AMH tested yet, was more worried about my BMI but have 3 weeks before my appointment. Back to the swimming pool


----------



## Journey99

*photographerlady* I had to lose a stone to get my bmi to 30. I believe 30 is the cut off


----------



## HJones0809

Lol I remember that well!! Slimming world and the swimming pool was my best friend  which area are you from? My clinic was in Cardiff x ps my gp was kind enough to do my AMH blood test and other tests on the nhs which saved me lots of money. I dieted for two years (lost 4 stone) and clinic still wouldn't let me egg share hence I found another clinic - both me and my recipient are pregnant first time of trying egg share x


----------



## photographerlady

HJones0809 said:


> Lol I remember that well!! Slimming world and the swimming pool was my best friend  which area are you from? My clinic was in Cardiff x ps my gp was kind enough to do my AMH blood test and other tests on the nhs which saved me lots of money. I dieted for two years (lost 4 stone) and clinic still wouldn't let me egg share hence I found another clinic - both me and my recipient are pregnant first time of trying egg share x


Maybe I will ask my GP to do my AMH tests. I have my last consultant appointment (NHS) next week so will ask then I ideally like to get down to 28 or below, my London appointment for eggshare is early Nov. I was so worried about my weight I pushed it back.


----------



## Journey99

My PCT refused to do my AMH stating it cost too much.  My GP requested it and warned me it may be rejected.  Apparently it's an expensive test to which my response was its cheaper than if I did IVF on the NHS. Silly NHS!


----------



## galprincess

photographerlady my first treatment i went to consultation and my BMI was 30.4 i had to get as close to 28 as possible so i did in 3 months , this time my BMI was 26 i wasnt allowed AMH i was told FSH,LH and E2 which tell you same as AMH but you can get those done on NHS wish you well in weight loss and treatment 
Trying second time- Congrats on 2 early blast transfer xxx
Dingle they are fab hunni on day 3 with my 1st cycle i had a top grade 7 and 8 cell put back and that resulted in Brody so i def have fab feeling about you


----------



## annie.moon

I recently did a cycle of IVF and donated my eggs. It didn't work out for me, but I have been wondering how the recipient got on. If she's pregnant I would know I didn't do it all for nothing. However, I'm feeling anxious about finding out. Anyone got any thoughts on how they felt about this?

Annie


----------



## Donna82

Hi Annie.moon

So sorry treatment didn't work for you.

As far as recipient goes I think if like the find out, curiosity would drive me nuts if not. X


----------



## Suke M

*Dingle *- Hi lady, first chance I've had to get online today, but have been thinking about you all day. Sounds like you've got some super embryos there  Not long now, I know you must be eager, but it will be worth the wait xxx

*Re BMI* - My PCT has a cut off of 29, yet the PCT where my in-laws live do not have any BMI criteria. Each one is different so best to ask. My clinic does both NHS and private treatment so it puts all the tests for the private ladies though via NHS, which is great as I only paid a nominal charge for my drugs (regardless of quantity needed) and the ICSI fee.

*Annie.moon* - So sorry it didn't work. I always think we should be extra lucky for doing a good deed, so it is just not fair when it doesn't happen. I haven't yet found out about my recipient, I occassionaly wonder how many fertilised for her, did they go to blast, how many were put back, did she also get twins, etc... I think it is more me being nosey than an overwhelming desire to find out. Maybe one day I will ask, but for now, I am happy not knowing.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Journey99

*annie* sorry it didn't work for you. I was anxious about finding out as well. In fact I waited until after my 12 week scan before asking. Had treatment not worked I'm not sure when I would have been ready to know but do know I would eventually want to know that at least I helped someone out.


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> My PCT refused to do my AMH stating it cost too much. My GP requested it and warned me it may be rejected. Apparently it's an expensive test to which my response was its cheaper than if I did IVF on the NHS. Silly NHS!


Utterly ridiculous!


----------



## dingle123

*Annie* - not in your position (yet) but just wanted to say I am really sorry it didn't work out this time xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Same, lab rung GP saying they won't do this test on nhs it's not required for ivf ( it actually said them words on the print out of all bloods I'd had done!)



dingle123 said:


> Journey99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My PCT refused to do my AMH stating it cost too much. My GP requested it and warned me it may be rejected. Apparently it's an expensive test to which my response was its cheaper than if I did IVF on the NHS. Silly NHS!
> 
> 
> 
> Utterly ridiculous!
Click to expand...


----------



## galprincess

Annie huge hugs sweetie you dont have a time limit to find out if you want to, there is no right or wrong on my first cycle i found out at 12 weeks and was delighted she had , same this time but had it not worked for me i dont know if i would because although im proud i did a fab deed and helped another couple firstly i wanted it to work for us so honestly i dont know because of the emotions it might have dragged up jealousy, why did it work for her and not me etc i hope ive made sense. Do what you feel is right for you and be prepared for either outcome if you choose to find out xxx
Amy i was private patient and still they didnt do AMH for me instead they insisted i asked gp for FSH,LH and E2 i a\sked clinic why they wouldnt do the test and they said because it would cost us more than the treatment itself!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

He was prepared to do everything lister required. Fsh lh e2. Only ones that nhs would do was amh and a hep b one. Had to pay for these at the lister as we was going to just do normal icsi it wasn't till a week or two after my first consultation we decided to egg share and I'd already paid for them so lost the money x


----------



## Journey99

Weird Lister did my AMH for free.  I did pay for DHs hep b as NHS did wrong test twice and I paid for chromosome testing to speed up the process.


----------



## Donna82

I also had my amh at Lister before I changed clinics.... Just checked paperwork x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

We was made to pay for amh as when I had that blood done we wasn't going to do egg sharing and just pay the full 7 grand for it. Then 2 weeks after I decided to egg share x


----------



## vickym1984

Annie. Not been in that position yet but wanted to give you a hug

Re BMI, Herts and Essex have the cut off as BMI as 35 for egg sharing. My BMI is 33.3 and should be 30.9 at the highest by the time we go for an appt in Jan. 

Won't have th pay for AMH either here, all female tests are included as part of the egg share, only have to pay for his blood tests, which we are going to see if we can get done on NHS via GP


----------



## galprincess

Dingle good luck for today xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Morning lovelies

Quick update: out of the 3, 2 were at morula stage this morning. Consultant said we could come back this pm as would probably turn into blastocysts....or go ahead with transfer. We went with putting them back - hope we did the right thing. 

Xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle thats fab news sweetie mine never got to that stage outside my body so surely that gives you a better chance than i had everything crossed when is OTD?


----------



## Suke M

Woohoo *Dingle* - You are now pregnant (until proven otherwise). Well done lady. They are in the best place now so gives you the best chance of a big, fat positive in a few days. Take it easy and have lots of positive thoughts, I know it is hard, but try not to over analysis all the twinges and cramps, the progesterone will cause this. So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura that's fab!


----------



## shenagh1

Laura yay!!!!   sounds great        fx now for ur BFP congrats on being pupo mrs xx


----------



## staceyemma

Dingle I have everything crossed for u sweetheart xxxx            xxxx


----------



## Jessbrad

congrats on being pupo dingle  

Just an update from me, i have been to hospital and have found out what drugs i will be taking and i will be on lower doses aswell which im happy with, so now waiting untill period arrives and then can get started. However we were always told from day one they would put 2 eggs back, however the nurse we have recently seen has said because of my age and the fact its out first icsi they only want to put 1 back. 

We still have the decison if we relli want 2, but im really stuck now with the decision , i just dont know, my bmi is a bit under im 5ft2 and size 8 so have always been very slim so nurses obviously are worrying how i would cope with carrying twins if this was to happen, but of course this might not happen even if i have 2 put back, and of course we are paying privately which can get quite expensive so we want the best chance. HELP lol! xxx


----------



## galprincess

Jess my friend is size 8 and is currently pregnant with her 2nd set of twins and is seeing a consultant as her BMI is low she has twin boys from 1st FET and now twins again from 2nd FET!!! small girls can naturally conceive and carry twins so dont let that put you off xxx
Laura forgot to say congrats on being PUPO its impossible not to wonder constantly whats happening in there etc but try to stay sane xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Update from me 
Sorry it not on the same chat line as everyone else 
Since thu have been   on and off all the time and finding it very hard why it didn't happen for us this time 

I rang the clinic this morning as I want to get going ASAP (if allowed to egg share again) and I have a follow up appointment on Wed 3rd Oct so hopefully I will be allowed to egg share again and won't have to wait to long


----------



## galprincess

Everyday awww hunni you cry it out good luck for follow up for wednesday thats nice and quick, i dont think there is ever a cut and dry answer as to why it works or doesnt its one of those things in most cases i really hope they can shed some light and let you egg share again if this is what you wish to do good luck with future treatment xxx


----------



## dingle123

Everyday - I really hope the wait isn't too long to start again - roll on Wed. Who are you seeing?


----------



## dingle123

Thanks for all the PUPO congrats (and invaluable support) - am I - 0dp5dt - is that right?


----------



## Journey99

*Laura*    congrats! Yup you are 0dp5dt


----------



## dingle123

Thank you J!


----------



## cocobella

The good thing about a 5dt is that you don't have to wait quite so long to test


----------



## dingle123

Thank gawd!


----------



## tryingsecondtime

so I am 2dp5dt

I am planning to test on Saturday or Sunday


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Everyday - I really hope the wait isn't too long to start again - roll on Wed. Who are you seeing?


Same doctor as last time (We had the same one )


----------



## dingle123

I didn't have Dr Thum in the end - it was all a bit odd...


----------



## Journey99

*Laura*
I only saw Dr Thum twice my whole treatment. I only dealt with the nurses and had a different person for EC and ET. Then again my ET was on a Sunday. Not that it really mattered. I generally had the same nurse for my whole treatment and same sonographer.


----------



## dingle123

DP said recently they must got him off the streets for our consultation back in Feb  

We had Dr Faris who refused to put me on the pill and consequently called us to explain why, a different guy for ec (lovely) and Dr Faris again today...a female consultant who decided to halt the DR....also had lots of different sonographers! 

Ah well. Least Annette was consistent...


----------



## tryingsecondtime

I saw my consultant only once at the beginning  

sonographers - different every time as the main one went on holiday during my treatment   and she was the best

nurses - I saw max 3 times the same person, Annette only twice   and she is great

I don't remember who was on my EC and my ET and clinic does not provide documents with doctors, nurses details after procedures which is strange and odd  in my opinion


----------



## galprincess

Dingle its same at my clinic too although my consultant did my 1st egg share start to finish this time i saw him on consultation then i think he got abducted      although in the end i didnt mind all the staff were lovely but it does say in contract thing i signed Dr Verwoed will control and assist and do all surgeries ummm nope he didnt!!!


----------



## dingle123

Ah....I guess at the end of the day it doesn't really matter....I hope!


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies - well, I think we did the right thing putting Fruit and Fibre back (!)

Consultant said they would become blasts today but they were returned as early blasts yesterday. Our third embabie was called Disaranno as we were hoping to put him on ice heehee. Called just now - he made it to blast but not good enough to freeze (boo) 

I keep reading that early blasts are usually girls and develop a little slower than boy embryos....we shall see!

How are all you pregger ladies doing? Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle wow i never heard that about early blasts being girls as my friends early blast is David!!! blasts very raraely get to freeze hun and you got 2 back where they will grow and snuggle in especially in this cold weather they will wanna snuggle in tight exciting!!!!


----------



## Suke M

*Dingle *- How are you feeling with Fruit & Fibre nestling in? Have no idea about the boy/girl blast thing, not heard about it until now. Our 3rd embie didn't make it past 5 cells so am really pleased we went for two being put back in as although both have taken, have no idea if they would've survived outside my body and then the defrosting issue, uh, it can be so stressful trying to figure out what to do for the best.

AFM - I seem to have suddenly got a bump... I was sat watching tv being my normal bloated self and then looked down and blimey.... There is a bump that is round and firm! I have no idea if it is the Crinone (I am weaning myself off it at the moment), my constipation or the two dinners that I ate last night, but this morning it is a little less, but there is still something there and I am enjoying every second of this new pregnant figure. Took a photo as it is the first time I have looked pregnant rather than tubby. 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Journey99

*sukem* I'm much smaller in the morning and as the day tigresses my bump gets bigger and very hard. It's weird lol


----------



## galprincess

Suke yu like you and journey i have huge bump in evening by morning about half the size i think in evening digestion slows etc 
Dingle love the names!!!!


----------



## dingle123

*Suke* - love the new profile pic!!!!!!! The Bump Squad are all moving into exciting times now!

I feel ok, lots of twinges but realise its most likey the Cycolgest xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Your bump is so cute! X



Suke M said:


> *Dingle *- How are you feeling with Fruit & Fibre nestling in? Have no idea about the boy/girl blast thing, not heard about it until now. Our 3rd embie didn't make it past 5 cells so am really pleased we went for two being put back in as although both have taken, have no idea if they would've survived outside my body and then the defrosting issue, uh, it can be so stressful trying to figure out what to do for the best.
> 
> AFM - I seem to have suddenly got a bump... I was sat watching tv being my normal bloated self and then looked down and blimey.... There is a bump that is round and firm! I have no idea if it is the Crinone (I am weaning myself off it at the moment), my constipation or the two dinners that I ate last night, but this morning it is a little less, but there is still something there and I am enjoying every second of this new pregnant figure. Took a photo as it is the first time I have looked pregnant rather than tubby.
> 
> Love to you all xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle we arent a complete squad yet!!!! i find out colour of bump in 5 weeks eeks cant believe i will be half way then!!!


----------



## wheeley

Hi ladies!

Hope your all well. Said hello a few weeks ago and have since been waiting for my egg share consultation at Complete Fertility in Southampton.

Appointment is finally here but a long wait until the 8th November!   But at least I have the appointment now (I am not very good with waiting!!  )

My doctors were kind enough to agree to the AMH test as the Nurse at Complete told me that it has to be above 15. I convinced the doctor cause I said that there was no point using up an appointment that someone else could have if I don't meet the criteria  

Anyway, had my results back today and have been told they are satisfactory at 2. Yes that's right, 2    I told the doctors secretary that above 15 was satisfactory and could I speak to a doc. Unfortunately, there are no docs available until tomorrow so I have what will feel like a long wait until the morning to find out what '2' means. I have done a bit of research and there does seem to be two different scales. If it's 2pmol/l then I am buggered! If it's 2ng/ml then I may still be in with a chance but is still only 14.something pmol/l which doesn't meet the criteria for Complete 

If they said 2 is 'satisfactory' then surely they would be talking about ng/ml I don't know, all I do know is I am winding myself up thinking about it! I am   it will be ng/ml otherwise it will be back to the drawing board for us.

Your thoughts would be appreciated  

Dingle - Congrats on being PUPO x

SUKE - Nice bump you have there, congrats on TWINS!! x

xxx


----------



## cocobella

Great you have got an appointment. The waiting is so hard during this whole process. That is really annoying for you not to have all the information. Is there any way you can phone back an ask if it is pmol or ng as that will help you work out where you are. If it turns out to be pmol and 14 I am pretty sure you will be ok. It is only a bit under and lots of clinics accept numbers a lot lower than that. Hope you are able to get some more information. The fact that they said satisfactory sounds promising


----------



## wheeley

cocobella said:


> Great you have got an appointment. The waiting is so hard during this whole process. That is really annoying for you not to have all the information. Is there any way you can phone back an ask if it is pmol or ng as that will help you work out where you are. If it turns out to be pmol and 14 I am pretty sure you will be ok. It is only a bit under and lots of clinics accept numbers a lot lower than that. Hope you are able to get some more information. The fact that they said satisfactory sounds promising


Thanks for replying Cocobella. Unfortunately, the secretary said that all the results said was 'satisfactory' and when I asked for the specific result i.e. a number she said '2'. Apparently the whole surgery are attending a meeting all afternoon so there was nobody to explain. I even called the fertility clinic in Southampton too! I thought that as they are NHS as well as private, they would be able to read the results on the centralised database but apparently it doesnt work like that  Think I might have sounded like a mad women when I called  but I guess they get a lot of weird ladies calling 

I think it's the 'satisfactory' that I am clinging onto at the moment. That's all I can do until tomorrow. When I speak to the Doctor I think that I am going to request all my blood tests results that I have had over the last couple of years in writing. Do you have any idea if they will do this?

xxx


----------



## wheeley

Cocobella -  I see you are having twins! Congrats! Me and the other half were having a conversation about whether we would have 1 or 2 back in (even though we are no where near that stage! lol), he seems to be a bit scared of having twins. More down to affordability etc but I would quite happily have 2! I know it will be hard though because my parents live 250 miles away and his live in the UAE at the moment!

The way I see it is I want the best chance possible of conceiving so to me 2 is the way forward. Anyway, that's obviously something for later on down the line  

xxx


----------



## Suke M

wheeley said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hope your all well. Said hello a few weeks ago and have since been waiting for my egg share consultation at Complete Fertility in Southampton.
> 
> Appointment is finally here but a long wait until the 8th November!  But at least I have the appointment now (I am not very good with waiting!! )
> 
> My doctors were kind enough to agree to the AMH test as the Nurse at Complete told me that it has to be above 15. I convinced the doctor cause I said that there was no point using up an appointment that someone else could have if I don't meet the criteria
> 
> Anyway, had my results back today and have been told they are satisfactory at 2. Yes that's right, 2   I told the doctors secretary that above 15 was satisfactory and could I speak to a doc. Unfortunately, there are no docs available until tomorrow so I have what will feel like a long wait until the morning to find out what '2' means. I have done a bit of research and there does seem to be two different scales. If it's 2pmol/l then I am buggered! If it's 2ng/ml then I may still be in with a chance but is still only 14.something pmol/l which doesn't meet the criteria for Complete
> 
> If they said 2 is 'satisfactory' then surely they would be talking about ng/ml I don't know, all I do know is I am winding myself up thinking about it! I am  it will be ng/ml otherwise it will be back to the drawing board for us.
> 
> Your thoughts would be appreciated
> 
> Dingle - Congrats on being PUPO x
> 
> SUKE - Nice bump you have there, congrats on TWINS!! x
> 
> xxx


Hi Wheeley

It is all thanks to Complete that I have my bump!

I know it seems really slow, we had our first appointment back in November last year and were lucky that we hit the jackpot first time, but the team is really good (apart from one nurse who I didn't like) and the results speak for themselves. You can ask your surgery for a list of test results and they should provide them. I found a friendly receptionist that didn't have a clue what anything meant, but was willing to print all the info out so I could research it.

If there is anything I can help with regarding Complete, give me a shout xxx


----------



## wheeley

Thanks Suke  

Do you know how long it takes from the initial consultation to start the treatment (obviously depending on being matched too)? My consultation is on the 8th November and I have a knee op on the 26th November. The knee op is an over night stay in hospital but I'm hoping this will not delay my treatment all :/

Sorry to hear about the nurse! Hopefully I don't see the same one!

xxx


----------



## galprincess

Wheeley oh how worrying for you but im sure its the scale that puts you at 14 otherwise they would have said you cant do it, AMH is only 1 factor hunni as long as everything else ok im sure you will be fine 
Suke wow your bump is gorgeous i have bump envy i have a teeny tiny bump at mo!!!! im 15 weeks 2 days


----------



## wheeley

galprincess said:


> Wheeley oh how worrying for you but im sure its the scale that puts you at 14 otherwise they would have said you cant do it, AMH is only 1 factor hunni as long as everything else ok im sure you will be fine
> Suke wow your bump is gorgeous i have bump envy i have a teeny tiny bump at mo!!!! im 15 weeks 2 days


Thanks Galprincess. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Wheeley* Strange how the criteria differs from unit to unit. My AMH came back at 4 and I was devestated. However they agreed to let me share. My dr told me it was the lowest they would allow for egg share. I got 17 eggs!! So I don't put much into AMH anymore as I've seen ladies with much higher AMH get less eggs than me. If they do decline you based on your AMH you could try other clinics. Best of luck x


----------



## wheeley

Thanks Journey. Hopefully they will accept me in Southampton because it's one of the more convenient (the other being Salisbury but is a lot more expensive!), if not then at least I know it's not the end of the world and there are clinics out there who might accept me still. 

Wow 17 eggs! That's a fab number with a low AMH result. Just goes to show that the AMH test can't really stand for all that much really.

xxx


----------



## cocobella

wheeley said:


> Cocobella - I see you are having twins! Congrats! Me and the other half were having a conversation about whether we would have 1 or 2 back in (even though we are no where near that stage! lol), he seems to be a bit scared of having twins. More down to affordability etc but I would quite happily have 2! I know it will be hard though because my parents live 250 miles away and his live in the UAE at the moment!
> 
> The way I see it is I want the best chance possible of conceiving so to me 2 is the way forward. Anyway, that's obviously something for later on down the line
> 
> xxx


Thanks. Even though I had two back it was still a big surprise. I didn't expect it to work at all and just wanted to maximise the chances. Of course I am delighted with two! Going to move closer to family though which I was planning to do anyway. 
Oh and I really think the fact they said satisfactory is a really good sign for your result. Don't worry about calling loads. I was always on the phone to my clinic. Always better to have answers than worry, or at least try to find out sometimes..... You can ask for blood test results. If you mean from the GP I had to pay £10 to have a print out of mine.
At least you don't have too long to wait to find out  like journey said AMH isn't the best predictor anyway.x


----------



## Suke M

wheeley said:


> Thanks Suke
> 
> Do you know how long it takes from the initial consultation to start the treatment (obviously depending on being matched too)? My consultation is on the 8th November and I have a knee op on the 26th November. The knee op is an over night stay in hospital but I'm hoping this will not delay my treatment all :/
> 
> Sorry to hear about the nurse! Hopefully I don't see the same one!
> 
> xxx


Your knee op will not delay anything as it took us six months from the initial consultation to start treatment as we had to wait for egg share consultation, counselling and test results. Might be best to see if you can have some of your tests (Hep B, Hep C and HIV is needed for both partners. Chlamydia, Rubella, Gonorrhoea, Y deletion, Karotype, Blood Group, FSH, LH, E2, P4, Syphilis and CMV are all needed for you as well) via your docs and your HIV one needs to be repeated 3 months after the first test to ensure it is negative. Although all these tests are included in the price for egg sharing you can speed up the process if your doctor is approachable and willing. You also have to have at least one session of counselling, so again might be worth trying to make an appointment before your consultation so you have one box ticked and don't have to wait as long as we did.

It was only one nurse that I had an issue with, she seemed to have no compassion whatsoever, but the others were really wonderful. A few in particular stand out and the lead consultants can not be faulted. Mine even called me last week (after I have been signed off) to personally congratulate us and invite us back once the babies are born.

I know it seems forever at this stage, but it really is all go once you've had all the tests back and been matched (which took 3 weeks for us). Just seen your other post... Wessex Fertility are based in Southampton too xxxx

*Galprincess *- Thank you, but I am leaning towards it being lard rather than baby bump looking at it at the moment


----------



## wheeley

Suke M said:


> wheeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Suke
> 
> Do you know how long it takes from the initial consultation to start the treatment (obviously depending on being matched too)? My consultation is on the 8th November and I have a knee op on the 26th November. The knee op is an over night stay in hospital but I'm hoping this will not delay my treatment all :/
> 
> Sorry to hear about the nurse! Hopefully I don't see the same one!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Your knee op will not delay anything as it took us six months from the initial consultation to start treatment as we had to wait for egg share consultation, counselling and test results. Might be best to see if you can have some of your tests (Hep B, Hep C and HIV is needed for both partners. Chlamydia, Rubella, Gonorrhoea, Y deletion, Karotype, Blood Group, FSH, LH, E2, P4, Syphilis and CMV are all needed for you as well) via your docs and your HIV one needs to be repeated 3 months after the first test to ensure it is negative. Although all these tests are included in the price for egg sharing you can speed up the process if your doctor is approachable and willing. You also have to have at least one session of counselling, so again might be worth trying to make an appointment before your consultation so you have one box ticked and don't have to wait as long as we did.
> 
> It was only one nurse that I had an issue with, she seemed to have no compassion whatsoever, but the others were really wonderful. A few in particular stand out and the lead consultants can not be faulted. Mine even called me last week (after I have been signed off) to personally congratulate us and invite us back once the babies are born.
> 
> I know it seems forever at this stage, but it really is all go once you've had all the tests back and been matched (which took 3 weeks for us). Just seen your other post... Wessex Fertility are based in Southampton too xxxx
> 
> *Galprincess *- Thank you, but I am leaning towards it being lard rather than baby bump looking at it at the moment
Click to expand...

That's all good to know, thanks  I have had quite a few of the tests done but not all so I will speak to the docs tomorrow xx Sounds like overall you had a good experience so am really quite excited xxx


----------



## wheeley

cocobella said:


> wheeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobella - I see you are having twins! Congrats! Me and the other half were having a conversation about whether we would have 1 or 2 back in (even though we are no where near that stage! lol), he seems to be a bit scared of having twins. More down to affordability etc but I would quite happily have 2! I know it will be hard though because my parents live 250 miles away and his live in the UAE at the moment!
> 
> The way I see it is I want the best chance possible of conceiving so to me 2 is the way forward. Anyway, that's obviously something for later on down the line
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Even though I had two back it was still a big surprise. I didn't expect it to work at all and just wanted to maximise the chances. Of course I am delighted with two! Going to move closer to family though which I was planning to do anyway.
> Oh and I really think the fact they said satisfactory is a really good sign for your result. Don't worry about calling loads. I was always on the phone to my clinic. Always better to have answers than worry, or at least try to find out sometimes..... You can ask for blood test results. If you mean from the GP I had to pay £10 to have a print out of mine.
> At least you don't have too long to wait to find out  like journey said AMH isn't the best predictor anyway.x
Click to expand...

That's good to know. I don't mind paying £10 if it means I have them rather than second guessing all the time. Thanks Cocobella xxx


----------



## Journey99

Our GP happily printed off all results for us at no charge.  I then kept a copy and gave one to the clinic.  I figured if we had to do it again it was good to have the paperwork.  I agree with SukeM with asking your doctor to do some of the tests before hand.  My clinic you had to pay for certain blood tests me and all the male tests we had to pay for so we did as much as NHS would allow. 

As for our counselling session we did that all on our first inital consultation.  They took my blood his semen and was amazed they had his SA results back in 10 minutes!!!


----------



## Donna82

Wheeley....

I agree with Journey about amh only being 1 factor. I don't think amh is the main concern.

I've got a amh 19 and only got 9 eggs.

Luckily for us that was just enough to share and myself and recipient are pregnant  

Good luck with your appointment and hope it all goes well and moves quickly for you x


----------



## dingle123

AMH means nuffink as far as I'm concerned. I was accepted with an AMH of 38 and retrieved only 7 eggs this cycle. Welcome back Wheely xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

My AMH is 14.1 which I think is low considering I'm only 25. They accepted me but still unsure how many eggs I'm going to get x


----------



## HJones0809

dingle123 said:


> Morning ladies - well, I think we did the right thing putting Fruit and Fibre back (!)
> 
> Consultant said they would become blasts today but they were returned as early blasts yesterday. Our third embabie was called Disaranno as we were hoping to put him on ice heehee. Called just now - he made it to blast but not good enough to freeze (boo)
> 
> I keep reading that early blasts are usually girls and develop a little slower than boy embryos....we shall see!
> 
> How are all you pregger ladies doing? Xxx


Awww Laura I'm so pleased for you and DP it's been a long time coming and finally your pupo!! Hope your resting up and bossing her around  when's your otd?
Han xx


----------



## dingle123

Thanks lovely Hannah  

I'm currently 2dp5dt *yawn*.... OTD is 10th Oct. No symptoms today, boo. Tons of twinges yesterday and period-y feelings but I'm guessing that's down to the cygolest.

Good looking bump LADY!!!!!  

Hope you're feeling ok?

L xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle yippeee 1ww wow your so lucky mine was a 3ww!!!! those twinge feelings are most likely down to cyclogest but could also be implantation you wont feel that exactly as its a chemical reaction but our body reacts to it also ligaments loosening to accept your lil bundles!!!!!


----------



## everydayisagift

Update from me 

Follow Up Appointment went well I can egg share again and i can start on my next AF   if i have a match by then!!

I had bloods taken today for hopefully they wont be to long to come  

I am so glad i booked the appointment so soon after my BFN because now i have something to look forward to and can move on quicker Last night was the best nights sleep i have had since the bad news and i put that all down to looking forward to today appointment 

So back on the diet to lose the weight i put on during treatment and get my BMI back down to 30  my doctor has left my BMI as 30 on my records  which was very nice of him 
And i wont be wasting my money on any extra vits etc this time as they done sweet f all !!!! 

WATCH THIS SPACE !!!!! 

But need   on ideas what to do to loss some weight quick (I am really bad at trying to loss weight ) either tho i loss 2 stone after having LO


----------



## Journey99

Great news ED! I found weight watchers to be the quickest and easiest for me to lose weight. Good luck x


----------



## cocobella

Everyday, That is great news you can egg share again and start again so soon! Brilliant to have something positive to focus on 
Laura, hope you are surviving. The days really do drag on but hopefully good news at the end of it!


----------



## vickym1984

Great news everyday, I know you have done WW before, I would stick with that. There are quick weight loss methods out there, but most of them would put your body at a lack of nutrients, and you want to keep your body as healthy as can be 

How much did you gain during tx? I am dreading putting on any during tx,


----------



## dingle123

Everyday - so pleased for you! I agree with Journey - pro points really works.


----------



## tryingsecondtime

everyday

that's great that you could start soon
to loose a weight just eliminate sugar, min carbohydrates
eat lots of vegetables (preferably raw) and some fruit (try to avoid pear, banana..)
min fat


----------



## everydayisagift

Thank you ladies it means so much to me that you are supporting me AKA (The unlucky one   ) 

I was 12.4 at first appointment which put my BMI at 30 on they charts I was 12.13 last fri so i really need to get back down to 12.4 if not 12 asap 

Any ideas on what you had for breakfast/lunch/dinner/snacks would be great ladies If you dont mind sharing


----------



## photographerlady

Hey everyday, stay positive and like many of the ladies have said Weight Watchers is a great way to get the bmi down. I have been using the app and slowly but surely I am losing the 10-15lbs I need to. Thanks for sharing your experience because I am sure a lot of ppl wonder how soon is too soon to ask about another share.


Thing is on WW fruit and veg is "free" so I tend to have peaches and grapes as snacks. Ready meals for lunch are my cheat at work cause its easy to track the points but breakfast is always oatmeal w/ fruit and dinners the standard 1 "meat" and 2 steamed veg. Also being vegetarian I make a lot of frittatas with potatoes, veggies and little cheddar. My lazy dinner.


----------



## galprincess

Everyday thats brilliant news and you know what to expect so will find you relax a bit more my only advice is do not starve as you need to eat good amount of food i found the my fitness pal app on phone really helped me also having healthy snacks as im a bad snacker lots of fresh food fruit and veg also green tea helped me it speeds up metabolism other than that sorry but you will do it i had 12lbs to lose before treatment i did it in a month and i exercised and ate well that was it really and drank tons of water


----------



## Suke M

everydayisagift said:


> Thank you ladies it means so much to me that you are supporting me AKA (The unlucky one  )
> 
> I was 12.4 at first appointment which put my BMI at 30 on they charts I was 12.13 last fri so i really need to get back down to 12.4 if not 12 asap
> 
> Any ideas on what you had for breakfast/lunch/dinner/snacks would be great ladies If you dont mind sharing


It is brilliant that you can start again so soon. Really pleased for you xx

Re: Diet, I lost 3 stone in six months by just counting calories, doing 10mins of aerobics a day and using the free noom app on my phone. I didn't cut out anything (including alcohol). Most working days, I would have wholemeal toast x 2 with marmite for breakfast, an orange mid-morning, a 50-cal cup-a-soup for lunch, fromage frais mid-afternoon and then made sure my dinner was under 400 cals by picking recipes from the good food website. My evening snack was then either some wine (lots of naughty calories) or hummus and carrots/celery. It worked for me, but my mum has lost a stone in her first month of trying the '600-cal for two days per week and the rest of the time eat normally' diet.

Good luck, there is nothing like a really good goal to help


----------



## wheeley

*Journey *- Fingers crossed we are able to have our counselling session at the first consultation too. It would be nice to tick it off the list so to speak! 

*Dingle * & *Donna82*- Your results AMH results really do prove that it means nothing so I have stopped panicking now  Dingle - Not long until your OTD!!! Donna - Congrats on your BFP x

*Amy* - That was my initial thought that for my age 14 . something is quite low. I feel a lot better about it today though x

*everydayisagift* - Great news on being able to egg share again. Hopefully it won't be too long until you get started again  I am a Slimming World fan myself but I would say from experience that the results can be slower that when doing WW. Most people tend to have a big loss in the first week and then it slows down (to a healthy weekly loss still). It works better for me because I love my food and have big portions which SW allows. It's probably not the best diet if you have a sweet tooth though! I am more of a savoury girl myself so it's OK for me  You are probably best sticking to a plan that you already know works for you 

AFM- I spoke to the doctors surgery again today, although not a doctor as I got up too late whoops (I have 2 weeks off work so am catching up on my sleep!  ) and requested a copy of all my blood tests results so hopefully I will get them in the next few days. They didn't mention cost so hopefully that means I will get them for free! Every little helps as they say!

One good thing about the clinic we are going to is that if I produce an odd number of eggs, the extra one goes to me. However they did say that if I didn't produce enough eggs then I would have them all and carry and the cycle for no extra cost. I did think this was unusual and she didn't say that I could let the recipient have all the eggs and have a free go to myself or anything. At first I thought great! But then I thought a little more and realised that it isn't great at all as the poor recipient would be heartbroken. I think I would feel really guilty and that it would be playing on my mind during the 2ww after ET. At my first consultation I will ask some more questions about this!! Hopefully it won't come to that anyway  Sorry - rattled on a bit there! lol!

xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Wheeley* Hmm that is odd normally the rule of thumb is if you don't get enough you can either donate all to recipient and have another cycle just for your for free or pay a set amount for your cycle and keep all eggs. Also all clinics allow you to have the extra egg but you have the option to give it your recipient. Although I wanted to give the odd one to the recipient they didn't even ask me and just gave it to me. Which worked out well as they gave me all the immature eggs (cheeky sods  ). So of my 9 only 5 were mature.


----------



## wheeley

Yes, I thought it was odd too! I didn't realise all clinics gave you the choice re the extra egg, I think I would rather not have the choice and they decide for me! I am terrible at making decisions   lol!

That is very cheeky but at least it worked for you   You would have thought that they would divide the mature eggs equally or at least give you one mature egg! I wonder how my clinic will divide??!?! Another question to add to the list  

How long does the first consultation last normally?

xxx


----------



## galprincess

Wheeley my clinic gave me 12 and recipient 11!!! i didnt get option they just gave it me i was told if not enough eggs collected i could donate all and get free cycle for us or keep and pay that was it but i do know clinics can differ on this


----------



## wheeley

galprincess said:


> Wheeley my clinic gave me 12 and recipient 11!!! i didnt get option they just gave it me i was told if not enough eggs collected i could donate all and get free cycle for us or keep and pay that was it but i do know clinics can differ on this


Lots of eggies!!! Hope I get a good number too  I think I would definitely be happier with them making the decision for me... will have to check re donating all if it doesn't work though x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Everyday - last year I lost 4 stone. I lost 3 stone of that in 5 months. Literally didn't eat over 100 calories a day it fell off me!

Dingle - hope your ok and not started to go mad with the wait just yet lol


don't know if anyone can help me,

Period turnt up this morning but its very light brown (sorry to be so descriptive) I'm going to call nurses tomorrow as I don't know if to start pill tomorrow counting tomorrow as day 2 as what I've had today hadn't been blood. 

Did anyone else have this problem x


----------



## Journey99

*Wheelie* Our initial consultation lasted 3 hours! But they did everything. I had blood taken ( went in previously for other bloods) DH did a semen sample (which they had the results in 10 minutes!) we saw the counsellor, we saw the fertility doctor then we saw the egg donation nurse. They did warn us it would take about 3 hours.

*Amy* my period decided to be 2 days late but luckily it didn't mess up the schedule as they said my recipient was a few days behind me so it brought us closer together.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Journey - thing is not sure how they gonna work it with us as hubby needs microtese morning of the ec day. So we need to book mr Minhas in. I'm guessing the lister know what they are doing though. X


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* They will sort all that out. You will have minimum 3 days notice for EC so they will have time to book hubby in then.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

We are seeing him tomorrow so ill explain when we get there. Thing is lister have given me penciled in date of Tues 6th nov for ec but that was if I started pill today and won't start it now till Friday so that will push it back to Thurs 8th November. But the man who does the microtese at the lister is on annual leave from 29 oct and not back to work till Monday 12 November. So I'm guessing they might just delay me another 5 days or so on the pill?? X


----------



## HJones0809

everydayisagift said:


> Thank you ladies it means so much to me that you are supporting me AKA (The unlucky one  )
> 
> I was 12.4 at first appointment which put my BMI at 30 on they charts I was 12.13 last fri so i really need to get back down to 12.4 if not 12 asap
> 
> Any ideas on what you had for breakfast/lunch/dinner/snacks would be great ladies If you dont mind sharing


Slimming world worked really well for me - but my hubby does really well just cutting out carbs and eating plenty of veg and drink lots of water - no alcohol!!- see if there any spin classes local to you I swore by them to help me lose weight!! More importantly don't put too much pressure on yourself  xx


----------



## galprincess

Hannah oving your bump i have no bump really ive shrunk!!!!
Everyday you will get the weight off i did special k diet 3 weeks before cycle 1 as had 3kg to lose which is just under a stone i think and i did it and some in 3 weeks its ok for a short fix i wouldnt do it long term and its great for a small loss quickly


----------



## Suke M

*Wheeley *- Complete give you the option of donating all eggs and getting a free go or keeping all and paying full price. They also only share the mature eggs, so for me although I had 13 which I thought meant 6 for the recipient and 7 for me, it actually ended up being 5 each as only 10 eggs where mature. For my own piece of mind, I go with 5 of my 7 being mature. Don't worry too much, they are really good and their results are above the national average. Am really pleased we chose them over Wessex now as although they have been established longer and have a much better rapport with their clients, I feel that results are all that really matters with this.


----------



## Suke M

Hey *Dingle *Lady.... how are you doing? Hope those cramps aren't driving you insane with the knicker watch! xx


----------



## hubba_bubba

Hi Everyone! Thought I best pop on and say hi. I haven't been inherent much lately as I have been suffering with all day MS! How is everyone?

Suke I can't get over your bump already that is amazing! How are you feeling? 

Laura - not long for you now hunni try and not worry about symptoms I didn't really haves hand what I did feel was most likely the cyclogest. It's hard though not to analyse every twinge. Hang on in there!

Gal princess how are you feeling? How far along are you now? 

Journey - how are you?

To anyone I've missed hope you are doing well! ;-) xxx


----------



## hubba_bubba

Whoops sorry about spelling errors I'm on my phone! X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Got some great news today! Hubby might not need the microtese operation now as everything hormones, chromosomes, scan was normal and there was sperm that was good to use for icsi but only 4 but good enough. Minhas is now saying he wants him to go lister and do 4 or so samples and freeze it all. Save him having bits cut and 3 grand!

Does anyone know if you freeze say 3/4 samples at lister how much it costs? Do they charge you per sample as he will have to do it over 2/3 weeks as he needs to abstaine 2/3 days each time before he does it x


----------



## galprincess

Hubba Bubba im 16 weeks sunday and just got over morning sickness fingers crossed not too long for you
Amy thats positive news im not sure about lister but at my clinic they charge once 
Dingle hun hope your ok are you in bed? i was exhausted during 2ww still am lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Morning all! 

Starting pill tomorrow. Ec was booked in round Minhas for 14th nov but now we might be doing sample way it will be earlier. Pill scan was 24th. They can't book me in for scans until we know if we will be using samples or microtese. His sample is next Thursday so will find out then, then I gotta let Annette know and scan will be about 18th if that's the case.

Hope everyone has a Good Friday  x


----------



## Suke M

Hi *Hubba_bubba* - How are you doing? Most of the bump is lard as it changes day by day and even hour by hour, but that was the first time I actually looked pregnant rather than tubby so *had* to take a photo. Today it is nice and round and I'm having to keep my coat on at work to hide it, but yesterday, there was virtually nothing other than the not-so-flattering 'who ate all the pies' look. Can't wait for it to be a proper all day every day bump. I guess with twins that it wont be too far away 

I am feeling quite tired by the time the weekend rolls round and I have quite a lot of nausea, but other than that, all the other symptoms have gone. My lady lumps are no longer sore or tender (in fact, I feel like I need to be milked if that is not too rude), but the overwhelming problem hubby and I are facing now is the fact that we've been told to not have sex and so it is all I can think of. We've not been 'intimate' in that way since June and it is really getting to us. Hubby is no longer interested in DIY when he has a perfectly rampant wife as my libido has shot up since being pregnant. So I am calling the clinic today to ask for clarification of whether no intercourse means not under any circumstances, gentle is fine, but no hi-jinx or whether it is a case of no orgasms.

I am dreading if they say no sex and no orgasms as my next scan is in November (got the date through yesterday) and that will mean it will be over 5 months without ... I am tearing my hair out today!


----------



## dingle123

Suke - you and your raging libido!!!


----------



## dingle123

Amy - Bobby is back!

Good news from your appointment yesterday. What does this mean for the poor donor sperm now! Xx


----------



## dingle123

So today I'm 4dp5dt but because I transferred slow growing embies I'm telling myself I'm a day behind....

Symptom spotting like mad (manic scream) and trying to distract myself with Love Film on the iPad.

So far: extreme thirst (yesterday), bad headache (yesterday), twinges galore (no doubt pessary related), hot flush on day 2 and a bit of dizziness. Bloody sleep O's...!! - oh, and heartburn and sensitive nipples, blah blah.

Sigh.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura - prob means we won't use it now but gonna keep it in freezer just incase hubby sperm don't fertilise them properly or they don't progress well etc. 

We are now going for the frozen samples, back up is micro tese then back up after that is the donor sperm.

Yes he is back! We have had the day off work today off to cinema this afternoon to see taken 2.

How you feeling any twinges etc x


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> So today I'm 4dp5dt but because I transferred slow growing embies I'm telling myself I'm a day behind....
> 
> Symptom spotting like mad (manic scream) and trying to distract myself with Love Film on the iPad.
> 
> So far: extreme thirst (yesterday), bad headache (yesterday), twinges galore (no doubt pessary related), hot flush on day 2 and a bit of dizziness. Bloody sleep O's...!! - oh, and heartburn and sensitive nipples, blah blah.
> 
> Sigh.


All sounds good to me I had nothing this cycle But the cycle i got my BFP and my LO i had sore nipples

Are you testing everyday ??


----------



## shenagh1

Laura big O's r always supposed to be a good sign as its meant to be the uterus contracting with the bubba snuggling in x


----------



## Suke M

*Laura *- All sounds good signs to me. I am sure my libido has much to do with the extra blood in the area and the movement of this ligament and that bit of uterus. Thinking of you xx


----------



## galprincess

Laura sounds very good hun and its impossible to not symptom spot and wonder about every twinge, cramp etc


----------



## hubba_bubba

Suke M said:


> Hi *Hubba_bubba* - How are you doing? Most of the bump is lard as it changes day by day and even hour by hour, but that was the first time I actually looked pregnant rather than tubby so *had* to take a photo. Today it is nice and round and I'm having to keep my coat on at work to hide it, but yesterday, there was virtually nothing other than the not-so-flattering 'who ate all the pies' look. Can't wait for it to be a proper all day every day bump. I guess with twins that it wont be too far away
> 
> I am feeling quite tired by the time the weekend rolls round and I have quite a lot of nausea, but other than that, all the other symptoms have gone. My lady lumps are no longer sore or tender (in fact, I feel like I need to be milked if that is not too rude), but the overwhelming problem hubby and I are facing now is the fact that we've been told to not have sex and so it is all I can think of. We've not been 'intimate' in that way since June and it is really getting to us. Hubby is no longer interested in DIY when he has a perfectly rampant wife as my libido has shot up since being pregnant. So I am calling the clinic today to ask for clarification of whether no intercourse means not under any circumstances, gentle is fine, but no hi-jinx or whether it is a case of no orgasms.
> 
> I am dreading if they say no sex and no orgasms as my next scan is in November (got the date through yesterday) and that will mean it will be over 5 months without ... I am tearing my hair out today!


Hi there Suke!

Glad you are feeling god. Your post didn't half make me laugh!! The midwife said to me that it was fine to continue with 'love making' (as she called it!) but if you were to have any bleeding to stop.. But might be different for twins I dont know..

I can't wait till the pregnancy progresses and till I start showing! Can't wait to tell people finding it so hard to keep my mouth shut haha.

I'm still sick all day everyday it's horrid! Had to dump my trolley at asda last night and run to the toilets! Not nice! I never feel like eating anything but sometimes that can make me feel better for half an hour and then it starts again! My sore boobs have totally calmed down too now, thank god.

Still waiting on date to come through for 12 week scan. So so excited for that!

Laura - your nearly half way through now not long till OTD!!

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## Journey99

We're allowed and the few times we have I've not bled or had any discomfort but now DH is worried he will "hurt" the babies.  I laughed...sorry love you ain't that big to reach them    So apparently I have to wait until after they are born.  I told him a woman has needs lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hahhahahaha 



Journey99 said:


> We're allowed and the few times we have I've not bled or had any discomfort but now DH is worried he will "hurt" the babies. I laughed...sorry love you ain't that big to reach them  So apparently I have to wait until after they are born. I told him a woman has needs lol


----------



## shenagh1

sukem  know the feeling dh and I aren't allowed any sex either :-( because I'm having some bleeding they said no orgasm too but that's impossible when I'm still getting them in my sleep (tmi) lol x


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> We're allowed and the few times we have I've not bled or had any discomfort but now DH is worried he will "hurt" the babies. I laughed...sorry love you ain't that big to reach them  So apparently I have to wait until after they are born. I told him a woman has needs lol


Haha you do make me laugh!!!


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies! (still chuckling at J's comment)

Tested today @ 5dp5dt with a First Response - zip. The Wife is blue - gotta try and gee her up now  

Did anyone get itchy skin on the 2ww? Last night it was unbearable. Itching everything from eyebrow to ankle. Even scalp. Horrible.

Hope everyone is ok - any exciting weeked  plans? L xxx


----------



## dingle123

hubba_bubba said:


> I'm still sick all day everyday it's horrid! Had to dump my trolley at asda last night and run to the toilets! Not nice! I never feel like eating anything but sometimes that can make me feel better for half an hour and then it starts again! My sore boobs have totally calmed down too now, thank god.


The sickness sounds horrendous. Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle hunni your funny i only got a very faint BFP 11dpo so maybe tomorrow!!! itchy skin yup and i still have it ive had lotions potions stuff to rub in and ointments and nothing works grrrr!!!
I had to go EPAU yesterday they think i have SPD was in so much pain couldnt stop crying and poor DP had to carry me out of bed and get me dressed bless him and the cheeky doctor said hope your back is ok to him!!! lol feeling better today though and baby was moving been having big movements and it makes me  and im feeling more human now yippeee!!! as for the big O had tns in 2ww and early pregnancy not for a while as felt too poorly and yup journey my DP thinks he could hurt baby too lol i just said well your manhood aint as big as your ego tee hee!!!


----------



## dingle123

Tam - when do we get to see your bump!  

What's SPD?


----------



## everydayisagift

galprincess said:


> I had to go EPAU yesterday they think i have SPD was in so much pain couldnt stop crying and poor DP had to carry me out of bed and get me dressed bless him and the cheeky doctor said hope your back is ok to him!!!


I know how you feel I was sign off work from 22 wks because of it I spent the rest of my pregnancy in pain not being able to do much


----------



## HJones0809

Laura I had itchy skin - felt like it was crawling lol! Try and stay off perfume and scented shower gels etc your skin prob bit sensitive -camomile lotion helps with the itching! - stay away from the tests!!  xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle SPD is painful pelvic area i have soft pelvic and hip joints and i cant even explain the pain yesterday i couldnt even walk its excruciating and my wonderful DP taking bump pic tomorrow just for you xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hope your not in too much pain today Tam x ps looking forward to seeing your bump  
Han x


----------



## dingle123

HJones0809 said:


> Laura I had itchy skin - felt like it was crawling lol! Try and stay off perfume and scented shower gels etc your skin prob bit sensitive -camomile lotion helps with the itching! - stay away from the tests!!  xx


I can't stop 

*Tam* - your DH's a good boy 

Hope your pain has eased up a bit xxx


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies,

Zzzzzz up at silly o'clock to test.

Very faint line. Fingers crossed it gets darker as the days go on - only 6dp5dt.

Lxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Woohoooooo   those American bad boys done the job haha x


----------



## cocobella

Yay brilliant news   how exciting!x


----------



## cocobella

amy_x said:


> Woohoooooo  those American bad boys done the job haha x


Lol good stuff that is


----------



## Donna82

Laura 

I got a very faint line after 6dp5dt too....... X


----------



## dingle123

It is so faint we both thought we were imagining it....then we took a pic on the iPhone.....the camera never lies! Roll on Wed!


----------



## Donna82

Lol..... We were the same, I've kept all the photos on my phone and all the positive pregnancy tests lol. X


----------



## cocobella

Ha ha me too. I went way overboard on the tests so have loads of photos. Nice to see them get darker especially when you test early so get a faint line to start with.x


----------



## galprincess

Dingle thats same as me i got faint BFP on 11dpo which you are today so yippee!!!


----------



## Suke M

Well done Laura, congratulations and welcome to the bump squad xx


----------



## Journey99

Woohoo Laura!!


----------



## dingle123

Thank you my lovely egg sharing friends xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Wohoo Laura sounds great  replied on the lister thread too xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

So happy for you Laura x


----------



## HJones0809

congratulations Laura!!! I bet your both over the moon!! Welcome to the bump club!!xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Hannah! Still a bit cautious as OTD isn't till Wed.

Tested again today @ 7dp5dt - line is definitely darker. Phew.

How's the bump? Xxxx


----------



## Donna82

Woohoo Laura......

I've had a good feeling about you getting BFP for months, you deserve it after all these months.

Not long till OTD and then its official  x


----------



## dingle123

Thank you lovely!


----------



## MrsMiller

Woohoo Laura! That's fantastic news which has been a long time coming! So happy for you. X x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yaaayyy Laura


----------



## cocobella

dingle123 said:


> Thanks Hannah! Still a bit cautious as OTD isn't till Wed.
> 
> Tested again today @ 7dp5dt - line is definitely darker. Phew.
> 
> How's the bump? Xxxx


That's good. So nice to see the line getting darker!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle yippeee congrats and wonder how many you have in there!!!! huge congrats hunni and your wifey too and roll on Wednesday xxx


----------



## HJones0809

dingle123 said:


> Thanks Hannah! Still a bit cautious as OTD isn't till Wed.
> 
> Tested again today @ 7dp5dt - line is definitely darker. Phew.
> 
> How's the bump? Xxxx


Two lines is all you need  I'm sure you know you are pregnant your just amazed that you are (that's how I felt) 
Bump is doing good starting to feel flutters now but will be glad to get another scan 

It's my bday today  33 years old and hubby put to the yummy mummy on my card which made me cry  no wine for me this year but I do have the day off work 

I'm so thrilled for you Laura I knew this would be your time 

Mrs Miller so lovely to hear from you hope you and bump are well - how long do you have left?! Does your little girl have a name yet?  xx


----------



## dingle123

Like me, you were born in '79 - a vintage year! Have a lovely, lovely day


----------



## galprincess

Happy Birthday Hannah and what a sweet thing your DH did xxx
Dingle its natural because you have OTD in your head but you are pregnant wait until the glam symptoms kick in lol they are worth it 
AFM lots of movements now too


----------



## staceyemma

Congratulations Dingle Love   xxx SO happy for u! xxx


----------



## incywincy

Well seeing as one of you has a big bump (HJones) and one of you is about to grow one (dingle), it looks like you need another fine 79 vintage to pick up the baton! I've just sent my application off for egg sharing so am now going to wait impatiently for post or email response. 

Dingle, I've read quite a bit of your journey over the last couple of months, really glad to see you getting the positive lines! 

Happy birthday HJones! (Hannah right?) Enjoy your wine free celebrations!


----------



## dingle123

Good luck incy - hope you get a response soon!


----------



## galprincess

Incy welcome and good luck with your egg share application we still need more bumpees on the bump squad!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I wanna be in the bump squad!!


----------



## incywincy

Thank you ladies!  I think it will be quite a while before I'm bump squadding.  I'm hoping to have ET in January, assuming my application is accepted.  There's only one issue which could hold it back and I've already cleared that with the consultant, so I'm hoping I will be accepted okay.


----------



## cocobella

amy_x said:


> I wanna be in the bump squad!!


You will be soon.  x


----------



## dingle123

You will be Amy, I just know it!  

Today is 8dp5dt (OTD is tomorrow) - took another test (at 4am, snigger) and the line is still there but no darker than yesterday. Was expecting it to have changed. So now we are fretting  

Contemplating going to Boots for a CB digital. Or should I just leave it now till tomorrow?

Xx


----------



## Donna82

Laura.... Just replied on lister thread.

I had some that weren't any darker. CB digital wont show any darker as 1st response are the better test that picks up lower amounts of hcg.

Don't let yourself worry, I'm sure everything is fine x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I hope so Laura

Like Donna said you will be fine. You don't get fake positives just negatives x


----------



## galprincess

Dingle darkness of test is down to ink in the test nothing to do with levels my ones were sometimes lighter than previous ones so dont worry cant wait until tomorrow do a digi tomorrow if you are going to do 1 i didnt find them accurate week wise but its nice to see it in writing!!!!
Amy hun you will be a member too 
Incy by the time you join some of us would have popped out bubs so there will be lots of spaces u will be spoilt for choice!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Nice scan pic, Tam!!!!!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle wait till you see bump 1 i put it on tomorrow!!! been to see midwife and she has said i dont have SPD phew had to have flu jab but feel ok and she has put my name on list for whooping cough got to hear baby was so cool baby was bit higher than at scan so baby is moving up thank god my hips are ouchy from pressure of placenta and everything pushing on them about 4 weeks until 20 week scan and not seeing her until end of November now!!! bit more convinced this baby is a girly as hearbeat much slower than my 2 boys who sounded like wooshing trains and my bump very different!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

galprincess - its lovely! sounds like a girl to me   are you gonna find out or having suprise? x


----------



## galprincess

Amy we are happy either way but we are ging to find out we have a girl name and boy name already


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

What names you got in mind? 

I like Ava and Gracie for girls.

Boys I liked loads - Alfie Harry George


----------



## galprincess

For girl we chose Freya and for boy Finley although not sure now i change my mind alot on boys names


----------



## dingle123

I've always loved Freya for a girl - so pretty.


----------



## dingle123

We can never think of boys names!


----------



## shenagh1

I only have one boys name and about 100 girls names lol..

Freya is a beautiful name and finlay reminds me of one of the boys names I used to like Finn until someone I didn't like called their son it?!


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh i had tons of boys name and DP hated them i had Harrison, Quinn, Calub, Devon and Carrick and he said NO!!!
Finley was only one we agreed on and girl was Freya (my choice) or Sophia(his choice) i liked them both but Freya was fav and in true Princess style i got my way    i wanted Freddie in the end and he still said no i think its cute but he said it sounded stupid you can picture the arguemements cant you? as we already have lots of stuff in neutral colours as we didnt know what we were having last time so black travel system still in great working order practically new and a carrier moses basket and stand etc so bought a birthing ball today yippeee!!! 20 wk scan we will find out then shop in jan sales unless boy i have tons of boys clothes and blankets but still going to spend lots i find things to buy!!!


----------



## MrsMiller

Don't worry about colour of lines Dingle - I got BFN when I tested before OTD, and even when I did get positive it was very faint. I used the cb digitals for a few weeks to see the number of weeks increasing for reassurance. Roll on OTD tomorrow!

There are some lovely bump pics on here. 

Hi Hannah - how are you and your lovely bump doing? I've got 10 weeks left, with only 6 weeks of work left! I can't wait til I go on maternity leave - am suffering badly with pelvic girdle pain, waiting to be referred for physio - some days I can't walk or put any weight on my left leg. We haven't decided on her name yet - it is currently between Charlotte and Abrielle at mo x


----------



## dingle123

Mrs Miller! Check out your amazing new profile pic - wow!


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller luv your 3d/4d scan pic good luck with last 10 weeks!!! Hope physio eases the pain and hope next 6 weeks fly by xx
Dingle good luck on OTD tomorrow xxx


----------



## Journey99

*MrsMiller* I vote Abrielle...it's pretty

*Dingle* I did 3 tests in total and all were quite faint including OTD. Some women don't produce as much HCG in their urine as others. Also I was told with twins sometimes the HCG level is too high for HPTS as they are designed to pick up small traces of HCG. A line is a line! woohoo!

*Tam* I know a few Finn's and Finleys...I love it and DH likes it but I can't use it because my cousin already named her little guy that. As for Freya it's a pretty name but a girl I went to school with named Freya became a stripper so it's out for us haha. It's funny how people change your opinions on names. I used to love Mikayla but then I worked with a girl named Mikayla and she was an absolute beeeeep! haha. I also think it's funny that people I know have named their babies and I'm like what were you thinking...of course I would never say that. But now that we are stuck trying to agree on names I don't give a flying hoot what anyone thinks of a name we pick.

DH's favourite at the moment is Jacob which I love but fear it's sooo common these days thanks to twilight. Plus I'm not a fan of Jake for a nickaname. We're struggling with girl names.


----------



## dingle123

Clear Blue confirmed it -


----------



## HJones0809

who hoo!!! Congratulations pregnant lady!! xxx 

Mrs miller I love both names  Tam I love your names as well 

So far it's going to be Darcy for a girl boys names we've got Dexter, Oscar, Harrison and Elliott - fair to say we can't decide!!x


----------



## HJones0809

Journey isn't it funny how we get put off names by people who's paths we've crossed  hope your doing ok hun xx


----------



## dingle123

Ladies - what's the stance on the pessaries once you get your BFP? I think I only have about 4 days worth left. Will the clinic give me more? Do I need to get them from my GP? What did everyone else do? Xxx


----------



## HJones0809

I got my clinic to write a letter for me to give to GP and had them on nhs you take them til 12wks and as horrible as they are it's scary when you have to stop them! (I had to drop from 2 to 1 for 3 days then stop) def worth seeing GP!xx


----------



## cocobella

dingle123 said:


> Ladies - what's the stance on the pessaries once you get your BFP? I think I only have about 4 days worth left. Will the clinic give me more? Do I need to get them from my GP? What did everyone else do? Xxx


  congratulations! Brilliant news after all your patience and delays  the lister just post you a private prescription and you can get that at any chemist, go to a supermarket onethough as they are much cheaper. Only £11 a box. My doctor wouldn't prescribe them which was a pain although I didn't find out about the letter thing Hjones suggested until after I had got them. Hopefully you can get them on the nhs as saves quite a bit.x


----------



## galprincess

Dingle yippeee woop woop its official your neew member of bump squad i did same as Hannah got them to fax prescription to GP ask today as you dont want to run out!!!
Mrs Miller both pretty names!!
Journey ha ha i know DP liked Susannah and she was a cow at school so no way!!! 
Hannah i guess when we find out gender that will narrow it down names are tough though!!!


----------



## MrsMiller

Yay!! Dingle congratulations!!         That's great news - so pleased for you. They usually recommend you stay taking progesterone until 12 weeks pregnant. I got a prescription from my clinic but at £24 a box I thought I'd try my luck with GP - I just booked an appointment to book in PG and mentioned whilst I was there that it was a IVF pregnancy and that the clinic said I had to stay on progesterone until 12 weeks - they gave me a prescription for them which I then got for free as PG!! It is definately worth trying, my GP didn't need any confirmation from clinic but yours may need a letter. I also wangled a second beta HCG blood test out of GP as was too expensive at my clinic. 

Hannah - Those names are lovely - Elliott is one of my fave boys names too 
I think we are leaning towards Abrielle more as less common than Charlotte and also only like Lottie as short for Charlotte not Charlie (one of hubby's exes!!!) plus then we can shorten to Abby or Elle or Belle etc.

Journey - I agree, girls names are so hard to pick! 

Tam - will definately be an easier decision once you know the gender - made it easier for us too


----------



## vickym1984

Official congrats Dingle


----------



## dingle123

Thanks ladies.

Trying to get hold of my clinic but as usual, to no avail. Actually en route to Chelsea to meet a friend and the clinic is around in the corner. Going to pop in if they don't respond soon!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle good luck with getting hold of them i have the same thing with mine but wont need to contact now until bubs is here!!! 
Mrs Miller awww i like less common names too


----------



## Journey99

*laura* Yeah! I was the optimist and asked at ET for a prescription for Cyclogest as I wasn't sure how easy it would be to get in Canada if I got my BFP. I took listers prescription to my local chemist and I think it was £15 a box. Cheap considering we didn't pay much for treatment I thought. I suppose its worth asking your gp tho.


----------



## everydayisagift

Hi ladies

Had my AHM result back it's 0.88 

Nothing is going my way 

Got to go to clinic for another test and a scan

Not looking like I will be able to egg share again
So will be the end of the road for me as we can't afford another £8000 cycle


----------



## galprincess

Everyday hun some clinics like mine dont use AMH they use FSH,LH and E2 are there no other clinics? AMH isnt everything it annoys me how some clinics pin things on 1 factor


----------



## melloumaw

everyday hope you dont mind me crashing in
i had my amh retest done through duofertility who use the doctors lab in london,only cost me £45
my 1st test was with the clinic 1 week after coming off the pill and undetectable,
my 2nd was through duo at the beginning of june and came back at 5.38 pmol
i plan to retest again now i have been pregnenalone for a few months(it creates dhea as well as other hormones)
they say it cant change but it does,maybe your treatment has knocked your body out sync a bit and giving false amh readings
wishing you all the best
congratz dingle and good luck to all
mel x


----------



## dingle123

*everyday* - have replied on the lister thread 

Just picked up the letter from the clinic. Will see if I can get them via my GP but least I have something - was scared about running out by Sunday!!! Am happy to pay - just don't want to be without them (can't believe I'm saying that haha)


----------



## galprincess

Dingle i was happy to pay but my clinic was a long drive away so easier for them to fax GPxxx
Everyday i really hope you can be retested i dont know anything about AMH and if it can change etc but def worth researching xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies have any of you had or having flu jab i had mine yesterday and feel like poo today is this normal?


----------



## dingle123

I never have it - hope you're ok Tam! They have injected the flu virus into you so maybe it's a side effect?


----------



## Donna82

Hi galprincess....

a few people i know have had flu jab and felt crap for a few days after.

ive decided not to have it x


----------



## Journey99

I second Donna re: the flu jab. I've never had one and I don't want it.  I rarely (touch wood) get the flu.  I'm on extra vitamin C at the moment and everyone knows to stay away from me when they are sick.  Hope you feel better Tam.


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

I haven't posted for ages as I've been feeling so rough   I am feeling v sick and everytime I get up I'm shaking and dizzy. Has anybody had this? We had our 7 wk scan last wk and we're having twins!! We're over the moon    . 

Congrats Dingle - how are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet? 

Lovely to see all the pics of your bumps xx


----------



## Donna82

Congratulations on twins here is hoping.

Hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## Journey99

*Hereishoping* I suffered from extreme nausea and vomiting from 5 weeks. Its worse with twins as you have twice the hormones. I'd like to tell you it gets better but there is no guarantee when. I was told at 12 weeks it would but mine didn't. I'm now 19 weeks and finally feeling back to my normal self. Lots of foods still make me nauseous and I pretty much live on cheerios lol. But everyone is different. The dizziness is because your body is making 40% more blood. I had that in the beginning too. That eases off. Just eat little small meals. I also found cold foods more tolerable. If you get the point where you can't keep any food or liquids down then see your doctor and get anti nausea tablets. I tried to be a hero and left it for 4 weeks but I couldn't even get water down. I was so dehydrated that my pee literally sank in the toilet bowl. But severe nausea (hypermesis gravidium) can be very harmful to the baby so it's better to see your doctor. But don't panic you would have to go a few days with no food or drink to get that bad.


----------



## everydayisagift

Update from me 

After my phone call from Dr Thum asking me to come in for another AHM blood test I just wanted to get it done ASAP as really want to get this next cycle done before xmas 
So all 3 of us jumped in the car and made our trip to the clinic from kent We got there in good time On the way there i emailed Ruth to double check i heard my AHM result right and she confirmed i heard right 0.88 and she said Dr Thum said it was not expected/usual given you recent response to the cycle and he wants to redo the blood test  to see if there was something off on the day and also  going to squeeze me in for a scan as well so clinic can make sure everything is as it should be following the last cycle

So when i got there i went for my scan and all good news there  Thank God  Scan showed 17-20 follies So i had another blood test for AHM and been told will get result next week 

So now its MORE WAITING  

I asked the OD nurse (who i haven't had before ) because my scan was good news would matching still start today/2morrow and she said we can't  see why not but speak to Ruth 

So sent another email to Ruth on way home asking if matching will start asap or will i know have to wait for these new blood tests to come back 
But never got a reply  So hoping i will hear from her 2morrow !

I was told before this hipcup as long as i am  matched and start my stimulation drugs by the first week of November they will be able to complete my cycle before Christmas.

That also if i dont have the problem i had last time with my bloody AF !!!!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let something go my way for once


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Everyday - it's sounding positive! Fingers crossed for you. Keep us updated  

Hereishoping - congrats!!!    fantastic!

AFM - hubby got semen anaylisis tomorrow hoping to freeze if any   seem to come out! Fingers crossed   then hopefully we an move along quicker and won't need to wait for Mr Minhas to get back of annual leave. X


----------



## dingle123

Morning all,

I took a beta test (against the advice of DP and also some lovely ladies on here)

It came back yesterday (9dp5dt) @ 32. Which is a confirmed pregnancy but the clinic want to retest tomorrow as its their policy if between 15 and 50. I'm hoping very much my embies are just slow growers/late implanters. The line on my HPT gets darker every 48 hours so that is something. I'm mostly thinking about NOT going tomorrow because the number game is stressing me out. The nurse that called didn't help by asking if I'd been spotting....  

Xxx


----------



## dingle123

I have a feeling I'm going to be a nightmare between now and early scan


----------



## Donna82

Laura...

I'm sure no one will mind as its a very scary journey, especially between otd and early scan even more so once you have had a scare x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura, silly I know but would if be anything to do with that u had higher amh? X


----------



## HJones0809

Laura (telling off time)  
You need to relax and stop worrying, trust your body it hasn't let you down yet, I don't get why some clinics put you through all these blood tests! I'd be a mess as well!! I did my tests (morrisons 2 for £3.50 and a chest blue on otd) and that was it! Rang clinic and told them it was positive and saw them again 3 wks later for my scan I had no blood tests until my booking in appointment with ante natal.  The worse wait for me was the scan four weeks after that at bout 10wks. 
You HAVE to enjoy this now be it one or two (or 3 or 4 lol) that are cwtched up inside you - they need a chilled mummy  
another week or so and you won't need a blood test you'll be heaving if your one of the unlucky ones  
Take care my love and please don't worry yourself xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I would only worry if you started bleeding. I'm sure you are just fine. You must be one of these people that don't produce a lot of hcg that's all x


----------



## Journey99

Omg lady you're killing me!! Hannah is right you just need to enjoy it! That's how many boxes of nappies you spent telling you something we already know...you're knocked up! 
The way I looked at it was it is what it is.  There is nothing you can do to change the outcome so just enjoy the ride xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle call me thick if i am but HSG doesnt rise every 24 hours it can take up to 72 hours you dont get false positives dont let them worry you. I was made to have beta test and i only had 1 i refused another!! chill hun it is a worrying time before scan its like limbo but hang in there do you have scan date? should be around end of month?
Everyday hun thats positive news everything crossed you get a reply
Amy good luck for DH sperm retrieval x
Hereishoping congrats on twins!!!!! 
AFM much better today i have flu jab as i had flu last year and was in bed for over a week!!! i slept for 11 hours me and Brody didnt wake up until 8am oops so we are chasing time today


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> Omg lady you're killing me!! Hannah is right you just need to enjoy it! That's how many boxes of nappies you spent telling you something we already know...you're knocked up!
> The way I looked at it was it is what it is. There is nothing you can do to change the outcome so just enjoy the ride xxx


Sniff. I shushy now.


----------



## dingle123

hereishoping - huge congrats on your twins!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Bad news no sperm at all in this semen analysis. Gotta try again Wednesday for another one. If not we will need Minhas. I don't get it last sample there was sperm only 4 but something was there. 

I now feel like crap    x


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* has he been taking any supplements. DH had poor morphology and we were told we needed ICSI and after 3 months on Wellmans Conception it came up to average. Then at EC which was about 6 months after starting taking them it came back good enough not to need ICSI. Also another fab lady in my fibroid group her husband had zero sperm and took just the normal Wellmans and after 6 months they got enough sperm for ICSI and she now has a gorgeous little girl. It's worth a try. I know you don't want to put things off but if you waited 3 months and tried that plus maybe add some addition supplement that are good for semen production he might be able to produce enough for ICSI. I guess it depends on your hubby how bothered he is about having a biological child.  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

He has been taking wellman conception (purple box) since end August so a month and half. Thing is the 4 motile sperm in semen analysis done on 23rd August before he even started taking wellman conception had 4 motile in, then today nothing I just don't get it x


----------



## Ruby998

Hey ladies,

Don't know if u all remember me but I cycled in June/ July with u all. 

Just wanted to say huge congrats to Laura! And nice to see u are all doing well.

Just wanted to update u all- had my 1 and only frostie and got my BFP on weds! Still early days but excited!

xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* It takes 72 days for new sperm to be made so a month and a half isn't quite long enough. I saw your post on the Lister thread and its great to see he's trying. Would you consider holding off another couple months to see if his SA improves? There are additional supplements he could try. Also he's on the right track with certain foods containing swimmer boosters. x

Hi Ruby! I remember you as we cycled at the same time. Congrats!!!!


----------



## galprincess

Ruby honey thats fab news huge congratulations
Amy my DP took just normal wellman and they did wonders i hope whether you  hoose to wait or go for surgical it helps xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Ruby!! Congratulations my lovely! So happy for you xx 

Amy I know my situation is different to you as my hubby had a vacectomy but he had surgical sperm retrieval and they got sperm straight away. It was explained to us that if they couldn't get any they would take a piece of tissue and get it out of that ... I agree with the others give it a few more months on the vitamins (cut out alcohol and smoking helps as well if he does either) it's a horrible waiting game and I really feel for you xx 

Hereishoping! I am so thrilled for you!! (Crgw are doing well at the min!!) enjoy every minute  

Tam hope your ok after your flu jab! 

Laura - hope your relaxing  

Afm I'm just counting down til next wed til my scan. I've been having headaches and been really emotional this past few days be glad to know everything is ok.. 

Love to you all
Hannah xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I don't know if it will improve it now if he doesn't produce it or if its not always coming out? Some was obviously made so maybe they just need to do microtese and retrieve it from where its being made. I felt positive about it all now I feel awful and keep crying x


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Amy   I wish I could give you a real hug its so ****e when a spanner is thrown in the works your all ready to get started and now this  
They WILL get some sperm from tissue - the consultant explained it to us that it's like it's produced in a store room and sometimes depending on one reason or another its stuck behind a closed door and needs help to get out. If they go in with a fine needle they have more chance of retrieving it and can then freeze it for icsi (he'll have some impressive bruises but he'll have a lovely sleep when it's being carried out!) have they said they can do surgical and if so how soon they can do it for you? ... More money to spend tho  xx


----------



## Journey99

I agree with Hannah.  Can they not do the retrieval before you start treatment so you know in advance whether you will have DH sperm for icsi or if you have to use donor.  Then at least it won't be an uoset on the day if they have to use donor sperm.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

me too and hubby still not home from work but got my best mates little boy tonight keeping me company he's only 3.

He is going to have micro- TESE basically they cut along both testicles to find it. I was saying to hubby earlier some must be being made for it to come out last time I know it was only 4 but 4 motile is better than none! Just we see Minhas last week and he was saying about doing samples and freezing them as that wpuld prob be about 15 sperm instead of doing micro tese as that costs £3,000. So now it looks like he will have op again on day of my EC as he wants it to be fresh incase there is only a few. Where as if we did samples we could of got more out. Lister already knew that he would prob need that. EC and microtese is going to be around 21st nov. I'm just now scared incase there is nothing as we do have a back up donor sperm for on the day but I got some hope when we got results the last semen analysis back end of August now feels like someone has chucked a load of bricks on us  all we can do is hope. Wish that had froze that sample but it was just Minhas testing to see what was going on but looks like that was the best test ever to be done.

Sorry for the novel lol x


----------



## dingle123

Amy - how are you doing today? xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Still not to good! But what can we do, just hoping for Wednesday but got a feeling not gonna be anything again. I just am going to be devasted now if we don't get anything out even with the op and have to use donor to know at some point 4 motile came out! I just don't get why  

Anyway enough about me how are you feeling? X


----------



## dingle123

I'm ok - had a small amount of light brown cm last night but none today.

Wed is a fair few days off so try and enjoy your weekend with hubby


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Are you going for another beta test?

Thank you   will try too just feel a bit negative about whole thing now. What seemed good now I have bad feeling  I just kept crying last night x


----------



## dingle123

Wed might still be successful AND you still have your back up donor sperm.... I know it's not ideal but you will be wonderful parents however you achieve your BFP. Xxxxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks love  

At the moment it feels like its never gonna happen and so far away when it does. The whole process is so long  wish we could jump into bed like everyone else lol x


----------



## Donna82

Amy....

Lol it's not always that easy. I tried on a average 6 months with my other 3. 

With this one we had initial app. On 8th may and BFP 16th August.

I'm sure it will all work out fine for you x


----------



## galprincess

Amy oh sweetheart   im sure if there was 4 last time then he has to be making some maybe he just doesnt ejaculate it and it stays inside so TESE would be successful my friend had this problem her DH never had any sperm in his samples yet on 1 they found a few live motile sperm it was a one off and they ended up with 8 straws of sperm and have twins!!! Every step of treatment is a hurdle you have to jump this 1 you just have a higher one so it takes a bit more time to clear but you will do it xxx
Hannah feel fine now thanks x
Dingle i had brown CM too its just body getting rid of old blood a bit of a self clean out!!! 
AFM got private scan a week tomorrow so will find out flavour of bump i cant wait!!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

donna -  i know wish it was just easy lol. thank you   i hope it does. spoke to embyologist at the lab at lister and she said sometimes when count is that low there are very few being made and sometimes they come out sometimes they dont. they are going to do another wednesday and see what happens with that. they are free where im egg sharing so he can keep doing them till ec if he wants they said they will only charge if they freeze. i reckon it will be back to microTESE now though for us - but as long as they get them out i dont mind  x

tam - thats so good. stories like that give me hope. do you mind me asking what NOA he has? husband has got sertoli cell only they found that out by doing small biopsy back in feb. but his FSH is only 13, and the norm is 2-12 apparently so its only just over. how is bump coming along? i reckon team pink this time for u xx


----------



## galprincess

Amy i have no idea what NOA he has but their GP said he azoomerspermic ie zero sperm being made but clinics do more thorough result and said he was producing just that it was going somewhere else so maybe a blocked tube or something i do have bump now not anywhere near as big as with boys but every pregnancy different i have same cravings i had with boys just symptoms different so i actually have no idea!!!


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is ok?

Just got back from A and E - after having some brown cm (Thursday and yesterday)....bright red blood turned up tonight. No clots, but plenty of blood and it very much appeared to be new.

Had an internal and they also checked my urine - still pregnant. Have been referred to the early pregnancy unit and they will call tomorrow re a scan. 

So for now, it is not over but we are preparing ourselves. 

Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

*hug* dingle, could be anything, so please try not to worry. IVF ladies are at more risk of bleeds because our lining is thickened up so much artificially xx


----------



## dingle123

Thanks lady


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Posted in lister thread but   

I have everything crossed you be ok  

Thinking of u. Please be strong I know easier said that done. 

Let us know tomorrow what happens.

Is blood still coming out right now? Xxx


----------



## cocobella

Dingle
Thinking of you. Hope everything is ok and you get good news on your scan.x


----------



## Journey99

Laura so sorry Hun but you're right it's not over so please don't give up hope.  Thinking of you and the wifey xxx


----------



## Suke M

Dingle


----------



## annie.moon

Everything crossed for you Dingle. I hope your scan goes well and everything is ok.

Annie


----------



## HJones0809

Laura   hope all is ok hun xx


----------



## shenagh1

LaurA wrote to u on the other thread but no harm adding some hope to this one tooxxo....


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura hope your ok I have kept thinking of you all day   hope everything ok love xxx


----------



## Donna82

Hey Amy....

Was just thinking the same. Been checking all day.

Hope all is well Laura x x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hey Donna! 

I know me too! Kept checking. Hope nothings happened   xx


----------



## shenagh1

Same here girls its like waiting to hear about a family member  x


----------



## Donna82

Well I'd like to think positive and say no news is good news, but this ivf journey can be cruel.

Fingers crossed all is well x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yes hope so     

Xx


----------



## HJones0809

I've also been popping in and out seeing if Laura has posted ... Hope your ok hun lots of friends here thinking of you and praying everything is ok xx


----------



## dingle123

Hey lovelies

Thank you for thinking of me!

EPU wasn't open yesterday - unsure why the person we saw in A & E said it would be. No bleeding yesterday - mostly brown cm (bleurgh) - this morning it's brownish/pinkish blood. I was really upset yesterday because I feel like we are limbo. I just want to know either way.

Off to the doctor this morning.

Hope everyone is ok?

Laura xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Laura i had so much bleeding with Brody and was convinced was mc but wasnt so hang in there sweetie thinking of you and wifey and everything crossed for next scan x


----------



## hubba_bubba

Oh Laura, I'm so sorry that you are going through this and feeling so upset. 
It is most definitely a roller coaster ride.. I'm sure everything will be ok, it's a good sign that the red blood has stopped. Some people bleed all through their pregnancies but I understand how upsetting it can be when it happens to you. I hope you get some answers today bless you.. Thinking of you. Sending you lots of positive energy xxx


----------



## dingle123

Thank you both  

I guess we knew this road wouldn't be without a few hiccups along the way!


----------



## cocobella

Good luck today. I hope you get some answers today. Waiting and not knowing is so hard.x


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Coco xx

Just got back from the EPU - they did a hcg test and am going back Wed for another. Also had another internal - all old blood. So for now, still pregnant.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura. Glad all ok love xxx


----------



## Suke M

Hi Dingle

Lets hope the blood test results come back quick.

The fact the bleeding has stopped is a good sign.  I know it is hard and I know the panic and fear you are feeling at the moment, but you have to think positive as you have nothing to prove it is all over.  The bleed was short lived and although bright red, could be the placenta digging in and hitting a blood vessel in your womb.  If it was truly all over, your cervix would be open for a couple days and you would have a very heavy period with clotting (sorry if TMI).  I know you are scared, but it is quite likely that everything is OK.  Trust your body and take it easy though.  If you do too much you could bleed again as you could have a pocket of blood like I had.  Sit with your feet up, watch day time TV, read a book, do a crossword or knit a jumper, anything but be active.  You have the rest of your life to run around picking up after a little one, but devote this time to your pregnancy.

Big hugs honey xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle old blood is normal, everything crossed for wednesday this rollercoaster eh!!! as its early surely if it was over it would have happened already so im thinking positively


----------



## shenagh1

Aw Laura thank god alls good at the minute. It sounds quite similar to what happened me and my pinkish- brown cm stayed for ages!! But it was the pessaries eroding the cervix xx hoping and praying all good for Wednesday x


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh thats what doctor gave as reason i bled


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Just got back from the EPU - they did a hcg test and am going back Wed for another. Also had another internal - all old blood. So for now, still pregnant.


Old blood is good maybe you had two on board and one didn't make it or old blood from something else but all great news that scan was good news and I'm sure your hcg result will show nice high numbers from today's test


----------



## everydayisagift

UPDATE from me 

Just had a email from Ruth AMH has increased to 3.88 still lower than before last cycle but scan showed a high antrofollicle count so matching will start  

Really hope I don't have the problem with my AF like i had last time


----------



## dingle123

hgc is rising - thank gawd!

32 last Wed - 215 today. I'll take it!

Thank you for your support ladies, it is much, much appreciated


----------



## shenagh1

Aw dingle that's great we'll that's def doubling every 72 hours soo pleased for you now relax and take it easy!!you have been warned


----------



## dingle123

xxxxx


----------



## Suke M

*Dingle *- I agree with *Shenagh1*... Get on that sofa Miss and stay there!

Nothing is more important than you, your lovely other half or the pregnancy. The dust will still need dusting in a week, the laundry can wait (who needs clothes when PJs are perfect for resting) and dinner can be ordered in. You *MUST *look after yourself! xx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> hgc is rising - thank gawd!
> 
> 32 last Wed - 215 today. I'll take it!
> 
> Thank you for your support ladies, it is much, much appreciated


thats great news hun 
this website says it all numbers are fine http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/209-Beta-hCG-Values-and-Facts


----------



## Journey99

Fantastic news Laura!!


----------



## HJones0809

Laura that's brilliant now do as your told!!  get on that sofa and let wifey run round after you  rest up!!!!xxx


----------



## P4TP

Laura that's great news , feet up remote and phone to hand and enjoy the rest in 9 months time there will be no resting x


----------



## galprincess

Laura i have a feeling bubs is going to be a lil monkey!!! making you worry but so relieved levels are fab and doubling nicely hope you are getting lots of rest believe me i would happily swap i get no rest Brody loves watching me lay on sofa then he giggles and calls Mumma dwink, food, play or some other thing he needs!!! 
Everyday hun that is great news its strange the drugs affect us even when out of system!!!
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## dingle123

Haha Tam poor you! Bet you can't wait for hubby to walk in the door after work for some respite!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle you are joking? i always say Casey is messy one Brody demanding 1 but the DP he is by far my problem child ha ha ha!!! he is worst than both boys put together


----------



## dingle123

Hahaha boys! No idea what Angela and I will do with a boy if we get one heheheh!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle boys are awesome little pickles but i love my boys they are so funny, sleep well 11 hours a night even my 10 yr old n they not fussy eaters just when they grow up into men thats t problem ha ha ha


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hahaha this thread made me laugh. 

Laura hope you better love.

I just got email that I gotta take forms to pill scan and they will teaching me injections! I'm scared now I have bad phobia.


----------



## dingle123

When is injection training? Do what I did and make the other half do it! It also doesn't hurt (IMO) so if you are squeamish just get him to jab whilst you look away. It also helps to check out tutorials on you tube as I found Annette went very fast with her training. Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah the injection training next Thursday 25th I'm crapping myself. Hubby finishing work early to meet me there to also learn. I hope I don't freak out and scream haha x


----------



## galprincess

Amy hunni i cried my eyes out for a whole hour before injection and shaking i did it and i felt like a right idiot as i didnt even feel it lol just think conquer fear and make a baby thats what got me through it!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah I will be like that lol.

Do they make you do it on yourself in the teaching session x


----------



## dingle123

Amy - they didn't @ the lister. It's a case of grab some fat and go for it! Lucky for me I had plenty


----------



## Suke M

*Amy *- I didn't have a drug demo at my clinic (they forgot me) so I learnt it all from watching YouTube videos. The thought of it is soooo much worse than the action. I had (note the past tense) a very bad needle phobia and used to cry, vomit and faint so I completely understand the feeling of panic that will encompass you. The goal is worth it and you can do it and get through it and each day will be easier than the previous. By the time I was ready for my trigger shot, I could prep, inject and clear up within a minute and I am now cured of my phobia.... However, I do not recommend using exposure to cure my spider phobia!!!!


----------



## annie.moon

A nurse showed me how to do the injections when I went for an appointment. I was terrified about doing it myself and had to check the dosage several times before I did each one. After doing long protocol with buserelin and gonal f, I was a pro. Had a total shock when I came to take my ovitrelle trigger though. It was my very carefully planned trigger shot, timed to happen exactly 36 hours before egg collection. I injected the needle, pressed the shot and nothing happened -it wouldn't move. It was the only ovitrelle I had- the exact dose and I was taking it night, so no hope of getting a replacement. I sat crying and having a total panic for a few minutes with the needle still in my belly before DP appeared and calmly removed it and fixed it. Funny now, but not at the time! Apart from that, I had no problems with injections!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

all sounds very scary to me lol. i hope they dont hurt   

hopefully i get something at the end of it so will all be worth it x


----------



## Journey99

They don't hurt at all and I used to have a huge fear of needles.  The needles are so fine you can't even feel them go in and you don't even need to push them into the skin they just go straight in.  I'm not as bad now but still can't watch having blood taken, I just look the other way.  You need to get used to it as they take blood at every scan too.  And then when you are pregnant they take blood often.  But trust me by the end of stimms you will be a pro at injecting.


----------



## galprincess

Amy i did it anyone can honestly and no they dont demo on you lol at Bourn Hall they have a sort of squidgy thing that resembles fat at side of tummy they demo on that make sure DH watches though as i got very over whelmed i forgot most of it and youtube is fab id recommend but i swear they do not hurt 1 bit, i had a sting after 1 but thats cos i injected same site twice!!! my flu jab hurt more than the ivf ones!!!


----------



## everydayisagift

I have been matched already    

Can't believe it took 2days  

Lets hope AF plays ball this time


----------



## galprincess

Everyday thats fab hun congrats on being matched and hope AF plays ball


----------



## Suke M

*Everyday *- that is brilliant news xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

They have found enough sperm in sample and frozen them! Just cried at work lol x

Be back tonight with more details of how many etc x


----------



## Suke M

*Amy *-


----------



## dingle123

Amy - so, so pleased for you both! Give Bobby some icecream to celebrate  

Xxxx


----------



## Journey99

*Amy* and *Everyday* fab news all around!!!


----------



## galprincess

Amy yippeeeee its good news on the board today so pleased for you and DH bless him he must feel so relieved!!!


----------



## HJones0809

Amy so pleased for you!! 
Our little miracle is from a frozen sperm  

20 wk scan today!! I cried my eyes out in the toilet afterwards! feel so blessed  everything was fine and baby looks like a little budda already  didn't find out the sex as really don't care what it is  xx


----------



## dingle123

*Hannah* - 20 weeks! That has simply flown by! So pleased for you


----------



## dingle123

Consultant just called with my third lot of hcg results - they are 395 (215 on Monday) so they haven't quite doubled and because of that, they want me in for a scan tomorrow  

Man, I could do with a bloody glass of wine


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls! We are so happy  

The lab called hubby and just said when they moved microscope 3 times in sample there was at least 1 each time he thinks about 5 motile. They have now frozen them and want him to do a sample every week between now and ec plus 2 fresh on the day so they have more to play about with and get best ones plus he said some may not survive thaw. Embryologist wants at least 12. Back next week for another sample. 

Hope everyone ok.

Laura they going to do internal then?

Hannah - that will be me too! I think I would have Suprise too make it that extra bit special x


----------



## dingle123

Your hubby must be super chuffed!  

Roll on 31st - bet you can't wait to get started! Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

he sure is! hes just hoping to get some more out. 

the well man seem to be doing the job  

yeah i cant wait to start! never thought i would be excited to start injecting myself haha 

i called annette to tell her what happened and now we might not need minhas providing we get some more samples with sperm in. gonna see what next thursdays ones like.


what they gonna be doing tomorrow at EPU? x


----------



## dingle123

A scan....not even sure what they are looking for. I'm only five weeks and 1 day tomorrow so they won't see anything exciting.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

i hope it all goes ok  

you will be fine!

have you booked a 7 week scan? x


----------



## cocobella

Great news Everyday, you must be so pleased you can get started so quickly.
Amy, so pleased for you!  
Laura, good luck for the scan tomorrow. Hope you manage to get to see something!
Hjones, lovely news about your scan. Got my 12 week scan next week and excited but really nervous!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thanks love   

cant wait to see pics of your twins!!! bet they getting so big x


----------



## Suke M

Laura - the number is increasing and that is good.  I was told it doubles every 72hours so having a tedt 48hours apart would give a different result.  Dont panic lady, it will be fine tomorrow. You will probably wont see a heartbeat as it is so early, but don't lose hope. Sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes xx


----------



## Suke M

Dingle - thinking of you xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle honey levels have risen by quite a bit!!! they will check ovaries incase ectopic they did this with me its just procedure as you dont fit their mrs average!!!! they will see if they can see a fetal pole and sac they wont look for heartbeat as too early however i had mine at 5+6 and they could just make out a heartbeat so you may be lucky but dont feel sad or disheartened if they dont as far too early huge hugs and everything crossed!!! this bubba will be a monkey already causing trouble!!!!
Hannah oh sweetie your post bought tears to my eyes i cried at every scan i ever had its just a relief to see a baby thats perfect!!! im so chuffed for you both 
Im far too impatient which is totally not like me i had 2 surprises but im eager to find out what this lil pickle bum is and i will on saturday eeks!!!
Mrs Miller how are you sweetheart you cant have long left?


----------



## shenagh1

good luck laura u will b fine I think ur numbers r completely normal xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura how'd it go? Been checking all day like a stalker haha

Quick question, 

I'm on day 13 of pill went toilet earlier and there was light brown discharge (like end of period). Sorry for TMI. Is that normal? Dd anyone else get it x


----------



## dingle123

*Amy* - I wasn't given regular pill so can't help. Have you dropped an email to the clinic? 

*Cocabella* - cant believe you are having your 12 week scan next week!!! Very, very exciting. Checking out double buggies yet? 

Just back from the scan - knew there wouldn't be anything exciting to see @ 5w1d but still grateful for the reassurance after the bleed. One scac found and all fine! A potential other sac seen but they couldn't confirm as still too early. Doesn't surprise me as we had an early blast and a morula put back. Equally it could also be a little bleeding area which makes sense.

Next scan is in 10 days so I'll be almost 7 weeks. Best thing I ever did, going to A & E on Saturday - the local EPU have been amazing.

Hope everyone is ok - *Mrs Miller* - not long now!

*Suke* - I think I read somewhere you were disappointed with your midwife appointment? Cx

*Tam* - roll on Saturday!! Xxx


----------



## shenagh1

See Laura we told you it's normal,   ing now that you have two the bubbas on board xx

Mrs Millar? How's u?

Oh tam it's all coming in so quickly I'm so tempted to know what I'm having but I really really want a surprise lol ...

Suke -how u feeling now when's your next scan?

Coco-didn't even notice you were having twins wow!!

Amy I can't take the pill so sorry I'm no help xx


Afm-had to have a scan today at 9w5d after twisting my back :-/ and it showed the baby wriggling away it was really weird as it was facing outward so we could see its wee belly and eyes!!! Surreal .... Another scan in a week and half or so then the big 12w one lucky for us our old fertility clinic scans me anytime for free (probably because I was there sooo long) lol xx


----------



## Donna82

Laura.....

Glad everything is ok. I know how hard it is but try and relax a bit now.

Relaxation will do you and baby/ babies the world of good x x


----------



## dingle123

How did you twist your back! Poor you!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle i was thinking 2 levels can be on the lower end of scale even with twins!!! bleeding is common with twins too
Shenagh ouchy you poor thing hope it feels better soon!!! and yippeee wriggly baby always a good sign!!!
Cocabella wow that has flown!!!


----------



## cocobella

I know, the days seem to have been going slow waiting for scans and stuff but in a way the weeks fly by!
All sounds good with your scan Laura. Must be a relief to see something, hopefully the bleeding won't come back and you can relax a bit (easier said than done I know). So good that EPU have looked after you so well.
Shenagh, your back sounds nasty but glad your little bump is ok. So good to get scans regularly. I would be getting them all the time if I could afford it.


----------



## galprincess

Ladies im so excited i find out tomorrow hopefully colour of bump!!!!! and finally did a bump pic this is 17+4 weeks!!!! my bestie said OMG Tam your huge 10lber this time just what i so didnt want to hear!!!!


----------



## dingle123

I say girl!!!  

Great bump pic - looking forward to the update tomorrow!


----------



## galprincess

Thanks Dingle how are things with you? have you booked 7 week scan? cant be far off now


----------



## dingle123

I'm having another scan in 9 days, so I'll be just under 7 weeks. Have prepared the over-excited Wife that we still may not see a heartbeat. I think I have a lazy baby....like their inherently lazy Mama


----------



## Donna82

Laura....

Your only gonna be a day or 2 off 7 weeks do I'm sure you will see the heartbeat....

Positive thinking x x


----------



## galprincess

Dingle you will see a heartbeat or 2 then!!! you have to look closely but will see a pulsing dot or 2!! thats exciting i cant wait for your news has bleeding stopped?


----------



## dingle123

Bleeding has stopped hip hip hooray


----------



## galprincess

Dingle thats great news hunni!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news bleeding has stopped that's a good sign  

So pleased its Friday! Was off work last week so felt bit depressed to be back this week lol x


----------



## dingle123

TGIF


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Bleeding has stopped hip hip hooray


----------



## cocobella

Great news


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi Ladies

I'll try my best at personals - pregnancy brain well and truly set-in now!!  

Laura - So glad the bleeding has stopped, one of my friends from my local forum (Minkey114) replied to you on another thread about how common bleeding is - she's had 4 bleeds since getting pregnant and is now 32 weeks with twins. Roll on 7 week scan!  

Tam - Your 17 week bump looks about the same as mine did! When's your gender scan? Excited to hear what team  

Shenagh - Hope you're back is better now hun

Coco - Good luck for your 12 week scan next week 

Hannah - 20 week scan already - that's flown by! (although probably doesn't feel like that to you!) - has MS stopped now? Don't worry about getting emotional, I do at every scan!

Amy - Great news about your DH sperm! Did you hear back from your clinic about bleeding on the pill? I didn't take the pill for my cycle so can't say if it is normal or not. A lady on my local thread had bleeding on the pill before her donor egg cycle so it may be perfectly normal. 

Everyday - That's such a quick match time - great news!

Suke - Hope you are ok?

Hi to everyone else  

I'm counting down weeks left of work now - only 4 to go!! Cannot wait as I'm so knackered and huge! Just over 8 weeks left till EDD and just over 5 til I'm full term - really cannot wait. AS much as I love my bump and movements etc. I do not bloom during pg and am struggling with PGP and sciatica type pains - saw GP 5 weeks ago for physio referrral which still hasn't come through - knowing the NHS i'll have given birth by the time I get an appointment  

Had 1st NCT class last night and hospital tour last week, which although was ok I am 99% decided that I'm going to try for a home water birth like I had with my son as I get very stressed and nervous in hospital - so will hopefully be booking pool in next week or so. 

 xx


----------



## Donna82

MrsMiller....

Good luck with the home birth plans  

I had planned home births with my last 2 but unfortunately they were induced prematurely due to premature rupture of membranes. 

I was totally gutted but obviously happy my boys were ok, hoping and praying I get past 37 weeks this time so I can have a home birth but Consultant doesn't hold out much hope  x


----------



## MrsMiller

Donna - the most important thing is that all our little ones get here safely.....I'm completely prepared for things to change just nice to have hope for the best experience possible - fingers crossed for you too x


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller its tomorrow at 11:20am!!! wow that has flown by hope you get home water birthx
Donna awww hun sorry no home water birth but like Mrs Miller said safety is paramount would you be able to have hospital water birth as a compromise?


----------



## MrsMiller

Tam - ha ha - definately 'special' brain fog for me!!! thought it was today!


----------



## Suke M

Hi All

Just a quickie from me

*Dingle *- I am so glad your bleeding has stopped. Frightens the life out of you when it happens, but glad that you have a nice sized sack and a possible second. I had (perhaps still do) a pocket of blood which measured about 3cm on my 7+4 scan so it was bigger than the babies, but I've not had a bleed since so it has either been reabsorbed or all the rest I have done has kept it from rupturing. Just take things easy. I had so many plans to do pregnancy pilates, walking and swimming and it has all been shelved as the welfare of the twins is paramount and weight gain can be dealt with once they are born safe and sound. Plus I kinda like the idea of breastfeeding to reduce the pounds as it sounds much better than going to a gym with me wobbly bits bouncing around on a treadmill, LOL.

*Mrs Miller* - You are racing along now! Wont be long until you get to meet your little one. Thanks for asking after me, I am good. Having a few teething issues with my useless midwife, but hey, who needs her when I have hubby reading up on the Bradley Method?!

*Galprincess* - You are blooming lady! Keep us posted on what flavour you are having!

*Donna *- Lots of PMA honey and hoping you get the birth you want x

Every one who I have not named - Hope you are all OK, sending lots of hugs xx


----------



## Donna82

Thanks ladies....

Galprincess.... Not allowed even hospital water birth if I'm induced or have premature rupture of membranes again, which they are pretty sure I'd going to happen.

Baby's safety is definitely most important, just disappointing when I have to have so much intervention during birth especially after my 1st was only 2 and a half hours labour start to finish with no problems x


----------



## galprincess

Donna wow 2 hours!!! my 1st 8 hours and second 4 hours so this 1 may be 2!!! oh Donna i really hope this 1 is different!!! my friend had 2 pregnancies where induced as went 2 weeks over!!! and 3rd came on his own and was 1 hour labour and early so anything can happen i know it looks highly likely but doctors midwives etc do get things wrong but if it does happen they prepared!!!
Im expecting another back to back heffalump!!!! both boys were big and placenta anterior same as now and ended up blooming painful yet last bit easy but majority of time was early stage but i managed 2 so this 1 should be a doddle!!!ha ha yeah right
Suke i dont feel very blooming infact will save myself a fortune on halloween ha ha my skin is awful im itchy and grumpy and cry at nothing not sleeping well oh im living the dream!!!!


----------



## Donna82

I'm hoping to Hun but as I've got a misshapen uterus and had part of my cervix removed they stop me carrying full term but like you say anything can happen so fingers crossed x


----------



## galprincess

Donna fingers tightly crossed, how far do they let you go? my cousin cant carry full term she only ever gets to 34 weeks but her last baby was 8lb at 34 weeks!!!! would have looked like a toddler if she went full term


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Girls I'm bleeding now proper red blood! Help I'm panicking! Lister now closed till Monday! X


----------



## cocobella

It could just be your body adjusting to the different hormones. You need a thin lining anyway to start the next stage. See how it goes. It might stop later.... Try not to worry. Bodies can do unexpected things. Iwas bleeding really heavily the first week I was on stimms even though my lining was getting thicker. Very strange. So annoying when it is the weekend and you can't talk to them to put your mind at rest.x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

i called emergency line the lady called annette then called me back. 

apparently its called breakthough bleeding and can happen. now its turnt to red blood i have to monitor it. if it gets heavier i have to call first thing tomorrow and i will have to go in for scan before thursday, they said probably monday.

i think its going to get heavier as i have the pull down feeling you get when your on period and my back has started to ache and boobs hurt. they said im to continue to take it x


----------



## cocobella

Glad you spoke to them. I think it will be ok. They might just start you DR earlier if you have a full AF now, not sure. Hate it when things don't go to plan. Had a total panic when my bleeding happened but all turned out ok.x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

did this happen to you then?

i know got all flustered didnt no what to do then i remembered number on the paper. 

maybe i dont know just have to see what happens now but with the period symptoms ive got think its gonna get heavier. only time will tell. just hope it dont push back my dates again  x


----------



## cocobella

Not on the pill as I didn't take it, went straight to DR. It happened when I started on menopur. Was bad for a week and then stopped. Think it was a because I was DR for so long so took a few days for hormones to build up. When I was on microgynon years go (not for long as it didn't agree with me) I got breakthrough bleeding so think it happens as your levels change. I really can't see it being a problem though as I would have thought they can see if your lining is thin and then start you DR earlier. I could be wrong of course....they will sort it out though  just have to do that dreaded waiting an see how it goes.x


----------



## dingle123

Tam - thinking of you today!!!


----------



## Donna82

Galprincess...... I had my last 2 at 35 & 36 weeks.

I only have small babies. My 1st was 39+3 and weighed 6lb10oz then the boys prem at 35 weeks 6lb5oz ( he prob would have been big ) and 35 weeks was 4lb14oz x


----------



## galprincess

Donna awww lil dinkies!!! hope you get to at least 37 weeks!!!
Amy breakthrough bleeding can be common sweetie dont worry the clinic would have encountered it before they will have back up plans x
Dingle thanks
Ok well went for scan and 3d bit was rubbish as placenta was flush up against babies face who was tucked under right hip all snuggled but legs akimbo and thats my GIRL!!!! Yes im still in shock we are having a princess!!!


----------



## Donna82

Congratulations on team pink Hun x


----------



## cocobella

Congratulations, how exciting!


----------



## dingle123

Wooooohooo! Xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Awww tam thats brilliant congrats :-D xx


----------



## galprincess

Thank you lovelies im so excited i cried not really a surprise i cry at everything but its a lovely way to complete our family and our little princess has the best big bros in the world to protect her x


----------



## HJones0809

So happy for you Tam! Wonderful news xx ps lovely bump  xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah tam that's great team pink!!!


----------



## galprincess

Awwww you gals are so sweet thank you x


----------



## shenagh1

Tam did u think it was going to be a girl? Hw different did you feel to carrying your boys..? Was there anything you noticed? X


----------



## Suke M

Great news Tam and as you say, a perfect finale to your family. Really pleased for you xx


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh completely different sick this time, weird cravings and bump different i did have a feeling but didnt want to guess i wouldve been happy either way x


----------



## shenagh1

Lol so I'm thinking no sickness or symptoms no cravings and a bump! May mean mines a boy lolif it's opposite to u lol... Aw I'm just reaching because in one way I'm dying to find out in another I reaallllyyyy don't wanna know lol x


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh but my friend having boy has same symptoms as me lol its not sex dependent it depends on mummy i found out with DS1 not with DS2 and this time i wanted to know desperately!!!!


----------



## shenagh1

I'm the same I really wanna know but at the same time I'd like my first to b a surprise x


----------



## Donna82

Ill agree it depends on mummy not baby....

I didn't have sickness or anything with my 1st 3, 1 girl and 2 boys. This one I think I've got every pregnancy symptom going  x


----------



## dingle123

Happy Sunday ladies

Hope everyone had a good weekend?

Donna - sorry to hear the ms is back


----------



## Donna82

Thanks Laura....

Really feel crap today, am in bed already.

Think its the headache making me feel worse, been over 48 hours now x


----------



## HJones0809

Donna I hope your feeling better soon x I suffered with headaches up til 18wks but they've settled down now - 4head stick helped a lot for me and as much water as I could possibly get into me xx


----------



## galprincess

Donna headaches yuk!!!!! i suffered those and leg cramps with my 1st son nothing at all with 2nd son and everything with this lil lady!!!! all different


----------



## Donna82

I've not got leg cramps so far..... 

But my carpel tunnel is really playing up 

Good Job its all worth it x


----------



## galprincess

Donna thats ouchy never had it but a friend who had twins did


----------



## Donna82

I've had it for years, pregnancy seems to have made it worse.

Keep waking up with completely numb arms. The only thing that helped is ibuprofen but can't take it now x


----------



## galprincess

Donna oh hun could you try acupuncture? i used that for sciatica with my eldest it was great and pain killers didnt work for me as you say paracetamol rubbish!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Lister called me they not happy with bleeding and want me in tomorrow afternoon for scan and maybe go for other scan again on Thursday. Will see once ive been tomorrow if i need to go thursday. Dont know if this means It might start quicker now? Injection training is tomorrow too now x


----------



## cocobella

I think you will get started quicker a you need a thin lining so they might just want to check that so you don't bleed and then it builds up again if that makes sense. These things never go to plan but work out in the end so don't worry   they are sorting it out quickly which is good and just want to see what is going on. Like I sai I had a really big bleed on stimms and lining was going up fast at the same time so makes no sense sometimes!!x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hopefully works out ok. Now I'm worried I'm gonna go and it's not ok lol. 

Lizzy said will see what is happening tomorrow and take it from there. I'm not due to start nasal spray till 31st x


----------



## galprincess

Amy it will go as its meant to for you i really hope its good news tomorrow im sure it will be to check lining and get you started!!!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle have you got scan today? i had it in my head you do but i also had my shopping list in my head got to shop and lost it!!!!


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle have you got scan today? i had it in my head you do but i also had my shopping list in my head got to shop and lost it!!!!


Haha 

No scan - next Monday!

Now what was on that list......?


----------



## galprincess

Dingle i text a shopping list to DP now lol, im so cranky oh well good luck for Monday i wasnt far off i sent my cousin birthday card its his birthday in April lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Baby brain lol 



galprincess said:


> Dingle i text a shopping list to DP now lol, im so cranky oh well good luck for Monday i wasnt far off i sent my cousin birthday card its his birthday in April lol


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle i text a shopping list to DP now lol, im so cranky oh well good luck for Monday i wasnt far off i sent my cousin birthday card its his birthday in April lol


Haha the thought is always appreciated!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle he will be 30 and apparantly i got him a on your 3rd birthday ha ha ha i get worst by the day


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Got all my drugs and kit bag house looks like a chemist haha!
Got all my plan. Last pill this Saturday and start synarel Saturday too. Then 150 menopur on Wednesday 7th November. Egg collection 19-21st November. First scan 12th November. All starting to feel real now.

If no call by tomorrow 6pm as recipent in tomorrow then all going to plan.

Was upset when waiting for drugs, manager is a nasty piece of work called her to tell her first scan and she said I can't go too many staff on annual leave. I burst out crying! Put phone down on her. Lizzy was leaving came over to see me. I might get signed off week before now I don't need the stress as my scans will be Monday Wednesday and Friday of that week x


----------



## cocobella

amy_x said:


> Got all my drugs and kit bag house looks like a chemist haha!
> Got all my plan. Last pill this Saturday and start synarel Saturday too. Then 150 menopur on Wednesday 7th November. Egg collection 19-21st November. First scan 12th November. All starting to feel real now.
> 
> If no call by tomorrow 6pm as recipent in tomorrow then all going to plan.
> 
> Was upset when waiting for drugs, manager is a nasty piece of work called her to tell her first scan and she said I can't go too many staff on annual leave. I burst out crying! Put phone down on her. Lizzy was leaving came over to see me. I might get signed off week before now I don't need the stress as my scans will be Monday Wednesday and Friday of that week x


Great news about getting all the drugs and starting properly soon. Not so good news about work. Definitely get signed off. It's not worth the stress if work are going to be difficult!x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks so excited now! 

Know I might I don't need the stress x


----------



## TWEETY29

hi ladies,

can i joiong you, i start dr on 9th nov and ec possibly 3rd dec, 
My meds get delivered this thursday, its all coming real now x


----------



## galprincess

Tweety welcome and good luck for treatment x
Amy definitely get signed off dont need stress this journey is stressful enough x


----------



## shenagh1

Afternoon all!! Well I did what I thought I never would I emailed to find out about my recipient.... She's also pregnant and very happy too... Makes me feel all glowy inside lol x

Will need a while to Cabot h up have had the worst migraine ever since going bk to work!

Welcome tweety

Amy.. All getting exciting now x

Tam... I find ur baby brain hilarious lol x

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh awwww thats fabby news congrats 
Happy to say didnt do anything remotely dippy today lol although have got grammar school tour tonight with my eldest DS so still time!!!


----------



## Journey99

Oh gosh baby brain seems to get worse and worse here.  I was on my mobile and it prompted me to press 1 so I reached over and pressed 1 on my desk phone.  Nothing happened and the message said sorry we did not recognize your choice and gave me the options again.  I pressed 1 again (on the desk phone).  Then my desk phone started beeping and making all this noise and I couldn't figure out why!? Doh!  And the number of times I have gone down the stairs to get something from the pantry got side tracked got back up remembered what I went down for and had to go back again is getting ridiculous.  But at least we are entertaining for everyone else


----------



## dingle123

Baby brain is catching...took out salmon yesterday morning from the freezer for dinner, put in microwave and left for a few hours to defrost. Forgot about it! And cooked something else! Remembered.....and forgot again about it...couldn't figure out what the horrendous smell was in the kitchen....accused the cat of hiding a dead mouse.....Wife just took it out to throw in the bin - I nearly threw up  

What makes it worse is the microwave sits on top of the tumble dryer and I've had it on so it heated up the salmon.....


----------



## dingle123

Ha! Baby brain cross posting


----------



## HJones0809

Pmsl at the baby brains! Glad it's not just me!!!x


----------



## HJones0809

Shenagh that's lovely about your recipient  xx


----------



## Journey99

Haha Laura!  My little brother likes to sleep in and so if on the weekend I make a nice breakfast I leave a plate in the microwave for him...the number of times I've forgotten to tell him and then my mum goes to heat something up that night and there is his plate sitting in there all cold and shrivelled haha.  So he now knows when he wakes up he is to check the microwave before making himself breakfast.


----------



## galprincess

Thank goodness its not just me


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Manager said I can't go appointments unless I change day explained I can't as I've started treatment she said sorry you cannot go then. We are now getting GP to sign me off with stress from that week for a month so by time I go back ill know if it worked or not

I had to bite tongue. I said I am going through this as I'm desperate for baby she said that's not my fault is it.

Don't wanna repeat what hubby mum nan and aunt called her!! X


----------



## shenagh1

Amy that's horrible what a b""ch      
Good thing ur gp understands x

How's everyone else today?? My Doppler came heard babies hb @169 :-O was amazing but the skitter kept moving on us lol x


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh congrats on doppler
Amy what a cow you take the time off


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> Amy that's horrible what a b""ch
> Good thing ur gp understands x
> 
> How's everyone else today?? My Doppler came heard babies hb @169 :-O was amazing but the skitter kept moving on us lol x


So that's what your ** status update was about! 

*Amy* - seriously cannot believe your manager. Can you take it to HR?


----------



## cocobella

amy_x said:


> Manager said I can't go appointments unless I change day explained I can't as I've started treatment she said sorry you cannot go then. We are now getting GP to sign me off with stress from that week for a month so by time I go back ill know if it worked or not
> 
> I had to bite tongue. I said I am going through this as I'm desperate for baby she said that's not my fault is it.
> 
> Don't wanna repeat what hubby mum nan and aunt called her!! X


How horrible! Good you are getting signed off.x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

No just gonna get signed off from 12th instead of 19th leave her in the sh1t! Like mum said she's cut her nose off to spite her face! She will now be without me whole week when I was only asking couple of hours 3 days that week. 

Shenagh that's brilliant! I see ur ** too  

Hubby done other sperm test for freezing half hour ago waiting on the call to see if there was any again. He's got to do them every Tuesday and Friday now until EC lol poor sod x


----------



## Jessbrad

Hello

Hope everyone is all ok??  I was just writing a msg to let you all know that hospital rang me today to give me dates start injections 12th nov and ec is booked for 19th dec, i was wondering what did you all do when it came to work and getting time of? i work as a carer and i am 'expected' to work christmas time--- but im pretty sure if ec is 19th, then et must be nearer xmas day, so mite be difficult for me to work....anyone else had probs like this? 

xx


----------



## Suke M

Hi *Jessbrad *- I just called in sick on both EC and ET day. Don't feel guilty, it is a time to put yourself first. xxx


----------



## Jessbrad

hi suke, 

I would do this but because ive not yet been therer for a year it would be unpaid and we need all the money to pay for procedure! The problem i have with work is i have over 100 hours to use as holiday and there not letting me because its fully booked and i think its well unfairr  and im expected to work xmas arrgghhh nightmare! x i think i may go higher tbh x


----------



## galprincess

Jess i am a self employed stylist and i decided to take time off and my clients went mental but its about you, end of the day its up to you but surely youd lose more money if it fails than it would losing few days work i think you have a bit of time to sort it so i would see if you can sort it, bear in mind dates can change etc so you might be ok, the injections are they to down regulate? if they are you will be fine to work while doing those EC you will need off and ET and the rest is up to you i really hope you sort it
Amy fingers crossed for DH sample


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

No swimmers today  

Trying again Tuesday and Friday next week x


----------



## Jessbrad

galprincess said:


> Jess i am a self employed stylist and i decided to take time off and my clients went mental but its about you, end of the day its up to you but surely youd lose more money if it fails than it would losing few days work i think you have a bit of time to sort it so i would see if you can sort it, bear in mind dates can change etc so you might be ok, the injections are they to down regulate? if they are you will be fine to work while doing those EC you will need off and ET and the rest is up to you i really hope you sort it
> Amy fingers crossed for DH sample


yeah my injections are to down reg, and i am going to work through those and also 2ww. its just the ec and et falls over christmas. ec is 19th dec (but could change ofcourse) and i work in care so have been told have to work over xmas, but i guess if i cant then i cant, ill have to spk to my manager tomorrow. x


----------



## galprincess

Amy oh hunni so sorry there wasnt any today fingers crossed for next 2 samples he managed it once and he will again xxx
Jess just wondering i know your a care worker do you have to do heavy lifting etc? dont do anything that will hurt you


----------



## Jessbrad

yeah hoisting heavy lifting. my manager has already said that once i have et i will have a risk assesment and will be put on light duties. but trust me i would refuse heavy lifting i wont due anything to put myself at risk. x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Jess - would your GP sign you off? That's what I'm doing. 

Tam - hubby all upset I told him you know they only come out sometimes don't get upset if we don't get enough through freezing we just do micro-TESE and they just go in and get them out you know you produce something! How much pink you bought so far? lol x


----------



## Jessbrad

Hi amy.

Yeah i could get signed of, i think i might just have to go down that route. its just frustrating i have so many hours which i have saved up and im not allowed to use them cus fully booked. xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Same I've worked overtime for it and I've been told the same. Sounds like you have no option like me x


----------



## Jeme1ca2345

Hi all
Started stimming on Monday night. I've turned into worzel gummidge since dr'ing!! ..I'm  talking gobbledygook,tongue tied and unable to string my sentences. My energy levels are zilch and My chocolate addiction is getting out of hand.  I'm going to see if the doc will sign me off work; I'm a social worker working with parents who abuse themselves and/or maltreat their children... Sod's law hey


I've got a scan to check if the stimms are doing their job this Friday... I'm feeling positive about things for both me and recipient. I really hope it works for both of us.


Anyone else have any crazy symptoms/ side effects?


----------



## galprincess

Jeme1ca welcome hun and wanted to say yes i had all symptoms except chocky addiction but i got words mixed up and struggled to even have a conversation its not forever and good luck with scan, wow what a tough job i think signed off work is a good move and good luck for you and recipient


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

First spray done! Was heaving once it hit the back of my throat. Taste is vile! X


----------



## galprincess

Amy i found chewing gum helped


----------



## Jeme1ca2345

You soon get used to it amy , I found Trebor xtra strong mints good too, I'm used to the taste now so I don't need a mint anymore.  I also found that it makes me pee more often.

Who would've thought that all of this drug taking would be so exciting eh? I feel like sniff the pincushion


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I was gagging downed a whole pint of strong orange squash so taste went. Never hit me til 5 mins later

I'm dreading side effects kicking in! X


----------



## saroly76

Hi all
Just wondering if anyone sent your receiptents thank you and good luck notes or even if its allowed. Been thinking a lot of my match since my treatment plan and would really like to thank her for this treatment.  You hear a lot of thanks for the donors but not vice versa. 
Xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

saroly76 said:


> Hi all
> Just wondering if anyone sent your receiptents thank you and good luck notes or even if its allowed. Been thinking a lot of my match since my treatment plan and would really like to thank her for this treatment. You hear a lot of thanks for the donors but not vice versa.
> Xx


Hi, I left a card for my recipient today my clinic where fine with me leaving it and they will pass it on. I also thought a lot about my recipient and just wished her well. Although some recipients don't have to accept any well wishes but I guess most would be happy. X


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Saroly I sent a letter and card through my clinic to my recipient I never had anything back but it was something I wanted to do. I donated as I wanted to give someone the chance to be a mummy it wasn't for a financial reason as could pay for my treatment but it feels even more special that she is also carrying her miracle baby  
If you want to write to her pass the letter into your clinic (who I'm sure will read and check through it first as you need to make sure you don't give any traceable info on it!) xx


----------



## galprincess

I sent a card with a congrats/thank you message thanking for patience etc i did get 1 back and have put it with one i got from past recipient


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck today Laura    . Xxxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Good luck Laura xxx


----------



## galprincess

Laura thinking of you today cant wait to read update and yes i finally got day right lol x


----------



## vickym1984

Hi ladies. Mini update from me. Husband and I have decided to go to the open day at the clinic we want to go to (Herts and Essex) just to have a look around and get a feel for the place first, thats Sat 10th November. If he seems at ease when we do that I may suggest using his last day off he has for the year (monday 3rd dec)  to have our initial consultation etc to get the ball rolling and use less out of next years holiday allowance ( am self employed so can have whichever time off I need)


----------



## galprincess

Vicky wow thats not far away sweetie and thats my DP birthday fingers crossed you both are happy and can book consultation for 3rd dec x


----------



## dingle123

*Vicky* - all seems to be loving along nicely...fingers crossed for you xx

Hope everyone else is ok?

Scan this morning went well - flickering heartbeat seen! They have booked me for another scan in two weeks which was very nice of them! Xx


----------



## Suke M

Woohoo *Dingle*! Well done honey xxx

*Vicky *- Good luck!

 Hello everyone else


----------



## galprincess

Dingle thats fab sweetie yippeeee wont be long until your 12 week 1 then it flies by!!! i got 20 week scan in 8 days and i will be 20+2


----------



## shenagh1

Aw laura that's sounds great... just the one then lol xx glad their keeping an eye on you too xx


----------



## MrsMiller

Laura - Great news about little heartbeat - its so lovely to see!!! 

Tam - Sorry its late but woo-hoo for team pink!!!


----------



## Jessbrad

*Dingle* thats great news 

Well tomorrow im getting my drugs deleivered (not starting untill 12/11) i was just wondering where did u store all ur drugs, i know ive got buserelin/gonal f pens/ovitrelle- i know most ppl store in fridge? im just worried they will freeze (i have one of those fridges with a dial to turn temp up or down from 1-6- mine is currently on no 3) what did u do?

xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah Laura that is great so happy for u


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Laura xxx


----------



## Donna82

Great news Laura.... Really pleased for you  x


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Scan this morning went well - flickering heartbeat seen! They have booked me for another scan in two weeks which was very nice of them! Xx


Great news hun So happy for you x x x


----------



## staceyemma

Great news Laura   xx


----------



## galprincess

Jess hunni i would put them in door of fridge it is cold but not too cold and other bits just in a cool dark place like a cupboard x
Dingle good luck for scan in 2 weeks x
I cant believe im 6 days away from being half way


----------



## dingle123

*Tam* - can't believe you're almost half way there! Roll on the next 8 days until scan xxx


----------



## Journey99

Great news *Laura*!

*Jess* I put mine near the front of the fridge..door would work too. Just make sure it doesn't touch the back of the fridge as that is where it will freeze. I only needed to store ovitrelle in fridge all the rest of mine didn't need refridgeration.


----------



## Suke M

*Jess *- I put my ovitrelle/gonal-f on a shelf in the fridge, with the rest in a kitchen cupboard. Could've been a laugh had someone gone looking for wine glasses and found a sharps bin and syringes instead!

*Tam *- OMG!!! Half way already! That's come round quick!


----------



## cocobella

Great news Laura


----------



## HJones0809

Wonderful news Laura!!xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Well, we may need to delay it if we can't get a counselling appointment for the same day, but we have provisionally booked our Consultation with Herts & Essex fertility for 3rd dec to have consult and all tests to be done

Still going to open day (10th nov) so we can get a feel of the place and look around when we arent in a hurry


----------



## galprincess

Vicky i went to open day first and there was like a seminar, consultation was about a month after for me and i felt much better knowing id been there before etc good luck fingers crossed you can get counselling x


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks hun xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Well today was the date I gave the clinic that my AF would be due 

CD32 

And no sign of it yet 

What would you do leave contacting the clinic till next week and see if it shows 

Or email clinic asking what's the LATEST it can show so that I can still go ahead with treatment before Xmas


----------



## galprincess

Everyday hunni hope she turns up soon x


----------



## Suke M

*Everyday *- I have seen this work for other ladies, so here goes the AF dance!


----------



## galprincess

Ladies i am feeling really down my lovely sweet friend lost her bubs at 19 weeks and im struggling she was 3 days behind me and im so down i keep thinking what if i get bad news at 20 wk scan im now really scared to go


----------



## cocobella

So sorry to hear that. It's is so horrible and sad to hear stories like that and especially difficult if it is someone close to you. I totally understand how you feel but I think you just have to think that you have no reason to think anything is wrong and stay positive. I hope your friend has lots of support around her.


----------



## galprincess

Cocobella the worst bit is she has to deliver her baby and i feel so devastated for her i actually feel guilty for being ok


----------



## cocobella

That is so awful. Try not to feel guilty although I understand why you do. She wouldn't want you to feel like that. It is such a horrible thing. I wish I had some amazing words to say


----------



## Suke M

So sorry to hear about your friend, but please remember you are not her. As cruel as this may sound, what your friend has gone through is sickening, but you are a different person with a different life and a different pregnancy. Stay strong, be possitive anddo not feel guilty as it is not yor fault. Big hugs xx


----------



## dingle123

Tam - your poor friend - life can be so, so cruel. But like Suke said, you are a different person with a whole different pregnancy


----------



## galprincess

Thanks ladies my scan is Tuesday so not too much longer to wait and im hoping to get reassurance as hardly getting movements etc


----------



## vickym1984

Galprincess-so sorry about your friend. I was a nervous anxious wreck during my 2nd trimester, convincing myself something will go wrong, so worry is normal, but hope they can re-assure you next Tues that all is fine xx

Well managed to get counselling the same day as initial consultation, so ball gets rolling in 33 days, not long


----------



## Journey99

Tam my movements have slowed down too but they have said I have an anterior placenta.  We heard tons of kicks and I couldn't feel a thing!


----------



## everydayisagift

Sorry not been around much been trying to keep myself busy 

My AF turned up today  I am so happy something is going my way for once I am to start pill 2morrow  and pill scan is booked for 13th Nov


----------



## Donna82

everyday x


----------



## Jeme1ca2345

great news @everyday xxx


----------



## galprincess

Everyday wow that wasnt as bad as you thought hun and im so pleased you can crack on !!!
Ladies thank you she gave birth today was a sad and heartbreaking time xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

galprincess said:


> Ladies thank you she gave birth today was a sad and heartbreaking time xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Morning all,

Sorry iv been AWOL a few days but I'm dosed and having more migraines..... Nightmare, so had my 12w scan on wed and all looking good bub is measuring spot on and we r now t for all our ante natal care x

How is everyone?

Tam so perry to hear about ur friend! 
Everyday- YEAHHHHHH     this is ur time xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## dingle123

Can I just check with all the pregnant ladies that cramping *is* normal? I'm 7 weeks 3 days and am petrified the cramping is something sinister. Have read online it's normal but did anyone else get it?


----------



## dingle123

PS Shenagh - so pleased the 12 week scan went well


----------



## Donna82

Laura.....

Cramping at your stage is perfectly normal, I still get it now.

Its only natural to worry but your body is going through so many different changes aches and pains are all part of it and a good sign your body is doing what it should x


----------



## vickym1984

Defintely normal dingle. Your uterus is expanding rapidly, it can be quite uncomfortable. Also, your ovaries probably still ache from the work out during stimming. Mine were still enlarged at 7 weeks (had a rogue bleed at that stage, so had a scan although all was ok, they noted my ovaries still enlarged from the ivf)


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi Laura - yes, try not to worry, they are normal. I had cramps from 5 weeks onwards until 20 ish weeks and still get them occasionally now.


----------



## saroly76

Hi Laura

So glad to see everything is going well, cramping is completely normal so don't worry.  It's the uterus stretching. As others have said this can occur off and on till full term, especially for first time mummy's as its the first time the uterus has ever stretched. 

Sarah
Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle i still get cramps and twinges especially when sitting for a while or turning over in bed and sneezing its all worrying but normal xxx
Shenagh brilliant news honey x
AFM im finally 20 weeks half way eeks!!! and i know im a bit slow but im getting worried as ive realised i have to go through labour hee hee oh well as long as thery bring on the drugs i will be fine!!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Girls.. I'm panicking 

Was meant to do spray at 9am. But took hubby football left phone at home with alarm on and completely forgot! Remembered 10.25! Will it be ok? I'm hour and 25 mins out x


----------



## shenagh1

Laura yep all normal I get them almost daily but at the min my uterus is moving up so I'm expecting them as should u you will see the difference in the sac size now and ur next scan so clearly and know y u cramped lol... X

Wow tam 20weeks!! Amazing x

Amy I forgot mine all the time and they told me just to do it tonight at same time as morning then back to normal next day xx


----------



## galprincess

Amy hun been there done that lots of times you will be fine just make sure you do next one normally and tomorrow just carry on you will be fine mine was 4 hours out and i had to reduce by half hour each day to get back to normal


----------



## everydayisagift

shenagh1 said:


> Sorry iv been AWOL a few days but I'm dosed and having more migraines..... Nightmare, so had my 12w scan on wed and all looking good bub is measuring spot on and we r now t for all our ante natal care x


Glad your 12 wk scan went well Will you be finding out what favour you will be at your 20 wk scan ?


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ed Hun how r u?? 

With all the talk I had a notion I wanted to find out but we're gonna wait for a surprise lol x


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh awww a lovely surprise , i didnt find out with Brody but had a feeling was a boy


----------



## shenagh1

Hey tam,

Well my family are divided about it, dad bro sis and hubby think its a girl... Dad calls her germintrude but the thing is he has NEVER been wrong....

However mum and other bros think its a boy... So I'm torn between them all x


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh well some will be right and others wrong lol thats a good family divide


----------



## shenagh1

Lol I know I'm just waiting to see the betting starting lol.... Well one side HAS to be right in what they say lol x

How r u? Hope your friend is ok x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

ah shenagh i think suprise is lovely for your 1st!

if im lucky enough to get pregnant if its 1 we will have suprise. i think if it was twins id have to know coz id want everything the same if it was 2 boys or 2 girls. lol

are you def not finding out then? x


----------



## shenagh1

Hey Amy,

Def not finding out my mum has 6of us and we were ALL a surprise so she convinced me... she said its the  best present waiting to hear what they are takes away all the pain of labour lol x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Your mum sounds like mine. She says its like knowing all your presents before Xmas. She don't get why people find out to go through all that pain and they already know. I guess it's coz when she had me u couldn't find out. She said if it works for us and we find out she don't want us to tell her she wants a Suprise lol.

I see both sides of it. Tbh I'm mrs organised and I like the thought if being prepared with everything especially if it was girl everything would be pink pink pink lol. Then a Suprise is nice. Do you have any names? X


----------



## shenagh1

I have names for boy and girl quite old fashioned and the girls names have a personal meaning to them.. I'm afraid to tell people in my family etc though incase the tell everyone and someone I know steals them lol xx

Well at the minute it really wouldn't matter what we had, every time we have had any treatment from 2008-now clomid, iui etc my dh has went and bought one item of clothing in pink or blue whichever colour he fancied... The way I seen it for he two weeks we waited to hear results it made him happy thinking about the possibilities so I never stopped him, BOY do I regret it now lol we already now have a full wardrobe of both boys and girls clothes along with canvas pics, a travelcot, a mat, bath, changing bag etc etc come time to have the bub we won't need anything because he has gathered it over the years (of course all in mums house) god love him though his wee hearts def in the right place and I think in a way every time it didn't work it helped him cope saying " we'll have to have one soon so they can wear the clothes I've bought" lol xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thats really sweet of your OH sheenagh xx


----------



## shenagh1

Ladies, I'm in an awful panic here, my progesterone stopped on Saturday as I was 12 weeks, I got up this morning and have been bleeding a little and am spotting I rang my local ante natal clinic and am waiting to hear back but did any of you have this when coming off them? X


----------



## Donna82

Shenagh......

I know its hard to keep calm but the chances of miscarriage after 12 weeks is very low.

Some people do get a slight bleed after stopping. As long as its not bright red and constant accompanied by pain I'm sure its fine. X


----------



## vickym1984

Sheenagh, with Hannah our clinic had us stop the progesterone as soon as we got the BFP so no similar experience, but I did have small bleeds at 6 weeks, 7 weeks, 12 weeks, 13 weeks and 22 weeks. I was diagnosed with cervical erosion (not dangerous, just changes in the cervix relating to pregnancy means the actual cervix bleeds more for some women, but it isnt bad)

I would mention it to the midwife, or if it continues, see your GP and see if they can refer you to EPU for a scan to ease your mind


----------



## shenagh1

Hey Vicky, 
Yes I have cervical erosion but I'm worried about the extra cramping and even some back pain... I just hope it is something easy just waiting on midwife to call me back now x


----------



## Donna82

Shenagh....

You will probably find the progesterone was masking alot of symptoms and the cramps etc are just normal stretching etc x


----------



## dingle123

*Shenagh* - how are things? Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh i tend to agree with Donna i know of women that bled all way through after coming off progesterone try not to worry i know thats not easy but im sure all will be ok x


----------



## shenagh1

Hey girls I'm feeling a little better today,  had a scan yesterday and baby looks ok, thank god but I don't know about my progesterone levels yet which is worrying, the midwife doesn't know where the bleeding is coming from either x


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh 
Oh hunni im thinking of you , glad baby looks ok im gathering they had a look around and saw no obvious signs which probably suggests it isnt in or around the sac and baby so thats a positive what is the next step sweetie?


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies hope you dont mind me butting in was after a little advice?? im stimming at mo supposed to have ec monday, but follies arent big enough so another scan sunday to see whats what, am terrified i will get cancelled as i know you need more big follies when sharing, and 2 ladies i spoke to got cancelled recently, has this happened to anyone?? any follie growing advice?? sorry for me post xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Rocky* Mine had issues but miraculously over the weekend I was ready for my trigger shot. I don't know what changed it but the running joke was Cinnabon (the most amazing cinnamon buns from a place in piccadilly circus). I told DH that cinnabon helps follies grow so we had to go get me one. When the scanner asked what I did that weekend to make them grow I told her I ate a cinnamon bun she said clearly it worked haha. But in all seriousness I dont think there is much you can do. Try and relax. Use a hot water bottle on your tummy and we'll all keep our fingers crossed they have a growth spurt this weekend xxx


----------



## rocky1

journey- Thankyou so much for replying im a bit   guess its 1 big panic lol at the cinnamon buns im tempted to get DH to do a couple of hundred mile trip to go get some he he  

Got the bottle on the go now im sure it will all be ok just need some PMA, somethings going on as am in alot of discomfort with my belly 
Congratulations on your preganacy how amazing lovely to see your bump too (im not sure but i read some of a diary recently on here was it you?) xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Rocky* I do have a diary on here so it may have been. I found writing things down helped me to cope. Plus I do like going back and reading it although some days it makes me sad to remember what it was like then. But I didn't want to forget what I went through. I also think it helps others to know they aren't alone and their feelings are normal. 
I wouldn't advise sending hubby hundreds of miles lol But I would definitely suggest sending him out to get you your favourite treat or pudding. I think a little indulgence never hurt anyone! I know it made me feel better...still does lol

Think of discomfort as a good sign...something is going on in there. Did they say they were going to cancel if you weren't ready by Sunday? How many days have you been stimming? Have they upped your dose? Are you on Menopur? I think I still have 16 questions left


----------



## rocky1

journey ha ha   

it was you   i always remember the water running down your leg  

i will definately indulge!! they havent mentioned cancelling me, im just freaking as they did cancel 2 people sharing at my clinic that i chat to on here   i guess, yes they upped my dose from 225 to 300 at my 1st stimming scan, i am on menopor, stimming 10 days lol ready for the next 16 questions but dont mind a bit   xxx


----------



## Journey99

Haha yup that was me with the running water down my leg...my poor iphone! That was a long few days with no phone  

If you are just slow they will let you stimm a little longer so don't panic.  They would only cancel if you weren't responding at all.  I got upped from 300 to 375.  My follies were just realllllly slow to respond.  But when they did it was a bumper crop!!!


----------



## rocky1

Bless you i really enjoyed reading it though, definately some journey!! 

Thats true, i guess it happens to lots of people i can be a little ott at times, awww really that does give me alot of hope, how far gone are you now? x


----------



## HJones0809

GEMMA(telling off voice)!! Stop worrying! You will be fine hun like I told you earlier relax and hot water bottle - they will not cancel you.. you have responded (better than I did) and the worse that will happen is you won't be able to share if you have less than 8 so they will ask you if you'd like to donate them all and have a cycle on your own in a few months OR you pay for the cycle (£3595 I think) I'm sure come Sunday you'll be ready to be collected by Wed  xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hannah- oops lol i feel naughty   thanks hun feel so much more positive today, sure all will be well   xxx


----------



## galprincess

Rocky they dont like cancelling if they can help it , lots of protein and drink tons of water you will feel like a collander but my 1st cycle i had 5 good follies and in space of 3 days i ended up with 13 follies and got 10 eggs so dont worry i know its a panic but the ovitrelle trigger injection matures them and some follies can have more than 1 egg in and i think you will find yours are fab quality the fewer you have doesnt mean its a bad thing just nice warm baths even bit hot wont harm and dont over do it you must rest i wish you so much luck xxx


----------



## dingle123

Hey ladies

8 + 3 today - just been to the loo - bleeding  

It looks quite dark, almost like old blood, but some red. A few small cm-type clots. No pain at all so don't know what to think.

Xx


----------



## shenagh1

Laura my hospital the other day said unless its bright red with pain and the need of pads you shouldn't be having much harm done... although I'm not one to talk as I'm still the same and they don't know where my bleeding is coming from. but I hear the bubbs heartbeat all the time and they did scan me again to reassure me xx


Big hugs


----------



## rocky1

galprincess- Thanks so much for your advice, very much appreciated and will try drinking extra water, i guess its more scary 1st time going through it, im going to behave now and stop stressing, i will know more tomorrow so not too long now xxx


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> Laura my hospital the other day said unless its bright red with pain and the need of pads you shouldn't be having much harm done... although I'm not one to talk as I'm still the same and they don't know where my bleeding is coming from. but I hear the bubbs heartbeat all the time and they did scan me again to reassure me xx
> 
> Big hugs


Thanks lovely - called the midwife who said similar - unless it's soaking through a pad every hour then it should be ok. She was pretty black and white and said it will either stop or it won't. Sitting in bed drinking tea and eating dairy milk. Best thing for it, really.

Are you still bleeding then? So stressful isn't it?


----------



## Donna82

Laura.....

Hope your ok Hun although I understand bleeding is so worrying.

Just to try put your mind at ease a bit. A bleed at 8 weeks is extremely common.

I had 1 and everything was obviously fine.

How much progesterone you on? X


----------



## dingle123

400mg x2 but the past week or so I've cut down to x1


----------



## Donna82

That's probably caused the bleed Hun.... Have you got enough to go back up to 2?? X when I bled clinic upped mine x


----------



## dingle123

Yep....back to 2 now. Why does it cause a bleed? Xx


----------



## Donna82

Because ivf is kinda forced on your body, your body doesn't always catch on straight away and doesn't produce enough progesterone naturally.

I'd stay on them as long as you can now, if you can get to 12 on them would be ideal as chances of miscarriage after this is minimal x


----------



## Donna82

Didn't mean to scare with that comment just meant you won't have no more worry if bleeding stops and by 12 weeks your body should be doing everything it should x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hope your ok Laura.   Can you not go up to EPU? X


----------



## dingle123

Shut @ the weekend - typical  

Going to go Mon if the bleeding continues otherwise will wait till Tuesday for the scan. Xx


----------



## galprincess

Laura IVF messes with natural hormones etc sweetie so by cutting progesterone it almost forces your body to take over and sometimes its not woken up enough to do that, its happened to me too in both my pregnancies but all ok, i am sure its just a battle of hormones and meds x


----------



## vickym1984

dingle-are you quite a "regular" girl with a/f? a lot of 8 week bleeds are breakthrough bleeds, where your normal cycle would have been. Plus IVF overstimulates your lining, so its a lot thicker and more prone to small bleeds that don't warrant any worry (easier said than done)


----------



## rocky1

Hi i just wanted to say thankyou to those for the advice, my egg collection is wednesday, im having icsi so need to be mature, what a relief and thankyou so much once again, hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Donna82

Good luck for Wednesday Hun.

I got 9 eggs so 5 for me 4 for recipient. We also needed Icsi and all our eggs were mature enough for Icsi and 4 successfully fertilised. We then got to blast and I had 1 top grade blast put back and am now 17 weeks pregnant.

FX for you too  x


----------



## rocky1

Donna Thankyou so much

wow how amazing congratulations!! lovely to hear so many success stories from egg sharing definately gives hope!! Thanks again xx


----------



## Donna82

I've been on here since January and can pretty much say its been very good news all round on the egg sharing.

It felt amazing getting a BFP and ever more amazing finding out my recipient got a BFP too.

What clinic are you with? X


----------



## rocky1

Donna wow thats fab, how awesome your recipient got a bfp aswell! 

Im with CRGW X


----------



## Donna82

Yer I was really pleased... 1 of us would have been great but both is brilliant x


----------



## galprincess

Rocky i too am an ICSI girl 2 egg shares and both time me and recipients got BFPs xxx


----------



## rocky1

galprincess wow thats bloody fantastic! feel really positive thankyou   xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Rocky1 - when is your EC? X


----------



## galprincess

Rocky thank you hunni i must say the first time i was a wreck and the second calm and cool most of the time but treatment is so personal and you desperately want it to work that when things dont go straight forward (after doing it twice i realise they rarely do) it makes you panic and doubt the clinic yourself etc but just remember your clinic do these procedures alot and just because 3 ladies had treatment cancelled doesnt mean you will these pesky meds make us a bit  so its not surprising but you will be fine EC will show you that and you will get a lovely crop of eggs for you both.
Laura hunni how are you hope the bleeding is done now and you can relax a little bit until 12 week scan


----------



## dingle123

Hey ladies,

Bad news I'm afraid: scan today @ 8w6d and no heartbeat. Looking likely I'll be in tomorrow for a ERPC.

Xxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I replied on lister thread too..

my heart just sunk for you.        

Don't give up hope yet.     I know easier said than done. 

What's erpc? X


----------



## rocky1

So sorry for the terrible news i just read xxx


----------



## rocky1

amy- EC is tomorrow? when yours now? havent been on here for some time xx

galprincess- i feel quite ok about everything now, thankyou for your advice, natrually im nervous about EC tomorrow but once its done i will be ok xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Laura* thinking off you love xxx    I know nothing anyone says at the mo will make it better  xxxx

*Rocky* - mines either this Saturday the 17th or Monday 19th depending on what scan shows Thursday. If its all big enough then ill do trigger Thursday night and ec sat morning if not then I'm going for another scan Saturday then trigger sat night and ec Monday. Only Thursday will tell I guess.

How u feeling about tomorrow? EC is the thing in worries bout the most the thought of getting put out scares me!


----------



## vickym1984

Just wanted to give    to Laura, so sorry hun xxxx


----------



## Tito

ooh Laura am so sorry love    thinking of u


----------



## MrsMiller

I'm so sorry Laura - there are no words to ease your pain. Big hugs to you


----------



## cocobella

So sorry to hear that Laura. Nothing to say to make it better but   x


----------



## rocky1

Amy good luck for your scan hope it goes quick for you, i would love to be put out but they only do sedation at my clinic just want it over x


----------



## staceyemma

Laura sending my love to you and your partner I am so sorry   xxx
I am here if you need me xxx


----------



## galprincess

Rocky i had both of mine done on just sedation i was wide awake and saw the whole procedure very fascinating!!! good luck sweetie
Amy good luck for saturday or monday
Laura oh sweetie thats so sad hunni my heart and thoughts with you and your wifey xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Laura     I'm so so so sorry to hear that I'm absolutely devastated for u xx thinking of you both xx


----------



## Journey99

*Laura* I'm so sorry hun. Thoughts to you and wifey.  There are no words that can heal, thinking of you both xxx

*Rocky* EC isn't that bad. Although I was happy to be knocked out, I know people who had sedation and don't remember a thing so you should be just fine.

*Amy* Don't worry about the GA it was like the best power nap ever. You will only be out for about 15 minutes.


----------



## rocky1

Thanks journey and galprincess cant wait   x


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Laura I am so sorry to hear such devastating news   thinking of you and DP we are all here for you hun xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Thank you lovely friends  

Yesterday was quite horrific but I guess all I can do is chalk it up to experience.

Have booked a follow up next Wed and am also having my AMH retaken. I think focusing on the future is he only way I'll get through this.

Xxxx


----------



## saroly76

Hi Laura 

Haven't been on for a good few days, and I'm devastated to hear your news. I'm so very sorry and sending you lots of love and hugs and to your partner too. I'm glad to see you are keeping going with this and you have already booked a follow up appointment. I too would be like you and need this focus to cope. Do allow your time to grieve too.


Sending you lots of hugs again Hun 
Sarah 
Xxx


----------



## rocky1

Just wanted to say EC went well i loved the drugs lol i got 10, so 5 each, 3 of which have been injected so   my 3 make it xx


----------



## Journey99

Great news Rocky!  Are they going to see if the other 2 fertilise on their own or were they not mature?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news love!   How was it? I'm so worried about that bit being put out etc x


----------



## galprincess

Rocky fab news congrats on your 3 muskateers lol fingers crossed for update
Dingle oh sweetie your such a brave lady life can be so cruel and after all you and wifey went through i really hope the future brings you lots to smile about xxx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks ladies 

journey the other 2 arent mature so dont know what happens with them, cant wait for the call in the morning for my other 3 xxx

galprincess- lol thanks hope they fight through the night xxx

Amy- Thanks! honest it was fine! i enjoyed the drugs so much lol, i was wheeled back from theatre smiling (not that i remember that) cant remember much atall xx


----------



## Journey99

*Rocky* They either destroy the immature eggs or they use them for scientific research. It all depends on what you chose on your forms. I'm sure your 3 will do just fine. That's all I ended up with in the end and look at me now


----------



## rocky1

journey oh i see i didnt think, seems like a waste lol, true what you said, hope thats me he he


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Rocky - glad it wasn't that bad! I'm doing 8th injection tonight. I'm really starting to feel it now very bloated. Want this bit over I feel awful. 

What time they calling Tomoz? 

Got point that journey makes! It only takes 1  x


----------



## rocky1

amy- i felt so bloated it was awful, you are nearly there now, hang on in there!!

whens your next scan?

they will call by 10am eeeek excited and deffo good point she made xxx


----------



## dingle123

rocky1 said:


> Just wanted to say EC went well i loved the drugs lol i got 10, so 5 each, 3 of which have been injected so  my 3 make it xx


Great news - I have everything crossed for fertilisation! Xxx


----------



## dingle123

saroly76 said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> Haven't been on for a good few days, and I'm devastated to hear your news. I'm so very sorry and sending you lots of love and hugs and to your partner too. I'm glad to see you are keeping going with this and you have already booked a follow up appointment. I too would be like you and need this focus to cope. Do allow your time to grieve too.
> 
> Sending you lots of hugs again Hun
> Sarah
> Xxx


Thank you Sarah


----------



## rocky1

dingle thats very kind of you to say, im so very sorry to read of your sad news xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies, i have 2 embies coming on board tomorrow, over the moon   xxx


----------



## galprincess

Rocky did they tell you grades or cells? i had 2 day 3 embies put back and 1 of those is my son and 2 day 2 embies and 1 of those is my girly bump!!!


----------



## rocky1

galprincess they said they would tell me tomorrow all that was said was 2 fertilised   i dont really get all the grades and cells but im sure it will be explained tomorrow, oh really thats so lovely and congratulations i didnt realise   why do they ut some ppls back after 2, and some more i dont understand? does it mean they arent great? x


----------



## Donna82

Rocky.... great news you got 2 fertilised 

they put them back at different times depending on how many embryos you get, how well they are dividing etc.

you will be getting both put back tomorrow as you only have the 2. They are better inside you doing what they are supposed to naturally than being in a dish longer than they need to be and not surviving.

Good luck for ET and FX for your BFP x


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou Donna it definately makes more sense exciting now   xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news rocky  xx


----------



## galprincess

Rocky in 2009 my clinic did day 3 or 5 but since then researched day 2 and it makes very little difference hun my clinic are firm believers in getting embies back into a natural environment asap and it worked twice for me xxx


----------



## dingle123

rocky1 said:


> Hi ladies, i have 2 embies coming on board tomorrow, over the moon  xxx


Awe you must be so pleased! Roll on OTD


----------



## rocky1

Dingle Thankyou am over the moon will be a long 2 weeks  

amy- Thanks any news your side? x

galprincess- ok true i would rather they come back home its where they belong xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello all I am hoping to egg share in feb/march  2013, I have done it once before in 2005  but got a BFN  we have our first appointment December so hopefully everything is still ticking the boxes and I can begin my 2nd attempt  

Kerry xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi Kerry, very best of luck with this attempt hope everything goes well for you


----------



## kezza_1980

Thank you very much  I am just hoping I am still able to my age is fine just my FSH I'm worrying about more than anything  health wise nothing has changed so  hopefully all should be good


----------



## rocky1

Well hopefully all will be fine for you and you can go ahead, sounds like you will be ok, 1 big worry after another isnt it, what clinic/area you in? x


----------



## kezza_1980

It certainly is and to be honest I think I had  brushed it to one side doing it again but life changes and  recently married so we decided this is  the right time to try again, I will be under care Manchester and live in Manchester as well x


----------



## rocky1

Well good for you lets hope this is your time x


----------



## rocky1

Girls sorry TMI but i knew i was going to bleed lightly for day or so but just had a clot , anyone know if this is normal? xx


----------



## galprincess

Kezza welcome to the family and good luck for treatment


----------



## vickym1984

Kellie-Welcome hun. I am also hoping to cycle in Feb/March, as have my initial consultation on December 3rd


----------



## kezza_1980

ty so much for the welcomes Vicky we may be cycle buddies then thats great xxx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

hi all just joined the forum i have currently started egg sharing had my nurse planning meeting on 14/11/12 have been matched just waiting on the phone call to tell me to start my tablets, is any body at the same stage or any body done it that will share experiences, im currently at crm x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi Stevie back in 05  last time so prob very rusty I'm going again hopefully next year bloods and first appointment in December though 
good luck with your cycle         

kerry 
x


----------



## stevie_lloyd

hi kezza,
thanks hun im so excited about it all. aww December not to far then  are you excited  xx


----------



## Journey99

*Rocky* sorry I never bled at all. Only a tiny but if spotting on EC day and that was it. I had some brownish discharge the day I tested.


----------



## kezza_1980

Aye  it aint far away at all is it   and yes I am excited  hun  to be hones think I am more positive and focused this time round as well 


Kerry xx


----------



## galprincess

Stevie lloyd welcome hun and good luck for treatment x
Rocky i never had bleeding after EC but it can happen x


----------



## rocky1

Hi stevie lloyd!! have replied to you an another thread, but good luck xx

Hey im pupo i have to perfect embryos on board and my other is a fighter and decided to start dividing so may make it to blast to b frozen xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats rocky! Now you on the  

Great news about your fighter 

What did you have put back? X


----------



## rocky1

amy thanks hun, will be a long 2 weeks now! i had one 4 cell and one 5 cell put back x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news. Hopefully not long and I'm in same position. I'm in pain now stabbing pains and bloatness is unreal. Doing my 10th needle tonight and back for my 3rd stims scan in morning so hopefully not long they said EC between Monday and Wednesday depending how much they have grown tomorrow x


----------



## rocky1

Aww exciting hun be here before you know it, i know i was so uncomfortable by my 3rd stimm scan could harldy walk towards the end, good luck for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Can I ask what your measurement were?

1st scan - I had done 5 injections :
Follicles were between 8-10mm 
10 on right 
9 on left


2nd scan - I had done 8 injections:
Between 12-13mm
Lining 11

I'm on 150 Menopur but only 1 sniff am and 1 on gone down from 2 each time since Monday evening  x


----------



## rocky1

Ah i cant remember sorry hun but they had to increase my dose from 225 menopor to 300 as mine were slow growing, had about 20 follies but most were too small to even bother with and ended up with 10 eggs xx


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Can I ask what your measurement were?
> 
> 1st scan - I had done 5 injections :
> Follicles were between 8-10mm
> 10 on right
> 9 on left
> 
> 2nd scan - I had done 8 injections:
> Between 12-13mm
> Lining 11
> 
> I'm on 150 Menopur but only 1 sniff am and 1 on gone down from 2 each time since Monday evening x


Heres my info about my scans from last cycle at the lister (its from my journal)

_Day 6 of stimms (day 13 of treatment) and i had my 1st stimms scan lining was 6.9mm E2 results were 400 and their were 6 follies on the right side around 6-8mm and on left 4 smaller ones so 11 in total As they were quite small i had my dose of menopur upped to 300IU from 225IU and to drop my synarel spray to 1 sniff twice a day from 2 sniffs twice a day _

_Day 8 of stimms (day 15 of treatment) and i had my 2nd stimms scan today lining was 9.5mm E2 results were 1109 and the follies are coming along nicely i have some around 12-14mm with the rest 10-8mm and now have 12 in total I am to stay in the same dose 300IU_

_Day 10 of stimms (day 17 of treatment) 3rd stimms scan today showed lining was 11mm E2 results were 2769 and the follies are growing but slowly Have about 8 that are doing well and the rest still small So back for another scan on Mon have been told that if scan on mon shows that the follies still need more time than EC wont be on Wed but maybe Thurs or even Fri . This is so different from my last cycle and i cant help but worry its not going well with the follies growing so slow I got a phone call later in the day to say that i am to up my dose menopur again to 375IU from 300IU that made me even more worried that my follies just were not growing that well_

_Day 13 of stimms (day 20 of treatment) 4th stimms scan today showed lining still at 11mm which is good E2 results were 6663 8 follies above 14mm so i have enough to share  I also have 2 follies at 13mm 1 at 10mm and 4 at 9mm Been told that the 10mm/9mm might not make it but the two at 13mm will be ok So that would give 10 follies for EC So if the 10 follies have 10 eggs thats 5 each I was given paperwork with info on about the trigger shot and EC Just in case i was going to have EC on Wed or Thur but would find out later today once i got the call about my E2 results
Well got the call and i am to carry on taking my meds Mon & Tue night and i have another scan Wed Lets hope i get a date for EC !!!!_

_Day 15 of stimms (day 22 of treatment) 5th stimms scan today showed lining at 11mm so all good there And i was shocked to see a very BIG inprovement in my follies I only had 8 follies that were a good size on mon I now have 16 follies all above 14mm. I have 1 at 28mm 1 at 24mm 3 at 22mm 2 at 20mm 1 at 19mm 1 at 18mm 1 at 17mm 3 at 16mm 1 at 15mm 2 at 14mm (clinic say anything above 14mm should have a mature egg inside) Lets hope so !!!!! EC is booked for FRIDAY !!!!!!!
Took my ovitrelle injection 10.30pm no more jabs _


----------



## galprincess

Amy the stabbing and bloated feeling is a sign that your eggs are growing and maturing
Rocky congrats on being PUPO what did they say about bleeding hun?
Laura sweetie thinking of you xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*Everyday* thanks love

I keep trying not to compare myself to people but can't help it lol.
i think I had 13 follicles that were big then the other 6 were but smaller.

All the numbers confused me lol. I no my bloods yesterday were 2000 and something (cant remenber exact number) and then I had only 8 injections x

Would u say that blood work was normal?

Thanks *tam* I hope so it's really starting to hurt now x


----------



## rocky1

galprincess thanks hun i didnt bother saying as no bleed atall today and hjones said its all normal xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck Rocky I am sure all will be fine xxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Amy - honestly try not to compare yourself with anyone, I know it's hard I didid the same. 
On last scan before my EC they said I only had 8 that were big enought and some smaller ones that might get bigger but probs not, so we were just hoping to have enought to do ES, so couldn't belive it when got out of theatre and they collected 17!  

You will have plenty of big eggies by EC. 

Xx


----------



## galprincess

Amy hun my consultant said he could 100 people on same protocol and no 2 would have the same so plkease dont compare and i think your doing ok x
Rocky it can be normal hun and im glad no more bleeding but if you do get more please phone clinic it was probably just from EC x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news gone from 12-13 to 16-19mm in 2 days. That  must of Been all that pain yesterday.  Got 12 big follices and 13 smaller ones at the mo in total. Egg collection Tuesday or Wednesday depending blood results today. Back again Monday for scan. If I don't hear by them by end of day egg collection defo Wednesday.


----------



## rocky1

yay thats great news well done Amy how exciting your almost there now


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yep! Im ready now I'm so bloated it hurts  x


----------



## galprincess

Amy told you a nice big growth spurt just think your almost there sweetie well done and youve done so well x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thanks tam!  

just hoping it works now    x


----------



## galprincess

Amy everything crossed sweetie
Laura hun thinking of you babe x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Egg collection is Wednesday woohoo.  

13 follies above 17mm up to 23mm, about 12 follies about 12-14mm

Excited now!

Done my last 150 Menopur at 7pm, got my last sniff at 9pm and trigger at 10.30pm 

All becoming real now x


----------



## rocky1

Yay Amy thats fab i bet your pleased, no drugs tomorrow   good luck for wednesday you will be just fine x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hey rocky. Yep pleased. Just nervous now for EC. How u feeling? Any signs etc x


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news re your follie sizes Amy, good luck for wednesday x


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck for Wednesday  Amy  be thinking about you xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls xxxx

Prob won't sleep alot tomorrow night lol x


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm not surprised lol  don't think I will  ut gotta get the go ahead first mmmm xx


----------



## rocky1

Amy you will be just fine with lots of lovely eggies    im fine thanks hun no as i had a 2 day transfer my embies will be at blastocyst today breaking free lol, good luck for tomorrow


----------



## galprincess

Amy fab news congrats you, mine did that took forever to grow then bam all came together at last minute it worked for me so good omen!!! good luck for EC hunni not long now until the 2ww
Rocky not long now for you x
It feels like a life time ago i was at that stage but its exciting reading about you all going through it x


----------



## rocky1

I think im going insane and im only 4dp still 11 to go   feels like forever


----------



## galprincess

Rocky i felt everyday felt like a week lol it will soon be here i have to say the 2nd week goes a bit quicker


----------



## rocky1

Ha ha oooooh good it does feel like a lifetime ha ha!! x


----------



## galprincess

Rocky the funny thing is my 2ww felt longer than getting to 22 weeks pregnant!!!


----------



## rocky1

Ha ha i can imagine   its the unknown i suppose you just need to know 1 way or another


----------



## galprincess

Yes thats exactly what it is the anticipation and you want 14 days to zoom by and they drag!!! although was 18 days with my clinic the meanies


----------



## rocky1

Ouch thats ages, its 16 with mine grrrrrr x


----------



## galprincess

Rocky i cheated though 9dp2dt got BFP lol should i have told you that? you are going to be good!!! i actually tested everyday after ET


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls. 

Hoping all goes ok with me and hubby. Hopefully he won't need microtese but if he does just hope all goes ok. He's in limbo won't no if he will need it till tomorrow once he does 2 fresh and they unfreeze his other lot whether it survives the thaw as there was only a handful


----------



## rocky1

galprincess shhhhhh i cant tell you my plan as i will be told off by someone on here lol  

Amy and hope it goes ok with hubbys sperm hopefully he wont need that and im sure all will go smoothly


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck Amy xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks rocky and vicky. Will update once I'm back with it again x


----------



## kezza_1980

good morning girls and good luck Amy  xxx


----------



## galprincess

Amy good luck sweetie hope all goes well for you both xxx
Rocky what plan? hee hee


----------



## dingle123

Has anyone heard from Suke? She has been very quiet xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle no honey havent hope she is ok x how are you doing lovely lady?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

*I'm back. Cried my eyes out downstairs. Hubby had so many sperm in sample today they said maybe where he took them wellman tablets bought it up didnt have to use frozen was like miracle. I got 13 eggs all out big follicles so should be mature now find out Tomoz how many fertilise. I'm back with it. X*


----------



## rocky1

Amy im so pleased for you lovely thats a fab amount of eggs and well done Hubby   x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you we are over the moon now just hoping they fertilise x


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news all around there Amy xx


----------



## galprincess

Amy thats brilliant hunni congrats see these treatment rollercoaster rides lol it all comes toegther in the end x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks we are so happy. Was discharged at 1pm. Just waiting for my friend to get here to get me. I only came around at 1045. I ate, had drink done  a wee they said ur alert u can go lol x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

5 out 7 mature to be injected later x


----------



## saroly76

Hi all

Congrats Amy, well done, I'm so pleased for you. You must be over the moon.

Afm looks like I'm on verge of Pneumonia. Haven't spoken to my clinic but the hospital said its 50/50 if I will be able to do treatment :-(  I'm due the 29, so only a few days to get well. Gutted

Sarah
Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Sarah wishing you a super speedy recovery
Amy thats fab sweetie i had 5 in first cycle and worked for me its a good number as 2 put back and 3 to freeze xxx


----------



## rocky1

Amy yes thats a great number (i was pleased and i only had 3 mature)  

sarah Aww i hope you get better in time plenty of rest lovely x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sorry to hear that Sarah  

Thanks girls  

How many of yours fertilised girls out of the mature? X


----------



## rocky1

Amy out of my 3 mature, 2 fertilsed and had them both put back x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's great! 

Scared for my call tomorrow lol x


----------



## rocky1

I bet but you got a good amount there so you be fine   good luck x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Amy - I had 8 mature and 6 fertilised, fingers crossed your 5 get jiggy tonight! 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I hope at least 4 but we will see x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Just went a wee before bed. No this is TMI but there was substance, I thought hubby at spat down toilet. Got some toilet roll it was quite thick like a substance can't even describe what it was like. It was yellow but not sure if that was from the wee.

Did anyone else get this?? Xx


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies,

Had my follow up yesterday - consultant was lovely. He was as surprised as we were to only get 7 eggs so he is looking at changing my medication for next cycle. Had AMH retested and if all fine, we will look to start again in January. Felt much lighter coming out of the clinic. Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle i had same protocol both times and first cycle i got 10 and second 23 but ended up about the same as not as many mature in second cycle but im glad you walked out feeling better hunni how are you feeling otherwise?
Amy i got 5 out of 5 first cycle and 9 mature second cycle of which 6 fertilised
Rocky another day closer!!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Out of 5 only 1 has fertilised the sperm was motile but was not strong enough, nothing wrong with eggs. They want me in tomorrow morning to put it back. They said 5% chance it can not divide properly by morning. I'm truly gutted I can't stop crying. They said age on my side. I need to stay positive. X


----------



## Donna82

Oh Amy, try to stay positive hun, i know its hard.

it only takes one 

I only had 4 and by the time we got to blast i had 1 that was any good, none of the other were good enough to freeze etc....my little fighter made it 

FX for you x x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

It's still gotta develop yet. I just feel sh1t about it all now x


----------



## Donna82

Im not surprised your feeling **** hun but its good they putting it back asap, it is better being where it should be than in some lab x x


----------



## galprincess

Amy sweetheart i can understand but this 1 made it when the other 4 didnt so its the strongest and it really bugs me when they bang on about age but my SIL had 2 that were written off thats all they had and were 10 yrs older than you and they now have twins from those 2 so it does happen xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Tam did u have 2 day transfer? I feel bad about it all now. I'm thinking if only one fertilised is it gonna be strong enough to develop? X


----------



## galprincess

Amy yes i had 2 day transfer my clinic didnt see the point on blasts with us as my DP has awful sperm even with ICSI!!! I had 3 day transfer with 1st cycle but they think 2 day has better results i was told mine were slow to divide etc thats not anything to do with eggs or sperm quality apparantly some just take a little longer did they icsi your husbands sperm?


----------



## galprincess

Amy its definitely strong it made it when the others didnt to be honest you would rather 1 strong embie than 4 weak ones and youve still got  a fab chance my friend had 30 eggs and 4 made it she ended up with 2 embryos but her clinic only put 1 back it was their protocol and for the whole 2ww she cried and stressed as she was sure it hadnt worked but it did, there are women who have fab embies that clinics are sure it will work and some do some dont and same goes for any other grade it really is a chance but you have an embryo that means your in with a chance to start with xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi tam

Yeah we had icsi I was expecting 3/4 to fertilise. So from that high yesterday today was a smack in the face. 

I just hope it divides otherwise its over. I'm glad u have a success story. Just at moment hard to think like that. 

Hubby off tomorrow to go with me. I am shocked still. I can't even talk to anyone on phone I can't stop crying. Hubby said get all the crying out my system today x


----------



## dingle123

Roll on getting that puppy back inside of you! You will feel so much better when you're PUPO xxx


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle i had same protocol both times and first cycle i got 10 and second 23 but ended up about the same as not as many mature in second cycle but im glad you walked out feeling better hunni how are you feeling otherwise?


I feel ok....physically I still look quite bloated, esp in the evenings. Do you think it's related to the mc/pessaries etc?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Tam tried to pm u said inbox full x


----------



## rocky1

Amy i wish you lots of luck and that 1 you have will be a good one, it will soon be back in where it belongs and that is a special moment for you too look forward to tomorrow    

gallprincess oooh single figures now ha ha 9 sleeps 

dingle not long until you start again its good they know now to increase  your drugs, good luck with everything x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Rocky I have pm you too x


----------



## galprincess

I will delete some messages in a bit sorry,
Dingle hun yeah it takes a while to get those blasted things out of system do you feel a little better having a plan in place ?
Amy you will feel better once PUPO i felt so positive up until after EC i would be tearful aswell because you have done all you can and its something out of your control , i know it isnt the outcome you hoped for and the clinic wont put anything back that doesnt stand a chance as its theor statistics too and they all want high success rates and how you feel is natural but once this lil fighter proves its strong you will feel better. After ttc for so long i couldnt wait to do ivf and its so hard i actually forgot how hard it was huge hugs and       to your embie x
Rocky woop woop 9 days thats gone quickly well for me lol


----------



## rocky1

Ha ha i bet the next 9 days fly (for you lol) nah i think it will go quick after the weekend


----------



## everydayisagift

ladies 

If you did use a hot water bottle during stimms 
When did you start ? how many times and day ? and for how long ?

I never used one before but going to give it a go this time


----------



## rocky1

I used 1 and i started after 1st stimming scan, few times a day and tried to keep re filling in the evenings


----------



## HJones0809

everydayisagift said:


> ladies
> 
> If you did use a hot water bottle during stimms
> When did you start ? how many times and day ? and for how long ?
> 
> I never used one before but going to give it a go this time


I used one after work - a nice hot bath pjs and a hot water bottle with my just brazil chocolates!  I also took hot water bottle to bed xx


----------



## galprincess

Everyday i used a wheat bag but same difference i did as often as i could ans a overly warm bath too and hot drinks i feel that all helped wanna wish you the very best of luck hunni x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I woke up crying. Been up since 3.15   I'm just beside myself - wondering if its still alive, and will it make it?! X


----------



## cocobella

I hope you got a bit of sleep. Got everything crossed for you. So many 2 day success stories so keep positive.x


----------



## beckha

Hello girls. 

I'm new. Looking at starting egg sharing soon. Going to an open evening at CRGW on the 6th December. Hope we are eligible for it!

x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you love 

Managed to get some more sleep. I've not had a call as yet but she said by 930. I need to leave my house 9.45 as next train would make me late. Tried calling them no answer just wanna no if its still going or not x



cocobella said:


> I hope you got a bit of sleep. Got everything crossed for you. So many 2 day success stories so keep positive.x


----------



## vickym1984

Oh Amy, missed this yesterday. Please try and stay positive (easier said than done I know), lots of positive vibes for you today xxx

Beckha-I will be doing egg sharing soon too hopefully. Been initially approved, just need to have my consultation and get bloods etc done. We have an appt 3rd december at herts & essex


----------



## rocky1

Amy im   for your embie, good luck    

Beckha Hi sweetie i replied to you on another thread but Hey anyway! Crgw is fab! you will see at the open evening, good luck x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I just cried my eyes out its grade 2, they grade 1-5 , 1 being the best and its 5 cells. It's a fighter she said it should only be 2-4 cells today x


----------



## Donna82

Great news Amy..... FX x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yep. Don't wanna get hopes up and get knocked down again but it's a fighter x


----------



## rocky1

Thats great Amy xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks rocky.

Hopefully we both get our BFP from 2 day transfer.

Did you have 1 or 2 put back and what grades and cells? X


----------



## beckha

That's great news Amy. I am new to IVF but done alot of research and read alot. 

Grade 2 out of 1 to 5 sounds great. Well done!

Thanks for the welcome!

xxx


----------



## galprincess

Amy yippeeee!!!! see told you sweetie , thats better cells than my best 1 im now pregnant with you see your little fighter is amazing and the grade is fab too, what ive found from my clinic is they give you worst case scenario as they dont like to build you up and break you instead we just lack sleep thats the best news and im so pleased for you get that embie back and get him/her snuggled in and hibernate until the warmer weather arrives
Beckha welcome sweetie and good luck xxx
Rocky and another day crept by almost 1ww!!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

It's back in me im now PUPO. By time we got there was now grade 1 which is best and was dividing again into 6 cells which they said was very good sign. Test day 5th December x


----------



## cocobella

That's amazing news. No more tears   x


----------



## galprincess

wow thats even better congrats hunni relax and look after you both


----------



## beckha

Wow grade one. That's even more exciting!! Amazing. 

xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Amy. Hannah was a 4 cell grade 2 , single transfer day 2 transfer and she is now a strapping toddler, so your little fighter cna defintely make it xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah vicky that is great when u hear things like that. Don't wanna get my hopes up but trying to think positive x


----------



## rocky1

Im really pleased for you Amy i had a feeling it would be fine! Congrats on being pupo at last  

galprincess yep and im not going crazy atall lol, worst thing is my frer tests arrived in the post today, i will ask hubby to hide them later ha


----------



## galprincess

Rocky good plan xxx


----------



## rocky1

Ive good really bad nausea today it came on last night and ive had it all day feel so sick, did anyone have this? thinking Meds? implanting? its horrid im only 7dp2dt xx


----------



## galprincess

Rocky yes i had nausea all through 1ww it was awful even cooking made me gag i found sucking on ice cubes helped


----------



## rocky1

Im just glad its normal then phew, oh thanks i will try the ice now x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi girls


Is it bad that the my embryo was dividing to 6 cells on day 2? Now I'm worrying its too developed for its age   x


----------



## Journey99

Amy step away from google!  You are way over analysing things.  What will be will be, you need to stay positive or you are just going to drive yourself


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ok lol. I guess everyone googles I'm not only one lol. 

It's so annoying its now out of ur hands and u don't no if its developing ok etc x


----------



## Journey99

I have to say I'm a google queen but stayed away from Dr Google through my 2ww because I knew it would make things worse.  I guess I'm one of these people that truly believes what will be will be.  I knew that it was out of my hands and it was just a waiting game.  My advice...keep yourself busy!  It makes time go so much quicker x


----------



## rocky1

Hi guys im 8dp2dt and got AF type pain and an awful pain down 1 side of my back and hip, im sure AF is coming   xx


----------



## cocobella

Rocky, try not to worry. I had all sorts of aches and pains and was convinced AF was coming. Keep  
Hope you are not googling too much again Amy


----------



## cocobella

Ps, agree with journey about keeping busy. I sat at the computer for a few days until I realised I wasn't helping myself so got out and kept myself occupied!


----------



## dingle123

Rocky - try not to worry - I had tons of aches and pains during the 2ww - such an old woman  

Interestingly....DP read that women who go through IVF are at risk of joint paint.....and I've been complaining about my left hip for the past 2 weeks!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'm feeling really down today  I'm worried its stopped developing etc. so hard cause now I don't know how it's doing and being we only have 1 its a long shot. 

X


----------



## galprincess

Amy hunni i can vouch for crying over google i googled everything down to cells chance of it working etc things that go wrong and i have to say if your looking for reasons for it to fail you will find them if your looking for reasons for it to work you will find them no pregnancy test can tell you no consultant or gyno and they are experts so reality is it may or may not work but working yourself up isnt going to make any difference. i had a 8 cell and 9 cell at day 3 so a 6 cell at day 2 seems normal sweetie the thing is its your embie and so you cant compare to anyone elses my advice is to lay down and visualise your embie snuggling in i do feel this helped me bond it may be bonkers but i felt i was in some way helping. The drugs do add to anxiety but think you thought this embie wouldnt make it and it did against all odds this lil fighter did it so there is no reason this lil fighter cant make it now huge hugs and do some things that make you feel good even if its just painting your nails.
Rocky i tested 9dp2dt and was convinced i was going to see 1 line as AF pains were real bad i even had a little bleed a few days before im thinking of you and little embies pains could be implantation where the embie is piercing through lining or could be body stretching as pregnancy hormones are starting or could be that youve overdone things or AF but PMA


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I no I just feel like I'm going mad lol. It is a waiting game I just wish I knew that it was ok everyday lol. I think I would feel better if I had 2 put back but where it was 1 I have just got all hope on this 1. 

Did u feel anything or any symptoms? X


----------



## rocky1

Thanks so much girls i will be testing everyday from tomorrow as i cant cope with this now, thankyou for all the advice etc i know it could be down to a number of things im just   its not AF, thanks galprincess, dingle and cocobella


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Rocky -  these 2 day transfers work for us both xx


----------



## rocky1

Amy most definately hun


----------



## galprincess

Amy i had every symptom but im sure it was all in my head id wake up and think yes i feel them snuggling and by lunchtime id be like no AF pains are looming and i could go from yes its worked to no it hasnt and back again about 20 times a day!!!
Rocky i tested everyday from ET lol i was so bad and then 8dp2dt got BFN and cried then my FR test said come on i dare you so i did it 9dp2dt and low and behold my BFP!!! On my 3dt cycle i got BFP 8dp3dt so again 11dpo so for me that was relief!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hubby said he will go mad if I test early lol. 9 days past would be next Sunday for me. I'm gonna be so scared to do that incase its bfn  x


----------



## rocky1

galprincess awww really that would be the best feeling in the world, i know the chances are small of a bfp tomorrow but it can happen, hubby doesnt want to but i said tough! x


----------



## HJones0809

Don't you dare go testing tomorrow mrs!! Ill b texting u now!!xx


----------



## rocky1

Ha ha talk about caught red handed    oops x


----------



## galprincess

Hannah is the test police hee hee busted!!!!
Amy and Rocky i really hope you you 2 join the 2 day transfer success stories xxx


----------



## rocky1

Busted big time! Hannah i have changed my mind! and thanks hun i hope so too, time will tell   xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I hope so too xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Girls..

What are the odds of a day 2, grade 1, 5/6 cell not making it to blast? Xx


----------



## daisydot

Hi girls hope you don't mind me jumping in I've chatted to some of you before during my 1st cycle. My first egg share cycle in August/september didn't work and i decided not to share again and to wait and do my own cycle. A few weeks on and the thought of waiting for my NHS go or for saving for a few months was unbearable so at my follow up I decided to try another egg share cycle which i'll be starting after christmas. 

My clinic has some ideas of what went wrong for me so hopefully next time will be a sucess  . I know many of you have got your bfp's through sharing so I know it can work and my clinic are really good.

Good luck to those of you on the 2ww   xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi Daisy im here to lol you wont escape from me now   

Im glad your going for it again and its fab they know whats what this time around


----------



## Suke M

Hello ladies

I have been AWOL recently due to work and tiredness, but popping on to say all is fine with me and the twins. Downs risk is low with both babies and our 20 week scan is booked for 28th Dec (at 8am! - no late night for us the day before). I feel the babies move most days now and the heart beats are like drums thumping away when I listen to the doppler.

Hope you are all doing well whatever stage you are at, sendkng lots of love xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

How lovely you have 2! 

I see they are from a day 3 transfer, I've just had a day 2 with only one embryo {top grade, dividing from 5 to 6 cell} due to 1 fertilising coz of sperm. 

Great to see success stories not from just day 5 transfers x


----------



## HJones0809

Lovely to have you back Daisy  crossing everything for you again this time round x Stacey is also braving egg share again after Xmas so you won't be alone  xx


----------



## Suke M

Stay positive Amy, ivf is sucessful on earlier ET... I am proof


----------



## HJones0809

Amy I had a day 2 transfer as well hun stay positive xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls 

Trying to but with only the 1 its hard. Wish we had 2 in there one to fall back on. 

I was so shocked we only had 1 fertilise couldn't believe it hit me like a sack of sh1t!

Only thing that keeping me going is it was top grade. 

What were your both? X


----------



## Suke M

HJones0809 said:


> Amy I had a day 2 transfer as well hun stay positive xx


Wow lady... That is some bump now! xxx


----------



## Suke M

Mine were grade 2 and the third one (that didn't make it to a frostie) was a grade 3.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

That's great. I feel like I'm going mad googling etc. 

I wanna no if its still developing etc and its grade but nothing I can do now lol.

Do you have any tips for me? 

Did u have any symptoms? X


----------



## Suke M

Stay positive, think happy thoughts, eat lots of protein and relax. I did a hypnotherapy CD (glenn harrold) every night before bed and looked after myself as if I had it confirmed that I was pregnant.  I had no symptoms until after otd other than veiny boobs and a clingy cat a week after transfer.  Stay calm, the baby needs a stress free mum xx


----------



## galprincess

i did the maggie howell ivf companion hypnotherapy cd it really helped x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Can u get that on you tube? X


----------



## dingle123

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday?

Feeling a bit low today  

DP was discussing trying again with her sister and mentioned that I'm polycystic in appearance....and her sister quite bluntly said 'Well maybe you should carry then instead' - for some reason this really upset me and I burst into tears! I think I've coped quite well so far but comments like that, so soon after the mc, IMO is a bit hurtful


----------



## rocky1

People can be so insensitive, it makes me so angry   xx


----------



## Donna82

Laura....

try to just ignore it hun.

Ivf can be such a hard journey and unless people have been in that situation they struggle to understand it x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura -   what a cow!!! Don't listen to her. You do it once you'll do it again xx

Donna - A BOY?! did I miss that?! I thought you was having a Suprise mrs lol x


----------



## galprincess

Laura hugs sweetie, when i first went to GP before first ivf he wanted to check my testosterone levels i asked why and he said i looked like i had PCO my levels were normal i said ive gained weight because im so down i cant have another baby, swollen tummy due to clomid and i was down. How awful after what youve been through my friend has PCO and she couldnt get pregnant using IVF you did get BFP so that is a great thing it shows your ovaries work fine and implantation isnt an issue its unfortunate what happened and it was first cycle sweetie im sure next time all will be fine dont you listen your gorgeous and amazingly strong and they are your family id be disgusted if i was you talk about kick a girl when shes down and your DP would have just as much chance as you, id be honest and say how you feel and let down etc your bound to be down you lost a baby that hurts and youve been so brave so this was probably the last straw but honey i wish you all the best with next treatment xxx
Donna i missed it too congrats hunni on your lil prince xxx


----------



## Donna82

Amy....

we were going to have a surprise but i wasnt expecting sonographer to go there and as she did he decided he was going to flaunt himself...... as ive already had 2 boys i knid of knew what i was looking at. x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hahaha the little nudist!!! X


----------



## Donna82

Yep.... He definitely not shy, he already following after his brothers. They are 11 and 7 and definately not shy lol x


----------



## cocobella

Dingle, sorry to had to hear a comment like that. Very thoughtless. Like galprincess said you have had a BFP so no reason why it won't work. I was told the same as you that my ovaries were polycystic in appearance without actually having PCOS and it was never mentioned as a problem. Just stay positive and look forward to your next cycle and am sure it will work out next time.
Congratulations on your little boy Donna  
Amy, hope you are feeling ok today and feeling positive.x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Trying too - will be a nut job by 5th dec lol x


----------



## galprincess

Amy lol it doesnt stop after 2ww im an even bigger nut job now than ever!!!!
Donna hee hee my boys are like that well they do say if youve got it flaunt it lol
Dingle hope your feeling better today xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Haha i am mental already lol. 

Did you have any symptoms or anything tam? If so can u remember what day?

Watched all of series 1 of towie yesterday to stay sane lol today I'm on series 2 haha x


----------



## galprincess

Ay my main ones were like stabbing pain like stitch, pulling down there and just feeling a bit full of cold other than that nothing until 1ww when nausea kicked in


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Do you think it's to early for me to feel anything as it should only have turnt to blast today? X


----------



## galprincess

Amy thing is everyone is different with my 1st treatment i just had a feeling it had worked yet this 1 no idea i had more cramping this time but some women go through whole 2ww feeling nothing im sure most of my symptoms were in my head lol
Rocky hope you managed to avoid the tests


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies,

My AMH came back - it was 38 at the end of March and is now 28.4 - I'm happy with that! Have to go back Friday for the TSH blood test (?) but have also received confirmation of the drugs I'll be taking on the next cycle - combined pill, Nafarelin and then Fostimom which I have never heard of?! Least things are moving in the right direction.

Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

great news Laura   

when they gonna match you? xx


----------



## dingle123

After Friday apparently.....very irritated they didn't do the TSH blood test last Wednesday when they did the AMH blood test.....sigh. 

Hope you're ok - when do you think you'll test? We tested @ 11dpo and had a VERY faint line.....xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi girls today im 11dp2dt and looks like its all over got AF pain and in my back (which always get with af) and just started spotting just waiting foe AF to hit me full force   xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

rocky - have u tested yet?? x

laura - thats great!!! so when will u start the pill?? im not allowed to test till the 5th according to lover boy lol. i wanted to do one sunday or monday lol x


----------



## dingle123

rocky1 said:


> Hi girls today im 11dp2dt and looks like its all over got AF pain and in my back (which always get with af) and just started spotting just waiting foe AF to hit me full force  xxx


Rocky - it could be implatation - don't lose hope


----------



## vickym1984

Rocky-still keeping everything crossed for you  

dingle-glad they are ready to get moving on a new cycle for you asap   

Amy-Keeping everything crossed for you too

Only 6 days till my consulation at Herts & Essex    I am sure I have asked before, but I will again, I know everyones at different clinics, but how long did it take you all from consultation (where they did all the blood tests etc) to being matched? I think I am due on a week thursday/friday, which means we will have to wait till the next cycle to start, as doubt they would have everything back and matched within 3 weeks, so guessing I will be starting down regginign early-mid feb


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou Dingle i have the tiniest bit of hope x

Thankyou vickym x

Never knew how bad this 2ww would be its actually painfull, i want it over now i am going to test tomorrow and i will be 12dp2dt im pretty sure it will be negative also sure it wont change if it is, thanks for the support on here, ladies have been great   X


----------



## Journey99

*Rocky* Just to give you a bit of hope my OTD was a Thursday and on the Monday I had AF cramps, back pain and brown spotting which was all normal with my monthly visit from AF. I even got my yucky ugly monthly spot. I spent most of the day sulking and cried myself to sleep that night. I woke up at 2am convinced it was all over so decided I needed to test just to get on with my life and to my surprise it was a little pink line staring back at me. So my suggestion is test, then you will know one way or another. The trigger shot will be long gone out of your body so no chance of a false positive and you are far enough along you really shouldn't worry about a false negative. It will be what it will be....which is hopefully BFP! xxx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou very much Journey, that does give me a bit of hope, all will be revealed tomorrow xxx


----------



## beckha

Good luck for tomorrow rocky!

xxx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## galprincess

Rocky hunni i tested every day from ET and used those internet cheapies that say show BFP up to 6 days before AF rubbish!!!! i got BFN every single day then my FR arrived so on 11dpo (9dp2dt) i tested i cried because i knew it would be another negative i cried even more when it wasnt and was sure was a false reading but wasnt and didnt feel pregnant until around 10 weeks all the best fior tomorrow everything crossed


----------



## galprincess

Dingle thats fab about AMH and stupid clinics they should have done other test too, any idea when you will be cycling again sweetie?


----------



## kezza_1980

Rocky good luck for tomorrow sorry I am being a bit of a lurker at the moment  has  not even had my first appointment yet and feel have nothing to contribute to posts  

Kerry xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks sweetie luckily im expecting nothing to change its always good to prepare yourself i think, ive done my crying and i want to go for egg share number 2 asap xxx

Lurk away hun thats what i did waiting for treatment lol xx


----------



## kezza_1980

lol aww I am praying you wont need that  just yet anyway hun  will keep my eyes open for your post tomorrow  and  hopefully it will  all be good news 

kerry xxx


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle thats fab about AMH and stupid clinics they should have done other test too, any idea when you will be cycling again sweetie?


Jan apparently! Excited to get going again. How are you, lovely?


----------



## rocky1

Morning ladies just to let you know its over for me this time, have started to bleed and have the worst AF pain   thanks for all the support


----------



## dingle123

Very, very sorry


----------



## galprincess

Rocky oh hunni im so sorry sweetheart hope AF isnt too harsh good luck with next cycle gentle hugs xxx
Dingle thats great hun by then your body wouldve recovered and you can enjoy xmas before the drugs kick in im ok hunni x
Kezza lurk away x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Rocky   I'm sorry x

Got a feeling ill be following. 

Had a dream last night it failed it woke me up 330 Didnt get back to sleep till almost 5. X


----------



## Journey99

So sorry rocky


----------



## cocobella

Really sorry to hear that rocky, take care of yourself  
Dingle, great that you can get started so quickly an hopefully the new drugs will make a big difference. 
Amy, I had all sorts of crazy dreams and still do! 
Hi kezza


----------



## dingle123

Does anyone know how soon I'd have a period after a mc? Xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle it can vary hun but if not had 1 in maybe 6 weeks after id be speaking to clinic it takes your body a bitof time sometimes to kick start its been through so much in a short space of time so dont worry too much im sure AF will turn up soon x
Amy i have ha many a dream where ive woken up after dreamt of a miscarriage its all hormones dont let it freak you i had a dream i had sex with Boris Johnson so i can vouch that yes sometmes bad nightmares scare us but doesnt mean anything although i have since avoided londn in case he cant resist me ha ha!!
Today is a sad day my friend buried her baby this morning and ive been in tears since and cant face talking to anyone so thought id come check in with sum online board friends xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hahaha bloody hell tam boris johnson!!! 

sorry to hear about your friend    that must be the worst thing that can ever happen to u x


----------



## rocky1

Thanks so much ladies  

I will still be around of course as i will be egg sharing again and i really hope you get a BFP amy, best of luck to you lovely xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you rocky   I can't see it happening tho I've had hardly no pains for couple of days and today is implantation day apparently.

When you gonna start your next cycle x


----------



## Tito

dingle123 said:


> Does anyone know how soon I'd have a period after a mc? Xx


Laura it can be anything from 4 -12 weeks everyone is different mine took 7 weeks from date of mc.

Hey ladies i've been AWOL took sometime off but now am back and ready for FET Jan/Feb


----------



## rocky1

Amy   i want to hear good news next week  

i can only call clinic on otd which is saturday then they will book me in for consultation, sure it will be a few months but dont mind a break from all things ivf for a little while xx


----------



## galprincess

Tito welcome back hunni glad you had a break and good luck for jan/feb xx
Rocky good luck with call x
Amy implantation is a chemical reaction i actually didnt have pain around implantation just bit of bleeding but its normal to not have anything if you google no symptoms as i did you will see both positive and negative same for pains too so hang in there x
Dingle lets hope not 12 weeks x


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how soon I'd have a period after a mc? Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Laura it can be anything from 4 -12 weeks everyone is different mine took 7 weeks from date of mc.
> 
> Hey ladies i've been AWOL took sometime off but now am back and ready for FET Jan/Feb
Click to expand...

Welcome back Tito! We may be cycling at the same time - everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Big    for Rocky xxx


----------



## Winter Sprout

We had a BFN today :-( gutted.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Tash and nicky - I'm so sorry xx


----------



## vickym1984

Tash and Nicky


----------



## rocky1

Tash and Nicky im so sorry big   look after eachother x


----------



## cocobella

Tash and nicky


----------



## galprincess

Tasha and Nicky so sorry


----------



## dingle123

tash_and_nicky said:


> We had a BFN today :-( gutted.


Oh no - so sorry ladies xxxx


----------



## Tito

so sorry Tash n Nicky


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi all , sorry to read your sad news Rocky and I am sure that there will be a  BFP one day for you and hopefully all of us  in that case, I have still not heard from  my clinic for my appointment getting pretty impatient now now xx


----------



## Journey99

Tash and Nicky


----------



## HJones0809

amy_x said:


> Thank you rocky  I can't see it happening tho I've had hardly no pains for couple of days and today is implantation day apparently.
> 
> Amy I had no AF pains and no implantation bleeding x like Tam said everyone is different xx


----------



## HJones0809

Tito  lovely to see you back hun xxx


----------



## galprincess

Kezza hun when is appointment?


----------



## Suke M

Hi

I am so sorry for the sad news.  Fingers crossed the future holds better news as you all deserve it.  Egg donating is such a wonderful to do and you should be rewarded for your efforts.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I believe that too suke! It is criminal that it isn't always the way x


----------



## galprincess

Suke good to see you back here how are you? and i too agree xxxx


----------



## rocky1

Amy how are you doing lovely? x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

not bad!

turn into a mad woman - keep crying etc lol i just wanna know now.

trying to stay positive its hard.

made myself feel sick earlier from what i read - it said that up to day 3 them embryo develops with the maternal genes (mine) then from day 3 the male dna comes into play! 

where i had a day 2 transfer im now worried that the embryo arrested on day 3. although it was top grade on day 2 and 5 cells 

i read that this is called DNA fragmentation common in men with varoicele - which hubby has found out from ultrasound with Minhas 

there was a post on another forum she had top grade embryos day 2 then day 3 they all arrested  

now im scared. how are you love? xx


----------



## rocky1

Oh hun google is the devil in the 2ww   you need to try and stop and relax (very easy for me to say) but stress wont do you any good atall  

Im ok thanks taking 1 day at a time back to work and normality monday   try stay strong x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

i know it is but i always find myself thinking of something. it would of implanted by now surely so i cant change whats happened now. 

yeah thats all you can do really  have a glass of wine and take away tonight xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Amy I had a day two transfer please don't put yourself through reading google and even threads. Week two for me I even stayed off here as found myself comparing to everyone else you have to relax hun and just trust your body get yourself busy reading or watching films stay off the computer sweetie xxx


----------



## rocky1

Listen to Hannah hun she gives the best advice xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

ok hannah   

im watching pretty woman now lol x


----------



## galprincess

Amy hunni on day 3 the male DNA comes into play but the fact they are already fertilised it doesnt mean much my DP has awfully poor sperm and i have a day 2 on board so please dont worry it just means basically that the male genes are more prominent on those days after day 3 x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks tam. 

Trying to stay positive. I think if it hasn't worked then it prob did arrest.

I'm getting the urge to test now I think it's too early tho I'm only 8dp2dt x


----------



## rocky1

Amy please dont test it is too early you will put yourself through more torture   x


----------



## vickym1984

Defintely too early. I got BFN till 11 days post 2 day transfer, then got my BFP. Though someone else at my clinic didn't get her BFP till 14 days post 2 day transfer, she was getting BFN until then xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

8dp2dt got this - i have the bend the laptop to see the line lol

in real life have to put it to window










trying not to get hopes up as its very very light! can just about see the line.

i tested last sunday trigger was gone so hopefully


----------



## kezza_1980

Tam I have not had letter yet its now 3 weeks was told 2 I am going to ring Monday I want to get my bloods done this side of Christmas  so If all is good Can cycle Feb time Its getting me down now  !!! 

Amy when I did it i like some others said just stopped coming on net full stop  and let nature take its course would pop on now an then to say hello to the girls I am still friends with from here but never discussed my 2 ww xxx

Rocky hope your doing OK  if anything this makes us all stronger xxxx


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> 8dp2dt got this - i have the bend the laptop to see the line lol
> in real life have to put it to window
> trying not to get hopes up as its very very light! can just about see the line.
> i tested last sunday trigger was gone so hopefully


I can see two lines


----------



## lisasimon1

amy i see the 2 lines congrats xx


----------



## rocky1

I see 2 lines amy   xx


----------



## Jessbrad

amy i see 2 lines congrats   

i was just wondering has anyone else had any probs when DR, i went to baseline scan last week and they said one ovarie had gone quiet, the other still active, womb lining thinner but hormone levels still high grr. so they told me to dr for another 10 days, my next app is on thursday im dreading it as if ive still not dr enuf they will canx. My ec has already been put back (not sure how far back) as my egg recipient is not ready. eveything seems to be going wrong for me  

xx


----------



## rocky1

jessbrad i know someone this happened to she just had to DR for an extra week and it all turned out ok in the end, best of luck to you and hope the rest of your cycl goes well  

Just want to say thanks for all the support and kind messages, im going to take a little break from ffs for a few days but i will be back to see how everyone is getting on soon


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls. 

It's still very very light not getting hopes up yet. Gonna do another 1 tomorrow. Hopefully will get darker. X


----------



## staceyemma

Good luck Amy   xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> It's still very very light not getting hopes up yet. Gonna do another 1 tomorrow. Hopefully will get darker. X


A line is a line 

Was that with FMU ??


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah first wee. 

Used a first response early one. Didnt expect to see anything today as I'm only 8dp2dt x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Amy that's what my line looked like couple of days before OTD, congratulations!!!! X


----------



## dingle123

I know I cheered earlier on ** but one more wooooohooo! Looking forward to seeing the line get stronger - pic tomorrow pls!


----------



## kezza_1980

looking good Amy x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls x


This morning I was 4 days off was shocked. Just hoping its not trigger but I did that 12 days ago and tested last Sunday to check it was gone. 

Not getting excited yet till its dark. Hoping its darker Tomoz x


----------



## cocobella

Am sure it will be darker tomorrow   x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

9dp2dt...

what you all reckon? x


----------



## kezza_1980

Amy defo  darker hun  xxx congrats


----------



## SarahScrafton

Definitely dark Amy! Yeah congratulations! Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

what was urs like sarah at 11 days past egg collection ? x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Mine stayed quite light for days and got darker after OTD, yours are looking good to me. Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Yes, it is defintely darker , , congrats Amy xxx


----------



## saroly76

Hi Amy. 

Its definitely a line. Your test is positive. Congratulations Hun. 

Talking to you professionally, hpt is looking for hcg levels which I'm sure you know is the hormone for pregnancy. Its very unlikely you will get a false positive. Sometimes people leave tests and when a day later they look they see a line, this is when people get confused over if it is positive. If that is what happens than that is regarded as negative. 

Its exciting news for you and I'm so happy for you. You can relax now Hun and enjoy. 

Sarah xxx

Ps don't stress over darkness of lines. Trust me I'm a midwife. It means nothing.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you saroly. 

I just hope gets darker now I'm still 3 days off otd x


----------



## Journey99

I tested 2 days early with a FRER and although not dark there was no mistaking it.  I tested OTD with a cheapie and still not dark. A line is a line!


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Aww congratulations amy its deffo a line  xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Help please
Many test is still light like yesterday.

Is this normal x


----------



## lisasimon1

amy if your line is still there i would say you are preg and as i have seen with other people and now with myself my tests in the morning are always lighter apart from today normally my pm test is always darker 

just enjoy it now and be happy 

ps could you please tell me how to get pics up on a post lol please x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks I'm trying too I'm worried its a chemical.

Its tinypic.com


----------



## galprincess

Amy sorry been AWOL had a few issues to sort but all ok, your 9dp2dt test same as mine hunni congrats your so naughty for testing lol but huge huge huge yippeees and Congrats xxx
Jessbrad hun i have no idea but 1 of my ovaries was slower than the other id ring clinic x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Today tam it's the same not got darker. I'm so scared its a chemical x


----------



## galprincess

Mine hardly got darker until OTD its nothing to do with levels its the ink in test and just think hun in a normal cycle you would never test this early please dont fret i will find pics of mine and message you them they all look identical


----------



## galprincess

just looking at my pic and my 9day one so 11dpo was same as your 10dpo so please do not worry sweetie a line is a line not darkness of line thats irrelevent its come up really early thats a great sign and a chemical wouldnt show up this early i dont think because you have to have missed a period to be pregnant


----------



## Journey99

Mine never was very dark and I've got twins!  You do know it will never get as dark as the example


----------



## MrsMiller

Try not to worry Amy, mine with a first response test on OTD was very faint.


----------



## galprincess

Amy hun thats fab xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you girls. Xx

I'm such a worry guts with everything x


----------



## dingle123

No! *claps hand over mouth*


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hahahaha  I know I'm bad for it lol x



dingle123 said:


> No! *claps hand over mouth*


----------



## galprincess

Amy hun it gets worst in pregnancy then you have too much choice of thing to worry about try and chill sweetie you got BFP yippeeee!!!
Dingle was that a tiny hint of sarcasm lol!!!!


----------



## shenagh1

Girls quick question?? 16w2d today and bleeding when at the loo?? Anyone had this? X


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle was that a tiny hint of sarcasm lol!!!!


Hahah ha to be done!


----------



## dingle123

shenagh1 said:


> Girls quick question?? 16w2d today and bleeding when at the loo?? Anyone had this? X


Hope someone can answer/help xxx


----------



## melloumaw

during pregnancy the blood vessels etc can be closer to the surface due to extra blood flow,body stretching etc,this can make the cervix bleed slightly, i had bleeding on and off all the way through with all 3 of mine, almost like a light period, if at all concerned speak to your midwife or call the early pregnancy unit
hope all is well
mel x


----------



## Journey99

*Shenagh* I've been lucky not to have any bleeding so far in my pregnancy (touch wood) but I do know it's very common. I would contact your midwife. It's probably nothing but if it helps reassure you it's worth it. I know Baby A's placenta is covering my cervix so they keep expecting me to have some bleeding.


----------



## galprincess

Amy are you oing for a record how many different tests you can do in 1 day?
Shenagh honey i would go get checked out there are lots of reasons xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Amy-Stay away from the tests hun, the darkness will mean nothing as each test can vary in the strength of dye.

Shenagh-Mention to your midwife, probably nothing to worry about but they can put your mind at risk.  *TMI* is it when you are straining?


----------



## vickym1984

Well had my appointments today. Counselling was supposed to be at 10am, but had a nightmare with traffic as the motorway was closed through junctions we needed to go through, cue having to get off, and finding a different way, but all the trafic had also came off so it was horrid. Luckily the counsellor had a cancellation, so she pushed me back by an hour and we just made it.  Wasn't too bad getting across to clinic (its about half hour drive between the two) . Had appt at clinic at 2pm. Saw nurse first, had chat, blood pressue, heigh & weight etc . Shane did his business lol.  Then saw a consultant, who is also the medical director, who founded the centre! Felt very impressed. Shanes SA was done straight away, found out that his results were a lot better than before, and unless things get a lot worse, won't need ICSI which will save us £600.  Then saw the egg share nurse, had my bloods done, and she wrote the details of what Shane needs done so can get done at his doctors.  

Went to see Michael McIntyre at wembley arena this evening, and that was good


----------



## dingle123

Congrats *Vicky* - you are on your way now! Xx


----------



## galprincess

Vicky all sounding good
Shenagh i tooould get checked out hun its probably nothing but peace of mind needed x
Amy are you going for a record of how many different tests you can do in 1 day lol


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi all  I had a reading done on Sunday and to be honest  made me wonder if another cycle was worth it,  she described my cards has messy cards  which is just like me lol,  anyway she said  that they contradicted each other, she picked up that i needed IVF and even said my Fallopian tubes had been taken has she was being shown this and that i am battle with what to do in regards treatment, which is somewhat true has my father is ill at the moment and were awaiting results which again she picked up on and  even told me his name and what test's he has had done and ones that are coming up.  To cut a long story short she said she does not see me doing the cycle till April time which way appointment is going prob is true and that she can not see a pregnancy just the journey has there is so much going on at the minute, the only thing she did say way that if I don't cycle in ten years time I would prob regret it.
Any thoughts on this are more than welcome


----------



## rocky1

Kezza i wouldnt read too much into that, yes she got some things right, fine but i had a reading off a guy last year he told me many things that were spot on, i even had goose bumps, he also knew about my tubes and treatment, he then went on to say i would be pregnant this year, it didnt happen! so what im saying is maybe she is a true medium but they dont always get it right, the outcome can change, please dont read too much into that  stay positive, good luck


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

OTD -      

Clear blue digital - pregnant 2-3 weeks  

It only takes one!!  

Not sure whether to get my bloods done x


----------



## rocky1

Im thrilled for you Amy thats fantastic news       x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you rocky xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

i know Rocky will try lol xxx and Amy congratulations x


----------



## cocobella

It really does only take one! Great news


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Amy  xxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls we are over the moon x


----------



## shenagh1

Fantastic news Amy all that worrying for nothing xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Fab news Amy   
Bet you can't believe it!!!


----------



## HJones0809

Brilliant news Amy!! Enjoy )) xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Ladies - when do we start the pessaries 

I have only gone and left the leaflet in my room and don't want to look silly asking clinic and cant remember from last cycle


----------



## SarahScrafton

Start them in the morning hun. X


----------



## galprincess

Amy congrats hunni not shocked though
Kezza i got told in a reading i would have 5 children at the age of 30 im 28 next march and due my 3rd but i wont be having 5 as not having anymore treatment and naturally it wont happen so they can get things wrong


----------



## everydayisagift

Cyclogest Pessaries

What dose was you given by your clinic on each cycle you have had (if you have had more than one )


----------



## Jessbrad

hey ladies

apologies in advance for the negative post, just got back from my 2nd baseline scan and turns out i have 2 cysts one on each ovarie, one which has got rather big aswell (i never knew i even had a cyst on my first scan as hospital didnt tell me), my womb lining has gone thin but because the cyst is big they may cancel     and may have to operate to remove it. Just waiting for the hospital call. 
one step forward ten steps back


----------



## vickym1984

Jess-Can they not just drain it, or is it too big for that? xxx


----------



## galprincess

Jess my friend had same they put her on tablets and the cysts went away she is pregnant with twins now so dont give up just yet and also dont apologise hun its a support board hope they dont cancel xxx


----------



## Jessbrad

*vicky* They did mention draining it, but they were concerned about how much it has grown since last time, so looks like they will cancel unless doctor is happy for me to carry on. they havent really given me any options tbh. its annoying because they never told me about the cyst in my first baseline scan, they said my ovaries were still active but failed to mention the cyst, it was only when i was undressing for the scan that the nurse mentioned to the other nurse about my cyst me and my husband were shocked. Everything else is working like my ovaries are switched off and my womb lining is thin, so to cancel is just so frustrating. ive been down regging for nrli 4 weeks now  and was meant to start stimming tomorro

*galaprincess* thanks for telling me about your friend gives me a bit more hope  xx


----------



## galprincess

They gave my friend a tablet to take while down regging so they might suggest that i suppose it depends on clinic and IVF drugs can actually cause cysts to grow


----------



## Jessbrad

hey sadly its been cancelled, my hormone levels had come down, but because im egg sharing im not medically able to share because of my cysts and if i i want to go alone i would have to pay a lot more money and also she said they wouldnt advise i go ahead because of cysts. gutted and now i have to wait for my next period to arrive to start all over again. Thanks for all those who have given me advive. xx


----------



## galprincess

Jess i didnt realiseit was different in egg sharing but youd want to cycle when you have best possible chance any idea when next cycle is? you can enjoy xmas and eat all the naughties before starting again too!!! lots cycling in January so you may get some special cycle buddies too xxx


----------



## Jessbrad

Thanks  i have to wait for my next af to arrive which could take a month or so because my lining in thin and then i start cycling again. Really hoping they dont put me on long proto next time. xx


----------



## galprincess

Jess i was on long protocol both times and if you look at my signature it isnt that long really it just feels epic xxx


----------



## rocky1

Ooooh Amy how exciting! Congrats! my moneys on twins lol   x


----------



## lisasimon1

thats great news Amy well done      

Dina thank you very much   how are you ? 

another question please has anyone been on prednisolone? as i am and the clinic gave me up to now and then sent me a prescription well now the tablets are in a diffrent box just a little bit fatter and im scared of taking them   xx


----------



## galprincess

Amy i had mine done at 4 weeks mine were over 1000 so my gp was convinced was twins but wasnt but either way its a fab sign xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Anyone thats already shared, can you advise whats the difference between sections 5 and 6 on the green HFEA form. 

Section 5 says additional info, good will and description of yourself  and Section 6 says description of yourself


----------



## Journey99

*Vicky* my memory is fading thanks to double baby brain but here's what I remember. Goodwill is a message to a future child. In it I just explained why I donated my eggs etc. There was two descriptions, one was a physical description ie hair colour, height, build etc and the other was to describe yourself as a person without using names or places to give any info away. I described me as a child and thinks I liked and stuff I like as an adult. I guess just so if a child does read it they can compare themselves to you. I'm hoping I put enough information in my letters so that a child has no reason to want to contact me. It's not that I don't want to be contacted but I made it perfectly clear that any children concieved from my donor eggs was not my child. We may share the same genes but it was their mother that nutured, carried and raised them. I guess because my dad isn't my biological father I've learned that it doesn't take genetics to make you a parent. I've never had any desire to meet my biological father, in my eyes he's nothing more than a sperm donor. I don't ever want some women to be upset that her child feels the need to seek me out because she's not enough. Maybe it makes more sense in my head lol


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks, its just both sections have similar notes on what to include, I am wondering if they are a continuation from eachother


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies,

Another gut wrenching 12 week scan pic on ** today which had me in tears. Really don't want to be that person   - lovely DP has decided to stay home with me today as I am so sad - so lucky to have her.

Question re egg sharing - was wondering if it would be difficult to match me again? If I had to pay £10k and was presented with my profile '7 eggs/mc' I'm not sure I'd choose me  

How much information is given to the recipient? Really, really hope my change in drugs gives both myself and the recipient more eggs next time.

Xx


----------



## Journey99

Laura    DH doesn't get why I'm so private about the babies on **.  I tried to explain how much it hurt every time there was another announcement, scan pic, birth, baby photo etc. It got to the point that wedding stuff upset me bc I knew next would be a pregnancy announcement.  Since most pp don't discuss fertility issues etc with their friends or family I have no way of knowing which of my friends I may upset.  It's hard but it will be your turn soon.  And really your only thing is you need Texans to make your baby

Someone chose you once and no doubt someone will choose you again.  They only give physical attributes hair, eyes, height and weight.  I'm guessing they may disclose sexual preference but anyone with a half a brain knows that's not a genetic trait .  

You don't know if those 4 eggs worked for your recipient.  Besides  not sure they give that info out. They may just say successful donor.


----------



## saroly76

Hi dingle. 

I don't think a miscarriage would put people off. Many first pregnancies end in miscarriages and that's for people who don't have ivf. I would suspect you would be a better choice now as its and kinda proven fertility. 

my treatment was cancelled and was matched within the day even though today is my 36th birthday. I thought it was over. Try not to stress Hun. 
Big hugs 
Sarah 
Xxxx


----------



## saroly76

Ps like journey has said you don't know if your recipient is pregnant. She could be and than you're more of a fantasic choice xxxx


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Morning ladies,
> Another gut wrenching 12 week scan pic on ** today which had me in tears. Really don't want to be that person  - lovely DP has decided to stay home with me today as I am so sad - so lucky to have her.
> Question re egg sharing - was wondering if it would be difficult to match me again? If I had to pay £10k and was presented with my profile '7 eggs/mc' I'm not sure I'd choose me
> How much information is given to the recipient? Really, really hope my change in drugs gives both myself and the recipient more eggs next time.


It is very hard seeing other people's scan photos when we have to go through so much to get a baby As i have a son already (ivf tho) i have a very big group of mummy mates who have already had they 2nd baby or who are due number two and one of them are due 2 wks before my edd would have been with cycle 2 So i know how you feel hun

As for the matching i was matched within 2 days and that was from my BFN result so i am sure you will be fine I dont know if any info is given on the past cycle front as i was shocked how quick i was matched maybe give clinic a email and ask if your worried


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Laura my love it will be fine! No problem. 

Went  epu today had scan they couldnt see anything but dodnt expect to being 4w 2d. they said dont see sac till hcg is 1500 or so. mine was only 233 yesterday. To be honest Dont think they know what they on about. Said my ovaries little bit bigger i might have start of ohss, they want me back next Week for another scan x


----------



## galprincess

Amy why would EPU scan you? i was bleeding at 4 wks and they refused until 5+3 at earliest as the sac etc too tiny to detect sweetie that would cause more worry xxx
Dingle a lady i know egg shared 3 times she MC twice her 1st recipient didnt get BFP and yet her final 3rd cycle her and recipient did, you will be fine because an early MC is not bearing on your eggs etc its cruelty of nature i had 2 MC before ES and i got matched just fine, take care of yourself and DW sounds so lovely glad shes there taking care of you. I was first of my friends to have a baby and im last to complete my family seeing all the babies on ** discussing it when we met up was hard but one day they will all be cooing over your baby pics xxx
Vicky 1 bit is a personal description the other bit is a good will message where you can include quirky things about yourself there is a bit on egg share main page about what to put on green form xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Amy 

I am shocked that the EPU would scan you so early when there should know they wouldn't be anything to see SO early 
What EPU did you use Amy cause your local ish to me


----------



## everydayisagift

Here we go ago 

I am now officially PUPO


----------



## vickym1984

Yay xxx


----------



## galprincess

Amy are EPU going to scan you again this week?
EDIAG -congrats on being PUPO xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yes they want me back this week


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> Yes they want me back this week


Why do they want to keep scanning you hun ?

I would never want a scan done before 7wks


----------



## everydayisagift

vickym1984 said:


> Yay xxx





galprincess said:


> EDIAG -congrats on being PUPO xxx


Thanks Ladies


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

As they are concerned my ovaries are a bit big and don't want me to develop OHSS.

They said they should be able to see a sac next week too


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> As they are concerned my ovaries are a bit big and don't want me to develop OHSS.
> 
> They said they should be able to see a sac next week too


oh right ok what size are your ovaries ? keep drinking lots of water


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I don't know didn't say they said it isn't ohss yet. I think it's because they don't see ivf patients at nhs hospital really so that's why mine are a bit bigger as I pumped them with drugs and they haven't fully gone down. Im not worried. i had no bleeding or anything! The doctors kept asking me why I had ivf I'm 25 like it was any of their buisness, really annoyed me. The nurse tried telling me the hospital I had it should be doing this for me if I have pain I said no now it's worked I'm on my own


----------



## everydayisagift

amy_x said:


> I don't know didn't say they said it isn't ohss yet. I think it's because they don't see ivf patients at nhs hospital really so that's why mine are a bit bigger as I pumped them with drugs and they haven't fully gone down. Im not worried. i had no bleeding or anything! The doctors kept asking me why I had ivf I'm 25 like it was any of their buisness, really annoyed me. The nurse tried telling me the hospital I had it should be doing this for me if I have pain I said no now it's worked I'm on my own


Sounds like they don't have a clue about ivf as yes every ivf ladies ovaries are/will be bigger than a non ivf lady Silly EPU 
What one are you going to ?

I never used a EPU in my first i just had first scan at clinic (it was free) at 7+3 then 12wk & 20 wk scan at hospital 
How rude of them !!!!!


----------



## vickym1984

Amy-unless you start getting symptomns of OHSS or more severe pain then don't worry. My ovaries were still swollen at 7 weeks and I had no OHSS.  But keep drinking plenty to ward off OHSS , because HCG can make OHSS worse xxx


----------



## saz2011

everydayisagift said:


> amy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know didn't say they said it isn't ohss yet. I think it's because they don't see ivf patients at nhs hospital really so that's why mine are a bit bigger as I pumped them with drugs and they haven't fully gone down. Im not worried. i had no bleeding or anything! The doctors kept asking me why I had ivf I'm 25 like it was any of their buisness, really annoyed me. The nurse tried telling me the hospital I had it should be doing this for me if I have pain I said no now it's worked I'm on my own
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they don't have a clue about ivf as yes every ivf ladies ovaries are/will be bigger than a non ivf lady Silly EPU
> What one are you going to ?
> 
> I never used a EPU in my first i just had first scan at clinic (it was free) at 7+3 then 12wk & 20 wk scan at hospital
> How rude of them !!!!!
Click to expand...

Completely agree with this. I was admitted with my OHSS and the NHS doctors wrote me up to have no fluids to try and get my ovary smaller lol. As we all know the more we drink the better. My OHSS went from mild to moderate. My IVF consultant came in and went ape. EPU are fine to confirm pregnancy but never ask or take there advice on any IVF matters like ovaries and OHSS as they have no clue.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi Saz

Yeah I'm not worried at all I think if I had it I would know about it. Think they were just trying to find something to put the blame on for the pains. We will see what happens when they scan me again next week. Hopefully they might see the sac x


----------



## saz2011

Your bodys been through that much, chances are it's everything settling down.


----------



## galprincess

Amy hun if it helps i had enlarged ovaries at 12 week scan and i didnt have OHSS enlarged ovaries completely normal as they have had to work overtime i too didnt want scan before 7 weeks i had no choice with first one as was bleeding


----------



## Judi86

Hi everyone, 

I'm 26 and I'm on NHS Wales notorious waiting list! However tomorrow I'm off to CRGW to discuss egg sharing and I'm very excited I think I really want to do it if it works out! A kind member pointed me in this direction to hopefully chat to someone at same stage, or who has been through! I'd appreciate any advice or just a chin way really! 

One thing I want to ask is (usual question) HOW LONG!? Does it take before you her approved? 

Best wishes to you all
Judi xxx


----------



## Journey99

Hi Judi!  Every clinic is different.  There is a CRGW egg sharing thread so they may be able to give you specific wait times for that clinic.  As for the actual process we have all be through it or are going through it so ask away!

It took me only about a week or two to be matched once they started the matching process.  It takes about 6 weeks for all your blood works to come back before they will agree to match you.


----------



## Judi86

Hi thanks for replying I appreciate it, 

I guess that's what I meant, what are the different stages and how long do they take etc.  It's been really helpful actually reading what you've all been going through. I'm hopefully going to find lots out tomorrow don't think I'll be able to sleep hahaha. I don't really know what tomorrow will involve to be honest, will it just be a chat and then they will give me an initial appt some time in the future I just don't know!? 

I'm so glad I found this its wonderful xxx


----------



## Journey99

My first consultatin I was there for nearly 4 hours!  DH did his business and they give you his SA results within 10-15 minutes.  I had a scan to check my internals.  I think I may have had blood tests but can't remember.  I actually went in the week before and just did my blood sample so they would have my AMH, FSH etc to hand.  We met the fertility doctor and he went over the whole process etc.  Then we met with a counsellor to discuss the implications of eggsharing and I guess to evalutate if I was mentally sound to do so.  I brought with me all my NHS paperwork from previous SA's and tests etc plus I had surgery to remove fibroids so brough my letters from that too.  

It does seem to take ages to get the ball rolling but believe me once you start treatment its over in the blink of an eye!


----------



## Judi86

Wow really?! 4 hours! I hope they can crack on with all that tomorrow! 

I do hope it does go quickly, i nearly fell through the floor when she said I could go in tomorrow! Yea I though I'd have to have some sort of counselling to see if I understood etc! 

Right I'm about to collect all my results up and write my list of questions for the doctor, ill let you know how it goes? 


Thankyou for this helpful information 

Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Judi , there are quite a few of us at the same stage on the "awaiting 1st consultation thread" , most of us have just had our consultations in the last 2-3 weeks and a few with it coming up.

Good luck for tomorrow, I had my consultation last Monday had all bloods taken, saw the nurse at consultant, my husband did his bit, we were there about 3 hours in total.

They got my AMH result already which is good for sharing at 14.7, just waiting on my other bloods they said between 1-2 weeks further for those, then they will start looking for a match for me


----------



## Judi86

Hey Vickym,

Thanks for getting in touch, I will try to find that thread and join in! Congratulations on those fab results and fingers crossed all your others come back great too!! Ill prepare myself to be there a while tomorrow then, can't wait! 

I will for sure let you know, our probs are mainly with my fiancé so hoping that it'll be an option! Yay xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Judi* As long as your stuff comes back ok you will be good to go. Also when they do your CF (cystic fibroisis) and chromosome testing even if you come back that you are a carrier it doesn't rule you out. It just means they will ensure they don't match you with someone who's partner is a carrier. Your hubby doesn't matter. If you require ICSI most clinics will charge you a fee for this but it is usually only about £700 which in the grand scheme of things is a lot cheaper than paying out thousands for a full cycle.


----------



## rocky1

Hi judi86 im with crgw and they are fantastic, everyone is different but my 1st consultation was in may it was around an hour, i then started the pill in august, so it did take some time, but was suprised how quick it went, but i do know of others who got started a bit quicker, good luck


----------



## galprincess

Judi i was at a different clinic but basically
1) you go for consultation they do screening tests for you and usually a sample from your partner, test BMI and do HIV,HEPB and C and cystic fibrosis (this can take up to 5 weeks to come back)( your gp may do hiv hep b,c for you to speed things up and keep costs down) also paperwork etc
2) once all ok you will be matched usually pretty quick well within 8 weeks usually
3)you will then be synchronised so you may have to go on pill, i was lucky and my recipient was around same as me cycle wise
4)once synchronised you down regulate using nasal spray or injections this is to stop you ovulating 1 egg and prepares your body to create as many great follicles that contain eggs as possible
5)you may or not get a baseline scan but once they are happy you have down regulated you go on to the stimulation phase injections to boost egg production , most clinics like you to have 8 or more good sized follicles you will go for scans so they can monitor doseage etc and to make sure your doing ok
6)once they are happy you get an ovitrelle injection that matures the eggs ready for collection (36 hours roughly before collection)
7 egg collection they collect eggs and if enough share or you may be able to donate all and get free cycle for yourself or keep all and pay this is very rare
 they then put your eggs with your partners sperm and see how many fertilise you will then get 1 or 2 put back 2-5 days later and then 2ww
I have broken it all down but for me i started April and got BFP in July so not long at all compared to waiting lists i hope ive helped a bit feel free to stay here and join the egg share family where you will get support etc and i wish you every success whether you choose to egg share or wait for NHS x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Just got my HCG results for yesterday which was 4w 5d - 1251!


----------



## dingle123

*Amy* - that's fantastic!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Was so shocked how high it was! X


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> Laura  DH doesn't get why I'm so private about the babies on **. I tried to explain how much it hurt every time there was another announcement, scan pic, birth, baby photo etc. It got to the point that wedding stuff upset me bc I knew next would be a pregnancy announcement. Since most pp don't discuss fertility issues etc with their friends or family I have no way of knowing which of my friends I may upset. It's hard but it will be your turn soon. And really your only thing is you need Texans to make your baby
> 
> Someone chose you once and no doubt someone will choose you again. They only give physical attributes hair, eyes, height and weight. I'm guessing they may disclose sexual preference but anyone with a half a brain knows that's not a genetic trait .
> 
> You don't know if those 4 eggs worked for your recipient. Besides not sure they give that info out. They may just say successful donor.


Thanks for this, lovely. Difficult to not feel anxious. I'll feel a lot better when they match me and I have some dates to work with. I need some direction - I'm chugging down the caffeine recently! *boing*


----------



## dingle123

Judi86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm 26 and I'm on NHS Wales notorious waiting list! However tomorrow I'm off to CRGW to discuss egg sharing and I'm very excited I think I really want to do it if it works out! A kind member pointed me in this direction to hopefully chat to someone at same stage, or who has been through! I'd appreciate any advice or just a chin way really!
> 
> One thing I want to ask is (usual question) HOW LONG!? Does it take before you her approved?
> 
> Best wishes to you all
> Judi xxx


I see everyone else has pretty much covered your questions but just wanted to wish you lots of luck for today xx


----------



## galprincess

Amy fantastic news great levels!!!!
Dingle hun i so appreciate that once you have a plan and dates etc you start to relax a bit and have something positive to focus on, are they doing anything different this cycle?


----------



## dingle123

At the moment I am indulging in wine, coffee and junk food so feel v. naughty - need to be put on the naughty step!  

I will still be doing a long protocol (zzz) but instead of menopur I'll be stimming with Fostimon. My understanding is that Fostimon is pure FSH and works better with women who are polycystic. We shall see! How are you, Tam-Tam!


----------



## galprincess

Dingle im ok hun ive never heard of that med but i really hope it works for you again and lil bubba holds on im just wanting it to be xmas already ive been ready since October!!!!


----------



## SarahScrafton

Amy - great about hcg levels, mine were 1915 @ 4w+5d I thought this was pretty high but on reading its average. 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

It had high next to it again so god knows.

I just had to do my own maternity referal to hospital where I want the baby at x


----------



## dingle123

galprincess said:


> Dingle im ok hun ive never heard of that med but i really hope it works for you again and lil bubba holds on im just wanting it to be xmas already ive been ready since October!!!!


Haha - I love Christmas too! I'd never heard of Fostimon either - lets hope it's not a mistake xx


----------



## galprincess

Amy my levels were slightly higher than yours i was told average but who knows!!!
Dingle hun im sure they will be fine as you did it once you will again xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

god knows then. i only think one anyway but its said 

hCG: 1251 *(high) 

i have epu later this week so hopefully they should see something now if my levels were 1251 yesterday x


----------



## Suke M

Hi Ladies

I've not been around much recently, so am sorry if I've missed anything important. Sending  to those in need.

*Dingle *- I can't wish enough that things hurry up and you have dates to work towards. Glad they've changed your meds too.        

*Amy *- My HCG at 4 weeks was 210 and at 6+6 weeks it was 91,000. There are so many variables with results.

*Tam *- Hope you are keeping well? x

*Judi *- My experience was different too. I had my first initial nurse consultation on 1st December 2011, then saw the counsellor in Feb 2012, had second (consultant) consultation 5th March 2012 at which the first lot of bloods were taken. Then had to wait three months and repeat the blood tests, but call in each month when my period started for scheduling and in July 2012, I was called to say that a match was found and the recipients cycle had already been aligned with mine so were good to start once the results were back from the second HIV test. It was then all go from that point. Once treatment starts, time really does fly by.

*To all newcomers* - Welcome! I have never regretting sharing for one second, it is an amazing gift to give someone and you are truly special women for considering this as an option. You will find a heap of support and information from the ladies here xx

AFM - All going well here. Nearly at the at the halfway point for a singleton pregnancy so am probably already halfway for a twin pregnancy. We have our anomaly scan on 28th December (at 21 weeks) and hope to find out what flavour we are having. I still feel that my gut instinct is right (one of each), but only a few more weeks to wait and find out.

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## galprincess

Suke how exciting hunni good luck on finding out genders you must be due around same time as me as twins!!! im due 24th march
Amy would rather it say high than low!!!! maybe its their way of determining whats viable i had all sorts of things scribbled on my results!! just enjoy
Im keeping well im a week and half away from last trimester eeks!!! 
Mrs Miller sweetie you must due around now any news?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

bloody hell suke look at that bump! its lovely. you look like ur about to drop! 

tam - im not worried at all now. not having anymore bloods. just gonna let nature take its course now. i had appointment with nurse today at gp that done my referall to midwife. because i hate my local nhs hospital i wont go there they was the one who diagnosed hubby that he wont ever have a baby. i refused to go there. im going to another local one but have had to self referal myself. i called them explained i was ivf she said no problem they will be in contact for my booking in appointment x


----------



## dingle123

I was just thinking about Mrs Miller! I think she literally only has a week to go!


----------



## Judi86

Hi all, 

I'm so grateful for all of you replying and letting me know what to expect, I got given lots of info today and asked if its what I want to do, to which I said YES! So I filled in forms, had pictures taken and the AMH blood test! The dr said they should be back Monday afternoon but the nurse said It might be after Christmas because they need to send them off to Glasgow in packs of 4! 

Need to go to GP as soon as possible now to get as many of the other blood tests done there as I can! 

She said because of the quality of my fiancé's sperm they will need to do ICSI and have to freeze some! Can't believe it could happen so quickly! 

Oh the other thing they said, they don't wait to match you they just go ahead straight away and freeze my eggs for the other patient, that the case for anyone else? 

Thanks again everyone xxx


----------



## Journey99

They took your picture?!  Wierd.  I wonder why?


----------



## Judi86

Yea they took both our pictures from one if those cameras on the desk, like they do when you join a gym! Funny I know xxx


----------



## Journey99

That is so odd.  We never had our pictures taken.  We provided copies of our passports so they had our pictures for that.  I wonder why they do that.  The only pictures I had taken were of my ovaries and embies


----------



## incywincy

Hi, 

I'm just starting out too and they took our pictures too. They gave us each a card with our and each other's picture on. They said it's an ID card, for security. 

I've had my bloods and counselling done, am now waiting for doc consult. I think that will be in January, so I'm hoping to be ready for my Feb cycle. However, my day 21 is early in Feb and apparently there's a bit of a wait to be matched as there's so many donors. So it might start later. 

I have been lurking in this thread since sometime around Suke's EC, but not really posting. Your bump is looking great suke! I will have to call in more often, I am learning so much from following all of your experiences.


----------



## HJones0809

Glad your appointment went well Judi  we had our pictures taken as well (I went to same clinic) - we were told they use it for security they bar code you so if your hubby's sperm goes near someone else's eggs an alarm goes off  the Dr also uses your pic to sit and match you with recipient so they get the best match possible. 
I really hope your GP helps you with the blood tests mine was fantastic and did all mine and my hubby's (he had surgical sperm retrieval so needed a load if bloods done) I will warn you the waiting part is def the hardest part!! Never be afraid to email clinic to chase results!  x


----------



## dingle123

Or call! I'm sure the lister must hate me! I always call for AMH results 24 hours after even though they always say it takes up to five days (not true)


----------



## everydayisagift

I'm so bloated I feel sick  
Never felt like this in other cycles


----------



## dingle123

Are you drinking water?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Is that signs of ohss? X


----------



## galprincess

Everyday i felt like that from 2WW!!!!


----------



## Suke M

*Everyday *- Drink LOADS of water, I was so bloated after treatment, I put on 6kgs with stimming and at my 7 week scan my ovaries still measured 5cm and I didn't have OHSS.

*Galprincess *- I am officially due 10th May (my birthday), but I think they will be April babies. I am sticking with my instincts I had loads of PMA all through treatment and am sure some of you remember me as the mad woman who sang to my follies, LOL. For some reason, I just knew it would work first time and we'd have twins, so I can't stop in case I jinx it. Gut instinct has ruled me since June, so I am not giving up now  It's strange how time goes by both slow and quick. It seems to take forever to get to the next scan and yet I am amazed that each week is another week closer to being a mum and having the family I have dreamed of for so long.

*Incywincy *- Welcome, I have been very lucky with my treatment as we hit the jackpot first time, so I can only share my experience of one clinic and one cycle, but there is a wealth of amazing ladies with so much knowledge and experience. I was quite overwhelmed by the support I found here. This forum was my lifeline when it all seemed too much or there was a little symptom which never seemed important enough to bother the clinic. You are in good hands here xx

*Amy *- I dread and look forward to how big I am going to be at 20 weeks (eek! that is less than two weeks now ), 30 weeks, etc and wonder how much I can expand. I already have a 43" waist and know there is a lot more growing to do. I've been told to drink a minimum of 2 litres a day and eat lots of protein and fibre to keep my womb strong and supple, but I worry that it is blubber rather than bump as one sonographer already marked on my notes that maternal build obstructed the picture. I can feel where each baby is so surely I can't have *that* much insulation between them and me!?!

How's everyone else doing this week?

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Judi86

Anyone else have trouble getting all their bloods done via GP? Spent much of today speaking to GP receptionist telling me to contact flobotomy dept in the hospital, who were useless and told me I needed the form from GP! 

Honestly she was a nightmare, I told her what it was for and she said "oh no we don't do that!" To which I replied "I havnt even told you what they are yet"! Finally got it sorted I think, my GP has been fab! Might be a charge for some inc blood group, anyone know how much on average through GP? 

Thanks all xxx


----------



## Journey99

Judi - You need to go to your GP who will complete a requisition form for your bloods which you then take to the hospital lab for the bloods.  Depending on where you live they may or may not do your AMH but will do all the rest.  My GP requested it but warned me the lab may reject it, which they did.  Also in regards to your Hep B you need to make sure they do the Hep B core antibodies because DH went twice and they did the wrong one and we ended up just paying the clinic £50 to do the test there as we were tired of being messed around.  My clinic gave me a letter to give to my GP that outline all tests required.  The clinic will do your chromosome and CF tests for you.  

PS your GP should not charge you anything for blood tests!


----------



## Judi86

Ahh thankyou for that! Ended up sorting something over the telephone but I should have just gone in coz it was a nightmare! The AMH has been done by the clinic but they said to get the chromosome and CF one done at the GP to save costs. I won't mind paying of course if they say they can't but they only one the GP didn't think they could do was the blood group! It's tricky because different GPs will/will not do different ones. 

GP receptionist apparently going to call me tomorrow or Friday when she gets a form from phlebotomist and I will be pestering her until then hehe 

Xxx

Phlebotomist is a tricky word isn't it oops xxx


----------



## Journey99

Good you got it sorted.  I was lucky the GP I saw at the GP surgery was really nice and not difficult at all.  I also asked him for copies of letters from my file and he just printed them off for me so I wouldnt have to pay for them.  My clinic do the chromosome and CF tests for free, however I paid to have them done as they refused to do them until I lost a stone so in order to speed up the process I just paid the £350.  They said it was 4-6 weeks for the results so that gave me 4-6 weeks to lose the weight.  I figured it was cheap compared to paying £9000 for a cycle.


----------



## Judi86

Oh yea it is a small price to pay isn't it, 

We were told up to 10 weeks for chromosome test, ill keep checking in though I'm sure they're used to it!


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all hope your all keeping well...
Welcome all.newbies xx

sorry Ive been awol been sickish lately not feeling myself

Laura and ed hope yous r well... not long now ed..

Amy mine were a little higher than yours and was only one but was told the were good not.overly high

suke we have our 20w scan same day lol weird isn't it? Only ill be 19w6d lol xx

hi to everyone else journey Hannah jolch tam etc x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

What were yours shenagh?

I bet u can't wait for scan! You still having Suprise? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi all just to let you know finally have my appointment for the 11th Jan  seemed it was never gonna come lol  xx hope everyone is well


----------



## shenagh1

Amy mine @4w3d was 1087 and I went back 48 hours I later and they were 1798 lol jumped big time after that they moved almost double xx

Yes we have a scan tomorrow as well because I'm high risk but I'm keeping it a surprise even though it will kill me lol x


----------



## Journey99

*Shenagh* Surprises are great (DH bullied me into finding out lol) and you will spend far less money before they are born if you don't know haha!


----------



## galprincess

Judi my gp did hiv, hep b and c and fsh lh and e2(amh equivalent)
Shenagh how lovely sweetie 2 little surprises
Amy every ones levels represent different things yours can be high with a singleton and low with twins or vice versa cant wait to find out though xxx
Kezza good luck for 11th january


----------



## everydayisagift

Ladies - how do you post tickers on FF ?


----------



## Journey99

ED-  go to lilypie and you will need the BB Code I believe.  Just click on my ticker and it will take you to the site.


----------



## everydayisagift

Journey99 said:


> ED- go to lilypie and you will need the BB Code I believe. Just click on my ticker and it will take you to the site.


Thanks


----------



## Katya1982

Hello Ladies,
A newbie here.
I've registered with CRM for egg sharing. My first appointment was the 31st Oct 2012. All blood tests are done and I've been accepted. I'd even been matched with a donor. I'm so down today as I received an email from CRM saying that the recipient had pulled out. I know it's not the end but I was really ready and prepared. It was all supposed to start in January with my next period  . Anyway, here I am. I'll be updating you with any news around me. Holidays won't be that jolly for me now but at least hope is always there.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hi katya 

very sorry to hear that! i was told its normally the donor that pulls out hardly ever the recipent. unfortunately youve been very unlucky. 

did they say they are trying to rematch you? xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Katya1982 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> A newbie here.
> I've registered with CRM for egg sharing. My first appointment was the 31st Oct 2012. All blood tests are done and I've been accepted. I'd even been matched with a donor. I'm so down today as I received an email from CRM saying that the recipient had pulled out. I know it's not the end but I was really ready and prepared. It was all supposed to start in January with my next period . Anyway, here I am. I'll be updating you with any news around me. Holidays won't be that jolly for me now but at least hope is always there.


Welcome hun

Dont loss hope i am sure you will have another match so you can still start on your jan cycle CRM london are quite quick at getting that sorted

Wishing you all the best


----------



## Journey99

*Katya* They will find you someone else rather quickly I'm sure. I was lucky that they found a match for me that was ready to cycle when I was so it is possible. I didn't even have to go on the pill to sync our cycles as we were already in sync.


----------



## galprincess

Katya thing is alot of recipients are on the list for a while at some clinics so when they come to top of list they may be ill prepared ready etc its no bearing on you what so ever i really hope you get matched again soon and can join the cycle buds on this thread in new year xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry to hear that Katya, hopefully they will match you again asap

I emailed clinic today to ask if they wanted Shanes bloods scanned to them when we get the results next Thursday and when they replied to sya yes, they also said they are expecting my CF/CMV etc back before next friday when they close till 2nd Jan. So Hopefully should all be ready come begining of Jan to be looking for a match. Hoping to start fromy my mid feb a/f if all goes ok x


----------



## lisasimon1

hi ladys can i ask a question what is a good amh xx for egg share i have no idea x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Mine was 14.1 Lisa which was low considering I was 25 with no problems. But it worked  I think u need amh over 4 

How are u feeling xx


----------



## vickym1984

Lisa, I just noticed your sig, so sorry hun xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Lisa* It depends on the clinic. I cycled at Lister and their cut off was 4. Good luck on your next cycle


----------



## lisasimon1

so 12.6 is good then   

amy - im good thanks good news at your scan and i seent the sac b4 you put the pic up that you had zoomed in on     x

vicky - its ok and thanks xx

journey - thanks i have my notes and have no idea what i am looking at tbh i have to balst on ice but scared to get them but maybe will feel diffrent after christmas xx


----------



## galprincess

Lisa i never had AMH test my clinic used FSH E2 and LH levels but wanted to wish you luck on next cycle
Amy lovely scan pic congrats sweetie x
Vicky wow that really isnt long to wait good luck with your cycle and fingers crossed they have everything ready to match you xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks tam. Next one Xmas eve scared incase no heartbeat!! The worrying never stops lol x


----------



## galprincess

Amy i know sweetie then its 12 wk scan then 20 weeks then you worry about movements etc lol


----------



## everydayisagift

7dp3dt (10dpo) 4 days to go and i am so so so scared to test on wed   

What day did you do your first test ?? and if you ended up with a bfp did you get this on first test ?


----------



## vickym1984

I tested at 11 days post 2 day transfer with Hannah and got a BFP. I had tested 2 days before (mostly to see if trigger had gone) and it was BFN. I know someone who got a BFN on 15 days post collection (13 days post 2 day transfer) and a BFP the next day, so it seems to really vary xx


----------



## Journey99

I tested 12dp3dt and got positive.  Good luck x


----------



## Katya1982

Ladies, just wanted to say thank you  They said they are trying to rematch me as soon as they can so hoping for a good start of the year in January...


----------



## everydayisagift

8dp3dt (11dpo) same day I tested with LO BFN  
Don't think the result will change now


----------



## galprincess

Everyday 9dp2dt so 11dpo


----------



## vickym1984

Everyday-Like I said, I tested at 11 days post collection and got a BFN and got a BFP 2 days later, and people get BFNs to past 14 days post collection with it still being a BFP so please do not loose heart xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I found superdrugs own were more sensitive then early first response if u wanna try them x


----------



## galprincess

Everyday it depends on each person i gave you my personal experience but i know of people who got BFN then after OTD they got BFP!!!


----------



## everydayisagift

9dp3dt (12dpo) BFN this is heartbreaking to see this all again 
Why did I put myself through this again and so soon


----------



## galprincess

Everyday hunni huge hugs but its not over yet xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

as tam said! it may of been a late implanter. have u had any bleeding or cramps? x


----------



## galprincess

Amy sweetie how you doing?
Everyday each and every pregnancy is different and so can BFP


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good thanks tam. Tired a lot. Feeling sick every now and then not been sick yet tho  was getting cramps too although they've eased off quite a bit now 

My boobs have got BIG! And all the little spots round nipples really sticking out now (sorry tmi) 

Looking forward to scan next week and hopefully hearing heartbeat  just want these first 12 weeks to be over and done with lol 

How about u x


----------



## galprincess

Amy hunni hate to break it to you but in pregnancy no such thing as TMI!!! they are fab symptoms even though you feel rubbish,i felt sick in every pregnancy never was sick but this was worst one by far hope your managing to rest


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hahaha! Yeah I'm off work till 2nd jan which ill be 8 weeks but might go back at 12 weeks as I have quite an active job and don't wanna risk anything. 

I bet your belly is big now!!! X


----------



## galprincess

Amy im not too big actually im managing to do yoga and swimming and cleaning the house everyday i did an epic clean today and im knackered especially as my youngest son woke me up at 4am by sleeping on my head lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck for tomorrow ED


----------



## shenagh1

Good luck for tomorrow ed I have everything crossed xx

quick question tonight while shopping I shuck my leg and felt a shooting pain across my lower tummy and across my upper pubic area really worried I've done something now x


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh i hope it feels better ligaments soften during pregnancy so its probably ligament related but if in pain or worried please get checked out
ED good luck honey xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

I am so shocked really thought it was game over


----------



## galprincess

Everyday huge congrats see told ya it wasnt over, well done to you both and wishing you a fab 8 months ish of pregnancy what a fab xmas prezzie!!!!


----------



## Suke M

*Everyday*. You really will have a wonderful Christmas now with this little present tucked up safe and sound! xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats again everyday xxx

Just a quickie from me to say, although my chromosone bloods aren't back yet, the nurse from the clinic is posting me out a prescription for the pill today as they want me to start taking it straight away so they can get me started asap once they found a match


----------



## galprincess

Vicky thats fab news too what a great day on this board fingers crossed 2013 is the year for the rest of you on here after all we will need a new bump squad!!!


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks galprincess, when are you due, is it late march?


----------



## staceyemma

Just popping in to say congrats to everyday  
Hope Everyone is well


----------



## MrsMiller

Congrats everyday! Lovely news in time for Xmas! 

Hi everyone else, hope you are all ok. Today is EDD but no sign of baby Miller arriving any time soon.......got midwife later today but nothing exciting planned as they won't do a sweep for second time mums at 40 weeks, only at 41 weeks. Really hoping for some action soon although I can see her being a Monkey and coming Xmas day or being super late!


----------



## dingle123

Oohhhh saw that you'd posted and figured it was the birth announcement!

Excited for you


----------



## vickym1984

Realised this morning I had slightly mis-understood the email from the clinic, need to start the pill when a/f comes again (around 3 week-ish) , but thats still good    

MrsM-Lots of baby out vibes for you xx


----------



## galprincess

Mrs M you are lucky they wanted to leave me until 42 weeks!!! loads of labour vibes sweetie come on baby Miller!!!
Vicky thats still really good lucky you realised as that happened to me on cycle 1 i started pill earlier than they said oops!!! yup due 24th march x
Stacey hunni how you doin?
Dingle i thought birth announcement too how are you?


----------



## staceyemma

Tam  

I'm really good darling how are you? I'm still here lurking about  
Xxx
Mrs M can't believe you are due time flies... Xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Thank you everyone for the Congratulations messages


----------



## galprincess

Stacey im good thanks just preparing everything for Tuesday cant believe im down to 13.2 weeks eeks


----------



## HJones0809

Everyday im so thrilled for you!! Congratulations xx

Come on Miss M hurry up and make an appearance  

Hope everyone is well thinking of you all xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Hi Ladies 

I know that what i have seen can mean nothing but just want some PMA to stop me worrying as i had none with my first cycle 

I have just be loo and when i wiped they was brown discharge (old blood i would think) 

Is they can reason for this tho ?

Could it be that i have over done it today ? Been quite busy with my LO


----------



## vickym1984

Where are the pessaries going, front or back? If its front it meay be them irritating it ? x


----------



## everydayisagift

vickym1984 said:


> Where are the pessaries going, front or back? If its front it meay be them irritating it ? x


back


----------



## everydayisagift

Just had a wee and wiped red blood !!!!


----------



## everydayisagift

More blood with clots this morning when I wiped


----------



## dingle123

At 4w3d I has red blood and a few clots and went to A and E and later, the EPU. As you know I saw a heartbeat at 6w so don't give up hope. Thinking of you


----------



## incywincy

Everyday, I'm sure bleeding can happen at various stages of pregnancy.  Try not to worry too much, though I know that's easy said and likely not to be done.  Do you have an early pregnancy unit near you that you could call to see if they can advise you?

I'm sorry I can't help more, not experienced yet myself so I hope someone with a bit more knowledge comes along soon.  

ETA: Beaten to it!


----------



## everydayisagift

My EPU is referral only from GP or A&E 
I don't really want to see up A&E for 2-3 hrs with a 22mth old 
I do have a gp appointment at 1.20pm but don't they will do bloods on a weekend 
And would think if I was given a referral today to EPU I would have to wait for a appointment not sure my area's system works


----------



## dingle123

The worry and drama of it all is never ending. Hope the GP appointment goes well


----------



## everydayisagift

Rang gp back and told them I am pregnant and bleeding so there said to go A&E 
I am here now but the EPU is not open today 
I have been told I will see a nurse who will do urine and bloods then hopefully get a referral to EPU for Sunday or Monday 

What a joke !!


----------



## everydayisagift

Hcg was 177 will get a call from EPU 2morrow to go up there to get checked


----------



## dingle123

177 is great ED - mine was only just under 40 ish around the same time xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thats a great result for 4+3, are you getting it repeated Mon/tues? xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Had no phone call from EPU so I phone them got told a nurse wil ring me so she did ask if I still had pain which I said yes (I don't really have bad pain) but very mild but ain't telling them that 
She said the nurse wants to speak to the register and will give me a call back today !! What ever that means 
I know it's too early to have a scan and that the next step would be a 2nd blood test on mon but she could have told me something ! 
Oh well more waiting !


----------



## everydayisagift

Rang EPU and spoke to the sister of the ward 

She has said i am to come in 2morrow at 11am to have 2nd lot of bloods done too see whats happening she said that my result of 177 is quite low 

So this time 2morrow i should find out if my bean is ok or not


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Everyday - sorry to hear that - replied on lister thread

Vicky - how r u? How long till you start treatment now?

Tam - bet you must be excited for Xmas with your boys! Not long for you now xx

AFM - I have my scan in the morning I'm so nervous it's unreal!

Last night I had a dream I was bleeding bright red blood woke in the night to go toilet to check

Just hope tomorrow they find baby and heartbeat.

My bigger symptom is tiredness! Just slept From 1.15, woke up 4pm  

Please can everyone blow me some bubbles for my scan tomorrow please  , I'm more nervous for tomorrow than I was for my wedding day lol   hubby keeps telling me what will be will be (although that doesn't help lol) x


----------



## everydayisagift

Good luck Amy I'm sure everything will be fine 


Just done another test and its got from 1-2 wks (fri) morning wee to 2-3 wks just now surely it wouldn't do that if my levels were dropping


----------



## everydayisagift

Did anyone have their progesterone levels done ?


----------



## everydayisagift

11dpt = BFP on FR 
13dpt= BFP on CBD 1-2wks 
14dpt= Hcg 177
15dpt = BFP on CBD 2-3 wks 

If I didn't have the bleeding I don't think I would be worried with these results 
What do you ladies think ?


----------



## lisasimon1

dont want to read and run but the hcg looks good to me and at 14dpt they say that they expect it to be above 50 at my clinic my cb stayed at 1-2 so it can only be a good sign i do hope everything is ok altho i am sure it will be but thats easy for me to say and i dont think that it will help you wish you all the luck in the world xx

good luck amy for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## vickym1984

Everyday-Defintely good sign that the CB digi went up xxx

Amy-Good luck for tomorrow . I am ok thanks, clinic have said they hope to have me matched within 2 weeks from them re-opening on 2nd Jan and they hope I start down regging before mid feb. Got to start the pill on CD1 od my next cycle


----------



## shenagh1

Good luck for tomorrow Amy cxx


----------



## avermeer

Hi all!

I'm going for my first appointment 19 January. So hopefully I'll be egg sharing in February!  
I'm so anxious. I just want to know I'm accepted into the program and start this whole thing rolling!


----------



## galprincess

Avermeer- good luck hun for next year
EDIAG- I would say thats a fab sign hunni, in my first cycle i had bleeding all the way through and they couldnt explain it but my little boy is here so i hope that offers you a bit of hope x


----------



## avermeer

galprincess - Thank you! How has your egg sharing process been so far? Is everything pretty smooth?


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck today Amy xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Looking forward to seeing your scan photo Amy  

Woke up this morning to no blood on pad again and 1/4 of the amount of blood i had the morning before when wiping 
But i have a bad belly not sure if its nerves


----------



## galprincess

EDIAG- Hun the progesterone can give you bad belly i had it for practically 4 weeks on and off x
Avermeer- I have done 2 egg shares they were fine and straight forward really, im currently 27 weeks pregnant so both worked and there are a few bumps on this board now so lots of support what clinic are you with ?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi girls!

Had my scan all good baby measuring perfect. 7mm long. Only one. See and heard heartbeat was out of this world. Hubby cried where he was told he couldn't have a baby. Have updated my profile pic with scan photo.


Made our Christmas xx


----------



## vickym1984

Awww Fab news Amy xxxxx


----------



## everydayisagift

Great news Amy  


Blood for 2nd HCG was taken at 11.30am just got to wait for the call have been told up to 4 hrs !!!!


----------



## everydayisagift

Just had phone call from EPU HCG is 417 the clinic are very happy with this results i am going back on boxing day for another hcg then  will have a scan at 6wks Nurse said it is more than likely implantation bleed 
I CAN NOW ENJOY MY XMAS  

11dpt = BFP on FR 
13dpt= BFP on CBD 1-2wks 
14dpt= Hcg 172
15dpt = BFP on CBD 2-3 wks 
16dpt = Hcg 417


----------



## dingle123

Lovely - enjoy your Christmas, ED


----------



## saz2011

Just wanted to say congrats to amy. I told you it only takes 1 lol. 
Congrats to all the other bfps and good luck to all the future bfps.

Have a great xmas all xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Everyday congrats

Saz - thank you. We are made up xx


----------



## avermeer

gal princess - That's awesome! Congratulations. I'm with the London Woman's Clinic. 
Amy - Congratulations! That's fantastic news.


----------



## everydayisagift

Hope everyone had a fan Xmas we did 

And also only had very small amount of brown blood on Xmas day and woke up this morning to nothing 
Will be back on later with results of 3rd hcg result
Appointment is 10.30am


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck Everyday, am at my mums today but will check back tonight and will be on ** on my phone at some point xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi everyone, hope you have all had a wonderful Christmas.
My DP has just suffered a mmc which makes it her 4th loss, she has had enough, understandably, and I am considering egg sharing at Bourn Hall. I am cutting it fine as am 34, we have booked our follow up consultation on jan 19th so will discuss it then but if anyone has any info/advice it would be really appreciated, we don't know a huge amount about the ins and outs of what will be done or how long it all takes.
Thank you x


----------



## Journey99

Flipper - sorry for your loss. Is this your first egg share?  Time frame really depends on your clinic. It usually takes about 2 months for all blood works and matching before you start. Once you start it goes really quickly. I'm not sure what else to tell you but if you have questions shoot away x


----------



## everydayisagift

3rd hcg results 995 got scan on Sunday


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats Mrs Miller xxx


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller congrats hope your both great cannot wait for an update
Flipper i post on here and Bourn thread feel free anytime to message me and im so sorry for your DP xx
Amy woo hoo sweetie bless your fella tell him my DP was same and what a fab xmas prezzie
ED congrats hun sorry wasnt around but im well made up for you both
Hope everyone has had a great xmas wonder wat the joys of next year bring!!!


----------



## Journey99

Congrats Mrs Miller!


----------



## everydayisagift

Congrats Mrs Miller

Look forward to your BS


----------



## Suke M

Congratulations to Mrs Miller on the arrival of your little one.

Hope you all had a good Christmas xx


----------



## shenagh1

Aw congrats mrs Millar.... Hope everyone else is well...

Suke was thinking of u today I see your scan went well.... One of each how sweet... Mine was grand too soo hard not to ask xx

Ed how's u?

Laura,tam,journey,Vicky,Amy, Hannah and all newbies hope u all had a lovely Xmas xx 

Sorry to anyone I've forgot baby brain is a b**ch lol xxx


----------



## Journey99

*suke* How fab one of each...welcome to team purple lol


----------



## everydayisagift

I might have asked this already i cant remember

*Progesterone Pessaries *

When you got your BFP and you had to cont with the pessaires

Did you get them from your clinic ? and if so did you have to pay for them ?

Did you get them from your GP? and if so did you have to pay for them ?

I have just come back from GP who is not sure if i have to pay for the pessaries or not she has given me one box to keep me going free and she has a board meeting this week so will ask at that as she is not sure my PCT will cover me to get them free


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats mrs miller

Suke - congrats on 1 of each


ED - got from my GP all in prescription for £7.50 enough to last me till I'm 12 weeks. In total think it was like 8 boxes for £7.50


----------



## Journey99

I got my prescription from the clinic but filled it at a normal pharmacy as I didn't have time to see my GP. I paid £15 per box.  Figured it was cheap compared to forking out £9000 for treatment.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sorry for the me post!

So excited just got my booking in appointment for the antenatal clinic at the hospital - Wednesday 23rd January.

Just waiting for my 12w scan date now  x


----------



## HJones0809

Everyday - My clinic wrote me a letter to say what I needed - the tablets and pessaries and GP just wrote me an nhs prescription for both so I didn't have to pay x

Amy - that will soon be here!!!xx


----------



## everydayisagift

Early Scan (5+4) showed a Gestational sac & the yolk sac Got told will get a call for  date for another scan in 2wks time


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Would anyone recommend a fetal Doppler?

Hubby is worried about getting me one incase I can't find heartbeat ill end up having a heart attack. Also if any of you have had them from when could you find it?

I liked the look of this one - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sonoline-Fetal-Doppler-BackLit-Display/dp/B005FLWYE4/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1356890202&sr=8-7


----------



## vickym1984

I did have one Amy, but a lot of people do get worried un-necessarily with them. If you do get one, dotn do it yet, you cant find it properly till after 12 weeks xx


----------



## shenagh1

Amy I have that one and it is fantastic.. It started working for me around 10/11 weeks but quite low down... Just have to be careful you don't mistake your heartbeat for theirs, yours will be between 75-100 and theirs will be up around 135+ there are videos on you tube showing you how to use it right as well but I use mine almost daily, really won't recommend any other xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah I might get one. Glad u recommend that one shenagh at least I know its good x


----------



## shenagh1

It is but like vicky said it may not pick it up for a while yet xx

let me know if u need to know anything else xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks love! Let u no, not ordering yet anyway xxx


----------



## galprincess

ED Fab news hunni hope you get a date soon xxx
Never used a fetal doppler im a huge worrier and itd only add to my worries but know lots of ladies that have and most work fine around 12 weeks x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Morning girls, 

Just been EPU to check ovaries again. All good. Baby measuring 16mm and measuring 2 days ahead to due date! See heartbeat too  Just got my 12 week scan too 31st jan! X


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Amy . Only a month today till the 12 week scan then, all good 

My clinic re-opens on weds, hopefully they will have my genetic bloods back then, and can start matching process


----------



## HJones0809

I've never had a Doppler it takes long enough for the midwife or consultant to find it so itd be constantly worrying - they only started listening for it at 16wks and i got excited thinking i could hear heartbeat and it was the fluid lol!! I'd save your money and spend it on baby things instead  if your ever worried you can contact midwife or ante natal unit hun xx


----------



## galprincess

Amy congrats and thats fab news i was measuring 3 days ahead hence Due date now 3 days nearer


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

EPU couldn't move my dates they said they only can at 12 week scan. Mines 31st. I don't know how I'm gonna last 4 more weeks lol

The lady in EPU said they shouldn't move ur dates being ivf. But I thought say u measure 4 days ahead at 12 week scan then go 2 weeks over, plus them 4 that's 18 days that's a lot! I'm gonna let them move my dates if need be x


----------



## vickym1984

Well clinic have indeed got my karotype bloods back. Not a CF carrier, she said everythign else as "ok" so not sure what CMV came back as , assuming negative. She said they will start trying to match me now, so just waiting , again lol


----------



## HJones0809

Amy my due date was changed from 13th March to 10th March .. They have since said it could be 8th but are sticking with 10th I thought with it being Ivf they'd know for def but I suppose baby will come when it's ready  
Good luck for 31st! It'll soon be here!!xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies im back   feeling better now, was a bit down in the dumps, but i have my follow up next wednesday and i cant wait   im still waiting for AF am on day 36 so hope this doesnt delay treatment starting, did anyone else have a delayed af after failed treatment? xx

vicky thats great hope they match you quickly, was surprising how quick time went between my bloods and treatment starting so hope its the same for you good luck xx

Amy how are you feeling hun? x


----------



## galprincess

Vicky once matched it will fly by
Amy they changed mine i did last time and DS was born on changed due date!!!!
Rocky thats fab im sure AF will be around soon good luck hun xxx


----------



## everydayisagift

I am bleeding again bright red blood had AF like pains for past hr


----------



## sugarsweet

hi Lady's I'm back after a failed ivf and partner walking out on me through the cycle I'm ready to go again with a new clinic lister London so hoping 2013 is my year it is great to see so many bumps suke m how is it going i remember are otd was the same time hope you are all well x


----------



## avermeer

Vicky - that's great! Congrats. It sounds like it shouldn't take too long to get your process going  

Rocky - Glad you're feeling back hun! Good luck  

everyday - Oh dear   Is there any doctors or nurses you can call hun?

sugarsweet - I'm so sorry! Wishing 2013 is your year as well


----------



## everydayisagift

No blood in pad and only dark red when I wiped this morning rang EPU and they said if bleeding gets heavier than a period with clots to go A&E I said wouldn't it be better if I came to the EPU she said we don't have a doctor on the unit then I said can I not have a scan to make sure everything is ok she said we don't have the scanner today !!! WTF


----------



## galprincess

Everyday our EPU has to book 3 days in advance crazy isnt it!!!! I had heavy bleeding in my last IVF cycle all way through to giving birth he is a very happy 2.5 yr old so try not to worry sweetie could be bodies way of saying you need rest x
Sugarsweet wow welcome back hunni and good luck x


----------



## Suke M

*Sugarsweet* - I am so sorry to hear that you've had a rough (understatement) time. I pray that your dreams will be fulfilled in ways that you are yet to imagine. I am doing well thanks. I will be 22 weeks tomorrow and have my first consultant appt today. I am not sure what to expect as I keep feeling that everyone else has a different idea about how I should give birth to the way I want (considering this is going to be the only time I will do this and want to do it 'my' way as much as possible).

*Everyday *- Sounds like you just have a bleed which could be all manner of things. I had a SCH at 6w6d and thought the world had just fallen out of my froofroo, but a scan the next day revealed two HBs safe and sound, the bleed was next to them, but not causing any harm. I was told then that unless I was soaking a pad within an hour (tmi), have clots the size of tangerines and am doubled over in pain, then I had nothing to worry about - yeah right!!!! Fingers crossed that all will be well despite the excruciating wait they are putting you through xxx

 to all you other lovely ladies, hope you are well and if you need a hug, here is some just for you


----------



## everydayisagift

I think its a disgrace !!!!! I wasn't even offered a scan in the next few days as i have one due in the next 2 wks !!!

the bleeding has calmed down alot and is now dark red/brown So hoping everything will be ok but i cant wait another week or so to find out if i am still pregnant t or not so have 

booked a private scan for 2morrow now


----------



## Suke M

*Everyday *- I can't believe they are refusing to scan you! I had a routine scan booked for 7+4 with my IVF clinic and still got scan at the EPU at 7 weeks because of the bleed at 6+6. I really hope it is nothing to worry about and baby is all safe, but if I were you, I would complain that you are being refused a scan for a suspected miscarriage (dramatic words, but gets attention).


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Evening girls.. 

Did anyone else's belly pop out like this?!   I have updated profile pic. In maternity leggings already I'm 8 weeks 2 days tomorrow!!! Crazy. I'm guessing its a lot of water xx


----------



## HJones0809

I did Amy it stayed like it as well lol!! I put it down to the drugs etc but I was also in maternity trousers by 6wks - next and new look on line do great maternity wear x 

Everyday thinking of you hun x hope scan goes well tom I agree with suke you should def complain!xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'm glad I'm not only one lol . I think it's drugs, water and baby all mixed up lol. I feel so bloated by time I go to bed its awful. I got leggings and some trousers from work from new look maternity. I seem to be living in leggings lol. How r u doing xx


----------



## avermeer

Amy - Wow! Showing so early. I'd be thrilled to already be showing and having it be known to everyone  

Everyday - I'm so sorry you're having issues with the clinic! That's just awful  

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies,

Can anyone remind me how long we stay on the pill for, before sniffing? I was told yesterday I'd start on day 2 of AF but for the life of me can't remember how long I stayed on it for. 

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hey lovely,

I started pill Saturday 6th October came off of it saturday 27th and started sniffing. So 3 weeks mine was. Any sign of period xx


----------



## dingle123

No AF - almost 8 weeks since mc! My head is fluffy - I can't remember why I went on the pill in the first place - I was taking provera last time as well and eventually bled for 12 days. My memory is shot to pieces!

Are you back @ work now? Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I thought it was only if your periods wasn't in sync you had to go on it to get you in sync??

No I'm signed off still, I go back Monday 28th ill be 11w+5d.

Thinking of having another private scan week of the 14th jan for peace of mind. Lister would of been £165, my one Xmas eve was £80 so its not too bad x


----------



## dingle123

Ah, are you bored of being @ home or enjoying it? I don't blame you getting signed off. Not worth the stress in the first trimester.

What is the plan with your donor sperm?

£80 is a bargain compared to the lister costs! Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'm just taking it easy to be honest.  I'm in a very active job so I don't wanna risk anything! 

I don't know it's still in freezer there untouched. Can they sell it on or anything get me some money back? I don't know what they can do. Do you?

Yeah and you get to see 3d too and get pics and a report sheet. I am gonna have one just gotta work out what days best x


----------



## dingle123

I contacted Xytex afte getting our BFP just to find out what we could do re sperm: they don't buy it back - you can donate it or register on the sibling donor forum to find other parents who have previously used it and want to buy it. I registered recently purely to see if any other children had been created with the same donor but nothing came (probably not doing it right!)


----------



## everydayisagift

Todays scan at 6+2 One heartbeat seen and everything is were it should be there is a small implant bleed seen above the the sac which is most likely the reason for bleeding It was so nice to see a heartbeat so early Next scan in 10 days time


----------



## Suke M

*Everyday *- Thank goodness for that!!!!


----------



## incywincy

Everyday, that must be such a relief, not only to see the heartbeat but to be given a reason for the bleed, hopefully you can rest a bit more easy about it now.

I think I am close to getting on board the egg sharing train, had my bloods done, seeing the doctor next week, think they will start matching me after that!


----------



## everydayisagift

dingle123 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Can anyone remind me how long we stay on the pill for, before sniffing? I was told yesterday I'd start on day 2 of AF but for the life of me can't remember how long I stayed on it for.
> 
> Xx


14 days for me


----------



## shenagh1

Amy don't be it will just take u a little time to get used to it, I use mine regularly, saves me constant trips to the hospital and its great x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

im worried i might be a bit early its due to come thursday ill be 9+1 but last scan baby was measuring 2 days ahead.

watched video on youtube off it.

how early did u find heartbeat shenagh?? x


----------



## shenagh1

I was nearer eleven weeks before I heard it, but its easy enough to know the difference your hb shouldn't be anywhere near 140+ lol don't use it too early though or you will stress out, they are meant to pick up as early as 9 weeks but mine didn't because I'm not thin x


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies hope everuone is doing ok  

AF finally arrived yesterday, ouch! 

Follow up today, and they ringing me with start dates in the next couple of days, here we go again   xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Rocky that's great!

Shenagh - it come today. Found heartbeat. Did take me couple of goes think it was hiding was right under pubic bone. When I found it was 160 then went up to 180 max but mainly about 175 it was mostly. Little sod kept moving haha hope I not got a naughty one   x


----------



## galprincess

Rocky hunni good luck everything crossed!!!
Amy it does get easier but my mw struggled with mine yesterday and im 29 weeks


----------



## staceyemma

Good luck Rocky fingers crossed for cycle number two  
hi Tam   hope ur ok xxx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks ladies


----------



## incywincy

I've been accepted for egg share!  

I now have a 3-6 month wait for a match..... So still not joining you lot any time soon.

HJones, it's a good thing to be reminded of.  I hadn't thought of it until I browsed the Care forums and they warn you on there.  Perhaps it should be displayed prominently at the top of this forum, in a sticky title.  Apparently, you can be taken off the egg sharing programme if you're identified.

Rocky, good luck for your next cycle!


----------



## Katya1982

Hi Incywincy,
Great news! Yay 
Why such a long wait for a match?


----------



## incywincy

They've had a lot of altruistic donors since they were able to offer money from it, so lots of women are doing that for spare cash, so there's actually a shortage of recipients. Can't believe it's that long.


----------



## rocky1

Lets hope it doesnt take that long incywincy but at least your excepted and on the list  

Wow i will be careful what i put on then xx


----------



## vickym1984

Think thats a bit strange re CARE as there is nothing stopping you choosing who you want to donate to (there are websites where you can search for a recipient/donor to match yourself up with) . Don;t forget, you arent giving identifying information about yourself on here either (full name, address etc) so I wouldn't overly worry tbh


----------



## galprincess

Incy wincy hunny oh no hope they match you soon xxx


----------



## Katya1982

I'm sure they are just giving you this long waiting time as an ultimate option only. This is what my clinic said to me - up to 6 months but it took just a few weeks.


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Katya.  I'm hoping it's something like that too, but am bracing myself for a long wait in case.

Vicky, Care actually state in their egg donor information pack about posting dates online and how you can be removed from the scheme.  So I'll just have to be a bit hazy on details when the time comes.


----------



## kezza_1980

I think I shall be leaving this thread  has  sounds like we have to go down the route or sperm sharing instead we find out Tuesday if I can egg share or sperm share xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah kezza, what's happened? I didn't know you could sperm share x


----------



## kezza_1980

Well to cut long story  short  my nephew has dwarfism  he had it last time I was accepted but this time has there is now more donors she said she doubts  anyone would want to be matched with me, and sperm share is basically  similar where my DH donates is  sperm for 12 weeks then we get reduced IVF xx


----------



## rocky1

im really sorry to hear that kezza   but on a positive its great they offer that scheme at least theres a fall back, i hope you get sorted soon xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Yeah  there is that  but a part i forgot  which a lady just pointed out is  that  they can use the sperm to create up to 10 children  an they could all come and find DH  alot bigger than sharing aint it xx


----------



## galprincess

Kezza y clinic allow egg share up to 10 children so the same xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980

is it ? so tech we be same still then xxx


----------



## incywincy

But in one round of egg share, you're not going to create 10 families, usually only one recipient.  Even if the recipient has excess embryos and donates them, I doubt they'll have enough to create 10 families.  With the sperm donation, he's donating at least once a week for 12 weeks which is more likely to result in all 10 families being created, especially since they're a little low on donor sperm at the clinic.

I'd still do it though, if it were me.


----------



## kezza_1980

I think we are going to go ahead of it there are some questions we have  but it is more to do with how is there a restriction like with egg sharing its x amount of eggs how they work the sperm share out and all that has she only gave us the basics so she ringing me Tuesday  to go threw it more with me and they have still  put my egg share request forward they just said it prob wont be accepted this time round that is the part that hurts the most cause I feel I was good enough back then but now you have you fill its a slap in the face xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Kezza


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Amy


----------



## galprincess

Incywincy but if we donate half eggs each one of those is a potential baby ive donated total of 16 eggs altogether to 2 different families so possibility of 16 babies!!!! Kezza mentioned 10 babies not necessarily families and sme couples may have twins.


----------



## kezza_1980

its 10 families hun  gonna be speaking to woman tomorrow xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I only put 1 family on my green form x


----------



## galprincess

Kezza oh ok thats more than egg share then i put 3 families max i think if sp sperm had been strong enough then we would def have sperm shared


----------



## dingle123

I think I put 10 down.

Amy - how does that work if you decided to egg share to conceive a sibling? Can you submit another form to change the number?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Have no idea Laura. I put only 1 family to be create from that batch of eggs and they could freeze for up to 10 years only. If I decide to do it again ill look into it. I thought you would have to do forms everytime for different message etc but I could be wrong x


----------



## dingle123

I'm not sure....I haven't been asked to do another form....who knows - they may ask me to do it again. Hope not - I didn't save my goodwill message!


----------



## galprincess

I did egg share twice my recipient got BFP first time and had frosties so they didnt need anymore eggs they asked my 1st recipient first then as she said no they found me new match


----------



## vickym1984

Apparently it may take a little longer than usual to match me because my CMV test is positive.  Apparently some people have also turned me down on my BMI (32-clinic accept up to 35). I can't believe some people would turn down a donor with proven fertility over weight, which is not genetic :-( .  Feeling really upset now


----------



## Journey99

*Vicky* according to my clinic 3 couples turned me down due to a bmi of 30. It's frustrating and like you said not genetic. What frustrated me most was 6 months prior I had had abdominal surgery and put on 2 1/2 stone from being immobile for 12 weeks! When they asked me to lose weight I did lose a stone in 6 weeks. I personally thought it was rather vain. But then again given the clinic I went to I guess it made sense that these people had the money to be picky. More so at bmi 30 I was in size 12/14 clothes...hardly obese! Don't worry someone will come along soon xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks hun. Was expecting to be starting next month but doubt that will happen now so just trying to adjust to that


----------



## dingle123

Really sorry Vicky 

It is frustrating and upsetting but the right recipient _will_ come along. I was turned down a few times last cycle due to my height - twas most indignant! But overall the recipient is looking for someone who most matches them, physically. I understand the height part but weight is ridiculous.

Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks. Does anyone know the longest wait someone has had on here?


----------



## incywincy

Dingle were you turned down for being too short or tall?  I think i'm sort of on the tall side of average.  I'm fairly average colouring too, so hopefully I'm an easy match.  I'm CMV negative as well, so there might be a CMV negative woman who's been waiting ages and is desperate!   

Being CMV negative is making me have to be less fussy with my sperm donor, so I might have to compromise on donor characteristics a lot.  I'm not too worried, because DW and I have similar colouring but her kids are the opposite colouring of us, so if my child doesn't look like me at least it'll look like it's siblings.

Unless it's ginger, then it'll just look like a throwback to my granny!  I wouldn't say no to a ginger donor, I love ginger hair, but I would feel bad for the stupid bullying it would get at school these days.  Ginger bullying really pees me off.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I was cmv positive and matched in 4 days

My husband is strawberry blonde-ish ginger now but as a baby really ginger so my baby will probably be ginger.


----------



## kezza_1980

hopefully you won't wait too long xxx


----------



## Journey99

I think it took them 2-3 weeks to match me and that was having the 3 couples turn me down.  Their loss as I had great eggs .


----------



## Jessbrad

Vicky hiya just wanted to say that my cmv test was also positive (although when the hospital rang they said it wouldnt be a prob) I will be honest i did have to wait a bit longer, i would say i waited about 6 weeks to be matched, but it might be different in your case. did your clinic explain to you what cmv actually is? Im still not sure lol.
xx


----------



## vickym1984

I got a document about what CMV is Jess. 6 weeks doesn't sound too bad. Just hoing its within a few months really.

Thanks ladies


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> I think it took them 2-3 weeks to match me and that was having the 3 couples turn me down. Their loss as I had great eggs .


 

I think it took a month last time and only a few weeks this time around. I am wondering if the recipient was presented my file as 'reported pregnancy'... after all, I did get pregnant. However if they concealed the mc I think that is quite misleading


----------



## avermeer

Hi ladies!

I've been busy lately so I'm very sorry I haven't been keeping up with everyone! Sending   and   your way.

I have my initial consultation on Saturday at LWC. I couldn't be more excited   I'm trying to figure out the transportation. I'm currently in Amsterdam. Does anyone know what the best way to get to London would be? I'm thinking train but feel that would take a while.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

My cmv one was positive and one negative. X


----------



## Journey99

*avermeer* By the time you factor in travel time to and from airports the train is probably the same time plus it will drop you in central London. If you are going to fly I highly suggest flying into London city airport as you can then hop on the DLR and be in central London in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## avermeer

Journey99 - Okay thank you. Do you know anything about EuroStar or Thayls or Fyra? I've been looking at those options and don't see a difference besides price.


----------



## Journey99

Never heard of Fyra but Eurostar and Thalys are both great.  Should also point out I was advised to wait a minimum of 48 hours before flying after ET so train would be better at that stage  I've got some amazingly cheap deals on Eurostar in the past. Have a look at flights on KLM into London City Airport as you may get a cheap return flight same day in and out. Saves on hotel.  If you do need a hotel check our travelodge and premier inn for some really low rates and they have locations in central London.


----------



## galprincess

Vicky im CMV negative and had long wait with 1st cycle but think that was due to recipient being rubbish with communication, at t clinic i was at my recipients were waiting 2 yrs so obviously appreciated me and chose to go ahead i think some people are just picky surely youd want someone with fertility proven than someone that just has same height build etc?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

All good from scan today. Baby measuring 10+1 and I'm 9+6 so 2 days ahead. See it in 4d all its arms, legs, ears, face. It's 3.2cms long now with strong heartbeat of 170bpm x

Here's 2 out if 3 of pictures from it:

http://s13.postimage.org/wz14n1hzr/image.jpg

http://s7.postimage.org/bs9vzg61n/image.jpg


----------



## dingle123

Great news Amy! Not long now till the 12w scan


----------



## galprincess

Amy wow what great pics huge congrats good luck with next scan xxx


----------



## avermeer

Journey99 - Okay thank you so much! I will look into Eurostar right now  

Amy - Congrats! That's absolutely fantastic


----------



## Suke M

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all doing well.

*Laura *- Great to see you have some new dates. Have high hopes for you again   

*Amy *- That is really good measurements 

With regard to BMI, it is complete rubbish. I was competing nationally at power lifting before being accepted as a sharer and had a BMI of 29. I was advised to lose weight so I stopped competing, stopped training and instead of lifting more than my own body weight, took to prancing around doing aerobics and jogging (where I damage my ankle). I lost 3 stone in 5 months and reduced my BMI to 27, but have missed the opportunity to go to commonwealth level (not that I could do that whilst pregnant, but I needed 'other' goals as backup plans).

My hubby also tested his BMI by the weight/height method and he got a result of 26 and so is classified as overweight, he looks like he is carved out of stone, but he is a professional boxer and Muay Thai instructor and left the paras only two years ago. There is no way he is overweight, it is muscle weight not fat for both of us and the BMI calculated via weight/height is not a true representation of how 'fat' someone is or is not. The electronic BMI which properly measures the body fat content comes out as 20% for me and 6% for hubby.

To end my rant, ignore those who turn you down on the basis of BMI as they do not have a clue as to what this means and I am sure you would prefer your eggs to go to someone who will love her babies no matter what they look like rather than one who is more concerned with body image. Also, if you think in terms of animals, rabbits/lions/pandas/etc only have offspring when the food is plentiful as the mother can not support a pregnancy if she is hungry.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Amy the pictures are fab, I have spoke to the clinic today and well ladies I have actually been accepted to Egg share  now  after the emotional roller coaster  egg co spoke to head consultant and well he has said I am fine has its already proven it does not run in myself or son  so  I am a happy lady again now


----------



## shenagh1

Hey girls how is everyone?

Amy-pics look great everything seems to be going well for you xx

Laura- how are you hun I'm sure the lister would have to report your last pregnancy as mc, due to the initial pregnancy result, how are you gettin on.?

Ed- how are you doing? I seen your post on ** I would say go for the scan Hun at the end of the day it's your body and who is anyone to say u aren't allowed the reassurance xx

Gal? How are you gettin on? Getting big I'm sure x

Journey-  love the pic, u haven't long left don't you not?

Suke- how's u again lovely pic yous are all looking so big now lol

Vicky avermeer Jess kezzza, hoping you all have as good a journey as all of us 
Sorry to anyone I have missed I can't read back on this blooming phone and my back is much too sore to hang over a computer lol...

Afm- almost 23 weeks and they're breach so I'm getting kicks in the most unpleasant of places but I can cope lol x 

Sending loads of love luck and baby dust *** p.s threw u all some bubbles for good luck xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks Shenagh xx


----------



## Suke M

*Shenagh *- (bubbles) back atcha honey xxx

Mine are both breach at the moment too so can sympathise with the bladder being used as a bouncy castle (along with other strange things that they investigate). Today, I had a punch in the ribs, nice! I am loving it though. I do worry how big I am going to get as I my waist is already measuring at 116cm, but have put on just over a stone now and they tell me the major growth is taking place up to 30/34 weeks... I will have my own gravitational pull at this rate, LOL


----------



## Journey99

I've only got 3-4 weeks left. Just waiting on my new section date as they want to bring it forward. As for breech bubs it really makes no difference which way they are. Mine are now both head down so I get head butts into the bladder and feet in the ribs. As they are short of space they rarely stop moving these days. It feels like they are fish flopping around in there lol

Re: BMI it's a load of   As suke said it doesn't take into count muscle or bone density.


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies for the support, will keep a check on here, and also let you know when there is any news. I have to still start the pill when I start a/f (later this week or the weekend), so am not going to expect to hear back till I am near finishing that pack of pills, and anything sooner is a bonus.

We are looking to sell our flat atm to move to a 3 bedroom house, estate agent coming round thursday, so throwing myself into that instead atm


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies hope your all ok  

Amy the pics are fab so clear. Exciting x

I start egg share number 2, DR 28th   EC 4th March, scary! xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you rocky. I am wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle! Xx


----------



## rocky1

Aww thanks hun xxx


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh im not too big at the moment but feel huge lol i have just over 9 weeks left


----------



## shenagh1

Wow yous are all flying through it lol... 


Not long now Laura fx you get started on time x

Rocky best of luck for this cycle 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou  

Here we go braving the snow to get to work   have a great day all


----------



## avermeer

Hi ladies!
I'm going for my initial appointment bright and early tomorrow morning 
Is it strange to be nervous? I just want everything to go well and be given the go ahead


----------



## incywincy

That's only natural avermeer.  I felt nervous but excited for each of mine.  While it's exciting to get going, you do worry that they will say something that means you can't do it.  You might not get the go ahead tomorrow, as they will probably want a few tests off you - unless you have recent ones from another clinic.  Good luck for it, I hope it goes well.


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi everyone - hope you are all ok?

Thank you for the messages of congratulations - sorry for delaying posting, been so busy!

Little Charlotte Victoria was born at 11:02pm on Christmas Eve 2012 weighing 7lb 9oz. She ended up being 4 days late but very nearly born on Christmas Day! My waters broke and i lost mucus plug at 5pm on 23rd Dec after a curry and walk to and from town to try to bring things on - went into hospital to have it confirmed that waters had gone as I wasnt sure. As I was booked for a home water birth they said they'd give me time to go into labour naturally at home otherwise I was to come to hospital at 8am Christmas Day for induction (something I very much wanted to avoid!)

I then spent Christmas Eve walking, going up and downstairs, bouncing on birthing ball and drinking loads of raspberry leaf tea and not a single contraction.....I went up to bed at 6pm to lay down as was grumpy and upset that it was looking like I would need the induction. 

Whilst I was laying in bed I started to get some tightenings at just after 6:30pn but wasn't sure if Braxton Hicks or real as they weren't painful so I started timing them with an app on my phone and they went from 11 mins apart down to 10, then 9, then 7 and then regularly between 4 and 6 mins apart so I rang my SIL who is a midwife and she told me to call the delivery suite. They then said they'd send a midwife out to assess me. The midwife arrived at 8 pm and examined me and said I was 3-4cm dilated, fully effaced and very stretchy so she was sure baby was well on her way. Once this was confirmed I put. My TENS machine on and took 2 paracetamol as contractions were getting stronger. i was waiting for the next shift of midwives to arrive at 10pm as the midwife who came out first was not trained to do water birth plus needed 2 midwives to use pool too. 

Two new midwives arrived at 10pm so I got in the pool, I was only in for about 20 mins when I had to get out as my temperature and pulse rate had both increased which is a risk to baby. I was then told I was fully dilated and could push as soon as I felt the urge. This last stage was quite quick, was pushing for 25 mins when Lottie arrived....completely perfect!

I had a natural third stage and lots of skin to skin cuddles and Lottie was already breastfeeding 30 mins after birth - she was a pro!

I had a 1st degree tear (which couldn't feel at all!) which didn't need stitches. All in all a wonderful home birth with just TENS and paracetamol exactly as I wanted (I have a phobia of being sick which is why I've never had pain relief for either this birth or my son just in case the drugs make me sick!!! Rather have pain that sickness any day!)

Lottie is now nearly 4 weeks old, still exclusively breastfeeding and gaining weight well....we are just adjusting to the sleepless nights! She is currently lying on me snoring her head off.

Had some wonderful news yesterday, Herts & Essex Fertility Centre called me to get details of Lottie's birth for their records and I asked about my recipient and they told me she also had a baby girl! It made me cry with happiness for her and her family.

Love and hugs to all x x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

mrs miller - that is so lovely. congrats to all and welcome to the world lottie!

im glad she is doing so well. fab news on your recipent aswell. you must be over the moon xx


----------



## vickym1984

Lovely birth story MrsM, and lovely that you heard that news about your recipient too xx


----------



## incywincy

That's so lovely that you heard about your recipient too.  She must be so happy.  As must you be!  Glad you got to have the birth at home as you wanted it, albeit without the birthing pool.  Enjoy the time with your little one!


----------



## galprincess

Mrs Miller fab story sweetie glad all went well and you got your home birth enjoy your precious bundle they grow up way too fast and congrats to your recipient too wishing you all a happy 2013


----------



## kezza_1980

What a lovely read that was this morning thanks for posting that mrs miller, had my  appointments this morning for bloods and to see consultant  8th Feb another countdown  begins whoop whoop , hope everyone is well  this morning xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hi girls.. wonder if anyone can help me

hope everyone is enjoying the snow  

i have enough cyclogest pessaries till next monday 28th morning that would be my last one when ill be 11 weeks 5 days. lister said to stop if scans ok. my scan is 31st. do you reckon ill be ok to stop 3 days early for the sake of getting another box.

what do you reckon i should do??


----------



## vickym1984

Amy, its hard to advise someone , personally I wouldn;t get any more, but thats because the clinic where I had treatment for Hannah said only to take them till OTD , so the whole taking it till 12 weeks (what I will be doing this time if it works( is new to me iyswim xx


----------



## galprincess

I stopped at 11 weeks when i ran out of progesterone crinone gel


----------



## shenagh1

I stopped before 12 weeks also Amy but my progesterone was very high and I didn't need them you could ask you gp to check your prog in your blood but I wouldn't think u would need to keep them up x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I think ill just stop them. I was looking online I've come out in all little spots over my shoulders down top of my arms a bit. Been like it about 4/5 weeks now. Never in all my life have I had this my skin been clear! I read its from high progesterone. Ours is double the amount with pesseries x


----------



## Suke M

Congratulations *Mrs Miller*. So pleased for you and welcome to Charlotte. I also was thrilled that the recipient was successful, so nice to hear good stories xx

*Amy *- My clinic only does the progesterone until HB confirmed by the early scan (about 7 weeks), but a friend of mine had to do hers for the first 16 weeks. Give them a call to be on the safe side, but it seems that everyone has different info depending on their clinic.

Love to all xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks suke. Hope you and babies well. You are getting big x


----------



## Suke M

*Amy *- I think I am going to explode! My waistline (if you can call it that nowadays) is increasing by 5cm per week. I am currently 121 cm (47.6") and I still have a lot of growth to do! I love being pregnant and feeling the babies move is just incredible. They respond to music, different foods, hot/cold drinks and flash lights which provides me with hours of free entertainment, but I do wonder just how big I am going to get. Got my first stretch marks this week too so think I might end up being a tiger very soon x


----------



## Journey99

*suke* I know the feeling. I just don't get how I an possibly expand anymore!! My waist is now 53". It's starting to drop so is actually looking smaller. Mine don't like when I use my tummy as a table they try and kick off my plate or mug. Due to this insane itching I have to put a cold flannel on it to help ease it and well that really gets them going. It is great free entertainment. I've tried numerous time to record their antics but it's like they know as they stop as soon as I hit record. Before that they will be moving mad and my tummy looks like they are about to jump out haha.


----------



## HJones0809

Mrs Miller you made me cry  so happy for you and your recipient I hope my labour goes like yours!! Lottie is beautiful!!
I ended up in hospital last wk for two days and had to have steroids to strengthen baby's lungs and tablets to stop contractions (32wks 2days) had a test done that showed baby will be staying put for at least two weeks which is a relief but finished work now on sick for few weeks before maternity leave. Plenty of rest and iron tablets for me  x


----------



## GemH

Hiya girls, ive never rote on this thread before, been on the others like waiting for consultation etc. Now I have finally started yay  I took my prostap injection to down reg on Wednesday. It's a one off injection that lasts 25 days apparently. I am having no side effects or feelings what so ever, was wondering if anyone else took this for down reg? I can't find many people that have.
Suppose I'm lucky I ain't having hot flushes etc. just wait now until af arrive and then it's baseline scan then start stimms.

Hope u are all well xxx


----------



## galprincess

Gem H good luck hunni wow youve had a pretty straight forward start from your profile wishing you and recipient all the best and if you need anything or are worried ask away xxx


----------



## GemH

Aww thanku galpriness. Yeah I've been very lucky, it's all sort of rolled into 1 and happened so quickly. I see you were successful and are expecting  congrats. I'm sure once I start stimms I'll have lots more questions, it's my 1st cycle so I'm abit clueless with it all lol. Down regging at the minute and i don't feel any different but I'm sure it's got to be working...I hope haha.

Thanks for the lovely welcome xx


----------



## vickym1984

Welcome to this thread Gem

Just an update on me for the other ladies.  Clinic said on Tuesday they were trying to get hold of a recipient (they had emaileld her that day) who they were very hopeful would accept me as a match, got an email today so say they think she is away as no reply to email and they can not get her by phone.  I just hope she gets back to them soon, on 3.5 weeks waiting for a match now, I know its not overly long, but its the not knowing that makes it seem like an age. If they said, you will definetly be starting on X date, then I would be able to have something to focus on


----------



## galprincess

Vicky 3.5 weeks is a life time when waiting for anything i really hope she gets back
Gem i had no symptoms 1st cycle and was successful and loads on my second again successful so i guess it doesnt mean anything just depends on individual cycle


----------



## incywincy

Yeah, it does feel like ages - all waits are torture when you're ttc!  I'm really surprised about this woman, I think if I was waiting, I'd make sure I took a mobile or found an internet cafe and checked my emails occasionally.  But then, I suppose, if she's been trying for ages she might be using the holiday to have a proper break from it all.

I'm still going    Am still trying not to email my clinic, it is taking a lot of resolve!  Only done 2 weeks of waiting so am going to try to hold out another two weeks before emailing.


----------



## vickym1984

Yea I am guessing she may have been on the waiting list a while, I guess you wouldn't then think to worry about it if you go away. I did email them back froday and ask how long they "reserve" me for this woman (makes me sound like a flippin hotel room lol)


----------



## rocky1

Hi gemh good luck with your treatment, im just 5 days behind you start injections monday, are long or short protocol? i didnt really have symptoms with dr the last time except i was quite ratty and tired   but think thats normal for me ha ha xxx


----------



## GemH

Hi Rocky, haha that's normal for me too   I'm on long protocol, so we're only 5 days apart from it all.. Exciting  I'll make sure to keep up to date with how u and everyone else r getting on. Nice to speak to people going through it too.
I've started to notice tender boobs but I usually get them before af so could just mean she's not far away. Good luck with your DR'ing xxx


----------



## rocky1

Yes deffo do, nice to have a cycle buddy   Hopefully the sore boobs are just down to AF, Good luck to you too xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck to you both xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks Amy how are you doing? x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah all good thank you  got my 12+1 scan this Thursday so we can announce it then.  My back is giving me lot of pain other than that ok lol. How about u x


----------



## rocky1

Oh wow how exciting i cant believe your there allready, oh hope your back pain eases. Ye im ok thanks really nervous about doing it all over again mind but excited at the same time x


----------



## GemH

Thank Amy  Congrats to u and gl on your scan Thursday

Xx


----------



## vickym1984

I HAVE BEEN MATCHED!!! 

I am over the moon! 

They have got me in asap on Monday afternoon for nurse planning/drugs appt so may still be starting on my day 21 which is a week tomorrow, 8th Feb. May not be also, but you never know, am excited!!


----------



## GemH

Yayyyy Vicky.. That's fantastic news.. Was it the 2nd recipient they contacted? Brilliant.. Bet u are sooooo happy... Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Yes, it was from the person they rang yesterday. Just had my provisional protcol and think I am going to be start injecting Monday night with provisional egg collection 5th march!!


----------



## GemH

Oh vicky that's great.. So happy for u... U will only be a couple weeks behind me.. Yay!


----------



## vickym1984

Yup, am feeling so happy atm now


----------



## rocky1

Vicky thats fab news congrats at long last hey! my EC is 4th March so we may be pretty close, good luck x


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Rocky, good we will be so close xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Fab news  Vicky


----------



## shenagh1

Fantastic news Vicky xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats vicky xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone,

Pretty new to all this so please bare with me.

I saw my consultant yesterday and as I thought I'm unable to have treatment under nhs as I have a 12 yr old boy, naturally conceived, and we have been trying for our second for over 10 yrs. he also runs a private clinic in Manchester and informed us that if I egg share it would bring the cost of ivf down dramatically.
Me and hubby have decided to go ahead but I'm so worried that it all sounds too good to be true and something will stop me donating.
Can anyone give me info on the screening process and what is tested for?
I have also been given chlomid to try so waiting for my period to arrive which should be sun/mon.

Thanks ladies, looking forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## Journey99

Hi Carley!

The criteria for egg share is under 35 yrs, BMI under 30, AMH needs to be a certain number (clinics vary) and no chromosome issues.  You can be a CF carrier they will just ensure the recipients partner is not.  It's an amazing gift to be able to give another lady.

Depending on the clinic they may run blood tests free of charge for you or you can ask for some to be done thru GP. My clinic ran all of mine at no charge.  I did get some done thru GP prior to try and speed up the process. At your consult they will test your hubby's swimmers and most likely give you an internal scan.


----------



## rocky1

Welcome Carly wish you all the best of luck x


----------



## vickym1984

Think Journey gave you most of the info there, welcme Carly xxx


----------



## galprincess

Carly welcome hunni thats most of it covered and ive done it twice and got 2 BFPs your consultant must be pretty convinced your an ideal candidate we are all here x
Vicky hun thats fabby doo what fab news and good luck with it all x


----------



## Carly82

Thank you everyone!

It's such an exciting but nerve wracking journey isn't it!

X x


----------



## kezza_1980

Welcome  Carly  I am  having my second appointment for egg share next Friday  also in Manchester  good luck with whatever you deciedexx


----------



## Suke M

*Vicky *- That is great news... not long to wait now 

Welcome *Carly82* - Each clinic is different and has different criteria. I was checked for the usual chromosomal, genetic and diseases and hubby also had to be checked for HIV, etc to ensure that he would not pass anything to me during the wait for the 3 month repeat tests. It is the best thing I have ever done and am so grateful to the recipient who gave me the opportunity to become a mum too.

*Dingle *- How are you doing?

 to everyone else xx


----------



## vickym1984

Had my appt at 2pm today and start jabbing my buserlin this evening xx  V excited now


----------



## kezza_1980

im not surprised vicky  good luck xxx


----------



## rocky1

Good luck Vicky xx


----------



## Jessbrad

Hello  

Ive not been on here for a while, as you can see from my signature my period finally arrived after my treatment was cancelled due to cysts, im starting DR again this month and both cysts have gone away .
I just had a few questions i have had my schedule sent today, and I have noticed i will be having a 2day transfer? ive not heard any stories of anyone else having this? Does anyone know what the differences are?
Also because this is my first go at icsi and i am 22 they want me to only have one embryo put bk, but i think with the ammount im paying i should be allowed 2, anyone else been in this situation?

Sorry about all the questions
xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi jessbrad im sure someone on here will be able to explain, but just wanted to say i had a 2 day transfer ad i know a few others on here did who acheived their BFP, think some clinics are pretty strict on how many you have put back to avoid multiple births, hope you get your answers sorry im not much help xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I had a 2 day transfer with icsi as only 1 egg fertilised as my husbands sperm was very poor he has non obstuctive azoospermia. But I'm now 13 weeks and 2 days pregnant 

You just have the best one put back earlier than normal. I only had 1 so they said was better in me than in a dish.

2 day transfer worked for me x



Jessbrad said:


> Hello
> 
> Ive not been on here for a while, as you can see from my signature my period finally arrived after my treatment was cancelled due to cysts, im starting DR again this month and both cysts have gone away .
> I just had a few questions i have had my schedule sent today, and I have noticed i will be having a 2day transfer? ive not heard any stories of anyone else having this? Does anyone know what the differences are?
> Also because this is my first go at icsi and i am 22 they want me to only have one embryo put bk, but i think with the ammount im paying i should be allowed 2, anyone else been in this situation?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions
> xx


----------



## Suke M

Jessbrad - a friend of mine had two 2-day embyros put back on her third icsi cycle and now has a gorgeous 8-month old little girl. I had two 3-day embyros put back and am currently 26 weeks with twins (twins run in my family anyway so was dreading quads, but didn't tell my clinic of the twin history as they never asked). For me, twins is perfect as this was our one and only chance as I am 35. As you are paying for private treatment and not having nhs funding, i would insist that as a paying customer you get the service you want, but regardless of how many or what stage the embryo is at on transfer day, nature still plays a part and anything can happen. Stay positive honey, try to relax and trust the experts to do the very best for you. xx


----------



## vickym1984

My Hannah (now 2 yr old) was a day 2 embryo Jessbrad xx


----------



## shenagh1

Jessbrad I was told I would only get one back due to my age and that it can happen that the embryo splits.. I didn't mind only one back because it doesn't double your chances with two it increases them by only 2% but can almost double the chances of problems, I'm not sure about the two day transfer as I s told they would see how we'll they done and all mine made it to blast 5 of which are now frozen x

Good luck xx

And good luck Vicky xx


----------



## Jessbrad

Thanks for all your answers ladies. xxxx


----------



## Journey99

Shenagh is right, having more embryos barely increases the chance of success.  We opted for 2 because of our age.  We agreed we were ok with twins as this may have been our only chance.  I'm glad now as in the end we had no frosties.  I had 3dt but I know many have a 2dt.  Again waiting for transfer doesn't always give them a better chance it only helps determine the best embie.  Every clinic is different and things can always change.  Good luck!


----------



## Jessbrad

Hi Journey, tbh im just going to go with what the doctors/nurses etc feel is the best for me, i will obviously ask questions, but i know at the end of the day they are the ones who know what they are doing. I dont have desires for twins atall- however I wouldnt be upset if it happened (twins do actually run in my family). What annoys me is a lot of ppl say to me oh i bet your body wouldnt be able to handle one baby let alone two (im 5ft 2 and i am very slim (size 6- however i have always been like this, so i get relli offended when ppl say stuff like that. So i will enquire about two embryos but if they feel one is best for me then so be it lol.

xx


----------



## Jessbrad

ps journey not long till ur babys arrive! bet your very excited    xx


----------



## galprincess

Jessbrad my first ivf bubs was a day 3 but no difference i8n success rates at my clinic between day 2 or 3 and this 1 due in just under 7 weeks is a day 2 embie my bestie is a size 6 she is on her second set of twins she has twin boys now pregnant with twin girls!!!! they do fit i can assure you she isnt very big at all but her twins are around 4lb each already!!!


----------



## Journey99

I honestly didn't think carrying twins would be that much more difficult that carrying a singleton but it is hard.  I've pretty much had every yucky pregnancy related thing so far but luckily it's only me that suffers and the babies are thriving! I'm only 5'4" and they fit in me. I'm all bump right now so pp always comment how huge I am...it's getting annoying. Hello pp I can see myself in a mirror!! Lol

Only 7 sleeps till we finally get to meet our little miracles. Feels like only yesterday I was excited to be coming home from our first IVF consultation.


----------



## SarahScrafton

Journey - I can't believe that you only have 7 more days to go! Your story was the first one I read and remember the start of treatment. It's gone sooo quickly. Wishing you lots of luck Hun. 
Xxx


----------



## Journey99

*Sarah* Although at times it felt it dragged now that I'm at the end it really does feel like it went so quickly! I'm soooooo ready to meet these two. Although we are having naming issues at the moment so am afraid they will be nameless for a few weeks haha. Baby A and Baby B are good names right?! 

Good luck on your next cycle!  for you!


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies am back with so much      energy had FET last Monday n OTD is tomorrow however i tested yesterday n it was     oh i cant believe i almost gave up on my one n only frostie.Am so glad Dr Faris told me my chances were good n try instead of going to a fresh cycle its so much easier.
Now     this one sticks

Throwing    to everyone

Cheers Titoxxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Wow, fab news Tito!! Congrats on the BFP


----------



## Journey99

Fantastic new Tito!!!


----------



## Tito

Thanks Vicky n Journey


----------



## SarahScrafton

*Journy * I'm sure they won't mind a bit, after 9 months of been called Baby A and Baby B I'm sure a few more weeks wouldn't hurt! 

Thank you. Xx


----------



## rocky1

Congratulations on your BFP tito xx


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Tito I'm so thrilled for you!!!! Congratulations hun! You've been through so much since we cycled together I'm so pleased your one embie has snuggled in on the mothership! Xxx

Hi all sorry for lack of personals x I'm doing well have about 4wks until baby J arrives xx


----------



## galprincess

Tito yippeeee im so pleased for you and its great to see you back here huge congrats to you both and i wish you a fab pregnancy
Journey eeks 1 week!!!!! i think twin a and twin b are fab names lol
Hannah good luck 4 weeks!!!
Sarah good luck for next cycle 
Dingle hun you still about?
wishing loads of BFPs to you all cycling or just waiting to start xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Tito congrats

Hannah - good luck  excited to hear if boy or girl! We having surprise also  x


----------



## dingle123

*Tito* - I know I posted in the lister chatter thread but: woohooooo! Very excited for you 

*Hannah* - blimey, 4 weeks to go! I remember you testing! Xx

*Journey* - not long now till you can have your body back! Looking forward to finding our their names eventually!

*Tam* - how much longer do you have? Xx

*AFM* - day 6 of stimming - responding much better with Fostimon. First scan today showed 16 on one side and 15 on another - all above 10 and a few 14's. Waiting for the phonecall to see if I need to reduce my dose.

The scan today really lifted my spirits as I have been a basket case with this cycle. Fostimon has NOT made me feel very cheery, compared to Menopur. I even sobbed to A last night that if this doesn't work I emotionally can't do another cycle. Ridiculous. Anyway, drinking tons of water as I am huge - looking forward to egg collection as I constantly feel headachy and sick. The good news I should get a fair few more eggs this time for myself and my recipient. Yay!

Love to everyone xx


----------



## dingle123

Just had the phonecall....levels are higher than they would like so am decreasing from 225 to 75. 

E2 is 5412


----------



## galprincess

Dingle im not sure of those levels hun but best safe than sorry, all sounding good though apart from the getting upset although i was like a menopausal lady going through puberty!!! i have 6 weeks Sunday eeks!!!!


----------



## vickym1984

Oh gosh Dingle, quite high then. Hope the lowerest dose helps. Do you think they will bring EC foward?


----------



## dingle123

*Vicky* - not sure....I think maybe or just coast me? Scan on Friday should be telling. How are you getting on? 

*Tam* - 6 weeks!!!! Have you decided on a name yet? Xx


----------



## vickym1984

GL for friday. I am getting on ok thanks xx


----------



## Tito

Dingle thats not bad remember i had this last time you r in safe hands they dont want you to end up having OHSS so its better to be safe.  

Thanks everyone xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Thanks *Tito!*

Can someone remind me if we are supposed to have selenium after egg transfer....not before? Xxx


----------



## Tito

dingle123 said:


> Thanks *Tito!*
> 
> Can someone remind me if we are supposed to have selenium after egg transfer....not before? Xxx


Yes you can have it upto 20 weeks dear


----------



## dingle123

But no need whilst stimming?


----------



## galprincess

Dingle yes she will be called Freya x
Selenium was in my pregnancy vitamins hun and isnt that wat is in brazil nuts? i took them during stimms and 2ww


----------



## dingle123

Yah...from memory I ate brazil nuts last time only on the 2ww.....which was my intention this time. Now I've read on here NOT to have it after et?!

Freya! I think I recall a distant memory of you saying this ages ago - lovely, lovely name xx


----------



## Tito

Tam lovely name


----------



## galprincess

Thanks lovely ladies pic is recent bump pic im feeling enormous lol


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Lovely name tam x


----------



## incywincy

Dingle, selenium is why people eat the brazil nuts and pineapple.  It's great for implantation, so is exactly what you need after ET.  I don't think a bit while stimming harms, as it's in pregnacare conception which I've been told by my doctor is okay.  I have a bottle of it for 2wws because I can't eat Brazil nuts, but I don't take it all the time, only when on 2ww.


----------



## Journey99

Tam - Lovely bump! I was that size at about 17 weeks lol


----------



## dingle123

Thanks *incywincy!* - how are you doing? Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend?

My egg collection has been brought forward to Monday so triggering tonight.....am on cabergonline to keep OHSS at bay. Feeling very uncomfortable - change in drug has definately made a difference!

Fingers crossed for lots of eggs for us and the recipient! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi all  when I was at  my 2nd appointment on Friday  consultant said  I'd be an ideal candidate for  blastocyst  going off my last attempt in 05 and  obviously depending once I get matched what happens this time have any of you ladies had this or  any thoughts and opinions on this?? he said if I do chose to try this route then  they would advise putting one back in but I dont know how I feel regarding it, I know I am not  matched or even started yet but  value all your opinions x


----------



## vickym1984

Differing clinics have differing opinions on this, but according to my clinic, Blasts do have the best sucess rate , up to say 70%. They say 1 blast back is equivelent sucess rate wise as 2 day 2-3 embryos back


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks for that Vicky x


----------



## incywincy

The way he said it to me was to think, the ones that don't make it to blast wouldn't have made it from being put back at day 2. I don't know how accurate that is, but I kind of agree with the logic. If they think you have enough strong ones, going to blast will select the very strongest. However, I won't be upset with a day 2 transfer either tbh


----------



## kezza_1980

that's very true incy guess i have plenty of time to decide


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Incy wincy & kezza - I'm 25 and only had 1 fertilise as sperm was poor and had that put back on day 2 rather than day 3 and it worked!! They said better in me than in a dish 

Just shows even putting one back it works and mine wasn't even a blast

I'm now just over 14 weeks pregnant


----------



## kezza_1980

Amy i actually mentioned you to hubby as an example xxx


----------



## GemH

Hiya girls, hope u all enjoying your weekend 

I have my 1st follicle scan tomorrow day 6 of stimms... What am I likely to see? What did you all see at your scans? Hoping I see a few little follies coming along.

Also I've been worrying myself with this all weekend, counting the days til my next period would be only afew days after ET, I'm worried that it will turn up straight away   What is it that will delay it? Most places I've read said 14 days after EC it will be expected if it hasn't worked? But mine would be sooner. I know all the drugs work to delay it but I'm scared lol.. Haven't even got that far yet an I'm worrying xxx


----------



## Journey99

I was told they only go to blast if you have lots of embies and there is no clear "perfect" one earlier.  Fore I had 2 perfect grade 1 eight cells on day 3 and one that was superhuman (went from 3-14 cells in an hour lol).  At that point it made sense to just put the two back on day 3 as it was all I had.  I was so relieved as I just wanted them back in me so I could grow them.

I'm going to sound like an old woman but technology amazes me. I still stare at the photo of our two embies they gave me on transfer day.  Our children have the rare opportunity to see themselves at only 8 cells. It really does amaze me lol


----------



## kezza_1980

well that is  lovely to hear      and superhuman hey  that sounds well  super     
I guess until its nearer the time, then I can  take as much info and decide when I get that far what DH and myself think is the right way to go with it all,  got a few month ahead at least. xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gem-You are given progesterone pessaries/supposories (sp?) from EC which will keep a/f away


----------



## GemH

Aw thanks vicky.. I didn't realise it was them that keeps it away.. I keep worrying about everything lately.. Just need to try relax. Thanku hun xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I feel exactly the same x



Journey99 said:


> I'm going to sound like an old woman but technology amazes me. I still stare at the photo of our two embies they gave me on transfer day. Our children have the rare opportunity to see themselves at only 8 cells. It really does amaze me lol


----------



## galprincess

Ive always had day 2-3 and had enough to take to blast but was always told it wouldnt benefit me but thats just me everyone is different


----------



## incywincy

Gem, ec replaces ovulation in your body's cycle, so af is due 2 weeks later as if it would with ovulation. The progesterone helps make sure your body doesn't get confused.


----------



## GemH

That's good to know incy.. Thank you xxx


----------



## ggems1

Hi Ladies

I'm all very new to this i have just started treatment for egg sharing at herts and essex fertility centre. its day 6 of my injections and due for my first scan on the 20th Feb.

Does anyone have any advise for me on what to expect also did anyone struggle to know what to write in their green forms?.

Many Thanks x


----------



## vickym1984

Ho ggems.  I am also doing egg sharing at herts & essex , started jabbing last monday, scan next tuesday , so we are at the same stage. If you haven't already, come and join the Feb/march cycle buddies thread xx


----------



## ggems1

Hi Vicky 

That's great hows it going?
Have you done this before?
Just wondering on what to expect?
xx


----------



## vickym1984

Going ok. The drugs seem to be affecting my ME (chronic fatigue syndrome) a bit, and I am going to get signed off for a while to try and rest up. I have done this before (IVF, but not egg sharing). Back in 2010 I was at Hammersmith hospital on NHS and was lucky enough for it to work, and have a 2 year old daughter as a result. How long did you wait to be matched? Mine was 4 weeks, probably not that long but felt like ages at the time lol. Are you having SIS and Pipelle? I am, going in tomorrow afternoon for it x


----------



## ggems1

I was sterilised 5 years ago so i am slightly different.
I was matched really quickly it only took a couple of weeks.
Im not having SIS or Pipelle as i had an internal scan last year and as mine is only a movement problem i should be ok without it.
Im glad to hear all worked well for you last time and hope it all goes well again this time.
xx


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks, hope all goes well for you too. Who knows, we may end up having a scan or EC on the same day xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi ggems and welcome this is egg share number 2 for me, what form isit your referring to? xx


----------



## ggems1

I will keep you updated vicky x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Journey - hope babies are here safe and well. Bet you are on cloud 9. Can't wait to hear about it and what they are called x


----------



## vickym1984

Hope the section went smoothly and you got in at a decent time Journey, and that bubbs are all here well xx


----------



## galprincess

Journey glad to read of safe arrival of your twins cant wait for all the details hope you are well and little ones too x


----------



## rocky1

Congratulations on the birth of your twins journey xxx


----------



## Journey99

Our bubbas arrived safely yesterday morning.

Caleb John 6lb 14oz and 21"
Rylan Elisabeth 5lb 14oz and 18"

Both are spending the night in NICU as they wanted to monitor their vitals and blood sugar.  Also they had to cut thru baby A placenta so he lost a bit if blood and almost needed a transfusion.  I didn't get to hold Caleb for over 12 hours as he was in an incubator. Broke my heart.  But he's now sharing a cot with his sister in the NICU.


----------



## cocobella

Congratulations Journey. You must be so proud and thrilled! Hope the NICU stay is a short one.x


----------



## galprincess

Journey awww great they both together wishing you all home soon xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

gorgeous names congratulations xxx


----------



## Suke M

Hello ladies

Hope you are all doing well, sorry I have not been about much, I am just so tired at the moment so am going to bed about 8.30pm which leaves little time for anything else.

*Dingle *- How are you? This cycle will be 'the one'  

*Journey *- Congrats again x


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats Journey, lovely names too. Hope the NICU stay is a short one for you all x


----------



## dingle123

Huge congrats, J!

Lovely, lovely names.


----------



## dingle123

*Suke* - was actually wondering about you today! I had egg collection on Monday - 11 eggs. 5 fertilised (hooray) - just had the day 2 call - one of the 5 is lacking behind. Out of the other 4: two of them are 2 cell and the other two are 4 cell. All 4 are grade 1. Sooooo....et is either tomorrow or Sat.

How are the babies? I bet you are exhausted housing them both!


----------



## rocky1

Lovely names journey and so good they are together now, congrats once again xxx


----------



## Suke M

dingle123 said:


> *Suke* - was actually wondering about you today! I had egg collection on Monday - 11 eggs. 5 fertilised (hooray) - just had the day 2 call - one of the 5 is lacking behind. Out of the other 4: two of them are 2 cell and the other two are 4 cell. All 4 are grade 1. Sooooo....et is either tomorrow or Sat.
> 
> How are the babies? I bet you are exhausted housing them both!


I am so pleased for you. Sounds like you may be able to have frosties too. I can't tell you just how much you've made me smile reading your post. I have thought of you lots over the months and I am so glad the change of meds seems to have done the trick. Good luck for Saturday, I'll be sending you lots of PMA 

AFM - I am really tired, but loving every second of being pregnant. It is not easy having two wriggly little monkeys stomping on my bladder or trying to escape through my navel, but I wouldn't change it for anything and even the increasing number of stretch marks don't bother me. I am overwhelmed by how much I love them already and it scares me to think that we are still not 'home free' but I could just sit here and cry at how lucky I feel to have them.


----------



## galprincess

Dingle thats great news sweetie im keeping everything crossed for you
Suke im same hun knackered with just over 5 weeks to go and a toddler to run around after its tiring and a 10 year old too
hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## HJones0809

Dingle - I'm still cheering you on from the sideline xx crossing everything for you and DW xx


----------



## dingle123

Thanks Tam/Hannah/Suke.

We are going to blast tomorrow.

Yesterday (day 3) we had:

Two 8 cells, grade 1
One 7 cell, grade 2
One 6 cell, grade 2
One 5 cll, grade 1.

A little anxious...last time we went to blast we had 3 embies, all grade 1: 7, 8 and 9. And we only ended up with an early blast and a morula.

Can anyone give share some positive experiences to calm my nerves?! 

Laura xxxx

PS I am still in a lot of pain. Is this normal so many days after ec? I don't remember feeling this bad last time


----------



## galprincess

Dingle pain is normal hunni i never been blast but they are sounding great hunni


----------



## Suke M

Dingle - Thinking of you hun. xx


----------



## Journey99

*dingle* I had only 2 grade 1 8 cell embies and look at what they got me. So I think you have a good crop.


----------



## dingle123

Journey99 said:


> *dingle* I had only 2 grade 1 8 cell embies and look at what they got me. So I think you have a good crop.


*touches you for luck* 

Are you home yet?

I'm 1dp5dt. Zzzzzzz.


----------



## galprincess

Dingle lol congrats on shiraz and merlot ha ha ha wishing you a quick 2ww


----------



## cocobella

Great news about your two little blasts. At least the wait to test is not so long with a 5 day transfer....


----------



## dingle123

cocobella said:


> Great news about your two little blasts. At least the wait to test is not so long with a 5 day transfer....


Exactly! When is EDD?


----------



## kezza_1980

congrats on your blasts dingle good luck x


----------



## cocobella

dingle123 said:


> cocobella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news about your two little blasts. At least the wait to test is not so long with a 5 day transfer....
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! When is EDD?
Click to expand...

37 weeks they said last week so about 17th April! Seems really close now although still can't believe it will actually happen as seems too good to be true. Got my fingers crossed for you. Sounds very promising


----------



## Journey99

Laura - Were home now Love these little pickles.  They are such content babies...except little Rylan doesn't like the hours between midnight and 5am. But we are all learning. Today we had family kip time lol DH was so helpful last night letting me sleep while he settled her.


----------



## Suke M

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all doing well?

*Journey *- You sound like you are loving every minute of being a Mum and DH is a saint for letting you sleep!

*Dingle *- How's it going? Keep positive hun x

AFM - Had our growth scan this morning (28w4d) and both babies are doing really well. They have swapped places as the girl has turned and so is now twin one as she is closer to the exit, weighing 2lb 10oz. Her brother is still breech, but I hope to be able to convince him to move with some inversions and crawling around on all fours over the next few weeks. He is weighing at 2lb 15oz, so I am carrying 5lb 9oz of pure baby along with two placentas and a decent amount of fluid around both. I am so pleased they are doing well, next scan in exactly 4 weeks - YAY!!

Got the consultant appt on Thursday so I am sticking to my guns and yet again stating that I want a natural birth especially as twin one is already in position, they surely _have _to let me try?!


----------



## galprincess

Suke as long as twin closest exit stays head down i think they like to let you try loads of luck and good weights for babies x


----------



## shenagh1

Ladies ill not be back on for a long while so just wanted to wish u all the luck in the world and ill still be reading and praying for yous but I'm just too exhausted with everything right now cora rose is keeping us on our toes lol xxx


----------



## galprincess

Shenagh thats a pretty name good luck with everything take care of yourself xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle hunni hows things? and other ladies cycling this thread is very quiet


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Gala. I am currently on day 9 of stimms, 10th jab tonight. Had scan on Monday which went well, lots of nice looking follicles growing, rescan friday, and EC Mon or Tues next week hopefully

How are you/. x


----------



## rocky1

Hi all it has been quiet here 

2nd follie scan today shows 6 scans on left (cyst taking up space) 25-30 on right,   have mild ohss, so just increasing water and protein, another scan friday, could be in for ec sunday or monday fingers crossed

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## vickym1984

wow rocky thats a lot on the right. looks like we both have scans friday then x


----------



## galprincess

Rocky and Vicky looking good ladies good luck for scans tomorrow sorry OHSS is nasty but if its mild case you should be ok, good luck for4 EC ladies xxx
I am ok just counting down days till im not a fatty lol


----------



## rocky1

Vicky yes we do what time you in? im scared now getting close to ec and excited of course xx

galprincess i actually feel ok with it and thankyou, how are you and how long now? xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Mine is 11.30am tomorrow, what about you? x


----------



## rocky1

10am   at least we wont be hanging all day, ooooh the suspense haha x


----------



## Suke M

Just a quickie... i'm in hospital with signs of pre-term labour and some odd blood results which might mean they have to do an emergency c-section for the safety of the babies. So far i have been given steriods to boost lung function and tablets to stop the contractions, but am now waiting for a transfer to another hospital as my kne has no neonatal cots available - boo!


----------



## kezza_1980

suke hope everything goes ok good luck xxx


----------



## rocky1

suke good luck hope everything goes ok xxx


----------



## galprincess

Suke oh hunni hope everything is ok thinking of you all
I have 3 weeks 2 days left until EDD but can go 2 weeks over


----------



## rocky1

galprincess oh not long very exciting x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Omg suke good luck! Hope everything goes ok xx


----------



## vickym1984

Suke     wisahing you and the babies all the best x


----------



## cocobella

Suke hope everything goes ok. What a worrying time but am sure you and the babies are being well looked after


----------



## dingle123

*Suke* - sending you a big hug 

Pls keep us updated xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Suke I was on the same boat two weeks ago, it's scary as anything but if the babies want out they'll come out!! Cora rose changed her position from breach to head down in under 2 hours x


----------



## everydayisagift

Tito said:


> Hey ladies am back with so much     energy had FET last Monday n OTD is tomorrow however i tested yesterday n it was     oh i cant believe i almost gave up on my one n only frostie.Am so glad Dr Faris told me my chances were good n try instead of going to a fresh cycle its so much easier.
> Now    this one sticks
> 
> Throwing    to everyone
> 
> Cheers Titoxxxx


Havent checked in on this thread for a while so have only just seen your GREAT news


----------



## dingle123

*Suke* - any news?


----------



## Suke M

Due to me having eclampsia our twins were born yesterday via a GA c-section.

We are now Mum & Dad of Reuban Munro @ 3lb 6oz and Alexis Emelia @ 2lb 7oz. Both are needing a lot of support but they are the best thing in the world and i love them more than I can express in words.


----------



## vickym1984

Congratulations Suke    Lovely names as well. I hope they continue to get stronger and that the time they spend in hospital passess without any worries


----------



## cocobella

Congratulations Suke. I hope you recover quickly from the birth and your little ones get stronger 
quickly


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats suke! Xx



Suke M said:


> Due to me having eclampsia our twins were born yesterday via a GA c-section.
> 
> We are now Mum & Dad of Reuban Munro @ 3lb 6oz and Alexis Emelia @ 2lb 7oz. Both are needing a lot of support but they are the best thing in the world and i love them more than I can express in words.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

We had our 17 week scan today. All perfect. Updated my profile pic of a 4d pic we got  didn't find out the sex we are having a surprise. Was very hard not knowing but will be worth the wait x


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news amy x


----------



## cocobella

Great news Amy.


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations suke, im a bit of a lurker on the thread, but wanted to wish you much love, your little ones are in the best hands
mel x


----------



## kezza_1980

congrats  suke lovely names xxx


----------



## rocky1

Congrats suke, sure the little 1s will get stronger quickly xxx

Amy thats lovely pic how you feeling? seems not many people have a suprise these days, lovely xxx

EC monday oooh scary xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yeah I'm feeling fine rocky! Can't believe there's a person inside me still lol. I've start to feel bubble sensations but after seeing scan yesterday baby is very chilled and laid back. Prob lazy like its father to be honest haha

How you feeling?? 

Good lucky for EC tomorrow I'm so hoping works for you this time xx


----------



## dingle123

Congrats Suke and thank you for the message. Sending you all lots of love


----------



## sugarsweet

Well done suke lovely names x


----------



## rocky1

I bet you cant Amy, awww lazy baby haha, glad your feeling ok

Im ok thanks just very nervous, i hope so too   xxx


----------



## incywincy

Congratulations Suke!  

Amy, I think I'd like a surprise too.  I'm not planning to be all blue or pink anyway, I'm the kind who would cheerfully take a boy out in pink and confuse the grannies!  And I'm not keen on doing everything pink for a girl either, can't stand walking into toy shops and seeing lots of interesting stuff in the 'boy' section and then seeing the girl section with pink vomited everywhere.  So I don't think I need to know for practical preparation.  However, I am impatient so it might be that by the time I got to a scan I'd give in and find out!  The pic is lovely - amazing how you can see stuff like that these days.

I'm due to start DR this week, so I'm enjoying my last few days of not being a hormonal nightmare.


----------



## galprincess

Suke congrats hunni wishing them home asap xxx
Dingle hunni congrats
Amy fab picture hunni thats flying by now
Everyday fab news sweetie x
hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## rocky1

Hi all had 15 eggs out of my 7, 6 were mature and 5 fertilised, transfer either thursday or saturday xx


----------



## kezza_1980

rocky that is very good news good luck xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Rocky x


----------



## rocky1

Thanks ladies   xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news rocky   got everything crossed for u xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks Amy   xxx


----------



## galprincess

Rocky that is fab news sweetie you must be over the moon not long now and on the home straight of 2ww


----------



## rocky1

Thanks galprincess i am, ooh yes in my excitment i almost forgot about the 2ww   haha x


----------



## everydayisagift

Suke M said:


> Due to me having eclampsia our twins were born yesterday via a GA c-section.
> 
> We are now Mum & Dad of Reuban Munro @ 3lb 6oz and Alexis Emelia @ 2lb 7oz. Both are needing a lot of support but they are the best thing in the world and i love them more than I can express in words.


Congrats hun Hope you are doing well x


----------



## hereishoping

Gemma that's fab news!

I only had 3 mature which all fertilised. They told me I would either have a 3 or 5 day transfer depending on how the embryos were looking on day 3. Day 3 there were 2 that looked better than the other 1 and so I had both of them put back then. The third one still went onto blast and was frozen and as you know I'm expecting twins. So 5 is a good number to choose from. And if they decide on a 3 day transfer cos there are clear front runners the others might still be good enough to freeze and those 2 could be your babies. Hooray!!! Relax now til transfer. Well done you!!


----------



## rocky1

Thanks Sarah!! Well said! Im over the moon with my 5 for sure! I deffo want 2 put back again, i have a feeling it will be a 3dt and thats fine by me either way am thrilled xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Lots of people on here have had 3 and even 2 day transfers and got a BFP. Good luck. I've got everything crossed for second time lucky for you xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks lovely very exciting   xxx


----------



## galprincess

Rocky i had a 3dt and a 2dt both BFP!!!
Here is hoping how are you ?


----------



## vickym1984

I am back home now.  

They retrieved 17 eggs from me, so 9 for me, 8 for recipient. Now just have to wait the call in the morning to see about fertilisation.  We are now doing ICSI as my husbands results were slightly worse today, so although bank balanced a bit lighter, my peace of mind has icnreased as was really anxious about doing IVF when we did ICSI previously


----------



## rocky1

Thanks gal, i guess i will find out tomorrow, it may even be a 5dt yet, im not bothered either way, very excitied, but dreading the 2ww xx

vicky thats really good! good luck for the call tomorrow! hope your resting up xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats vicky! Great news with your 17!

Rocky - so happy for you too xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks Amy!   x


----------



## galprincess

Vicky wow thats a great number rest up and good luck for news today x
Rocky whatever day i hope it gets you your BFP xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Rocky-Good luck hun, do you hear anything on day 2, as I know every clinics different?

Thanks ladies. All 9 were suitable for ICSI and 7 fertilised


----------



## hereishoping

Hi Galprincess

I'm good thanks...getting big and uncomfortable but I guess that's to be expected with twins  I'm on the countdown now... How long left to go for you? It must be very soon as you were a bit in front of me. Are you ready? xx


----------



## rocky1

Its a 3dt for me, heading out to the clinic shortly to have my 2 best embies put back where they belong   xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Rocky. Why I thought you were on dya 2 I don't know, Good luck xxx


----------



## galprincess

Rocky good luck hunni
Here is hoping i can imagine hunni i have3 17 days left until EDD!!!
Vicky i had 6 of 9 icsi'd so your 1 better than i managed very hopeful hunni


----------



## rocky1

Vicky haha no 3dt xxx

galprincess thankyou xx

Im now pupo with 2 top quality embryos on board OTD 22nd march   ages to go


----------



## vickym1984

Rocky-Congrats on being PUPO. Strange how all clinics have different ways of calculating the OTD. My OTD will be 20th March as its 14 days from collection, I do think that is posibly on the early side for some, as I know some people who haven't got their BFP till 16-17 days past EC, (getting BFNs until then)


----------



## rocky1

Thanks vicky my clinic is 15days from ET no matter what dt you have, i will be pulling my hair out! i only made it to 11dpt before af showed last time   yes cant remenber who but on the cycle buddies we are on someone got bfn last night and today on otd bfp so it can happen x


----------



## galprincess

Congrats on being PUPO ladies my clinic was 18 days past transfer!!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats on bring PUPO Rocky ! Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks ladies   xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hope everyone is ok

Well all of my 7 embryos are growing nicely. All are 4 cells this morning, so right on track, and all either grade 1 or 2 . If they continue on the same path then transfer will be Monday, but they will call tomorrow to confirm x


----------



## dingle123

Great news V!


----------



## rocky1

Great news vicky xx


----------



## galprincess

Vicky thats fabulous news roll on monday!!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Great news vicky xx


----------



## Journey99

Vicky - Great news...  for your


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies, excited for tomorrow x


----------



## vickym1984

Just a quickie

AFM-I am now PUPO with 1 perfect Blastocyst. Got a call at 11am to say they were running a bit late, and to come for 1.30pm instead of 12.15pm, so went out for lunch first, ended up getting there early at just before 1pm, and they managed to get me in just after 1pm in the end.  There were 4 left over suitable for freezing. Our consultant agreed to waive the freezing/storage fee for us. I still think even if it does not work we would rather do a fresh egg share cycle, but not discarding them yet, means my husband can have his genetic bloods done and we can donate the embryos for another couple to use, as our clinic offer donor embryo's. This will be our most likely route , as it means a lot to us to be able to help others


----------



## rocky1

Congrats Vicky thats lovely and whens your otd? xx


----------



## vickym1984

Rocky-Thanks, It is 20th March x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats vicky x


----------



## rocky1

wow only 8 days!! super xx


----------



## Suke M

Hello ladies

I've not been online recently as life has been quite topsy-turvy, but wanted to say congratulations to those of you who have got your BFP, big hugs to those who have had the witch from hell ruin their cycle and good luck to those that are PUPO, waiting for transfer, collection, scanning or down regulating.

Although, i may not be online much now, you are in my thoughts.

X


----------



## galprincess

Vicky thats brilliant im wishing you a speedy 1ww


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies

Suke-you are in my thoughts as well, look after yourselves, and hope to hear good news soon x

Galaprincess-how are you


----------



## galprincess

Vicky you really dont wanna know!!!! 1 word impatient


----------



## vickym1984

Gala-Whats EDD again?


----------



## everydayisagift

Suke M said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I've not been online recently as life has been quite topsy-turvy, but wanted to say congratulations to those of you who have got your BFP, big hugs to those who have had the witch from hell ruin their cycle and good luck to those that are PUPO, waiting for transfer, collection, scanning or down regulating.
> 
> Although, i may not be online much now, you are in my thoughts.
> 
> X


Always thinking of you do let us know how the twins are doing x x x


----------



## rocky1

vicky is it Estimated Due Date?? xx


----------



## vickym1984

Rocky-Sorry, yes I know what EDD means, was asking Gala her EDD , looking back at my comment it is confusing lol


----------



## rocky1

Vicky   no words needed except   (me   ) hehe xx


----------



## hereishoping

How's the 2ww going Gemma? I hope its flying by for you. Are you planning to wait til OTD to test? I tested 9dp3dt which was 14dpec which seems to be otd for other clinics. I couldn't wait any longer! Hope you're keeping sane xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi sarah its flying by   im 6dp3dt! cant believe how quick its going this time im just enjoying being in my little pupo bubble. I doubt i will be able to wait though so i was thinking of testing 10dpt which would be sunday, but not sure yet, 14dpec would be monday for me. How are you doing? xx


----------



## galprincess

My EDD is 24th march 11 days away!!!!


----------



## vickym1984

Wow, good luck hun, were your others early/late?


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all 
Thought I'd give a quick update as had some lovely PMs!
I'm still waiting for baby to arrive! I will let you know when he/she arrives in the meantime I'm doing everything I can to evict it lol so I can avoid induction next Wednesday!!
xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck Hannah xx


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck Hannah x


----------



## galprincess

Hannah good luck hunni xxx
Thanks Vicky not long my last 2 were due date babies!!!!


----------



## MrsMiller

Good luck Hannah! May I recommend a hot curry and lots of walking - I did those and that day my waters broke! Might be co-incidence but can't hurt to try   x


----------



## HJones0809

I'm so thrilled to tell you all that I'm a mummy to a beautiful little boy that we have named Lucas Matthew born at 3.15am after a 5 hr natural delivery with gas and air on 15th March weighing 8lb We'd already chose his name but Lucas means born at day break  Matthew is my brothers name and means gift from God and he truly is a very special gift!xx


----------



## melloumaw

many congratulations
mel x


----------



## kezza_1980

Congratulations x


----------



## incywincy

Congratulations!  And how lovely the name you chose tied in with his birth time!


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats on the arrival of Lucas xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Huge CONGRATULATIONS Hannah!! I'm over the moon for you. I have been checking to see if you'd posted as I knew you were due on mothers day. What a great weight, sounds a lovely birth story and a gorgeous name. When I was starting treatment at CRGW you were so helpful and gave me lots of advice that I followed and I'll always be grateful. I'm really thrilled that your beautiful baby boy has arrived safely. Cherish every moment. Love to you all xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Aww thank you xx PM your email address and ill send u a pic


----------



## cocobella

Congratulations, such a lovely name!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats Hannah he sounds lovely xx


----------



## rocky1

Congrats Hannah hes the spit of you   xxx

Game over once again for me by the look of it , pink blood when i wiped just now 10dp3dt would be just how my last cycle ended     xxx


----------



## dingle123

*Hannah* - congrats! So pleased for you - message me a piccie!!! Xxx

*Rocky* - could be late implatation bleeding? I bled on my 2ww xxxx


----------



## incywincy

Dingle, you're not around these parts much any more!  How are you doing?  Love the scan pic!


----------



## galprincess

Hannah hunni congrats xxx


----------



## rocky1

Deffo all over for me again   af is in full force xx


----------



## hereishoping

Oh Gemma, I am so so sorry. I know there are no words I can say to make you feel better. Be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou lovely, it sure does suck, nhs now for me wont be sharing again xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Do you have any frosties from your last cycle? I've read about lots of people whose fresh cycle failed but FET worked for them. Try not to lose hope xx


----------



## kezza_1980

So sorry to hear xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Rocky


----------



## galprincess

Rocky oh hunni gentle hugs im so sorry your going through this good luck with up and coming NHS cycle please let us all know when it happens for you sweetie take good care of yourself xxx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou ladies xxx


Sarah yes i have 2 frosties i know i will look into that but for now am going to go nhs as had my appointment after. 3 years waiting so hoping that i get sucess but good to know i got my frosties as fallback xxx

Thankyou dingle i sure will keep u updated xxx


----------



## rocky1

Sorry i mean galprincess   thanks lovely, how u feeling? Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Rocky   I'm so sorry love. I really thought this was your time. Xx


----------



## galprincess

Rocky im ok honey just really sad for you i really thought this would be it , frosties will keep i think NHS cycle will be it for you as you will keep all your eggs and have more to choose from, my friend funded 2 cycles and on 3rd and only nhs go she did it i just feel for you as donating is such a lovely gift its cruel when you get a BFN xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Dingle how do I PM you pictures? I can't work out how to to it  x


----------



## rocky1

Hi all   

OTD was friday but as i had that af i didnt test but thought yesterday i better had, 7 tests later all faint positive, clearblue digital says pregnant 1-2   has anyone ever had this happen with the bleeding 1st? im in shock here, am going to book in for bloods to be done xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Rockyyyy so happy for you! Maybe it was a late implanter and the bleed was a implantation bleed x


----------



## kezza_1980

Rocky have my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks both!! Cant help being excited though but really needs these bloods done xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

well hopefully they will get you in quick and can imagine it must feel exciting to you as well xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

When you getting them done rocky x


----------



## rocky1

Tomorrow, my consultant just emailed me and said you can have bleeding either retest on tuesday or come in fo bloods tomorrow, which i deffo will do, i need that to believe this is real   x


----------



## kezza_1980

Fab news xx


----------



## staceyemma

Rocky there was an eggsharer on this thread called jo1981 and she tested negative on test day but then she ended up being pregnant! Look for her diary in icsi diaries xxx hope this is a proper BFP for you darling you really deserve it! Xx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou staceyemma i will definately look her up now, fingers are crossed xxx


----------



## dingle123

*Tam* - any news? Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Rocky - how was your bloods? X


----------



## rocky1

Not good Amy they were 11   chemical preg, game over again xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Rocky - very very sorry to hear that  I am truly gutted for you life isn't fair    

Are you gonna go again xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks lovely. I wont be egg sharing again, finally got my nhs chance treatment planning 22nd april xx


----------



## galprincess

Hi Ladies
I had my baby girl yesterday Freya Louise weighing 7lbs 13oz we are both well x


----------



## kezza_1980

Congratulations what a good weight and beautiful name xx


----------



## vickym1984

Gala-Congrats hun , such  a lovely name too xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Huge congratulations Galprincess. And what a beautiful name. Really happy for you. Cherish every moment with your new arrival xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats tam! Bet she's beautiful xx


----------



## rocky1

Congrats galprincess lovely name xxx


----------



## incywincy

Congratulations galprincess! 

Rocky, so sorry to hear about your chem pregnancy, what a terrible time for you. How are you?


----------



## cocobella

galprincess said:


> Hi Ladies
> I had my baby girl yesterday Freya Louise weighing 7lbs 13oz we are both well x


Congratulations! A lovely name. Hope you are recovering well and enjoying your new addition.x


----------



## Suke M

Congratulations galprincess!


----------



## galprincess

Thank you everyone we are doing really well will put a pic up soon xxx


----------



## Journey99

Suke - how are the bubs doing?


----------



## shenagh1

Aww gal congrats on your baby girl xx how is everyone? Journey, how's the kiddies?? Suke any word you your bubbas getting home yet? Xx


----------



## dingle123

*Shenagh*! Love the profile pic! She is gorgeous!

*Tam*, *J*, *Suze* and *Hannah* - how are you all doing?

I'm 10 weeks today *shriek* - had a scan at the weekend and saw the baby wriggle and wave arms and legs - pls, pls stay with us 

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle that's fab news when next scan?
we are doing great thanks 2 weeks old tomorrow where did that go?
Suke thinking of you hun


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Laura (Dingle) that's fantastic news!! So happy for you!! What due date have you been given?

Life is a dream come true here  Lucas is doing brilliant I'm breast feeding and he's packing on the pounds! He's 3wks and 3 days and last week weighed 9lb 11! (8lb born) I've tried to PM you a picture but I can't work out how to do it! Any ideas? Or are you on ********?xx


----------



## shenagh1

Aw thanks Laura, that was just after her bath! Lol can't believe your 10weeks thinking of you all the time x

Hannah good to hear your little Lucas is ding well! Hard to believe he's over twice Cora rose's size and 3 weeks younger lol x

Gal hope all is still well with you and hope your little girl is good freya is a beautiful name xx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Journey99

Laura - 10 weeks! Wow. Love your profile pic. 

Shenagh- Cora is gorgeous!


----------



## MrsMiller

Tam - congratulations on the birth of Freya, looking forward to your birth story.....I know what you mean by time flying, Lottie is 3 months old now, 12lb 7 oz and grown out of her 0-3 clothes!!! She rolled over from tummy to her back this weekend... Seems only yesterday we were all waiting to be matched!

Laura - so pleased you are 10 weeks now!  

Hannah - lovely to hear Lucas doing well, great weight gain and good for you with breastfeeding (we're ebf too) x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## rocky1

Dingle thats great news so pleased for you xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all,

A quick me post. After my 34 week scan on Monday showed that both twins hadn't grown very much and there was an intermittent blood supply to the placenta of twin 2 it was decided best to deliver them. And so on Tues I had two boys by c section. Sam was born at 9.50am weighing 4lb 11 oz and Oliver was born at 9.52am weighing 3lb 7oz.. Both are in NICU but are doing well xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hereis hoping glad both are doing well  and 2 lovely names you have picked congratulations
May they grow stronger every minute x


----------



## dingle123

Congrats *hereishoping!*


----------



## galprincess

Hereishoping- im thinking of you all thank goodness they are both ok hope you are well too keep us updated and fab weights for prem babies you take care of you all and lovely names xxx


----------



## incywincy

Congrats hereshoping!I hope they get on well in nicu and you can bring them home soon.


----------



## shenagh1

Hereishoping- congrats Hun, the nicu can be a scary place but its the best place for them, Cora-rose is in scbu now and she's doing great but I remember how intense nicu was when she was there! They sound like a good weight too, hope they are well.. Need any advice etc  let me know xx


----------



## rocky1

Oh congrats Sarah wow, and what lovely names, so glad they are doing well , hope it isnt too long before you can bring them home, and hope you are ok lovely   xxxx


----------



## Journey99

Congrats hereishoping! Hope you get to go home soon xxx


----------



## dingle123

Hello lovelies,

We had our nuchal scan today - everything perfect and bang on for 13 weeks exactly. Overjoyed.

Hope all the new Mummies (Hannah, J, Tam, Shenagh, Mrs Miller and Suke) are doing well xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news dingle x

Also hope our new mums are doing well x


----------



## incywincy

Good to hear dingle, I saw an old post of yours in a thread and noticed your scan was due today. Now you can do the fun b of telling everyone!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Woohoo 



dingle123 said:


> Hello lovelies,
> 
> We had our nuchal scan today - everything perfect and bang on for 13 weeks exactly. Overjoyed.
> 
> Hope all the new Mummies (Hannah, J, Tam, Shenagh, Mrs Miller and Suke) are doing well xx


----------



## dingle123

Heeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Journey99

Laura - So happy for you! It's crazy busy in the Journey household. The twins are growing like weeds. Caleb is so full of smiles and a total snuggle bug. Rylan is so strong and can stand (assisted) for long periods if time. She's nosy so likes to be able to get high and look around. She's recently started cooing and smiling too. Love being a mummy!


----------



## dingle123

So pleased for you J, pls update your pics when you can! Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle what fantastic news sweetie im overjoyed for you
Freya over a month old now and growing nicely my life very busy I have my youngest lil dude starting nursery in September and my eldest dude starting grammar school and Brody 3 end of May and Casey 11 in July so lots going on im keeping well just in process of losing baby weight not going to plan just yet well it is just not fast enough lol


----------



## dingle123

Does it take a long time to come off?! *panic*


----------



## MrsMiller

So pleased for you Laura!  

Glad everyone is ok....don't worry Tam, Freya is only a month old.....there is plenty of time to lose baby weight.

Dingle - breastfeeding and walking with pram blitzes the baby fat away   Lottie is 4 months old and I'm only a few lbs off pre-pregnancy weight and I've not dieted at all!


----------



## Suke M

Hello All

Sorry i have not been online recently, life has been pretty hectic and we never knew what was going to happen from one day to the next.  i am also sorry as this is a me post, but I do think of you all and send lots of positive thoughts.

I am very pleased to report that the twins came home on 22nd April after 7 weeks and 3 days in hospital care. It has been a roller-coaster ride as Reuban suffered badly from AOP which required him to be resuscitated 5 times in one day at one point, as you can imagine, leaving the hospital each night felt as if my heart was being ripped out and then I dreaded my phone ringing in case it was the hospital calling to say they couldn't bring him back.  However, that is all in the past and Reuban is breastfeeding lovely and now weighs 5lb 15oz.  Alexis although she knows how to feed, refuses to do so consistently, so is mainly bottle fed (with expressed milk) with the odd breastfeed top-up and weighs 4lb 9oz.

I am trying to get them into a routine, but they have other ideas such as now when I need to sign off as Alexis wants a feed an hour and a half before it is due!

Love to you all xx


----------



## incywincy

Suke, so lovely to hear that they are doing well now, it must have been a horrible time for you. They are both so beautiful! Congratulations on bringing them home.


----------



## vickym1984

Suke, Journey, MrsM, Gala-Glad all your babies are doing well. Love the profile pics x

Suke-So sorry you went through such a worrying time, but glad they are well now x


----------



## dingle123

*Suke* - what a hugely stressful and emotional time for you. Sending much love xx

PS - profile pic - GORGEOUS


----------



## Journey99

Suke - So glad the bubs are home now! Yes the babies decide the routine. I was doing good but they changed DH shifts to evenings and now it's all messed up so trying to get back on track. 

Laura - Ill try and post a new pic soon. Also I lost all my pregnancy weight plus 8lbs by 2 weeks post birth. However I have the lovely "twin mummy tummy" to lose still lol

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Journey99

Vicky - just noticed your signature...huge congrats!!


----------



## Journey99

New pic up!  They are wearing their Canucks jerseys for the playoffs (ice hockey) x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Oh look at them!!! They look so alike x


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Journey.  Adorable new pics btw xx


----------



## dingle123

Ah, gorgeous!


----------



## galprincess

Sorry been very hectic
Suke congrats on having both babies home sound like its hectic but your doing a fab job x
Amy, Vicky and Dingle lovely bumps , dingle you need a bumpy pic!!!!
Mrs Miller well yes now the weight is falling off what with breastfeeding and running around after 3 children im definitely not dieting we are now in routine and I manage to get through most days ok .
Cant believe my lil lady is 6 weeks!!!!


----------



## dingle123

No decent bump as yet, *Tam* 

Glad to see everyone is doing well xxx

 for Team Eggshare!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Where is the time going tam?!

Went for our 4d scan today was amazing!! Updated my profile pic x


----------



## galprincess

Amy what a clear fab pic gorgeous bubba 
Dingle I didn't have a huge bump until 20ish weeks 
Team eggshare have done amazing xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hello to all!! 

Loving all the baby and scan pics all looking beautiful!!   congrats to you all!! 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all! 
Lovely to see some old faces on here (and those I see every day on **! 😃) 
Ah Rocky (G) so lovely to see you've got a date lined up with nhs xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi Hannah thanks hun am really pleased, how you doing? xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Good luck rocky for your next cycle xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks Amy   how are you? xx


----------



## galprincess

Rocky wow that's not long hunni hope you are well and good luck for up and coming cycle x


----------



## dingle123

Good luck *Rocky*!

Also nice to see some old faces...hope everyone is doing ok *Tam*, *Journey*, *Hannah*, *Suze* and everyone else xx

Gender scan today *excited*


----------



## incywincy

Ooh, Dingle, are you finding out?  Are you having a private scan or finding out at your NHS one?

I went to see the nurse today, for an unrelated matter, and she told me I was best not finding out as the surprise is the one thing that keeps you going at the end when you're heavy and tired.  I thought that was odd, surely the excitement of seeing your baby is what keeps you going?


----------



## dingle123

Finding out is such a personal decision - I totally understand wanting to find out on the day but I'm just so impatient! Our 20w scan isn't till June 21st (we'll be almost 22w by then) - seems so far away. Last private scan was at 9w so don't feel too bad...are you gong to find out and when is next scan xxx


----------



## incywincy

I thought I'd want to wait, as all through IVF you get a blow by blow account of what's going on in there, so thought one surprise would be nice.  But now I'm leaning towards finding out, partly for practical reasons, partly just impatience!  I've got quite a while to decide though, I'm only 6w3d.  I've already given it a nickname that is more suited to a boy which is a bit silly before my first scan, will get too attached!  My scan is next Wednesday, I've had no bad symptoms like bleeding and I've had occasional nausea so I'm hoping it will go well next week.

Nearly 22w is a long time to wait, don't blame you for getting a private gender one!  I'm hoping to resist the temptation of private scans, don't think DW will be too happy with paying out - she has had kids herself and only ever had the basic NHS ones so I don't think she'll see the point.


----------



## dingle123

Luckily DP is as excited as I am so she's all for the private scans!

Good luck for Wed - sounds like all is going well


----------



## incywincy

Thank you! Looking forward to hearing about your gender scan later!


----------



## MrsMiller

How exciting Laura! Can't wait to hear later after your scan


----------



## galprincess

Dingle hurry up im excited too!!!!
Incywincy oh caant wait for yours either


----------



## dingle123

It's a boy


----------



## incywincy

Aww, Dingle congrats!  I like your bump pic too, can't wait to get a bump.

Gal, thanks, will let you know how I get on, it's only an early scan, not a gender one though.


----------



## MrsMiller

Ah lovely news Laura....once you know it make shopping for clothes even more tempting!


----------



## rocky1

Congrats dingle fab news xxx


----------



## dingle123

Thanks lovely ladies! Xxx

Posting this everywhere as I am feeling rather desperate:

Hoping someone can advise:

I woke up yesterday scratching my legs all over - still scratching today. Itchy around parts of my body (arms, scalp, face) but legs are definitely the worst. It woke me up in the middle of the night and hasn't let up today. No rash (just red marks from scratching) and not on palms or feet. 

Any advice? Saw my MW today who took bloods but said I'd need to see my doctor (nothing open now till Tuesday) - hoping it goes as quickly as it arrived but meanwhile I'm utterly tormented - help!


----------



## incywincy

I've read of this happening, and while I don't have it in relation to pregnancy, I have it for short periods at a time all year round, only below my knees.  I can't associate it with anything, winter/summer, dry skin, shaving, hot/cold, washing powder.  It just comes on and the more I itch the worse it gets.  If I can bear not to scratch it eases up.  I can't really recommend anything because I just have to put up with it, it doesn't leave or be caused by a rash, just like you say redness from itching, sometimes I scratch raw.

I have read that it can come on during pregnancy though.  Perhaps try putting some lotion in the fridge or using cold flannels to soothe?  There are itch relief creams but I don't know how well they'll work.

I sympathise though because it is unbearable!  Hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## dingle123

Thanks *incy!* I've been putting wet tea towels on my legs but it's short relief. Really hope it goes as quickly as it came


----------



## incywincy

I hope so too for your sake!  If you find a useful solution, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## tatty84

Hey ladies.

Just a quick enquiry really, I phoned the clinic on Friday for a match up date and they just said the co-ordinator would be in touch when there is any news. However, yesterday the prescription for the contraceptive pill arrived. Did anyone else's clinic do this without even speaking to you? It has left me with so many questions. Anyone else's experiences would be helpful x


----------



## vickym1984

Tatty-I would call them back and ask when they want you to start taking it.  My clinic told me they were sending it and to start on the first day of my next period so that me and recipeint could be easily synchronised once matched x


----------



## tatty84

Hi vickym they did include a short note to say that much and it just so happened that yesterday was the first day of my cycle but I'm just left wondering if it means they have a match or as you say to make it easier when they do find one xx


----------



## vickym1984

Probably just to make it easier when they find one. Is so easy to sync you up to your recipient if you are on the pill as they can force a bleed xx


----------



## galprincess

Dingle fab pic and bump and yay on blue bump, I had itching too I tried everything


----------



## Journey99

Yeah Laura for team blue!!! I had awful itching but it was just on my stretch marks. It made them red and raised and I forget the name but had to get special cream. Unfortunately itchiness in general is apparently normal in pregnancy (as long as its not on hands and feet). Hope it eases soon! Just keep putting lotion on x


----------



## Tito

Hi everyone i havent been here ages as my sickness still hasnt settled i have had it rough am now 21 weeks and the AnE is my most visited place this year the staff even know me now as am always there for a drip due to dehydration it looks like i will be like this till i have my baby.

The good news is despite me losing so much weight because of this,like Dingle we r team blue n my little man is doing well. Even though am not enjoying my pregnancy am still over the moon n looking forward to meeting him.

Good to see all the little ones Journey,Galprincess and everyonelse

Dingle congrats we r finally here

Everyonelse hope you r doing well


----------



## vickym1984

Tito-Sorry to hear you are suffering, I take it you have HG? Poor thing xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Vicky am coping the fact that i have got this far is what matters to me to be honest i tell myself each day the pain will be over soon, they are many women out there that would do anything to be in my shoes, so am just grateful to be carrying this child.


----------



## dingle123

Congrats *Tito* - hooray for Team Blue! Have you bought anything yet/thought of any names?

Really sorry to hear you've been struggling - sounds awful


----------



## galprincess

Tito and Dingle huge hugs and as a mummy of 2 boys ur in for a treat hope you both feel well soon x


----------



## Journey99

Tito - Hope it passes soon. I was on dialectin until roughly 20 weeks. But then my nausea and sickness finally went away and never returned.


----------



## vickym1984

I hope she doesn't mind me posting this here. I was flicking through the pregnancy clubs, and have come across some sad news from Tito.

Tito hun, there are no words to describe how unfair this all is. I hope you and your dh can look after eachother at this sad time xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Journey99

Tito - Oh darling words cannot describe how sad I am for you.  Thinking of you and your husband xxx


----------



## Tito

Hello ladies thank you so much just when i thought everything that could go wrong was over. This journey is just so hard i cant still believe i went into labour for two hrs then gave birth. My Michael was alive when he came but unfortunately 22 weeks was just to early n he was gone.

We put him to rest yesterday n he was beautiful he looked like he was just fast asleep. Michael Shumba Jnr RIP my little angel

Ladies i am sad but at the same time not defeated my baby was perfectly formed n this is positive he had dh beautiful feet ( i always joked about this with dh that i hope he had his feet) n he did he definately had my nose. Last time i mc i felt i had no answers but this time i was two steps ahead b4 midwife took away my file i made a copy. We have got a dr to translate the labour n its all positive Michael was perfect n they were no complications etc although we r still waiting on the results its clear i have a weak cervix n we r already researching on how to fix this.

The fact that i could get so far tells me i can do it infact after what i have been through i want to do this soon as we can. Am just so positive i am not returning anything i bought as i will need them sooner than i think i have decided to finish paying off my pram instead of getting my money back as well. 

Its sad but i feel this time was so much real than last time especially that i physically had a baby present this time i feel i have answers at least.

I am sad but definately not defeated.

Thanks again ladies but do not be sad it was not meant to be but i am positive i will have a baby soon i have faith.  

Tito xxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Tito, I'm overwhelmed by how strong you are been, you have so much strength and positivity. I have no doubt that you will just be fine and wish all the luck and love. Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Tito    It must have been hard laying him to rest but you are so strong.  I know you will get a little brother or sister for Michael one day soon xxxx


----------



## Journey99

Tito - You've been thru so much and you are being amazingly strong. I love your positivity. I can't even begin to imagine what you've been thru and what you're going thru. We are all here for you. Sending you big cyber hugs xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Aw Tito like the ladies said you really are showing so much strength and positivity and I admire u for that, I also have been told I have a weak cervix and that is y Cora rose came so early, I hope to get some answers for myself as well, thinking of u and your dh at this time I'm sure little Michael was a pure beauty xx


----------



## dingle123

Just echoing what everyone else has said


----------



## cocobella

So sorry to read your news Tito 
I really admire your strength and positivity at what must be such an awful time.


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies


----------



## galprincess

Tito you are an amazing inspiration when you have your baby safely in your arms please start writing a book about all you have been through as it will help encourage so many more people who have are and will go through what you have. You have such strength and determination and that is why you will have a special little brother or sister for your Michael its meant to be sending love hugs and many condolences on your loss and I wish you so much success on another baby xxx


----------



## Tito

Galprincess thanks and what a brilliant idea thanks


----------



## Tito

Ladies does anyone remember how long it takes for blood results to come back at Lister before you start egg share? Just had mine done and really anxious to start thanks


----------



## shenagh1

Tito they told me allow upto 6weeks but mine took 3-4 for everything, good to see you remaining positive xxx


----------



## beckha

I'm not at lister but my bloods took 4 weeks exactly to come back. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## dingle123

*Tito* - they say 4 weeks but it's always been less than that xxx


----------



## galprincess

Tito mine took 5 weeks I think 
Dingle what a fabby bump pic your blooming how much longer you got left?


----------



## vickym1984

I wasn't with lister but was 4 weeks xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks so much ladies just cant wait to start


----------



## beckha

I bet. My friend had a loss at 38 weeks a couple of weeks ago. She also had to have IVF to get pregnant and she is starting again in September? Are you on ******* Tito if you are let me know and I can put you in touch with her if you want as it might be good to talk to someone who's been something similar. 

xx


----------



## Journey99

Tito - Thinking of you. A friend of mine just lost her baby girl at 19 weeks and another girl previously at 23 weeks. Like you she is so strong and positive through it all. Giant hugs x

Laura - lovely bump pic! Half way there!!!


----------



## dingle123

15 weeks to go


----------



## HJones0809

15 weeks will fly! 😁


----------



## galprincess

15 weeks? that's flown!!!!!


----------



## beckha

Hello girls I got my treatment plan today and organised drug delivery. 

I start DR on 6th aug. 

xx


----------



## Suke M

Dingle - So pleased for you honey. It will fly by and you'll have your little one in your arms. If you are anything like me, each week that passes means another giant leap in development. Are you being kept up at night by wriggling bubba?

Beckha - Wont be long now. Good luck!

Everyone - HELLO, hope you are all well and surviving the heat wave. AFM life is full and poor Reuban has a few issues in that he is a 'high needs' baby and is now having absense seizures. I've also started back at work 

Love to all xx


----------



## dingle123

*Suze* - 

I'm so sorry to hear about Reuban's seizures - what does it mean, long term? Miss seeing you around the boards xxx


----------



## Journey99

Suke - Your babies are gorgeous! Sorry to hear about Rueben, do they have any idea what's causing it?

Laura - 15 weeks! Wow sooooo soon x

Tito - Thinking of you xxx

Beckha - Good luck x

AFM - So busy with these two...they are really getting proper personalities now. I just love watching them learn new things and being so interested in everything.


----------



## Tito

Hello ladies,

Oh 
Journey thanks as they get older they start to get more n more interesting enjoy each moment

Laura almost there dear how u coping with the heat

Beckha not long goodluck

Suke you and little Reuben r in my prayers

AFM the Lister has just sent out consent form to my gp, once thats sorted the process of matching should start i didnt think they would have to do that again but keeping my fingers crossed its not too long


----------



## Suke M

Hi

We just got to monitor him and make sure they don't last too long or get worse as it could be the start of epilepsy if it does.  The doctors, at the moment, think it is to do with being premature and hyperventilating as it tends to happen when he cries.... another good reason in my argument against my hubby not to let him CIO. If this is the case, he will grow out of it.  The joys of preemie babies!!!!

Dingle - You hot mumma, hope all is going well.  Even my hubby asks after you and sends his wishes.

Journey - Bet you can't remember what free time was like!

Tito - Wont be long for you hun x


----------



## Journey99

Suke - Oh caleb screams so hard he holds his breath and it's scary so I never let him CIO.  Hope he outgrows it.  Freetime meh, it's sleep I forget what it's like.  I've never been so tired in my life.  It's worth it but sometimes I just cry with exhaustion and then feel guilty because we were so lucky. 

Tito - Hope you can start soon hun x


----------



## beckha

Tito hope you can start soon. 

My drugs arrive today then start DR on Tuesday!

xx


----------



## Tito

Beckha goodluck i hope so havent heard anything yetjust want to be matched


----------



## beckha

It's horrible waiting for a match you feel so like open as the recipient makes the end decision. I was worried I would be rejected. 

Hugs. 

xx


----------



## galprincess

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind if I join. We're right at the start of the egg share process. I've had my amh done which came back at 39.9 and I have an appt on 28th aug for scans, counselling and hubby's SA.

Quite excited to get going with it all xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi carly I have spoken to you before on a Manchester thread good luck with your appointment xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi kezza.
Nice to speak to you again. Sorry i cant see your signature on my phone. What stage are you at? Hope all is going well for you xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Ive got my long awaited BFP on the 7th August got my first scan a week on Wednesday xx


----------



## Carly82

Oh wow fantastic news. Congratulations xx


----------



## Tito

Welcome Carly 
    Kezza thats wonderful news

AFM  waiting to be matched the waiting is killing me


----------



## vickym1984

Hi carly

Tito-Hope the wait isn't too long for you hun xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks carly xx

Tito hope your matched quickly hun xxx


----------



## Carly82

Have you conceived naturally Kezza? x


----------



## kezza_1980

Nope carly I did egg share ivf  my 2nd cycle xx


----------



## Carly82

Oh Thats great  
So from being matched to having treatment happened really fast for you then. Im trying to figure out when i could be starting treatment if everything goes to plan and i think it should be around christmas time xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi Tito & vickym


----------



## dingle123

*Tito* - any news yet? 

*Carley* - good luck and great AMH!


----------



## kezza_1980

Carly will all depend on your clinics waiting list my wait was a little longer down to the fact my hubby shared his sperm as well xx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well.

Laura am loving the profile picture how are u doing

AFM got some brilliant news today i've been MATCHED am over the moon just waiting on more information i cant wait to start the treatment


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Congrats Tito on being matched x


----------



## Tito

Thanks Amy


----------



## Journey99

Tito - Yay for match! 

Laura - What a wee cutie!!


----------



## kezza_1980

Congratulations on being matched tito x


----------



## Carly82

Brilliant news Tito xx


----------



## dingle123

*Tito*! So pleased for you! 

*J* - thanks - can't believe he is ours 

*Amy* - come on baby!


----------



## shenagh1

Aww Tito brilliant news on being matched xx

Hi everyone else x


----------



## dingle123

*Shenagh!*


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news on the match Tito x


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies but it gets better i wont be needing the pill go for another  HIV blood test on Monday start nasal spray on the 21st which is next Wednesday if all goes to plan EC should be 17 September. Oh God i cant believe things are happening so quick this is a beautiful week so far......am smiling


----------



## vickym1984

Brilliant news Tito, very quick, EC in just over a month, that is fab xxxx


----------



## Carly82

really happy for you tito


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> Thanks ladies but it gets better i wont be needing the pill go for another HIV blood test on Monday start nasal spray on the 21st which is next Wednesday if all goes to plan EC should be 17 September. Oh God i cant believe things are happening so quick this is a beautiful week so far......am smiling


So pleased for you


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well am super excited about starting tx and just needed a reminder if anyone could help when do we take the whey protein is it during stimms also when do we start the tummy warming. I remember we stop after et but not when to start.

I also just spoke to my consultant and have been told if ever pregnant i will be classed as high risk and will be getting a cervical stitch at 14 weeks i will also be on cyclogest untill 32 weeks  anything to get my earthly baby wont hurt

Tito xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Tito-I think the protein and the tummy warming is both from start of stimms from what I remember x  Must be a shock to hear that you will have to do these additional things when you get pregnant, but it is very good that they are taking it seriously, sounds like you will be well looked after xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Tito- I've to get the same with my next pregnancy after my bubba coming at 27 weeks, a stitch at 14 weeks and pessaries until 34 weeks for me, they take the stitch out at 37 weeks though and induce you so that's good?! High risk is completely different app wise as well thankfully. Fingers crossed tightly you get your little miracle baby xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies for some reason am so positive if i get my BFP i will have my bubba i have never felt this way but i just feel i have my answers now am just keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Tito

Nasal spray collected today so start sniffing Wednesday cant wait


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck for sniffing tomorrow Tito, hopefully these next few weeks will go super quick for you x


----------



## Tito

Thanks Vicky


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck Tito xx


----------



## Tito

Cheers Ke zza


----------



## beckha

Tito good luck for starting treatment. You're not far behind me. 

I had baseline scan yesterday, all fine and started my stims last night. 

On lowest dose of Gonal F which is 112.5!

Wish me luck. 

First monitoring scan is Monday.


----------



## Tito

Thanks beckha goodluck to u too


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck Beckha xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Pleased to announce the birth of our baby boy! Born Saturday 17th August 2013 at 20:50 weighing in at 5lb 8oz and 49cms long.

He is small but perfect. He stopped growing at 36 weeks but that only came to light after he was born but he's now here safe and sound and doing well gaining weight. We came home Sunday   he is amazing can't stop looking at him. My labour was 1 hour and 50 mins but that also was down to blood pressure problems which effected his growth. 

We are all doing well xx


----------



## incywincy

Congratulations Amy, lovely news!


----------



## beckha

Congrats Amy. 

AFM, stimming going well I think. Feel so much better than I did on DR. Stomach very bloated and swollen already though!

xxx


----------



## Tito

Amy   thats fantastic news to be waking upto what have's his name. And don't you worry about his weight he will be gain it quicker than you think so happy for u.

Beckha dont worry all the bloating will be worth it in the end 

AFM i was told to gain weight abit due to the fact that my past two pg have ended up in me having hyperemesis so by gaining weight it doesnt really matter if i lose weight in pg as i will have some fat left. My last pg i was all bones. I realised today that i am not a size 12 anymore as i thought i was am now a 14 i have never been this big b4 its scary my normal dress size is 10 gosh i have nothing left to wear that fits me. And at the rate am gaining the weight its scary i have gone up two dress sizes in two months i know i havent exercised like i normally do but i have been eating healthy am so scared am back to the gym today incase am over doing it


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats Amy xx


----------



## Tito

Ladies just need some advise. 

As you can all see from my post i had a mc last year at 10 weeks and in June i had a late mc at 22 weeks. Everything was going well that morning when i went for a wee and all of a sudden i felt something come out of my bits when i looked down my membranes were bulging out . Next i was in labour n gave birth to my little man.

After many test were done i was diagnosed with a weak cervix and they could find nothing else.

My question is if you were in my shoes would you transfer one or two embies on your next cycle.

Am afraid transfering two would be too much if i ended up having twins as two would be too much pressure on my already weak cervix. And then again am afraid transfering one what if one doesnt stick. Help am  ^idiot


----------



## incywincy

Tito, they told me that transferring two gave little advantage in the success rate, as if conditions are right for one to stick, two will most likely. They told me I had a 50% chance with one and 55% with two. I think those figures will vary according to the patient but if I were in your position I'd only want one put back to lower the risk of going through another heartbreaking miscarriage. Have you asked if the cervical stitch will help hold two?


Tito said:


> Ladies just need some advise.
> 
> As you can all see from my post i had a mc last year at 10 weeks and in June i had a late mc at 22 weeks. Everything was going well that morning when i went for a wee and all of a sudden i felt something come out of my bits when i looked down my membranes were bulging out . Next i was in labour n gave birth to my little man.
> 
> After many test were done i was diagnosed with a weak cervix and they could find nothing else.
> 
> My question is if you were in my shoes would you transfer one or two embies on your next cycle.
> 
> Am afraid transfering two would be too much if i ended up having twins as two would be too much pressure on my already weak cervix. And then again am afraid transfering one what if one doesnt stick. Help am ^idiot


----------



## Tito

Thanks incy and i havent asked but thanks i will ask


----------



## Journey99

Congrats Amy!


----------



## shenagh1

Tito- I'm am having my FET soon and will also need the cervical stitch, at my last app with consultant he assured. Me it makes no difference if yOur carrying one or 2 that the stitch will hold and if they fear it may not they do another one further up. However this was only my doc opinion so it is. Entirely up to you xx 

Journey- your little ones must be getting sooo big now xx  

Amy already congratulated u on fbook but yeaaahhh congrats lol xx

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Shenagh


----------



## rocky1

Amy huge congrats to you so glad you both doing well xx


----------



## vickym1984

Rocky-Can see you are due a FET soon.  Have you asked them about having the progesterone injections rather than the pessaries/gel as sometimes it's suggested if evidence of low progesterone (bleeding before OTD being one of the signs) . Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hey vicky how are you doing? yes i am doing a natural FET but using gestone injections as i was thinking exactly the same, so really pleased about that, im going to start on my october AF so not long xx


----------



## vickym1984

Glad you have agreed the Gestone injections, hopefully that will be just what you need xx  I am good thanks x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thank you  xx



rocky1 said:


> Amy huge congrats to you so glad you both doing well xx


----------



## shenagh1

Rocky do u mind if I ask how much your gemstone injections cost you? X

Hi everyone else xx

Just getting myself started again for my f.e.t after a cancelled cycle x


----------



## rocky1

Amy hope you are doing well xx

vicky glad your ok. Really hope this makes all the difference xx

shenagh of course not, at my clinic they cost £120 for 16 days worth, so of course if you get your BFP ( ) then it will be quite a bit more. Good luck with your FET xx


----------



## Tito

Its been quiet here just wanted to say yeeee started stims today


----------



## beckha

That's great Tito. Good luck. 

I had EC on wed, just waiting for my day 3 embryo report today, we had 12 eggs collected so 6 for me, 6 for recipient, out of my 6 I had 4 fertilise. 

xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Tito x

Great news Beckha xx


----------



## *laura*

Hi ladies  
I've been away from FF for a little while, I had my first ICSI 3 years ago which was successful and we're now trying again and this time with egg share.
This is for a couple of reasons 1) financially we have stretched ourselves after the SSR, ICSI and FBT and this seems the better option for us at the moment, and 2) we had a great response last time round, 16 eggs collected, 5 blasts frozen but only 2 survived the thaw and I had a BFN it seems such a waste when those eggs could have been used to help another couple.
However, I am starting to panic just a teeny bit, what if I don't respond in the same way, what if the eggs I get to keep don't fertilise!   
I'm not as fit as I was during my first cycle, I was really on top of my diet and exercise and had a lot more time for myself, I just don't feel as in control this time and I think thats why I'm struggling to stay positive at the moment.
Laura x


----------



## *laura*

Hi beckha, great news on your EC    x

Hi Tito    good luck with your stimms x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hello laura try not to worry I had a failed cycle when I was 24  I was thinner and healthier and only produced 9 eggs this time round i am 32 heavier and got 18  I am now currently 9 week pregnant unfortunately my recipient didnt get pregnant but as frosties xx


----------



## *laura*

Hi kezza and thanks    congratulations on your BFP      xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks laura xx


----------



## beckha

You have to remember first cycles are often just a huge guessing game with doses ect. I didn't respond like they thought I would. 

Well AFM I'm now PUPO with one top grade blast. OTD is 20th. Wish me luck!

xxx


----------



## kezza_1980

Good luck beckha xx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies its been so quiet here hope everyone is doing well had an eventful EC today n just wanted to share what happened, EC was not too bad as ES i would have loved more but grateful. It was quiet funny though. When i came round i heard that i had 6 eggs collected. I was so disappointed but stayed positive i started chatting in my confused state n said this was exactly what happened last time n i donated all. I said i would do the same again n donate all then get my own cycle as it was not fair on my receipient. The nurse was so nice n chatted with me keeping me positive. On my way to the room i kept thanking everyone n saying see u soon when i return for my own cycle.
As soon as i reached the room i realised the lady that was entering everything on the system i think that was the DR had not ask me if i wanted to donate all or keep all i wasnt sure if she had just over heard me n taken the decision. Anyway told the nurse about it n she told me she was still meant to ask me anyway.She left the room n said she would call n findout.

As soon as she left i broke down n told DH what had happened n wondered why this had happened again. He comforted me by saying it was okey n we could come back on my next cycle like last time n get 20 eggs like we did before. Before he could finish saying anything there was a knock and the lovely nurse returned telling me that i actually had 8 eggs enough to share equally. I was so relieved i immediately realised i must have been so scared it would happen again and heard 6 when she had said 8   silly me but boy you could have seen my reaction what a plonker but so releived.

Now just   my 4 fertilise am just grateful what a day


----------



## kezza_1980

Great news tito will keep everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Jobbles

Omg Tito that's brilliant we'll done you what an eventful day too!!! I have everything crossed for you!! I wasn't so lucky I only got 7 and decided to donate all I'm devastated at the minute but know I made the right decision!! Good good luck xxx


----------



## Tito

Thanks Kezza

Jobbles it not great at the minute   for u, U did a wonderful thing my last cycle i got 6 n donated all i then went back a month later for my own cycle n guess what i had 20 all to myself so fx for u dear it will go really quick


----------



## Tito

Just got that important call all the 4 were mature enough and by this morning 3 have fertilised so we r looking at transfer on Sunday which will be 3dt would have loved blast but grateful


----------



## kezza_1980

Tito 3 out of 4 is great well done


----------



## Jobbles

That is brilliant well done and good luck for Sunday!!!


----------



## Tito

Thanks Jobbles and Kezza


----------



## vickym1984

Great news on fert report Tito xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone, I posted on here a while back.

I'm currently waiting for my screening results. Had them done just over a week ago so if they take the full 4 weeks then I've still got ages lol  

I really hope everything will come back ok

Carly


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi carly hope they come back quick for you   where you egg sharing


----------



## Carly82

I'm egg sharing at Manchester fertility services. I've undergone the counselling session, signed all the consent forms and had my amh and scan so it's just the screening to do. 

Do they do everything back to front in your opinion? I feel like I've gone through a lot of the process already and if something comes back from the bloods and I can't egg share I'd be devastated. Me and hubby were saying maybe they should go through counselling and consent forms, pen picture ect after you get the go ahead.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## Carly82

I've also been told I'll be doing ivf/ icsi due to length of time trying and will be on short protocall due to pco x


----------



## kezza_1980

They did everything other than counselling at my first appointment  but all clinics work differently ....... I did short protocol  I preferred it to my long one I also had a better response


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck for your results Carly xx


----------



## Carly82

Thank you x


----------



## Tito

Goodluck Carly


----------



## Carly82

Thanks Tito, and good luck for your ET x


----------



## Tito

Morning ladies what a good morning it is for me got up early for my ET today managed to get into the car when my phone rang to inform me that all my 3 embies are doing great at a good grade and we r now going to blast so ET is now Tuesday. My God is good   the next two days are blessed


----------



## vickym1984

Brilliant news that they can take them to Blast Tito xxx


----------



## Carly82

Thats great Tito xx


----------



## kezza_1980

This is fantastic news hun you must be over the moon xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi ladies

The clinic rang to say ive been accepted to egg share  
I have to have my my blood count done again as there was a slight raise in my white blood cells and it probably just means i had a virus at the time. She said im not to worry as she see's it all the time.
My notes have been passed for matching today xx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Carly xx


----------



## Tito

Morning ladies its official like i thought no miracle has happened got a BFN and the witch arrived this morning. Just did not think implantation would be our issue at least the other times i have gone past this stage it feels like we r going backwards gosh.

Carly congrats ang goodluck


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry Tito


----------



## kezza_1980

Carly good luck hun xx

Tito I'm sorry to read your news


----------



## Carly82

Im sorry to hear that Tito xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sorry to hear that Tito x


----------



## shenagh1

Xxx Tito   

Good news for u Carly x

Hi Amy and Vicky


----------



## galprincess

Hi Ladies

Recognise a few names 
Amy congrats on you little fella fab news sweetheart glad you both okay
Tito sweetie im so sorry for your recent BFN your strength has always amazed me and life is so bloody cruel thinking of you darling xxx
Dingle not long now thinking of you 
Vicky cant be too long for you either
Good luck to all of you going through or about to start xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi Everyone

I'm still waiting to be matched. Starting to stress about it now


----------



## kezza_1980

How long you been waiting now carly xx


----------



## Carly82

Just coming up for 3 weeks. I know really its no time at all but i know a couple of girls who were matched within a week or so xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Did they give you a guideline to there times for matching x


----------



## Carly82

no, but she told me 2 weeks ago that my details had been passed to recipient and she was waiting to hear back but she mustnt have picked me as its been a while now. The clinic just said i;'d hear when i was matched. Every day that goes by feels like a week haha  xx


----------



## kezza_1980

I use to email or call once a week for updates xx


----------



## vickym1984

Carly-It took me 4 weeks, just over to get a match, I know how hard it feels at the time. I think the clinics normally give the women a while to respond, so maybe the recipient was away?  Drop them a call/email to follow up xxx


----------



## Carly82

I think im gonna leave it next week as im away a few days with work and will maybe drop them an email the week after xx


----------



## Carly82

Hi ladies

I was matched yesterday yaaaaaay!!! I wonder if treatment will start before xmas? Im soooooo excited xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Fantastic news carly xx


----------



## Carly82

Thank you. Cant wait to find out what the next steps are x x


----------



## kezza_1980

When did they say they will contact you xx


----------



## Carly82

They didnt say. She just said she will look at the recipients notes and will let me know what happens next x


----------



## kezza_1980

Hopefully you will hear something today xx


----------



## Tito

Congrats Carly fantastic news


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Carly xxx


----------



## Carly82

Thanks everyone  

A nurse rang today to say she's speaking to the doctor on wednesday and will ring me with an appt to go in within the next week for treatment planning.

Did any of you start by taking norethisterone to bring on af or did you wait for a natural af? xx


----------



## Tito

Carly i have always waited for a natural cycle but remember its different for everyone as they will try and sync your cycle with your receipient. Nice profile pic by the way


----------



## Carly82

Well hopefully i'll know more tomorrow  

Thanks Tito, i absolutely love Keith Lemon


----------



## vickym1984

Carly-I didn't take that one, but my clinic have you and recipient on the pill whilst you are waiting to be matched, and they sync it up that way x


----------



## Tito

hi Ladies its been quiet on here hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Carly82

Hello 

Well i have my treatment planning appointment on Tuesday where i'll also come home with all my drugs  

I start Norethisterone on Wednesday and will start stimms on cd2. I cant wait

xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Hi tito how are you?


Carly how exciting hun xx

I had gender scan I'm having a boy xx


----------



## Carly82

Aww thats lovely news Kezza     xx


----------



## kezza_1980

Thanks carly I'm over the moon, so is my son  he wanted a brother


----------



## HJones0809

Sorry to jump on (again!) but Dingle this is where we met and so I wanted to congratulate you on the thread where it all began!! 
Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful little boy! 

Ladies miracles do happen.. never give up the dream xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey hjones!!!!! How r u? And lucas?? Isnt it fantastic news about dingle? Im sure your lo is getting big now xx


----------



## Tito

Oh Dingle congrats missed that news so happy for u love.
Kezza congrats
Hjones ad shenagh how have u ladies been


----------



## HJones0809

Hiya!! Oh your little girl is gorgeous!! If your on ******** PM me and I'll add you so you can see my pics of my gorgeous little man!! - I won't put a pic on here due to being a donor.
He's started crawling this wkend! He's such a content little boy always smiling! 
Hi Tito how you doing hunni? So so sorry to hear you've had a negative  I hope your coping ok and have a plan in place 
I miss you all 
Hannah xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hey everyone 

Picked up all my drugs last week, didn't realise how much was needed!! I'm on day 7 of the norethisterone so this time next week I should be starting my injections.

How's everyone else? X


----------



## Tito

Hi everyone,

Its been quiet on here hope everyone is doing well.

Carly have you started your tx yet?

HJones am doing great thanks hope your little one is doing well. Just waiting to be matched and hopeful start tx early next year.


----------



## Carly82

Hi Tito.

I started stimming injections yesterday. Ive estimated EC should be 1st dec.

How long have you been waiting to be matched? Did you have to go through the whole process again with the bloods ect?


----------



## Tito

Oh thats brilliant Carly, i havent been waiting long just a few days really as i decided to first have immune testing. I got the results last week and it was good news at least i will only need steroids as one of the tests was just  on the mark off, so just for precautions. I have also started acupuncture as i think my embies that stuck were the bunch when i had it. I have been told because of Christmas it might take abit longer to match me but fx its soon as would be lovely to start just after christmas. Am also praying i get lucky and just win a free cycle. I have never won anything in my life but thought why not give it a go,who knows.

Fx for u love it would be a lovely christmas present having your well deserved BFP


----------



## scribbles

Hi all, hope somebody can help me 

I'm starting injections next month for our first cycle but our clinic have said that I need to produce at least 8 eggs. I have PCOS so will probably produce lots but worried about too many immature eggs. Does the clinic mean I need at least 8 mature eggs or just eggs?

Sorry for the silly question!


----------



## MrsMiller

Hi scribbles

Should just be 8 eggs as they won't know at the time of collection which are mature or not. Nothing is a silly question here


----------



## Journey99

Be warned tho they will give the immature eggs to you! I had 17 eggs so I got 9 and recipient got 8. I had only 5 mature in my 9. When I was in recovery I asked a nurse and she said 3 were immature. Apparently it was 4 and I was given them all. Unethical IMO but I got my BFP so don't really care now.


----------



## scribbles

Thank you ladies, that's reassured me!!

Journey - that's awful!! How can you check if you've got immature eggs?


----------



## Tito

Oh Journey really that scares me and got me thinking


----------



## Tito

Its quiet on here just wanted to say i have been matched now just going to enjoy Christmas then looking forward to start tx


----------



## kezza_1980

Tito congratulations on being matched xx


----------



## Carly82

Fantastic news Tito   So will treatment start in January?

Im on day 9 of stims. At the clinic tomorrow morning for another scan. Hopefully ec will be monday 

Hi kezza how are you?

X


----------



## Tito

Thanks ladies yes Carly i get a call next week but i requested to start in Jan with the year i've had just want to enjoy christmas first


----------



## Carly82

I dont blame you. Make sure you make the most of it x


----------



## kezza_1980

I'm good thanks carly, good luck for your scan xx


----------



## Carly82

Thanks kezza.

Scan went well. Ec is monday   xx


----------



## kezza_1980

How you feeling xx


----------



## Carly82

I just have a heavy feeling. Can definitely tell theres lots going on in there lol x


----------



## kezza_1980

Well here's to plenty of good eggs xx


----------



## Tito

Carly just reading your signature block thats brilliant 18 eggs wow and 7 out of your 9 going strong. So happy for you love wishing you all the best on Thursday or better still Saturday if you go to blast


----------



## Carly82

Tito thank you so much. Im so glad ec collection is done as i was quite worried about the unknown. It actually wasnt half as bad as i expected though. I dont remember a thing lol.
Very happy my recipient got 9 eggs, i just hope they also have good fertilisation.

Hope you are ok. Not long until its your time again x


----------



## Tito

Am good Carly and 7 out of 9 is brilliant let us know how you get on dear


----------



## galprincess

Dingle congrats sweetie on the birth of your little man xxx
Tito congrats and good luck for new year I so hope this is it for you sweetheart
Everyone else good luck I don't post much now but I had 2 egg shares both resulted in babies and im complete with my 3 now but I lurk as its so special to know there are still many ladies who egg share I wish you all a merry xmas and great new yr and tons of babies xxxx


----------



## Tito

oh Dingle congrats

Hi Galprincess good to here from you and thanks am sure you have your hands full

It's been quiet on here hope everyone is doing well

AFM am now going  with AF still not here am on CD38 just don't know whats happening to my body i really need it to start so i can start the BCP so i feel in control.


----------



## Carly82

Hi ladies. Hope you are all ok!

just wanted to let you know i got a BFP and im 5 weeks tomorrow )))) Ive got my first scan 13th jan at 8wks

Im absolutely chuffed to bits. Best Christmas pressie ever.

Merry christmas everyone. Hope its a good one for you all


----------



## kezza_1980

Congratulations carly very happy for you,  enjoy your Christmas,  ive reached my 24 week milestone xx


----------



## Carly82

Is it going fast for you? X


----------



## kezza_1980

It is now since I hit 20 weeks upto that, it dragged I won't lie lol xx


----------



## Tito

Oh Carly   what a brilliant Christmas present


----------



## Carly82

Hello ladies.

Thought id pop on and say hi. How are you doing?

Im 14 weeks and am feeling pretty good  Finding out the sex on march 14th and i cant wait.

Xx


----------



## Tito

Congrats Carl unfortunately it didnt work for me n now taking a break b4 trying again but not ES my receipient is pregnant tho happy for her


----------



## Carly82

I dont blame you for taking a break Tito. Its a lot to go through. Really hope it happens for you soon. You deserve it so much. Good news for your recipient. Youve made someones dream come true xxx


----------



## Tito

thanks Carly


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Girls
I don't think I've posted on this thread before, but just wanted to share something and wondered if anyone has experienced similar or any thoughts on it.
I egg shared a year ago and got pg, my recipient got BFN. I lost the baby at 10 weeks, mmc.

Then I had FET in September '13 and am now 25 weeks pregnant with a little boy 
However when I asked my clinic how my recipient got on, I was told she'd never gone back for her frosties...?

I find that a little odd, why would you wait a year after initial DEIVF to have another round of tx? Maybe she had a natural BFP? Or changed her mind?
What happens to the frosties if she doesn't use them? Presumably they would be destroyed? I'd find that really sad.
I never wanted to know what happened to my recipient until I was safely into my pregnancy, but now I find myself wondering about her and what may have changed for her.


----------



## HJones0809

Broodychick maybe something has happened over the past year and she isn't able to have the transfer yet- could be a relationship break up or money worries but I'm sure she can't wait to have them transferred 😊 try not to think about it x

Congratulations on your pregnancy! Enjoy every minute as before you know it your little boy (like mine) will be nearly one and you will be broody again! 😁


----------



## MrsMiller

Hello everyone, 

I posted on this thread two years ago after egg sharing in 2012 and we are now going back to see if we can egg share again.....getting nervous about cycling again  

Can't believe your little one is nearly one Hannah!! Time flies 

x


----------



## BroodyChick

That's lovely Hanna - yes we are talking about No2 already, not sure how this can be achieved just yet, I have just one blast left on ice (not related to DP either, same cycle as the current one) and DP has some issues which may make it impossible for us to conceive combined with mine...
Anyway, who knows what the future will bring  xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hey Mrs Miller!!! 
Lucas will be one tomorrow! (15th) funny enough I contacted the clinic last week and was told they have changed the age at the clinic to egg share from 36 to 32 so I'm not able to! (I'm 34) Not that impressed to be honest as still have sperm stored there (hubby had pesa) and they knew that I had planned to share again (both me and recipient were successful) feel a bit cheated by them! I got their statistics up but just had a "sorry but we changed the age this month" email when I asked if I would need to repeat my AMH 😞 
Now have to decide whether we store for another year or wave goodbye to the sperm!


----------



## HJones0809

it's so quite on here now! 

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi HJones- I'd phone around some other clinics, mine lets you share until your 36tj birthday and possibly later considering your results/past success. Best of luck! X


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

I have created a new home for all you lovely ladies, please see link below.

Good Luck

xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323526.new#new


----------

